# T.V. shows you've been watching



## pushpull7

I did a search and couldn't find anything. Really? I'm the first?

Anyways, some stuff that has been interesting:

"Dig" : Strange indeed. Other than the one dude who chain smokes it's really cool imho. Very original so far 

"12 Monkeys" : Pretty good, but I STILL have a hard time understanding how devastated people always have access to plenty of Marlboros  Like BSG, WTF? But still....pretty good show, original, good characters.....not "great" but good.

"Helix" : WTF??????????????  I loved the first season, I LOVED it. This has been really strange. But, it has it's moments. Intriguing, entertaining, but really different from the first season. (SPOILER ALERT.....READ NO FURTHER) I'm bored though with the "everyone with almost no exceptions" is an "asshole" thing. Sorry, I don't like hopeless  

What are you watching?


----------



## naw38

Unfortunately, the season just ended, but I've really been digging Broad City. Two chicks that get high all the time and go on adventures and have heaps of fun. 

Fun show.


----------



## Rosal76

Allegiance
Archer
Brooklyn Nine-nine
Expedition Unknown
Ghost adventures
Helix
Legend of Superstition Mountain
The Mysteries of Laura
The Walking Dead
Miscellaneous documentaries. Too many to list.

Shows not in season.
American horror story
Bates Motel
Hannibal
The Last ship
The Strain
Z Nation < Poor man's Walking Dead.


----------



## wankerness

Broad City and Banshee are now both off the air for 42 weeks or whatever, but they were both great. Banshee is by far the best action show ever made and season 3 was by far the best season yet, there were several incredibly hyper-violent fight scenes and shootouts that were right up there with the best of anything I've ever seen in a movie. It's incredibly ridiculous and gory and full of nudity, but it's aware of what it is and generally avoids being offensive since it's trafficking so hard in stereotypes and cliches to begin with. It's great.

Better Call Saul, Last Man on Earth and Girls are the only three I'm currently watching, BCS is ok, LMOE seems good so far, Girls is increasingly tiresome every season but hey, I'm invested.  Can't wait for Hannibal to start up. I am only semi-excited about GOT, I thought last season was an absolute nose-dive in terms of quality and they're no longer working with good original material starting this season.


----------



## naw38

LMOE is pretty great. I was really disappointed about Kristen Schaal's character being such an uppity christian freak, and then I was happy about her opening up and becoming more likeable... somehow, after the end of the last episode, I don't see that working out so well.


----------



## wankerness

I didn't mind the uppity christian freak thing cause for the most part, her uppitiness is more appealing and justified than the main character's slobbiness. Like, her insistence he keep paying attention to stop signs, etc first struck me as hilarious, but then it sorta became poignant. She cares about upholding tradition and civilization, while the lead character's just a nihilistic slob. And despite this kind of "heavy" characterization and themes, it's still pretty damn funny! I really like Kristen Schaal, though, so maybe some viewers just find her annoying and think the main character is supposed to be awesome.


----------



## Demiurge

I started watching The Jinx last week, and, _Spoilers much, real life?!_ 

Still gonna finish it- very well done.


----------



## naw38

Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love Kristen Schaal. I just find her whole attitude in the show backwards and pointless - but then, I didn't think of it in the same way that you obviously did. Which is something I never do when watching anything, I can't think of things any deeper than what's directly in front of me right at that moment. Which is good, I almost never see surprise endings coming(Oldboy, for instance). But that makes sense, what you said. 

But, as of last episode, I really can't stand the main dude. As soon as he lost the beard, everything he said and did I found immensely selfish and obnoxious. If he'd kept the beard, he'd still be "sarcastic but likeable dude in a shitty situation", but now he's just a wanker. 

Hey, how the hell do you do spoiler tags? I'd have liked to put the beard thing in some, but I don't know how.


----------



## Demiurge

naw38 said:


> Hey, how the hell do you do spoiler tags? I'd have liked to put the beard thing in some, but I don't know how.



[xxxx] content of spoiler [/xxxx] (replace xxxx with "spoiler")

Just finished the new season of House of Cards. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't as good as the prior seasons. (I'm going to go incredibly broad with the spoiler tagging)...



Spoiler



obviously, with Frank as president, it's not like he could go around having affairs, getting involved in backchannel meetings, and throwing people in front of trains. More political intrigue, I guess, and that was still enjoyable. Supposing that Netflix wants to keep this thing going, I presume that Frank is going to at least get the nomination over Heather Dunbar next season- hopefully he pulls some sort of Level 10 bastard sh*t to make that happen.

The plotline with Doug Stamper was kind of weird- fighting his way back to health, struggling with alcoholism and feelings of abandonment, and almost an approach to redemption. Then he turns the van around. It's awful, but I laughed at the jump-cut between the van approaching behind "Cassie" and the last shovelful of dirt going over her body. So much for that.

How things played out between Frank & Claire I didn't like. I found their relationship- a weird blend of strategic alliance, mutual respect, collaboration, and just a strange kind of love- to be one of the most compelling parts of the show. How it took nearly 30 years for Claire to realize that, while they always helped and supported each other, Frank was always going to be a couple notches up- it's almost out of character for her to decide to resent _him_ for that.


----------



## naw38

Cheers buddy.

I got through the first sentence of that spoiler, and realised, that I should probably watch House of Cards. It sounds fun.

Been digging the latest season of Vikings - it's strange, it's a show that I really love, but don't devote all my attention to when viewing, so I miss a bit of the dialogue - but it was really cool hearing Ragnar saying they were going to Paris, on account of the fact that I know what's going to happen. Oh dear.


----------



## pushpull7

Looking forward to "Orphan Black" but I'm a little worried that they'll overdo the overdoing and ruin it.

Also looking forward to the last season of "Lost Girl" which is in so many ways too campy and weird but is a guilty pleasure.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

Rosal76 said:


> Shows not in season.
> Bates Motel


Bates Motel is in season, just watched a new episode of season 3 tonight on A&E.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

AndrewFTMfan said:


> Bates Motel is in season, just watched a new episode of season 3 tonight on A&E.



Started off nice and swanky again .


----------



## pushpull7

I think that instead of having actors and actresses and stories, they should just have everyone smoke constantly. They are almost there with most shows anyways. 

Even "air disasters" has gone ciggy crazy. Instead of it being "authentic" for the time period, showing ashtrays in shows all the time is pretty lame. "Hey, make sure you get major shots of all those ashtrays full up. Make sure we get even bigger checks from PM/etc"


----------



## soliloquy

the good wife. 6 seasons in so far, still loving the show, still thinking the name is lame and does no justice to the show


----------



## michblanch

Goldbergs - before they went the way of Cosby and decided every episode should end on a feel good moment. 

House of Cards - one of the best shows in years. The BBC version from the 90's not so much. 

Workaholics - They still understand that staying true to your humor style and have not watered it down. 

Sunny in Phili- Frank is the highlight of every episode. The others are just bit players who aren't as funny as they used to be. 

TV pretty much is nothing but: 

CSI New Orleans 
CSI SUV
CSI HIV
CSI STP
CSI AMC
CSI 123
CSI....".................ENOUGH already!!!!


----------



## pushpull7

But dat sound!


----------



## fogcutter

I just discovered "Danger 5" on Netflix and thought it was hilarious. I only made it through the first season and it's intentionally repetitive ... but I guess I just thought it was funny. Australian people are amazing.


----------



## wankerness

fogcutter said:


> I just discovered "Danger 5" on Netflix and thought it was hilarious. I only made it through the first season and it's intentionally repetitive ... but I guess I just thought it was funny. Australian people are amazing.



From what I've heard the first season is great and the second season is less so. I need to watch it.


----------



## pushpull7

Coming April 10th.........heeeeeeeeeeeeeee's back!







The shows are 98% garbage, I'll watch every minute


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^Ah that must be why they're running the AA marathons again these last few days. 
There's only been a few episodes that I haven't enjoyed much, but all and all I love that show.


----------



## pushpull7

And, "Hangar one" is coming up soon too! 

I love that ...., like I said, I don't believe much of it but fun as hell!


----------



## Alberto7

I just got done binge-watching the entirety of _The Walking Dead_ in 7 days, up until, and including, the season 5 finale. 

Awesome show. The first couple of seasons and part of the 3rd one I found to be simply addictive. Not great, but extremely addictive. From the 4th season onwards I feel like it's incredible all around, even if I still feel it's pretty repetitive and kind of predictable (don't get me wrong though, there are so many good twists


Spoiler



Beeettthhhh... :'(


)


----------



## FretsOnFyre

I've been hooked on Arrow for the last two weeks. Still on season one, but it's already up there as one of my favorite shows.


----------



## MFB

FretsOnFyre said:


> I've been hooked on Arrow for the last two weeks. Still on season one, but it's already up there as one of my favorite shows.



Season two is also really good, three I'm just kind of burnt out on as it's (no, not spoilers) back-and-forth between past and present which gets old quick


----------



## wankerness

Alberto7 said:


> I just got done binge-watching the entirety of _The Walking Dead_ in 7 days, up until, and including, the season 5 finale.
> 
> Awesome show. The first couple of seasons and part of the 3rd one I found to be simply addictive. Not great, but extremely addictive. From the 4th season onwards I feel like it's incredible all around, even if I still feel it's pretty repetitive and kind of predictable (don't get me wrong though, there are so many good twists
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Beeettthhhh... :'(
> 
> 
> )



Wow, they got rid of that character? Now I REALLY have no reason to watch more of it. >:O


----------



## Alberto7

^ Nooooo why did you open the spoiler tags?  I mean, to be honest, there's no reason to watch that show if not for the characters, up until maybe the second half of the fourth season, where it becomes a lot more plot-driven.

As much as I like TWD, it's not a series I'd watch a second time. Spoilers are deadly for this show, simply because it's all about the shock-factor and the uncertainty that the survival feeling gives it. Once you know what's gonna happen, then it loses most of its appeal.


----------



## pushpull7

Almost done with the rewatch of the second season of "Orphan Black" in preparation for season 3.


----------



## wankerness

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Nooooo why did you open the spoiler tags?  I mean, to be honest, there's no reason to watch that show if not for the characters, up until maybe the second half of the fourth season, where it becomes a lot more plot-driven.
> 
> As much as I like TWD, it's not a series I'd watch a second time. Spoilers are deadly for this show, simply because it's all about the shock-factor and the uncertainty that the survival feeling gives it. Once you know what's gonna happen, then it loses most of its appeal.



For characters who were alive when I last checked, I really liked


Spoiler



Daryl and Beth


 and HATED Glen and Karl and Carol. Most of the others just completely lacked any personality and all dialogue scenes were excruciating (ex Michonne, and Cutty and D'Angelo from the Wire, and Cutty's daughter) but they weren't dislikable or anything. I stopped watching the show after the "mid-season finale" in season 4. I'd thought season 4 was the strongest yet up to that point. But then, someone told me the first episode after the break was just Karl eating pudding, and then someone else told me the show had


Spoiler



chickened out on killing the baby.


 I was like "I'm out!!!" Then I read your spoiler tag accidentally and now I want even less to go back and catch up! Darn it. I might anyway, since Game of Thrones isn't on yet and Broad City/Banshee/Girls all just ended so I'm only watching one show. Well, two shows if you count the new season of Trailer Park Boys on Netflix.


----------



## Funky D

Better Call Saul
Gotham
Broad City
Kroll Show, now over
Ascension, over

-Less reliably
Archer
@Midnight
It's always sunny in Philadelphia 
started a bit with Garfunkel and Oats 

Did anyone else watch The Spoils of Babylon? Best thing I ever saw!


----------



## isispelican

in case you hadn't heard!
The X-Files | Latest Buzz


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

pushpull7 said:


> Coming April 10th.........heeeeeeeeeeeeeee's back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shows are 98% garbage, I'll watch every minute



2% that extra terrestrials do exist!

The conclusions made in that show are awesome


----------



## Alberto7

wankerness said:


> For characters who were alive when I last checked, I really liked
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl and Beth
> 
> 
> and HATED Glen and Karl and Carol. Most of the others just completely lacked any personality and all dialogue scenes were excruciating (ex Michonne, and Cutty and D'Angelo from the Wire, and Cutty's daughter) but they weren't dislikable or anything. I stopped watching the show after the "mid-season finale" in season 4. I'd thought season 4 was the strongest yet up to that point. But then, someone told me the first episode after the break was just Karl eating pudding, and then someone else told me the show had
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> chickened out on killing the baby.
> 
> 
> I was like "I'm out!!!" Then I read your spoiler tag accidentally and now I want even less to go back and catch up! Darn it. I might anyway, since Game of Thrones isn't on yet and Broad City/Banshee/Girls all just ended so I'm only watching one show. Well, two shows if you count the new season of Trailer Park Boys on Netflix.



Hah Daryl is such a great character. I love his personality and his development is great. Definitely my favorite character (as is everybody else's). I only like Glenn and Maggie because


Spoiler



they are one of the strongest ships I remember seeing. I like them both as a couple, but not as individuals. I thought Glenn was alright in the beginning, but now he just HAS to be there and I don't want him (or Maggie) to get killed off because they are each half of the "cute couple that everyone loves."


 Carol actually turned into a great character, imo, following season 4.


Spoiler



Her character does a total 180 turn by the end of the 4th season, and is fully realized in the 5th.


 Karl can go to hell for all I care, as he's not only annoying, but I just don't like his character overall.

Michonne is cool just because it's impossible to dislike a cyber punk chick wielding a katana and slashing zombies with it. As a character she's alright, but nothing extraordinary there, though she does get better in the 5th season, I feel.



Spoiler



That episode with Karl eating pudding was pretty excruciating, I agree with that comment. The following 5-6 episodes are pure character development, as they just show what happens after they get separated, who runs off with who, and what happens with them during that time. Some REALLY effed up stuff happens towards the end of the 4th season, however, and that's when the plot picks up and the show gets better than before. Oh, and to be fair, Beth's death actually hurt, and there was practically no build-up to it; I absolutely did not expect it. Oh, and agreed about Judith; having an unlikeable baby in that team comes across as a shallow plot device to create more drama and makes the show feel more dragged out.


 Still though, you're not far from the end of the show, and I think it'd be worth it to finish it!


----------



## Duosphere

Face Off

I love watching how they create those creatures we love, so much fun.


----------



## synrgy

Just binged through season 4 of Louie.

That show is brutal. Hilariously, tragically brutal.

*edit* Also, as an indicator of what life-stage I find myself oddly within, there's been a lot of HGTV happening in my house. Sometimes I feel like our television has either Property Brothers or Fixer Upper on infinite loop.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Ever since my parents began looking at houses to buy, that's the only channel that plays in the kitchen TV as background noise.  It's already been two years since they purchased the new home, and my mom still can't get over it.


----------



## pushpull7

I've watched a lot of "that metal show" lately and quite like it. I had this thing about not watching it because it wasn't in HD on VH1classic. I'm over that now


----------



## chopeth

Vikings


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

chopeth said:


> Vikings



Indeed. Really looking forward to season 3. Pretty cool show. 

*Better Call Saul*. Have the last 5 or 6 episodes on DVR that I'm going to try to watch sometime this weekend.

*Marco Polo* - I really like this show so far. I'm about to start episode 6 tonight as soon as I'm done here on SSO.


----------



## chopeth

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Indeed. Really looking forward to season 3.



It's almost done, watched 8th episode yesterday


----------



## pushpull7

Finished "Helix"







Parts of the season were very entertaining. But it started and ended so WTF I don't think they know what to do with it anymore. I seriously doubt it will be picked up for a 3rd season....ratings were terrible.


----------



## Kashmir

New season Game of Thrones tomorrow! I've read all the books and I'm interested to see what they're going to do with the show since the show has all but caught up to the books.


----------



## Varcolac

Daredevil.

Jesus it's dark. Marvel and Netflix got a good one right there.



Spoiler



Wilson Fisk decapitates a guy with a car door like four episodes in.



Brutal fight scenes, very true to the comics, feels very different to SHIELD and Agent Carter. Not that I dislike those shows, but Daredevil is in a very different world, without obvious superpowers or superspy gadgets, fighting very believable mobsters instead of Hydra's brand of space Nazis.


----------



## Alberto7

Watched the first episode and a half of _Orphan Black_ (which a friend of mine, whose first language isn't English, keeps calling Black Orphan, even after being corrected several times. I find it amusing/cute, and I feel horrible about it ). It is totally not what I was expecting. It's odd. I was expecting a more nerdy kind of sci-fi right from the get-go. It's got good hooks, but I'm just not feeling it entirely, and I'm not entirely sure why. It feels very cliche in many of the situations. I like how the main actress can pull off that many accents though, and the gay dude is fantastic, I really liked him. I'm gonna keep watching for a bit to see where it goes, but so far it's about 6.5/10 for me. Not as "meh" as a 6, but not quite a 7 either. We'll see.


----------



## wankerness

Alberto7 said:


> Watched the first episode and a half of _Orphan Black_ (which a friend of mine, whose first language isn't English, keeps calling Black Orphan, even after being corrected several times. I find it amusing/cute, and I feel horrible about it ). It is totally not what I was expecting. It's odd. I was expecting a more nerdy kind of sci-fi right from the get-go. It's got good hooks, but I'm just not feeling it entirely, and I'm not entirely sure why. It feels very cliche in many of the situations. I like how the main actress can pull off that many accents though, and the gay dude is fantastic, I really liked him. I'm gonna keep watching for a bit to see where it goes, but so far it's about 6.5/10 for me. Not as "meh" as a 6, but not quite a 7 either. We'll see.



I always hear great things about that show, but I loathed the main actress so much in Ginger Snaps 2 that I can't make myself watch it. I really should get over it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The Walking Dead was getting boring/repetitive until the last part of the last season, which turned it back into an amazing show. Totally on board with it.

Vikings was amazing in its first season, slightly less amazing in its second, and all over the place in the third... Until this most recently episode, which was insane. Katheryn Winnick is one of the most beautiful women alive, and if I were into men, the rest of the cast is great too 

Better Call Saul was surprisingly amazing, even though I already expected greatness from it. The season finale was weird and seemingly out of place, but necessary.

My favorite show right now, though, is Turn. I highly recommend it to pretty much anybody... Keep in mind, though, the first half of the first season was done on a low budget, and starting with the 6th episode, the production quality and story telling more than doubles in its greatness. Abraham Woodhall is maybe my favorite character of any show I've watched so far. New season started tonight, but I have to wait until it's put up on iTunes tomorrow


----------



## wankerness

This is the first I've heard of Turn, though now that I look it up I think I saw an ad for it and was like "guys in powdered wigs? forget it!!" What do you like about it besides the main character? The concept doesn't do a good job of hyping it.


----------



## pushpull7

Varcolac said:


> Daredevil.
> 
> Jesus it's dark. Marvel and Netflix got a good one right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson Fisk decapitates a guy with a car door like four episodes in.
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal fight scenes, very true to the comics, feels very different to SHIELD and Agent Carter. Not that I dislike those shows, but Daredevil is in a very different world, without obvious superpowers or superspy gadgets, fighting very believable mobsters instead of Hydra's brand of space Nazis.



I'm pretty sure I'll be checking it out soon.


----------



## pushpull7

Alberto7 said:


> Watched the first episode and a half of _Orphan Black_ (which a friend of mine, whose first language isn't English, keeps calling Black Orphan, even after being corrected several times. I find it amusing/cute, and I feel horrible about it ). It is totally not what I was expecting. It's odd. I was expecting a more nerdy kind of sci-fi right from the get-go. It's got good hooks, but I'm just not feeling it entirely, and I'm not entirely sure why. It feels very cliche in many of the situations. I like how the main actress can pull off that many accents though, and the gay dude is fantastic, I really liked him. I'm gonna keep watching for a bit to see where it goes, but so far it's about 6.5/10 for me. Not as "meh" as a 6, but not quite a 7 either. We'll see.



Haven't seen this seasons opener yet. LOVED the first two seasons. Sucks you right in.


----------



## chopeth

Adam Of Angels said:


> Vikings was amazing in its first season, slightly less amazing in its second, and all over the place in the third... Until this most recently episode, which was insane. Katheryn Winnick is one of the most beautiful women alive, and if I were into men, the rest of the cast is great too



Yeah, I think Vikings is one of the few tv shows where the male cast is more attractive than the women one.


----------



## ridner

latest viewing pleasures:

Netflix Daredevil
Vikings
Bates Motel
Better Call Saul
Game of Thrones


----------



## vividox

I've been kind of weening myself off TV shows lately. I've let a lot finish without picking anything new up. Currently only watching:

The Big Bang Theory
Archer
Game of Thrones

The wife and I have also never seen The X-Files before and are currently going through them all. In the middle of Season 4 currently.


----------



## MFB

chopeth said:


> Yeah, I think Vikings is one of the few tv shows where the male cast is more attractive than the women one.



Tough not to have happen when your male lead (Travis Fimmel/Ragnar) is a former Calvin Klein model


----------



## Choop

Just Archer and rewatching random episodes of Peep Show. 

Maybe going to dive into the Netflix Daredevil Series this weekend.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

wankerness said:


> This is the first I've heard of Turn, though now that I look it up I think I saw an ad for it and was like "guys in powdered wigs? forget it!!" What do you like about it besides the main character? The concept doesn't do a good job of hyping it.




It's just excellent story telling, fantastic acting, lovable characters, beautiful scenes, and I love both stealth and plots about rebellion (though we know the inevitable outcome of this one).

I have to note, though: the first half of the first season was done on a very small budget and it kind of shows, but is still excellent (though dense with a lot of details you have to pay attention to).. When the 6th episode airs, it's suddenly better looking, has better acting, a better pace, and is even more entertaining. The 2nd season just started and it so far seams to be better than the first. I'm really hoping the ratings go up, because it seems that it would eventually turn into something really special.


----------



## mongey

Been watching californication. Think it's a good show but we are On the 2nd last season and I'm not enjoying it as much. Only a few episodes in so hope it gets back on track.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Started Daredevil this afternoon. I enjoy the story so far, and the editing is just outstanding.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Just started watching Downton Abbey and The Sopranos. Downton is immaculately done, but I haven't watched more than the first episode, as I'm not sure about it - seems like a glorified soap opera. Sopranos is great, though I'm sure most of you have already watched through it.


----------



## vividox

The Last Man on Earth

Previews looked iffy and I'm not a huge Will Forte fan, but my BIL recommended this and I watched like 6 episodes this weekend. Actually thought it was pretty funny/good, so I might pick it up.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Awesome thing I just caught: 4th episode of Sopranos - Tony's son has a Nevermore and an Ulver poster hanging in his room


----------



## pushpull7

Finished "12 Monkeys"

Can't wait until next season. 

Also "Ancient Aliens" and it's much better so far than normal. Less of the "OMG, it's all aliens" stuff and more "isn't this intriguing?" 

But Giorgio's hair is always the star.


----------



## wankerness

Adam Of Angels said:


> Awesome thing I just caught: 4th episode of Sopranos - Tony's son has a Nevermore and an Ulver poster hanging in his room



Yup, definitely noticed the Ulver poster. Someone on the crew was definitely a fan trying to do a subtle reference for other fans instead of someone trying to do authentic set design, no way a kid like that would listen to Nattens Madrigal


----------



## Adam Of Angels

wankerness said:


> Yup, definitely noticed the Ulver poster. Someone on the crew was definitely a fan trying to do a subtle reference for other fans instead of someone trying to do authentic set design, no way a kid like that would listen to Nattens Madrigal



That's my figuring. I would do questionable things for that poster, man - probably can't find it anywhere these days.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm a little late on the Breaking Bad train, but started it on the Easter weekend. Currently up to Season 4. 

That and Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. It's my favorite show right now.


----------



## wankerness

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That and Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. It's my favorite show right now.



I liked that, it's got something of a 30 rock vibe. I was a big fan of Ellie Kemper beforehand, though (mainly based on interviews, though she was also one of the few watchable things about the last several seasons of the office). Some people I've talked to couldn't stand it cause they thought she was just annoying. I also really like Carol Kane, I had to go back and start watching all the Taxi episodes with Simka.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

wankerness said:


> I liked that, it's got something of a 30 rock vibe.


 
It's written by Tina Fey and Robert Carlock, and pretty much most of the entire 30 Rock crew are involved, right down to Jeff Richmond's music score. So fans of that show will feel right at home here. 

In fact, it's the reason why I anticipated the show, for me it certainly delivered. 

I really should watch the Office properly.


----------



## MFB

> It's written by Tina Fey



99% sure she only does production for it and isn't involved with the writing. She does show up later in the show and really phones in her performance, which is a shame because if the character lived up to the idea of what it should've been; then her character would've been hilarious.


----------



## JustMac

I've started Toast of London. Matt Berry is just fantastic, quality black comedy! 

This is Clem Fandango, can you hear me?


----------



## wankerness

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I really should watch the Office properly.



It's the best comedy show ever, if you treat the end of season 3 as the end of the series! After season 3 it ranges from average to terrible with maybe 1-2 episodes a season that are genuinely good. Seasons 2/3 are endlessly rewatchable and completely great though.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> She does show up later in the show and really phones in her performance, which is a shame because if the character lived up to the idea of what it should've been; then her character would've been hilarious.



 Not that "the prosecution in the OJ Simpson trial really sucked" joke is really a bleeding-edge hot take, I thought it was amusing enough- until I realized that it if this was going to be _it_ for her as an acting appearance on the show it would be a total waste. I at least hope they'll find a way to have more Jon Hamm.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MFB said:


> 99% sure she only does production for it and isn't involved with the writing. She does show up later in the show and really phones in her performance, which is a shame because if the character lived up to the idea of what it should've been; then her character would've been hilarious.





Demiurge said:


> Not that "the prosecution in the OJ Simpson trial really sucked" joke is really a bleeding-edge hot take, I thought it was amusing enough- until I realized that it if this was going to be _it_ for her as an acting appearance on the show it would be a total waste. I at least hope they'll find a way to have more Jon Hamm.



I will admit that Fey's performance was a little phoned in and wasn't enough, but let's face it, all the trial scenes were all about Kemper and Hamm. 



JustMac said:


> I've started Toast of London. Matt Berry is just fantastic, quality black comedy!
> 
> This is Clem Fandango, can you hear me?



Watching this too. Got into it by Matt Berry alone, but agreed, it's a great show. 



wankerness said:


> It's the best comedy show ever, if you treat the end of season 3 as the end of the series! After season 3 it ranges from average to terrible with maybe 1-2 episodes a season that are genuinely good. Seasons 2/3 are endlessly rewatchable and completely great though.



I've seen various episodes from different seasons but never sat down to watch it properly. Which is weird considering how much I loved Parks and Rec. I'll probably snag a box set, as I got into Arrested Development the same way, albeit very late.


----------



## MFB

> Which is weird considering how much I loved Parks and Rec.



See, I notice a lot of people say this, but I feel like besides their mockumentary style in the work place, that's where the similarities end.


----------



## wankerness

MFB said:


> See, I notice a lot of people say this, but I feel like besides their mockumentary style in the work place, that's where the similarities end.



They're filmed in very similar styles and use a lot of similar gags and follow similarly mundane settings and both similarly jumped the shark by turning into mostly just a bunch of cutesy scenes of the damn characters pairing up and having weddings and "hilariously" declaring their love for each other and stuff. It's like the writers fell in love with their own characters too much and started just creating a big series of "audience-pleasing moments" instead of actually writing funny scripts. See: basically everything Jim and Pam do post-season 3. I loved the characters utterly in those first three seasons, couldn't care less after that.

Season 3 of Parks and Rec is up there with the early seasons of the office but I think it took a while to build to that and it rapidly plummeted in quality after that. No, I do not want to see one second of Leslie and Ben agonizing about whether they can be together or repulsively kissing each other, much less a substantial amount of this tomfoolery each episode! Argh.


----------



## pushpull7

Back to ST shows on netflix while I wait for stuff to add back up on DTV. Deep Space nine is a relatively panned show, but I love it.


----------



## Alberto7

I finished _Daredevil_, and I really liked it. I particularly liked the main villain. It felt a lot more real than I thought it would, despite it being a show based on a superhero comic. It wasn't without its plot flaws, but they were quite minor and very forgivable when compared to the strenghts of the show. Pretty great stuff all throughout, I thought.

I also finished up till episode 3 of _Orphan Black_... meh, it's good, but it somehow bores me. I can't quite describe what it is, but halfway through every episode I've just wanted it to end asap. For whatever reason, though, I still want to know what happens later on, so I guess I'll keep watching.

Also finished episode 1 of _Vikings_. A more metal show has never existed.


----------



## Mordacain

Alberto7 said:


> I finished _Daredevil_, and I really liked it. I particularly liked the main villain. It felt a lot more real than I thought it would, despite it being a show based on a superhero comic. It wasn't without its plot flaws, but they were quite minor and very forgivable when compared to the strenghts of the show. Pretty great stuff all throughout, I thought.
> 
> I also finished up till episode 3 of _Orphan Black_... meh, it's good, but it somehow bores me. I can't quite describe what it is, but halfway through every episode I've just wanted it to end asap. For whatever reason, though, I still want to know what happens later on, so I guess I'll keep watching.
> 
> Also finished episode 1 of _Vikings_. A more metal show has never existed.



Yea, Daredevil was excellent. Vincent D'Onofrio as Fisk was just amazing.

Also,  on Vikings, totally badass.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, totally hooked on _Vikings_ now.

My Norse Goddess 







I swear she is like half the reason I watch this show.  Her, and Ragnar's badass undercut. Everybody's undercut, really. It's a show about fancy undercuts, all of which I want to have at some point. After so much anime and living in an environment that is overflowing with squeaky, fluffy, pink moe sh*t everywhere, this show is some of the best breaths of fresh air I've had in a long time. I needed my old comfort zone back.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

She's seriously one of the hottest women I can even think of... And they do a good job on making her look homely and plain on the show.


----------



## Alberto7

Her actress, Katheryn Winnick, also holds a 3rd dan in Tae Kwon Do and a 2nd dan in Karate, and has her own martial arts schools. As a beginner practitioner in karate, that makes her 10x as hot. But yeah, I love the way she portrays her character; she has a really strong and perhaps even edgy personality, but also comes across as warm and comforting, which is really cool. Still gotta watch more to see how her character develops.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Black Sails (which I love)
Sons Of Anarchy
Game Of Thrones


----------



## Alberto7

I know I'm spamming Vikings, and I apologize, but this was too funny not to share (at least for those who follow the show). No spoilers, so no worries.


----------



## pushpull7

Finished up "Dig"

*Spoiler alert:*

I really enjoyed the series but I'd like there to have been a cliffhanger. They pretty much tied it up neatly which means it's likely not coming back. They killed off nearly everyone so not sure what would be next anyways. 

PS: Looking forward to "Mr Robot" on the same network.


----------



## Cynic

only thing that i have really been watching for the past month or so is star trek: tng. i also binged on netflix's daredevil one weekend.


----------



## Alberto7

Just finished _Vikings_, and holy crap. What a ride. Beyond the sheer badassery of it, I did find a particularly great show. Each season gets grander and more epic. Granted, by the end of the 3rd season it does feel like it gets a little too grand for its own good, and the pacing changes considerably (and not necessarily for the better), but with how good everything else was, I really didn't mind. It had me bawling my eyes out while clamoring for glory, I was really into it.  I thought the acting was absolutely superb, and the sets and costumes incredibly beautiful (not to mention the cast; yowza ). I was seriously impressed.


----------



## Alberto7

I feel like I'mm hijacking this thread all of a sudden, but I had a long list for the summer. 

Really glad I gave _Orphan Black_ a chance. It takes a while to pick up the pace, but by the end of episode 5 things begin to get very interesting, and things slowly begin to unravel. I suddenly even like the main character. Also, Tatiana Maslany... Jesus, the mental effort it must take to portray so many vastly different characters at once, that girl is nuts! :eeK:


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Alberto7 said:


> Just finished _Vikings_, and holy crap. What a ride. Beyond the sheer badassery of it, I did find a particularly great show. Each season gets grander and more epic. Granted, by the end of the 3rd season it does feel like it gets a little too grand for its own good, and the pacing changes considerably (and not necessarily for the better), but with how good everything else was, I really didn't mind. It had me bawling my eyes out while clamoring for glory, I was really into it.  I thought the acting was absolutely superb, and the sets and costumes incredibly beautiful (not to mention the cast; yowza ). I was seriously impressed.



Yeah i had not the slightest idea he was going to jump out of the casket !!! He set that up insanely well, and so did the script writers. I'm such a fool thinking he was leaving the show or would maybe be a constant spiritual-presence figure, like in everyone's visions and dreams giving guidance or something lol.

Now I'm thinking he'll recover and be fine for next season.

"the dead will conquer Paris" (I'd totally forgotten that the "wiseman" had said that)


----------



## Alberto7

Haha yeah, I knew something would happen, and


Spoiler



his death did seem a little too sudden to me, and it was unlike _Vikings_ to kill the main character off just like that, so I knew something was up. It still caught me by surprise though! It was pretty great.


 However, in an interview I read with Michael Hirst (the creator), he did say that the beginning of season 4 is going to make big emphasis on the fact that he is sick, and not just sick, but ill enough that his life is in danger. He also said that, at one point or another, he can definitely envision _Vikings_ without Ragnar as the main character, but that he'd like to create a stronger bond between his succesors (his children) and the audience, so that it wouldn't feel like there was a gaping hole left behind upon his death.

EDIT: here's the interview in question http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/vikings-ragnar-twist-season-4-790685

-------

And talking about _Orphan Black_, everything past the first episode in the second season just feels like they're purposely stretching out the plot as much as they can to make it more intricate and complicated. It doesn't feel natural anymore. Every time the show answers a question, 10 more pop up, and it is honestly frustrating. I do think I'll catch up with the show, but I am growing tired of it. Some of the characters aren't even interesting anymore.


----------



## Alberto7

All caught up with _Orphan Black_. I wouldn't call it a great show, but it is good. For as many downfalls as it has, it's certainly engaging, and has a lot of great moments. Pretty unique premise and interesting acting (one actress for like 9 different roles? Jeez! )

Started _Downton Abbey._ I'm only on episode 3, but I really like it so far. It feels like a top-tier soap opera of sorts.  Beautiful cinematography, great acting, and lovely soundtrack. Very slow-paced and feels rather casual, but it's really good nonetheless. Will keep watching.


----------



## Carcaridon

Now that Justified is over, which was my favorite show, I've switched gears to Sons of Anarchy. I really like this show a lot. In season 5 now. Coming up on time to pick something new again at the rate I'm going through episodes.


----------



## crg123

True Detective


----------



## Skyblue

True Detective. 

Feels like season 2 is pulling the same trick season 1 did- Great actors, and a plot that feels like it has lots of potential, but ends up staying relatively flat. 

Still, a recommended watch.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Alberto7 said:


> Haha yeah, I knew something would happen, and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> his death did seem a little too sudden to me, and it was unlike _Vikings_ to kill the main character off just like that, so I knew something was up. It still caught me by surprise though! It was pretty great.
> 
> 
> However, in an interview I read with Michael Hirst (the creator), he did say that the beginning of season 4 is going to make big emphasis on the fact that he is sick, and not just sick, but ill enough that his life is in danger. He also said that, at one point or another, he can definitely envision _Vikings_ without Ragnar as the main character, but that he'd like to create a stronger bond between his succesors (his children) and the audience, so that it wouldn't feel like there was a gaping hole left behind upon his death.
> 
> EDIT: here's the interview in question 'Vikings' Postmortem: Series Creator on Ragnar Twist and Season 4 Time Jump - Hollywood Reporter
> 
> -------



If they're going to even vaguely stick to the legends, Ragnar will die eventually, and we'll have Bjorn and his brothers as the stars. I'm ok with that, as Alexander is growing on me.


----------



## Dcm81

Vikings rocks hard!!!
If you know your "history" you recognise some things, but they're still surprising cause they happen stightly differently or to different people. For instance jumping out the coffin was actually done by Björn ;-)

Finished up season 1 of The Strain and I'm not sure where I stand. It started great and just seemed to get weaker and weaker. I'm not overly impressed but I watched enough to be at that damn stage that I need to know what happens next.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Aaahh interesting! I knew they did get to Paris, but never knew the coffin thing was part of the legends. I actually did a tiny bit of searching and reading around about norse mythology and viking legends, and I'm liking how they're handling the historical aspects of the show, even if they're deviating from it at points.

In other news, I'm on season 5 of Downton Abbey. At this point I just don't want to stop watching it, since I've come so far, but the first 3 seasons were a lot better, though I really am enjoying the storyline with the Bates's and what's happened to them. I found it to be a very well done show the first three seasons. It still is, but I find that the script started going south halfway through season 4.


----------



## jeremyb

Just finished Wayward Pines, excellent series, really enjoying Humans and Mr Robot at the moment, brilliant stuff!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Archer, Lost Girl, Bitten, (do British shows count?) Broadchurch, Orphan Black, Mr. Robot -- Mr. Robot is my current fave. Haxorz.


----------



## Duosphere

Dusty Chalk said:


> Archer, Lost Girl, Bitten, (do British shows count?) Broadchurch, Orphan Black, Mr. Robot -- Mr. Robot is my current fave. Haxorz.



I watched Archer first 3 chapters and they got me by surprise, I was expecting nothing or at least something bad but they really surprised me specially the Island parts.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Archer makes me laugh harder than just about any other show I've ever seen -- at least once per episode -- especially the first three seasons. It kind of trickles off a little bit, but that train top fight scene...and all the call backs...and if you watch with the subtitles, they continually call that one character Cheryl/Carol -- every time she talks.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Skyblue said:


> True Detective.
> 
> Feels like season 2 is pulling the same trick season 1 did- Great actors, and a plot that feels like it has lots of potential, but ends up staying relatively flat.
> 
> Still, a recommended watch.



i kinda stopped at episode 3. figure i'll finish GoT first then go back. 

but season 2 definitely lacks any amount of wit and takes itself far too seriously... plus the amount of characters it follows leads to a lot really boring plot development. 

Honestly would be better if it just focused on the lady cop and the mob boss


----------



## wankerness

Season 2 of True Detective is flat-out bad until the 7th episode. I'll see how the finale goes, but I don't think anything they can possibly do will make it worth watching the entire season. Rachel Mcadams is good, but her character is eventually revealed to be yet another lazy


Spoiler



"oh she's damaged cause she got MOLESTED!!!"


 cliche. Colin Farrell is alright, and his character occasionally has good scenes. But, almost everything that Vince Vaughn does and EVERYTHING Taylor Kitsch does is mind-numbingly boring. There's so much incomprehensible, boring "intrigue" and I don't think anyone really fully understands what's going on. It certainly doesn't seem worth rewatching it repeatedly to puzzle it all out (if that's even possible, it might be an "Inherent Vice" where it's intentionally impenetrable, but I doubt it). There's a really, really silly CGI-infested shoot-out at the halfway point which some people thought was awesome, but it was massively out of place with everything else that's happened this season. There's some tension in the 6th episode, and some good stuff happens in the 7th, but again, I would highly advise against watching the first 5 episodes to get to it at this point.


----------



## MFB

Colin Farrell was the only thing keeping me interested during the first 3 episodes, but the rest was so boring that I said "Fvck this." and gave up on it, which I'm glad I did. Everything I've heard is that it's super slow and everyone was/is trying to be McCoughnay from S1, which is impossible to do; you can't have an entire cast of 'out there detectives' you need the straight-man along with it.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Ive started watching Californication again from the very beginning since I missed so much. It has to be my favorite show by far right now.

Btw, the opening scene is the perfect way to start a series


----------



## Demiurge

One of the benefits of being late to the party with premium cable is having some of the older stuff be new to me. Currently working my way through The Sopranos, a third of the way into Season 2. I'm enjoying it as I'm a sucker for mafia/mob stuff. Now, is it supposed to be a black comedy or am I kind of twisted?

I've been watching True Detective season 2. It's nowhere near as good as the first season, and while it's stupendously flawed in some ways, I'm still enjoying it. I'm trying to figure out if there is some attempt at a clever "time is a flat circle" deal with the parallels between the two seasons or if the tropes are shamelessly being reused.


Spoiler



There's the random missing girl case presented at the beginning that seems unrelated but then ties back into the plot... the strange religious sect that the victim was involved with... the Powerful Connected People Do Kinky Sex Stuff in Secret trope... hookers, in bulk!... the mid-season shootout with people running a meth lab that seems to signal the end of the investigation (to the satisfaction of certain crooked cops)... the cop who seemingly lost his soul deciding to get back on the case 'cuz it's right, dammit... am I missing anything?


----------



## MFB

MetalheadMC said:


> Ive started watching Californication again from the very beginning since I missed so much. It has to be my favorite show by far right now.
> 
> Btw, the opening scene is the perfect way to start a series



It has its moments in the early seasons but overall I got bored of it real quick. Think I finished S3 and it just wasn't worth continuing


----------



## MetalheadMC

MFB said:


> It has its moments in the early seasons but overall I got bored of it real quick. Think I finished S3 and it just wasn't worth continuing



Ah thats not what I want to hear. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## naw38

MFB said:


> Colin Farrell was the only thing keeping me interested during the first 3 episodes, but the rest was so boring that I said "Fvck this." and gave up on it, which I'm glad I did. Everything I've heard is that it's super slow and everyone was/is trying to be McCoughnay from S1, which is impossible to do; you can't have an entire cast of 'out there detectives' you need the straight-man along with it.



I couldn't even make it through the first episode. My wife and I decided we'd wait until we heard that it got really good before binge watching it... That has yet to happen. Has it finished already? I've no idea. 

Started rewatching Weeds - initially purely because Mary-Louise Parker is stupid hot, but damn it's a good show. Great cast.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I need to finish watching that. I like the way they play that whole scenario straight. 

Did I mention Mr. Robot? Fantastic, although I have no idea where they're going with this Tyrell Wellick character.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

just finished up "last ship" and cant wait to see season 2.

also got through with sea. 1 of "hogans heroes" and started "land of the lost"


----------



## mongey

been watching dare devil on netflix with the wife. we are up to the last episode 

good show. It took me a couple episodes to get into it


----------



## Alberto7

Dusty Chalk said:


> Did I mention Mr. Robot? Fantastic, although I have no idea where they're going with this Tyrell Wellick character.



Yeah, I just caught up with Mr. Robot and holy ...., it's such a good show. With a good chunk of my friends being in computer engineering, and myself being a new Linux user, this show interests me for more than just the plot, writing, and/or acting,  which are already stellar. I really like Tyrell Wellick's character. I initially honestly thought I wasn't really going to care for him, or that he was going to be a typical one-dimensional (two-dimensional at best) villain, but bow was I wrong. The last episode that came out really made me like his character a lot more. Can't wait for the finale on Wednesday! 

Oh, also, Tyrrel Wellick's wife, Joanna. Stephanie Corneliussen. What a stunning looking girl, Jesus.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Oh, good, so they're not done? 'cause that would have been a really infuriating place to stop. I was all like WTF?!?!? They're going to leave it like that? Last couple of episodes have really surprised me with the direction they went.



Spoiler



His _*SISTER*_?!?!? Where the el did that come from?


----------



## Alberto7

Dusty Chalk said:


> Oh, good, so they're not done? 'cause that would have been a really infuriating place to stop. I was all like WTF?!?!? They're going to leave it like that? Last couple of episodes have really surprised me with the direction they went.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> His _*SISTER*_?!?!? Where the el did that come from?



I am loving the direction they're going in. I wanted it to take that turn, too, as they hadn't really touched much on that aspect of his psyche.



Spoiler



I KNOW. To be honest, that was the only thing that I didn't even remotely consider at any point. Mr. Robot being his father I saw coming from the second he pushed Elliot off the rail at the beach. And then Mr. Robot not even being a real person also kind of came to me after seeing him randomly appear in Elliot's office, and nobody seems to even slightly notice him (and, now that I think about it, the weird look the bartender gives Elliot when he orders the appletini. Hints all over. EDIT: in fact, if I didn't like something, was how anti-climactic the reveal of his father being just an illusion was. That entire episode was full of clues from the very beginning). Somehow I smelled some kind of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde thing going on. But her being his sister? No way.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Demiurge said:


> One of the benefits of being late to the party with premium cable is having some of the older stuff be new to me. Currently working my way through The Sopranos, a third of the way into Season 2. I'm enjoying it as I'm a sucker for mafia/mob stuff. Now, is it supposed to be a black comedy or am I kind of twisted?



Yup, definitely a dark comedy aspect to it. And it only gets better. I loved Sopranos so much I wish I could erase it from my memory just so I could experience it all over again. Paulie Walnuts is the .....

Just finished the Netflix original Narcos over the weekend. Very, very cool show. As in, watched all 10 episodes in 2 days, cool.

And I really enjoyed Marco Polo so much I've watched it twice now.

Highly recommend both.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

just finished season 5 of the walking dead...

...now i gotta wait another year to find out what happens


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

^

Season 6 starts in October.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

FILTHnFEAR said:


> ^
> 
> Season 6 starts in October.



i got rid of my dish years ago...

when dish went from $19.99 to $95 a month, i decided to put that money else where.


----------



## mongey

started watching narcos over the weekend

wasn't sure what to expect but its a good show


----------



## Gravy Train

Never saw Sons of Anarchy when it was on T.V., so I bought the series box set. Midway through season 6 and damn what a ride. Totally in love with it!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Fear The Walking Dead, though only coming on Episode 3, is good stuff so far. Not as graphic as the core show (which I like, since I'm not into gore) and some great acting from the son (Nick) and the lead male (forget his name). 

Anyway, I don't know how I ever got into the Walking Dead to begin with, but I'm pumps for the new season. Being a straight male, I can honestly say that Andrew Lincoln is some real man-crush material  - Rick Grimes is such a badass character.


----------



## wankerness

Adam Of Angels said:


> Fear The Walking Dead, though only coming on Episode 3, is good stuff so far. Not as graphic as the core show (which I like, since I'm not into gore) and some great acting from the son (Nick) and the lead male (forget his name).
> 
> Anyway, I don't know how I ever got into the Walking Dead to begin with, but I'm pumps for the new season. Being a straight male, I can honestly say that *Andrew Lincoln *is some real man-crush material  - Rick Grimes is such a badass character.



He has the most tiresome and constant "grimace of emotional pain" since Jack from Lost!


----------



## Alberto7

Been watching Marvel's Jessica Jones. Who needs sanity anyway? 

Seriously though, it's not bad. It's no Daredevil, that's for sure, but it's hooking enough, and I really like the premise. Acting is kinda meh, and the script doesn't stand out for the most part, but it does have its great moments. I wasn't initially a fan of the villain, but I've come to like him, just because of how demented he is.


----------



## Ralyks

My fiancée loves W/ Bob and Dave, so I've been going back and showing her Mr. Show.


----------



## Alberto7

So, I usually like to watch an episode of something while I eat lunch or dinner, if I have the time. I had finished everything I was watching, so I was browsing Netflix before lunch today.

... now, this may sound somewhat prejudiced, but when I came across a Netflix original titled *Atelier* whose front picture featured a cute Asian girl, I was intrigued enough that I clicked on it. Turns out it's a Japanese Netflix original about a fabric geek (the girl in the picture) with no sense of style who gets a job at a high-fashion lingerie label, and its name in Japanese Netflix is _Underwear_. lol I decided to watch the first episodes, and I am so glad I made that decision.

It's a super weird show, and it oozes Japan from every pore, but it is sooooo goooooood! I like how it goes into some detail about the processes involved in lingerie design and manufacture, and how some parts of the business side of it works. It's both hilarious and heartwarming at the same time. It honestly feels like a live-action anime, if anything.  The production value of it also feels really high, and some of the shots are really nice to look at. Really cool and weird find. I'm only on episode 3 (of 13 for the first season), and I am loving it. Hopefully it keeps on being this good!


----------



## Demiurge

Anyone else watch The Knick? Season 2 (and possibly the series) just ended last night with one of the most insane things I've seen on a supposedly "normal" show.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Been binge watching Malcom in the Middle the last few days. Forgot how much I loved that show.


----------



## Spinedriver

We just started Making A Murderer on Netflix. It's a pretty compelling 10 part doc about a guy who spent 18 years in prison, was found innocent and then put again on trial for another murder.

Aside from that, The Flash is pretty cool as far as comic tv shows go.


----------



## DanicaL

At the moment, I am binge watching house of cards while I am at work. That was a big mistake because I keep stopping what I am doing to watch the crazyness.


----------



## jeremyb

A few years old but really enjoying Helix at the moment, also loved The 100, and The Blacklist


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

F Is For Family. Pretty funny show. Bill Burr is by far my favorite comedian.

Started watching Z Nation season 2. For a cheesy zombie show it's not bad, but it's starting to be a little too cheesy for my tastes. I'm about 6 episodes in.


----------



## mongey

just finished 2nd season of peaky blinders . was ok .

me and the wife binged watch mr robot in 2 days as well over xmas. that was good


----------



## Alberto7

I recently finished the first 3 seasons of House of Cards, and it quickly turned into one of my favorite TV shows. Seasons 2 and 3 were not quite what season 1 was, but they were still great.

Now, I just finished the fourth season. I like how they got everything to come back full circle from previous seasons on top of new situations and characters that were introduced. Gives a sense that the show may finally see an end, and it could be a glorious one. I know the season finale's ending was. Oh my God, that last shot.

This show is terrifying and full of horrible, horrible people, and I can't help but love them.


----------



## Gravy Train

Been watching Dexter and just started season 5. This show is so good, I don't think 8 seasons will be enough!!

Each season is better than the previous, I am really enjoying my time watching it!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Just started X-Files from the beginning. This stuff is Gold. You can't get tired of watching Scully and Mulder.


----------



## vividox

Adam Of Angels said:


> Just started X-Files from the beginning. This stuff is Gold. You can't get tired of watching Scully and Mulder.



I alternate between this sentiment and absolutely hating it. I really like the episodes where there is actual plot, but I hate the monster-of-the-week episodes, and there are a LOT of monster-of-the-week episodes. Some of them are just plain awful.

We're in the middle of season 7 right now and we're trying to finish it off so we can check out the new series.


----------



## wankerness

Most of the best episodes are monster of the week ones. Those are where the interplay between characters comes to the forefront, when plot's not the main concern. As amusing as Krycek, etc are, I'd much rather watch the likes of Bad Blood or Triangle or Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose or Across the Sea or whatever over anything featuring Marita Covarubias or whatever the heck her name was. And the mythology REALLY took a dump in seasons 7 and 9.


----------



## vividox

wankerness said:


> Most of the best episodes are monster of the week ones. Those are where the interplay between characters comes to the forefront, when plot's not the main concern. As amusing as Krycek, etc are, I'd much rather watch the likes of Bad Blood or Triangle or Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose or Across the Sea or whatever over anything featuring Marita Covarubias or whatever the heck her name was. And the mythology REALLY took a dump in seasons 7 and 9.



Triangle was good - really good. But aside from the monster-of-the-weeks that incorporate some interesting narrative device for an episode (such as Triangle did - those camera shots were awesome) most of them are just baaaaaaaaaad.

Mulder and Scully are great, but my favorite characters are probably The Smoking Man and Skinner. When they aren't in there and Mulder/Scully are just chasing some weird disturbance in Backwoods, Nowhere that doesn't have anything to do with anything, I lose interest pretty quickly.


----------



## vividox

And, my dislike of monster-of-the-week episodes don't just apply to X-Files, I don't like them in any series. They just seem like pointless sidequests to me. Maybe it's an OCD tick or something.


----------



## wankerness

The mythology episodes become completely pointless and idiotic in season 7, with the exception of the episode about Mulder's sister. After they


Spoiler



set all the major players on fire


 (I think that was in season 7? Maybe even the end of 6) everything just becomes nonsensical and the mythology episodes seem to be there for the sake of still having them, not because there's any interesting plot there anymore. This said, there are also plenty of really bad monster of the week episodes as well. But, again, most of the classic episodes that everyone loves were standalones. 

I think you probably are just too used to serialized dramas. They were rare when the X-Files aired and thus they didn't really know what they were doing a lot of the time. It's sort of an early experiment with it. There are some great episodes related to it, especially in seasons 3-4, but once you get to the super soldiers crap...yeah. 

Season 8 is the only one where pretty much the whole season is serialized. I think it's also one of the best seasons, and for sure it's massively underrated since so many people were like "where's Mulder, Dogget SUX!!!" You might end up liking that one a lot.


----------



## vividox

wankerness said:


> *I think you probably are just too used to serialized dramas.* They were rare when the X-Files aired and thus they didn't really know what they were doing a lot of the time. It's sort of an early experiment with it. There are some great episodes related to it, especially in seasons 3-4, but once you get to the super soldiers crap...yeah.



That could very well be the case.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

It's been a while since I've watched anything from this series, so I only vaguely remember the later seasons. However, it seems to me that they're far less grounded than the first season, in the sense that the pacing is much more natural and not as overwhelming in this first season. It also makes me feel pretty nostalgic about living without smart-phones/high-tech.


----------



## wankerness

Adam Of Angels said:


> It's been a while since I've watched anything from this series, so I only vaguely remember the later seasons. However, it seems to me that they're far less grounded than the first season, in the sense that the pacing is much more natural and not as overwhelming in this first season. It also makes me feel pretty nostalgic about living without smart-phones/high-tech.



Assuming you're talking about the X-Files, the first season is pretty bad! It isn't very "grounded," it's just full of really bad monster of the week episodes like "Space" or "Fire" or "Jersey Devil." I guess the mythology stuff is lower key, but I think that's as much due to budgetary restrictions and trying to puzzle out the direction of the show as anything. 

The highlight of the mythology IMO was the stuff with Mulder finding the traincar full of aliens, and the Skinner/X fight! I think that was season 3? X was awesome. Way, way better than Marita Covarrubias. Though she was light years better in that role than she was on Walking Dead, where she played one of the dumbest characters of all time.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

By grounded, I meant as pertains to the pacing - it seems that each episode is appropriately paced, with enough room for dialogue, character-relationship development (well, only between Mulder and Scully), and action/drama. I watched the 10th season that just aired and it seemed like a mess, even if it was more or less entertaining.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I'm so head over heels with Black Sails.
Season 3 is masterpiece after masterpiece.


----------



## jeremyb

The Night Manager, bloody amazing!


----------



## isispelican

Season 3 of re watching the X files, got to love the 90s!


----------



## flint757

Gravy Train said:


> Been watching Dexter and just started season 5. This show is so good, I don't think 8 seasons will be enough!!
> 
> Each season is better than the previous, I am really enjoying my time watching it!



Be prepared to slowly, but surely get more and more disappointed. It doesn't end on a high note.


----------



## flint757

vividox said:


> And, my dislike of monster-of-the-week episodes don't just apply to X-Files, I don't like them in any series. They just seem like pointless sidequests to me. Maybe it's an OCD tick or something.



Those were usually my favorite, although typically I like overarching plots as well.

Supernatural is another show where I overwhelmingly preferred their standalone monster-of-the-week episodes over their God vs. Devil / Angel vs. Demon drama. Shows that go on for a ridiculous number of seasons work better IMO if the episodes are mostly standalone. The longer a series exist the plot almost always turns south and I lose interest as the overarching plots start feeling forced.


----------



## vividox

flint757 said:


> Those were usually my favorite, although typically I like overarching plots as well.
> 
> Supernatural is another show where I overwhelmingly preferred their standalone monster-of-the-week episodes over their God vs. Devil / Angel vs. Demon drama. Shows that go on for a ridiculous number of seasons work better IMO if the episodes are mostly standalone. The longer a series exist the plot almost always turns south and I lose interest as the overarching plots start feeling forced.


Yeah, I can see that. I honestly hate the paradigm of TV contracts - where a show's future is up in the air until the network execs vote on renewal and then the writers have to scrabble to make the new timeline work. I'd love to see a plot-based series be able to go to a network and say "Okay, we have a codified story with a clear beginning, middle, and end; the entire story is going to take 36 episodes to tell, we'd like a contract for three seasons, 12 episodes a piece." But if anyone ever did that, the network would laugh in their faces and walk away. That simply cannot happen in today's TV climate, but it's by far the best way to write a cohesive story from beginning to end.

The above is the exact reason why shows like Lost, Heroes, Game of Thrones, or even How I Met Your Mother start out really well and then jump the shark after 5 or 6 seasons.


----------



## USMarine75

vividox said:


> Yeah, I can see that. I honestly hate the paradigm of TV contracts - where a show's future is up in the air until the network execs vote on renewal and then the writers have to scrabble to make the new timeline work. I'd love to see a plot-based series be able to go to a network and say "Okay, we have a codified story with a clear beginning, middle, and end; the entire story is going to take 36 episodes to tell, we'd like a contract for three seasons, 12 episodes a piece." But if anyone ever did that, the network would laugh in their faces and walk away. That simply cannot happen in today's TV climate, but it's by far the best way to write a cohesive story from beginning to end.
> 
> The above is the exact reason why shows like Lost, Heroes, Game of Thrones, or even How I Met Your Mother start out really well and then jump the shark after 5 or 6 seasons.



That's what was great about Battlestar Galactica (reboot). They knew how many seasons they had and the end was predetermined years in advance.

I just finished several shows, or I'm waiting for the new season:

1. *Jessica Jones* - Very dark. I liked. Not your typical "hero". I didn't read the comic so I'm not sure how faithful any of this is, or if it's upset the fanboys.


Spoiler



Tenth Doctor as a bad guy?


 ^ Sadface.
8/10

2. *The Man in the High Castle* - wow. Great adaptation of Dick's book. tl;dr What if Nazi Germany and Japan won WWII? Can't wait for Season 2, which will stray from the book, because the author never got around to writing the sequel - Apparently the topic was too dark for him to go down that road again. 10/10

3. *11/22/63* - Very good, so far. New episode tonight! I didn't read the book, but I've always liked the TV/movie adaptations of King's novels. His writing style seems very translatable to film. 9/10

4. *12 Monkeys* (TV) - new season starts 4/1. Adaptation of the movie. There have been a few clunker episodes, but for the most part it has been good. Not sure but I wouldn't be surprised if this was from the writers of Fringe (i.e. similar style and pacing). 7/10


----------



## wankerness

flint757 said:


> Be prepared to slowly, but surely get more and more disappointed. It doesn't end on a high note.



Slowly but surely isn't how it worked with me, after season 4's ending I was like "wait a second, this show is TERRIBLE! How the heck did I ever think otherwise?!" and never recovered. I forced myself through season 5 just because I really like Julia Stiles and didn't hate it, but the last three seasons were so bad I couldn't even make it through them. I think I watched half of each of them. 

After going back to season 1 and rewatching it, I was blown away by how much better it was back then, even though I didn't fully appreciate it at the time. There are actual characters and non-pointless interactions between them! After season 2, almost everything Angel or Laguerta does is incredibly annoying and pointless, and their department just gets dumber and dumber every year. And then they introduce the amazing character of Quinn, whose main personality trait is that he squints a lot.


----------



## Ralyks

Honestly... It's mostly been a bunch of Family Guy for me lately. Works to have in the background while taking care of the little one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I can't watch Dexter, now that everybody told me it ends terribly. Speaking of which, a good example of something worth watching but not finishing is Hell On Wheels - the first two seasons are some of the most amazing TV I've ever watched, but then they completely replaced their writers and show runners from season 3 onward, and it's been absolutely terrible by comparison. Cleverly, or conveniently, the end of season 2 works as a sort of screwed up series finale, so you can actually stop watching after that. Highly recommended if you're up for a quick binge.


----------



## Force

I hate TV, only watch Mythbusters, Counting Cars, stuff like that, occasionally. Usually busy with music or games. Lately I've been revisiting Father Ted on dvd, what a hilarious bunch of gob....es &#128513;


----------



## Alberto7

Started watching The 100 out of curiosity... my impression of it after the pilot episode: Lord of The Fireflies meets post-apocalyptic society stranded in Low Earth orbit meets... Jersey Shore? 

That was pretty awful, but it was entertaining anyway. 

EDIT: by Lord of the Fireflies I meant Lord of the Flies...  mixing up my shows and books.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah, the more I watch that show, the more intense it gets. So intense that I just don't have the time to think about how awful some of the plot points actually are.  Still though, hella entertaining, and does pose a lot of interesting questions and issues. I feel like if the script and the dialogue were slightly more polished, this show could go from just pretty good, to a great show.


----------



## awake69

Daredevil Season Two starts Friday. THIS is what I am waiting for and will likely binge the whole season over the weekend. 

I've also been breaking out my IT Crowd DVDs as they're always worthy of several laughs.


----------



## USMarine75

Me and the wife just started watching season one of Orphan Black...


----------



## bostjan

My wife and I are watching:

Grimm
Supernatural
Big Bang Theory
11.22.63
Black Sails (missed a few episodes, though, need to catch up)
Bates Motel


----------



## USMarine75

^ Me and the wife are hooked on 11/22/63 as well. We bpth really like it so far.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Recently bought the complete Blackadder series as well as Toast Of London seasons 1 and 2. Loved Blackadder for a long time. I was most familiar with season 1 but didn't appreciate how it got even better with season 2. 

Also recently ploughed through Daredevil and Jessica Jones. Really looking forward to DD season 2 and when Luke Cage drops.


----------



## Varcolac

Daredevil Season 2 went up on Netflix yesterday. I'm currently mid-way through a binge-watching of the whole thing. It's amazing.

The Punisher is terrifying. Elektra actually works, compared to her risible film appearances. The Irish mob play up to every stereotype of violent ginger bastards. There are many ninjas. And I'm only 8 episodes in.


----------



## Ralyks

I started Firefly again last night. Love it, but never got past the 7th episode. Probably should go ahead and finish that up along with Serenity.

Also, I am currently trying out Playstation Vue, and FXX has been marathoning every Simpsons episode ever.


----------



## awake69

Ralyks said:


> I started Firefly again last night. Love it, but never got past the 7th episode. Probably should go ahead and finish that up along with Serenity.
> 
> Also, I am currently trying out Playstation Vue, and FXX has been marathoning every Simpsons episode ever.



Love Firefly! I actually had seen Serenity first which got me interested in the series. So I guess I got into the universe in a backwards way.


----------



## awake69

Varcolac said:


> Daredevil Season 2 went up on Netflix yesterday. I'm currently mid-way through a binge-watching of the whole thing. It's amazing.
> 
> The Punisher is terrifying. Elektra actually works, compared to her risible film appearances. The Irish mob play up to every stereotype of violent ginger bastards. There are many ninjas. And I'm only 8 episodes in.



Jon Bernthal just seems like he was born to play Frank Castle. Easily the best screen incarnation of the character. I'm just getting ready to start episode eight myself. 

Daredevil never fails to be great. It also has some of the best fight choreography I've ever seen on TV.


----------



## Varcolac

awake69 said:


> Jon Bernthal just seems like he was born to play Frank Castle. Easily the best screen incarnation of the character. I'm just getting ready to start episode eight myself.
> 
> Daredevil never fails to be great. It also has some of the best fight choreography I've ever seen on TV.



Yep. The stairwell fight in episode 3, wow.


----------



## bpprox22

Vikings of course


----------



## mongey

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Recently bought the complete Blackadder series as well as Toast Of London seasons 1 and 2. Loved Blackadder for a long time. I was most familiar with season 1 but didn't appreciate how it got even better with season 2.
> 
> Also recently ploughed through Daredevil and Jessica Jones. Really looking forward to DD season 2 and when Luke Cage drops.



love black adder . I don't really care for the 1st season though . def got better as it goes 

think the ending of the goes forth season is the heaviest thing ever on TV


----------



## Alberto7

Just got caught up with The 100.

I kinda take back what I said before. Season 1 has all the suckies, but season 2 was goddamn incredible. What's come out of season 3 is also pretty good, but does some things that don't quite gel with me. Still though, that second season has to be one of the most enjoyable things on TV that I've ever watched.


----------



## wankerness

Master of None is surprisingly good and intelligent considering how lame Aziz Ansari's stand-up is. It's kind of like Louie, but with an optimistic younger guy instead of an old misanthrope with kids. It has similar rather mature observations about things and a similar balance between seriousness and comedy. I particularly liked the half-absurd, half-depressing scene in which we see a quickly condensed version of Aziz's dad growing up, coming to this country and having a child contrasted against Aziz trying to get out of fixing his iPad. It's nothing profound, but it's thoughtful and empathetic and kind of humorous. I highly recommend it! (Based on the first four episodes)


----------



## Alberto7

Binged Daredevil season 2. My God was that amazing. As good and gorgeously filmed as the first season. Also, Elektra.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I should stop slacking and watch Daredevil season 2 already, but instead, I've been watching The Critic. I never knew that John Lovitz's "it stinks" guy from the Simpsons had his own show, so I'm late to the party. Really love the show and wished I got into it much earlier.


----------



## Alberto7

Varcolac said:


> Yep. The stairwell fight in episode 3, wow.



SO MUCH THIS. I still have trouble wrapping my head around just how on Earth the filmed such a crazy scene in such a cramped space, so smoothly, and in (what looked like) just one shot. The camera movements themselves were insanely cool, too.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I don't watch a whole lot of TV, mostly just whatever's on Comedy Central or the Science Channel to have some background noise and an occasional laugh while I'm at home studying or just hanging out. 

However, my roommate got me hooked on a Hulu series called 11.22.63 that's based on a Steven King novel. Seriously some of the best television I've ever seen  totally gripping, well-made, and thought-provoking. I've been watching each new episode as they've been released and finally watched the series finale last night  highly recommend it!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Just finished watching season 1 of Angie Tribeca. It's kinda like a modern version of Police Squad/the Naked Gun movies. If you like that sort of humour then I'd give it a watch.

I'm really looking forward to season 2 of Twelve Monkeys later this month.


----------



## synrgy

Loved Daredevil S2. My only gripe (in contrast to several of you) is that I didn't care for the casting of Elektra. I mean, it's pretty clear that we're not _supposed_ to like her character for most of the season, but my dislike of her performance had nothing to do with the character/story; I just didn't like the actress, I guess? Different strokes. Yay for subjectivity!

House of Cards latest season was okay. I feel like they're slipping. It's one of those series where you get the sense that they never had an end-game in mind; they just kinda make it up as they go.

My wife and I have been going back through the entire series of Roseanne, as we tend to do every year or two. We're presently on Season Five. I don't know why, but I just never get tired of that show. Surprisingly, it's _still_ relevant from a socioeconomic standpoint.

Otherwise, wrasslin'.. LOTS of wrasslin'. NXT is my jam. Last Friday's Takeover in Dallas? Epic.


----------



## USMarine75

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> However, my roommate got me hooked on a Hulu series called 11.22.63 that's based on a Steven King novel. Seriously some of the best television I've ever seen  totally gripping, well-made, and thought-provoking. I've been watching each new episode as they've been released and finally watched the series finale last night  highly recommend it!



If you like 11/22/63, try *The Man in the High Castle*. One of the first alt history books (by Philip K. Dick), about what if Germany won WWII. Twisted plot, goo acting, and super high production value... produced by Frank Spotnitz (X Files) and Ridley Scott (Alien, Blade Runner , etc...). Little visual things like having Nazi imagery infused into everyday items in the background like clocks, phonebooths, etc.


----------



## Ralyks

synrgy said:


> Otherwise, wrasslin'.. LOTS of wrasslin'. NXT is my jam. Last Friday's Takeover in Dallas? Epic.



Same here. Takeover Dallas was one of the best PPV-style shows I've ever seen. Nakamura vs. Zayn could very well be match of the year, and we're only in April.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I got my netflix subscription going again only to discover that most of Top Gear was gone. And everything I've been reading about the "new" series has me hoping it doesn't actually happen.


----------



## Ralyks

Carrion Rocket said:


> I got my netflix subscription going again only to discover that most of Top Gear was gone. And everything I've been reading about the "new" series has me hoping it doesn't actually happen.



Yeah, I was less than pleased when they pretty much pulled the entire show save for a season or two. I'm not a car guy at all and I LOVE Top Gear UK, and pretty sure I have a few friends that are the same way.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Ralyks said:


> Yeah, I was less than pleased when they pretty much pulled the entire show save for a season or two. I'm not a car guy at all and I LOVE Top Gear UK, and pretty sure I have a few friends that are the same way.



Greatest show of all time (as far as I'm concerned). I'm dearly hoping that they eventually put out a proper boxed set.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just finished binging season 2 of Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. Boy does this have everything. Musicals, Muppets, Disney style animated sequences, unexpected cameos, Tina Fey as an alcoholic, even winks to a Mortal Kombat fatality and Sky Lynx from Transformers (among the more obscure and stupidest transformer designs) gets a nod. Laughed my ass off and loved it very much.


----------



## wankerness

I watched season 2 of Kimmy Schmidt as well. There were a few episodes there in the back half of the season where I was starting to think this was my favorite show of all time, it's incredible how funny it is while also having a rather horrific core (the hotel episode makes it clear exactly what was going on with that reverend). The episodes with Tina Fey were my favorite. Kimmy's facial reactions to other character's dialogue are probably the best part of it, she's always going nuts even when she's sort of in the background. I thought the last two episodes were kind of inferior to the ones that came before, but I'm pretty hyped about next season. I don't remember season 1 very well, but I don't remember liking Titus nearly as much as I did throughout this season. I also don't remember Carol Kane having as much to do - she's GREAT here.

Ellie Kemper is probably my favorite comedic actress. I love how she the person seems even more out-there than Kimmy.

Ellie Kemper Interview Pt. 1 03/22/11 @ TeamCoco.com

I spent a couple hours just watching videos of her on talk shows the other night, she's something else. One of my favorites is when she guest-hosted Ellen, and some useless, pompous singer-songwriter kid came in and was talking very dramatically about himself and brought in a "king cake," which is a New Orleans thing that has a plastic baby hidden in it. Her response was IMMEDIATELY to stick both her arms into the cake and try to find the baby, which completely horrified the humorless kid.


----------



## Ralyks

Been putting on Scrubs around bedtime. I love Scrubs. No shame.


----------



## mongey

just over halfway through season 2 of daredevil and not enjoying it anywhere near as much as the 1st. Unless it really lifts its game for the remaining episodes its going to fall into the disappointment category 

punisher is ok , Elecktra sucks and no Wilson Fisk is a huge loss .he really made the 1st season


----------



## MoonJelly

I've been watching The Batman on Netflix. I was _really_ disappointed in the season 3 opening credits. First two seasons were this groovy noir riff by The Edge. Then without any warning the theme song turned into Hawaii Five-0!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I assume that this isn't up to SSO standards but just watched 4 new Regular Show episodes... Yeeaah-aah! 

Gary's Synthesizer was awesome!


----------



## A-Branger

Ralyks said:


> Been putting on Scrubs around bedtime. I love Scrubs. No shame.



at one point I rented all the dvd seasons and watched it all. Almost on a row lol

best series ever  excluding the "new generation" stupid season they tried to do


----------



## wankerness

I started Jane the Virgin, I'm about 12 episodes in now, it's pretty awesome. It's intentionally as ridiculous as possible in the plot department (it's sort of playing with telenovela ideas), with characters double-crossing each other everywhere and insane coincidences right and left and things like characters turning out to be the head of a drug syndicate or a refugee from Czechoslovakia trying to escape her insane ex-boyfriend, etc. But, then the center of the show is grounded by this really sweet, heartfelt family unit of three generations of women which occasionally feels like something out of Volver. It also is usually labelled as a comedy, but most of the characters are sincere and there are very few jokes, apart from Rogelio (a doof of a TV star whose head is ten miles up his own ass but is ludicrously sweet at the same time), who is hilarious every time he's on screen. It's really weird. I'm not at all surprised that it's ratings poison. At least it got renewed again thanks to the awards!


----------



## MetalGravy

Just finished season 2 of Alpha House--eet wuz goood.


----------



## gnoll

Ralyks said:


> Been putting on Scrubs around bedtime. I love Scrubs. No shame.



Scrubs rules! Only I really think it went downhill during the later seasons. Seasons 1-3 is where I think it was at its best and then it was REALLY good. 4-5 were still good but after that I kinda lost interest.



mongey said:


> just over halfway through season 2 of daredevil and not enjoying it anywhere near as much as the 1st. Unless it really lifts its game for the remaining episodes its going to fall into the disappointment category
> 
> punisher is ok , Elecktra sucks and no Wilson Fisk is a huge loss .he really made the 1st season



I do think season 2 definately got better as it progressed. I still think I preferred season 1 but season 2 wasn't that bad.



High Plains Drifter said:


> I assume that this isn't up to SSO standards but just watched 4 new Regular Show episodes... Yeeaah-aah!
> 
> Gary's Synthesizer was awesome!



Man, I dig this show but it seems to have been pulled from netflix here


----------



## USMarine75

Now that we finished binge watching The Walking Dead, it's back to Orphan Black for us...

GOT and 12 Monkeys just started up again, hopefully they both improve on their last seasons which were meh IMO.

Man in the High Castle season 2 is coming soon!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

gnoll said:


> Man, I dig this show but it seems to have been pulled from netflix here



That sucks. Weird here, as we get it "on demand" thru our cable provider, but otherwise it's seemingly hit or miss.. Cartoon Network will promote/ show for a few days or weeks then nothing lol. Sometimes new episodes but idk... random. 

I really dig the constant musical and vehicular references and the completely outrageous alternate dimension stuff.


----------



## Valco

I've just finished Daredevil and I absolutely loved it. I somewhat wish they'd used The Punisher better during the final fight, but he was definitely the highlight of season two for me.

Struggling to get into Jessica Jones, I might have to come back to it at a later date.


----------



## Extreme Rhinoceros

I'm rewatching the first couple of seasons of spongebob squarepants, and I'm also deep into season 6 of adventure time.
I feel no shame.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just started Dexter. 

Jesus.


----------



## Maybrick

steinmetzify said:


> Just started Dexter.
> 
> Jesus.



Season 1-4 are incredible, it goes downhill after that


----------



## flint757

I honestly thought season 3 was probably worse than 5-7. Season 8 was just awful though.


----------



## vividox

steinmetzify said:


> Just started Dexter.
> 
> Jesus.


I saw the first episode and was really intrigued...

My wife hated it. She took justice systems / political science in college and fixated on all the inaccuracies of investigation and blood splatter diagrams.

That pretty much meant I wasn't watching the rest of it, since we watch all our shows together. Whomp whomp.


----------



## Maybrick

flint757 said:


> I honestly thought season 3 was probably worse than 5-7. Season 8 was just awful though.



Season 3 was definitely the weaker out of 1-4 but I liked the concept of someone else possibly working with Dex.


----------



## wankerness

vividox said:


> I saw the first episode and was really intrigued...
> 
> My wife hated it. She took justice systems / political science in college and fixated on all the inaccuracies of investigation and blood splatter diagrams.
> 
> That pretty much meant I wasn't watching the rest of it, since we watch all our shows together. Whomp whomp.



You're lucky. You should buy her something nice for saving you so much pain, frustration, and so many lost brain cells.


----------



## Steinmetzify

This seems to be the consensus; I'll prob hit the first 3 seasons and give it up. Thanks for the warnings guys.


----------



## Alberto7

vividox said:


> I saw the first episode and was really intrigued...
> 
> My wife hated it. She took justice systems / political science in college and fixated on all the inaccuracies of investigation and blood splatter diagrams.
> 
> That pretty much meant I wasn't watching the rest of it, since we watch all our shows together. Whomp whomp.



It's like when you study engineering and physics is a big interest of yours and you can't watch most films without going all  every 10 minutes. Suspension of disbelief becomes a necessary tool if you want to be able to enjoy life.


----------



## flint757

I solve this problem by treating each movie or show like its own separate universe with its on set of rules. As long as it's internally consistent I can usually suspend my disbelief. 

Honestly, CSI shows would be sloooow and boring if they were like real life. You've got to file the correct paperwork, spend weeks processing a scene, and digital forensics can take years to go through. There's just not that kind of time in a single episode of a tv show.


----------



## vividox

Alberto7 said:


> It's like when you study engineering and physics is a big interest of yours and you can't watch most films without going all  every 10 minutes. Suspension of disbelief becomes a necessary tool if you want to be able to enjoy life.


Yup. Exactly.

But I get it, I am the same way when we watch X-Files.


----------



## A-Branger

Extreme Rhinoceros said:


> I'm rewatching the first couple of seasons of spongebob squarepants, and I'm also deep into season 6 of adventure time.
> I feel no shame.



Curently waiting for the new Adventure time episode to hit the internet lol


Ive watched almost all of sponge bob. Including the two movies which i saw at the cinemas. I also am a big fan of fairly odd parents. I recently watched the last 2-3 seasons, I couldnt go further back as I cant find the links anymore. And the first few seasons I already saw it back home when it was aired on tv


----------



## A-Branger

Extreme Rhinoceros said:


> I'm rewatching the first couple of seasons of spongebob squarepants, and I'm also deep into season 6 of adventure time.
> I feel no shame.



Curently waiting for the new Adventure time episode to hit the internet lol


Ive watched almost all of sponge bob. Including the two movies which i saw at the cinemas. I also am a big fan of fairly odd parents. I recently watched the last 2-3 seasons, I couldnt go further back as I cant find the links anymore. And the first few seasons I already saw it back home when it was aired on tv

and yes, I also like Metal too


----------



## Alberto7

Started Grace and Frankie. It's absolutely hilarious  the pilot was friggin' great!


----------



## Maybrick

I've got back into the latest season of Its Always Sunny. I wasnt that impressed with the first few episodes, found it a little to try hard but I'm keen to finish off the season.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

steinmetzify said:


> This seems to be the consensus; I'll prob hit the first 3 seasons and give it up. Thanks for the warnings guys.



Season 4 I thought was really good too, but John Lithgow is one of my favorites.

After that it was pretty meh.


----------



## wankerness

Season 3 is really awful on rewatch when it comes to almost everything, though at least they kept developing Dexter's relationship with Rita and the kids, so it's not totally useless. I liked it the first go-around. Season 4 is better-made than season 3, but the ending is such a ridiculous example of a certain trope that I got really mad and didn't watch season 5 until I let my Julia Stiles fandom talk me into it a while after it finished airing. I would treat season 4 as the end of the show to save yourself a lot of heartache. Seasons 6-8 are legendarily bad, and most people don't like 5 either (I didn't mind it, but I really like Julia Stiles, and even with that I still was constantly noticing it was really stupidly written, especially the way they just sweep the end of season 4 under the rug instantly).


----------



## flint757

The way the show deals with the children in general is hilariously awful after season 4.


----------



## wankerness

I remember just laughing when they came up with the "plot device" to get rid of them. It was so incredibly lame. And then they introduce


Spoiler



the serial killer babe that is his soulmate! UGH! (Oh wait, there's also the season where him and Deb contemplate banging)


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Started watching the OG UK Office on Netflix again. Anyone that says the Steve Carell Office is funnier is a daft ..... It went on for too many seasons to the point that it was filling out it's runtime with internet meme bull.....


----------



## Alberto7

Just finished season 2 of Grace and Frankie. Sweet Lord, that was absolutely hilarious. Despite its often completely depressing themes, it somehow still manages to be over the top hilarious, with enough poignant moments sprinkled in between to give it a bit more substance and contrast.

Also, it may just be me experiencing confirmation bias, but it seems to me like Marta Kauffman reused a lot of the exact same jokes and skits from Friends (which is the only other show of hers that I've ever watched - obsessively, at that.) and made them even better.

I love seeing the older cast cursing like sailors, too. So satisfying.


----------



## synrgy

wankerness said:


> SPOILER



YOU LEAVE MIRANDA LAWSON OUT OF THIS


----------



## wankerness

Yeah, that's all I really think of her as also! Her character is so, so, so bad on Dexter, and I've never watched an episode of Chuck. But I've played through ME2 about 10 times! I wish she was in ME3 more than she is.

She did have a pretty good guest appearance on one episode of Louie.


----------



## jaxadam

USMarine75 said:


> If you like 11/22/63, try *The Man in the High Castle*. One of the first alt history books (by Philip K. Dick), about what if Germany won WWII. Twisted plot, goo acting, and super high production value... produced by Frank Spotnitz (X Files) and Ridley Scott (Alien, Blade Runner , etc...). Little visual things like having Nazi imagery infused into everyday items in the background like clocks, phonebooths, etc.



I've seen the first half of the first episode of High Castle about three times now. It views fantastic on a 4K tv that we stream it on, but we just haven't had the time to make it very far yet. It's on our current to-watch list.


----------



## USMarine75

vividox said:


> My wife hated it. She took justice systems / political science in college and fixated on all the inaccuracies of investigation and blood splatter diagrams.



Yeah I felt the same way when I watched Making a Murderer, but unfortunately that shizz was real lol...


----------



## Alberto7

Seriously, someone go watch and like The 100 as much as I do so I can finally vent to somebody on the internet about it!  Season 3 finale was amazingly good. I wish I didn't have to wait till at least January for the new season to come out.


----------



## flint757

I watched season 1 and haven't put the effort in to watch any further. I enjoyed it, but not enough to get me motivated to sit there and watch it.


----------



## neurosis

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Season 4 I thought was really good too, but John Lithgow is one of my favorites.
> 
> After that it was pretty meh.



That is the only season I remember. I think his character was great and that he actually took the show to another level. After that nothing had the tension and they abused the _Dexter almost gets caught _structure, making awful cliffhangers and taking the whole relationship network to ridiculous extremes.


----------



## neurosis

Alberto7 said:


> Seriously, someone go watch and like The 100 as much as I do so I can finally vent to somebody on the internet about it!  Season 3 finale was amazingly good. I wish I didn't have to wait till at least January for the new season to come out.



I think this show is a sleeper for a lot of people. I only got hooked midway through season two. Until then I thought it was a fun take on a teen drama type of thing. But somehow it has grow into a fair scifi show with all the politics and unexpected events. I look froward to continuing with it as well. It was a lot of fun actually.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, that's my one gripe with the show, really. It's hard to get into, simply because the first few episodes are, honestly speaking, trash, and they take a few episodes to dismantle and provide closure to some of the cheesy situations they set up at the beginning of the season. Season 2, however, is on a whole different level, and it might be some of the most engaging TV I've ever seen. Season 3 is just a little less good than season 2, but I think its finale makes up for the inconsistency in writing throughout the season. I think it's worth the effort to push through the first half of the first season, but I get it when people tell me they dropped it just a few episodes in. I nearly dropped it myself, but I had nothing else to watch, and I need to watch something, anything, while I eat dinner.


----------



## flint757

Started Slasher and it's actually pretty well done. Only on episode one so far so lets see if it continues to do so.


----------



## wankerness

Carrion Rocket said:


> Started watching the OG UK Office on Netflix again. Anyone that says the Steve Carell Office is funnier is a daft ..... It went on for too many seasons to the point that it was filling out it's runtime with internet meme bull.....



Seasons 2 and 3 of the American Office are funnier than the UK one, straight up. The UK one is much better as a whole, though. I like to pretend the US office ended after season 3. The last episode of that works beautifully as a happy ending to the entire series and the sporadic funniness of the rest of the series never came anywhere close to seasons 2/3 again. The gulf in quality between season 3 and the first episode of season 4 is sort of like comparing Superman 1 to Superman IV.

The UK one is obviously very good, but it's sort of a different kind of humor. Gareth is very different from Dwight and I think they're equally great.


----------



## awake69

As it's Memorial Day weekend, we'll likely have our annual binge watching of Band Of Brothers. The greatest series ever produced for TV IMO.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

awake69 said:


> As it's Memorial Day weekend, we'll likely have our annual binge watching of Band Of Brothers. The greatest series ever produced for TV IMO.



I wore out one of the discs in the set I bought a few years ago. Always told myself I'd buy it again on blu-ray but just never did so I might actually run to Best Buy and pick it up this weekend.


----------



## vividox

I had an awesome history teacher in high school who made us watch the first two episodes of that in class. I've always meant to go back and finish the series, but just never got around to it. Sounds like something I really need to add to my list.


----------



## awake69

Carrion Rocket said:


> I wore out one of the discs in the set I bought a few years ago. Always told myself I'd buy it again on blu-ray but just never did so I might actually run to Best Buy and pick it up this weekend.


The Blu Ray set is great because it features the real vets in a "picture in picture" narrative during certain campaigns. LOVE my blu ray set.


----------



## USMarine75

Finished Walking Dead... Just started Fear of the Walking Dead.


----------



## wankerness

Carrion Rocket said:


> I wore out one of the discs in the set I bought a few years ago. Always told myself I'd buy it again on blu-ray but just never did so I might actually run to Best Buy and pick it up this weekend.



Coincidentally it just went on sale for 15 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## extendedsolo

Anyone here watching The Americans on FX?


----------



## Ralyks

extendedsolo said:


> Anyone here watching The Americans on FX?



Loved the first season, really need to catch up on it.

Been on an Anthony Bourdain kick lately.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Know I'm slow with this but hey, can't stand commercials and hate waiting for new episodes. 

Watched Dexter. Seasons 1-3 were great, 4 was badass because Lithgow, 5 was good because Julia and subject matter and I really wanted those guys dead, first half of 6 was Mos Def and dug that but 2nd half blew, 7 just sucked hard, most of 8 was lame and the ending just SUUUUUUUCKED. 

7/10 for the series.


----------



## dr_game0ver

So... Top-Gear... Some douche and Matt LeBlanc doing things and a cameo from Sabine Schmitz.


----------



## SD83

dr_game0ver said:


> So... Top-Gear... Some douche and Matt LeBlanc doing things and a cameo from Sabine Schmitz.



Who still has an absolutly horrible german accent. Not knowing both from any other show, Evans was annoyingly hectic at first (especially in the intro) but I got a bit used to it rather fast and LeBlanc comes across as a bit of a discount Domenic Torreto... Oh, and the obviously scripted challenges are still not that entertaining. I miss the random insults towards basically everything, but to be honest I rather liked it. The rally cross is an interesting idea.


----------



## extendedsolo

Ralyks said:


> Loved the first season, really need to catch up on it.
> 
> Been on an Anthony Bourdain kick lately.



worth catching up on. The last two seasons have been really good.


----------



## A-Branger

SD83 said:


> Who still has an absolutly horrible german accent. Not knowing both from any other show,



mmmmm Matt LeBlanc.... mmmm Friends??? you know? 

also Matt LeBlanc if Im not wrong had the fastest lap time in the guest times on the previous TG shows

but agree with you Evans was bit of annoying most of the time, but mostly because Im used to the old Top Gear. But I did feel he was trying to hard.

The challenges have always been scripted. But this time it felt more scripted than normal

The main thing of the show, the photography and cinematography is still there so I think it would work nicely. 

I also though there was going to be more host? only two?, part of the fun before was seeing challenges and specials with 3 people. Now every challenge would be a vs one with mostly England vs America stupid thing. Part of the charming of the old show was o see the guys insulting at each others, and th 3 different personalities clashing. But well I think it can work, just need bit of time

the rally car lap time I think its a great idea, love it.


----------



## SD83

A-Branger said:


> mmmmm Matt LeBlanc.... mmmm Friends??? you know?



I know, never seen it though. Never heard Evans on the radio either. Lets say "show/series/movie/whatever else" then  The only time I've seen them before, I think, was actually on Top Gear.
I'm really curious how new Top Gear & The Grand Tour will compare, especially given that the later will not start before autumn.


----------



## A-Branger

common everyone has at any given point seen a Friends episode. Its like saying "I havent watch Seinfield" lol

looking forward for the Grand Tour. They got the guys, but would they have the production value and cinematography of Top Gear? would be cool to see what they can pull off with more freedom and without having to stick to the TG formula to make the show


----------



## SD83

A-Branger said:


> common everyone has at any given point seen a Friends episode. Its like saying "I havent watch Seinfield" lol



Never have either  But then again, I never had my own TV (still technically haven't). Also, keep in mind, this is Germany. As far as I know, no one ever watched Seinfield (just looked it up to be sure and there you have it: aired from 95 to 96 and then again from 98, past 11pm) and I can't remember anyone talking about Friends either. Fresh Prince, maybe, a handful of others, sure... on the other hand, there are some series or shows which every single person I know has watched at some point and no one outside Germany has ever heard of them (in some cases, count yourself lucky, in some cases, not so much  )


----------



## Demiurge

SD83 said:


> Never have either  But then again, I never had my own TV (still technically haven't). Also, keep in mind, this is Germany. As far as I know, no one ever watched Seinfield (just looked it up to be sure and there you have it: aired from 95 to 96 and then again from 98, past 11pm) and I can't remember anyone talking about Friends either. Fresh Prince, maybe, a handful of others, sure... on the other hand, there are some series or shows which every single person I know has watched at some point and no one outside Germany has ever heard of them (in some cases, count yourself lucky, in some cases, not so much  )



I guess it depends where you are. Both shows have been 'over' for a period of time longer than they actually ran but episodes still air every day in the US thanks to syndication... and there's Netflix and Hulu that carry them too.

On a related note, I started watching Veep and Julia Louis-Dreyfus seems ageless. Show's funny, too, and I needed something lighter after finishing Hannibal.


----------



## Ralyks

Probably going to get on Powers season 2 tonight.


----------



## awake69

Been watching Angie Tribeca with Rashida Jones. Think Police Squad/Naked Gun with a female lead. It's actually pretty funny IMO.


----------



## MFB

Just about to wrap up season 3 of It's Always Sunny. I know a lot of people (just about everyone actually) who's seen the show holds "Dayman" as the peak, but man, there's so much more in that season alone that's better than that. 

Charlie as Serpico?
The Gang Dances Their Asses Off?
The introduction of the lawyer "nemesis"?

All gold.


----------



## A-Branger

just watched the second episode of the new Top Gear..... its not getting better :/ they did the classic 3 car challenge mini-special thing, but they bring a speciall guest (who I have no idea who he is and the why they bring that guy in) 

and...... a big fat "meh" ...... they are trying to replicate the old stuff, but something is missing, the personalities of the 3 old main guys.


----------



## extendedsolo

This suggestion probably pertains more to Americans than non Americans. If any of you are even slightly interested in OJ Simpson, ESPN did a 5 part documentary on basically his life story. It's been receiving overwhelmingly positive reviews. They have been doing 30 for 30 which are sports documentaries in no uncertain terms, many of which show how sports stories transcend the sport itself. So many of them are basically the pinnacle of sports documentary film making. Made In America: The OJ Simpson Story completely passes and laps any of the previous documentaries they have done, and is probably one of the best documentaries in existence. I'm not trying to use hyperbole here, but it almost feels like a piece of history that future generations will look back on to get an understanding of what was going on at this time in America. 

Some of it may not resonate that much with non Americans, but anyone who is an American will definitely feel it's importance. Even more so if you are old enough to have lived through it the first time. 

I feel like Chuck Klosterman put it best. 

When this eventually airs, it will be viewed as the greatest thing ESPN has ever produced. I almost can't believe how revelatory it is. [3]

&#8212; Chuck Klosterman (@CKlosterman)


----------



## wankerness

extendedsolo said:


> This suggestion probably pertains more to Americans than non Americans. If any of you are even slightly interested in OJ Simpson, ESPN did a 5 part documentary on basically his life story. It's been receiving overwhelmingly positive reviews. They have been doing 30 for 30 which are sports documentaries in no uncertain terms, many of which show how sports stories transcend the sport itself. So many of them are basically the pinnacle of sports documentary film making. Made In America: The OJ Simpson Story completely passes and laps any of the previous documentaries they have done, and is probably one of the best documentaries in existence. I'm not trying to use hyperbole here, but it almost feels like a piece of history that future generations will look back on to get an understanding of what was going on at this time in America.
> 
> Some of it may not resonate that much with non Americans, but anyone who is an American will definitely feel it's importance. Even more so if you are old enough to have lived through it the first time.
> 
> I feel like Chuck Klosterman put it best.
> 
> When this eventually airs, it will be viewed as the greatest thing ESPN has ever produced. I almost can't believe how revelatory it is. [3]
> 
> &#8212; Chuck Klosterman (@CKlosterman)



I feel really OJ'd out after that great American Crime Story series, but you've got me curious.

I just rewatched all of the US The Office. When it originally aired, I watched most of the episodes from S4-S6, some from S7, a couple from S8, and NONE from S9. I maintain my strong opinion that the first episode of S4 is the dividing line where the show nosedived in quality, but I realized this time that later episodes in S4 stand on a level with the first two seasons (particularly "The Deposition"). However, S5 and beyond are all a shadow of the show's former self. They quickly started doing cutesy bullsh.. which completely betrayed the first couple seasons (ex, Jim and Pam inviting all their coworkers to the wedding, and them all performing a dance routine). The later seasons get more and more toothless (with one or two exceptions, like the infamous "Scott's Tots"). Ellie Kemper's character is the only real saving grace of seasons 6 and on. The last season is slightly more interesting, where they tried to take a couple chances, but it remains far, far below the early seasons. Jim and Pam in s1-s3 are one of the greatest TV couples of all time, but I completely hated them well before the time S9 happened. Like, what the hell was Jim's company even supposed to do? Why would he be good at it? Why would they move to a city with no sports teams? Why is he such an oblivious idiot, and why is Pam such an immovable killjoy? I was actively hoping they'd get divorced in S9. I did love in S9 how Andy basically got written off the show, cause he became the single worst character on the show and took up the most time in about S4, while in S9 he disappears and when he comes back the writers seemed to hate him to and finally INTENTIONALLY made him the worst ever.

The last two episodes are good. They redeemed the characters for the most part. The very early work in episodes like the one Dwight got a concussion pays off in ways that were satisfying. The last episode's scene with Phyllis talking about Stanley is great. 

Overall, if that series had ended after S3, it would be one of the best series of all time. I think I'll buy the DVD of S4 and consider a few of those episodes when rewatching episodes, but yeah, S2 and S3 are infinitely rewatchable and the rest is extremely weak (like, only slightly better than the average sitcom).


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> I feel really OJ'd out after that great American Crime Story series, but you've got me curious.



It's worth it since they really delve into many different topics, whereas the show was more a story of OJ 1994- right after the trial. It was more a story of the chase/trial. This goes into many of the factors that influenced the outcome of the trial. Some of it was covered in the series, but SOOOO MUCCHHH new stuff that wasn't in the fiction/fact series. 

The interviews with different people involved in the case also add another dimension. It also paints OJ in a completely different light than any documentary I have ever seen.


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> _Stuff about The Office_
> .



I'm typically an OCD-level completist with things and even with bad TV, but with this show I went from really enjoying it to- a first- making the deliberate decision to stop watching it for the last two seasons (I did watch the finale) because it just got so bad.

I agree that there were no good stories to tell after Jim & Pam finally got together, and it suffered from the typical phenomenon with long-running shows: every character turning into a cartoon version of themselves.

The later seasons did give us Ellie Kemper, but they gave us "The Desperate Effort to Make Mindy Kaling a Thing".


----------



## wankerness

Demiurge said:


> I'm typically an OCD-level completist with things and even with bad TV, but with this show I went from really enjoying it to- a first- making the deliberate decision to stop watching it for the last two seasons (I did watch the finale) because it just got so bad.
> 
> I agree that there were no good stories to tell after Jim & Pam finally got together, and it suffered from the typical phenomenon with long-running shows: every character turning into a cartoon version of themselves.
> 
> The later seasons did give us Ellie Kemper, but they gave us "The Desperate Effort to Make Mindy Kaling a Thing".



Mindy Kaling was completely intolerable starting with when they figured out what her character was in season 2. I found it really funny in the early seasons, though, since it seemed like you were supposed to find her unbelievably shallow and awful. That scene where Jim gets back to Scranton and she tells him all about Brad Pitt's baby and he goes "great...and what have you been up to?" and she goes I JUST TOLD YOU, that was perfect. It was a great example of a very real personality type.

However, when they tried to get us to follow her love triangle with Darryl and Ryan and the later one with that guy from Heroes, it was painful. Her character remained as thoughtless and terrible, but it was like the show wanted the audience to like her. And her writing got to be as bad as her character. Every episode she wrote in the later seasons was awful. She REALLY liked having characters do unfunny dance parties. I think she disappeared during season 8, which was one of the few good things about that season. I know she was not in season 9 besides the finale, anyway.

From what I've heard, her autobiography reveals her to be as unlikable in real life as she was on this show. She always comes off as very thin-skinned and unfunny in interviews. You couldn't get me to watch The Mindy Project without paying me to do so. I'm all for minorities and women getting a chance to write and believe in affirmative action on that front, but it's too bad she always gets held up as one of the most successful examples.

Now I'm watching season 2 of Community. I watched some episodes of seasons 1,2 and 3 while they aired, but was always perplexed as to how rabid the fanbase was for it on AV club. It still seems to have a rep as THE best comedy of all time over there, and people just quote it non-stop. I am finding it about the same as I always did. It's got a lot of clever jokes and ambitious episodes, but the characters and situations just aren't very involving. Shirley is one of the most annoying characters of all time. It's like a half-full style exercise. At least it gave us the Russos, who gave us the last two Captain America movies!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

wankerness said:


> Mindy Kaling... god dammit



all of your thoughts on her are spot on. my wife thinks she's funny and i think she is insufferable. 

her whole act is embodying the worst thoughts material girls have and saying them out loud. 

i get it, we all have horrible thoughts sometimes, we internalize it, we maybe chuckle for a second and think "wow, im a giant ***hole"

but we don't pour all those thoughts into one character and frame them as a protagonist! that's the villain in a high school comedy! 

for the same reason i find aziz ansari in Parks and Rec annoying. he plays the male version of Mindy and all his dialog follows this pattern: "im a complete d**k, but i'm a minority male materialist with a texas accent *stupid grin at the camera, cut to scene*


----------



## wankerness

I liked Tom Haverford overall. I found him more endearing in his obnoxious-ness. He didn't remind me even remotely of anyone in real life, so that might have been part of it, but he also seemed so much more good-natured and he wasn't constantly being horrible to everyone else on the show. When he was rude, like while he was dating Rashida Jones, it was funny to me because it was just that his personality was so ridiculous that of course no other character could possibly be compatible with an ego his size. He didn't crave drama, it was all just a vain attempt to always be the coolest guy in the room. He is unlike any other character I can think of, and was a total cartoon character. He was the butt of every joke, but not really in a mean-spirited way. His character didn't seem to really be making fun of anything. Plus, Jean-Ralfio made him seem totally reasonable.

I kinda liked Aziz's show "Master of None" as well. His standup is completely lame and the show isn't half as intelligent as it wants to be, but his heart is in the right place. He seems like a legitimately well-intentioned, dorky guy.

Parks and Rec's third season is sort of like the second and third Office seasons - WAY, WAY better than everything afterwards. That show progressively turned into the relationships and babies show after that and seemed to be directed at moms that use Facebook. Ah well. It was always harmless, and I didn't feel betrayed like with The Office since I never was as attached.


----------



## MFB

All of Parks and Rec is pure genius, and in my eyes, its well above the Office even during the latter's peak. The later season of PaR just address the very realities of real life and what happens where one day you wake up and realize how crazy the past few years have been and how much things have changed; and that's what I loved about it. When they jump ahead for season 7, it connected with everything I'm going through. 

I'm at the point in my life where my friends who are in relationships are now getting married, some already have kids, we're buying houses and go on to do crazy things that others look at and go "you're trusting that guy to do ________?" because we know the crazy sh!t he's done and the past - so it blows our mind where we've ended up and who we've become. Sadly, it also means the friends you make now are the final ones you tend to settle with and hopefully you don't fall out of touch with them because it just gets harder and harder to go back to how things used to be.

That's the beauty of what P&R became.

Shifting gears ie Community:

S3 is the last great season, 4 was garbage, 5 was OK, and 6 I had to remember to watch because it went from TV -> Hulu -> friggin' Yahoo! and no one thinks of Y! as a streaming service. No one.


----------



## wankerness

I couldn't stand watching Ben be Mr. Sensitive with Leslie. I just found it revolting. It triggered something primal in my stomach. Every time they had the romantic interlude with them (required in every episode) I felt ill. Leslie was a good character, but Ben became as compelling as the average housewife on a 50s sitcom. He just reeked of that wholesome nerd that you knew in college that got a girlfriend for the first time and they would like sit on each other's laps and kiss each other ALL THE TIME no matter where you guys were and it was just awkward and kind of gross. I still love the actor, though, for playing the polar opposite of that character in Stepbrothers.

April and Andy were funny at first, but then that relationship, too, started being used exclusively as "here's the romantic cute interlude with them, look at how in-love they are!!!" and it just got to be way too much when it was on top of Ben and Leslie AND Rashida Jones and Rob Lowe AND in the last season even frickin Ron Swanson got sucked into that humor quagmire. I mean, it was still far better than Modern Family doing the same thing, because the characters were good in the first place, but it felt like it was spinning its wheels the same way and like it was just taking victory laps.

The show never became BAD, it just became a show that felt like it was all about how much the writers love the characters, instead of a show that was about any of the characters being interesting or funny anymore. It felt like the Jim and Pam scenes from Season 4, ALL THE TIME!! Haha. Maybe if I was married and looking for validation I'd have enjoyed the later seasons more. It just started being less about enjoying entire episodes, and more about enjoying the five minutes or so of each episode where anything actually happened beyond our oh-so-irresistable couples going on a vacation or giving each other romantic presents or having a picnic. The minor bizarre supporting characters like Jam and Orin or Beaverton residents started being my favorite thing by the end.

I just ordered the DVD of Community Season 3, cause I did get a lot of laughs out of some episodes in Season 2. Shirley's still awful and her miss piggy voice and constant guilt-tripping makes her aggravating beyond belief, but there's some gold in there. Some of the "filmmaking" is really good, too, particularly that Dungeons and Dragons episode where it's mostly just them sitting around the table but maintains a breakneck pace in which you really do kinda visualize everything that's happening. 

Time to start those OJ documentaries!


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> From what I've heard, her autobiography reveals her to be as unlikable in real life as she was on this show. She always comes off as very thin-skinned and unfunny in interviews. You couldn't get me to watch The Mindy Project without paying me to do so. I'm all for minorities and women getting a chance to write and believe in affirmative action on that front, but it's too bad she always gets held up as one of the most successful examples.



My wife _loves_ Mindy Kaling, so alas I've seen the show. The "Project" part of the name is incredibly apt as it seems like a TV show that was inexplicably being filmed while in the development stage: major characters disappear completely, plots get abandoned at a whim, and it's just a mess. Almost as if her character from the office wrote a sitcom casting herself as a doctor, cribbing as many Liz Lemon food jokes as possible to fill time.


----------



## wankerness

I watched the first two episodes of the OJ ESPN documentary. They were really, really well-made, but I don't know yet if I really cared to learn that much about the guy. So far, in 3 hours, they establish the same thing the show did with a very small amount of dialogue about it: that he basically thought he was "above" being black, and that he made every attempt to distance himself from the black community. It does also present the black reaction to this, however, which was complex in that while civil rights leaders were dismayed at the way he only hung out with white people and seemed fine with being treated basically as a pet, they thought it was an incredible leap to have a black guy doing things that black people had never been able to do before (ex heading marketing campaigns directed at the entire country instead of just black people for Hertz/Chevrolet). There is a ton of footage of his college career, and a ton of footage from his big NFL year, all interspersed with great interviewees. It also gives a roughly equal amount of time to the civil rights situation in LA from 1960 and on, which was almost all news to me, and I'm sure is the point of this whole thing. 

So far, I've gained some crazy respect for Jim Brown and the other athletes who supported Muhammad Ali with his Vietnam stance and the "black power" guys at the olympics. OJ just backed out of any support of the civil rights movement with some sort of statement like "I don't know enough about this to have anything to do with it, sorry" and continued ingratiating himself to the mainstream. 

I liked that they had the two legendary scenes with him from The Naked Gun, and included all the Hertz ads and whatnot (I was totally unfamiliar with that). It does a great job of making clear exactly how famous the guy was.

It also goes to great lengths to make us understand that Nicole was a person, with lots of archival footage, interviews with family and friends, and 911 calls and photos of her battered. Truly rage-inducing stuff. As great as that miniseries was, it didn't have enough time to really make clear the humanity of the victims, although it didn't really make that its focus. 

I'll probably try and get through part 3 tonight before watching Game of Thrones. This is one ambitious documentary!


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> I watched the first two episodes of the OJ ESPN documentary. They were really, really well-made, but I don't know yet if I really cared to learn that much about the guy. So far, in 3 hours, they establish the same thing the show did with a very small amount of dialogue about it: that he basically thought he was "above" being black, and that he made every attempt to distance himself from the black community. It does also present the black reaction to this, however, which was complex in that while civil rights leaders were dismayed at the way he only hung out with white people and seemed fine with being treated basically as a pet, they thought it was an incredible leap to have a black guy doing things that black people had never been able to do before (ex heading marketing campaigns directed at the entire country instead of just black people for Hertz/Chevrolet). There is a ton of footage of his college career, and a ton of footage from his big NFL year, all interspersed with great interviewees. It also gives a roughly equal amount of time to the civil rights situation in LA from 1960 and on, which was almost all news to me, and I'm sure is the point of this whole thing.
> 
> So far, I've gained some crazy respect for Jim Brown and the other athletes who supported Muhammad Ali with his Vietnam stance and the "black power" guys at the olympics. OJ just backed out of any support of the civil rights movement with some sort of statement like "I don't know enough about this to have anything to do with it, sorry" and continued ingratiating himself to the mainstream.
> 
> I liked that they had the two legendary scenes with him from The Naked Gun, and included all the Hertz ads and whatnot (I was totally unfamiliar with that). It does a great job of making clear exactly how famous the guy was.
> 
> It also goes to great lengths to make us understand that Nicole was a person, with lots of archival footage, interviews with family and friends, and 911 calls and photos of her battered. Truly rage-inducing stuff. As great as that miniseries was, it didn't have enough time to really make clear the humanity of the victims, although it didn't really make that its focus.
> 
> I'll probably try and get through part 3 tonight before watching Game of Thrones. This is one ambitious documentary!



Keep everyone here updated. I think that episodes 3-4 really take off and it's pretty unsettling at some points. You haven't even gotten to the real rage inducing stuff. After watching it, I still can't believe he was found not guilty. 

I'm not super interested in OJ the guy myself either, but I think some of the people who were interviewed do a good job of summarizing why it's such an interesting story.


----------



## synrgy

Wife and I - late as always - took to the series _Parenthood_ recently. We're nearly done with the second season. Great show. Lotta heart. First episode has a few beat-for-beat scenes that clearly call back to the old movie on which the series is loosely based, but quickly departs from there. Cast full of actors I never particularly liked before, but really like here.

Maybe it's just a life stage thing, but I'm really digging it.


----------



## wankerness

synrgy said:


> Wife and I - late as always - took to the series _Parenthood_ recently. We're nearly done with the second season. Great show. Lotta heart. First episode has a few beat-for-beat scenes that clearly call back to the old movie on which the series is loosely based, but quickly departs from there. Cast full of actors I never particularly liked before, but really like here.
> 
> Maybe it's just a life stage thing, but I'm really digging it.



I absolutely love that movie, despite not being a parent it really hit me emotionally. If the show follows it at all maybe I should check it out.


----------



## feraledge

Orange is the New Black Season 4. The upside of releasing it all at once is not having to wait to see it all. The downside is staying up way too late for three consecutive days to finish it and also knowing there's going to be a really long wait for season 5. 
But this season was really, really good. Less Piper focused for the better.


----------



## Ralyks

Someone put all of Titus on YouTube. Man, I forgot how much I love that show/man.


----------



## wankerness

OJ Doc, continued -

This is a really, really infuriating thing to watch. That completely rotten old lady who served as a juror and even today in an interview said things like "it was Nicole's fault for taking those ass-whuppins, I got no respect for no lady that takes them" and then voted not guilty? All the data on how the jurors hated Nicole for stealing a black man, and hated Marcia Clark for being "a bitch?" Jesus. The jurors were incredibly stupid, petty, racist people who had no place deciding the trial. As the documentary explains, the requirements of the trial basically ensured this - they had to be people with so little going on (ex no family, no job) that they could be sequestered for what they were told would be a several month trial. I don't know how they could have gotten around it, but no wonder he was acquitted with such rotten people deciding the outcome.

There's also an absolute ghoul of a "news reporter" that can't contain his gleeful giggling about how big the news story was, even today, and then tries to turn the interview into how he's now transexual and how much attention he deserves. He has a couple halfass asides about "oh we were all sad it was a murder" which then immediately get disregarded as he goes back into giggling. I assume this was the documentarians letting the guy hang himself with his own words, but wow, this person is utterly reprehensible. 

And Mark Fuhrman, obviously! I'm glad they got all the material from him since he's such an important player in this trial, but wow. He writes off those tapes as "he was having a bad day" in about one sentence and doesn't seem to have any understanding whatsoever how responsible he was for letting a murderer get away. The fact he still has a career as a FOX news correspondent is like something a bad fiction writer would come up with. 

Some of the people interviewed, such as the black cop talking about his viewing of the crime scene photographs and still getting incredibly emotional about it (as the doc starts cutting them in, increasingly graphically), on the other hand, are beyond reproach.

Goldman's parents are possibly the most tragic figures in this entire story. That was one thing that the miniseries did that was truly respectable, and here again they are heartbreaking, as are some members of the Brown family. The tape of him announcing Ito had idiotically made it into the Fuhrman trial instead of a trial about the man who'd murdered his son and Nicole by playing 2 hours of Fuhrman spewing racial epithets was dead on. Ito was kind of a piece of s**t. I am glad they interviewed some local civil rights people who weren't blinded by this for balance. The poor reasonable human juror they interviewed who said those tapes hurt her so much that she became unsure if Fuhrman really could have planted evidence or not shows just how much Ito messed up the trial and made everything ten times worse.

I was very surprised that they eventually ended up showing the most graphic crime scene photos possible, with a huge, unflinching close-up of Nicole's face with the neck wound that practically severed her head filling up the frame. There's a similar one of Ron. The fact some interviewees stubbornly insist he didn't do it and/or Nicole was a bitch and they'd understand if he had is unbelievable.

I'm going to have to watch the miniseries again after this just to feel better. That is also infuriating, but it's such an utter smear-job on Simpson himself, casting a short, high-voiced little guy and portraying him as a petty child, that there's some catharsis there.


----------



## Alberto7

Finished the first half of Vikings season 4. That was some good TV. Can't wait for part two this Fall.

Also looking forward to Mr. Robot season 2 this July!


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Watched season five of Louie on Netflix. I'll be honest, I'm ....ing over the Louie and Pamela storyline.

The first season (aka the first fifteen episodes) of Roadkill got put up on Netflix. Watching the first episode on a larger screen really makes it apparent that they used whatever camera equipment was available at the time to shoot it.


----------



## Alberto7

Started watching Marco Polo a couple of weeks ago and I'm on the 2nd season's finale... there's a lot to be said about this show. Great setting, great stage and costume designs, interesting characters, the story is incredibly interesting, but f*ck me sideways does it waste a good chunk of its potential. It's a very entertaining show and has a very interesting premise, but I can't help but facepalm at least once or twice per episode at how badly they pull some stuff up. The writing, while not abysmal, could be a lot better, and it could also be made a bit less cheesy. I reiterate though, entertaining watch, and a whole lot of eye candy.


----------



## awake69

Stranger Things on Netflix is fantastic!! Halfway through in one night.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah? I saw it on Netflix and caught my eye, but decided to go for that new BBC science fiction documentary they uploaded there. Seems to have good reviews so far. Might give it a shot soon.


----------



## awake69

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Yeah? I saw it on Netflix and caught my eye, but decided to go for that new BBC science fiction documentary they uploaded there. Seems to have good reviews so far. Might give it a shot soon.



Title please.


----------



## Alberto7

awake69 said:


> Title please.



_The Real History of Science Fiction._

Four episodes, and I've watched the first two so far. It has interviews with a whole bunch of actors and writers of the genre. It's fantastic. I just wish they'd cover more mediums than simply film and literature. I was hoping Ghost in the Shell would be mentioned anywhere, but nah. Still though, great documentary.


----------



## Ralyks

Finished Titus. Now, its Mr. Robot, Powers, and anything Anthony Bordain as of late.


----------



## Alberto7

awake69 said:


> Stranger Things on Netflix is fantastic!! Halfway through in one night.



Seen the first two episodes. It's really great so far! Kinda reminds me of Super Eight, but darker and better. I know this is a sort of remake of an older series, but at times the mood and plot of the show remind me of the videogame Life is Strange.


----------



## MFB

Started watching "Wrecked" on TBS, it's surprisingly good given. Only a few recognizable faces (the manager from Flight of the Conchords (Rhys Darby) is probably the biggest) and one of the guys from Whitest Kids U Know; but I think that helps the show. You're not really picturing them from any other roles they've done, so it's all fresh perspective. It pokes fun at a majority of the tropes that you'd see with isolation situations as well.

Also started Mr. Robot tonight, Rami looks more haggard than normal in it. Kind of tough to watch because that's his character, but man, if it keeps going like this it might be like Blade Runner where a core element of the thing prevents me from watching it.


----------



## flint757

Alberto7 said:


> Seen the first two episodes. It's really great so far! Kinda reminds me of Super Eight, but darker and better. I know this is a sort of remake of an older series, but at times the mood and plot of the show remind me of the videogame Life is Strange.



It's awesome so far. That's exactly how I described it to a friend as well. It's like Super 8 without the Goonies influence essentially.

[EDIT]

And I just finished the series. I have to say I really like the way it ended. It left things open, but felt complete. It set itself up for a potential second season while not making you wait for answers like most shows do.



MFB said:


> Also started Mr. Robot tonight, Rami looks more haggard than normal in it. Kind of tough to watch because that's his character, but man, if it keeps going like this it might be like Blade Runner where a core element of the thing prevents me from watching it.



I watched the first couple of episodes and liked it, but his character makes it hard to enjoy. Characters that talk with zero inflection or emotion bug the hell out of me. I get that it's meant to be his character/flaw, but it bugged me enough I didn't end up binge watching it.


----------



## wankerness

Started watching Stranger Things, I'm not sold on it. I really don't like the shaved head girl. I heard a bunch of hype that she was "best child actor ever" blahblahblah, but she mostly just stands around with a furrowed brow. I also am having a hard time telling apart the two bowl-cut kids (one of whom disappeared). It made the flashback scenes confusing. All white people look the same! The kids are extremely unlikable compared to the Spielberg characters they're routinely compared to. Even the kids in Super 8 were more likable. I know likability isn't the point, but when you can't stand most of the characters it's a hard watch. Only the toothless kid is amusing. The other one keeps shrieking WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!!!! in his little voice, and the other kid just constantly acts like a dick about how they have to go to the police. And they're apparently supposed to be the heroes!!

Winona Ryder is good but rapidly becomes annoying since practically every scene she has features tearful whimpering. Nancy (the "good girl") is interesting


Spoiler



in that she's set up as the good girl but rapidly turns out to be selfish and willing to lie to cover her own butt at the expense of everyone else. She does end up redeeming herself, and she's cute in that Kerri Green sort of way. Her apparently douchey boyfriend is interesting in that he's the opposite (bad to good)! The rather stereotypical "weird handsome kid with rough upbringing who turns out to have grit" is the character I probably like the most.



It rips off everything from Poltergeist to Under the Skin to Firestarter to The Goonies to Stand By Me to Dreamcatcher, but it does it in a way that I think manages to work better than Super 8 plotwise.

The soundtrack, when it happens (which isn't very often), is great. Very John Carpenter.


----------



## Alberto7

Just finished Stranger Things.

Save for a couple of scenes, I thought it was fantastic and very well done. It honestly felt more like watching a movie than watching a show. I personally loved the kids. Dustin (the chubbier one without the front teeth) was probably my favorite. He looks like a cross between Cartman and Ash Ketchum. (Or maybe I've just been playing too much Pokemon GO.) I thought Eleven's character was good, but her "I'm too traumatized to speak" thing got kind of annoying at some point. Still though, I loved her when she goes into full badass mode.

I actually REALLY liked the horror element of it, especially in the first few episodes. Great ending, too. Like flint said, I like that they don't answer everything, even if I'd LOVE to know the answers. It heightens the horror part of the show.

What I like is that for how relatively shallow the show actually is, it manages to convince you that it isn't. I didn't really find any deep messages that challenged my worldviews, or any existential crises that pose mind-boggling questions, but just really natural and unadulterated adrenaline with a big fear factor. The few comedic scenes sprinkled here and there were pretty cool too. T'was awesome.

Something I didn't like was (plot-specific spoiler follows)


Spoiler



how they treated Barbara's death. Almost as if it didn't really matter to any of the characters that she died. Like she was just a mere plot device. I mean, she was, but they could have masked it off a bit better and have given her death a little more impact on the rest of the character, or maybe even the plot.



EDIT: my favorite thing about each episode though, was this:

It makes me laugh hard every time for some reason.


----------



## flint757

Stranger Things response:



Spoiler



Yeah, I thought that was odd as well, especially since Nancy started off extremely concerned. She almost seemed unphased by it by the end of it all.

My least favorite aspect was the cliche sociopath bullies. I know it was a big trope that existed in 80's flicks, which many elements of this show pay homage to, but I hated it in those films as well. Threatening to cut someone open and pull all their teeth out if they don't commit suicide by jumping off a cliff is quite the extreme response to your usual victim finally getting even with you after months/years of bullying. The call to action makes sense for that subplot, but it was such an extreme reaction. It nicely tied Eleven back into the plot though so I mostly forgave it.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Stranger Things was pretty damn good. Watched it all in couple days.

Got tired of Winona's cry face, but considering the situation, it's realistic.

Like how it ended, and also that they didn't completely explain it all, leaving it kinda mysterious. Like Wankerness said, it rips from a bunch of different shows, but it does it well. Good stuff.

Penny Dreadful - After being on my cue for a long time, I finally started watching it and got all the way to about half way through Season 2. Wish I had started it sooner, as it's a lot cooler than I expected. Got started on Stranger things and got sucked into that, so I'm going back to Penny tomorrow.

Marco Polo - Having watched the first season twice already, I'm really looking forward to getting back into it. The time period is fantastic and I love Kublai.


----------



## Alberto7

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Marco Polo - Having watched the first season twice already, I'm really looking forward to getting back into it. The time period is fantastic and I love Kublai.



Binged it before Stranger Things. I liked the second season better. And you're right, the time period, setting, and imagery all more than make up for all of its shortcomings. I find the Kublai/Chabi dynamic to be incredible, and I loooove both characters.


----------



## synrgy

Alberto7 said:


> Started watching Marco Polo a couple of weeks ago and I'm on the 2nd season's finale... there's a lot to be said about this show. Great setting, great stage and costume designs, interesting characters, the story is incredibly interesting, but f*ck me sideways does it waste a good chunk of its potential. It's a very entertaining show and has a very interesting premise, but I can't help but facepalm at least once or twice per episode at how badly they pull some stuff up. The writing, while not abysmal, could be a lot better, and it could also be made a bit less cheesy. I reiterate though, entertaining watch, and a whole lot of eye candy.



I know exactly what you mean. I genuinely love the series, despite being consistently disappointed that the writing doesn't quite live up to the potential granted by the rest of the production. 

The scope is huge, the acting is great, the characters are great, and the cinematography is quite beautiful. Please understand, I'm not at all saying the dialogue is _bad_. It's actually good. It just feels a little funny because it's _good_ on a show where every other element of the production is _great_. 

I admittedly didn't know much about the history, but I keep being pleasantly surprised to learn that most of the characters were actual people -- even my favorite, Hundred Eyes.


----------



## Demiurge

I watched the first episode of Stranger Things last night- thought is was just okay but I'll give it a shot based on the accolades it has gotten. It just seemed like an episode of the X-Files with Mulder & Scully edited out.


----------



## wankerness

Alberto7 said:


> Something I didn't like was (plot-specific spoiler follows)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how they treated Barbara's death. Almost as if it didn't really matter to any of the characters that she died. Like she was just a mere plot device. I mean, she was, but they could have masked it off a bit better and have given her death a little more impact on the rest of the character, or maybe even the plot.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: my favorite thing about each episode though, was this:
> 
> It makes me laugh hard every time for some reason.




I didn't even think of that, but you're completely right. I probably didn't think of that since they glossed over it so completely! No one even cares after they happen upon that. I don't even think it was MENTIONED again.



flint757 said:


> Stranger Things response:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought that was odd as well, especially since Nancy started off extremely concerned. She almost seemed unphased by it by the end of it all.
> 
> My least favorite aspect was the cliche sociopath bullies. I know it was a big trope that existed in 80's flicks, which many elements of this show pay homage to, but I hated it in those films as well. Threatening to cut someone open and pull all their teeth out if they don't commit suicide by jumping off a cliff is quite the extreme response to your usual victim finally getting even with you after months/years of bullying. The call to action makes sense for that subplot, but it was such an extreme reaction. It nicely tied Eleven back into the plot though so I mostly forgave it.



The bullies were dumb, you're right. 

One bigger thing I had a huge problem with by the end was just


Spoiler



the Eleven character in general, particularly how the whole conflict ended. What was even the point of all the time wasted with Nancy and Jonathan going around trying to set traps for the monster and shoot it with guns and stuff if they were just going to make that completely ineffective, then have some other characters uselessly confront it in dream world, then just drop it in front of a character that can literally disintegrate it with their mind?


 Stupid. The character is so powerful that it's boring.


----------



## mongey

me and the wife started season 4 of house of cards after a bit of a break . enjoying it but after 3rd episode starting to feel the Frank Underwood story is running out of juice a bit .


----------



## Demiurge

mongey said:


> me and the wife started season 4 of house of cards after a bit of a break . enjoying it but after 3rd episode starting to feel the Frank Underwood story is running out of juice a bit .



There's definitely some unexpected sh*t that goes down, but your feelings are perhaps correct. It's still entertaining and I'll still watch it, but by the end of the season, the feeling is that the only objection to the belief that the show has jumped the shark would be the suggestion that it is still airborne over said shark tank.


----------



## vilk

I really liked Stranger Things
It's like a cross between Stand By Me and the X-Files


----------



## Alberto7

Watching season 3 of Bojack Horseman. As dark, depressing, horrible, and hilarious and relatable as ever. Still makes me constantly wonder why I'm still watching it if it makes me so sad.

BRRAP BRRAP PEW PEW


----------



## Alberto7

Watched the first episode of Into the Badlands as per a good friend's recommendation. He kept talking about it as though it's a masterpiece... I honestly found the first episode quite bland, with only a few mildly interesting aspects that stood out. The world-building felt extremely rushed and pieces of info were just kinda dropped out of nowhere.


Spoiler



When whoever-that-chick-is tells Sunny she's pregnant and a whole big deal is made out of it... like, I don't care enough about these characters yet for that situation to make me feel any kind of urge or pressure.


 I need a second opinion. Should I expect more of the same or is the show actually worth giving a shot?


----------



## mongey

watched the first ep of stranger things last night after reading you guys guys talk about it . I liked it . say we will get through it pretty quick


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Found out the first season of Pokemon is on Netflix.

For a kid who's supposedly spent his whole (10 years of) life wanting to be a trainer Ash doesn't know .... about pokemon.


----------



## awake69

I'm currently having my annual Venture Bros. marathon. It's one of my favorite shows of all time, animated or otherwise. It's one of those rarest of shows that you can watch over and over and still manage to pick up things you might have missed in prior viewings. It never gets stale to me.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The wife and I caught the first episode of Stranger Things. I liked it, but she's a total scaredy cat so I'm probably on my own from here on out.


----------



## awake69

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The wife and I caught the first episode of Stranger Things. I liked it, but she's a total scaredy cat so I'm probably on my own from here on out.



Tell her she need not worry. I'd say it has some creepy moments, but far from scary. My wife isn't a fan of horror either and she loved it.


----------



## Alberto7

awake69 said:


> Tell her she need not worry. I'd say it has some creepy moments, but far from scary. My wife isn't a fan of horror either and she loved it.



I found it fairly creepy, and definitely made my skin crawl more than once, but there aren't any jump scares or anything. The tone of some of its scary moments actually sort of reminded me of Pan's Labyrinth's Pale Man. I don't think it'll make anybody lose any sleep over it though.


----------



## wankerness

There is nothing in Stranger Things that's even remotely close to as bad as the likes of Pan's Labyrinth. I think Stranger Things is entirely appropriate for kids. There are some parts where moderately scary aliens threaten people and/or kill them, but it's definitely PG-13 level at the worst. I think anyone that can handle the likes of say, the movie "Signs" will be more than fine with this.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I loved Signs, but nearly had to take the TV out of my bedroom! 

EDIT: I don't want to jinx it, but she's sat through two episodes and so far so good. This may sound ridiculous, but if you've ever tried talking a redhead into something they don't want to do (well my redhead anyway), things can get ugly.


----------



## Maybrick

Joining the club and started Stranger Things, up to episode 5 and really enjoying it so far. Definitely nice to have the 80s setting, love the music in it.


----------



## mongey

finished stranger things last night . I liked it allot . think 8 episodes was spot on pacing wise . a few washy plot points that I'm happy to let go


----------



## wankerness

Maybrick said:


> Joining the club and started Stranger Things, up to episode 5 and really enjoying it so far. Definitely nice to have the 80s setting, love the music in it.



I saw an article on a generally reputable site recently saying "the show's total lack of good music makes it bad." It was written by an idiot or someone without functioning ears IMHO!


----------



## Maybrick

wankerness said:


> I saw an article on a generally reputable site recently saying "the show's total lack of good music makes it bad." It was written by an idiot or someone without functioning ears IMHO!



Whaaaaatt?! I loved the music in it. It was subtle, there wasnt too much and it wasnt too overpowering.

Now that I've finished Stranger Things, me and my GF have been struggling to choose what to watch next.

Currently on our list of shows to watch are Daredevil, House of Cards, Narco's and Peeky Blinders. I know everyone rave's about HOC and I really want to watch it but we watched the first two episodes of Daredevil the other day and I enjoyed them.


----------



## synrgy

LOL

The soundtrack to Stranger Things is pretty much my favorite part of the show! Seriously, I'm kind of obsessed with it.. 

Wifey and I just blew through the series for a second time in as many weeks. It isn't as good the second time, with all the mystery unraveled, but we still enjoyed it. Super curious to see where they take it next.


----------



## Demiurge

Just started season 2 of Twin Peaks. What is immediately noticeable is that David Lynch apparently worried, "What if people started to have an idea what was going on?" and turned the WTF factor up a few notches for this season.

I am also watching Portlandia at the same time, so I'm just assuming that after solving the murder of Laura Palmer, Agent Cooper will go into politics.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I've burnt myself out on Rick and Morty so I've started watching Top Gear USA on Hulu. The first two seasons are awful. Season three onwards were better. But to be honest, I always preferred the challenge episode of New Old Top Gear. I'd fast forward through every goddamn Star in a Reasonably Priced Car segment. Maybe BBC will get their cute little app working for us over in the states so I can enjoy Clarkson and Co again.


----------



## Jarmake

Brooklyn 99 season 3. I loved the first two seasons and the third one isn't any different. Great, lighthearted and funny serie.

Nightmanager. I have always liked Hugh Laurie and this is not an exception either. Some pretty tense moments so far and the plot is quite good too.

Masterchef australia 2016. Been watching all of the seasons with my wife. It's the best of all masterchefs. The judges are great on this one (who wouldn't love Matt Preston?) and the tone is much more encouraging and fun than on any other masterchef series.


----------



## Demiurge

The new American Horror Story season (I believe the full title is AHS: Knockout Game or at least I'll be calling it that) premiered last night. I suppose I'm again starting a cycle consisting of "Hmmm... this might be neat", followed by "Holy crap, that's nuts", followed by "Ugh, I'm too far along to stop", ending in "Welp, that happened".

My guess is that the producers of the show read _Head Full of Ghosts_ and decided, "Let's try that!" The faux reality/documentary show as framing device with a clear unreliable narrator element with a-little-too-on-the-nose-even-for-AHS borrowings from other horror properties is interesting, but I read that book at the beach this summer, too.


----------



## wankerness

I'm going to try it again. I think I only watched 3 episodes of last season before losing interest, but Lily Rabe is enough to get my attention again. She was BY FAR the best part of season 3 and it was criminal that she barely appeared in seasons 4/5.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Been just marathoning the (almost) entire series of South Park on Hulu. Just started season five, getting close to when I started watching in late 2001 after getting Comedy Central on Time Warner.


----------



## synrgy

^Fun! I'm still amazed that they went back and re-animated all those early seasons for HD viewing. So many shows cop-out of HD upgrades by doing a combination of zoom/crop on the old footage, but for South Park they went back and actually re-rendered each frame in the new aspect ratio.


----------



## Rosal76

Demiurge said:


> The new American Horror Story season (I believe the full title is AHS: Knockout Game or at least I'll be calling it that) premiered last night.



I watched it and I am freaking loving it!!! The season is loosely based on the real life story of the missing Roanoke Colony from the 1850's. When the show started, I kept thinking about the "My Roanoke Nightmare" tagline. When Andre Holland stated that they were in Raleigh, North Carolina, I was like, "is this based on the missing Roanoke colony???"  Being a huge fan of real life mysteries, this may be my favorite season of any show for the year.

Regarding the Kathy Bates scene... I "thought" that Kathy's character is a direct decedent of someone from the missing Roanoke colony but I believe it would impossible for a colony to go missing in 1850 and be hidden from society for 166 years. However, it being a show where anything can happen, anything is possible.


----------



## wankerness

While the episode was well-done, I have a HUGE problem with horror movies (ex, The Canal) with that sort of framing with people talking in the present about something bad that happened to them in the past, as it removes any tension about any of their fates. You know they all will be alive and capable of communicating just fine at the end, so what can the stakes be?

This being American Horror Story, I'm sure that Lily Rabe and Sarah Paulson will be teaming up to kill Lady Gaga and have sex with Gabouri Sidibe or something and this framing will go totally out the window by about episode 4, though, so who knows.


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> While the episode was well-done, I have a HUGE problem with horror movies (ex, The Canal) with that sort of framing with people talking in the present about something bad that happened to them in the past, as it removes any tension about any of their fates. You know they all will be alive and capable of communicating just fine at the end, so what can the stakes be?



AHS can't go without killing pretty much everyone, so there's gotta be some sort of twist that breaks-down the documentary/dramatization framing... I'm just not sure exactly what it's going to be. Given my opinion about what inspired this season, my guess is that the story being presented right now is some sort of blatant hoax and that there's going to be some sort of real haunting that is far more disturbing than the made-for-TV version.


----------



## wankerness

How did hotel end up being, anyway? I have watched the first four seasons all the way through and 2 was the only one I would really consider "worth it," it has a huge habit of starting interestingly and just totally losing it after 4 or 5 episodes and then limping across the finish line with something mopey, but I totally stopped paying attention after three episodes so I don't know. Should I do it?!

I'd rank the seasons as 2>>>>>>1>3>>>4. 1 had some episodes that actually worked dramatically towards the end, and 3 had the Stevie Nicks and Lily Rabe stuff which I totally loved that almost balanced out all the BS with the axe man and Gabouri Sidibe and Kathy Bates, 4 had the clown guy at the beginning but then got terrible and never stopped.


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> How did hotel end up being, anyway? I have watched the first four seasons all the way through and 2 was the only one I would really consider "worth it," it has a huge habit of starting interestingly and just totally losing it after 4 or 5 episodes and then limping across the finish line with something mopey, but I totally stopped paying attention after three episodes so I don't know. Should I do it?!



Hotel is better than seasons 3 & 4. Like all of the seasons it does go off-mission in places, but instead going in 30 different directions it's only, like, 10 and everything kind of ties together at the end. The hotel set remains gorgeous and creepy throughout. The cast is solid- a lot of returning actors so you know what you're going to get out of them; Evan Peters plays an old-timey ghost so there are no shrieky teenager antics; Lady Gaga cannot act at all but somehow it's made to work.


----------



## mongey

finally slogged our way through season 4 of house of cards .I thought the last half redeemed itself a little, then the last episode kinda sucked. its like they took their sweet time setting everything up then it just went nowhere.

and that last scene was bad IMHO


----------



## Ralyks

Mr. Robot wrapped up for the season. Le sigh. So it's mostly been new episodes of South Park, American Horror Story, and Mary and Jane. Oh, and football of course.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Watched Brickleberry recently. I got Netflix last spring and since then, I'm on a binge of shows I never watched. Basically a Family Guy clone that tried too hard to out-gross it. There's some parts that I actually laughed my ass off, but most of the time, I was :"Yeah, it's vulgar, gross and offensive. We get it."

Also, the new South Park episodes are dope.! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Started watching Salem finally. Holy ...., that show is crazy. I love it.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Any one excited about Luke Cage dropping tomorrow? As a huge fan of anything Marvel I'll be up til midnight waiting for the release. If it's anything like Jessica Jones and Daredevil, it'll be one of the best shows on Netflix


----------



## synrgy

^Yup. It delivers!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Just finished watching Luke Cage. I'd recommend it.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

About to start episode 5 of Luke Cage. It's got my attention, pretty cool show so far.


----------



## mongey

thinks its too early to start a thread but watched ep 1 of west world

thought it was an interesting start . looking forward to more


----------



## Alberto7

Watched the first 3 episodes of Atlanta. Damn good. A simple show, but very well written so far.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Watched the first 3 episodes of Atlanta. Damn good. A simple show, but very well written so far.



I'm a big fan of Gambino's albums, and really loved him on Community, so naturally I jumped on this one from the get-go.

Like you said, it's a real simple/subtle humor, dark at times, but damn if it isn't hilarious.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Regular Show- Welcome To Space

Getting caught up on the recent deluge of new episodes. I think they've tightened up/ changed for the better. Writing/ animation is really streamlined... more fun and interesting than some past seasons. Good stuff.


----------



## Demiurge

I caught the premier of SyFy's "Channel Zero" tonight. It's apparently going to be an anthology series based on short stories (sigh, yes- "creepypasta") and this season is inspired by one called "Candle Cove".

The acting is pretty atrocious and the way some flashbacks are woven-in is somewhat confusing but it might be promising. Some parts were satisfyingly creepy.


----------



## Alberto7

Finally finished Luke Cage. Good stuff on its own right and very entertaining through and through, but I felt a bit disappointed coming from Daredevil and Jessica Jones. Normally I'd take the show at face value, but given its direct connection with the other two and the fact that it makes so many explicit references to them, it begs for a direct comparison. I'd recommend it to anyone as well, but I'd also add that they should lower their expectations a bit; DD and JJ were quite different.


----------



## fps

Ash Vs. Evil Dead. Second series is here, can't get enough of it.


----------



## fps

Demiurge said:


> The new American Horror Story season (I believe the full title is AHS: Knockout Game or at least I'll be calling it that) premiered last night. I suppose I'm again starting a cycle consisting of "Hmmm... this might be neat", followed by "Holy crap, that's nuts", followed by "Ugh, I'm too far along to stop", ending in "Welp, that happened".
> 
> My guess is that the producers of the show read _Head Full of Ghosts_ and decided, "Let's try that!" The faux reality/documentary show as framing device with a clear unreliable narrator element with a-little-too-on-the-nose-even-for-AHS borrowings from other horror properties is interesting, but I read that book at the beach this summer, too.



The show is so bad. They have no idea how horror works. I try with every series, and wait, and wait... and then nothing. The second series was compelling, everything else, just terrible.


----------



## Demiurge

fps said:


> The show is so bad. They have no idea how horror works. I try with every series, and wait, and wait... and then nothing. The second series was compelling, everything else, just terrible.



Yup, and we're at episode 5 and coherence-Defcon 2. Kathy Bates with a hilariously-inscrutable accent, random "J-Horror"-style ghost, Cuba Gooding Jr. givin' it to Lady Gaga from behind, and a very precise "die here and become an instant ghost" metaphysics.

Why do I keep coming back? It seems like there's nothing legitimately scary (in a thrilling sense) any more on TV, as every show that attempts the genre tries to cut it with a certain amount of camp. Here, there's just no cap on the camp, and a premise of plumbing a diversity of horror tropes, urban legends, etc. gets drowned in cheese. Then, the spectacle becomes seeing how it happens... which makes the viewing experience event trashier that may even be the intent in the first place


----------



## Rosal76

Demiurge said:


> Why do I keep coming back?



Same reason I keep coming back to Z Nation.

Corny, cheesy, straight up ridiculous, etc, etc, etc, but I keep watching it. Since day one and they're on their 3rd season now. I call the show, "the poor man's Walking Dead" and "The Return of the Living Dead t.v. show". My best defense against t.v. shows/movies is not to have real high expectations. If the show/movie turns out well, then that's cool, if not, well, it is what it is.

Going off topic... I saw that you mentioned the show in a earlier post but I also watched the first episode of Channel Zero because SyFy were running the trailers for it when I was watching Z Nation, which they (SyFy) also own. It's too early for me to form a opinion about it but I think its safe for us to all agree that the show is weird. As for the creature made of teeth. They should throw some sugar at it and that should kill it.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Finished Bojack Horseman. I don't praise it as much as the internet does, but it is indeed, very well done. A lot of moments are just heartwrenching. Plus, the theme song is awesome.


----------



## fps

Demiurge said:


> Yup, and we're at episode 5 and coherence-Defcon 2. Kathy Bates with a hilariously-inscrutable accent, random "J-Horror"-style ghost, Cuba Gooding Jr. givin' it to Lady Gaga from behind, and a very precise "die here and become an instant ghost" metaphysics.
> 
> Why do I keep coming back? It seems like there's nothing legitimately scary (in a thrilling sense) any more on TV, as every show that attempts the genre tries to cut it with a certain amount of camp. Here, there's just no cap on the camp, and a premise of plumbing a diversity of horror tropes, urban legends, etc. gets drowned in cheese. Then, the spectacle becomes seeing how it happens... which makes the viewing experience event trashier that may even be the intent in the first place



I've never been sure if Bates is producing some obscure, never-before-seen-on-TV, accent, or total gibberish. I'm nearly at my final verdict though...


----------



## synrgy

Alberto7 said:


> Finally finished Luke Cage. Good stuff on its own right and very entertaining through and through, but I felt a bit disappointed coming from Daredevil and Jessica Jones. Normally I'd take the show at face value, but given its direct connection with the other two and the fact that it makes so many explicit references to them, it begs for a direct comparison. I'd recommend it to anyone as well, but I'd also add that they should lower their expectations a bit; DD and JJ were quite different.



Granted that this stuff is entirely subjective, and that you're totally entitled to your disappointment..

Though I readily agree that DD, JJ, and LC are each different from each other, I wouldn't say any are inherently _better_ than the others. I'd argue that all three have been equally well-written/casted/directed/acted/edited. What separates each (to me) isn't quality, but style/tone.

LC is in Harlem. In or out of canon, that's an entirely different history than Hell's Kitchen, so it makes total sense that LC would have a different feel even though DD and JJ feel a little more similar.

I don't know enough about the character to know what part of the city Iron Fist will be in, but I'm guessing it'll have a slightly different feel, too.


----------



## Demiurge

fps said:


> I've never been sure if Bates is producing some obscure, never-before-seen-on-TV, accent, or total gibberish. I'm nearly at my final verdict though...



This season, it sounds like an Amish person parodying an Irish brogue.


----------



## Alberto7

synrgy said:


> Granted that this stuff is entirely subjective, and that you're totally entitled to your disappointment..
> 
> Though I readily agree that DD, JJ, and LC are each different from each other, I wouldn't say any are inherently _better_ than the others. I'd argue that all three have been equally well-written/casted/directed/acted/edited. What separates each (to me) isn't quality, but style/tone.
> 
> LC is in Harlem. In or out of canon, that's an entirely different history than Hell's Kitchen, so it makes total sense that LC would have a different feel even though DD and JJ feel a little more similar.
> 
> I don't know enough about the character to know what part of the city Iron Fist will be in, but I'm guessing it'll have a slightly different feel, too.



Yeah, I read a few reviews after watching it and after writing this one, and I think my problem is that I'm just not well acquainted with New York's incredibly varied and localized cultures and their history, which includes Harlem, so I suppose I didn't entirely relate to it. They made Harlem feel almost like a character, and since I know next to nothing about its past, it just didn't vibe with me. It sure got me interested in the culture after that, but it changed the series to a tone that I never quite got into.

I still somehow feel that DD tops everything else in the franchise atm though. Something about the protagonist that I really like, and Wilson Fisk is one of the best villains I've ever seen. He's scary as all hell. The villains were one of my biggest disappointments about LC. Cottonmouth did not feel threatening at all. Diamondback was a lot better and felt much more menacing and intelligent, but he still felt quite cartoonish to me. (Mind you, I have never read the comics, so I don't know whether or not they're purposely trying to make these villains feel "cartoonish" now.)

The dialogue also felt really cheesy somewhat often, but that might have been just me nitpicking the whole thing after finding myself unhappy with the villains.

Don't get me wrong though, I thoroughly enjoyed the show. I thought it was great. I know I make it sound negative, but I'm really just drawing comparisons with Daredevil and partially with Jessica Jones, particularly the former. The show had awesome action, fantastic shots, a cool plot, and the music was beyond great. In fact, I didn't know Raphael Saadiq before I started the show, and now it's on my playlist.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Regarding the MCU TV series:

I'm only 4 episodes in Luke Cage, but yes I agree it's purposely different in style and tone to Daredevil and Jessica Jones. DD is dark action, JJ is noir suspense etc. In Luke Cage's case, it's harkening back to the character's Blaxspoitation origins and embracing them. The Harlem setting, the hip hop based soundtrack, there's a reason it feels like New Jack City than Batman. And there's actually something charming about that. It's very cultural and personal and even more of a neighborhood feel than DD and JJ, thus feeling like the most grounded of all the series, even with an ostensibly indestructible protagonist anyway. 

I still like Daredevil best of the series so far (namely due to my fascination with Catholic guilt), it's many flaws and all, but I love all the MCU stuff all the same. 

Iron Fist is one I'm definitely looking forward to. What Luke Cage is to Blaxploitation, Iron Fist is to Kung Fu movies of the 70s (Shaw Bros, Lo Wei era Jackie Chan etc). Then add all the extra mysticism lore into the mix and it'll be the most unique of the 4 solitary series in terms of tone.


----------



## wankerness

I've primarily seen really negative reviews about Luke Cage after the initial wave of "it's good [cause he's black]" articles (of which there were many). I guess it's really boring, Luke Cage himself is far less interesting than he was on JJ, and the villain is about as threatening as your average gangster? I dunno. I haven't watched a single one of those Marvel shows. I started Daredevil once and lost interest after less than one episode. I sorta want to see the Punisher cause everyone says he's great, but that's a whole season in!!


----------



## Ralyks

Finally watching season 2 of Better Call Saul. Don't know what took me so long, since I put the first season up there with some of the best of Breaking Bad. Definitely still enjoying BCS.


----------



## synrgy

Been watching _This Is Us_ - a new series in the vein of Parenthood-ish. Really enjoying it so far.

As a side, it's been a while since I've watched anything that required me to wait a week between episodes!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

wankerness said:


> I've primarily seen really negative reviews about Luke Cage after the initial wave of "it's good [cause he's black]" articles (of which there were many). I guess it's really boring, Luke Cage himself is far less interesting than he was on JJ, and the villain is about as threatening as your average gangster? I dunno. I haven't watched a single one of those Marvel shows. I started Daredevil once and lost interest after less than one episode. I sorta want to see the Punisher cause everyone says he's great, but that's a whole season in!!



First episode of DD Season 1 is slow but picks up as it goes on. Up to you to slug it through or not. 

The MCU TV series get a lot of praise but often overlook the flaws. Daredevil in particular. Charlie Cox is fine but is often stiff and doesn't seem to interact with chemistry with the rest of the cast who often overshadows him, and the fact that the whole middle episodes is Foggy and Karen trying the solve the mystery Matt Murdoch has already done, making the pace drag it's feet. And yeah, the full costume only shows up in the final episode... Jessica Jones in essence is the same arc but replace the angst driven violence with mature trauma/abuse based themes, yet keeps a lot of the slowdown of the middle episodes. It does fairly better as a series overall, thanks to a great main character. 

But then both show their winning hand when they their reveal their villains. Among the best in the MCU canon, Vincent D'Onofrio is amazing as Wilson Fisk, and David Tenant does a great job as Kilgrave, both overshadowing their movie villain counterparts and up there with Loki. Both series have great dialog, and while DD has some great filmed action sequences, JJ is more the thinker's viewing making the viewer feel the same pain and trauma as the character. 

Season 2 of Daredevil is also awesome, but also brings it's fair share of baggage. Everybody's praised Jon Berenthal's Punisher, and rightfully so. Not only is he the most note perfect (and straight up terrifying) rendition since Frank Grillo's character in The Purge Anarchy (which in itself is unintentionally hilarious), but he's given a human and believable dimension that resonates more than any of the previous Punisher films. Unfortunately he gets sidetracked by the show's weakest link: Electra. Yeah she's hot and all, but not only does her costume go in the same category as Age Of Ultron's Quicksilver level of bland, but the character herself but...


Spoiler



her entire arc is based on the whole destiny tired old trope that gives her no real substantial or sentient character.


And that sucks whenever the Punisher is shoved aside to give her screen time. I don't know much about Electra as a whole, but I'm thinking there's not much else to Frank Miller's character other than his hang ups. Lastly, Daredevil suffers from the Batman pandemic when he's not much else without more interesting antagonists to beat up. Yeah he's still got the Irish Catholic act of penance but he needs more than that to grow as a character. 

Having said that, DD Season 2 is still awesome. If not worth for The Punisher alone, while still exhausting, the action scenes are better this time around (in particular the Tom Yum Goon/Protector inspired scene), and it's cool to see the DD suit in full action if you can get through all the under lit scenery.


----------



## synrgy

^D'Onofrio's performance aside (because I completely agree it was the standout), I'd say DD has the better action sequences - which makes sense, given the nature of the characters/setting:

Stuff like this:


And this:


It's unflinchingly brutal in its delivery of fight sequences. And that's probably how it should be: The basic back story of DD is that he's a Ninja (as Hollywood imagines them).

Conversely, JJ is also quite brutal, but its brutality (and its strength) is predominately psychological/emotional. Some of the things that the characters do under Kilgrave's control are just gut-wrenching. 'Uncomfortably squirming' was my default position during most of the show. In a good way. Mostly. That said, its action - compared to DD - is bland. It's the usual 'protect the actor by cutting every nanosecond' stuff that we've been seeing in B-movies since the 80's. The actor winds up a punch/kick, then cut to another shot, where the stunt-double delivers a similar looking punch/kick, then cut to another shot, where we see the actor react:



And that's probably how it should be. The basic back story of JJ is that she's a regular schmuck who awoke from a post-accident coma with superpowers.

And then there's LC, which - like the comics on which it's based - is a superhero and blaxploitation pastiche. It's full of cultural references in and out of MCU, and it makes a few political statements, too. I think what I like most about it is that it's more relate-able than the other two, which take themselves very (almost _too_) seriously.

Most of LC's characters, even the 'good' ones, are - at best - looking for redemption after doing awful things in the past. And that's probably how it should be. Granted, the show's tweaking of the canon blurred the characters a bit (the show's portrayal of Pop and Cottonmouth's history together is basically identical to the comic's portrayal of Luke and Diamondback's history together), but the basic takeaway (IMO) has always been to inspire urban youth to do something positive by way of portraying characters who make the most of 'second chances' by giving back to their community; to demonstrate 'hey, none of us are perfect, but redemption is possible, even for _you_.'

TL;DR = I enjoy that each one really does stand on its own, and each feels completely different from the movies, despite each managing to maintain a feeling of connection to each other and the films. Marvel was obviously very careful about that, and I appreciate it. Similar to the movies, the TV shows have succeeded in making me care about these characters in ways the comics never could.


----------



## vansinn

I watch the current US presidential election - the complete theatrical media show.
Doesn't get better than this. HallelujaGoogleBubble!


----------



## wankerness

I watched episodes 2-7 of American Horror Story Roanoke Nightmare the last two days. It's actually pretty damn good. It's BY FAR the best season since 2 so far. Considering recent events and how many episodes are left, I have no doubt that it could get terrible or have another gigantic twist that could be ridiculous, but the first 7 episodes are VERY worth watching. Stick it out through 4 and 5 where it starts getting repetitive - 6 and 7 are fantastic. I am impressed.


----------



## Ralyks

Been watching Atlanta. Good show. I like me some Donald Glover.

Also, what the hell? No new South Park this week?!


----------



## synrgy

^They take a week off mid-season, every season. Just one of those things.

This season is on fire, though!!


----------



## Ralyks

synrgy said:


> ^They take a week off mid-season, every season. Just one of those things.



Ah. That I knew, just didn't realize we've gotten that far into the season. That, and yes, this season is indeed fire.


----------



## bostjan

AHS...

This season has done a great job at making fun of itself.

During the fake unsolved mysteries phase, I was ready to give up after each episode.

At this point, though, I might as well finish watching.

These shows have a good track record of coming up with an intriguing concept, then going too far and ruining it.

This season, honestly, boils down to a spin on a rehash of season one. I thought season one was far better, though.

The problem I have with AHS, in general, is that every season ends up too cluttered. I can excuse a little clutter, but it seems to always go beyond my threshold. What I mean is stuff like mixing ghosts and vampires with serial killers and zombies and space aliens and .... in nearly every season.


----------



## wankerness

I don't really get how it's a rehash of season one, other than there's a "murder house." There's very little stylistically similar. I think the first 7 episodes at least were far, far better than anything in any season other than 2. I'll see if it's started to implode yet when I get around to watching the 8th one.


----------



## bostjan

wankerness said:


> I don't really get how it's a rehash of season one, other than there's a "murder house." There's very little stylistically similar. I think the first 7 episodes at least were far, far better than anything in any season other than 2. I'll see if it's started to implode yet when I get around to watching the 8th one.



Here's the plot of season one:

A couple moves into a haunted house after the wife has a miscarriage. There are ghosts inhabiting the house from many eras in the past. Their neighbours are psychos. The daughter befriends a benevolent ghost. On Halloween, the ghosts can kill people, and all hell breaks loose, and many die.

Here's the plot of the current season (spoilers):

A couple moves into a haunted house _in the backwoods_ after the wife has a miscarriage. There are ghosts inhabiting the house from many eras in the past. Their neighbours are _redneck_ psychos. The daughter niece befriends a benevolent ghost. On _the night of the blood moon_ the ghosts can kill people, and all hell breaks loose, and many die _campy deaths_.


----------



## Alberto7

Started watching The Crown on Netflix. Such a good show so far. I've realized that I really love historical dramas, and this seems like a damn good one. Eye candy everywhere, the acting is fantastic, and the writing is great so far.

Also, I had never even heard of her before, but Vanessa Kirby as Princess Margaret...  most adorable thing.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Started watching House of Cards last week. Always heard it was good, but never got around to watching any of it.

I'm now halfway through season 2 already. Safe to say I'm hooked.


----------



## wankerness

bostjan said:


> Here's the plot of season one:
> 
> A couple moves into a haunted house after the wife has a miscarriage. There are ghosts inhabiting the house from many eras in the past. Their neighbours are psychos. The daughter befriends a benevolent ghost. On Halloween, the ghosts can kill people, and all hell breaks loose, and many die.
> 
> Here's the plot of the current season (spoilers):
> 
> A couple moves into a haunted house _in the backwoods_ after the wife has a miscarriage. There are ghosts inhabiting the house from many eras in the past. Their neighbours are _redneck_ psychos. The daughter niece befriends a benevolent ghost. On _the night of the blood moon_ the ghosts can kill people, and all hell breaks loose, and many die _campy deaths_.



This is true, but something with the tone made me not notice. I dunno. It doesn't feel like a rehash to me. I still haven't watched episode 8!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Wallander: Netflix
Blackstone: Netflix
Revolution: Netflix
Longmire: Netflix
Arrow: Netflix

Waiting on Punisher, Jessica Jones season 2, and Daredevil season 3.


----------



## jaxadam

Westworld


----------



## wankerness

Oh.


----------



## Ralyks

Pretty sure last night confirmed that the current season of South Park is my favorite thing on TV right now.


----------



## dhgrind

Westworld up to episode 6.

it started off a bit slow for my liking but its starting to already get ....ed up and weird. I think it'll be a good series.


----------



## PedroJoseBernardezSarria

Westworld, Z Nation...


----------



## wankerness

I haven't read anything about the plans, but I REALLY hope Westworld follows through with the whole plot and resolves in one or two seasons with a clearly planned arc. If its success causes them to just drag this mystery of the maze out for multiple seasons or drag out the robo revolution for multiple seasons I'm going to lose interest.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> Started watching The Crown on Netflix. Such a good show so far. I've realized that I really love historical dramas, and this seems like a damn good one. Eye candy everywhere, the acting is fantastic, and the writing is great so far.
> 
> Also, I had never even heard of her before, but Vanessa Kirby as Princess Margaret...  most adorable thing.



Just finished this, and my God did I absolutely love it! It was great. Disregarding any factual inaccuracies it might portray as truth, (after all, it IS a _British_ show about the _current_ British Crown... I really doubt any detail wasn't carefully looked over so as not to p1ss off real people with real power) everything else was fantastic, I found. I convinced my mom to start watching it, so now I'm gonna re-watch it with her.


----------



## vilk

I've been watching a TV show called Limitless, a spin off from the movie of the same name starring Bradly Cooper. Bradly Cooper is a character on the TV show but not a main one. 

Anyhow, it's about a slacker guy who takes drugs that make him super smart and he solves crimes. The character is like a little... over-the-top goofy and quirky (kinda like the show Psyche if you've ever seen it), but you get used to it pretty quick. It's a crime show, but it's definitely not serious, even when it's a brutal serial killer case.

The main reason I decided to write about it on here, though, is that the main character (and presumably the creator or producer or someone) is a metalhead. They play extreme metal on the show. In one episode Brian makes one of his security detail run errands and one of them is to pick up the Artificial Brain album Labyrinth Constellation, which I personally listen to all the time. He's got like a Goatwhore backpatch pinned up in his office and stuff. And he's a stoner. And he dresses like me. It's like the show is about me, if I were much more over-the-top quirky and worked for the FBI. There are also 'theme episodes' which I'm always a fan of in TV shows.

I recommend for fans of Psyche, Monk, Mentalist, these kinds of 'comedic crime dramas'


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Lucifer, mainly


----------



## wankerness

vilk said:


> I've been watching a TV show called Limitless, a spin off from the movie of the same name starring Bradly Cooper. Bradly Cooper is a character on the TV show but not a main one.
> 
> Anyhow, it's about a slacker guy who takes drugs that make him super smart and he solves crimes. The character is like a little... over-the-top goofy and quirky (kinda like the show Psyche if you've ever seen it), but you get used to it pretty quick. It's a crime show, but it's definitely not serious, even when it's a brutal serial killer case.
> 
> The main reason I decided to write about it on here, though, is that the main character (and presumably the creator or producer or someone) is a metalhead. They play extreme metal on the show. In one episode Brian makes one of his security detail run errands and one of them is to pick up the Artificial Brain album Labyrinth Constellation, which I personally listen to all the time. He's got like a Goatwhore backpatch pinned up in his office and stuff. And he's a stoner. And he dresses like me. It's like the show is about me, if I were much more over-the-top quirky and worked for the FBI. There are also 'theme episodes' which I'm always a fan of in TV shows.
> 
> I recommend for fans of Psyche, Monk, Mentalist, these kinds of 'comedic crime dramas'



The show sounds like yet another in the endless line of crime shows that I don't want to watch, but the weird detail of him being a metalhead is amusing since it sounds like they actually did some research (or had one on staff).


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Watched the first three episodes of The Crown last night on Netflix. Worth a watch people. it's very well done.


----------



## bostjan

Last episode of AHS:MRN was better. They tied a few things together. The very ending of it was absolutely idiotic (I honestly think that the ending of Dexter was better, and I hated how they ended Dexter), though. I really did not see that ending coming, and I think that just about any other ending would have made more sense.

I also just got caught up on Black Sails. They have done an extraordinary job with that one. The final battle scene was phenomenal. I love all of the backstabbing and plotting on both sides. It's really exciting to watch the stories unfold, as the characters are all pretty cunning. Plus, I really enjoyed _Treasure Island_ as a youth, so seeing the characters develop from regular people into what they end up becoming in the novel is interesting.

I've also been watching Ash vs the Evil Dead. It's pretty entertaining. I think they've also done okay in capturing the spirit of the films and keeping the story interesting. With the way things were left in the last episode, though, I'm a little concerned with the future of the show, but we will find out more from the next episode.


----------



## Demiurge

bostjan said:


> Last episode of AHS:MRN was better. They tied a few things together. The very ending of it was absolutely idiotic (I honestly think that the ending of Dexter was better, and I hated how they ended Dexter), though. I really did not see that ending coming, and I think that just about any other ending would have made more sense.



It had to go off of the rails eventually, but it seems like there was a small victory in terms of maintaining a decent amount of coherence. If this were an earlier season, the ending would have tried to incorporate Bigfoot, Slender Man, and the Alien Autopsy video. 

One problem with the ending is that the entire story had been told through other media- so there was this baked-in sense of unreliability, sensationalism, and (on the part of the producers and public) ghoulishness- and then that device is abandoned for the final scenes. The tone of the ending is also largely unearned, too, as


Spoiler



Lee is kind of a sh*tty person: bad parent, murderer, and essentially responsible for most of the other deaths, and yet she is given an almost-redemptive death. Buying the ending involves having a lot of sympathy for a character that had been made, up until the final minutes, largely unsympathetic.


----------



## bostjan

Spoiler



I had to say out loud during the last scene: Who is filming now? Every other scene had a real camera man, throughout the entire season, then it was totally no one else there in the last scene, yet there was all of this camera work. I suppose I was not supposed to notice?

The premise of the ending was absolutely stupid. Lee has to die to become a ghost in order to protect a ghost from another ghost who kills people who are not ghosts. It makes zero logical sense. The daughter was there because the ghost was her friend, not for protection. It's like the writers just said ".... it, Lee has to die, it doesn't have to make a damn bit of sense."



People rave about the show, which is fine, but anyone praising the show for it's attention to detail in writing, are maybe just easily distracted. This isn't the first time AHS has pulled something like this.

I still like the show for its originality and for all of the wonderful acting, but the writing, IMO, has always been awful with random strokes of greatness.

I'd love for them to do a series where they limit the scope to two things. I've always complained about the writer's affinity to try to fit in every possible supernatural, sci-fi, and horror element. I'm fine with ghosts and aliens, or serial killers and zombies, or vampires and time travelers, and, to be fair, this season was a lot more reeled in than, say, season two (which I enjoyed, but come on, it had a lot of flaws in writing and way too many elements added in:


Spoiler



ghosts, zombies, crazy people, aliens, demons, mad scientists, etc.


), but it was still a large pill to swallow in the end.


----------



## wankerness

Spoiler



The last bits aren't intended to be "found footage," so I don't get that criticism at all. The first and second chunks of the season both were explicitly supposed to be seasons of the fictional show, while the last bit wasn't.


The second bit you have in the spoiler is totally valid, though


----------



## bostjan

wankerness said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The last bits aren't intended to be "found footage," so I don't get that criticism at all. The first and second chunks of the season both were explicitly supposed to be seasons of the fictional show, while the last bit wasn't.
> 
> 
> The second bit you have in the spoiler is totally valid, though





Spoiler



But every moment of footage prior to that, even the interviews and so forth, had the found footage thing going on. Even the segment immediately before, note that the cameraman gets impaled with arrows and drops his camera.


 If 99.9% of the footage in the show is of that genre, then I would expect the last 0.1% to be the same. Obviously, it wasn't. I'm not saying it's dumb or illogical, (although other aspects of the show were), but I am saying that the sudden change in style threw me off, and I found it distracting. I would have felt the same way if the last scene was shot as a 1920's silent film, or suddenly the show became a Bollywood musical, you know what I mean?


----------



## Demiurge

bostjan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of the ending was absolutely stupid. Lee has to die to become a ghost in order to protect a ghost from another ghost who kills people who are not ghosts. It makes zero logical sense. The daughter was there because the ghost was her friend, not for protection. It's like the writers just said ".... it, Lee has to die, it doesn't have to make a damn bit of sense."



Yeah, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Though, AHS has a fairly-consistent metaphysics: (1) if you die in a certain place, you become a ghost instantly, (2) ghosts are the neediest f*cking beings in the universe.


Spoiler



Therefore, it must mean a lot in the AHS universe to be like, "Fine- I'll die so I can take care of your friggin' ghost friend if that means you won't hate me."


 After watching all these seasons, I've become so numb to sh*t not making sense that _this_ actual seems sensible. 

In other TV watching, I've started watching _The Fall_ on Netflix. Gillian Anderson plays a detective so good at her job it appears that she appears to give zero f*cks about it, and the dude from 50 Shades movie plays the world's sloppiest serial killer.


Spoiler



"Ooh, if I get fired from my job and try to bang the babysitter, I'll throw 'em off my trail!"


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Just watched both seasons of Narcos inside of a week or two. I want more! I was too young to remember much about Escobar, so it was pretty eye opening.


----------



## bostjan

Just binge-watched _Those Who Kill_. Do recommend. I've seen reviews where people hated it, because it was similar to _The Killing_. Maybe it's because I liked _The Killing_, but, to me, the content was refreshing. For example, one of my biggest pet peeves in a show is the cliche that the main character is somehow a genius at something, and spends an (episode/entire season) proving that to his or her boss, just to have everything reset the next episode, as if this character never proved himself or herself. Conversely, _Those Who Kill_ showed how people develop relationships more realistically (despite whatever downward spirals are occurring beneath the surface). There was also a very nice greater arc demonstrated in the story, despite the episodic stories within that greater arc. Also, another cliche that sometimes bothers me, particularly with detective shows, is this: "Why is the little town where the serial killer profiler suddenly the hotspot for more serial killers then ever existed throughout history?!" Seriously, when the show goes on for 23 episodes and the detectives catch a new serial killer every episode, none of the writers ever stop to think: "Gee, how many serial killers live in (Miami/Chicago/DC/wherever) at any given point in time? Hmm, well, must be an infinite well of them." 

_The Killing_, which I also greatly enjoyed, did sort of drag out, since there was one case in the entire first two seasons. It made it suspenseful, for sure, with each episode starting right where the last left off, but, in _Those Who Kill_, there are four cases, spread out over some amount of time, with one of them directly related to one of the others. I thought that was neat, and avoided the nonsense with which a lot of these shows have to deal.

Maybe not the best show I've ever seen, but it was certainly up there, on my list.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Luke Cage: Season 1
Hell On Wheels: Season 1


----------



## SD83

Has anyone seen The Grand Tour yet? So far, to me at least, it's been a massive dissappointment. As much as I like those three, it seems like they took everything from old Top Gear I didn't like and made a show out of it. Pointless driving around in cars 99% of the audience will never even sit in in their lives, without any of those old "challenges", nothing ever happens, nothing goes wrong, it's even more obviously scripted than the worst ever Top Gear episodes, the jokes are lame and repetative ... Clarkson, May and Hammond even agreed in an interview shortly before the first episode that the most fun they ever had on the old show was when they were driving around in horrible cars and nothing ever worked. And now... nothing of that. The interviews prior to the show were almost more entertaining than the acutal show. Apparently, they also didn't have any budget to actually invite other celebreties to the show. The latest show was probably the worst, half of it driving around in Italy for absolutly no reason at all other than "it looks great", and the running gag was, once again, Hammond pretending to be utterly stupid. The funniest, actually maybe the only really funny part in all three episodes so far was Clarkson trying to get into that Aston Martin, and even that screamed "look, the script calls for me to act stupid, so I'll just do it" at you. I start wondering if the new Top Gear was not, in fact, better than Grand Tour...


----------



## synrgy

Been checking out The Crown.

Really enjoying it. One nitpick on the editing front, though:

In the first episode, just after the childless Elizabeth and Philip get married ('spoiler'! ), we're presented with a title card reading "12 Months Later". We then get some brief cuts of 'home movie' footage that is presented without dates, and then a cut to Philip at a rowing contest of some sort, then a cut to him receiving some sort of promotion - which is presented by their two children who are both of walking/talking age.

It's clear that more than 12 months passed during that collection of shots, so I find it really odd that the only reference for time we get is "12 months later". I would have either not included that title card, or would have otherwise established a new date (as subtitle, probably) for the promotion shot, before the kids come onscreen. In other parts of the show, they use subtitle to establish location/date, so I don't see why they wouldn't have done it there. It was a jarring/head-scratching moment in an otherwise fantastic presentation.

I just feel that for 'the most expensive show ever made', they could have maybe spent a bit more on the editing.


----------



## bpprox22

Since Vikings is back on, that's my go to show. I sort of watch The Walking Dead but that isn't as exciting as it used to be. When my top shows aren't on... Trailer Park Boys all the way.


----------



## Extreme Rhinoceros

Started watching futurama again, and I'm also rewatching Rick and Morty for what is probably the fourth or fifth time.
The season 3 thirst is real.


----------



## vilk

You know the old saying _don't judge a book by the cover_...

Recently I've been watching _Once Upon a Time_. I picked it out to watch with my wife, because I do have to admit I've made her watch quite a lot of TV that I'm sure she was less than enthusiastic about, and it seemed like something she would like. Turns out I was right.

Not only that; I like it. So far, I actually like it a lot. 

Once Upon a Time, for those unfamiliar with it, is a fantasy drama about Brothers Grimm and Disney characters (but if you think about it, most Disney characters are just European folktales same as Brothers Grimm characters). You can tell it's appealing to a female market because all the guys are super handsome, stars that Irish guy from 50 Shades of Grey and The Fall to drive all the girls wild. But a handsome male cast is no skin off my back, and Little Red Ridinghood is fine as hell. Show is by the same guys who made Lost. 

Anyhow, the writing is good, it isn't "cutesy" as I thought it might be. It actually reminds me in a lot of ways of Supernatural with some episodes focused around the hunting and killing of the monster of the week. The show is more adult than I expected, deals with somewhat heavy issues like adoption, marital infidelity... if I had a daughter who loved Disney princesses I would probably tell her not to watch the show. The main female role is a bail bondsman lol. 


So yeah, if you're ever in search of a chick-flick television program, this one is totally tolerable. Really I'm actually excited to go home and watch it.


----------



## vilk

vilk said:


> You know the old saying _don't judge a book by the cover_...
> 
> Recently I've been watching _Once Upon a Time_. I picked it out to watch with my wife, because I do have to admit I've made her watch quite a lot of TV that I'm sure she was less than enthusiastic about, and it seemed like something she would like. Turns out I was right.
> 
> Not only that; I like it. So far, I actually like it a lot.
> 
> Once Upon a Time, for those unfamiliar with it, is a fantasy drama about Brothers Grimm and Disney characters (but if you think about it, most Disney characters are just European folktales same as Brothers Grimm characters). You can tell it's appealing to a female market because all the guys are super handsome, stars that Irish guy from 50 Shades of Grey and The Fall to drive all the girls wild. But a handsome male cast is no skin off my back, and Little Red Ridinghood is fine as hell. Show is by the same guys who made Lost.
> 
> Anyhow, the writing is good, it isn't "cutesy" as I thought it might be. It actually reminds me in a lot of ways of Supernatural with some episodes focused around the hunting and killing of the monster of the week. The show is more adult than I expected, deals with somewhat heavy issues like adoption, marital infidelity... if I had a daughter who loved Disney princesses I would probably tell her not to watch the show. The main female role is a bail bondsman lol.
> 
> 
> So yeah, if you're ever in search of a chick-flick television program, this one is totally tolerable. Really I'm actually excited to go home and watch it.



I take all this .... back this show sucks. Does the edit button disappear sometimes?


----------



## Ibanezsam4

vilk said:


> I take all this .... back this show sucks. Does the edit button disappear sometimes?


----------



## flint757

vilk said:


> I take all this .... back this show sucks. Does the edit button disappear sometimes?





How far did you get before it let you down? Each new season gets progressively worse IMO. Especially the ridiculous amount of rehashing that they do. I still watch it with the fam when it comes on though. It's tolerable.


----------



## Alberto7

That was beautiful.  And yeah, the edit button disappears after I think either 24 or 48 hours of the message being posted.


----------



## bostjan

I hate it when a show starts out great and then falls apart. Too many go this route. I think maybe the top writer figures out season one, then lets the individual writers handle all of the concepts for season two, and things get ridiculous.

So Z Nation just ended a season with a huge cliffhanger. I had been under the impression that it was not getting renewed for another season, so I was a little frustrated with how they handled that. It reminded me of a show called _No Ordinary Family_, which I found fairly entertaining and friendly enough for the kids to watch - but the show ended it's final episode ever with a huge cliffhanger. I guess it was a gambit to try to get people to renew the show, but it only functioned to piss people off.

I guess _The Sopranos_ ended on a sort of ambiguous note, but I thought it was done tastefully.

My wife is on a binge, watching _Murdoch Mysteries_ pretty much nonstop in the evening. I have not been watching it purposely, but I've been sucked into a few episodes. I think they've done a decent job making fun of the events of the turn of the 19th-20th centuries. Some historical stuff is blatantly inaccurate, but other stuff is kind of impressive with how much depth the writers researched.

I think everything else I had been watching is on break now. I used to not watch TV, but getting married to someone who watches TV a lot, I've developed a habit now.


----------



## Rosal76

bostjan said:


> So Z Nation just ended a season with a huge cliffhanger.





I saw what you did there. Nice.

Jokes aside, I'm a fan of the show, too. I thought it was the end of the show, like permanently because what happened but Syfy said the show returns in 2017. It felt like a Martin Scorsese, The Departed, moment there for a while. I think Lucy will become a main leading character in the next season.


----------



## vilk

flint757 said:


> How far did you get before it let you down? Each new season gets progressively worse IMO. Especially the ridiculous amount of rehashing that they do. I still watch it with the fam when it comes on though. It's tolerable.



Season 3. It's like, Snow White's character only has one thing she can do: be super emotional and dramatic. So there are these scenes where the reasons for which she has a dramatic emotional breakdown are totally irrelevant to anything happening, it's just some sort of fabricated minute point so that she can get some airtime. , I went and 'took back' my original comment after this scene where Snow has this little meltdown to Charming because 'she can't understand how bad Emma must feel having lost Neal, never having had that experience herself'. Like, what?  


Yeah, I guess I shouldn't trash the whole show just because it gets dumb later on in the series. There are plenty of shows like that. Like Heros, or AHS


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Final Episode of Regular Show airs Jan 16th 2017...


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> Heros



Most downhill show ever.


----------



## wankerness

bostjan said:


> Most downhill show ever.



I think I made it halfway through the second season before going "I just realized that I hate this show." Reading about what happened after that made me REALLY glad I'd made that decision. It was starting to seem like it was self-aggrandizement written by the guy who played Mohinder (or whatever his name was), and from what I read, he then became a super hulk or something, which lent even more credibility to that theory. 

For that matter, I think I started hating it in the first season. They had that one really, really great episode that focused on the father of the wolverine-powered babe, and then (what I think was) the next episode, the one that took place in the future, was one of the worst episodes I've ever seen of anything, and I just never really enjoyed it after that point.


----------



## Ralyks

vilk said:


> I take all this .... back this show sucks. Does the edit button disappear sometimes?



 This made my day.

So I'm starting a show from the very beginning (even though, yes, I have seen just about every episode) all the way through the current season that I feel nobody really does. 

That show? South Park

And boy, is it rough in the beginning. Requires a bit of inebriation to recapture the feeling of laughter from the late 90's. Still on Season 1 and just watched Pink Eye.


----------



## synrgy

Ralyks said:


> And boy, is it rough in the beginning. Requires a bit of inebriation to recapture the feeling of laughter from the late 90's. Still on Season 1 and just watched Pink Eye.



Are you watching on Hulu? They re-rendered the entire pre-HD catalog to be HD. Like, actually went back and re-exported every single frame from the original files, instead of just lazily cropping the original exports like just about everybody else does.

All the voices/soundtracks remain the same. It's not like they're different episodes, but I think it helps make them a little more watchable than the original 4:3 ratio, somehow.

But, yeah, I mean, the show has never been really big on replay value, for me. It's more about how they just generally have their finger on the pulse of what's going on at any given time. That said, I do still have a major soft spot for any of the episodes featuring the kids just being kids ("Fun With Weapons", "Bebe's Boobs Destroy Society", "The Return Of The Lord Of The Rings To The Two Towers", etc). I also like when they do tribute-ey bits, like the nods to Charlie Brown and/or Looney Tunes in the episode "Crippled Summer".

I'm not sure I've ever laughed as hard as I did the very first time I saw this scene:


----------



## Ralyks

Yes, I'm watching South Park on Hulu. I noticed it looked nice and purrrty. I'm on season 4 now.. honestly, after the first season, it becomes more tolerable, and I still enjoy the quick hitting humor the show had before it started morphing into the social commentary we know and (may or may not) love today.
I also had to remember, wait, this show came out in the 90s? And also, I almost forgot about the killing Kenny gag 

So the lady has been watching it with me, but to give her a break, I randomly threw on The OA. We are, as I am typing this, currently watching the last two episodes after somehow binge watching the entire thing in one go today. Quite an interesting show.


----------



## flint757

wankerness said:


> I haven't read anything about the plans, but I REALLY hope Westworld follows through with the whole plot and resolves in one or two seasons with a clearly planned arc. If its success causes them to just drag this mystery of the maze out for multiple seasons or drag out the robo revolution for multiple seasons I'm going to lose interest.



I just finished the first season and am thoroughly satisfied with how everything panned out [Westworld]. 



Spoiler



The maze thing resolved itself entirely by the end of the 1st season and it seems to be presenting like a prequel almost for a robot revolution as they all start developing consciousness. Although it wasn't entirely clear to me if this was what was happening. As best I can tell the only one at this point to really develop a consciousness is Delores. Mauve technically hasn't as she's merely following programming that's meant to appear like consciousness, same with the hosts killing everyone at the ceremony.





Spoiler



The plot twists totally took me by surprise. My first instinct was to assume Ford was the bad guy, that young William and the journey with Delores is happening as we watch it, that Arnold is pulling the strings, and that Bernard is human. I didn't see any of those twists coming other than the grand finale shoot out. I think older William is going to feel a bit foolish, if he survived, which I think he did, for wanting an even playing field for added realism. He got taken out almost instantly.



I love shows that have twists, especially when they don't lie to you to pull it off. If you go back and watch it again all of the evidence and clues are clearly there to see. It is a well put together show. I just hope they don't ruin it next season.


----------



## mongey

bostjan said:


> Most downhill show ever.



agreed. My wife and i are re watching the first season at the moment. such a shame what they did to it cause the first season is great


----------



## Ralyks

Currently on season 8 of my South Park marathon. Man, I love this show so much.

Also checked out Sneaky Pete, as I'm a big fan of both Bryan Cranston and Giovanni Ribisi. Pretty cool show so far.


----------



## Murdstone

3% on Netflix. Really cool show.


----------



## big_aug

Ralyks said:


> Currently on season 8 of my South Park marathon. Man, I love this show so much.
> 
> Also checked out Sneaky Pete, as I'm a big fan of both Bryan Cranston and Giovanni Ribisi. Pretty cool show so far.



Just finished Sneaky Pete. I loved it. Had that Oceans Eleven style in a series thing going on.


----------



## wankerness

When I saw the name Bryan Cranston and the title Sneaky Pete, I had a flash of hope that it was a spinoff series based on that Pete guy that was friends with Jesse and Badger. Alas. (also, I guess that was SKINNY pete)


----------



## bostjan

_Black Sails_ is back. I thought it seemed like it might be a pretty short final series for a moment.  Prequels be damned! You already know which characters survive to make it into the next installment, but, every once in a while, a prequel series of a show kills off someone they should not have (I'm looking at you, _Hannibal_!).

Anyway, I've been enjoying the programme, and I do think they have done a pretty good job getting better as time goes on, although there was quite a bit more T&A in the beginning.


----------



## mongey

just binged first season of the newsroom the the wife , and also watched 1st episode of s2 

at the time the idea of this show didn't really grab me and we skipped it , but I was a fool. really enjoyed 1st season 

hoping s2 lives up to the 1st


----------



## Keel

South park is my favorite show ever. period. Seasons 7-17 are pure gold. But I've recently been watching the Simpsons. Im on season 14 now, and it hasn't stopped being great. People say the later seasons of the simpsons are bad, but I'm not seeing it?


----------



## MFB

mongey said:


> just binged first season of the newsroom the the wife , and also watched 1st episode of s2
> 
> at the time the idea of this show didn't really grab me and we skipped it , but I was a fool. really enjoyed 1st season
> 
> hoping s2 lives up to the 1st



The Newsroom is so. fvcking. good. It made me furious that real news can't be that good.


----------



## big_aug

Stranger Things. Wow. Probably the most enjoyable thing I've watched in years. I haven't been so engrossed in something and so invested from only one season for any show I've ever watched.

I didnt really know anything about it at all and had no expectations. I kept seeing Nerdist post about it on Facebook so I got a Netflix trial and watched it over the last couple days.

Thank ....ing god there is season two coming. I'm so damn disappointed there aren't more episodes in season one. This is my most anticipated upcoming season by far.

Forget The Walking Dead. Forget Game of Thrones. Stranger Things is mental.


----------



## mongey

also just rewatched the 1st season of sons of anarchy

man, the 1st season is good. such a shame he completely lost the plot with it by season 3


----------



## mongey

just watched both seasons of top boy on Netflix .I dug it. shame they stopped making it 


its kind of like English the wire , without the police story lines


----------



## Ibanezsam4

MFB said:


> The Newsroom is so. fvcking. good. It made me furious that real news can't be that good.



that's Sorkin's TV shtick though. he idealizes something and appeals to romantics (West Wing especially). i hated the show since i worked in TV newsrooms and am the opposite of a romantic. it's nothing like the actual business. i would love the Wire guys to make a newsroom show (basically expand on season 4 of the wire).


----------



## bostjan

I must not be alone in thinking that _Black Sails_ has gotten pretty darn good. I am loving the character development aspects of Silver and Flint. I wonder if there will be a spinoff after it's over. I'd be squeamish about a Treasure Island TV show, even if it's well written and the actors are very good, not to mention that _Black Sails_ is what, twenty or thirty years prior? Still, though, that leaves years of in-between.

After catching _Bates Motel_, I'm not sure what I need to expect out of this year's series. Norman is pretty much exactly where he needs to be for the plot of _Psycho_, and the stuff with his brother and Romero seems like it's in a pretty good place to just leave it. There are pretty much no loose ends demanding a story to be told, unless this series just takes us straight into the plot of _Psycho_. I just hope they don't make the same mistakes _Hannibal_ made.

My wife is really into _Grimm_. I find it enjoyable, but the story arcs fall into a lot of ruts that long running shows fall into, and some of the special effects look good, but other effects look downright campy, to the point where I've had a couple of laughs before at the show's expense. But it's a nice way to spend a few minutes enjoying something that doesn't require any brainpower to digest.

I think that's where shows like _Breaking Bad_ really excelled: there are dynamic arcs. _BB_ had an arc each episode (or two), each season (or two), and an overall arc for the entire show, and nothing ever contradicted those arcs in the plot line. _Black Sails_ seems to be hitting that same nerve with me; I'm getting a feeling that the character's are really showing a lot of dimension from how they are forming the plot, but the plot is also having profound effects on the characters. On the other hand, not to crap all over a show I like, but _Grimm_ seems to have character arcs that go nowhere. Nick, the main character, goes through so much, learns a whole lot of skills defeating monsters, yadda yadda, but then, there are situations in the plot where he doesn't really make evident any gained wisdom from all of that. Now we are dealing with one kind of conflicted character (Captain Renard) whose loyalties seem to make no sense, and, although viewers have been patient in getting an explanation, it might just be the case that the show needed a bigger badder villain, so they just king of fit a really cool anti-villain character into that role, disregarding the opportunities to further develop character dimension with him, which is essentially what they did with Juliette a couple years ago.


----------



## mongey

Ibanezsam4 said:


> that's Sorkin's TV shtick though. he idealizes something and appeals to romantics (West Wing especially). i hated the show since i worked in TV newsrooms and am the opposite of a romantic. it's nothing like the actual business. i would love the Wire guys to make a newsroom show (basically expand on season 4 of the wire).



He is overly sachrine no doubt. Maybe I'm getting old but in the age of all the dark shows we watch , which I enjoy also., I enjoy the underlying romantic positivity of newsroom. Even if it's heavy handed at times.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just a heads-up for anyone interested...

Samurai Jack Season 5 ( final season) airs Sat. March 11th @ 11pm CST on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just a heads-up for anyone interested...
> 
> Samurai Jack Season 5 ( final season) airs Sat. March 11th @ 11pm CST on Cartoon Network.



I'll just wait for it to be on Hulu so I can binge it.


----------



## mongey

adding to my English shows on netflix thing at the moment watch the 1st 2 episodes of Run . good show . looking forward the the 2nd 2 to see how they tie it all together


----------



## wankerness

Ibanezsam4 said:


> that's Sorkin's TV shtick though. he idealizes something and appeals to romantics (West Wing especially). i hated the show since i worked in TV newsrooms and am the opposite of a romantic. it's nothing like the actual business. i would love the Wire guys to make a newsroom show (basically expand on season 4 of the wire).



Season 5 of the Wire was the newsroom one, and even at that point it was kinda just about the downsizing/death of real newspapers. Nowadays there's so little real reporting left in this country that I dunno what there is to have a show about! One guy at a desk rewording AP articles, maybe.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

The Fall on Netflix.


----------



## extendedsolo

My wife and I are currently in the middle of Six Feet Under and it's quickly becoming my favorite HBO series. I think we've plowed through almost all of the big ones at this point, but right now it's awesome. I"m a little worried it'll overstay it's welcome and become convoluted, but I'm enjoying it. 

Also the new season (5) of The Americans just started, which has gotten even better the last two seasons.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

My girlfriend got me into "The Sound of your Heart." It's a Korean comedy.


----------



## wankerness

extendedsolo said:


> My wife and I are currently in the middle of Six Feet Under and it's quickly becoming my favorite HBO series. I think we've plowed through almost all of the big ones at this point, but right now it's awesome. I"m a little worried it'll overstay it's welcome and become convoluted, but I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Also the new season (5) of The Americans just started, which has gotten even better the last two seasons.



I got about to the middle of Six Feet Under before I turned on it. Most of the characters become truly unbearable. It ends up being mostly about people being awful to each other. The Nate/Lily Collins subplot, basically everything that Claire does, and even a bunch with Ruth is just painful. I really hated nearly all of the characters for entire seasons. I think the only ones I still liked by season 4 were Brenda and David.

The last couple episodes more than made it worth it, but it was REALLY rough going for a while.


----------



## mongey

Up to the last few episodes of bojack horseman. It's really grown on me. First season felt like a bit of a hard slog but season 2 and 3 have been great.


----------



## mongey

finished off Bo Jack horseman last night

man the 3 rd season of this show really surprised me . some really deep and dark themes ad some really clever episode ideas, like the blacking out one or the underwater one 

impressed me


----------



## vilk

My wife and I started Penny Dreadful last night. I was apprehensive to watch a show starring Josh Harnett and set in London, but I was pleasantly surprised when his character is an American!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

vilk said:


> My wife and I started Penny Dreadful last night. I was apprehensive to watch a show starring Josh Harnett and set in London, but I was pleasantly surprised when his character is an American!



I was kinda iffy on watching that show and it set on my cue forever, but finally decided to watch it and got sucked in. Pretty cool show, good cast.


----------



## Alberto7

Started watching Riverdale on Netflix, the one based on the Archie comics. It sucks so hard, but I can't stop watching it.


----------



## USMarine75

Watching Billions... about to finish season one. So very good. 

Also re-watching Torchwood: Miracle Day, because Netflix is removing it on 3/27. Not as good as I remember it. Mekhi Phifer's (sp?) acting is so over the top and the plot gets screwy at times, but the cinematography is a 10/10, and it's one last time (?) to see Captain Jack and Gwen Cooper.


----------



## stuglue

Hawaii Five O - got into this one when we were on holiday and there was only 3 English channels, one of which seemed to show wall to wall tattoo inking shows. Yeah Hawaii is cheesy but its entertaining stuff, so much so that we got the boxset when we returned from holiday. You got to laugh at the Woo Fat character, a man that cannot be destroyed with conventional weapons.

Finished Narcos a couple of weeks ago, awesome shows binged it over a weekend, i was only a kid when Escobar was gaining notoriety as a brutal coke cartel leader.
Stranger Things, gave this a go after a recommendation from a work colleague, really enjoyed it. Reminded me of the Goonies.

Watched Iron Fist last weekend, not a fan of superhero stuff but this i liked.

Gave Into The Badlands a watch the other day but i found it too boring.

Still got a few boxsets to watch, namely The Water Margin and Monkey


----------



## vilk

I'm into season 2 of Penny Dreadful. Still enjoying it, but...

They give the character of Vanessa Ives (Eva Green) too much screen time. I do like the actress, and the character, and that scene where she was getting railed hard by an invisible demon was totally hot, but they have devoted so far at least 4 entire 50 minute episodes solely to this one character. (And there's only 8 episodes in a season) I mean, let's say you're really into the Frankenstein storyline, or the Josh Hartnett storyline--well, have fun not seeing even a minute of those stories happen for 3 consecutive episodes. These Vanessa Ives episodes are good, and I did enjoy them, but I prefer to get a little bit of everyone's story in every episode.


----------



## wankerness

Wow, hearing that it focuses mainly on Eva Green and ignores Josh Hartnett is all the review I need to watch it. Thanks!


----------



## Ralyks

Last episode of Season 19 of South Park. My marathon is almost over. I'll be sad when it is....


----------



## bostjan

So nobody is watching _Black Sails_?! Next episode will be the last one. I'm pretty stoked to see how everything unfolds. I thought they have done a great job with the characters in the last few episodes. I think the finale is going to have some carnage worthy of a _Game of Thrones_ finale, if my hunch is correct.


----------



## mongey

bostjan said:


> So nobody is watching _Black Sails_?! Next episode will be the last one. I'm pretty stoked to see how everything unfolds. I thought they have done a great job with the characters in the last few episodes. I think the finale is going to have some carnage worthy of a _Game of Thrones_ finale, if my hunch is correct.



I tired , only got a few episodes into it ,then got distract by other things 

maybe I should give it another go 


watch the Nina Simone doco on netflix yesterday on my commute . was good. didn't know that much about her


----------



## JSanta

bostjan said:


> So nobody is watching _Black Sails_?! Next episode will be the last one. I'm pretty stoked to see how everything unfolds. I thought they have done a great job with the characters in the last few episodes. I think the finale is going to have some carnage worthy of a _Game of Thrones_ finale, if my hunch is correct.



When we moved to NY I got rid of all of the Showtimes and HBOs we had. Loved Black Sails.


----------



## bostjan

JSanta said:


> When we moved to NY I got rid of all of the Showtimes and HBOs we had. Loved Black Sails.



Comparing the current season with the first season or two, it's essentially a completely different show. Most of the characters are different, there's way more carnage, and a lot less T&A. I have extremely high expectations for the next episode, though, so I might be back here in a few days eating my words.


----------



## synrgy

Slagged through Iron Fist. Meh.

It's not even the big/obvious stuff that bothered me; it was more the lack of attention to detail. "You've been without food _and water_" (said to a character who has been locked in a room with a clearly-visible pedestal sink/faucet).

I'm not saying it's bad.. I guess I just don't feel like it was very good. Definitely not up to par with DD or JJ, and surprisingly not even on par with LC.

My wife and I also got addicted to This Is Us. It's nicely filled the gap left behind by Parenthood, and is an all-around better show, to boot. Tons of heart, and great characters. Really well written, and is frequently a tear-jerker.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I realized how little I cared about Iron Fist while I read some spoilers and remained completely unsurprised by what was happening. Kevin Smith did a mid-season type review on Fatman on Batman, and his co-host Marc said by episode 11 he still had no clue what the overarching theme and point was (ie, DD had Matt's guilt about serving justice while being a vigilante, JJ about PTSD, etc...)

So that says a lot for a first season with only 12 episodes


----------



## flint757

My assumption was that the theme was him being able to move on from his past and to get past his anger issues. From like the first episode he had a hard time controlling his anger and the time spent with the monks trained him to bury his feelings rather than deal with them.


----------



## MFB

flint757 said:


> My assumption was that the theme was him being able to move on from his past and to get past his anger issues. From like the first episode he had a hard time controlling his anger and the time spent with the monks trained him to bury his feelings rather than deal with them.



If it was, then he wasn't doing it well to the point that I was at, because he was still impulsive while fighting the Hand; and had to break his vow as I.F. to destroy them at all cost because it would've meant a civilian casualty, so unless they ramp up the speed at which he controls himself - I don't know if that's the case either.


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> If it was, then he wasn't doing it well to the point that I was at, because he was still impulsive while fighting the Hand; and had to break his vow as I.F. to destroy them at all cost because it would've meant a civilian casualty, so unless they ramp up the speed at which he controls himself - I don't know if that's the case either.



Well, if it isn't that then I agree that I can't determine what the 'theme' would have been. In the last couple of episodes his emotions do cloud him to the point that his powers don't work though, which he has to overcome. He also has to make a decision on how much force he uses at one point and has the typical pitfalls you'd expect on that journey. I agree it isn't nearly as apparent as Daredevil and Jessica Jones though.

As a comic in general, I find the whole concept of a rich kid with parents who work at a nefarious institution who disappears and returns to change the company for good to be a bit of a tired hero construct anyhow.

Meh, is a solid opinion of the show thus far. It's not horrible or boring, but it didn't knock my socks off either. 

I found Ward's character arc to be more interesting, but also probably the most sporadically executed as well. He's probably the only character with any development at all, but the execution was jarring at times.


----------



## synrgy

I'd agree about Ward. Was probably the most interesting character and the most consistent performance of the bunch.

I was really into Faramir's performance, too, despite finding the character largely unbelievable. In other words, I think the actor did a pretty solid job making lemonade out of dung. 

But, yeah, by and large, I just felt that the majority of the thing was unremarkable. For whatever their faults may have been, DD, JJ, and even LC, all do well to establish their own characters/arcs/stories/worlds, but IF more or less feels like an unnecessary 12-episode prologue to The Defenders. Not to mention, for an 'action' series about 'kung fu', the fight choreography is remarkably terrible.

I'm really interested to see how Marvel reacts to this, since it's pretty much the first thing they've done that's been almost universally disliked. Will they downplay the character in The Defenders? Will they consider these reactions when adapting any future titles? I mean, the lesson here seems to be that being true to the original comic(s) isn't necessarily synonymous with telling a good story..


----------



## MFB

synrgy said:


> I'd agree about Ward. Was probably the most interesting character and the most consistent performance of the bunch.
> 
> I was really into Faramir's performance, too, despite finding the character largely unbelievable. In other words, I think the actor did a pretty solid job making lemonade out of dung.
> 
> But, yeah, by and large, I just felt that the majority of the thing was unremarkable. For whatever their faults may have been, DD, JJ, and even LC, all do well to establish their own characters/arcs/stories/worlds, but IF more or less feels like an unnecessary 12-episode prologue to The Defenders. Not to mention, for an 'action' series about 'kung fu', the fight choreography is remarkably terrible.
> 
> I'm really interested to see how Marvel reacts to this, since it's pretty much the first thing they've done that's been almost universally disliked. Will they downplay the character in The Defenders? Will they consider these reactions when adapting any future titles? I mean, the lesson here seems to be that being true to the original comic(s) isn't necessarily synonymous with telling a good story..



I kind of hope Marvel realized the ability to not put a stunt double in to a show about kung fu really hurt them, and thus the Defenders talk him into wearing some sort of outfit like DD; problem solved.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

synrgy said:


> I'd agree about Ward. Was probably the most interesting character and the most consistent performance of the bunch.
> 
> I was really into Faramir's performance, too, despite finding the character largely unbelievable. In other words, I think the actor did a pretty solid job making lemonade out of dung.
> 
> But, yeah, by and large, I just felt that the majority of the thing was unremarkable. For whatever their faults may have been, DD, JJ, and even LC, all do well to establish their own characters/arcs/stories/worlds, but IF more or less feels like an unnecessary 12-episode prologue to The Defenders. Not to mention, for an 'action' series about 'kung fu', the fight choreography is remarkably terrible.
> 
> I'm really interested to see how Marvel reacts to this, since it's pretty much the first thing they've done that's been almost universally disliked. Will they downplay the character in The Defenders? Will they consider these reactions when adapting any future titles? I mean, the lesson here seems to be that being true to the original comic(s) isn't necessarily synonymous with telling a good story..



Ehh the fight scenes in the first 2 episodes were horrendously slow imo. But after those 2 episodes I'd say they're far better with the speed of the choreography being on par with Daredevil scenes, nothing to rival films like The Raid/Raid 2 or Man From Nowhere (for more recent examples), but still far better than the garbage I've seen on shows like NCIS or Hawaii Five O. It's a very strangely paced season and I'm only on episode 10 but it has been a serious slog to get to there. Luke Cage felt like this too, the pacing was just weird to me, whereas with Daredevil and Jessica Jones I binge watched all the episodes and found those shows far more compelling.


----------



## Humbuck

One Punch Man!!


----------



## mongey

got around to watching final episode of news room

damn what a let down ending for the show . worst episode of all by far


----------



## flint757

I'm watching 13 Reasons Why on Netflix. It's a solid series about some rather deep issues teenagers' face. The characters seem to have fairly complicated backstories and character arcs. It feels very genuine, even though it's loaded with a lot of 'worst case scenario' type problems that I doubt ever happen all in one place. It's a well done, entertaining, public awareness piece about bullying, suicide, rape, etc. and what leads/follows those events.

Recommended for people who like dramas and thrillers; not recommended for individuals that call people snowflakes, or make fun of 'liberal' social issues, since they are at the heart of what this show is about. The serious take on the subject matter reminds me a bit of The Fosters for reference, although considerably less lighthearted.


----------



## Ralyks

Finally made it to season 20 in my South Park marathon. I'm going to be sad when its over. Watching the entire series gave me a whole new appreciation for the show, and my fiancee became a fan in the process! Win!

In the meantime, Better Call Saul season 2 and Lucha Underground seasons 1 and 2 were added to Netflix, and Archer returns... tomorrow?


----------



## bostjan

The Black Sails finale was good.



flint757 said:


> I'm watching 13 Reasons Why on Netflix. It's a solid series about some rather deep issues teenagers' face. The characters seem to have fairly complicated backstories and character arcs. It feels very genuine, even though it's loaded with a lot of 'worst case scenario' type problems that I doubt ever happen all in one place. It's a well done, entertaining, public awareness piece about bullying, suicide, rape, etc. and what leads/follows those events.
> 
> Recommended for people who like dramas and thrillers; not recommended for individuals that call people snowflakes, or make fun of 'liberal' social issues, since they are at the heart of what this show is about. The serious take on the subject matter reminds me a bit of The Fosters for reference, although considerably less lighthearted.



My wife's favourite book.


----------



## USMarine75

Season 2 of Billions. Sgt Brody is even better in this than he was in Homeland.


----------



## bostjan

Anyone keeping up with _Better Call Saul_? It seems that Monday's episode was rather decisive.


----------



## Beefmuffin

bostjan said:


> Anyone keeping up with _Better Call Saul_? It seems that Monday's episode was rather decisive.



I love BCS! The later start this year was killing me (april vs feb). I enjoyed Monday's episode and I'm really curious to see how all this plays out. Commercials were showing that ol Gus Gus will be a part of this season too.


----------



## bostjan

I actually loved the episode. People are going crazy about the lack of dialogue in scenes where Mike Ehrmantraut is doing stuff by himself, or, more like disapproving about how long those scenes go. I thought it was perfect for the storytelling in the situation. The scenes with Jimmy tend to have so much dialogue in them anyway, it makes a nice balance.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I loved Monday's episode, and my favorite parts were the long drawn out scenes with Mike - brilliant stuff.


----------



## Beefmuffin

Adam Of Angels said:


> I loved Monday's episode, and my favorite parts were the long drawn out scenes with Mike - brilliant stuff.



I too am a huge fan of Mike's scenes. I loved his character in Breaking Bad and was ecstatic to find out we would be getting all his back story through BCS. To be honest, I'm actually really impressed with how they did this show and I would say it's easily on the same tier as Breaking Bad, which I was not expecting when I first heard there was a spin off series about Saul haha.


----------



## synrgy

Nearly 20 years late on this one, but I just binged through Freaks and Geeks. What a great show! 

Meanwhile, I read yesterday that David Milch has delivered a script to HBO for a 2 hour Deadwood movie. I'm really hoping they're able to make it happen.


----------



## bostjan

synrgy said:


> Nearly 20 years late on this one, but I just binged through Freaks and Geeks. What a great show!
> 
> Meanwhile, I read yesterday that David Milch has delivered a script to HBO for a 2 hour Deadwood movie. I'm really hoping they're able to make it happen.



Has it been that long? Crap, I'm old!



Beefmuffin said:


> I too am a huge fan of Mike's scenes. I loved his character in Breaking Bad and was ecstatic to find out we would be getting all his back story through BCS. To be honest, I'm actually really impressed with how they did this show and I would say it's easily on the same tier as Breaking Bad, which I was not expecting when I first heard there was a spin off series about Saul haha.



The show is now doing a pretty good job keeping me in suspense.  I'm sure that I'll be totally fired up by the end of this season, and then I'll feel swindled about whatever cliffhangers are left unresolved.

----------------

Bates Motel is wrapping up. I can't say I'm impressed with their faithfulness to the original story, but the acting is pretty interesting. The guy from Batman who plays the sheriff is really good. I'm probably out in left field with this, but he's the only one I'm really routing for.


----------



## Ralyks

bostjan said:


> Anyone keeping up with _Better Call Saul_? It seems that Monday's episode was rather decisive.



Still finished season 2 (considering Breaking Bad is my favorite show and BCS is pretty much just as great, I'm definitely slacking). But I'll take anything Mike-focused.

I just realized I had 8 episodes left in my South Park marathon I started months ago and really need to finish...


----------



## bostjan

Bates Motel is wrapped up... It was entertaining, and the finale was decent, no surprises, really, IMO, so it didn't blow me away, but overall it served the series well.

Quite a few shows on my list are wrapped up or wrapping up for good soon. I don't mind when they do, because I hate it when good shows backslide to the point where they started out awesome and then got silly and never recovered. If the show has an ending in mind when it starts, then I think there is a better chance of keeping the quality high.


----------



## domsch1988

After Netflix getting Star Trek, i binge watched TNG in about 4 weeks. Now on to Voyager.

Also, i'm still waiting for Season 2 of The Expanse to hit germany. The first season was beyond great!
And Season 4 of Sherlock anyone? I've been waiting for months 

Oh and my girlfriend and I started Dragonball Z for our Dinner time. 2 Episodes every evening


----------



## bostjan

domsch1988 said:


> After Netflix getting Star Trek, i binge watched TNG in about 4 weeks. Now on to Voyager.
> 
> Also, i'm still waiting for Season 2 of The Expanse to hit germany. The first season was beyond great!
> And Season 4 of Sherlock anyone? I've been waiting for months
> 
> Oh and my girlfriend and I started Dragonball Z for our Dinner time. 2 Episodes every evening



Haha, my wife wouldn't watch Dragon Ball Z if you strapped her to a chair in front of the tele and glued her eyelids open. I used to have everything up to the Freeza saga on VHS, but figured I'd never watch them again, especially after DVD took over.


----------



## domsch1988

bostjan said:


> Haha, my wife wouldn't watch Dragon Ball Z if you strapped her to a chair in front of the tele and glued her eyelids open. I used to have everything up to the Freeza saga on VHS, but figured I'd never watch them again, especially after DVD took over.



DBZ is some sweet childhood memorys for my girl  I'm not THAT keen on it, but everything i do with her is fine by me  We startet getting the BluRay remaster. At least it looks good even if probably 40% is filler stuff


----------



## vilk

I'm still on The Original Series. 50+ minute episodes and 30 episode seasons, I feel like I've been watching it forever and I'm not even half way


----------



## Ralyks

I've thrown on Scrubs at night after finding out they're removing it from Netflix on Tuesday. It was one of mine and my fiancees favorite comfort shows  Don't judge...


----------



## flint757

Ralyks said:


> I've thrown on Scrubs at night after finding out they're removing it from Netflix on Tuesday. It was one of mine and my fiancees favorite comfort shows  Don't judge...



This is horrible news. 

I love Scrubs.


----------



## MFB

Ralyks said:


> I've thrown on Scrubs at night after finding out they're removing it from Netflix on Tuesday. It was one of mine and my fiancees favorite comfort shows  Don't judge...



I don't trust anyone who DOESN'T like Scrubs, I mean all eight seasons of it are pure gold.


----------



## Ralyks

MFB said:


> all eight seasons



Good answer


----------



## Demiurge

Just watched the premier of American Gods- Starz has it available on-demand already though it 'airs' tonight. Much like the early part of the book, the pacing is a bit slow to get going but it's promising. 

Anyone else gonna watch this?


----------



## MFB

I plan on watching it tonight, my biggest fear is that its going to drag in or be loaded with stuff that forces it to drag. I was rereading the book over the past week, and most of what happens is straight forward so when done for TV, I imagine it'd translate best to something like 10 episodes or so.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> I plan on watching it tonight, my biggest fear is that its going to drag in or be loaded with stuff that forces it to drag. I was rereading the book over the past week, and most of what happens is straight forward so when done for TV, I imagine it'd translate best to something like 10 episodes or so.



This might be a huge spoiler, but so far


Spoiler



the show has not explicitly described every single meal that Shadow has eaten


 which, if this divergence continues the series might only need 5 episodes to tell the whole story.


----------



## jaxadam

I just watched the first few episodes of Goliath. So far so good.


----------



## MFB

Caught American Gods, casting seems spot on so far and I like the art direction they've got for the more ...supernatural elements.



Spoiler



Audrey's moment in the graveyard was a bit tough since she was going through every emotion, and it's a new scene added in, but it made sense when it all ended with her just falling down exhausted and sad.


----------



## synrgy

Through my TV viewings, I've been unintentionally following this guy around for the last few weeks:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001855/

First it was Freaks and Geeks, in which he plays the gym teacher. Then a few days ago I was watching Camp Nowhere for the first time since I was a kid, and there he was as the town sheriff. Now I'm sitting here finally catching up with the last few seasons of Big Love (I know.. Super late to the party..) and here he is again in Season 4 as a radio interviewer!

Oh, Biff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

started watching how to get away with murder since my sister won't shut up about it. Pleasantly surprised so far, definitely draws me in.


----------



## wankerness

I FINALLY started watching Twin Peaks, mostly because I realized I needed to get my butt in gear so I could watch the new series as it aired, since I'm sure it is all anyone will be talking about. I had all the episodes downloaded in college way back in the early 00s, but could never make myself do it, especially after watching the first episode (not realizing there was a pilot first) and being confused/bored.

So yeah, it's very good. I had assumed Kyle Machlachlan was Mr. Straightforward Boring Guy, partly based on his characters in other movies, when that couldn't be further from the truth. There are either too many characters or too many subplots, for example I want to hit fast forward every single time the intolerable James has another intolerable scene with declarations of romance (aka at least once an episode), but by and large it's very good. Season 2 has started straining here and there, particularly with awful, protracted scenes of slapstick from "ANDY," the dopey cop character, getting stuck in tape or getting hit in the head and walking around dizzily. David Lynch showed up as a nearly deaf FBI agent, which I can't tell if I loved or hated. Miguel Ferrer from Robocop was in several episodes as a gigantic asshole FBI agent, and he was AWESOME, and was surprisingly given some depth.

It's too bad Madchen Amick basically didn't do anything else of note in the 90s, she is just shockingly beautiful. I guess she hasn't done anything here that requires any particular acting skills, so maybe that is why!! I am having a hard time divorcing the character of Donna from Lara Flynn Boyle's later crimes - she's one of my least favorite actresses of all time, but here she's pretty decent, I think. It's just hard not to see her later pinched, plastic-surgeried, scowling face over this character.

I just watched what I would assume is the infamous central episode. I REALLY can't believe this got past the network censors in 1990/91, it was horrific even by my standards, and the way it cut between and ended with the roadhouse stuff is really melancholy and powerful. That ten minutes or so there is possibly the best thing I've ever seen on TV. From what I hear, it goes steadily downhill and bottoms out for a few episodes, until getting good three from the end and then having one of the best series finales of all time. Time for the difficult stretch!!


----------



## Ralyks

Almost caught up on season 2 of Better Call Saul. Not quite the first season, but still great.

Also found out all of Scrubs is on Hulu, so not all is lost there. I was going back to How I Met Your Mother as my comfort show in the interim.


----------



## USMarine75

Ralyks said:


> Good answer



Scrubs 2.0 with Aziz Ansari is the best.


----------



## Alberto7

Watching Suits atm. First and Second seasons are brilliant. It goes kinda downhill from there a little bit. Nearing the end of the 4th season it gets better, and that's where I'm at. Really liking the show overall; it's addictive even when I don't understand what they're talking about. (Especially the part in the 3rd season with the investment banking stuff.)

I also started watching a classic I had never ever watched, even once. Miami Vice. I've only seen the pilot episode, but my God was it great. Gonna keep watching for sure.

Starting Rick and Morty soon, too, as per many, many of my friends' recommendations.


----------



## mongey

4 episodes into the Americans.Id never even heard of it till we started watching it

liking it so far . not sure if I see 5 seasons in it but we'll see where it goes


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Really liked the first episode of American Gods. The art direction is excellent and it's very stylish. The way they frame the scenes, the lighting, the way the blood flies across the screen is very artistic and I actually paused it a couple times to admire the composition. Ian McShane is excellent as always and Ricky Whittle is a great choice for Shadow. Can't wait to watch more of the show.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> 4 episodes into the Americans.Id never even heard of it till we started watching it
> 
> liking it so far . not sure if I see 5 seasons in it but we'll see where it goes



The first 3 seasons are excellent then the 4th and 5th slow down significantly. They get bogged down with wayy too much family drama and not enough espionage.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> Really liked the first episode of American Gods. The art direction is excellent and it's very stylish. The way they frame the scenes, the lighting, the way the blood flies across the screen is very artistic and I actually paused it a couple times to admire the composition. Ian McShane is excellent as always and Ricky Whittle is a great choice for Shadow. Can't wait to watch more of the show.



So far all 3 episodes have been knockouts, so I have faith the entire series will be this good.


----------



## Ralyks

USMarine75 said:


> Scrubs 2.0 with Aziz Ansari is the best.



Eeeehhhhhh


----------



## Duosphere

I watched again 7 seasons of Gilmore Girls.
I love all characters, I love the mood, I love everything.
Some episodes are funny, some are sad, some are crazy etc.
I really love the relationships and again......the mood.
That city looks so cool, was it scenario or a real town? 
I don't care, if I was rich I'd buy it and call bands to play there.
Hey sevenstring.org you can come but there'll be no...............DJENT lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

So I just finished up the American Gods book over the weekend, and it's interesting how the show moves some stuff around like


Spoiler



when laura kills the guys beating up Shadow or Sweeney looking for his lucky coin


. Definitely wasn't expecting the scene with the ifrit to last as long as it did though. I hope we see a lot more of Sweeney, since he'll be a fun side character.


----------



## mongey

halfway through 1st season of the Americans . I'd downgrade my opinion from good , to worth watching . have some issues with the story so far

but I'll save my rant for end of the season


----------



## Hollowway

Just finished watching all of Dexter. Loved it. It now takes my #2 position right behind Breaking Bad. 

I just started Mr Robot, and I'm suuuuuper into that as well. Like a hacker Dexter.

I watched 2 episodes of White Collar but abandoned it. Not nearly as good as these others.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> halfway through 1st season of the Americans . I'd downgrade my opinion from good , to worth watching . have some issues with the story so far
> 
> but I'll save my rant for end of the season


the first 3 seasons are the best, it just gets too slow/filled with family drama and not enough espionage in the last couple of seasons.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> the first 3 seasons are the best, it just gets too slow/filled with family drama and not enough espionage in the last couple of seasons.



There's still some good stuff going on with Stan, but agreed. I don't particularly care for direction they're going with the kis, which takes up a lot of time that could be better well spent IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> There's still some good stuff going on with Stan, but agreed. I don't particularly care for direction they're going with the kis, which takes up a lot of time that could be better well spent IMO.


they spend sooooo much time on paige and frankly it's horribly boring. I'm positive they just did it to pad the show out. Same with all the crap going on with martha, I couldn't stand how much time they spent on her character. I thought I was getting a cold war spy show with a hint of family drama not a family drama with a hint of espionage.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> they spend sooooo much time on paige and frankly it's horribly boring. I'm positive they just did it to pad the show out. Same with all the crap going on with martha, I couldn't stand how much time they spent on her character. I thought I was getting a cold war spy show with a hint of family drama not a family drama with a hint of espionage.



Haha spot on!


----------



## asfeir

I just finished watching season 2 of the Expanse. I like it a lot, and recommend it if you're into space/ sci fi stories.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trying to finish season 3 of better call saul.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Just watched the first episode of Dark Matter season 3. If you like sci-fi this show is for you, great cast and writing, and the set designers deserve awards by the bagful.


----------



## mongey

Finished s1 of the Americans. Have to say after a couple of mid season wobbles I thought it came home pretty strong in the last 4 episodes. Looking forward to watching more.


----------



## isispelican

Enjoying the hell out of the new Twin Peaks!


----------



## Ralyks

I've been binging on How I Met Your Mother as my comfort show after Scrubs was taken off of Netflix (... then I discovered it was on Hulu), and sadly have just reached the final season.

I do see there's a new season of Orange in the New Black. And apparently it returned to being a quality show after season 3, where I and apparently a lot of other people dropped off in disappointment.

Also, am I the only one looking forward to watching GLOW next week?


----------



## wankerness

I just watched GLOW. The first 6 episodes are so great. The last 4 get really, really ponderous. The last one is an improvement, at least. If they get a second season, I hope they focus more on wrestling instead of contrived attempts at serious drama. 

I've liked Allison Brie a lot for years cause of Community, but man, the scene at the beginning of episode 6 in which she demonstrates an entire wrestling match while announcing it is a tour-de-force!! She should win an award for that scene alone.

Marc Maron is kind of a revelation here. I listened to WTF for years and had sort of a love-hate relationship with the guy, but he's unambiguously great here for the first 8 episodes. He faceplants in the last two episodes, but oh well, most of the rest of the cast does in the last four!!

Almost all of the characters are vivid and likable, besides the dips*** white husband who you want to encounter Ramsay Bolton in a crossover event. Sheila the wolf is the one I most wanted to see more of. Even the obnoxious duo and the spoiled rotten rich girl and the apparent gold-digging English woman are all likable and fun to watch. The ridiculously earnest producer and the lazy black husband/referee character also seemed like another foot was going to drop, but nope, they were just great the whole way through. Oh, and those briefly viewed brothers of "Macchu Picchu" were awesome.


----------



## Demiurge

Been watching _The Leftovers_ AKA _Secular Left Behind_. For those unfamiliar, in the story about 2% of the world's population disappears- most of which lived in the town where the show takes place because nearly every there loses someone- and strangeness ensues. As one might guess, society has gotten meaner but more pious in places with creepy cults and whatnot. Justin Theroux plays an amalgamation of every loose-cannon-cop trope as police chief who tries to maintain order while battling inner demons (tm) and acting as de facto dog catcher.

Sarcasm aside, it's a fairly watchable show with an interesting mystery at the center


Spoiler



though, in the last episode I saw- an account of the day of the disappearance, we find that a fetus was among the disappeared making me question the "Secular Left Behind" label


, but I'm not sure if I "trust" it. It's produced by Damon Lindelof (he of Lost and Prometheus) who seems to have the Chris Carter-like tendencies to be really good at establishing mysteries but wholly unable to resolve them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ralyks said:


> I've been binging on How I Met Your Mother as my comfort show after Scrubs was taken off of Netflix (... then I discovered it was on Hulu), and sadly have just reached the final season.
> 
> I do see there's a new season of Orange in the New Black. And apparently it returned to being a quality show after season 3, where I and apparently a lot of other people dropped off in disappointment.
> 
> Also, am I the only one looking forward to watching GLOW next week?


Seasons 4 and 5 of OITNB are very hit or miss overall. The tone is more drama heavy, though there are some funny moment sprinkled in still. The newest season is pretty good though.


----------



## wankerness

Demiurge said:


> It's produced by Damon Lindelof (he of Lost and Prometheus) who seems to have the Chris Carter-like tendencies to be really good at establishing mysteries but wholly unable to resolve them.


Every TV related site on the internet was freaking out about how great the series finale was and how it almost vindicated Lindelof for all of his past crimes, so no worry there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lately, I've been watching Supernatural and That 70s Show.


----------



## Ralyks

About 5 episodes into GLOW and love it.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> trying to finish season 3 of better call saul.



Is it good? I watched seasons 1 and 2 religiously, but was too wrapped up in binging Mr. Robot and Dexter to watch them as they came out on TV this season. And Frankly, I was getting uneasy about how Jimmy keeps getting screwed over by his brother. I REEEEAAALLLY want you to tell me that his brother gets screwed over, and Jimmy has a happy life at the end of season 3. Somehow I don't think that's gonna be the case though.  But, seriously, how is it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Is it good? I watched seasons 1 and 2 religiously, but was too wrapped up in binging Mr. Robot and Dexter to watch them as they came out on TV this season. And Frankly, I was getting uneasy about how Jimmy keeps getting screwed over by his brother. I REEEEAAALLLY want you to tell me that his brother gets screwed over, and Jimmy has a happy life at the end of season 3. Somehow I don't think that's gonna be the case though.  But, seriously, how is it?


I'm only halfway through right now but I dig it. Mike is still the most interesting part of the show imo.


----------



## wankerness

Hollowway said:


> Is it good? I watched seasons 1 and 2 religiously, but was too wrapped up in binging Mr. Robot and Dexter to watch them as they came out on TV this season. And Frankly, I was getting uneasy about how Jimmy keeps getting screwed over by his brother. I REEEEAAALLLY want you to tell me that his brother gets screwed over, and Jimmy has a happy life at the end of season 3. Somehow I don't think that's gonna be the case though.  But, seriously, how is it?



We already know that Jimmy turns into a totally evil creep at the end of the series, so it's like watching a trainwreck in slow motion. The only thing you can really care about and be cautiously optimistic for is Kim, who's great, but you have to assume something terrible happens to her as well considering she's never so much as mentioned in BB! Best case scenario is she's fine but cuts him off completely.


----------



## bostjan

Hollowway said:


> Is it good? I watched seasons 1 and 2 religiously, but was too wrapped up in binging Mr. Robot and Dexter to watch them as they came out on TV this season. And Frankly, I was getting uneasy about how Jimmy keeps getting screwed over by his brother. I REEEEAAALLLY want you to tell me that his brother gets screwed over, and Jimmy has a happy life at the end of season 3. Somehow I don't think that's gonna be the case though.  But, seriously, how is it?



If I told you too much, it'd be a massive spoiler, but I will say that the entire situation is resolved upon the close of the season.


----------



## Hollowway

Ok, cool. I'll start watching. And I agree about Mike. The episode in the earlier season where he takes the gun from the other body guard was so cool I had to rewind it like 10 times.

Right now I'm watching White Collar, which isn't particularly good, but it is upbeat. After Better Call Saul, Dexter, and Mr. Robot, I need something not so nihilistic.  I'm too young to commit suicide!


----------



## bostjan

I watch a lot of nihilistic shows. I would say that that would make me nihilistic, but I don't believe in philosophies.


----------



## wankerness

One of my problems with BCS is that the Mike stuff has like, no arc. He is in the same place in BB as he is in BCS, really, we just see his family sometimes. So all of his scenes after that one backstory episode are just "here's Mike doing cool stuff for ten minutes." It's cool, but a good example of why BCS is inferior to BB. The Fring/bell guy stuff is also kind of just COOL BACKSTORY FANSERVICE as well except in its relation to Nacho.


----------



## bostjan

Not every supporting character needs to have an arc. But main characters should.

Is Mike a main character? Well, they spend an awful lot of time on him, and it's entertaining, but I think not.

Obviously Jimmy/Saul has an arc. I mean, he enters as Jimmy and, at some point, becomes Saul.
Chuck has a bit of an arc. We come in at the tail end of his arc, though.
Kim has an arc.
Mike, Nacho, Gus, and Hector are all key supporting characters, assuming they will interact with Jimmy/Saul, at some point (although Hector seems like he probably won't - and it sort of confounds the storytelling a bit, making it like two shows cut back and forth with each other).

My biggest wish is that they'd do a little more with the flash forward stuff. Two short clips per season is not enough to keep what's going on in my memory banks.


----------



## wankerness

Well, there were some episodes this season where they'd devote a full ten minutes to Mike doing something. He did get shoved way off to the side the last few episodes.

Based on interviews, they might end up having the show jump into the future, since with how things are shaping up it looks like there's almost no way they could have more than one season pre-BB. Guess we'll see!


----------



## mongey

half way through s2 the Americans . I'm liking s2 so far .


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> I watch a lot of nihilistic shows. I would say that that would make me nihilistic, but I don't believe in philosophies.


If you want truly bleak then watch The Shield, Nip/Tuck or Rescue Me. They have some bright/funny moments here and there but overall they're very dark/bleak in tone.


----------



## bostjan

I have seen every episode of Nip/Tuck. Overall, it was a very well done show. It had some pretty stupid stuff in it from time to time, in the later seasons, but yeah, it was easy to hate pretty much every character in the show passionately.

Even watching a comedy like _Big Bang Theory_, as a physicist, I am able to relate to a lot of the humour in a rather misanthropic sort of way. Sheldon is a complete dick to everyone, just like a lot of my fellow students were at the university. Some of them were annoying as hell, too. It's interesting to see how people idolize the character on screen, but having known people so similar to that character in real life, I know that the same sort of behaviour that is amusing on screen in a fictional world is frustrating and concerning IRL.

I guess shows with a shallower sort of tone just don't grab me, and deeper shows almost always end up dark and bleak.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> I have seen every episode of Nip/Tuck. Overall, it was a very well done show. It had some pretty stupid stuff in it from time to time, in the later seasons, but yeah, it was easy to hate pretty much every character in the show passionately.
> 
> Even watching a comedy like _Big Bang Theory_, as a physicist, I am able to relate to a lot of the humour in a rather misanthropic sort of way. Sheldon is a complete dick to everyone, just like a lot of my fellow students were at the university. Some of them were annoying as hell, too. It's interesting to see how people idolize the character on screen, but having known people so similar to that character in real life, I know that the same sort of behaviour that is amusing on screen in a fictional world is frustrating and concerning IRL.
> 
> I guess shows with a shallower sort of tone just don't grab me, and deeper shows almost always end up dark and bleak.


yeah you'd definitely like Rescue Me or The Shield then. It's usually pretty dark humor (pitch black at times in the Shield's case). There's one episode where an Armenian hitman gets arrested for cutting off a man's foot and eating it, or when one of the detectives makes a prostitute hold her piss after she drank a gallon of sweet tea (she drank it to piss on a client who's into golden showers).


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah you'd definitely like Rescue Me or The Shield then. It's usually pretty dark humor (pitch black at times in the Shield's case). There's one episode where an Armenian hitman gets arrested for cutting off a man's foot and eating it, or when one of the detectives makes a prostitute hold her piss after she drank a gallon of sweet tea (she drank it to piss on a client who's into golden showers).



The Shield is underrated by a lot of people. It has a reputation as just being forced edgy and tough, but it's actually right up there with Breaking Bad in terms of structure and tragedy in slow motion. It's one of the only TV shows ever made where every single action builds up over the seasons, and everything has consequences. There are no "resets" between seasons, only some breathing spaces where it seems maybe characters got away with something. By the last couple seasons, things have gotten REALLY bad. The last couple episodes are all-time classics. It's a really great show, you just have to deal with the first season seeming like an idiotic tough-guy cop show (nu-metal blaring out of cars and all). It also initially seems to be saying VIC MACKEY IS SO COOL when it becomes very obvious that it's saying anything but (kinda like Walter White, or Tony Soprano). It's a really good show. Just be aware it takes some time to reveal its depth. I also don't like the season with Glenn Close, her character bugs me. The one with Forest Whitaker as an imbalanced investigator is widely considered the best. It's the best use of him outside of maybe Last King of Scotland, he's GREAT once you get used to his nutty style. It matches the style of the show, which is a ton of handheld camera that requires the actors to be "on" all the time.

I've never seen Rescue Me, I just absolutely loathe Dennis Leary in interviews (and on that Tough Crowd show back in the day) so I am biased against seeing it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> The Shield is underrated by a lot of people. It has a reputation as just being forced edgy and tough, but it's actually right up there with Breaking Bad in terms of structure and tragedy in slow motion. It's one of the only TV shows ever made where every single action builds up over the seasons, and everything has consequences. There are no "resets" between seasons, only some breathing spaces where it seems maybe characters got away with something. By the last couple seasons, things have gotten REALLY bad. The last couple episodes are all-time classics. It's a really great show, you just have to deal with the first season seeming like an idiotic tough-guy cop show (nu-metal blaring out of cars and all). It also initially seems to be saying VIC MACKEY IS SO COOL when it becomes very obvious that it's saying anything but (kinda like Walter White, or Tony Soprano). It's a really good show. Just be aware it takes some time to reveal its depth. I also don't like the season with Glenn Close, her character bugs me. The one with Forest Whitaker as an imbalanced investigator is widely considered the best. It's the best use of him outside of maybe Last King of Scotland, he's GREAT once you get used to his nutty style. It matches the style of the show, which is a ton of handheld camera that requires the actors to be "on" all the time.
> 
> I've never seen Rescue Me, I just absolutely loathe Dennis Leary in interviews (and on that Tough Crowd show back in the day) so I am biased against seeing it.


You're missing out, he's actually really good in it. He delivers on both the drama and comedy side in that show. If you liked the Shield you'd like Rescue me, they're pretty similar in tone and both have some great writing at times.


----------



## Elwood

I've been really enjoying Preacher. The first season was great & the second has just been release. I'm really looking forward to it.

Some of the fight scenes have been excellent and supprisingly funny. It's been a nice contrast from American Gods - just finished showing in the UK and it's really slow. Not just because not the endless slow mo camera work either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Elwood said:


> I've been really enjoying Preacher. The first season was great & the second has just been release. I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Some of the fight scenes have been excellent and supprisingly funny. It's been a nice contrast from American Gods - just finished showing in the UK and it's really slow. Not just because not the endless slow mo camera work either.


to be fair the book that American gods is based off is relatively slow until about halfway or more into it. T


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> to be fair the book that American gods is based off is relatively slow until about halfway or more into it. T



Yup, I was rereading it before the premiere of American Gods, and it's definitely slower than I remembered; I was very surprised at how much of a chore it felt this time around vs progressing through it the last time. I will say, they've added enough that it doesn't feel rushed while still hitting the points that I remember from the book, so I'm curious to see how it will play out as a whole series - I'm just hoping it's allowed to run the full course and not end on some weird cliffhanger.


----------



## Demiurge

I read American Gods right before the series premiered, and I felt like it was a better story than a book or, less charitably, a better idea than its execution. The show's pacing is by no means perfect, but I think it's being handled better and I trust almost all of the liberties being taken. I definitely don't believe that the casting or presentation could be better, really.

One of the weaknesses from the book that I'm not sure is being adequately fixed is the New Gods.


Spoiler



In the book, they were Technology and Media. Mr. World is Loki in disguise and the other "Mr."s are ambiguous as to what their nature is. On the show, there's Technology & Media and a few Old Gods giving them very tenuous allegiance... so is that going to be it still?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> I read American Gods right before the series premiered, and I felt like it was a better story than a book or, less charitably, a better idea than its execution. The show's pacing is by no means perfect, but I think it's being handled better and I trust almost all of the liberties being taken. I definitely don't believe that the casting or presentation could be better, really.
> 
> One of the weaknesses from the book that I'm not sure is being adequately fixed is the New Gods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the book, they were Technology and Media. Mr. World is Loki in disguise and the other "Mr."s are ambiguous as to what their nature is. On the show, there's Technology & Media and a few Old Gods giving them very tenuous allegiance... so is that going to be it still?


I'm sure they'll address that, they should have at least 2 more seasons (by my guess) to add in new gods/give them expanded roles.


----------



## Elwood

Thanks for the info guys. I've never read AG, I'd expected some of things to be a bit slicker. Slow isn't bad but when it's bulked out by lots of slow mo of candles being lit etc it breaks my suspension of disbelief.

Is the book worth the read? Better than Neverwhere?


----------



## Demiurge

Elwood said:


> Is the book worth the read?



If you plan on sticking with the show, I'd say no. Like I said above, it's a better story than a book. 

Maybe some of the more labored, artful shots in the show are off-putting, but in the book you get a description of nearly every single meal Shadow eats or every single article of clothing he buys. I thought that the former was going to be developed into some side-commentary on American consumerism (like, hey, maybe he meets a New God at the umpteenth diner)- but no, it's just filler. There's quite a bit of that. I'd rather see Bryan Fuller's visual style disappear up its own bung than to read about Shadow eating lasagna.

Also, the book telegraphs its big twist in the beginning while the show surprisingly did not.


----------



## Elwood

Cheers Demi! I'll stick with the show and count my blessings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Elwood said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I've never read AG, I'd expected some of things to be a bit slicker. Slow isn't bad but when it's bulked out by lots of slow mo of candles being lit etc it breaks my suspension of disbelief.
> 
> Is the book worth the read? Better than Neverwhere?


I think it's a great book worth reading, though not as good as Sandman. Can't say if it's better than Neverwhere though (haven't read it).



Demiurge said:


> If you plan on sticking with the show, I'd say no. Like I said above, it's a better story than a book.
> 
> Maybe some of the more labored, artful shots in the show are off-putting, but in the book you get a description of nearly every single meal Shadow eats or every single article of clothing he buys. I thought that the former was going to be developed into some side-commentary on American consumerism (like, hey, maybe he meets a New God at the umpteenth diner)- but no, it's just filler. There's quite a bit of that. I'd rather see Bryan Fuller's visual style disappear up its own bung than to read about Shadow eating lasagna.
> 
> Also, the book telegraphs its big twist in the beginning while the show surprisingly did not.


Oh come on you're exaggerating, it's not that bad. It's not like reading Anne Rice or GoT where they actually spend A LOTTT of time describing details like food or clothes. Gaiman generally doesn't spend pages describing the food at least.


----------



## MFB

I'd say for Gaiman rankings, it's Good Omens first, then A.G., then Neverwhere; but those are the only 3 of his I've read, so Anansi Boys or some others may be better than those.

I also think one of the things that's worked really well for A.G. as a show is running Laura and Sweeney in parallel to Shadow/Wednesday, it's like a fucked up buddy cop show where there's no good cop


----------



## Elwood

Have you ever read American psycho? It's messed up and obsessive details of clothes, food and restaurants! In that case it really helps highlight the madness of Patrick Bateman


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Elwood said:


> Have you ever read American psycho? It's messed up and obsessive details of clothes, food and restaurants! In that case it really helps highlight the madness of Patrick Bateman


yeah, that book is a straight up satire of american consumerism iirc. The film also nails that vibe, especially the obsession with Huey Lewis/ the business cards scene.


----------



## bostjan

Is anyone here watching Fargo? I know it's been a while since this series wrapped up, but I feel like I missed something this series and I would like to know if I'm the only one who feels that way.


----------



## wankerness

bostjan said:


> Is anyone here watching Fargo? I know it's been a while since this series wrapped up, but I feel like I missed something this series and I would like to know if I'm the only one who feels that way.


Huh? Was this the last season? I hope not. The first two, especially two, were some of the best TV I've ever seen. The last season was kinda bad, but oh well, great series overall.


----------



## takotakumi

wankerness said:


> Huh? Was this the last season? I hope not. The first two, especially two, were some of the best TV I've ever seen. The last season was kinda bad, but oh well, great series overall.


Same thoughts. I loved s01 and s02, everything about them was great.

I felt this season got me hooked with a nice start but felt rushed towards the end?
I still liked it but it paled in comparison to the past two masterpieces.


----------



## bostjan

I don't know if it's coming back or not.

The first series had me riveted, and the second was an excellent spirit-sequel. This series had its moments, but the opening shots just seemed like they never tied into anything else in any sort of satisfying way, and there were way too many unanswered questions, and not really any closure that seemed like satisfying closure. I guess the plot of the series overall was just a total trainwreck. The characters were spectacular, there were some really interesting camera shots in the first few episodes, and there were some cool action sequences in the later episodes, but after watching all of the episodes, trying to say what the plot was out loud feels kind of embarrassing. I think there were a lot of opportunities for the writers to do some really cool things this year, and it just feels like they completely dropped the ball.

If it's renewed for another series, I'll gleefully tune in, even if the plot ends up being complete mush again, just to check out the wonderful acting and cinematography.


----------



## wankerness

bostjan said:


> I don't know if it's coming back or not.
> 
> The first series had me riveted, and the second was an excellent spirit-sequel. This series had its moments, but the opening shots just seemed like they never tied into anything else in any sort of satisfying way, and there were way too many unanswered questions, and not really any closure that seemed like satisfying closure. I guess the plot of the series overall was just a total trainwreck. The characters were spectacular, there were some really interesting camera shots in the first few episodes, and there were some cool action sequences in the later episodes, but after watching all of the episodes, trying to say what the plot was out loud feels kind of embarrassing. I think there were a lot of opportunities for the writers to do some really cool things this year, and it just feels like they completely dropped the ball.
> 
> If it's renewed for another series, I'll gleefully tune in, even if the plot ends up being complete mush again, just to check out the wonderful acting and cinematography.



If you call seasons series, what do you call the collection of seasons?

The only thing I loved about season 3 was Mary Elizabeth Winstead's character. She was the only one with any life. Everything else was dull. I especially hated the villains. We had the cretin with the rotting teeth and his practically faceless goons. David Thewlis was good at doing what that character was, but he was awful and boring compared to the likes of Billy Bob Thornton/Bokeem Woodbine/Martin Freeman. I can't express how much I hated watching that asian guy and the tracksuit guy, ESPECIALLY compared to the extremely colorful heavies of the last two seasons. There was a tiny blip of entertainment factor seeing DJ Qualls as a sinister bad guy, but again, he wasn't colorful or interesting in any way compared to the likes of Hanzi or Wrench/Numbers or any of the Gerharts. Even frickin Kieran Culkin made more of an impact in ONE EPISODE than any of these idiots made in the entire season.

I liked the reintroduction of Mr Wrench, but it seemed like a hail mary when the writers realized how boring the season was. That whole episode with MEW and him in the woods and eventually running into Leland Palmer was the highlight of the season. I hated the perfunctory end to her arc.

Reviews tended to freak out about how great Carrie Coon's character was, but I just found her flat and boring. She wasn't obnoxious or anything, I just never got into her. I mean, I obviously wanted her to kick that cop who was trying to bed her in the face in episode 3 or whatever, and was frustrated at her chief (who, unlike the similar characters in seasons 1 and 2 ie Bob Odenkirk, NEVER showed any redeeming characteristics and thus was boring), and thought her relationship with her son was nice, etc, but it wasn't anything like seasons 1 and 2 with Allison Tolman and Patrick Wilson where I completely loved the characters and loved spending time with them.

Yeah. Bad season. It wasn't True Detective Season 2 level of plummeting, but it was a gigantic fall-off just the same.


----------



## bostjan

You mean a programme? 

I particularly liked the entire plot to assassinate MEW's character, but I agree that that sequence was, by far, the highlight of the entire plot.

A couple of things were consistent throughout the entire plot that were mildly annoying in small doses, but really irksome integrated out:

1. None of the villains were the least bit menacing in comparison with any of the previous story lines in the franchise. Everyone was just kind of a bumbling henchman or small-time thug.
2. The main character was fairly relate-able, but just kept taking everyone else's crap day after day without ever really having a comeuppance, until the very last moment, but even then it's all very vague and arguable. Overall, I just felt bad for her and it all seemed like her story went nowhere at all the least bit interesting.
3. If I was wrong about who the main character was supposed to be, then there would be even bigger problems.
4. I don't have any problems with Ewan McGregor, but I got really tired of seeing him in full body makeup. I don't know exactly why it bothered me, but, like everything else, it just slowly rubbed me raw over time.
5. The cops. They were so ho-hum. The whole gimmick of the Fargo franchise is these small town cops having to deal with things going out of control and seeing their reacts. A series of murders in a small town. Ho-hum, another day on the job. Someone breaks into the police station. Meh. A large-scale prison heist. Ho-hum, no biggie. A massive shootout between a bunch of parking-lot company accountants and some sort of crime gang...hmm.
6. ...and this was my biggest thing: the sense I got of so many little sub-plots that ended up just being completely pointless.

It's just a lot of bad writing.

And like we all keep saying, it seemed like it was off to a slow start and I think we all just trusted it was building to something groundbreaking, as we've grown accustomed to seeing in this franchise. It was paced such that the prison bus heist and subsequent pursuit through the woods seemed like our patience was finally paying off, but then the pacing just got even more awkward and unfulfilling after that.


----------



## wankerness

I don't disagree with much of that. I thought Ewan McGregor was good, I just didn't really care about the brothers or especially their stupid stamp feud, which wasn't even explained until the end of it. If they'd explained the damn thing at the beginning it might have worked. His confession to Carrie Coon was his best moment, it just was too little too late. The rich one's sidekick was possibly the most likable character. He first came across as an idiot henchman, but he ended up being the most honorable and likable guy and it's too bad he got basically written off the show the last couple of episodes.


----------



## mongey

Been watching Glow this week with the wife . half way through the season . its a watchable distraction .

so far Marc Maron def holds it together, think he's really good in it

Alison Brie's titties coming a close 2nd .well 2nd anyway


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finished watching the new castlevania series on netflix and I really liked it. My only complaint is that it's only 4 episodes long. The fight scenes are awesome, the gore is great, there's some legitimately funny parts and we finally have a really good video game adaptation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not a TV show, but I've been watching iDubbbz and Filthy Frank lately.


----------



## naw38

mongey said:


> Alison Brie's titties coming a close 2nd .well 2nd anyway



I screamed when that happened, oh my god. She's glorious. 

Just finished The Handmaid's Tale a couple of nights ago, and apart from a few off putting musical choices, it was really enjoyable; production value was cinematically high. Reminded me of Chan-wook Park's films (which is high praise).


----------



## A-Branger

so I started to watch Gravity Falls after watching some internet theory about it with Rick and Morty and how the two are connected. Ohhh how did I miss such a good show, fricking love it.

Same thing with Rick and Morty too, I never paid attention to it, until one day like couple of months ago? I was like lets do it. Binge watch the whole thing in one sitting...well kinda, I needed to sleep lol


----------



## MFB

Just watched all of GLOW in one day, holy shit, it as incredible. I remember being a kid and thinking "wrestling is ridiculous," but when someone explained it to me - then it became so much more enjoyable and fun to watch. So seeing Debbie's reaction when it clicks for her at the match with Steel Horse and the girls really hit home.

I mean, theres so many other amazing moments like Alison Brie giving the match rundown after coming up with Zoya, but man, the while thing makes me wish I was around for the heyday of wrestling


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I mean, theres so many other amazing moments like Alison Brie giving the match rundown after coming up with Zoya, but man, the while thing makes me wish I was around for the heyday of wrestling


Depends what era you think is the "heyday of wrestling." For some, it's the Attitude era and the Monday Night Wars or the golden age of WWF [1983-1992], while for others it is 70s and 80s NWA, etc. I think a lot of what one person thinks is the golden era versus what another person thinks is mostly because of nostalgia.


----------



## MikeyA18

I've ben watching a lot of Doctor Who. I came late into the series, and need to do a lot of catching up. (Sorry for subject change.)


----------



## wankerness

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Depends what era you think is the "heyday of wrestling." For some, it's the Attitude era and the Monday Night Wars or the golden age of WWF [1983-1992], while for others it is 70s and 80s NWA, etc. I think a lot of what one person thinks is the golden era versus what another person thinks is mostly because of nostalgia.



Yup. As far as I'm concerned the golden age was the period that I watched it and it was wildly entertaining, with The Rock and Steve Austin and The Undertaker/Kane in their scary phases (with the Undertaker's little buddy Paul Bearer) and Chyna/HHH/X-Pac and Mankind etc, and Vince McMahon scheming against Stone Cold and blowing his car up, etc. It was SO entertaining. I lost interest as all those guys aged and lost their super-ridiculous gimmicks (ex Kane, The Undertaker, the "vampires") or became "execs" (ex HHH) or left (ex The Rock, Mankind).

I watched GLOW a second time. I really enjoy it, but a second watch revealed how shallow most of the characters are. It's kind of necessary with how many characters there are and how little time it is, so oh well. MOST of the girls are developed enough that I really liked them. I really look forward to a season 2, though I think having them already be wrestlers might make it lose some of the charm that there was with them all learning the ropes and having no clue what they were doing. We'll see!

One thing I loved about it was how the abortion subplot was REALLY flat, like there's never a second of hesitation and no one even finds out besides Marc Maron. I REALLY hope they don't bring that back as some point of drama in S2.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

started watching the handmaid's tale. Definitely intrigued by the 1st episode, they really set the tone as super bleak, which is right up my alley. Plus I don't mind looking at Alexis Bledel or Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> Every TV related site on the internet was freaking out about how great the series finale was and how it almost vindicated Lindelof for all of his past crimes, so no worry there.



Yeah, so I finished The Leftovers and was glad I did. Not sure if I would put it in the Golden Age of Television Pantheon as frequently touted, but it's a solid B+. Even though it expanded in scope, it didn't trip over its own dick by trying to pile-onto or smother its own central mystery as I feared. The ending, while ambiguous, has kind of an earned ambiguity and not from narrative bad faith.

It's going to be hot & rainy this weekend, ensuring some TV time. Thinking of starting Deadwood- would anyone recommend it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> Yeah, so I finished The Leftovers and was glad I did. Not sure if I would put it in the Golden Age of Television Pantheon as frequently touted, but it's a solid B+. Even though it expanded in scope, it didn't trip over its own dick by trying to pile-onto or smother its own central mystery as I feared. The ending, while ambiguous, has kind of an earned ambiguity and not from narrative bad faith.
> 
> It's going to be hot & rainy this weekend, ensuring some TV time. Thinking of starting Deadwood- would anyone recommend it?


deadwood is amazing, just too short with only 2 seasons. Ian McShane is legendary as Al Swearingen. If you're really into westerns then I highly recommend Hell on Wheels and The Son as well, they're both great. Westworld and Justified are also amazing if you're looking for a different take on the western.


----------



## synrgy

Deadwood had three seasons. As a bonus, David Milch recently delivered a script for a movie to HBO, and they apparently love it, so they're looking into the budget and availability of cast. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Anyway, OMG, YES. I pretty firmly believe it was one of the best shows to ever grace television, and I'm not being hyperbolic. The writing is brilliant, and the dialog is extremely dense; not quite iambic pentameter, but reminiscent of. From top to bottom -- writing, directing, cinematography, costumes, set design, acting; there isn't a single element they didn't do perfectly. The whole thing is a masterstroke. I can't recommend it enough.

And now I've probably oversold it and you'll hate it, but whatever. Best show ever, IMO.


----------



## Duosphere

The Descent 1 and 2

I watched The Descent 1 at the movies, it was awesome.
Today I watched it again and it's still awesome.
First visually it's awesome, the cave looks so real and the close-up shots make you really feel how's to be stuck in tiny holes (guys love tiny holes lol), a lot of times I felt like I just wanted to get out of there.Plus it's really perfect when it tries to show us how big that cave is.
Direction is just perfect.It builds tension perfectly, there are jump scares but they're not dumb, they're part of what's happening
There's only one male character who dies in the beginning so it's a female world movie.All chicks are badasses, they're not dumb and weak like in movies directed by males, here even when they got hurt they're badasses and fight for their lives which is awesome, I really hate dumb female characters who only exist to be killed or to be protected by males.

Both movies are great and follow the same formula however, in the first one we have surprises cause we have no idea what we're dealing with, in the second there are no surprises cause we know what's happening.Still both are great horror movies with tons of blood that doesn't feel forced because nature (animals) is all about blood.


----------



## Duosphere

oops


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Duosphere said:


> The Descent 1 and 2
> 
> I watched The Descent 1 at the movies, it was awesome.
> Today I watched it again and it's still awesome.
> First visually it's awesome, the cave looks so real and the close-up shots make you really feel how's to be stuck in tiny holes (guys love tiny holes lol), a lot of times I felt like I just wanted to get out of there.Plus it's really perfect when it tries to show us how big that cave is.
> Direction is just perfect.It builds tension perfectly, there are jump scares but they're not dumb, they're part of what's happening
> There's only one male character who dies in the beginning so it's a female world movie.All chicks are badasses, they're not dumb and weak like in movies directed by males, here even when they got hurt they're badasses and fight for their lives which is awesome, I really hate dumb female characters who only exist to be killed or to be protected by males.
> 
> Both movies are great and follow the same formula however, in the first one we have surprises cause we have no idea what we're dealing with, in the second there are no surprises cause we know what's happening.Still both are great horror movies with tons of blood that doesn't feel forced because nature (animals) is all about blood.


you realize that both the descent movies were directed by a guy (Neil Marshall, who also directed a ton of GoT episodes) right? anyways the 1st one is an awesome movie. Not as much of a fan of the 2nd one. Neil Marshall is an awesome director, I love Dog Soldiers and Doomsday so much, they're so fun.


----------



## Duosphere

KnightBrolaire said:


> you realize that both the descent movies were directed by a guy (Neil Marshall, who also directed a ton of GoT episodes) right? anyways the 1st one is an awesome movie. Not as much of a fan of the 2nd one. Neil Marshall is an awesome director, I love Dog Soldiers and Doomsday so much, they're so fun.



Yep.
I like Dog Soldiers too.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> you realize that both the descent movies were directed by a guy (Neil Marshall, who also directed a ton of GoT episodes) right? anyways the 1st one is an awesome movie. Not as much of a fan of the 2nd one. Neil Marshall is an awesome director, I love Dog Soldiers and Doomsday so much, they're so fun.



I still haven't seen Doomsday. I really liked Centurion for what it was, I don't think it gets a lot of love.

Wait, WHY is this in the TV thread? 

During the brief period I'm paying for HBO for Game of Thrones, I'm thinking maybe I should try Deadwood and The Leftovers. I'm not sure I can get into either! I've never seen Veep, either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> I still haven't seen Doomsday. I really liked Centurion for what it was, I don't think it gets a lot of love.
> 
> Wait, WHY is this in the TV thread?
> 
> During the brief period I'm paying for HBO for Game of Thrones, I'm thinking maybe I should try Deadwood and The Leftovers. I'm not sure I can get into either! I've never seen Veep, either.


Centurion was also great, I think it's pretty underrated. I would definitely recommend deadwood, can't really speak for the leftovers. I'm pretty wary of anything lindelof touches after lost.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

wankerness said:


> ...I'm thinking maybe I should try Deadwood...



Give it a go, it's one of the best TV shows ever made imho.


----------



## bostjan

Anyone else still watching the Strain? I'm a huge GdT fan, and I've loved the show, but seriously, what's with all of the unrelated flashbacks in this weekend's episode? We already have all of the backstory we need, and the story is coming very close to the end.

The basic rules of the final series/season of a show (actually the third act of any story, regardless of medium):
1. Don't introduce any new main characters (sometimes one and only one is excusable)
2. Stay away from exposition
3. Keep the pacing tight
4. Resolve the main conflict

I was really digging the bleakness of the past few episodes, and how the characters were all separated by geography (in pairs, mostly, at least), yet still behaved consistently with what we had seen up until now. All of the character arcs seemed complete, and the new missions seemed like they might tie together all of the characters and storylines pretty well as things coalesced quickly. A huge plot point comes up and it could completely turn the tides around...what happens next? We get a flashback of one of the secondary characters behaving totally out of character (from what we know about him) a very long time ago in a seemingly irrelevant situation with all new characters. It's just bad storytelling in a show that had decent storytelling prior.


----------



## synrgy

Been checking out Ozark. Pretty sure I'm nearing the end. Solid thriller. Dark, brooding, moody, etc. Recommended. Bonus points for score that sounds like (but isn't) Trent Reznor.

*edit* Starring and directed by Jason Bateman. Not sure if he's directed before (I'm not bothering to look it up before posting) but he's done a brilliant job, here.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Everybody loves Raymond 
King of queens 
Impractical Jokers
Home Improvment 
South Park
Chopped


----------



## Steinmetzify

American Gods. Taped the season because I was busy doing other shit. 

Just finished epi 2, and I'm in. I'm a Gaiman fan and they're doing this some justice.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I finished Ozark and hoo damn did I like it. It gives a really fascinating look at money laundering plus it's really good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Unsolved Mysteries with Robert Stack on Amazon.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i binge watched like 10 episodes of brooklyn nine nine last night and really enjoyed it. It's one of those rare non-cable comedy shows that I've liked besides Parks and Recreation.


----------



## wankerness

The big problem with non-cable shows is there are way too many damn episodes. It always feels like an insurmountable task to watch them and catch up.

(Disclaimer: I am currently watching the X-files all the way through )


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> The big problem with non-cable shows is there are way too many damn episodes. It always feels like an insurmountable task to watch them and catch up.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I am currently watching the X-files all the way through )


I've tried multiple times to watch all the criminal minds seasons/Bones seasons and end up getting distracted after a few seasons. I really do want to finish bones dammit.


----------



## Steinmetzify

wankerness said:


> The big problem with non-cable shows is there are way too many damn episodes. It always feels like an insurmountable task to watch them and catch up.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I am currently watching the X-files all the way through )



Done that one twice, 2nd time was because the wife had never seen it. 

Finished American Gods, dug the whole thing.


----------



## bostjan

bostjan said:


> Anyone else still watching the Strain? I'm a huge GdT fan, and I've loved the show, but seriously, what's with all of the unrelated flashbacks in this weekend's episode? We already have all of the backstory we need, and the story is coming very close to the end.
> 
> The basic rules of the final series/season of a show (actually the third act of any story, regardless of medium):
> 1. Don't introduce any new main characters (sometimes one and only one is excusable)
> 2. Stay away from exposition
> 3. Keep the pacing tight
> 4. Resolve the main conflict
> 
> I was really digging the bleakness of the past few episodes, and how the characters were all separated by geography (in pairs, mostly, at least), yet still behaved consistently with what we had seen up until now. All of the character arcs seemed complete, and the new missions seemed like they might tie together all of the characters and storylines pretty well as things coalesced quickly. A huge plot point comes up and it could completely turn the tides around...what happens next? We get a flashback of one of the secondary characters behaving totally out of character (from what we know about him) a very long time ago in a seemingly irrelevant situation with all new characters. It's just bad storytelling in a show that had decent storytelling prior.



Alright, the last episode made up for most of the shortcomings of the previous two. I'm a little disappointed that del Toro is not going to direct the finale, but I just don't know anything about J Miles Dale, so maybe it'll be just as epic.


----------



## synrgy

Rick & Morty Season 3. Show just keeps getting better!

The Defenders. Meh. It's not nearly as bad as IF, but it's not nearly as good as DD or JJ, either.


----------



## naw38

Just finished watching The Mist. Dumbest thing that's been filmed since Under The Dome. 

The script sounded like it was the first draft, the editor gave no consideration to pacing, I'm pretty sure they just filmed a dress rehearsal because none of the acting or blocking was believable, every beat was predictable.

A shame, considering that Francis Conroy was in it and I remember the original film being pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Elwood

ozark - great series after 4 episodes
Rock and Morty - Really enjoying Series 3!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

started watching Ballers and I like it. The Rock is always entertaining imo.


----------



## synrgy

Nailed it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

synrgy said:


> Nailed it.


I so desperately wanted iron fist to be good and it was horrible. Defenders was ok. I'm really excited for Punisher though, Jon Bernthal was easily the best part of season 2 of DD imo, plus I've been a diehard Punisher fan since I was a kid.


----------



## synrgy

^Samesies. And I really hoped Marvel would have learned from the unanimously negative reaction to IF and addressed it by minimizing Danny's role in Defenders, or at least making the character _a little _less cringey.

Nope.


----------



## mongey

wankerness said:


> The big problem with non-cable shows is there are way too many damn episodes. It always feels like an insurmountable task to watch them and catch up.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I am currently watching the X-files all the way through )


yeah agree 

me and the wife watched all of fringe in a 3 month space. felt I had run a damn marathon after


----------



## MFB

Watched all 3 season of Bojack over this past week, didn't realize S4 was coming out on Friday. I really enjoyed it, and I'm glad I got around to it despite crapping on it initially (I knew what the concept of the character was and at the time it felt very old hat)

Not sure where it's gonna go but I feel like it can only go up from where they ended


----------



## mongey

MFB said:


> Watched all 3 season of Bojack over this past week, didn't realize S4 was coming out on Friday. I really enjoyed it, and I'm glad I got around to it despite crapping on it initially (I knew what the concept of the character was and at the time it felt very old hat)
> 
> Not sure where it's gonna go but I feel like it can only go up from where they ended


yeah . I thought season 3 was great . surprisingly heavy at times

Its one show I think has really improved with each season


----------



## MFB

mongey said:


> yeah . I thought season 3 was great . surprisingly heavy at times
> 
> Its one show I think has really improved with each season



From S1 to S2 is the greatest leap in terms of quality, S3 found any weak spots that S2 may have had and boosted those little bits to be consistently great and push what the show could do (like the underwater episode); that ending though was painful.


----------



## mongey

MFB said:


> From S1 to S2 is the greatest leap in terms of quality, S3 found any weak spots that S2 may have had and boosted those little bits to be consistently great and push what the show could do (like the underwater episode); that ending though was painful.


yeah

the whole sarah lynn thing killed me .I actually cried on the train watching it for the first time


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finally got around to watching season 3 of Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.

In terms of character development, it's the weakest season yet. There wasn't much going on (if any) and there were repetitions on where the relationship between Kimmy and Titus were going in circles. One particular episode almost felt like a note for note rehash from season 2. Lilian and Jackie (particularly the former) at least had a stronger arc. 

Having said that, the jokes are as strong and sharp as ever. It's great to see some of the SNL/30 Rock alumni show up (on screen), and having Titus being threatened to be molested by a Sesame Street Muppet is a stern reminder of why I watch shows like this.


----------



## wankerness

Season 3 is a HUGE step down from Season 2. It's probably still better than season 1. The college stuff was all great. I hated the Beyonce stuff at the beginning and the other bizarre episodes like the cruise ship, etc. The stuff with David Cross becoming hot was also really lame.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Finally got around to watching season 3 of Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.
> 
> In terms of character development, it's the weakest season yet. There wasn't much going on (if any) and there were repetitions on where the relationship between Kimmy and Titus were going in circles. One particular episode almost felt like a note for note rehash from season 2. Lilian and Jackie (particularly the former) at least had a stronger arc.
> 
> Having said that, the jokes are as strong and sharp as ever. It's great to see some of the SNL/30 Rock alumni show up (on screen), and having Titus being threatened to be molested by a Sesame Street Muppet is a stern reminder of why I watch shows like this.


god I need to rewatch the first season and start the 2nd/3rd. I loved the 1st season, especially titus and his whole schtick about being a reincarnated geisha


----------



## bostjan

Anyone catch AHS:Cult? I thought the premier was perfectly fitting of the show - some very good mixed with some very bad. What it gets right, it gets perfect and what it gets wrong it gets so totally wrong. I'll keep tuning in for now.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I was afraid that Season 3 of Narcos was going to feel like too much of a strange departure to keep me on board, but it was excellent. I'm actually considering going through it again.


----------



## takotakumi

Adam Of Angels said:


> I was afraid that Season 3 of Narcos was going to feel like too much of a strange departure to keep me on board, but it was excellent. I'm actually considering going through it again.


Same, I thought without Pablo is was going to be bad but this was completely opposite. I really enjoyed this season.
The only thing I noticed was that it did not really made me binge watch it. For instance, I remember S01 and S02 had either
some cliffhangers or something that made me anxious to watch the next, whereas this one I felt the episodes were intense
but felt enough to not work force to anxiously watch the next? haha Idk Im wierd I guess.

So apparently the director was asked how many more seasons we have left and he responded by saying until 
narcotrafico ends in Latin America....which is good for more seasons/material but my fear is that it ends up turning bad
as do most long series...

...and I also found out David is my most hated character out of all series I've watched in my life.
Exceeding Joffrey and Ramsey from GoT and many other assholes


----------



## mongey

Halfway through season 4 of bo jack. 

Enjoying it so far. Keeps up the high standard.


----------



## bostjan

Penultimate episode of the Strain was pretty good. It's hard to believe that I've been watching it for four years.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Anyone catch AHS:Cult? I thought the premier was perfectly fitting of the show - some very good mixed with some very bad. What it gets right, it gets perfect and what it gets wrong it gets so totally wrong. I'll keep tuning in for now.


I refuse to watch AHS after freak show and coven. they soured me on the show. 1st season was great, I liked asylum a lot too, though coven and freak show were pretty meh overall. Cult looks like the epitome of bad ryan murphy shows. he somehow manages to run any show he's produced into the ground with subsequently shittier writing season after season while simultaneously adding more of his political/social beliefs into a show. He did it with nip/tuck, glee, and now he's doing it to AHS.


----------



## takotakumi

KnightBrolaire said:


> I refuse to watch AHS after freak show and coven. they soured me on the show. 1st season was great, I liked asylum a lot too, though coven and freak show were pretty meh overall. Cult looks like the epitome of bad ryan murphy shows. he somehow manages to run any show he's produced into the ground with subsequently shittier writing season after season while simultaneously adding more of his political/social beliefs into a show. He did it with nip/tuck, glee, and now he's doing it to AHS.



Season 1 was their best, 2 was great but hated the ending. I loved how they blended possession, aliens, and nazis altogether.
After that tbh it became I guilty pleasure. I enjoyed Roanoke's first half, the second ruined the season for me.
I am just watching them all just cause I am used to doing so?
The one merit from watching them all is that they have started showing how all of the seasons are linked to one another.
This new season has potential but I wouldn't be surprised it ends becoming a meme like the past 4 seasons.


----------



## MFB

mongey said:


> Halfway through season 4 of bo jack.
> 
> Enjoying it so far. Keeps up the high standard.



I'm up to episode 9, and man, that one kind of stung



Spoiler



It's the one with Princess Carolynn's "great granddaughter" telling her class about her, even though she's never born and it's just a fantasy she tells herself on really terrible days


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> I refuse to watch AHS after freak show and coven. they soured me on the show. 1st season was great, I liked asylum a lot too, though coven and freak show were pretty meh overall. Cult looks like the epitome of bad ryan murphy shows. he somehow manages to run any show he's produced into the ground with subsequently shittier writing season after season while simultaneously adding more of his political/social beliefs into a show. He did it with nip/tuck, glee, and now he's doing it to AHS.


Yeah, Nip/Tuck started out looking like it was going to be a masterpiece, but just when it really started getting good, everything went weirdly bad. I sort of feel like every season of AHS has followed that same arc. This season has wasted no time going right for the camp.


----------



## wankerness

takotakumi said:


> Season 1 was their best, 2 was great but hated the ending. I loved how they blended possession, aliens, and nazis altogether.
> After that tbh it became I guilty pleasure. I enjoyed Roanoke's first half, the second ruined the season for me.
> I am just watching them all just cause I am used to doing so?
> The one merit from watching them all is that they have started showing how all of the seasons are linked to one another.
> This new season has potential but I wouldn't be surprised it ends becoming a meme like the past 4 seasons.


Hmm, didn't realize there was a new season. Guess I'll have to look into it. It's called "Cult," and has clowns, is all I'm seeing from a quick scan of the internet.

Roanoke's second half was better than the first. I loved seeing the "REAL" versions of characters, especially the butcher. I absolutely can't stand Kathy Bates on this show anymore and seeing the actually scary version of her obnoxious character was cool.

I LOVE some aspects of Coven, like anything dealing with Stevie Nicks and Lily Rabe's wonderful character, but I hated pretty much everything else, like...anything with Kathy Bates, and the AXE MAN. WHO CARES

Freak Show was absolutely terrible. The first couple episodes had promise but it took itself way too seriously and tried to have dramatic heft and just sucked and wasn't fun at all.

I never watched Hotel because I hated Freak Show so much. I probably should at some point.

Season 2 is the best one by far, though I do have a vague memory of it getting serious and stupid at the end. The first season is fairly bad but did have some episodes that really worked, particularly the one where the teen daughter discovered that she was dead. 

Lily Rabe's non-involvement is obviously the worst thing about season 4, and she didn't have a good role in Roanoke either. Stop casting Emma Roberts, she's a personality black hole!


----------



## takotakumi

wankerness said:


> Hmm, didn't realize there was a new season. Guess I'll have to look into it. It's called "Cult," and has clowns, is all I'm seeing from a quick scan of the internet.
> 
> Roanoke's second half was better than the first. I loved seeing the "REAL" versions of characters, especially the butcher. I absolutely can't stand Kathy Bates on this show anymore and seeing the actually scary version of her obnoxious character was cool.
> 
> I LOVE some aspects of Coven, like anything dealing with Stevie Nicks and Lily Rabe's wonderful character, but I hated pretty much everything else, like...anything with Kathy Bates, and the AXE MAN. WHO CARES
> 
> Freak Show was absolutely terrible. The first couple episodes had promise but it took itself way too seriously and tried to have dramatic heft and just sucked and wasn't fun at all.
> 
> I never watched Hotel because I hated Freak Show so much. I probably should at some point.
> 
> Season 2 is the best one by far, though I do have a vague memory of it getting serious and stupid at the end. The first season is fairly bad but did have some episodes that really worked, particularly the one where the teen daughter discovered that she was dead.
> 
> Lily Rabe's non-involvement is obviously the worst thing about season 4, and she didn't have a good role in Roanoke either. Stop casting Emma Roberts, she's a personality black hole!


Everyone loved hotel only cause Lady Gaga was there I can't believe she even won a golden globe for best actress for that role.
I mean she wasn't necessarily bad but saw that overhyped due to who she is.

...on the other hand its the only season where Alexandra Daddario shows up at least briefly  hehehe

Also, what ever happened to Jessica Lange?
I remember hating her bitchy characters but tbh I miss her haha


----------



## smokiekouki

I watched disjointed on netflix over the weekend. It's surprisingly entertaining.

Maybe I was just baked.


----------



## bostjan

The problem I have with AHS, in general, is that, to me, it seems like the showrunners are trying to cram 20 pounds of shit into a five pound bag with every season since season 1. Even season 1 seemed to have a really hard time staying on topic. If it was a movie rather than a television programme, I might be able to enjoy the campiness of it, but watching it once a week, it's too taxing to try to make sense of all of the hundreds of storylines and I feel swindled when most of them don't even go anywhere from a storytelling perspective. It's just too low a signal to noise ratio, so I have to watch it while doing something else, and only half pay attention. I've conditioned myself to tune out a lot of what my brain considers plot noise. The new season seems... well, it already


Spoiler



killed off two of the characters who seemed like main-ish characters


 I think I have 5 minutes of attention invested in it even though I technically watched the entire episode.


----------



## wankerness

takotakumi said:


> Also, what ever happened to Jessica Lange?
> I remember hating her bitchy characters but tbh I miss her haha



She was on a show called Feud last year which was much more of an acting showcase than AHS tbh, I was glad to see her get the upgrade. It was an intentionally overwrought, silly version of the bette davis vs joan crawford feud during the filming of Whatever Happened to Baby Jane.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Hmm, didn't realize there was a new season. Guess I'll have to look into it. It's called "Cult," and has clowns, is all I'm seeing from a quick scan of the internet.
> 
> Roanoke's second half was better than the first. I loved seeing the "REAL" versions of characters, especially the butcher. I absolutely can't stand Kathy Bates on this show anymore and seeing the actually scary version of her obnoxious character was cool.
> 
> I LOVE some aspects of Coven, like anything dealing with Stevie Nicks and Lily Rabe's wonderful character, but I hated pretty much everything else, like...anything with Kathy Bates, and the AXE MAN. WHO CARES
> 
> Freak Show was absolutely terrible. The first couple episodes had promise but it took itself way too seriously and tried to have dramatic heft and just sucked and wasn't fun at all.
> 
> I never watched Hotel because I hated Freak Show so much. I probably should at some point.
> 
> Season 2 is the best one by far, though I do have a vague memory of it getting serious and stupid at the end. The first season is fairly bad but did have some episodes that really worked, particularly the one where the teen daughter discovered that she was dead.
> 
> Lily Rabe's non-involvement is obviously the worst thing about season 4, and she didn't have a good role in Roanoke either. Stop casting Emma Roberts, she's a personality black hole!


I don't know what you're talking about Bates was great in Coven. Same with Emma Roberts, though she took that character to an even bigger extreme in Scream queens (yay that rhymes ). She's amazing in Scream Queens. Her snotty waspish attitude was hilarious. All the crap with stevie knicks was actually the part I hated the most about that season (other than the disjointed non-sequitur laden plot, which is basically par for the course on AHS).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> The problem I have with AHS, in general, is that, to me, it seems like the showrunners are trying to cram 20 pounds of shit into a five pound bag with every season since season 1. Even season 1 seemed to have a really hard time staying on topic. If it was a movie rather than a television programme, I might be able to enjoy the campiness of it, but watching it once a week, it's too taxing to try to make sense of all of the hundreds of storylines and I feel swindled when most of them don't even go anywhere from a storytelling perspective. It's just too low a signal to noise ratio, so I have to watch it while doing something else, and only half pay attention. I've conditioned myself to tune out a lot of what my brain considers plot noise. The new season seems... well, it already
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> killed off two of the characters who seemed like main-ish characters
> 
> 
> I think I have 5 minutes of attention invested in it even though I technically watched the entire episode.


this is exactly the reason I stopped watching. Every season gets more erratic in the storytelling and just feels like 95% of the plotlines are irrelevant. NOBODY CARES ABOUT HOW FLIPPERHAND IS GOOD AT GETTING WOMEN OFF WITH HIS FLIPPERS


----------



## Rosal76

takotakumi said:


> Everyone loved hotel only cause Lady Gaga was there I can't believe she even won a golden globe for best actress for that role.



I actually liked it because Hotel was FX's spin on the real life Murder Castle run by H.H. Holmes in the 1890's.

The thing I like about AHS is that it's old fashioned horror for modern times. They aren't trying to reinvent the genre. They are taking traditional topics/subjects (some of them based on real life events. I.e. Hotel and Roanoke) that have been in horror movies for decades and just reintroducing them. Some people will call this "rehashing" and "unoriginal". They're right. But look how many times the Romeo and Juliet plot has been used. If someone asked me for new horror and I would probably tell them to look into Night Shyamalan movies.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't know what you're talking about Bates was great in Coven. Same with Emma Roberts, though she took that character to an even bigger extreme in Scream queens (yay that rhymes ). She's amazing in Scream Queens. Her snotty waspish attitude was hilarious. All the crap with stevie knicks was actually the part I hated the most about that season (other than the disjointed non-sequitur laden plot, which is basically par for the course on AHS).



Kathy Bates acts just fine, I just can't stand her on the show. I find her southern accent obnoxious, hate the characters they cast her as, and hate watching her shove her stupid face into the camera while glaring. You could probably make a drinking game of that last thing.

She's so good in her most famous role, Misery, because she's great at being sunshiney and having the way that character progresses come from that initial impression. She's "off." On this show, she's just a nutbag/psycho all the time and it's tiring and boring.


----------



## Rosal76

wankerness said:


> Kathy Bates acts just fine,



+1.

Kathy was in this movie called, "A home of our own" in 1993 and in my very strong, IMHO, from a movie drama standpoint, it is one of her best. Basically in the movie, she is a single Mom with 6 children trying her best to cope with poverty. I took a chance at watching it because I thought it was different than what she had already done and fortunately, I ended up liking her performance. She's done other movies which I thought did well but most people only know her from Misery.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I pretty much binged through Ozark - absolutely excellent show, though a bit more disturbing than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## Rosal76

Adam Of Angels said:


> I pretty much binged through Ozark - absolutely excellent show, though a bit more disturbing than I was expecting it to be.



I'm highly interested in watching this show. I saw the trailer and, I know this will sound weird, I really, really like the dark atmosphere/tone of the locations. Lots of dark lighting and dreary like, "The girl with the Dragon tattoo (2011)" and "The Mothman Prophecies (2002) feel to it.


----------



## wankerness

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> Kathy was in this movie called, "A home of our own" in 1993 and in my very strong, IMHO, from a movie drama standpoint, it is one of her best. Basically in the movie, she is a single Mom with 6 children trying her best to cope with poverty. I took a chance at watching it because I thought it was different than what she had already done and fortunately, I ended up liking her performance. She's done other movies which I thought did well but most people only know her from Misery.


I think she's really damn good in the other Stephen King adaptation she's in, Dolores Claiborne. It's a very different kind of character.

I also had a fond spot for her for a while because of Fried Green Tomatoes, which I saw long before Misery. For some reason we watched that movie in grade school, haha. I guess whoever showed it just missed the entire lesbian thing that runs under the surface (as did all of us).


----------



## Rosal76

wankerness said:


> I think she's really damn good in the other Stephen King adaptation she's in, Dolores Claiborne. It's a very different kind of character.



I've been wanting to see that movie in it's entirety. I've seen bits of pieces of it here and there and after watching "A home of our own", I definitely want to see the whole thing, now.

IMHO, drama movies are what test the limits of what a actor/actress can do, acting wise. No special effects, no explosions, no car chases, no monsters/aliens running around, etc, etc, etc. to disguise the acting talent, if there is any, in the movie.


----------



## IGC

Don't know if it has allready been mentioned in this thread, not about to backread 30 pages of posts to find out, didn't find anything in search so.... Fortitude is a good tv series on amazon. Wife and I have been binge watching. And oooh the setting is in Fortitude Norway


----------



## mongey

MFB said:


> I'm up to episode 9, and man, that one kind of stung
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one with Princess Carolynn's "great granddaughter" telling her class about her, even though she's never born and it's just a fantasy she tells herself on really terrible days



I hadn't read your spoiler as i hadn't seen it yet
watched it this morning, and yeah I agree


----------



## bostjan

The finale of the Strain was, well, okay. I loved most of it, but the entire premise of the final confrontation seemed like just a big old plot hole. Maybe I missed something, but I don't think so, because I was paying really close attention and still got all squinty-eyes and shook my head when the characters even seemed to become self-aware that their plan wasn't going to work. Oh well. Could have been a spectacular television program, but it instead slipped down a quality tier or two toward the end. :/

AHS: Cult seems to be going exactly as I expected,  ... The show has definitely got it's moments of greatness and it's moments of "WTF are they thinking?!" - seems to just be their style.


----------



## vilk

A lot of the problems I read you writing about AHS are in some ways what make it ... well, Horror!

Do you guys remember the video store? The Horror section of the video store? God, some of those movies were _stupid._ Objectively bad, poorly written movies. But my buddies and I watched them all. Hammerhead: Half Man, Half Shark, Total Terror. Shit like that.

That's what AHS brings to the table for me. It doesn't get bogged down by plot--it just shows weird shit that's potentially spooky or maybe just retarded.

I know there are _good _horror movies, too. But part of what makes a Horror movie what it is, to me, is the crappiness. And that's why in some respects I believe AHS is _supposed_ to be crappy.

I like seasons 1-3 thoroughly, but I ultimately stopped watching the show because of Jessica Lange. Yeah yeah yeah everyone loves her, she's the best, maybe you think so, but she was given just wayyyyy to much screentime compared to the other better, more interesting characters. The lady is like 70 fucking years old, how am I supposed to be into watching her sex scenes for like 45% of half the episodes? Anyway, that's why I never watched Circus. I heard that she's not in Hotel, but I still haven't seen it. Who knows, maybe I will watch it some day. But people in generally have mostly negative things to say about everything after season three, so I'll leave it until I'm truly out of things to watch.


----------



## wankerness

vilk said:


> The lady is like 70 fucking years old, how am I supposed to be into watching her sex scenes for like 45% of half the episodes? .



What's the matter, too HORRIFIC?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

vilk said:


> I like seasons 1-3 thoroughly, but I ultimately stopped watching the show because of Jessica Lange. Yeah yeah yeah everyone loves her, she's the best, maybe you think so, but she was given just wayyyyy to much screentime compared to the other better, more interesting characters. The lady is like 70 fucking years old, how am I supposed to be into watching her sex scenes for like 45% of half the episodes?


Ew. Someone tell the Cryptkeeper to come and get his dusty ass woman.


----------



## mongey

MFB said:


> I'm up to episode 9, and man, that one kind of stung
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one with Princess Carolynn's "great granddaughter" telling her class about her, even though she's never born and it's just a fantasy she tells herself on really terrible days


damn , s4 ep10 hit me harder than 9 . that was real


----------



## synrgy

Rosal76 said:


> "The girl with the Dragon tattoo (2011)"



Apt comparison. Ozark definitely has a Fincher-like vibe to it, and the score sounds much like the Reznor/Ross combination. It explores some pretty dark corners of relationships, humanity, finance, crime, poverty, tourism..

As a side, I just looked it up, and discovered that Jason Bateman apparently started directing in 1989, when he was 20. I had no idea. I gotta hand it to the guy: He's one year older than River Phoenix (RIP). There are 100 of his peers listed here, and it's basically The Tome Of Contemporary Irrelevancy. Roughly 80% of it is folks we haven't (really) seen in years, illustrated in part by several of their head shots not having been updated since the 80's.

Anyway, Bateman directed four episodes of this first season of Ozark; bookending it with the first and last two, which I would argue are the four strongest episodes of the season. I have a feeling he's not going to have trouble finding directing jobs after this, anyway.


----------



## mongey

finished season 4 of bojack. I thought it was great 



Spoiler



got a bit teary at the final scene . after a pretty rough season for everyone the final scene of bo jack smiling at being a brother was a big release


----------



## MFB

I finished S4 yesterday as well, I didn't connect with this one nearly as much as I did with 2 or 3. It felt like when Arrested Development did it's 4th season and the characters you didn't really care about became bigger players than they should have been. Too much Mr. Peanutbutter and/or Todd stuff, not enough Bojack really.

I also watched all of American Vandal, and holy shit, that show really fucking lays into true crime shows. Like, I couldn't give two shits when everyone and their mother was talking about Making A Murderer, because I knew the level they hyped it up to would never deliver, and it's also seems like those shows are more and more moving from whistle-blowing/fraud-exposing journalism and more into court of public opinion. But A.V? It's the most ridiculous premise, and they treated it with the most serious manner, and had some of the best visual gags ever (like, all the different vantage point recreations for the lakeside handjob using 3D models). 

Seriously, go watch that if you want to see the future of mockumentaries.


----------



## mongey

MFB said:


> I finished S4 yesterday as well, I didn't connect with this one nearly as much as I did with 2 or 3. It felt like when Arrested Development did it's 4th season and the characters you didn't really care about became bigger players than they should have been. Too much Mr. Peanutbutter and/or Todd stuff, not enough Bojack really.



I actually enjoyed the focus was elsewhere for allot of the season . I thought bo jacks story line was poignant and paced really well to the season

I thought the princess Caroline stuff was really good . I also really enjoyed the Todd stuff, Mr Peanut Butter and Dianne I could've done a little less with .


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Been watching Harlots on Hulu and it's pretty good. I basically binge watched the whole season last night.


----------



## MickD7

MFB said:


> I finished S4 yesterday as well, I didn't connect with this one nearly as much as I did with 2 or 3. It felt like when Arrested Development did it's 4th season and the characters you didn't really care about became bigger players than they should have been. Too much Mr. Peanutbutter and/or Todd stuff, not enough Bojack really.
> 
> I also watched all of American Vandal, and holy shit, that show really fucking lays into true crime shows. Like, I couldn't give two shits when everyone and their mother was talking about Making A Murderer, because I knew the level they hyped it up to would never deliver, and it's also seems like those shows are more and more moving from whistle-blowing/fraud-exposing journalism and more into court of public opinion. But A.V? It's the most ridiculous premise, and they treated it with the most serious manner, and had some of the best visual gags ever (like, all the different vantage point recreations for the lakeside handjob using 3D models).
> 
> Seriously, go watch that if you want to see the future of mockumentaries.




Binged this yesterday. So much fun, the 3D models the fan theories all of it so funny and clever in the way it took on the crime doco scenarios as it unfolded. 

Watched Star Trek Discovery last night, I didn't mind it as it was only 2 episodes out of 15 that had been on Netflix. It'll be interesting to see what format the show takes whether it pursues fleshing out character arcs and over all story to the season arc or individual episodes focusing on different planets and races.


----------



## mongey

started watching Archer on my train commute yesterday . a few episodes into s1 

I have seen a few episodes before but never watched in order ,and never really knew what was going on 

its fucking funny


----------



## wankerness

I'm going through Big Little Lies, and damn. I had a hard time making it through the first couple episodes, but I'm all in now. Nicole Kidman richly deserved that Emmy for the fifth episode alone. Jeesh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> I'm going through Big Little Lies, and damn. I had a hard time making it through the first couple episodes, but I'm all in now. Nicole Kidman richly deserved that Emmy for the fifth episode alone. Jeesh.


Alexander Skarsgaard is amazing in that, especially when he's playing off of Kidman.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> Alexander Skarsgaard is amazing in that, especially when he's playing off of Kidman.



God yes, that character is incredible. He really shows both sides of that kind of character, which you almost never get. I have always liked him, even on trash like True Blood, but this is BY FAR the best I've ever seen him in, which is saying something after Generation Kill.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> God yes, that character is incredible. He really shows both sides of that kind of character, which you almost never get. I have always liked him, even on trash like True Blood, but this is BY FAR the best I've ever seen him in, which is saying something after Generation Kill.


He's been great in everything I've seen him in. I loved him in Generation Kill, True Blood and Tarzan. I don't know how he didn't get nominated for his character in Big Little Lies.


----------



## mongey

KnightBrolaire said:


> He's been great in everything I've seen him in. I loved him in Generation Kill, True Blood and Tarzan. I don't know how he didn't get nominated for his character in Big Little Lies.


Didn't he win the supporting actor Emmy ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> Didn't he win the supporting actor Emmy ?


oh, so he did, my bad. He definitely deserved it.


----------



## mongey

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh, so he did, my bad. He definitely deserved it.


cool. I only knew that cause my wife has been watching it and told me

sounds like I have to check it out


----------



## wankerness

I can see a lot of guys negatively reacting to it, but it's really good. It has some stupid soap-opera subplots (like a particular auction), but overall it's great. The last two episodes had me on edge the entire time. The ending was perfect. I can't believe they're doing a season 2, it sounds like the worst idea ever, any continuation of this plot can only go badly. They should do the American Horror Story thing and just do a different plot entirely with the same actors.


----------



## takotakumi

Binged The Handmaiden's Tale last week...pretty interesting


----------



## oppgulp

Finished Narcos season 3 this week.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I've been on a "Rick and Morty" bender lately...too bad this Sunday is the last episode of season 3.


----------



## Metropolis

Season 3 of Rick And Morty, I should also start new season of South Park... Stranger Things and The Walking Dead starts this month again with new seasons. And Vikings is continuing with season 5 in 29 Nov. 2017. Looking quite good for end of this year.


----------



## takotakumi

Ozark eps 1-4 took me like 2 weeks to watch
...but from ep 5-10 shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
Couldn't stop watching. Loved it


----------



## jaxadam

takotakumi said:


> Ozark eps 1-4 took me like 2 weeks to watch
> ...but from ep 5-10 shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> Couldn't stop watching. Loved it



We just started watching this. Just finished episode 2, I heard it really gets crazy, which is pretty nuts because it has already started out with a bang.


----------



## takotakumi

jaxadam said:


> We just started watching this. Just finished episode 2, I heard it really gets crazy, which is pretty nuts because it has already started out with a bang.


Yeah most people told me it started with a bang but it wasn't like that for me. (Probably cause I just finished narcos couple of weeks ago 
and the intro is basically that haha)
Get ready for some crazy stuff 

I noticed on some parts they add that "ticking" to the ost like they did on Dunkirk's ost to build up tension.
At first I thought I left my washer or dryer or something on but it was the monitors haha


----------



## Xaios

Star Trek Discovery. First 2 episodes (or two-parter, depending on how you look at it) was pretty polarizing. I was of the opinion that it was "eh, okay." I liked episode 3 significantly more. While not great, it is a pretty significant improvement. Captain Lorca is an intriguing character, reminding me a lot of Rush from Stargate Universe (who's presence was the only redeeming quality of Season 1 among the soapiness of the rest of that show).


----------



## mongey

watched the first 2 eps of american vandal

its very well done and it is funny, but i'm really struggling to see 8 episodes in it


----------



## Ralyks

Persona 4 Golden Animation, and rewatching Trigun and Cowboy Bebop.... Yeah, its been a very anime mood around the house.

Oh, and catching up on South Park. Still good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Big Mouth was hilarious. I binged the whole thing again this weekend.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Binging on Mindhunter on NF. 

Interested in how they developed the science behind the profiling.


----------



## wankerness

Tried to start watching Haven because of John Dunsworth. It's really surreal every time the lead actress's face isn't visible while she's talking. I immediately picture Elena from Uncharted. I didn't know that voice actress wasn't just a voice actress. The music on this show is THE WORST, too.

I read the Stephen King story this is supposedly based on long ago, but haven't yet been able to discern any relation to this show besides Maine.


----------



## mongey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Big Mouth was hilarious. I binged the whole thing again this weekend.



me and the wife watched the first episode of big mouth last night without knowing anything about it . just put it on while we had dinner 

fuck we laughed


----------



## wankerness

Mindhunter's alright, definitely not binge material (which is good). It's similar to Zodiac in tone but not content, apart from being in the 70s and having a serial killer)\. It's sure better than most of the other trash serial killer shows out there, but I don't really like the main character, his interactions with his girlfriend aren't fun to watch (not that they're supposed to be), and the interviews are so heavy and disturbing that I want to take a bath after every episode. As it should be, but yeah. This is definitely a show most people are going to want to ration out. 

The episode intros with the BTK killer suck.


----------



## MFB

I've started watching it recently, it's more just frustrating seeing people in the past so stuck in their ways than anything else  I recently watched a video about Fincher's directing style/camera work and now I can't unsee it in Mindhunters.

It's not bad, and it's something I should be into for what it is, but it's just kind of boring


----------



## wankerness

MFB said:


> I've started watching it recently, it's more just frustrating seeing people in the past so stuck in their ways than anything else  I recently watched a video about Fincher's directing style/camera work and now I can't unsee it in Mindhunters.
> 
> It's not bad, and it's something I should be into for what it is, but it's just kind of boring


He only did the first two and last two episodes. I haven't seen that video, what's it called? There are multiple on youtube. "Visual Style Breakdown?"


----------



## synrgy

I'm guessing it might be this one, which was recently making rounds:


----------



## MFB

wankerness said:


> He only did the first two and last two episodes. I haven't seen that video, what's it called? There are multiple on youtube. "Visual Style Breakdown?"



Here's the video itself, I've only seen his 'big' movies (Se7en, Fight Club, Social Network) but I never picked up on them until I watched it

edit: welp, synrgy beat me to it


----------



## lewis

walking dead now its back.
Tbh the season 08 ep was much better than 90% of last season.

the only thing I dont like is the vagueness the show adopts. It seems it intentionally tries to create a mystery and some times its too forced.

Like every episode plays with timelines now. It was good a few times here and there but now every episode we see a glimpse of the ending first that seems confusing, then the middle with multiple flashes of the future throughout the episode?.
shooting all over the place and its getting distracting.


----------



## mongey

I really didn't dig the new walking dead

too many badly written cheesy speeches . don't really care anymore


----------



## wankerness

Finished Mindhunter, definitely wouldn't recommend overall, the last few episodes were a real slog.

Watched all of The Good Place so far, I really like it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I swore off Walking Dead after the season 7 opener..... but was talked into giving it another chance, and so now I'm caught up and hooked again. I would have done a lot differently, but I'm also grateful enough to live in the golden age of media that I'm willing to overlook the hiccups. This is still an amazing show.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rewatching season 1 of stranger things before I start on season 2


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adam Of Angels said:


> I swore off Walking Dead after the season 7 opener..... but was talked into giving it another chance, and so now I'm caught up and hooked again. I would have done a lot differently, but I'm also grateful enough to live in the golden age of media that I'm willing to overlook the hiccups. This is still an amazing show.


Eh, I disagree. The emphasis on the people and their overly dramatic bs over that of the zombies, who seem secondary, is kind of played out at this point. There are occasional scenes with zombies as if the directors and writers went, "Oh, by the way, here's some zombies. We almost forgot and we're sure you did as well."


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, I disagree. The emphasis on the people and their overly dramatic bs over that of the zombies, who seem secondary, is kind of played out at this point. There are occasional scenes with zombies as if the directors and writers went, "Oh, by the way, here's some zombies. We almost forgot and we're sure you did as well."



I don't know about you, but a show that focuses primarily on zombies would lose me fast. As far as I can tell, the show has always been about survival, and, also being a drama, makes sense as is. I'm interested in seeing how people would build a new world after a collapse, so it keeps me entertained, anyway. 



Oh, by the way, Stranger Things Season 2 is great. I think I like it more than the 1st season.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't know about you, but a show that focuses primarily on zombies would lose me fast. As far as I can tell, the show has always been about survival, and, also being a drama, makes sense as is. I'm interested in seeing how people would build a new world after a collapse, so it keeps me entertained, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, Stranger Things Season 2 is great. I think I like it more than the 1st season.


It doesn't need to "focus primarily on zombies," but it'd be nice if it didn't treat them as an afterthought or like it's putting the crew out to include it. "Oh, god. Do we have to do another zombie scene. We'd much rather have cheesy ass monologues."


----------



## bostjan

I think it's just shows in general. Season one is exposition, seasons 2 and 3 the show hits a stride. Season 4 and beyond, the writers have to come up with new stuff to keep people interested. For one, they'll lose some people no matter what, as the focus of the show necessarily shifts, or if they try not to shift it too much, they lose people for not bringing anything new to the table. After season 8 or 9, the show almost always gets stale and needs to pack it in.

All of the damn time, when a character completes an arc on a poorly written show, the next season, everything is as if the character never did anything. Or a new villain is introduced, and it makes no sense how he had not crossed paths with the other characters before, and it's all swept under the rug.

In some ways, it's better, long term, for a show to start out kind of bad, but showing some promise, then improve gradually, than for the show to start out great and have no room for improvement.


----------



## synrgy

Binged right through Stranger Things 2. Some non-spoilery thoughts:

Better storytelling and character development, IMHO. That said, I'd wager this season was considerably less 'scary' than the first. I wouldn't even call it 'horror'; more like 'creepy sci-fi/fantasy'. The score is still excellent, but is arguably a hair less subtle than it was in S1. In fairness, though, that may be due to my awareness of the content, rather than the content itself.

Anyway, I really enjoyed it. No gripes other than the obvious "Awww... When does S3 start?"


----------



## wankerness

I like Stranger Things 2 a LOT more than the first season, which I found disappointing and kind of obnoxious at times, especially all the crap with the demigorgon. I'm only 5 episodes through it, though. I like watching many of the characters and I'd much rather spend time with them than watch crappy Alien rip-offs. Dustin and Steve are the best. I like Nancy alright too, even if the triangle with Jonathan is dull.

Mike, though. What a little ASSHOLE. That kid is such a whiney little tyrant, complaining about everyone doing things without him giving the go-ahead, or being a jerk to Max, etc. I loathe that kid. Here's hoping they don't try to do another touching romantic reunion with him and 11, cause it was grating enough in the first season and this season I really don't want anything good to happen to him  I'm hoping we continue getting tons of time with Dustin, the obvious best character.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Stranger Things game is pretty awesome, though I have no clue who any of the characters are since I've never seen the show.


----------



## mongey

most of the way through big mouth, 2 left I think , and it is a really funny show

only thing I dont really rate is coach Steve , seems kinds tacked on and forced


----------



## wankerness

If it weren't for the questionable 11 episode and the last 20 seconds, I'd say I really liked Stranger Things 2. As is, it's way better than the first. I LOVED the extended ending. Dustin and Steve are the best combo ever. Nancy is so adorable and it's too bad about the bland triangle with Jonathan. I want the bully and


Spoiler



Nancy's mom


 to become a thing cause that was greatly amusing.

Here's hoping they continue in season 3 with even more emphasis on character instead of getting bigger and bigger effects budgets and repeating the same threats every season. The characters are mostly great and really involving! I could take or leave most of the action, but I thought it worked a lot better than in season 1 where we had stuff like the entire episode where Jonathan and Nancy set up traps to fight the demon, fought it, and then it had zero relevance to the plot anyway cause deus ex machina!!


----------



## MFB

Mrs. Wheeler in S2?


----------



## Demiurge

Wife's been sick & couch-bound so there's been some extended Netflixing. We finished Stranger Things 2 and Big Mouth last night. My recommendation: the shows should trade monsters for their next seasons.


----------



## mongey

just finished S3 of Archer . really good .S1 was great , S2 I liked but it had a few flat episodes I thought , S3 was all good . love Pam 


will start season 4 on my commute this afternoon


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Maybe doesn't count, but I've been watching a handful of Podcasts (for some reason I almost never simply listen to them - I have to watch them) on a daily basis for maybe a year and a half now. Joe Rogan's is easily the best by a long shot, followed by Fighter and The Kid (Bryan Callen + Brendan Schaub) and Tigerbelly (Bobby Lee).


----------



## r33per

Orphan Black. Also finished House of Cards a few weeks ago, before all the furore...


----------



## C_Henderson

r33per said:


> Orphan Black. Also finished House of Cards a few weeks ago, before all the furore...



Finished Orphan Black last month! Honestly, it's easily the show I've enjoyed the most since Breaking Bad (along with Stranger Things). It's a shame I didn't discover it sooner, but I still managed to find the time to watch all 5 seasons in a month. Acting and character development are simply mindblowing. Withdrawal is being tough now


----------



## myrtorp

Saw first 2 seasons of Black Mirror. Pretty fun concept with different ideas every episode. 

Going through first season of Star Trek TOS with the family. Much better than I had thought, also has that cheesy vibe like the old Bond movies in a way. Really enjoy it.


----------



## mongey

3 ep's into the new stranger things and I'm really liking it 

think more than the 1st season


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finished s2 of stranger things and started on ripper street.


----------



## bostjan

Stranger Things 2 was good, IMO. I think the differences in tone from Stranger Things 1 was all understandable. I am hoping that the new character whose storyline seemed to go pretty much nowhere will be making another appearance later on or something, but whatever, devoting an entire episode late in the series to something so seemingly inconsequential is probably not the greatest idea, but there was enough interesting stuff otherwise to make it very easy to forgive.


----------



## Demiurge

Mindhunter on Netflix was pretty good. Based on the book of the same name, a semi-fictionalization of the early days of studying serial killer et cetera. It's a little rough from the get go before you're made to understand that the show is 'in' on the main character being too glib for his own good, and there's a lot of _gee-whiz look at the new thinking versus old thinking_ stuff that's a bit too on-the-nose. Otherwise, the dark tone sprinkled with humor is appealing, and there are some great performances. If you like serial killers (who doesn't?!), I'd recommend it.


----------



## Metropolis

All four episodes of The Walking Dead season 8 has been like one boring filler episode, that will never end. They should really wrap up the whole show, or come up with something new and intresting in terms of story telling and the whole plot.

Stranger Things 2 was really entertaining, character developement was definetly better than in season 1. Also I love the 80's movie and music references it has.

This was most recent find, The Last Kingdom is about early medieval England in the vein of Vikings. It seems promising at the start of season one.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4179452/?ref_=fn_al_tt_3


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Those first three episodes of the new Walking Dead were entertaining enough, but that fourth one was pretty much terrible. I think it's because I just barely give the tiniest shit about Ezekiel, and most of the acting is 2nd rate.


----------



## mongey

Adam Of Angels said:


> Those first three episodes of the new Walking Dead were entertaining enough, but that fourth one was pretty much terrible. I think it's because I just barely give the tiniest shit about Ezekiel, and most of the acting is 2nd rate.


agree 100%, well not on the first 3. I thought 1 and 2 sucked and 3 was marginally better 

agree . only character I am less interested than Ezekiel is Jesus. 

show has completely lost the plot IMHO .That car chase in ep4 was awful. was like something out of a late 80's van damme film

thing is they want to do an action season ,fine . but do action well for fucks sake


----------



## Metropolis

I don't know... guns not having even remotely realistic recoil, and almost every bullet bouncing off from metal and creating a spark, come on  if a tv-show contains lot of shooting I also expect them to sound more realistic than that. The Walking Dead really has gone downhill, but there might be hope for a change during the season, or some sort of twist, there just has to be.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

If Andy Lincoln and J.D. Morgan had more screen time, it would automatically be 5x better. Maybe the latter half will be more interesting. I'll keep watching either way - it's not bad at all, just not amazing like it once was.


----------



## mongey

by accident watched an episode of forged in fire , and i'm into it now. watched 4 in a row

its made by the top chef/ink master people and is about making knives and swords. it rocks


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> by accident watched an episode of forged in fire , and i'm into it now. watched 4 in a row
> 
> its made by the top chef/ink master people and is about making knives and swords. it rocks


love that show, it's really cool to see the forging techniques and for a history nerd like me it's really fun to see weapons I've only seen in museums actually getting tested.


----------



## Alberto7

Let's see...

Watched Stranger Things 2. Loved it, and loved it a lot more than the first season, which I liked a lot.

I've been watching Parks and Recreation for a while. Shit's hysterical.

Watched the first episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine. I kinda liked it, I may keep watching it.

Watched Narcos season 3. Also loved it, but I recognize it may not be what people were expecting from it. It was different. That said, I liked it as much as the rest of the series. Being from Venezuela also really helps in liking this show, as all the culture and the language make it so relatable.

I'm on what must be my 7th or 8th re-play of Friends. I just keep looping it in the background while I do other things.


----------



## r33per

C_Henderson said:


> Finished Orphan Black last month! Honestly, it's easily the show I've enjoyed the most since Breaking Bad (along with Stranger Things). It's a shame I didn't discover it sooner, but I still managed to find the time to watch all 5 seasons in a month. Acting and character development are simply mindblowing. Withdrawal is being tough now


Finished it at the weekend. It kinda started to feel like the same writing that appeared in Prison Break (you know: they saved me, they betrayed me, my enemy's enemy is my firend etc. - and also sometimes quite shouty delivery for really no reason), but Tatiana was outstanding, to the point that I sometimes forgot that it was the same actress playing these roles. Very impressed with her. Alison and Donnie were hilarious - they had the wonderful thing of doing some really hideous and dreadful actions, but in very laugh-out-loud ways - a lot like what goes on in Keeping Mum.


----------



## MFB

mongey said:


> by accident watched an episode of forged in fire , and i'm into it now. watched 4 in a row
> 
> its made by the top chef/ink master people and is about making knives and swords. it rocks





KnightBrolaire said:


> love that show, it's really cool to see the forging techniques and for a history nerd like me it's really fun to see weapons I've only seen in museums actually getting tested.



I've been watching for about 2 or 3 seasons, it's one of my favorite shows to the point where I've almost picked up a forge and started smithing in my friggin' garage


----------



## mongey

finished off big mouth .was really good from start to finish 

finished season 4 of archer. also great. I know it mixes up the setting in 5 . I have been slamming it so gonna take a couple weeks off then give 5 a go


----------



## mongey

downloaded the first few episodes of the new star trek explorer netflix series and enjoyed it so far . a few cheesy lines of dialogue here and there but its entertaining enough


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Punisher isn't really a sit down and binge watch kind of show, but it's definitely better than luke cage, iron fist or defenders imo. Jon Bernthal is excellent and the writing is pretty solid. Fight scenes are well done and generally pretty brutal (not quite Punisher War Zone/Garth Ennis run brutal but close).


----------



## synrgy

Yeah, I just finished Punisher. I'd put it right up there with Daredevil and Jessica Jones. Refreshingly great, after the stinky flatulence that was Iron Fist and then The Defenders.


----------



## wankerness

I kind of wish it was done by Lexi Alexander in exactly the tone of her movie. PWZ is one of the most fun movies out there. DARK AND GRITTY seems to be the default tone for most of these Netflix things. Ludicrously violent to the point of hilarity would be something different!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> I kind of wish it was done by Lexi Alexander in exactly the tone of her movie. PWZ is one of the most fun movies out there. DARK AND GRITTY seems to be the default tone for most of these Netflix things. Ludicrously violent to the point of hilarity would be something different!


I don't get the hate for War Zone, it nailed the over the top gore and dark humor of Garth Ennis' run of the punisher. Stevenson was an excellent Punisher. I will say that the new netflix series has some good War Zone esque moments but generally sticks to a more serious tone. There's one scene where he cuts off a guys head, throws it at his friends and has a grenade taped to the head. That made me laugh so hard since that's something Ennis would write.


----------



## MFB

But, Punisher isn't a character who should be hilarious, he's meant to be a character who you admire for what he is, but know that if he existed in the real world he'd be an absolute nightmare


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> But, Punisher isn't a character who should be hilarious, he's meant to be a character who you admire for what he is, but know that if he existed in the real world he'd be an absolute nightmare


It's not that he's hilarious, it's more the quips he'd make on occasion and the very dark humor that was found in the netflix series/War Zone/Ennis' writing. One of my favorite examples from the comics is when this journalist is trying to blackmail frank and follows him around as he kills mafia members, interviewing him/filming the process. Basically he ends up getting horrifically injured in almost every engagement while frank walks away unscathed. It builds to an absurd level of stubbornness/dedication to the story that ends up with him accidentally falling into a wood chipper. Another one that sticks in my brain is the sewer midget mafia issue. Basically frank and wolverine partly team up and kill a pile of midget mobsters down in the sewers. The whole thing is absolutely insane, bordering on the point of absurdity, which is why I love it.


----------



## takotakumi

Just finished the new AHS....this has been the worst season yet for me


----------



## mongey

walking dead is limping along like a half decomposed zombie corpse . going nowhere and doing nothing in particular


----------



## Gravy Train

"Dark" on Netflix. It's kind of like a darker, German version of Stranger Things. It's very interesting and has had my attention these past couple of nights.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

been watching sword art online. I really dig the idea of an mmo where if you die in-game and you die irl. I know the idea has been done before but the characterization is pretty good and it puts enough tweaks on rpg ideas to be interesting imo.


----------



## mongey

finished off star trek discovery . It was ok . I'd say overall a watchable 6/10 .If I didn't commute every day I wouldn't have bothered getting all through it


----------



## mongey

walking dead mid season finale. horrible. this show is officially dead . writers should just give up and save face. they obviously have no ideas left


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> finished off star trek discovery . It was ok . I'd say overall a watchable 6/10 .If I didn't commute every day I wouldn't have bothered getting all through it


you should check out the orville, it's basically what would happen if star trek had a comedy slant.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mongey said:


> walking dead mid season finale. horrible. this show is officially dead . writers should just give up and save face. they obviously have no ideas left


Yeah, killing well liked people on the show is ridiculous. I mean I get that they can't always just kill off people that showed up two episodes ago or aren't well liked, but killing off a popular character two seasons in a row, plus the rehashing of the whole Governor idea more than once smacks of "we totally have zero fucking clue what to do anymore."


----------



## mongey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, killing well liked people on the show is ridiculous. I mean I get that they can't always just kill off people that showed up two episodes ago or aren't well liked, but killing off a popular character two seasons in a row, plus the rehashing of the whole Governor idea more than once smacks of "we totally have zero fucking clue what to do anymore."



yeah. Its not even character killing for me . the story line is so just convoluted and moronic with characters doing things that really make no sense


----------



## Alberto7

I watched The Punisher on Netflix and it was great. Seemed a bit tiring and somewhat cliche in the beginning, but it really picks up the pace quickly. I was surprised at the amount of violence in a show with the "Marvel" name on it. It felt morbidly good.  The fight scenes were great. If there is one superpower I gathered that Frank Castle has, is his ability to take a near-death beating and be fine the day after. 

I'm also currently watching the new season of The Crown. I still find it a fascinating show. Pacing seems quite a bit slower this time, but somewhat more maturely written. 5 episodes in and I still miss John Lithgow as Sir Winston Churchill. I hope he shows up later.

I'm still watching Parks and Recreation. It just gets funnier.



KnightBrolaire said:


> been watching sword art online. I really dig the idea of an mmo where if you die in-game and you die irl. I know the idea has been done before but the characterization is pretty good and it puts enough tweaks on rpg ideas to be interesting imo.



I detested that show. Really cool idea and lots of potential with great music and visuals, but it was all wasted on irritating tropes and writing seemingly done by a horny 16-year old... oh wait, that's exactly what happened. Ironically, it was still a very entertaining show to watch. I guess I loved hating it, especially the second half, and particularly towards the end of it.


----------



## NotDonVito

Ye' summon the *ANIME THREAD*.

I agree with everything Alberto said about SAO, and I would still keep watching it. It's a fun show where you don't have to think about anything. Just enjoy Kirito building his harem of 16 year old girls and being perfect all the time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

SAO? Oh yeah I remembered that. I more or less crucified it with a wall of text in the anime thread. 

.hack//Sign did the theme of being trapped in an MMORPG so much better before it.


----------



## Jarmake

Just finished watching black sails. I've got to say, it was one of the best shows I've watched in the last couple of years. And they had the balls to end it on season 4, unlike majority of good shows which turn in to shit when the creators just can't let go of their child and just keep it on life support for 6 seasons, even though the serie has been vegetable for so long without any hope of recovering from the fatal accident that happened in season 4 or 5.


----------



## r33per

Finishing Grimm season 5 on Netflix. More out of stubbornness because I watched 1-4 a while back and kinda liked it to start with.


Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, killing well liked people on the show is ridiculous. I mean I get that they can't always just kill off people that showed up two episodes ago or aren't well liked, but killing off a popular character two seasons in a row, plus the rehashing of the whole Governor idea more than once smacks of "we totally have zero fucking clue what to do anymore."


 Totally agree. Lost interest a while back as they clearly reached their story arcs and then found the idea cookie jar contained only crumbs.


----------



## naw38

Gravy Train said:


> "Dark" on Netflix. It's kind of like a darker, German version of Stranger Things. It's very interesting and has had my attention these past couple of nights.



Oh shit man, I’ve been slowly watching that with my girlfriend and it’s awesome. I’d say it’s a combination of Stranger Things, True Detective and Donnie Darko; although we’re only a few episodes in. Love the tone and pacing of it. I’m hoping it gets darker; it certainly seems to be heading that way.


----------



## Gravy Train

naw38 said:


> Oh shit man, I’ve been slowly watching that with my girlfriend and it’s awesome. I’d say it’s a combination of Stranger Things, True Detective and Donnie Darko; although we’re only a few episodes in. Love the tone and pacing of it. I’m hoping it gets darker; it certainly seems to be heading that way.



I finished it last week, it was a truly fantastic show. Very different to what I've been watching!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I started watching Ash vs Evil Dead.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I started watching Ash vs Evil Dead.


such a good show, I love how campy it is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Agreed. Not a show, but I'm about to watch A Christmas Horror Story. William Shatner is in it for some reason.


----------



## Ralyks

Started Philip K Dicks Electric Dreams. First episode down and reaaalllyyy digging it so far.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Tore though Wormwood (Netflix). There aren't many movies or shows that revolve around MK Ultra so this was really interesting to watch. They did a great job of letting the son tell his rendition of his father's story all while throwing in tastefully written scenes with some surprising faces holding down key roles. There's six additional pod casts for after the show ends, but haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Archer. I'm up to season 4 or 5.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Started to watch the new season of The League Of Gentlemen. It's like being reunited with an old friend after so long, only the old friend is frighteningly insane, obsessed with pens and frogs and occasionally goes out in the nude. Love it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Godless.
Broadchurch.
Doc Martin.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

watching the runaways and it's so boring. 
also plowing through narcos, which is really good.


----------



## Guitarmiester

KnightBrolaire said:


> watching the runaways and it's so boring.
> also plowing through narcos, which is really good.



Narcos was great. I haven't watched season 3 yet. I rarely hear much about narcos and wonder why? Season one and two were powerhouses that deserve more attention.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Guitarmiester said:


> Narcos was great. I haven't watched season 3 yet. I rarely hear much about narcos and wonder why? Season one and two were powerhouses that deserve more attention.


I heard a lot of buzz about it for the season 1 and 2, but i think the switch in stories/characters for season 3 threw a lot of people off


----------



## Guitarmiester

I finished Stranger Things season 2 earlier this week and hate to say it but I found the entire season disappointing. 11's little side adventure and new edgy look were really lame. I'm not sure if it was because they had a bigger budget to work with or what the deal was but the whole 80's thing seemed way too forced this time around. 

There were some alright moments but more cringe worthy than good. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> I heard a lot of buzz about it for the season 1 and 2, but i think the switch in stories/characters for season 3 threw a lot of people off



Season 2 ended at a pivotal moment, so I've been expecting some sort of change for season 3. I'm interested to dive in and see where they went with it.


----------



## Ralyks

Finally started Mr. Robot season 3. It’s been a bunch of moments of “Well, THAT escalated quickly...”


----------



## Demiurge

Just finished season one of Legion (it's on Hulu now). With all the weirdness, surreal-ness, and humor- it's what I always hoped the X-Men related shows & movies would be.

Starting Fargo now. So far, so good. Billy Bob Thornton's character is awesome.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Ralyks said:


> Finally started Mr. Robot season 3. It’s been a bunch of moments of “Well, THAT escalated quickly...”



Season 3 put Mr. Robot back on track, with the exception of a few moments here and there. There are parts of the ending that were more annoying and weak rather than their intentions of being big reveals and pivotal moments _*cough*_ Angela _*cough*_. Another thing I didn't like was that Tyrel went from being this obscure, confident character to being so reliant and obsessed with Elliot. Not sure what they were going for with that. 

Anyone that jumped ship because of Season 2 should really give Season 3 a watch. Not only does it sum all of Season 2 up in a matter of minutes, the show returns to its core characters and stories instead of trying so hard to create useless side plots and side characters that nobody cares about.


----------



## Ralyks

Anyone else check out Altered Carbon? 4 episodes in, I’m digging it. At least it’s satifying my want for more Cyberpunk related content.


----------



## takotakumi

Guitarmiester said:


> Season 2 ended at a pivotal moment, so I've been expecting some sort of change for season 3. I'm interested to dive in and see where they went with it.


I thought it was going to suck without Pablo but imo they did an excellent job redirecting to the new "bad guys" of the series.
The plot was amazing too, to me it felt as a flawless transition. Expected the season to suck but loved it.


----------



## r33per

Season One of How To Get Away With Murder. Started fairly well, got ridiculous in a very boring kind of way. Characters were anaemic (obvs. referring to personality...), writing was lazy and found myself totally uninterested in the selfishness and hypocritical self-righteousness of everyone that graced the screen.

Sorry, Shonda: this one really didn't do it for me.


----------



## fps

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Started to watch the new season of The League Of Gentlemen. It's like being reunited with an old friend after so long, only the old friend is frighteningly insane, obsessed with pens and frogs and occasionally goes out in the nude. Love it.



Latest series of Inside No 9 (Shearsmith and Pemberton from LoG) just finished - brilliant series closer.


----------



## fps

Tried an episode of Stranger Things. Left me bored beyond belief. Pastiche of other things I've already seen, not very interesting mysteries, I'll give it one more episode but this is striking me as empty hype and a lot of people seeing things and going *Oh I recognise this thing* so far.


----------



## wankerness

I listened to the first track of Dark Side of the Moon. This is what people were hyped about?! It's just a bunch of thumps, typewriter noises, and talking! I might listen to another track, but I think people just like it because they think if it's this abstract it must be good.


----------



## fps

wankerness said:


> I listened to the first track of Dark Side of the Moon. This is what people were hyped about?! It's just a bunch of thumps, typewriter noises, and talking! I might listen to another track, but I think people just like it because they think if it's this abstract it must be good.



If that's a reference to my post, I really hope you can see the differences, especially as Dark Side would be *the original* in the post I've made, not the duplicate. Abstract? No, it's the utter familiarity of the whole thing which is the issue here, which again makes it a false equivalence. I'm also a Film teacher, it's not an uninformed opinion.

I haven't seen Twin Peaks before, and having watched the first episode of that I won't be heading back to boresville anytime soon.


----------



## Guitarmiester

takotakumi said:


> I thought it was going to suck without Pablo but imo they did an excellent job redirecting to the new "bad guys" of the series.
> The plot was amazing too, to me it felt as a flawless transition. Expected the season to suck but loved it.



Finally started up season 3 and am 4 episodes deep. So far, I'm all in just like I was for season 1 & 2. Great show as usual.


----------



## wankerness

fps said:


> If that's a reference to my post, I really hope you can see the differences, especially as Dark Side would be *the original* in the post I've made, not the duplicate. Abstract? No, it's the utter familiarity of the whole thing which is the issue here, which again makes it a false equivalence. I'm also a Film teacher, it's not an uninformed opinion.
> 
> I haven't seen Twin Peaks before, and having watched the first episode of that I won't be heading back to boresville anytime soon.



It was tongue-in-cheek saying that if you watch the first episode of something and use that to dismiss all of it it would be like listening to the first track of something and using that to dismiss the album. That was the only album I could think of off-hand where the first track was in no way representative of the rest of it. I don't actually remember the first episode of Stranger Things. It probably IS representative of all of it. I was underwhelmed by season 1. But, what I ultimately ended up liking about it a lot were the characters. The alien crap and the 80s references actively annoyed me.

I am now confused as to what you're saying in the last sentence. You haven't seen Twin Peaks, but having watched the first episode of Stranger Things, you won't watch it?


----------



## xAGx

other than Dragon Ball Super *cough cough* nerd. lol 

I've been enjoying reruns of the George Lopez show and actually very recently ive been catching last man standing and its absolutely hilarious


----------



## fps

wankerness said:


> It was tongue-in-cheek saying that if you watch the first episode of something and use that to dismiss all of it it would be like listening to the first track of something and using that to dismiss the album. That was the only album I could think of off-hand where the first track was in no way representative of the rest of it. I don't actually remember the first episode of Stranger Things. It probably IS representative of all of it. I was underwhelmed by season 1. But, what I ultimately ended up liking about it a lot were the characters. The alien crap and the 80s references actively annoyed me.
> 
> I am now confused as to what you're saying in the last sentence. You haven't seen Twin Peaks, but having watched the first episode of Stranger Things, you won't watch it?



Hehe - I'd watched the first episodes of both, and made my choice. Been watching some more Twin Peaks, I love Lynch anyway so it's not a surprise I'm digging it, but the care and attention, the differentiation of scene and mood with soundtrack and characterisation, it's just a delight. Whereas ST feels designed by a very geeky, but still, a, committee.


----------



## wankerness

I had a hard time getting into Twin Peaks the first time and I think I crapped out on Episode 2, but on second attempt (burning through it in preparation for Season 3 so I could watch that as it aired), I liked it quite a bit. Well, until the point where almost everyone stops liking it, anyway. It's no Mulholland Dr, but Fire Walk With Me practically is. I think it's my second favorite of his movies. And you need to have seen the whole original series in order to watch it!


----------



## mongey

fps said:


> Hehe - I'd watched the first episodes of both, and made my choice. Been watching some more Twin Peaks, I love Lynch anyway so it's not a surprise I'm digging it, but the care and attention, the differentiation of scene and mood with soundtrack and characterisation, it's just a delight. Whereas ST feels designed by a very geeky, but still, a, committee.


I know what your saying about stranger things but I think it defs is a love letter to material that they grew up with .a little too much a rip off of some of it ?maybe 

but I think it does get into some new territory story wise .it just takes a few episodes to get there 

personally I liked the second season more than the first. felt a little more focussed


----------



## fps

wankerness said:


> I had a hard time getting into Twin Peaks the first time and I think I crapped out on Episode 2, but on second attempt (burning through it in preparation for Season 3 so I could watch that as it aired), I liked it quite a bit. Well, until the point where almost everyone stops liking it, anyway. It's no Mulholland Dr, but Fire Walk With Me practically is. I think it's my second favorite of his movies. And you need to have seen the whole original series in order to watch it!



I couldn't love the original series more - this is my first viewing and I'm utterly under its spell. Really looking forward to moving into the rest of the Twin Peaks universe!!


----------



## CrazyDean

xAGx said:


> other than Dragon Ball Super *cough cough* nerd. lol



I'm watching this too. I've been very happy with the direction the show has gone in the past year. It's unfortunate that the show is ending next month. Oh well, DB has been coming and going for thirty years, now. I'm sure it'll be back at some point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trying to slog through Legion. It's really slow/tedious.


----------



## wankerness

Everyone gets a huge boner for that show, and I loved Hannibal, so I was very surprised when I felt no desire to watch past the first episode. I forced myself to watch the next couple and it just kind of went in one eye and out the other. Not for me, I guess. I think its approach to reality was just not for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Alright so I'm almost done with legion and it legitimately took more than half the season to start doing some interesting stuff. episode 5 is when things start to kick off and they start to really ramp up from there.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I still need to give Legion another chance. I watched part of episode one when it aired but didn't make it all the way through. Seemed interesting but lacked any substance to make me care enough to finish out the episode.


----------



## wankerness

The only thing I liked about the first episode was seeing that woman (she played Dodd's daughter) from Fargo S2 get another role. I loathed Aubrey Plaza's character. Part of it was seeing people say "OMG IT'S PERFECT USE OF AUBREY PLAZA" before I saw it, probably. I like her in some things, like her two starring movie roles, but man could I not stand her in the couple of episodes I saw here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> The only thing I liked about the first episode was seeing that woman (she played Dodd's daughter) from Fargo S2 get another role. I loathed Aubrey Plaza's character. Part of it was seeing people say "OMG IT'S PERFECT USE OF AUBREY PLAZA" before I saw it, probably. I like her in some things, like her two starring movie roles, but man could I not stand her in the couple of episodes I saw here.


She is actually one of the best parts about the show, at least later on. I don't really want to give anything away but she's a relatively important character.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Season 11 of X-Files. 

Mostly nostalgia but I’m digging it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Does Raw and Smackdown count? I pay for the Network (as the memes say, for just $9.99!), and wouldn't really get as much out of it if I just watched the PPVs and didn't at least passively watch the shows.


----------



## gnoll

I finished Mad Men a few days ago. I thought it was really good from the start up until somewhere in the middle. Then it started going a bit downhill and the last 2 seasons or so were not that great. I just feel like they could have done more with the latter half of the show, but all in all I still liked it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finished up season 1 of The Mist. I dug it overall, some LOST esque writing at times (ie set things up and never follow through) but the gore is very well done and it's legit kind of creepy at times. Some of the characters are unpleasant in the beginning but they flesh em out and make them much more tolerable. It gets crazy really quick.

Almost done with Billions S1. I like the weird dynamic between the 3 main characters and how it's like a tamer Wolf of Wall Street. It's a pretty good drama so far. Seeing Paul Giamatti pursue his white whale to the detriment of his marriage and Maggie Sif (who I loved in SOA) struggle with loyalty to her husband or her boss is pretty compelling. Damien Lewis exudes greasy charm with a perma smirk on his face, though he gets fleshed out as a billionaire struggling with survivor's guilt/a perpetual conniver/loyal family man.


----------



## MickD7

Rick and Morty- pretty good fun with some repeat viewing of some episodes. Ricks cynical humour is always the best parts of this show. 

Strange Things Seaon 2. Amazing up until the stupid stand alone episode with 11 and the Z grade X Men team. What a way to shit on an otherwise enjoyable show. Paul Riser and Sean Astin made up the more fun throwback roles in this. 

Peaky Blinders- I still have 1 more season left on this. But god damn Sam Neil and Cillian Murphy kill the game in this, the addition of Tom Hardy has been awesome as well. 

American Gods- Ian Mcshane makes it worth sticking around for. It has some interesting moments and I’ll have to check it out again. 

Black Mirror- so far some interesting episodes, but man it gets a bit self aware pretty quickly. 

Is Vikings worth following up on? I kind of bailed out on it after the 4th season went on it’s mid season break. I wanted more moments like the Blood Eagle episode and less of Fimmel chewing the scenery.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MickD7 said:


> Rick and Morty- pretty good fun with some repeat viewing of some episodes. Ricks cynical humour is always the best parts of this show.
> 
> Strange Things Seaon 2. Amazing up until the stupid stand alone episode with 11 and the Z grade X Men team. What a way to shit on an otherwise enjoyable show. Paul Riser and Sean Astin made up the more fun throwback roles in this.
> 
> Peaky Blinders- I still have 1 more season left on this. But god damn Sam Neil and Cillian Murphy kill the game in this, the addition of Tom Hardy has been awesome as well.
> 
> American Gods- Ian Mcshane makes it worth sticking around for. It has some interesting moments and I’ll have to check it out again.
> 
> Black Mirror- so far some interesting episodes, but man it gets a bit self aware pretty quickly.
> 
> Is Vikings worth following up on? I kind of bailed out on it after the 4th season went on it’s mid season break. I wanted more moments like the Blood Eagle episode and less of Fimmel chewing the scenery.


 I won't spoil vikings but it's still good and worth watching. the action scenes are a bit more prevalent in the later episodes.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Just started on Mindhunter. Not too sure what to think after episode 1 but I'm going to push through to the end.


----------



## naw38

Started watching The Wire for the first time a few weeks back. Just got up to the second season; pretty nice surprise that they've used the Tom Waits version of Way Down In The Hole for the opening credits... that said, the music throughout the show tends to be really at odd with the overall tone of the show. 
But that's about my only complaint, it's really good and I feel stupid for having taken this long to watch it.


----------



## Guitarmiester

naw38 said:


> Started watching The Wire for the first time a few weeks back. Just got up to the second season; pretty nice surprise that they've used the Tom Waits version of Way Down In The Hole for the opening credits... that said, the music throughout the show tends to be really at odd with the overall tone of the show.
> But that's about my only complaint, it's really good and I feel stupid for having taken this long to watch it.



Took me a while to finally watch the Wire, too. That was even with friends bugging me to watch it. Once I started I steam rolled through all seasons. Season 1 was a tough watch for the 1st few episodes. Once you become familiar with the characters, it gets much better. The shipping docks and school district where my favorite seasons. So many good episodes.


----------



## naw38

See, I started watching it because I just read Homicide, by the creator of the series. It was his non fiction account of homicide detectives in Baltimore for the whole of 88. Going into The Wire, I knew the characters already, I even knew a lot of the dialogue. It’s been great seeing those stories play out on screen. 

Season two is really good so far! I’m digging Andy Belfleur in a serious role. I do miss his southern accent though.


----------



## mongey

naw38 said:


> Started watching The Wire for the first time a few weeks back. Just got up to the second season; pretty nice surprise that they've used the Tom Waits version of Way Down In The Hole for the opening credits... that said, the music throughout the show tends to be really at odd with the overall tone of the show.
> But that's about my only complaint, it's really good and I feel stupid for having taken this long to watch it.



I'm jealous

Me and the wife have watched it all the way through 4 times, maybe 5 . love to be watching it for the first time again.

I love it all but I'd say season 2 is my least favorite.Frank Sobotka is amazing but ziggy and co kind of piss me off

that said it def lays a foundation of things that come later


----------



## naw38

mongey said:


> I'm jealous
> 
> Me and the wife have watched it all the way through 4 times, maybe 5 . love to be watching it for the first time again.
> 
> I love it all but I'd say season 2 is my least favorite.Frank Sobotka is amazing but ziggy and co kind of piss me off
> 
> that said it def lays a foundation of things that come later




Haha! My wife and I just separated, this is my first time watching a show that’s entirely for me in eleven years! 

If season two is your least favourite, that bodes really well cause I’m absolutely loving it so far. Can’t remember anyone’s names though. Russian guy, Greek guy, Andy from True Blood, stupid kid, less stupid cousin of that kid. That’s my naming system.


----------



## wankerness

Ziggy is the stupid kid, I always remember that one. His name is as annoying as him. Nick is the stand-up young guy whose girlfriend has amazing tits. The crime boss is just "the Greek." How dare you call Frank Sobotka Andy from True Blood?? I thought of it in reverse, but I did see the wire first. I'm glad the guy is working consistently. His work on the Wire is so good, especially the end of the season.

That season has the most standalone characters so it's not surprising they're harder to remember. I'm AWFUL with character names in movies and usually think of them as the actor's name or just remember what they did, but I still know most of the Wire character names despite not having seen it in a while. What a show.


----------



## mongey

naw38 said:


> Haha! My wife and I just separated, this is my first time watching a show that’s entirely for me in eleven years!
> 
> If season two is your least favourite, that bodes really well cause I’m absolutely loving it so far. Can’t remember anyone’s names though. Russian guy, Greek guy, Andy from True Blood, stupid kid, less stupid cousin of that kid. That’s my naming system.



its still a great season. when we first watched the wire we slammed the first season in a week , and then chucked the 2nd straight in and we were like "whats with all these white guys ? " at the time we were a bit disappointed the main focus moved from the Barkesdale crew even though they still have parts in it 

but there is a ton of great stuff in the season .


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Been watching Billions. I'm on season 2 and it's strangely compelling to me. All the interpersonal drama and machinations are quite fitting for the setting of wall street. Paul giamatti, maggie siff, malin akerman and damian lewis are excellent leads, and the drama generated from their relationships is pretty entertaining.


----------



## naw38

wankerness said:


> Ziggy is the stupid kid, I always remember that one. His name is as annoying as him. Nick is the stand-up young guy whose girlfriend has amazing tits. The crime boss is just "the Greek." How dare you call Frank Sobotka Andy from True Blood?? I thought of it in reverse, but I did see the wire first. I'm glad the guy is working consistently. His work on the Wire is so good, especially the end of the season.
> 
> That season has the most standalone characters so it's not surprising they're harder to remember. I'm AWFUL with character names in movies and usually think of them as the actor's name or just remember what they did, but I still know most of the Wire character names despite not having seen it in a while. What a show.



I love Andy from True Blood! But yeah, he's great in The Wire. I haven't seen him in anything else, but I'd be curious to, knowing that he's capable of more than just incompetent comic relief. 

I just finished season two, and wow, it was goooood, man. Ziggy's character was actually probably my favourite; mostly due to the breadth of his arc, but also how stupidly messed up he was. "Go take him Ziggu, you can do it!" Dumb kid.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Let’s see, shows I’ve watched in the last six months include 11/22/63, Ash vs Evil Dead, season 7 of Walking Dead, started watching The X Files, also started Sneaky Pete last night and binge watched the first four episodes.

All are really fucking good!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Mindhunter (Netflix) really delivered. 1st episode initially didn't pull me in but stuck it out and so glad I did. Still have 3 or 4 more episodes to get through so no spoilers!


----------



## A-Branger

new season of Voltron is out on Netflix now whoooo!!!!

if any of you its old enough to remember Voltron (you know what power rangers ripped off from lol), theres been a whole new re-do of the series in Netflix. Amazing animation, pretty close to the original concept, enough seriousness with the right amount of jokes/funny momments, the score is amazing too. Reaaaally worth a watch is you ever liked Voltron


----------



## MFB

A-Branger said:


> if any of you its old enough to remember Voltron (you know what power rangers ripped off from lol)



Uh, _Power Rangers _was adopted from the original Japanese version of _Super Sentai_ which debuted in 1975, and Voltron is an American show that came out in 1984, so might want to check those facts there.


----------



## wankerness

MFB said:


> Uh, _Power Rangers _was adopted from the original Japanese version of _Super Sentai_ which debuted in 1975, and Voltron is an American show that came out in 1984, so might want to check those facts there.



That's not even the first. I definitely don't know the history of these things, but I know Ultra-Man was from the 60s (a guy in a stupid helmeted superhero costume fighting a new rubbery giant monster every week). As an avid Godzilla-fan I only knew that since a couple episodes recycled Godzilla costumes


----------



## synrgy

I just started watching The Wire, too. People have been ranting about it for years, and then I finally caved after watching Black Panther and reading that Michael B Jordan was in the first season of The Wire. Finished the first season, a few episodes into the second. Liking it, so far. Superb production, from writing to casting to acting. There are some shots I don't care for (a mixture of vertigo effect and dutch angling, basically) but when that's my only nit to pick, things are going well.

Also mid-way through Jessica Jones season 2. Much like season 1, I still find the Trish character/story annoying AF, but otherwise I'm all-in.


----------



## MFB

wankerness said:


> That's not even the first. I definitely don't know the history of these things, but I know Ultra-Man was from the 60s (a guy in a stupid helmeted superhero costume fighting a new rubbery giant monster every week). As an avid Godzilla-fan I only knew that since a couple episodes recycled Godzilla costumes



I've always also been under the impression that Saban ripped off Ultraman following the success of MMPR to make Superhuman Samurai Syber Squad, but it looks like that too was adapted from a Japanese show called _Gridman: the Hyper Agent_. Jesus, all their stuff looks so similar you'd think there's like 2 dudes designing it for every network.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Uh, _Power Rangers _was adopted from the original Japanese version of _Super Sentai_ which debuted in 1975, and Voltron is an American show that came out in 1984, so might want to check those facts there.


Uh... those seasons are not from 1975; they are from the early 90s. 

Kyōryū Sentai Zyuranger (1992-1993), Gosei Sentai Dairanger (1993-1994), and Ninja Sentai Kakuranger (1994-1995) are where the they got the stock footage from. The Z's from Zyuranger are seen in numerous places (ie the Dragonzord for instance), and a lot of the footage is pretty subpar (the footage is grainy, in one episode, there is a random Japanese kid next to one of the zords for no reason, and completely blowing the image of the zords being 500 feet tall). It's also why they change zords and change clothing, with Tommy going from the green to white ranger.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Uh... those seasons are not from 1975; they are from the early 90s.
> 
> Kyōryū Sentai Zyuranger (1992-1993), Gosei Sentai Dairanger (1993-1994), and Ninja Sentai Kakuranger (1994-1995) are where the they got the stock footage from. The Z's from Zyuranger are seen in numerous places (ie the Dragonzord for instance), and a lot of the footage is pretty subpar (the footage is grainy, in one episode, there is a random Japanese kid next to one of the zords for no reason, and completely blowing the image of the zords being 500 feet tall). It's also why they change zords and change clothing, with Tommy going from the green to white ranger.



Sorry, poor phrasing on my part. My original response was meant to be Power Rangers was adopted from Super Sentai, _in general,_ not specifically the original season when it aired in 1975; the date was to give a reference of "hey, the idea of guys with color coordinated outfits/weapons/vehicles was going for minimum 9 years prior to Voltron's debut in other countries"

I'll get em next time, Coach!


----------



## mongey

synrgy said:


> I just started watching The Wire, too. People have been ranting about it for years, and then I finally caved after watching Black Panther and reading that Michael B Jordan was in the first season of The Wire.


Damn yeah he is. I didn’t make the connection.

Fucking poor Wallace man. Bums me every time.


----------



## mongey

synrgy said:


> I just started watching The Wire, too. People have been ranting about it for years, and then I finally caved after watching Black Panther and reading that Michael B Jordan was in the first season of The Wire.


Damn yeah he is. I didn’t make the connection.

Fucking poor Wallace man. Bums me every time.


----------



## A-Branger

MFB said:


> Uh, _Power Rangers _was adopted from the original Japanese version of _Super Sentai_ which debuted in 1975, and Voltron is an American show that came out in 1984, so might want to check those facts there.



yeh I figure it was the case, but I enver say my post was a "fact" 

its was more of a very loose statement in my eyes. I know there were stuff before but for me was the 5 robots, with the same color coding forming a bigger one ect ect.

And are you sure the original Voltron was american?, I always though it was Japanese due to the animation



wankerness said:


> That's not even the first. I definitely don't know the history of these things, but I know Ultra-Man was from the 60s (a guy in a stupid helmeted superhero costume fighting a new rubbery giant monster every week). As an avid Godzilla-fan I only knew that since a couple episodes recycled Godzilla costumes



aaaww yeah I remember that one too.

same with Mazinger Z, which I used to love and have toys off, and it was around 1975. And the other one I remmeber which was "Lightspeed Electroid Albegas", which there was 3 robots "Alpha, Beta, Gama" (black, blue, red) who would join in a different combination according to the situation required to form a bigger robot.

aaahhh nothing like the old cartoons


Either way theres a new version of Voltron in Netflix, go and watch it! its fricking amazing


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I've been binge watching Canada's Worst Driver on youtube. I thought Dale was the worst until I got to season 13 with Krystal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Electric Dreams anthology.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Started up Altered Carbon. I think it's a pretty cool concept, with a lot of potential for interesting scifi world building/moral quandaries. The AI hotels/optical implants/backing up human consciousness via satellite and other tech in the show is pretty awesome. It's a little bit too reliant on the Blade Runner/cyberpunk aesthetic imo but overall I like it.


----------



## takotakumi

KnightBrolaire said:


> Started up Altered Carbon. I think it's a pretty cool concept, with a lot of potential for interesting scifi world building/moral quandaries. The AI hotels/optical implants/backing up human consciousness via satellite and other tech in the show is pretty awesome. It's a little bit too reliant on the Blade Runner/cyberpunk aesthetic imo but overall I like it.


I just finished this it past weekend.
Took me a couple of episodes to get finally hooked in, but in the end loved the show.
Not commenting much to remain spoiler-free :v haha


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Started up Altered Carbon. I think it's a pretty cool concept, with a lot of potential for interesting scifi world building/moral quandaries. The AI hotels/optical implants/backing up human consciousness via satellite and other tech in the show is pretty awesome. It's a little bit too reliant on the Blade Runner/cyberpunk aesthetic imo but overall I like it.


Same, I'm maybe on Ep 4 or 5 so far. 
Side note: mumbling dialogue. I feel like I need a mixing board and the back button to figure out some of the sentences. Common issue, first world problem, I'm old, my speakers suck, etc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Same, I'm maybe on Ep 4 or 5 so far.
> Side note: mumbling dialogue. I feel like I need a mixing board and the back button to figure out some of the sentences. Common issue, first world problem, I'm old, my speakers suck, etc.


i typically watch a lot of shows with subtitles on so that hasn't been a huge issue for me. the bigger issue is the random bits of people speaking foreign languages. Why the hell are people still cursing in spanish, when this is in the far future and they clearly have a very good grasp on the english language? It doesn't really add anything imo, other than showing that the cops can speak spanish/arabic and english. My only other complaint so far is the extraneous scene with the AI playing poker. It's cool world building but it doesn't really matter as far as the main story.


----------



## mongey

watched the first episode of Barry last night 

I liked it as a first episode .looking forward to seeing where it goes


----------



## NateFalcon

Went back to ‘Freaks and Geeks’ after almost 20 yrs of forgetting about it...Rogen, Franco, Linda Cardellini, Martin Starr -I forgot how mildly entertaining this shit was. Like the ‘Wonder Years’ but cooler, with drugs and bullies


----------



## wankerness

"Mildly entertaining?" I'd put that show right up there with The Wire for favorite ever.


----------



## synrgy

Yeah, I didn't catch it until a year or two ago, so I was super late to the party, but agree that Freaks and Geeks earned better than 'mildly entertaining'.

I mean, come on:


----------



## wankerness

It's somewhat funny, but it's incredibly heartfelt and nails the high school experience better than anything I've ever seen. I could see myself and my friends in practically everyone on that show, apart from maybe Nick, who was so cringeworthy I could barely stand to watch (during the MY LADY scene in particular). The character of Kim is one of the most evocative for me, and she's one of the least-mentioned. I knew and regularly dealt with girls EXACTLY like that in high school - horrible home life, razor exterior, but ferocious defense of anyone she decided to, well, "mother." And despite the untimely death of the show, the last episode is nearly perfect. Carlos the Dwarf is one of my favorite names. Right up there with Pepe Silvia.

The amount of careers launched by the show is pretty incredible for something so "cult." James Franco, Jason Segel, Seth Rogen, and to a slightly lesser extent Linda Cardinelli all went on to pretty serious careers. Most even HIT shows usually can't manage more than one knockout actor like that. Even Bill's better known today than he was then, with the ongoing major role on Silicon Valley.


----------



## NateFalcon

Alright...it’s REALLY entertaining- I like when Daniel (Franco) goes punk and puts on Black Flag’s ‘Damaged’ record on the turntable and has a personal mosh session to “Rise Above” to pump himself up for the punker chick (Kim) he meets at the punk show...the bands called ‘Pus’ and he calls them “puss” like pussy...classic


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This is a bit off topic, sorta, but I think Roseanne Barr's pro Trump stance is a complete and total work. I bring this up since the reboot show just premiered the other day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Santa Clarita Diet is hilarious. Season 2 is just as gory and goofy.


----------



## synrgy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This is a bit off topic, sorta, but I think Roseanne Barr's pro Trump stance is a complete and total work. I bring this up since the reboot show just premiered the other day.



You're not alone. Just searching for 'roseanne', 'roseanne trump' is currently the third-ranked prediction. It's got people thinking, and talking.

I have the whole collection of the original series, so I've seen every single episode. I'll admit that my instinct said 'this is against the character', and that it's rubbing me wrong, but.. I dunno. The more I think about it, the more I'm realizing it kinda makes sense, and it's right in-line with what the show always tried to do: Demonstrate and pick away at all the hot-button issues of the day, from the perspective of 'the working class'. Here's a show saying - more or less - 'these are folks who heard 'jobs' and felt they had _no choice_ but to go with that'. 

A lot would have happened to and therefore modified (slightly or greatly) the perspectives of these characters, in the 20-ish year interim since we last saw them. Working class today isn't really the same thing it was in the 90's. The kind of factory jobs Roseanne used to work in the first few seasons have nearly all disappeared. A lot of working-class families who were high on Bill Clinton in the 90's got disillusioned during the interim, and - whether by way of actually believing the candidate's promises, or otherwise on a wing-and-a-prayer - subsequently hoped Drumpf would be their new champion.

So, like, whether or not it worked out for them in the end isn't the point, I guess? Like, maybe the ultimate message is 'different decade; different people in power; same bullshit'?

Based on the original series, I'm gonna trust them to make some kind of sense out of the situation. Then again, I just read that Trump personally called Roseanne, so what do I know..  We'll see, I guess.

And, in total fairness - and I say this as a _strongly_ anti-GOP sort of fellow - Jackie's portrayal of "us" is amusingly accurate.


----------



## wankerness

Interviews with Roseanne all had her saying she was a big Trump fan IRL, so unless she's pulling an Andy Kaufman I don't think she's going to try any of the thoughtful material you're describing!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, considering she was quite the Obama fan during his presidency, I just don't see it. It strikes me as Kaufman esque.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, considering she was quite the Obama fan during his presidency, I just don't see it. It strikes me as Kaufman esque.



There are people who voted for both. Rare, but they exist.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/15/upshot/the-obama-trump-voters-are-real-heres-what-they-think.html


----------



## Demiurge

Like Roseanne having Dan Conner back, living outside the grace of god as the walking undead, will go over well with Trump's evangelical base.


----------



## NateFalcon

I love the “stash from the past” episode where they find their own weed and blame it on David...wait for him to leave, invite Jackie over and they all lock themselves in the bathroom and get high...Roseanne baked and rolling around in the bathtub lol. If I remember right, the show got some backlash but ended up becoming a highly rated episode


----------



## USMarine75

MFB said:


> Uh, _Power Rangers _was adopted from the original Japanese version of _Super Sentai_ which debuted in 1975, and Voltron is an American show that came out in 1984, so might want to check those facts there.



Yeah Voltron was based off of a Japanese cartoon called GoLion from a few years before. I had the original Bandai GoLion toy and was confused when Voltron came out lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> I love the “stash from the past” episode where they find their own weed and blame it on David...wait for him to leave, invite Jackie over and they all lock themselves in the bathroom and get high...Roseanne baked and rolling around in the bathtub lol. If I remember right, the show got some backlash but ended up becoming a highly rated episode


Jackie was in the bathtub.


----------



## NateFalcon

My mistake, it’s been years...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> My mistake, it’s been years...


I only remember because Roseanne acts paranoid when she hears a noise, and finds out it's Jackie in the bathtub.


----------



## NateFalcon

I gotta see it again now...


----------



## naw38

Okay, so I finally finished season four of The Wire; fuck me, that was a slog and a half. I read they were hoping to do a spin off focusing entirely on the politics of Baltimore but HBO decided not to. Probably because that was the bulk of season four. Christ.

Season five's off to a good start though; The Wire - Homicide Department! Shit yes.


----------



## wankerness

Well, that's the first I've ever seen a comment like THAT! Season 4 is often the fan favorite from what I've seen, and when I've seen it discussed in brief, no one ever mentions the politics. !? Is that the season where Carcetti gets elected and then finds he's completely unable to have any effect thanks to all the corruption being completely entrenched? That whole thing runs together in my mind. It's well-done and it's all worth it for Clay Davis appearances. I just saw a brief article about the actor the other day where he was still annoyed everyone comes up to him and wants him to go SHEEEEEEEIT.

The abandoned housing stuff is like a horror movie and the story of most of the kids is even scarier. Like, Prezbo's first day at work!

Marlo is one terrifying dude and I like the whole "soulless takeover" angle with him compared to Avon. Snoop's scene with the nail gun at the beginning of the season is a classic, she's also a really memorable villain. But the damn kids are what make season 4 the most affecting, especially the events of the last couple episodes.

Season 5 is infamously the worst of the series thanks to the newspaper garbage and the widely hated serial killer story. I find the latter entertaining, it's Nutty McNulty at his most nutty. The newspaper crap is awful, mainly thanks to the subpar non-actors they got in there, and partly because it's really blunt, rushed, and has Scott Templeton, who has the most punchable face ever, including Ted Cruz and Aaron Paul. But man, thinking season 4 is primarily about politics and a huge slog?! You should rewatch it.


----------



## naw38

Snoop was amazing and terrifying and awful, and I actually thought she was a dude. Maybe I didn't pay close enough attention, which is certainly a problem I have when binge watching a show; the whole "bodies in the empty houses" storyline was great, but there wasn't nearly enough of it until the last couple of episodes for my taste. Marlo, I agree, is terrifying; he's an absolute pleasure to watch. The dude barely moves and is all the more captivating for it. 

Really, there just wasn't enough actual cop drama for me; David Simon knows that world so well, and the show veering away from that was a disappointment to me. I'm up to episode three and yeah, I'm already sick of the newspaper angle, but McNulty doing the whole serial killer line is exactly what I'm here for; that and watching police actually work cases.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally finished altered carbon, really enjoyed it. the fight scenes and gore are excellent, the writing is solid if a bit preachy/pretentious in parts (which is true of a lot of sci fi trying to tackle moral/philosophical issues). The tech and world building are still my favorite aspects of the show.


----------



## synrgy

I finished The Wire last week.

I dunno. Super strong start, but like most series, I feel like it lost its legs before it ended. Most of season 2 felt like a detour, and most of season 5 felt like filler.

Everything with Marlo/Chris/Snoop was absurdly compelling. I was annoyed that we didn't explore them more by the series' end. I agree with naw38 that the way the actor portrayed Marlo was superb; employing minimal movement to project power, was extremely effective.

Didn't care for McNulty's arc. Liked where he was headed in season 4, but then they have him do a second about-face, back to where he started, so by the end of season 5, he's just an unredeemable asshole.

Don't get me wrong. Mostly-solid show, and I finally understand all the hype surrounding it.

Still not Deadwood, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

synrgy said:


> I finished The Wire last week.
> 
> I dunno. Super strong start, but like most series, I feel like it lost its legs before it ended. Most of season 2 felt like a detour, and most of season 5 felt like filler.
> 
> Everything with Marlo/Chris/Snoop was absurdly compelling. I was annoyed that we didn't explore them more by the series' end. I agree with naw38 that the way the actor portrayed Marlo was superb; employing minimal movement to project power, was extremely effective.
> 
> Didn't care for McNulty's arc. Liked where he was headed in season 4, but then they have him do a second about-face, back to where he started, so by the end of season 5, he's just an unredeemable asshole.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Mostly-solid show, and I finally understand all the hype surrounding it.
> 
> Still not Deadwood, though.


I still miss deadwood. The only plus side to it getting canceled was that Justified got Timothy Olyphant, and that show was fucking awesome.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I still miss deadwood. The only plus side to it getting canceled was that Justified got Timothy Olyphant, and that show was fucking awesome.


Any good series you'd recommend in the Justified realm of show quality?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Any good series you'd recommend in the Justified realm of show quality?


The Shield, Sons of Anarchy, Rescue Me, Ozark, Narcos, Peaky Blinders, Ripper Street, Nip/Tuck (the first 4-5 seasons are pretty awesome but it fizzles out by the end of the show). 
All of those are really good. If you want a really good cop/crime drama then I'd watch the Shield, Narcos, Peaky Blinders or Ripper street.


----------



## wankerness

I hate the title of Peaky Blinders SO MUCH, it's a huge barrier for even starting to watch the show. It sounds like a show about a gang that wears penny loafers and overturns dustbins and is described as hooligans (copyright Bill Hicks). I've heard people say it's good, so I'm guessing it probably isn't!


----------



## mongey

started legion s1 last night . 

first episode was def not what I expected . not sure how i feel about it . will push on and see where it goes


----------



## mongey

watched 2nd ep of Barry.

didn't like it as much as the first . hhmmm


----------



## synrgy

Thanks for the rec on Justified. I'm working my way through it, now. Pretty enjoyable. Even setting Olyphant aside, the first season has several other actors from Deadwood playing small parts, so I've been enjoying that. Already spotted 'Dan Dority', 'Johnny Burns', 'Reverend Smith', and 'Con Stapleton'.


----------



## Seabeast2000

synrgy said:


> Thanks for the rec on Justified. I'm working my way through it, now. Pretty enjoyable. Even setting Olyphant aside, the first season has several other actors from Deadwood playing small parts, so I've been enjoying that. Already spotted 'Dan Dority', 'Johnny Burns', 'Reverend Smith', and 'Con Stapleton'.


That reminds me, that Jehr guy from Justified (forgot his character name)is the LT on Angie Tribeca, which is goofy fun TV.


----------



## synrgy

And imagine my surprise, just now, when I heard a familiar voice and looked up to see Chadwick Boseman (aka Black Panther) on the screen in Justified S02E04.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Watched the Punisher netflix series last night after working on my car. Decent enough series, the acting really takes the forefront considering the budget (that CGI blood used in some scenes looks like it's from 2006), but it does lead to a few hammy scenes. I did find it annoying that they kept reminding the audience that Frank Castle is troubled over the loss of his wife and children. No fucking shit.


----------



## mongey

a couple eps into Legion and I'm digging it 

still not sure where its going,don't know the characters at all , but I like its style


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Carrion Rocket said:


> Watched the Punisher netflix series last night after working on my car. Decent enough series, the acting really takes the forefront considering the budget (that CGI blood used in some scenes looks like it's from 2006), but it does lead to a few hammy scenes. I did find it annoying that they kept reminding the audience that Frank Castle is troubled over the loss of his wife and children. No fucking shit.


yeah they beat that dead horse way too hard. I get that he's messed up from that happening, but jesus they spent like half the season doing those flashbacks/dream sequences. It'd be like watching batman and they have to keep reiterating that his parents got murdered right in front of him. OH WAIT NEARLY EVERY FUCKING BATMAN MOVIE DOES THAT


----------



## wankerness

They didn't do it at all in TDK/TDKR, did they? Or Batman Returns/Forever/& Robin? I know they didn't do it in the 66 one!

I thought it was hilarious when they opened with the most XTREME version of it possible in BVS. Lego Batman was such a great antidote to that goddam movie.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> They didn't do it at all in TDK/TDKR, did they? Or Batman Returns/Forever/& Robin? I know they didn't do it in the 66 one!
> 
> I thought it was hilarious when they opened with the most XTREME version of it possible in BVS. Lego Batman was such a great antidote to that goddam movie.


They did it in batman begins, they reference it right in the beginning of Burton's batman and in Forever. Pretty much all of the first films reference it, if not outright give us a gratuitous slow mo death scene ala BVS or the arkham asylum game. Maybe it's just me but I'm sick of them rebooting films and then feeling the need to show me the fucking origin story. That was the best thing BVS did, was not waste my time with a younger inexperienced batman and go straight for the Frank Miller Dark Knight


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Finished both seasons of Daredevil and Jessica Jones. I'm only two episodes into Luke Cage right now. Iron Fist is supposed to be the weakest of the four individual Defenders series, but if I'm watching all of them, I'm watching all of them.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Finished Luke Cage, Iron Fist and the Defenders. I started watching Money Hiest earlier and I can only assume they used the direct translations of the original Italian scripts rather than the dub script because the majority of the captions are way off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Watching last man on earth. It sucks. I can't believe i've sat through 3 seasons of this garbage show and only laughed like 4 or 5 times.


----------



## spudmunkey

Binging the 3rd season Better Call Saul. Great, as usual, I think. Up to episode 8.


----------



## spudmunkey

Wait...the "ing" version of "binge" and "Bing" are the same? Hopefully nobody thinks I was looking it up on Bing...that would be embarrassing.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> Watching last man on earth. It sucks. I can't believe i've sat through 3 seasons of this garbage show and only laughed like 4 or 5 times.



Why didn't you stop after like, 1 season? If you hate something that much so quickly, why would you keep putting in the investment?! If the series had completely aired and you liked the first 3 seasons and there were only like 4 and you wanted to be a completionist I'd get it! I guess I shouldn't talk as I watched four seasons of The Walking Dead, but I did think pieces of seasons 3 and 4 were good and that it might be improving! 

Speaking of shows that go bad, I've been watching NOTHING but Gilmore Girls for several weeks now. I think I watched one movie in there. 7 seasons of 22 hour long episodes seemed insurmountable at first, and I figured I'd get sick of it quick, but nope! I'm about 1/3 into season 5 now. It seems like the general fan consensus is that the last two seasons are horrible, but that the finale and the way most of the plotlines resolve is good, so you're stuck watching them anyway. I guess I'll see what happens! The first four seasons were quite good, although Rory is turning into one of the most awful characters meant to be a likable protagonist I can think of. I love most of the minor characters and main characters that aren't Rory or one of her dipshit boyfriends. I do like that the main characters aren't supposed to be flawless and have massive character flaws that are presented as such. And, despite the writing being annoying sometimes, the lines that connect make it all worth it. Paris is the best character and I wish she was on every episode. "Is it raining?" "No, it's national baptism day. Get your tubes tied, idiot." And, I occasionally learn things. I never knew about Hanukkah bushes, or minor members of the Manson family, or Suge Knight, etc. Good show. The best episodes are the one with the renaissance fair wedding and the one where Rory and Paris go to spring break and mostly hide in their hotel room watching documentaries.

I should probably check if I'm growing ovaries.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Why didn't you stop after like, 1 season? If you hate something that much so quickly, why would you keep putting in the investment?! If the series had completely aired and you liked the first 3 seasons and there were only like 4 and you wanted to be a completionist I'd get it! I guess I shouldn't talk as I watched four seasons of The Walking Dead, but I did think pieces of seasons 3 and 4 were good and that it might be improving!
> 
> Speaking of shows that go bad, I've been watching NOTHING but Gilmore Girls for several weeks now. I think I watched one movie in there. 7 seasons of 22 hour long episodes seemed insurmountable at first, and I figured I'd get sick of it quick, but nope! I'm about 1/3 into season 5 now. It seems like the general fan consensus is that the last two seasons are horrible, but that the finale and the way most of the plotlines resolve is good, so you're stuck watching them anyway. I guess I'll see what happens! The first four seasons were quite good, although Rory is turning into one of the most awful characters meant to be a likable protagonist I can think of. I love most of the minor characters and main characters that aren't Rory or one of her dipshit boyfriends. I do like that the main characters aren't supposed to be flawless and have massive character flaws that are presented as such. And, despite the writing being annoying sometimes, the lines that connect make it all worth it. Paris is the best character and I wish she was on every episode. "Is it raining?" "No, it's national baptism day. Get your tubes tied, idiot." And, I occasionally learn things. I never knew about Hanukkah bushes, or minor members of the Manson family, or Suge Knight, etc. Good show. The best episodes are the one with the renaissance fair wedding and the one where Rory and Paris go to spring break and mostly hide in their hotel room watching documentaries.
> 
> I should probably check if I'm growing ovaries.


I'm a masochist and an optimist. I kept hoping it would improve over time and it hasn't. Walking dead was kind of good til about season 5. After that it was way more hit or miss. My sister told me that gilmore girls is good, but it's definitely not my kond of show.


----------



## NateFalcon

Watched all 3 seasons of Friday the 13th, the series...with that euro-pop star Robie (One night in Tokyo)...the premise is kind of corny but good watching anyway...


----------



## NateFalcon

Now I’m onto ‘Monsters’...it’s like Tales from the Darkside, but more comical...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Watching last man on earth. It sucks. I can't believe i've sat through 3 seasons of this garbage show and only laughed like 4 or 5 times.


Uh... then why'd you even finish the first season if it was that bad?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60470
> Watched all 3 seasons of Friday the 13th, the series...with that euro-pop star Robie (One night in Tokyo)...the premise is kind of corny but good watching anyway...


Imagine being a Friday the 13th fan and watching this farce. At least Freddy's Nightmares had Freddy, even if it was cheesy as hell.


----------



## Ralyks

I just started The Grand Tour this weekend. Considering how much I enjoyed these guys on Top Gear UK, I’m amazed it took me this long to start Grand Tour. So good.

I should add, I love Top Gear UK/Grand Tour, and I don’t know shit about cars...


----------



## mongey

started watching the defiant one son netflix after hearing good things.

I wasn't that keen originally as the dr dre story has been told allot recently but its allot deeper than that. its a great show


----------



## synrgy

^I liked it a lot. Would never have pegged Dre as a Nirvana fan.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

mongey said:


> started watching the defiant one son netflix after hearing good things.
> 
> I wasn't that keen originally as the dr dre story has been told allot recently but its allot deeper than that. its a great show



I watched that a while ago myself. I can't find the clip on youtube anymore, but that shot of D.O.C.'s face when they play the vocal track from "It's Funky Enough" is heartbreaking.


----------



## Ralyks

Now starting Persona 5: The Animation!!!!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Anyone watching season 2 of Westworld? I've watched episode 1 & 2 and realized I no longer care for any of the characters. I get that it is the aftermath from season 1. This season, so far, is kinda weak. Fell asleep several times trying to watch episode one lol.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Cobra Kai on YTRed; total nostalgia


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## mongey

Guitarmiester said:


> Anyone watching season 2 of Westworld? I've watched episode 1 & 2 and realized I no longer care for any of the characters. I get that it is the aftermath from season 1. This season, so far, is kinda weak. Fell asleep several times trying to watch episode one lol.



yeah I watched the first and found it pretty bland . my wife feel asleep . so its a common reaction 

finished first season of legion . it was ok. some really cool sutff in there but the story pretty much went no where . not sure if I care enough to watch S2 

finished The defiant ones. was great . will watch again with the wife 

also watch first ep of ugly delicious on Netflix. was good, watchable , easy viewing


----------



## wankerness

Guitarmiester said:


> Anyone watching season 2 of Westworld? I've watched episode 1 & 2 and realized I no longer care for any of the characters. I get that it is the aftermath from season 1. This season, so far, is kinda weak. Fell asleep several times trying to watch episode one lol.



I don't think you're supposed to care about any of the characters, besides maybe Dolores and Bernard and MAYBE Maeve. It's very clinical and plot-driven by design. I mainly care about Delores cause of how she looks cause I'm an idiot.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wankerness said:


> I don't think you're supposed to care about any of the characters, besides maybe Dolores and Bernard and MAYBE Maeve. It's very clinical and plot-driven by design. I mainly care about Delores cause of how she looks cause I'm an idiot.



I got 5-7 episodes deep into s1 and still didn't give a shit what Ed Harris was planning to do. You are right though, clinical is a good word for that.


----------



## wankerness

Ralyks said:


> Now starting Persona 5: The Animation!!!!



How's that? After 60 hours of the game I'm starting to like some of the characters. Maybe my liking them is just Stockholm Syndrome, but I'm now curious as to how the animation is.

Then again, I legitimately LOL'd at a couple of the lines lately. Whoever they had doing "nerdspeak" is a lot wittier than the other writers. Best dialogue so far was "This overwhelmingly forgettable fashion sense, generic speech style, and total lack of sex appeal... Mishima, are you an NPC?"


----------



## bostjan

Just finished season one of _Mindhunter_. I was very entertained. Netflix seems to be hitting it out of the park with these original series.


----------



## synrgy

Cobra Kai. Surprised by how much I'm enjoying it. Instead of being the generic nostalgia grab I expected, it's carving a great story with solid footing in today's world.

That said, can't imagine I'll be keeping YouTube Red beyond the free trial.


----------



## isispelican

It's back!!


----------



## Ralyks

wankerness said:


> How's that? After 60 hours of the game I'm starting to like some of the characters. Maybe my liking them is just Stockholm Syndrome, but I'm now curious as to how the animation is.



I’m enjoying it, but maybe it’s just from being able to enjoy the story without playing it (ok, maybe not that, since I’m doing a NG+). Right now the most recent episode is just after the first place/learning about mementos. Hulu’s been dropping episodes on Saturdays, not sure about Crunchyroll. The animations solid, although there are brief moments where it looks like they’re droppping Animation in from the game for the sake of doing just that (such as when they do an all out attack).


----------



## mongey

isispelican said:


> It's back!!




I want this to be great

but s4 was a real let down to me


----------



## wankerness

I liked season 4. There were some episodes in there that were more than deserving of the name. Like, Gob doing the resurrection in the church is right up there with the best material of the original series. And the Buster episode was awesome. I liked that they finally just went for it and made Michael a huge asshole, since I always thought he was a cretin on the original series, but it seemed like maybe he was supposed to be sympathetic. Guess I was reading him right after all! 

I think the first few episodes being dull killed it for a lot of people before it really started. I'm going to be curious to see the reshuffled version that they're releasing soon. I LIKED how it was structured, unlike most people, but this could be better? Who knows.


----------



## synrgy

So I usually hate 'zombie' stuff, but because I so enjoyed Timothy Olyphant in _Deadwood_ and _Justified_, I decided to give _Santa Clarita Diet_ a chance. I'm a few episodes in and - so far - it's hilarious. The trailers don't do it justice.

One nit to pick, though: Multiple characters keep adding an incorrect/unnecessary syllable to 'realtor', pronouncing it 'real-et-or' and it's worse than nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## wankerness

I've heard a lot of good things about that show too, independent of people that like things like Walking Dead. I just finally finished Gilmore Girls today, so I have about 2 months of recs that piled up. That one's in there somewhere!! It and catching up with Westworld are probably the next TV shows I'm going to do.


----------



## stuglue

synrgy said:


> So I usually hate 'zombie' stuff, but because I so enjoyed Timothy Olyphant in _Deadwood_ and _Justified_, I decided to give _Santa Clarita Diet_ a chance. I'm a few episodes in and - so far - it's hilarious. The trailers don't do it justice.
> 
> One nit to pick, though: Multiple characters keep adding an incorrect/unnecessary syllable to 'realtor', pronouncing it 'real-et-or' and it's worse than nails on a chalkboard.



Wait til you get to season 2, it gets explained, it makes a good gag. Ive really enjoyed the show.


----------



## stuglue

has anyone watched the Expanse? is it worth the time?


----------



## wankerness

I'm in a tailspin now that I finished Gilmore Girls. I'm watching the rather questionable Netflix reunion that's only 4 episodes, and I tried watching the first episode of Parenthood, but the schmaltz factor and the fact it stars NATE from Six Feet Under, one of my most hated characters of all time, might overcome my love for Lauren Graham. I'm no fan of Ann (WHO?), who plays her daughter, either. And it's got way too many beautiful people and slow motion pans of all of them doing FAMILY THINGS and ugh.

It's basically revealed to me for the first time that Gilmore Girls really isn't as schmaltzy and manipulative as you'd think. My brain was so in the mode of it that I couldn't look at it from an outside perspective.

Westworld time, I guess!

Oh, and I've been watching Joel Mchale's netflix show since it started. It makes me laugh my ass off, except when he does a skit with some celebrity every episode, which is almost never funny. I love the windows into reality TV, since I never see any of it, and the clips are always hilarious. I hope this gets renewed. It's one of the brightest spots of my week, which may be sad!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

stuglue said:


> has anyone watched the Expanse? is it worth the time?


Yes, do tell.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

synrgy said:


> So I usually hate 'zombie' stuff, but because I so enjoyed Timothy Olyphant in _Deadwood_ and _Justified_, I decided to give _Santa Clarita Diet_ a chance. I'm a few episodes in and - so far - it's hilarious. The trailers don't do it justice.
> 
> One nit to pick, though: Multiple characters keep adding an incorrect/unnecessary syllable to 'realtor', pronouncing it 'real-et-or' and it's worse than nails on a chalkboard.


Santa Clarita Diet is hilarious. Season 2 is even more insane. They get called out about mispronouncing realtor by some rivals in season 2.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After my friend pestered me to watch Cobra Kai, I did so in one binge sitting.

Loved it. More than just a Karate Kid nostalgia trip but gives both Johnny and Daniel far more depth and complexity as characters from the original but also gets a great cast of multi dimensional charaters. Great balance of nostalgia humor and cultural significance. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I really tried to give Santa Clarita Diet a chance. I painfully watched 2 episodes and couldn't force myself through more. Drew Barrymore really killed it. Maybe it's just me but I find her to be a horrible actress. I get the show is supposed to be funny and I will admit I did find the puking bathroom scene pretty hilarious. That could be due to the fact she didn't have to do anything but gerber everywhere for an extended period of time. Other than that, I couldn't handle cringing through her bland, cardboard box acting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bloody_Inferno said:


> After my friend pestered me to watch Cobra Kai, I did so in one binge sitting.
> 
> Loved it. More than just a Karate Kid nostalgia trip but gives both Johnny and Daniel far more depth and complexity as characters from the original but also gets a great cast of multi dimensional charaters. Great balance of nostalgia humor and cultural significance.
> 
> Highly recommended.


I'm really enjoying it. I like the throwbacks to the original film and the writing is solid. fight scenes are also pretty solid imo.


----------



## wankerness

Guitarmiester said:


> I really tried to give Santa Clarita Diet a chance. I painfully watched 2 episodes and couldn't force myself through more. Drew Barrymore really killed it. Maybe it's just me but I find her to be a horrible actress. I get the show is supposed to be funny and I will admit I did find the puking bathroom scene pretty hilarious. That could be due to the fact she didn't have to do anything but gerber everywhere for an extended period of time. Other than that, I couldn't handle cringing through her bland, cardboard box acting.



I haven't been impressed by her acting since ET, but I think she's good at being blandly sweet in the right roles (ex, The Wedding Singer, or Ever After). She's horrendous in other types of roles I've seen her in, like she almost singlehandedly kills Donnie Darko despite being onscreen for 5 minutes tops. Or Poison Ivy, but I don't think ANYONE could have saved that one. What's she supposed to be like in this?


----------



## synrgy

stuglue said:


> has anyone watched the Expanse? is it worth the time?



Tried.. Maybe it's because I was distracted, and I won't go so far as to call it objectively 'bad', but I watched the fist two episodes and they failed to gain - much less keep - my attention.



wankerness said:


> I tried watching the first episode of Parenthood... and ugh.



So, I'm not suggesting your criticisms are invalid, but I watched the whole series a couple years ago and thought it was mostly great. For the kind of show it is, I thought it was one of the better ones I'd ever seen -- until This Is Us came along and blew it right out of orbit, anyway.


----------



## wankerness

Are episodes past the first one loaded with stupid sappy slow-motion montages of like, the family all getting together to go support the little kid at his baseball game, and that kind of garbage? I'm open to the possibility that's pilot-specific, since I know that pilots often do try to be showy so everyone knows their great dramatic range, or whatever. Part of the reason I was interested is that I love the movie of the same name, and I THINK the show is very loosely based on it.

I did like Lauren Graham's date gone wrong/right, but again, I think I would like watching her read the phonebook. Speaking of her, she has a big scene simply making a phone call in the last episode of the Netflix revival of Gilmore Girls that basically murdered me and yanked out more emotion than anything I can think of this side of Graveyard of the Fireflies, and IIRC it didn't even have music behind it, which is how most things force emotional reactions in the viewer! It was by far the most effectively emotional scene in the entire series. She's so great, and I don't know how high-profile Parenthood was, but I wish she'd gone on to fame and fortune after GG, which I don't think she did since the only reason I ever heard of her was from watching Craig Ferguson compilations.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> I haven't been impressed by her acting since ET, but I think she's good at being blandly sweet in the right roles (ex, The Wedding Singer, or Ever After). She's horrendous in other types of roles I've seen her in, like she almost singlehandedly kills Donnie Darko despite being onscreen for 5 minutes tops. Or Poison Ivy, but I don't think ANYONE could have saved that one. What's she supposed to be like in this?


She's basically like her character in never been kissed. Dorky, goofy and overly chipper. Timothy Olyphant carries the show more or less, but Barrymore is good in it.


----------



## synrgy

Yeah, I'd say her performance in SCD is fine. Nothing revelatory, but she doesn't weigh it down, either. It's a good role for her.

I never cared much for her work, either, by the way. There are a couple movies I like _despite_ her presence, but none that I like _because_ of it.


----------



## synrgy

wankerness said:


> Are episodes past the first one loaded with stupid sappy slow-motion montages of like, the family all getting together to go support the little kid at his baseball game, and that kind of garbage?



Honestly? I don't remember. That kinda stuff tends to fly right under my radar, if the story is engaging enough. I can't recall if the pilot was tonally different than what came after, or if it's just a show like so many others where it takes several episodes to really find its stride. Either way, what I remember is that I found most of the series satisfying. Does it have cliche moments, including - but not limited to - montages? Yes. Does that make it a bad show? I'm not convinced. Max never stops being intolerable, but that's sort of the point for his character, I guess?

TL;DR = I'm not saying it's without flaws. Just saying it's still better than most of the alternatives.

As a bonus, it actually _ends. _It didn't get canceled between seasons after stopping on a cliffhanger, or whatever. Not that the ending is 'special' persay, but I appreciated having the sense throughout the series that the writers knew - from the beginning - where they were going. Too many shows seem to make it up as they go, so whenever anything deviates from that, I tend to give it a wide berth.


----------



## Grumul

Really enjoying The Thick of It atm.


----------



## Ralyks

Archer: Dreamland. Don't know what took me so long.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ralyks said:


> Archer: Dreamland. Don't know what took me so long.


Is this the latest season? I need to catch up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Is this the latest season? I need to catch up.


no, dreamland was the last season. the new season is called danger island or something like that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, dreamland was the last season. the new season is called danger island or something like that.


cool, i like the theme seasons they've been doing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, dreamland was the last season. the new season is called danger island or something like that.


How the hell is it not titled, "Danger Zone!"?

And I don't like Archer once they start changing the locale and whatnot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How the hell is it not titled, "Danger Zone!"?
> 
> And I don't like Archer once they start changing the locale and whatnot.


yeah it went downhill after the drug trafficking season. dreamland was by far the weakest season and wasn't anywhere near as funny as previous seasons.


----------



## Demiurge

KnightBrolaire said:


> Santa Clarita Diet is hilarious. Season 2 is even more insane. They get called out about mispronouncing realtor by some rivals in season 2.



I just started watching Justified and there was a small gag in one of the early seasons about the pronunciation of realtor- which made it even funnier in retrospect, if it was done on purpose.


----------



## wankerness

Oh man, season 2 of Westworld is GREAT. Way better than the first so far, mainly cause it's focusing on character instead of some kind of plot puzzle.


----------



## mongey

anyone else watching Barry ? I'm really flip flopping on it . at times I think its great then 5 minutes later i'm not feeling it 

watched first ep of the new archer, danger island or whatever its called. I really like the first 6 seasons. kinda feel like its done though .


----------



## Seabeast2000

sigh...Trailer Park Boys Season 12....


----------



## wankerness

The906 said:


> sigh...Trailer Park Boys Season 12....



How bad is it? I can't even remember which the last one I saw was. 10, I think? They've been spitting them out too fast. I remember season 8 had one scene that almost killed me (the puppet show at the school), but that otherwise 8/9 were a gigantic step down from 7, which was already inferior to 2-6, which are about the funniest comedy show ever. Maybe they're trying to be like the Simpsons! Meaning we can look forward to another 10 seasons that suck.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wankerness said:


> How bad is it? I can't even remember which the last one I saw was. 10, I think? They've been spitting them out too fast. I remember season 8 had one scene that almost killed me (the puppet show at the school), but that otherwise 8/9 were a gigantic step down from 7, which was already inferior to 2-6, which are about the funniest comedy show ever. Maybe they're trying to be like the Simpsons! Meaning we can look forward to another 10 seasons that suck.


I totally get it, definitely a cycle of ups and downs post Clattenburg. Season 12 was a large return to form pretty much. I wish they'd get some of the originals who've left back in the mix. There's a completely unexpected S1-only minor role returnee too.


----------



## wankerness

The906 said:


> I totally get it, definitely a cycle of ups and downs post Clattenburg. Season 12 was a large return to form pretty much. I wish they'd get some of the originals who've left back in the mix. There's a completely unexpected S1-only minor role returnee too.



Who is missing at this point? I heard a couple years ago that Lucy left for good cause of serial harassment/mistreatment or something from one of the leads - Bubbles, I think? Lahey died. I think Corey and Trevor left cause of mistreatment, also, but IIRC they got them back for season 10 or something.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Trevor gone Corey came back.. Phil Collins dead. Shitty Mike dead. But the big one JRoc. He left after s10 (I think). Ray's been gone for a while, who was great. 
I'm not %100 on the Lucy cause but IMO, not much of a net loss. 
Lahey was in all of s12.


----------



## wankerness

The906 said:


> Trevor gone Corey came back.. Phil Collins dead. Shitty Mike dead. But the big one JRoc. He left after s10 (I think). Ray's been gone for a while, who was great.
> I'm not %100 on the Lucy cause but IMO, not much of a net loss.
> *Lahey was in all of s12.*



Wow, they must have filmed it a while ago.

Yeah, Jroc leaving is a pretty big hole. I think Lucy was pretty important for character variety - she was always pretty fun despite being relatively normal compared to say, Ricky or J-Roc. Her and Sarah only really worked as a pair. And I really, REALLY don't like Trinity in these new seasons, nor Jacob due to association. 

Shitty Mike?? I see "Shitty Bill" died, but I honestly don't even remember who that is! I watched a clip from season 5 and have no memory of that guy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wankerness said:


> Wow, they must have filmed it a while ago.
> 
> Yeah, Jroc leaving is a pretty big hole. I think Lucy was pretty important for character variety - she was always pretty fun despite being relatively normal compared to say, Ricky or J-Roc. Her and Sarah only really worked as a pair. And I really, REALLY don't like Trinity in these new seasons, nor Jacob due to association.
> 
> Shitty Mike?? I see "Shitty Bill" died, but I honestly don't even remember who that is! I watched a clip from season 5 and have no memory of that guy.


ha, you're right its Shitty Bill. The occasional junkyard guy. I do miss Ray though, so many super funny eps with him. Sometimes the characters like Jacob and Trinity, don't really do much to contribute. They need to keep equally funny secondary characters around near the original 5 (4 now) with Randy and the Boys. Keep Cyrus and Losco around, they were great supporting players. 

They mostly shoot in the summer , it seems, then release the following spring. Lahey kicked last fall. S12 is worth a shot if you are a TPB fan, it doesn't go off into "celebrity guest TPB" story lines like a few seasons did.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watching Kitchen Nightmares and looking up the restaurants. Most of them are closed.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Watching Kitchen Nightmares and looking up the restaurants. Most of them are closed.



Can you believe it? Amy's Baking Company closed! I'm as shocked as you are!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> Can you believe it? Amy's Baking Company closed! I'm as shocked as you are!


And I'm sure most people would blame Gordon for these businesses closing up shop. It couldn't possibly be the fact that the recession fucked a lot of them up. 

Amy's Baking Company was pretty hilarious though


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Last Days of Michael Jackson


----------



## wankerness

The Deuce - this is really great. I'm dismayed that it's getting no mainstream attention. It's not quite Wire level, but it's not that far off. My biggest gripe is that I can't tell James Franco's twin brother characters apart.

It's nice to see to see D'Angelo back on TV in a David Simon show, even if his part is kind of dull.

Maggie Gyllenhaal is fantastic, unsurprisingly. 

The only other thing that isn't working is the spoiled college girl on her egotistical trip into the underbelly. They also cast a 37 year old as a 19 year old in a lead role. She actually pulls it off, but if this goes on a few years I think the cracks may show!!


----------



## mongey

started watching the wild wild country doco series on Netflix after it was recommended 

first episode was pretty slow but it def picks up after that


----------



## NateFalcon

Not usually a Netflix fan but I finished the first season of Stranger Things and aside from a couple cheesy scenes...it was pretty good. I started on season two and we’ll see how how long it goes till the story falls apart, so far it’s pretty decent for a Netflix production...


----------



## MFB

NateFalcon said:


> Not usually a Netflix fan but I finished the first season of Stranger Things and aside from a couple cheesy scenes...it was pretty good. I started on season two and we’ll see how how long it goes till the story falls apart, so far it’s pretty decent for a Netflix production...



If I recall correctly, its 4 seasons and done for this story. Whether or not they try to recast and expand the world is a different story, but Hawkins/11/Mike and et al have two more seasons of storyline.


----------



## lewis

so Walking Dead aye?
What an utter mess.

That show and AMC are fucked imo.
Lawsuits, main characters jumping ship, ratings dropping through the floor. Huge contracts to Norman Reedus that will backfire once the show gets scrapped.

What a sad waste.
Gimple has ruined it and deserves all the shite coming his way now.
Riggs fired for no reason?. Wont renew "Maggies" contract for slightly higher salary, but willing to throw $20million at Norman?, Pissing off Andrew Lincoln so he drops out?.

Now being stingy and withholding money means they are getting sued.
Deary me.


----------



## wankerness

Watched the last season of Silicon Valley. This show has gotten to be as much of a drag as The Walking Dead. This season was less painfully repetitive and unpleasant than the last two, I guess. Also, it was shorter! As usual, I laughed about once an episode. Ugh. Richard's just such a cretin and I hate watching him. Kumail Nanjiani and Bill are the reasons I stick with it.

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - I just saw there were new episodes yesterday, so I burned through all 6 of them. I dunno what the release schedule is like this year. BUT, the first couple episodes sorta sucked like last season, then there's this bizarre fake documentary episode that was pretty funny, then I loved the rest of the episodes. Ellie Kemper is about my favorite person ever, and it's sad that the show hasn't been measuring up to season 2, which I would put up there with The Office seasons 2 and 3, or Parks and Rec season 3, as one of my favorite comedy shows ever.

Arrested Development - I watched one and a half episodes of season 5 and just couldn't do it anymore, I had to turn it off. I hate Michael, so much. I don't know if this is a problem with the new season, or if something flipped in me that I wouldn't be able to watch the first three seasons, either! I'll try again sometime.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wankerness said:


> Watched the last season of Silicon Valley. This show has gotten to be as much of a drag as The Walking Dead. This season was less painfully repetitive and unpleasant than the last two, I guess. Also, it was shorter! As usual, I laughed about once an episode. Ugh.
> 
> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - I just saw there were new episodes yesterday, so I burned through all 6 of them. I dunno what the release schedule is like this year. BUT, the first couple episodes sucked like last season, then there's this bizarre fake documentary episode that was pretty funny, then I loved the rest of the episodes.
> 
> Arrested Development - I watched one and a half episodes of season 5 and just couldn't do it anymore, I had to turn it off. I hate Michael, so much. I don't know if this is a problem with the new season, or if something flipped in me that I wouldn't be able to watch the first three seasons, either! I'll try again sometime.


Just randomly....have you seen The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret? Its pretty damned funny.


----------



## wankerness

Huh. I completely forgot that existed. I watched the first episode right when it first aired, and I don't even remember why I didn't watch more. I remember thinking it was funny.

Wow, that was NINE years ago?! Time flies!!!


----------



## spudmunkey

It ght have originally aired 9 years ago, but I just saw it marketed on one of the streaming services like 2 years ago.


----------



## Seabeast2000

i just read up on it, looks like there was a 4-5 year gap between s2 and s3, 2016 being s3 debut.
EDIT: Oh and sorry, I think its just called "Todd Margaret".


----------



## wankerness

The906 said:


> i just read up on it, looks like there was a 4-5 year gap between s2 and s3, 2016 being s3 debut.
> EDIT: Oh and sorry, I think its just called "Todd Margaret".



It had that full title when the pilot came out, at least.


----------



## synrgy

Arrested Development S5:

I've come to accept that ending every season with a cliffhanger they have no reasonable expectation of resolving is just part of their gag, but I'm over it. The show never goes anywhere. Every time I think some kind of resolution to a thread is going to take place, they just pull a (comedic version of) Lindelof, and move on to the next random thing.

The original run was ahead of its time, the 4th season return was mildly disappointing, and the 5th is just... Flat. Two thumbs sideways. Meh. A waste of a stellar ensemble.


----------



## Seabeast2000

synrgy said:


> Arrested Development S5:
> 
> I've come to accept that ending every season with a cliffhanger they have no reasonable expectation of resolving is just part of their gag, but I'm over it. The show never goes anywhere. Every time I think some kind of resolution to a thread is going to take place, they just pull a (comedic version of) Lindelof, and move on to the next random thing.
> 
> The original run was ahead of its time, the 4th season return was mildly disappointing, and the 5th is just... Flat. Two thumbs sideways. Meh. A waste of a stellar ensemble.



Thanks for bringing up Lindelof....did you follow The Leftovers? I broke all of my furniture after the series finale. Not sure I'm going to give that guy another chance.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Thanks for bringing up Lindelof....did you follow The Leftovers? I broke all of my furniture after the series finale. Not sure I'm going to give that guy another chance.


I gave up on anything he worked on after Prometheus.


----------



## wankerness

Literally every single person (until today) I've seen discuss the Leftovers finale loved it and many said something like "I can't believe he pulled this off after how bad Prometheus was, I forgive him!!!"


----------



## Ben Lorentzen

wankerness said:


> Broad City and Banshee are now both off the air for 42 weeks or whatever, but they were both great. Banshee is by far the best action show ever made and season 3 was by far the best season yet, there were several incredibly hyper-violent fight scenes and shootouts that were right up there with the best of anything I've ever seen in a movie. It's incredibly ridiculous and gory and full of nudity, but it's aware of what it is and generally avoids being offensive since it's trafficking so hard in stereotypes and cliches to begin with. It's great.
> 
> Better Call Saul, Last Man on Earth and Girls are the only three I'm currently watching, BCS is ok, LMOE seems good so far, Girls is increasingly tiresome every season but hey, I'm invested.  Can't wait for Hannibal to start up. I am only semi-excited about GOT, I thought last season was an absolute nose-dive in terms of quality and they're no longer working with good original material starting this season.



Yes, I don't see anybody linking to Better Call Saul, but I love that show!


----------



## Ben Lorentzen

Americans
Homeland

Out of season:
Vikings
Versaille
Orange is the new Black
The Office (American)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

God I miss Banshee, that show had ridiculously brutal fight scenes (which I loved). Into the Badlands is pretty entertaining, but it's more wire fu and less gritty fighting like Banshee.
I think I might go back and catch up on Strike Back, that was also a very entertaining show.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> God I miss Banshee, that show had ridiculously brutal fight scenes (which I loved). Into the Badlands is pretty entertaining, but it's more wire fu and less gritty fighting like Banshee.
> I think I might go back and catch up on Strike Back, that was also a very entertaining show.


I'm thinking about watching Banshee again. What a random find, I loaded up several eps for a AZ to MA plane ride and got hooked for the series. Have only seen maybe one ep of Strike Back, I should put that on the list. Watched that Quarry season but it got canceled, had potential for sure. Greasy southern 70s action but slow and dark. 
Who carries the Badlands show?


----------



## mongey

wankerness said:


> Watched the last season of Silicon Valley. This show has gotten to be as much of a drag as The Walking Dead. This season was less painfully repetitive and unpleasant than the last two, I guess. Also, it was shorter! As usual, I laughed about once an episode. Ugh. Richard's just such a cretin and I hate watching him. Kumail Nanjiani and Bill are the reasons I stick with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested Development - I watched one and a half episodes of season 5 and just couldn't do it anymore, I had to turn it off. I hate Michael, so much. I don't know if this is a problem with the new season, or if something flipped in me that I wouldn't be able to watch the first three seasons, either! I'll try again sometime.



Silicon valley just seems caught up in the same story line . something good happens, Richard fucks it up . its just gotten old .But I did enjoy this one more than the last I think 


I was pleasantly surprised by EP 1 of the new AD season , enjoyed it . But EP2 was a let down. felt really flat. Michael is def not that engaging . Buster feels a bit done in what they can do with him and the Jobe story line with the dad is not doing much for me at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I'm thinking about watching Banshee again. What a random find, I loaded up several eps for a AZ to MA plane ride and got hooked for the series. Have only seen maybe one ep of Strike Back, I should put that on the list. Watched that Quarry season but it got canceled, had potential for sure. Greasy southern 70s action but slow and dark.
> Who carries the Badlands show?


Quarry was cool. If you like that check out Hap and Leonard.
Netflix has into the badlands. Hulu might too but i don't remember.


----------



## synrgy

The906 said:


> Thanks for bringing up Lindelof....did you follow The Leftovers? I broke all of my furniture after the series finale. Not sure I'm going to give that guy another chance.



I haven't. I mean, I'm in the minority who enjoyed Prometheus, but everything else he's done gets thumbs-down from me. IMHO, he has one gimmick (leaving all threads open and un-resolved), and I'm just not into it. He'd definitely have a place in that South Park episode where the US Government is trying to get help from movie directors:


----------



## wankerness

Leftovers does not use his "one gimmick." It's good, especially the last season. Unlike horrible writers like Akiva Goldsman, he's actually a smart guy and is maturing.


----------



## bostjan

I thought Prometheus was decent. Not my favourite Alien-franchise movie, but it didn't deserve the hate it got. Certainly not the worst Alien movie.

Anyone watch _The Tick_? I loved the animated series, and the comics, and I even sort of grew to like the older live-action series, but the new Amazon series, IMO, is better than the older live-action series, for sure.


----------



## synrgy

^Haven't watched those, yet. Tried watching the pilot from before the series got greenlit and it didn't really hold me, but I probably ought to give the series a try. Loved the cartoon, back when.


----------



## wankerness

The906 said:


> I'm thinking about watching Banshee again. What a random find, I loaded up several eps for a AZ to MA plane ride and got hooked for the series. Have only seen maybe one ep of Strike Back, I should put that on the list. Watched that Quarry season but it got canceled, had potential for sure. Greasy southern 70s action but slow and dark.
> Who carries the Badlands show?





KnightBrolaire said:


> God I miss Banshee, that show had ridiculously brutal fight scenes (which I loved). Into the Badlands is pretty entertaining, but it's more wire fu and less gritty fighting like Banshee.
> I think I might go back and catch up on Strike Back, that was also a very entertaining show.



Banshee season 1 took a bit of time to get rolling, but by the time that rapist kickboxer showed up, and especially that rapist albino, it was the greatest. Season 2 I found way too maudlin. Season 3 is one of the greatest seasons of TV ever, almost every episode was awesome. Season 4 was a gigantic letdown, that entire serial killer subplot was a waste of time and may have taken up the most running time!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Banshee season 1 took a bit of time to get rolling, but by the time that rapist kickboxer showed up, and especially that rapist albino, it was the greatest. Season 2 I found way too maudlin. Season 3 is one of the greatest seasons of TV ever, almost every episode was awesome. Season 4 was a gigantic letdown, that entire serial killer subplot was a waste of time and may have taken up the most running time!!


eh I thoroughly enjoyed it even though the last season of Banshee kind of sucked (still not as bad as Dexter, Sopranos or True Blood's later seasons though).


----------



## Demiurge

RIP Anthony Bourdain. Gonna have to get in some more Parts Unknown on Netflix soon because I think it's going away later this month.


----------



## wankerness

I watched episodes 2,3 and 4 of Arrested Development season 5, and man alive. I have not laughed one single time in four episodes now. It's so awful. I liked Season 4 alright despite the slow start, but this is just sad. They really murdered Lucille's character in particular. It feels like Jessica Walter is giving as little effort as possible (from what I just heard today about the behind-the-scenes strife, this may be true), and she was often the best part of the first seasons, so blah.


----------



## mongey

me and the wife have scrapped arrested development season 5 half way through ep 3

it just plain is shit in so many ways its not worth listing them.


----------



## wankerness

I watched season 2 of Glow in one sitting, cause I loved season 1 and watched that multiple times. This one's a bit bolder, but also more lurchy (it seems like it can be divided into 2-3 episode chunks instead of one big 10 episode story like last season) and melodramatic. I dunno. I still liked it a lot. Debbie is the worst. I liked the subplot with the slimy exec using sexual favors as exchange for the fate of the show. Partly because they treated it similarly to the abortion thing last season, where it happens, you get the characters' reactions, and then it pretty much goes "well that was horrible, we'll just move on." And I liked the self-defeating female reaction as opposed to the much more cathartic "second opinion." It was kind of unexpected.

I liked what they did with Sam (Marc Maron)'s daughter a hell of a lot more than what they did first season, where I thought the whole character/subplot sucked. And some of the wrestling was really fun, particularly the "cameos" in the last episode. I don't know how I felt about the episode that was just an episode of the TV show when they go nuts - those music vid

Debbie is the worst. I can't stress it enough. She looks good in the out-of-place shower scene, though!


----------



## MFB

SEASON 2 IS OUT?! 

SON OF A BITCH


----------



## wankerness

The board was screwed up last night and wouldn't submit posts, so a partial one ended up posted there and I couldn't edit it. So, I meant to say, those music videos are PAINFUL.


----------



## mongey

finished off ugly delicious on netfilx . liked it . the episodes on fried chicken and freid rice were particularly good with the overtones of racism involved in each


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mongey said:


> finished off ugly delicious on netfilx . liked it . the episodes on fried chicken and freid rice were particularly good with the overtones of racism involved in each


Gotta love a little unnecessary racism added unnecessarily. 

Wait... were they undertones or overtones?


----------



## mongey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wait... were they undertones or overtones?


whichever is more racist


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mongey said:


> whichever is more racist


Overtones. Undertones are meant to be kind of there, but if you weren't specifically looking for it, you might not notice.


----------



## Metropolis

Couple of episodes Adventure Time, which was mostly pointless childish crappy randomness. If you like that kind of thing it's ok, but this wasn't for me.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Working on 14/14 schedule where internet is virtually as fast as dial-up modem, I try to bring a season on my HDD everytime I come to work. Right now I just completed season 2 of Better Call Saul, I enjoy it but can't say it'll be one of my all time favorite tv show. Still worth to watch.

Next time I go back home, I'll finally be able to get the last season of 12 Monkeys. The first season was allright, but the second and the third are effing awesome. I've rewatched Season 3's finale recently to get myself back into the story and man, it still gave me shivers ahah.

Beside that, I recently watched:

- Altered Carbon (visually superb, main story got side tracked a bit too much but I guess that they wanted to revolve around the history of the character since it was the first season.)
- Breaking Bad (watched up until season 2 and stopped, decided to go through the whole serie recently. Enjoyed it)
- The Punisher (fast paced, brutal show. Weak storyline IMO, but all the action made up for it)
- Banshee (gotta agree with everyone here, season 2 and 3 were pretty dope, season 4 was a huuuuge let down)
- Stranger Things (watched the first season on a rotation and then watched it along season 2 with my girlfriend. Think she's more hooked on it than I am, but I still enjoyed it)

And I also watched a couple of episode of Westworld at home, pretty sure that'll be the serie I'll be watching after 12 Monkeys and BCS. Dig the plot but I only watched the episode while doing something.


----------



## mongey

re watching game of thrones from the start as our chuck it on when we don't know what we want to watch show , or can't agree what to watch 

just finished s1 and it really is a great season of tv. there is just so much progression of multiple story lines in 1 season. plenty of shows have great 1st seasons , breaking bad, the wire , sopranos but in terms of getting shit done and doing it well , I'd say it has to be the best


----------



## Seabeast2000

Season 7 will be DVR'd






I need to attempt to follow whatever story lines there are to follow going back from the start. Its kind of a mishmash esp with the 1 hour specials and whatnot. The characters are just so damn funny, I think Orpheus is my favorite still.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ripper Street is fucking awesome. Been on a big binge through the first 2 seasons. It's great at showing off the nasty grimy side of victorian london.


----------



## mongey

enjoying the 2nd season of glow. got 2 episodes left .

I think I am enjoying it more than the 1st season. story has a bit more meat on the bones


----------



## Triple7

As of late I've been watching:

Animal Kingdom season 2 - Awesome show!
Mr. Robot season 2 - heard this season was the worst
Outcast season 2 - good so far!
Castle Rock - Really digging this one too


----------



## milofarid

Archer , Westworld


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> eh I thoroughly enjoyed it even though the last season of Banshee kind of sucked (still not as bad as Dexter, Sopranos or True Blood's later seasons though).


ugh, Dexter... its like a shitty buffet where all the good stuff is next to the plates. You fill up then go for some desert but there's only stale graham crackers and circus peanuts.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just started The Expanse. Day late and all that but its kept me going for 7 episodes so far....and I'm going to stick with it unless it gets into whatever the writers manage to do to make a series shit the bed.


----------



## synrgy

Edit: Wrong thread. My bad.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Just finished Tabula Rasa on Netflix. Part of the plot was predictable. Other than that, this turned out to be a great drama. The ending was intense.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

It took a while but I finally gone through all available MCU TV shows on Netflix. Some moments of greatness (Jessica Jones, Kingpin, Purple Man, The Punisher) along with some horrible/boring moments (Iron Fist, everything to do with Electra and The Hand). My ranking from best to worse:

Jessica Jones
Daredevil / The Punisher
Luke Cage
The Defenders
Iron Fist

Not ranking by seasons as it's too confusing. I'm hoping Iron Fist season 2 is going to be better. So far it's hinted in the last season of Luke Cage that it's more watchable. 

Also started watching Stranger Things (because I'm always late to the party).


----------



## r33per

I'm onto episode 5 of Ken Burns' film of The Vietnam War on Netflix. We never really got taught about it over here, so I'm finding in fascinating and sad at the same time - as is the way with conflict documentaries.


----------



## Vyn

Just started watching The Following for the first time. Holy shit, show is fucking amazing <3


----------



## MFB

Vyn said:


> Just started watching The Following for the first time. Holy shit, show is fucking amazing <3



I really enjoyed season 1, two dropped off a little bit but was still enjoyable, then they made a 3rd which I heard was just dumb and didn't even bother


----------



## wankerness

Sharp Objects - This is painful to watch, especially the last two episodes. Amy Adams is great, but her mom is the most unbearably horrible character I can remember seeing. She makes the psycho cult leader woman in The Fog look warm and fuzzy. And her half-sister is even worse in some ways! There are only two episodes left, so I have to finish it! I love Amy Adams and I loved Big Little Lies and I was expecting something in the same general ballpark, but it really isn't. It's about murders of teen girls and initially seems like a whodunnit, but since then it's been more about emotional anguish and horrific emotionally torturing monster women and Amy Adams' demons and ugh. After the first couple episodes, the two murders have been largely forgotten and used more just as a light excuse to drive everything else. I like the main character and I like the visiting cop and I don't hate everyone else, but the main other female characters are a nightmare.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Didn't know whether to post my Netflix animation binge catch up here or the anime thread, but it seems to fit here more.

Castlevania

Aside from season 1 being too short and the music having little to no references to the rich scores of the original (Nintendo knew what's up when they added 34 tracks to Smash Bros, but I digress), this is a rock solid series overall. Turning Trevor into a cynical alcoholic really works well for the character. 

Voltron Legendary Defender

Rhys Darby is in Voltron. That is more than enough reason to watch this. 
Ok seriousyl, after going through season 1, this really draws to light how the original has not aged well at all. GoLion fared a bit better, but not by much. The overhaul of the main characters gave the personality that the blocks of wood from the original sorely needed, and I'm glad they ditched that tired and dated 'RoBeast of the week' trope. I'm being hard on the Saturday morning toy commercials for kids formula but kids cartoons only began getting smart and substantial in the 90s onward. I dare anyone to sit through a whole episode of the original Voltron (and to some extent the original He Man).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

starting up preacher season2, but i forgot what the hell happened in season1


----------



## bostjan

_The Detroiters
_
I'm not sure how much this sort of humour reaches out to a wider audience, but as a native Detroiter, this show is absolutely hilarious to me. Probably the funniest show I've seen since _The Kids in the Hall._ It's been a few weeks since it aired, but the episode "Lois," had me completely in stitches for the entire run time. The humour was non-stop, and several jokes were dark as hell, but presented in such a light-hearted manner. I wish there were more sitcoms like this one, but I'm really sad to see that the ratings of the show are pretty meek. If you have any connection to Detroit, and you are over the age of 30, then I 100% recommend it. If not, maybe check it out anyway.


----------



## MFB

bostjan said:


> _The Detroiters
> _
> I'm not sure how much this sort of humour reaches out to a wider audience, but as a native Detroiter, this show is absolutely hilarious to me. Probably the funniest show I've seen since _The Kids in the Hall._ It's been a few weeks since it aired, but the episode "Lois," had me completely in stitches for the entire run time. The humour was non-stop, and several jokes were dark as hell, but presented in such a light-hearted manner. I wish there were more sitcoms like this one, but I'm really sad to see that the ratings of the show are pretty meek. If you have any connection to Detroit, and you are over the age of 30, then I 100% recommend it. If not, maybe check it out anyway.



I saw the first few episodes, the one that's stuck out the most to me so far was when they buy the Ducati (AKA "the hog") and secretly despise it the whole time they have it


----------



## bostjan

Some of the Detroit references make me feel nostalgic. In the 70's and 80's and into the 90's, there were all sorts of bizarre commercials on local channels. Probably every metropolitan area had stuff like that, but some of these commercials were just real head-scratchers. Mel Farr, superstar, the superhero who flies around on green screen selling people used cars - who the hell thinks of that? Or the sexy specs silly dance - that was a real thing in Detroit, the show didn't even make that up. Or that Farmer Jack jingle - "It's always savings time at Farmer Jack's" - I love it, because people in Detroit always put the apostrophe-s at the end of the name of a business, even if it's not a real person, and the show did that justice. Mort Crim was a real news anchor when I was a kid, and his character in the show keeps mentioning real stuff that would expectedly happen, just exaggerated a tiny bit for comedy. Oh, and the people at the party doing the hustle to Stevie Wonder. (I never even knew that was a thing specific to Detroit, growing up)Obviously, a lot of the stuff is just silly made-up stuff, but probably most of it isn't.

The security guard telling that guy he has a really nice head, "like, a Ben Franklin head," is totally in character with what the more colourful local people sound like.

And then Lois. I could go through the entire episode point-for-point, but it's probably better that I just recommend everyone with slight interest in the show just go ahead and watch it. For me, it's honestly the funniest television I had seen in years, as the jokes only changed in subtlety, never stopped coming.


----------



## Seabeast2000

We had a Detroit TV Channel....6? via Cable up in the other part of MI. Cobo Hall and Amere Makupson is all I remember. Oh yeah, Mel Farr Auto Dealer commercials ( Mel Farr, superstar for a far better deal)? 
Aaaanyway....I like the show. Its just good straight forward comedy.


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> We had a Detroit TV Channel....6? via Cable up in the other part of MI. Cobo Hall and Amere Makupson is all I remember. Oh yeah, Mel Farr Auto Dealer commercials ( Mel Farr, superstar for a far better deal)?
> Aaaanyway....I like the show. Its just good straight forward comedy.



Don't remember this gem of a commercial?




They spoofed it directly in the show (Hunky Specs). I'm just a couple years older than the guys who write the show, and I see exactly where they got this from. You can't watch a commercial like that without wondering who on earth came up with that kind of pitch. "Want to sell glasses? - Hey, how 'bout you call them 'sexy specs' and do this silly-ass dance?! Brilliant! Let's do it!" The second commercial, I'm pretty sure, must be the Coney Island restaurant on Gratiot.

Those Mel Farr commercials were always so weird. A guy in a business suit with a cape, flying around Detroit, saving people from paying too much for a used car. 

Do you remember the commercial for Alan Ford? [bluegrass banjo music]"Come on dog! Me and dog want you to go to Telegraph road, right now, get a good deal!"[/banjo] That doesn't even rhyme at all! Who wrote that?!  It's like the minimum amount of effort was made to come up with a catchy jingle, but it was so bad, it worked. I still remember the stupid song 25 or 30 years later.


----------



## MFB

All this talk of Detroit's commercials makes me think at some point y'all might have seen something like this


----------



## mongey

cupcake and dino with my 3 year old .I like it more than I _ should _


----------



## Ralyks

Binged all of Disenchantment. I get why there are some negative reviews, and if you aren't a fan of Matt Groenings work after the turn of the century this isn't going to change you mind. That said, I personally enjoyed it. Maybe helped that my expectations weren't the highest, but still, it's enough to make me want another season to see where things go.


----------



## R34CH

Anybody watching the new season of Better Call Saul? Really been digging this show and I think it's getting to the point where it will overlap with Breaking Bad which I think will be particularly interesting.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Started Ozark and really liking it since I can sit back and enjoy it for what it is. There's nothing to go in deep thought or analysis about. Guy was thrown off the 80th floor balcony because he interfered with the Cartel's laundering process. Another guy killed for losing a different business... I'll be sad to hit the last episode soon. 



R34CH said:


> Anybody watching the new season of Better Call Saul? Really been digging this show and I think it's getting to the point where it will overlap with Breaking Bad which I think will be particularly interesting.



I couldn't even finish season one, which was disappointing since I really liked Breaking Bad. I wasn't expecting Breaking Bad 2.0 by any means. It felt like work to watch once I noticed the Breaking Bad character's episodes were more entertaining than the episodes that didn't rely on their stories/characters. Even tried to pick up once season 2 aired and was a quick drop for me.


----------



## wankerness

I was bored to death by season one and only continued watching cause i wasn't watching anything else at the time. I was very surprised to find that season two was really good. It was a massive step up, from a useless uninteresting "prequel" to a show with its own interesting characters and arcs. I think turning Kim from the "cool girl" (see Gone Girl) into a fully realized character made the biggest difference. Season three was great too. I'm a bit apprehensive about this season due to the potential for Gus Fring to turn it back into useless prequel mode, but I'll catch up once I'm not watching anything else.


----------



## frogman81

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Didn't know whether to post my Netflix animation binge catch up here or the anime thread, but it seems to fit here more.
> 
> Castlevania
> 
> Aside from season 1 being too short and the music having little to no references to the rich scores of the original (Nintendo knew what's up when they added 34 tracks to Smash Bros, but I digress), this is a rock solid series overall. Turning Trevor into a cynical alcoholic really works well for the character.
> 
> Voltron Legendary Defender
> 
> Rhys Darby is in Voltron. That is more than enough reason to watch this.
> Ok seriousyl, after going through season 1, this really draws to light how the original has not aged well at all. GoLion fared a bit better, but not by much. The overhaul of the main characters gave the personality that the blocks of wood from the original sorely needed, and I'm glad they ditched that tired and dated 'RoBeast of the week' trope. I'm being hard on the Saturday morning toy commercials for kids formula but kids cartoons only began getting smart and substantial in the 90s onward. I dare anyone to sit through a whole episode of the original Voltron (and to some extent the original He Man).



I must admit I enjoyed the Castlevania first season as well. Curious about what they’ll come up with next.


----------



## frogman81

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Didn't know whether to post my Netflix animation binge catch up here or the anime thread, but it seems to fit here more.
> 
> Castlevania
> 
> Aside from season 1 being too short and the music having little to no references to the rich scores of the original (Nintendo knew what's up when they added 34 tracks to Smash Bros, but I digress), this is a rock solid series overall. Turning Trevor into a cynical alcoholic really works well for the character.
> 
> Voltron Legendary Defender
> 
> Rhys Darby is in Voltron. That is more than enough reason to watch this.
> Ok seriousyl, after going through season 1, this really draws to light how the original has not aged well at all. GoLion fared a bit better, but not by much. The overhaul of the main characters gave the personality that the blocks of wood from the original sorely needed, and I'm glad they ditched that tired and dated 'RoBeast of the week' trope. I'm being hard on the Saturday morning toy commercials for kids formula but kids cartoons only began getting smart and substantial in the 90s onward. I dare anyone to sit through a whole episode of the original Voltron (and to some extent the original He Man).



Double post.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> I was bored to death by season one and only continued watching cause i wasn't watching anything else at the time. I was very surprised to find that season two was really good. It was a massive step up, from a useless uninteresting "prequel" to a show with its own interesting characters and arcs. I think turning Kim from the "cool girl" (see Gone Girl) into a fully realized character made the biggest difference. Season three was great too. I'm a bit apprehensive about this season due to the potential for Gus Fring to turn it back into useless prequel mode, but I'll catch up once I'm not watching anything else.


season one was definitely a slog, but I liked season 2. I still haven't bothered to watch s3.


----------



## R34CH

Yep, agree with pretty much all the points made above for Better Call Saul.

Season 1 was definitely slow slow sloooow. I think the following seasons pick up though.
The crossover characters are definitely more interesting to me than any of the original characters.


----------



## bostjan

R34CH said:


> Anybody watching the new season of Better Call Saul? Really been digging this show and I think it's getting to the point where it will overlap with Breaking Bad which I think will be particularly interesting.





wankerness said:


> I was bored to death by season one and only continued watching cause i wasn't watching anything else at the time. I was very surprised to find that season two was really good. It was a massive step up, from a useless uninteresting "prequel" to a show with its own interesting characters and arcs. I think turning Kim from the "cool girl" (see Gone Girl) into a fully realized character made the biggest difference. Season three was great too. I'm a bit apprehensive about this season due to the potential for Gus Fring to turn it back into useless prequel mode, but I'll catch up once I'm not watching anything else.



I really liked the entirety of Breaking Bad. Most people hated the slow burn in the earlier seasons.

I think BCS has some fan service in it. I think I would have preferred they skip that and just focus on telling a story. Like, I don't need a backstory for Hector Salamanca beyond what was presented in Breaking Bad, but, well, here we are. I think it's just something that is going to happen with a prequel. That said, I still really like Better Call Saul.



R34CH said:


> The crossover characters are definitely more interesting to me than any of the original characters.



+1

Mike's a cool character, but we already got to see what he was all about in Breaking Bad. Tell me more about Chuck, Kim, and the bleached blonde douchey guy. I'm also 1000x more interested in the flash forward scenes than the main show, which just makes me question how much I like the show, you know?

This season is at least moving along. There was some interesting tension in the last episode, but there was one particular fan service thing that kind of irritated me, just because it was presented like "Hey, remember Gale? Remember Gale? ... Remem- remember Gale?!" Ugh. Yes, I remember Gale. What about him? "Remember he was a chemist?!" Yeah. So what? ... ? Then some more cool tension building with totally different characters. Okay. What was the point of the scene with Gale? Was it necessary? Maybe it goes somewhere in the next episode, but we didn't learn anything or see any character interaction that built up any of the characters in it - it was just filler and fan service, and it seemed to be very obvious about it, to me. If they wanted to include Gale in a scene, why not have him do something unexpected? Maybe have him doing radical BMX bike jumps or getting into a heated argument with his father or something that develops the character into something we didn't know about but dovetails into his character from Breaking Bad eventually. There's potential for some sort of story there. Here's this smart, proper, and cultured dude who somehow ended up cooking meth for the Cartel. There's got to be another dimension to that somehow. Like I said, maybe this is an introduction scene that _I_ didn't need to see, but they decided to do it to introduce the character to people who are watching BCS who never saw Breaking Bad (perish the thought!).

I'll keep watching it, because it's 100x better than 100 other shows on right now, but I can't promise that anyone else will like this season for its own merit, from what I've seen so far. I think it's still good, but it certainly has room for improvement.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm glad Lenny is gone.


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> I'm glad Lenny is gone.


The twist is coming, though. We will find out that Lenny "Lonnie the Shark" St. Hubbins is the real Mr. Body, and is still alive, _and_ he's the one who shot the singing telegram girl after all to cover up the conspiracy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> The twist is coming, though. We will find out that Lenny "Lonnie the Shark" St. Hubbins is the real Mr. Body, and is still alive, _and_ he's the one who shot the singing telegram girl after all to cover up the conspiracy.


Ha. He's a really good actor and did that part well but the writers did a solid. I certainly didn't want to suffer through a 4th season with him.


----------



## wankerness

Sharp Objects' last two episodes were unbelievably tense in a sickening way. I felt really wrung out and bad. When the main conflict's over, I felt sorta relieved, but then it drops one of the stupidest endings I've ever seen and cuts to black. Oh, and there's a fairly incoherent end-credits scene. It's SO BAD. I looked up the book's ending, where it's a lot more cut and dry and basically has the same thing happen, which seems worse in some ways but at least it doesn't look like a moronic stinger for season 2. Ugh.

The show's well-made, but one of the most repellent things I can think of. It makes True Detective Season 1 look like Parks and Rec. The characters are almost uniformly monstrous and/or broken, and the style is almost constantly oppressive both sonically and visually. It's something, alright. I only watched it for Amy Adams. It's very well-made, but I don't know if I'd recommend it to anyone but masochists.


----------



## synrgy

^That description is a decent segue into my recent watch; Mother!

Ugh. Per usual with Aronofsky (sans Noah because NOPE), it's really well done, but I don't know if I'll ever have the stomach to re-watch it. Dude just _loves_ to highlight the absolute worst of humanity.

*edit* I realize this is the TV thread; not the movie thread. I was just following through on the train of thought.


----------



## bostjan

synrgy said:


> ^That description is a decent segue into my recent watch; Mother!
> 
> Ugh. Per usual with Aronofsky (sans Noah because NOPE), it's really well done, but I don't know if I'll ever have the stomach to re-watch it. Dude just _loves_ to highlight the absolute worst of humanity.



I've seen a number of Aranofsky's films, and while I have found something to enjoy about each one, I'm usually overwhelmed by the pretentiousness I perceive that seems to underline the stories of the films. It's like, the film I watch is a solid 7/10, except it's trying really hard to be a 10/10, and isn't afraid of letting you know that it's trying really hard.

_The Wrestler_ was really quite good, though.

Back to television, though, I'm getting caught up on _The Big Bang Theory_, and realizing that it is time for the show to end. I usually get one audible chuckle out of each episode, and when I have 20+ minutes to spare, it's fine to have it on while I work on something else that doesn't require 100% of my attention, but the show seems to have run out of fresh ideas years ago, and instead goes for laughs out of the "hey look at the nerd" trope and especially the "hey look at the misogynist nerd, that's funny, right? Right?!" trope. In the midst of #metoo, I think that the show very often goes too far with what it depicts as awkward humour, but is actually thinly veiled stereotyping.


----------



## wankerness

synrgy said:


> ^That description is a decent segue into my recent watch; Mother!
> 
> Ugh. Per usual with Aronofsky (sans Noah because NOPE), it's really well done, but I don't know if I'll ever have the stomach to re-watch it. Dude just _loves_ to highlight the absolute worst of humanity.
> 
> *edit* I realize this is the TV thread; not the movie thread. I was just following through on the train of thought.



I thought Mother! was actually kind of fun, I was almost laughing in part of it when the climax turned into a literal warzone. I felt bad for Jennifer Lawrence's character, but the film's doing some wildly creative stuff and I enjoyed it. It's dark, but NOTHING compared to Sharp Objects. (Unless you don't watch tons of cannibal movies and thus can't deal with baby eating)


----------



## synrgy

^The stuff with the baby is what really got me. As a (relatively) new-ish Dad, all the scenes with the baby just completely gutted me. Like, there's my usual logic-brain going 'it's just a movie; it's just a movie; it's just a movie..' but the rest of me is going 'omg; omg; omg.. [*thing happens to baby*] OMG; OMG; OMG..' 

I mean, for an allegory, it's a solid movie. I guess I'm just not super into allegory.


----------



## wankerness

I watched it literally and loved it. I listened to interviews after watching it with that pompous turd and it almost retroactively ruined it. He tried to make the allegory REALLY heavy-handed, I guess I watched it intentionally ignoring it.


----------



## mongey

been giving Disenchantment a go . first couple feel like a slog . not sure if I can be bothered persisting

looking forward to new bojack this month . huge fan


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prof marston and the wonder women: it 's a great drama about a relatively undiscussed part of comic book history, the creation of wonder woman. i thoroughly enjoyed it even though i knew most of the details that led to the character being made. definitely recommend it.


----------



## synrgy

mongey said:


> been giving Disenchantment a go . first couple feel like a slog . not sure if I can be bothered persisting


----------



## wankerness

Owned by imgur.


----------



## Ralyks

synrgy said:


>



Yeah, this picture summed up my feelings. I mean, it got better by the end, and considering Elfo was annoying in the beginning, I dug him more as the show went on. I liked it enough to finish it and would watch a season 2, let’s say that.

Blazed through Archer: Dreamland. Why the hell did I ever stop watching Archer? That shows a treasure, and even during its weak points it’s still entertaining.


----------



## mongey

synrgy said:


>



yeah. I think how you enjoy it is tied to your thoughts on futurama .A mate of mine is enjoying it and he's a huge futurama fan . while, I haven't watched a new Simpsons in 6 years or something I am def more of a Simpsons fan


----------



## Guitarmiester

Starting Ozark season 2. Episode 1 kicks off nicely.


----------



## synrgy

^Yeah, I powered through S2 in about 3 days. I really like the show. S2 is a little more prodding than S1, but arguably better in terms of character depth. There aren't as many 'holy shit' moments as there are in S1 (despite the stakes being raised), but the tone is consistent throughout.


----------



## Guitarmiester

synrgy said:


> ^Yeah, I powered through S2 in about 3 days. I really like the show. S2 is a little more prodding than S1, but arguably better in terms of character depth. There aren't as many 'holy shit' moments as there are in S1 (despite the stakes being raised), but the tone is consistent throughout.



3 days is a short amount of time to rip through. I tried to pace season 1 but the show was addicting. Knocked it out in a week or two which I thought was fast. I did notice right off the bat that season 2 has a dark filter that I don't remember noticing in season 1. 

Ruth went from being my least favorite character at the start of season 1 to being one of my favorite. Season 2 she starts off strong telling those Bobcats who's boss.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Guitarmiester said:


> 3 days is a short amount of time to rip through. I tried to pace season 1 but the show was addicting. Knocked it out in a week or two which I thought was fast. I did notice right off the bat that season 2 has a dark filter that I don't remember noticing in season 1.
> 
> Ruth went from being my least favorite character at the start of season 1 to being one of my favorite. Season 2 she starts off strong telling those Bobcats who's boss.



I did S2 and.....


Spoiler



...its way overdone. THE FAMILY IS GOING TO DIE IF THIS NEW THING DOESN'T HAPPEN EVERY 5 MINUTES .. The only levity died with Buddy. Now its just DARK STRESSFUL STUFF ALL THE TIME with characters I mostly cared about in S1 but really don't now. 
The car hit on the Snell's was surprisingly VERY SURVIVABLE for some reason also, for the car too. Fucking LOL.


----------



## mongey

New seasons of 3 of the shows I like allot starting this week

Bo jack horseman
shameless (US)
forged in fire


----------



## NateFalcon

Bojack took a bit for me to get into but I love the Uncle Cuck background posters and ads...funny stuff


----------



## KanoraK

Just binge-watched Atypical Season 2. I know it's not the best series ever, but damn, this is a very refreshing show to watch.


----------



## NateFalcon

Started the next season of Bojack (meh...) and for some odd reason started watching The Good Place...episode 3 where Janet randomly blurts out “The Portland Trail Blazers are in the bad place” I about laughed out of my chair...I always appreciate swipes at Portland


----------



## synrgy

Iron Fist season 2.

I feel like a hat-tip is in order: Marvel was pretty clearly listening to all the negative feedback surrounding the first season. This was - IMHO - a _much_ better run, and I find I'm actually looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Randy

synrgy said:


> Iron Fist season 2



Ann Coulter's got a new book out?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

synrgy said:


> Iron Fist season 2.
> 
> I feel like a hat-tip is in order: Marvel was pretty clearly listening to all the negative feedback surrounding the first season. This was - IMHO - a _much_ better run, and I find I'm actually looking forward to the next season.



Just finished season 2 as well. Agreed it was definitely a much better run. The writing is better, the fight scenes are choreographed better, albeit a majority still set in underlit rooms and hallways but you can see what's going on. The plot and subplots are much more interesting, Davos and Typhoid Mary were certainly much better antagonists than Harold Meachem or the entire Hand. The critical reception of season 1 was the shot in the arm the series needed. 

I can't help but feel that Danny Rand's arc has a meta narrative subtext, and was done purposely. A major flaw in season 1 was Rand being the most annoying character, and season 2 adds self awareness to it, like the writers really wanted to show that they were listening to the fans that crucified season 1. From a cynical standpoint, it's rather obnoxious. But it worked for the better, so no real argument here.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I’m a Breaking Bad super fan, and have been in love with Better Call Saul through the first three seasons as well... so it pains me to say that season 4 is bothering me. There’s too much fan service, as bostjan mentioned (it’s almost nothing BUT fan service), and I feel like Gilligan and Co. took the praise they received for pulling off such a slow burn to their head, because this season feels like slow burn for the sake of slow burn. Like... you guys are maybe the best writers on TV, but Jimmy isn’t such a good character that we can’t get enough of seeing him interact with Kim’s colleagues at a cocktail party. We can. Let’s move on.

Maybe I’m being cynical for some reason, and a second viewing will change my mind, but I really hope these last three episodes deliver the sort of payoff we’ve come to expect from BrBa, or else I’m going to have some painful mixed emotions.


----------



## wankerness

I liked season 3, but it was one of those deals where it seemed like a good end to the series. After getting burned so hard by the Office Season 4, I'm waiting for the season to be over and postmortems before I risk sullying the memory of a great show!


----------



## mongey

new season of shameless is good . more of the same but its entertaining 

been watching Ken Burns Vietnam series on netflix , when I can take a dose of how shitty humanity is


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Started watching The Good Place a few days ago. Needed a Michael Schur kick and I've ignored this one long enough. So far so good and doesn't fail to throw a few subtle laughs.


----------



## MFB

KanoraK said:


> Just binge-watched Atypical Season 2. I know it's not the best series ever, but damn, this is a very refreshing show to watch.



I binged season 1 over the past two days and started S2 of this last night, it's a super refreshing show to watch. 

I'm always worried about shows where the main character's reason for being the main character is a disorder (The Good Doctor, Monk, to a lesser extent Bojack Horseman's depression/shitty nature, etc...) because I have no way of knowing whether or not it's an accurate representation of that condition, and if I'm laughing with vs. at someone; but with _Atypical_, it seems like it's more laughing at all the little things we as non-autistic people just pick up on and understand, yet on paper it sounds wrong or wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finally finished up season 2 of Ozark, and it was a fucking slog barring the last couple of episodes. I still enjoyed the season overall.


Spoiler



At the rate they're killing antagonists off in this show, I don' really know where they're going to go from here. Obviously Darlene is going to be a huge problem next season, but past that they kind of killed off the only other major threat (agent petty or whatever his name was).


----------



## NateFalcon

Parks and Recreation is mildly cracking me up at times...The Office 2.0 and only slightly better IMO


----------



## wankerness

Parks and Rec is like the office in some ways. I think season 3 of P&R is on the same level as The Office seasons 2&3. Both declined after those peaks, but P&R didn’t fall as hard. It just turned into a touchy-feely look how cute all the couples are show most of the time, which is boring.

Started watching Better Call Saul’s new season. It’s fine. I don’t care about all of the subplots. Some episodes are definitely better than others for that reason. You get whole episodes with no Nacho and that is sad.


----------



## synrgy

I kinda hate Tim Allen the person, but as we transition into Fall again, I find myself using Home Improvement as a nostalgia crutch. I rediscovered it last year and I just can't seem to shed my soft spot for it. It's like a bullshit, shining/happy version of my (decidedly not shining/happy) life at that time, I guess? It kinda had it's finger on the pulse of suburban life in the late 80's/early 90's, in an incidental (rather than profound) sort of way.


----------



## mongey

Ron Swanson and Tom are def the high points of the last few season for P&R . everyone else becomes bland as hell 

I didn't dig the Tom story lines in the earlier seasons at all. but he def found his place .

Ron just has some of the best lines in TV ever 


I can still get emotional at the scene of Ron in Scotland


----------



## MFB

Finished _Atypical _season 2, got a little misty eyed during the finale when his mom is talking about all the things she hoped for him and realized we had seen him do all those things. I don't even know why because its not like I've gone through anything like that, but it was just nice to see and seemed very honest and real.


----------



## spudmunkey

Maniac on Netflix. If you had told me Terry Gilliam had some sort of hand in it, I wouldn't have been surprised. As much as I typically dislike Emma Stone, and as much apathy as I normally have for Jonah Hill, I thought it was great. Justin Theroux, who I've never heard of before (even though apparently I've seen movies with him in them), was good, as well. 

Season 8 of The Walking Dead on Netflix. Ugh...why...why do I keep watching it?

SEASON 12 OF MST3K ON NETFLIX ON [email protected]!!! AHHH!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Maniac on Netflix. If you had told me Terry Gilliam had some sort of hand in it, I wouldn't have been surprised. As much as I typically dislike Emma Stone, and as much apathy as I normally have for Jonah Hill, I thought it was great. Justin Theroux, who I've never heard of before (even though apparently I've seen movies with him in them), was good, as well.
> 
> Season 8 of The Walking Dead on Netflix. Ugh...why...why do I keep watching it?
> 
> SEASON 12 OF MST3K ON NETFLIX ON [email protected]!!! AHHH!!


maniac was bizarre, but kind of endearing, kind of like a wes anderson film. i really enjoyed it and didn't expect to at all.


----------



## wankerness

Justin Theroux is a weird guy to still have an acting career. I mainly know him from Mulholland Dr almost 20 years ago, where I thought he was cast almost as much of a gimmick as Billy Ray Cyrus. He's the nerd director whose girlfriend cheats with Billy Ray Cyrus so he robotically throws pink paint around in retaliation. He did not seem like an actor then, even though he was really funny. I guess he was legit. I for some reason thought he was a writer or director or something instead of an actor. Guess not.

I watched the rest of Better Call Saul last night. Season 3 is definitely a lot better. This season was back to not really having much happen apart from boring connect-the-dots stuff. Some of it was so cheesy and almost on the level of Darth Vader being put in the robot suit in Episode III (particularly the bell "reveal"). The stuff with Mike worked the best, as usual. Nacho's plot totally ran out of steam about halfway through. Kim and Jimmy just weren't as interesting as the last couple seasons IMO.

I love its utter refusal to even try to make people look younger. They'll do sudden cuts to Jimmy way back in 1992, and he still looks ten years older than he did on BB, so you can't tell that it's a flashback until they tell you. Same deal with cutting to Kim as a grad student, though she doesn't have a horribly receding hairline to make it look so silly.

I just started Trailer Park Boys season 12 after suffering through/half paying attention to seasons 8-11. It's shockingly good in comparison. I laughed my ass off at the scene in the second episode with Ricky trying to install a towel rack. Truly amazing, and definitely on par with the best scenes of the good ol' days. Their replacement for Lucy is also really funny and much better than what they had Lucy doing after the first several seasons. Trinity is still awful and it's too bad they stuck with that "actress" after she started growing out of just being a bratty kid. But, it's good they actually started doing something with the characters instead of unfunny retreads and awful celebrity cameos like the last few seasons.

I watched the handful of episodes of Always Sunny season 12 that were available on Delta's airplane service. I laughed so damn hard at the water park episode, especially the blood in the water at the end. PTSDee (with Dee trying to prove her worth to her stripper love interest) was also amazing, and the Making a Murderer episode was very clever. Oh, and "Old Lady House" with the contained sitcom in it was also great. I need to watch the rest of the season. I can't believe the show managed to be good for so long.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Started up Big Mouth s2 and it's damn funny, it's just as ridiculous and over the top as the 1st season.


----------



## synrgy

Thursdays are busy, catching up with all the Wednesday night stuff. Mostly wrasslin'. MYC, NXT, NXTUK, 205. About to tee up South Park, now.

Has anyone here checked out The Rookie? I usually like Nathan Fillion but I'm not generally a fan of cop shows..


----------



## mongey

KnightBrolaire said:


> maniac was bizarre, but kind of endearing, kind of like a wes anderson film. i really enjoyed it and didn't expect to at all.


yeah same. I'm only 3 ep's into Maniac but am really digging it . not sure where its gonna go but am enjoying the ride.


----------



## MFB

mongey said:


> yeah same. I'm only 3 ep's into Maniac but am really digging it . not sure where its gonna go but am enjoying the ride.



Episode 4 is REALLY going to throw you for a loop  Just when you think you know, you realize you have no idea


----------



## spudmunkey

MFB said:


> Episode 4 is REALLY going to throw you for a loop  Just when you think you know, you realize you have no idea



The Good Place keeps doing that to me, too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

wankerness said:


> Started watching Better Call Saul’s new season. It’s fine. I don’t care about all of the subplots. Some episodes are definitely better than others for that reason. You get whole episodes with no Nacho and that is sad.



Very true - he’s one of the most likeable characters, and his acting sucks you into his world. I was hoping for WAY more from this season, but it was still solid drama. I keep hoping that they’ve finally set the stage, and that the next season will take off... and that’s once again how I feel.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Episode 4 is REALLY going to throw you for a loop  Just when you think you know, you realize you have no idea


oh no, it gets much much weirder from there.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh no, it gets much much weirder from there.



I finished it already, did 9 episodes in one day, I just find it to be such a jarring transition between ep. 3 and 4



Spoiler



Ep 3. "Oh I like where this is going"
Ep. 4 "Why does he have a mullet? They're married?! WHY DOES SHE WANT THAT LEMUR!"



Snorri > *


----------



## wankerness

Adam Of Angels said:


> Very true - he’s one of the most likeable characters, and his acting sucks you into his world. I was hoping for WAY more from this season, but it was still solid drama. I keep hoping that they’ve finally set the stage, and that the next season will take off... and that’s once again how I feel.


They're too close to BB for there to be anything left to "take off" IMO. Like really, what's left to happen?


Spoiler



Kim goes away, Nacho goes away, the hole in the ground gets finished and turned into the super lab (but Gail and Gus and Mike are already fully established), etc.


----------



## mongey

2 ep's left of Maniac now. not sure how i feel.I still think its a great show but have def liked the first half more than 2nd. but it depends on how they tie it all up


----------



## KnightBrolaire

starting up 7 deadly sins. seems alright so far.


----------



## MickD7

The Haunting of Hill House. 

I had an odd like and dislike for this show when it first started. By the 3rd ep it really picks up and by the 4th it set itself in solid motion. The acting and cinematography is solid, but some elements of the story remind me of IT and Amityville horror. The horror element starts off a bit strong on the jump scare factor but resolves its self pretty quickly by focusing more on the the psychological side of things. 

The characters and their lives are well structured and very believable in terms of the psychological effects they have later in their lives essentially. The stand out in performance comes from both the younger performance and older performance of the youngest brother. 

Whilst occasionally it drifts into knowing how well the characters are structured and how well they are performed they have some monologues that could be shortened down but again they add a lot of depth to the story and performance. 

Then they have an episode with an amazing continuous tracking shot that places you within the tension in the room and you witness all the emotions conveyed by the actors involved. At 17mins it is without a doubt one of the best filmed episodes of television that utilities this technique of cinematography since the episode of True Detective with the tracking shot in the suburbs. 

I was so thoroughly impressed with how immersive it was that I didn’t really take into account that it was a one shot tracking take for at least 5 or so minutes. I didn’t state which episode it is simply because I think it’s worth waiting for when it comes in. 

If your a fan of genres of film like Horror and Thriller this is probably a good series to dig into. As I’ve said the thing that really makes it great is the acting, because it handles the both genres really well whilst it ties into the drama element. 

Give it shot, if anyone else has please let me know what your thoughts have been. I really don’t mind what kind of series I watch or what genre it is, I just like a good story with great acting.


----------



## Demiurge

^Yeah, I saw it and would recommend it, too.

I'd say that, at the beginning, it might seem off-putting as it lays on the family melodrama a little bit too thick, but it does pay-off for the most part. A lot of the creepy stuff & scares are extremely telegraphed, but some of the stuff is weird and fucked-up enough that it doesn't really matter. In the end, I think it told a good story and did its job as ghost story without veering into the modern "scary thing is a manifestation of real grief/trauma" territory.



Spoiler



My two favorite scares: In one of early episodes, one of the girls is having what turns out to be a dream about an incident at the house where there was banging on the walls, and the dad comes in to offer comfort and his voice breaks into this horrible, low groan- that's usually how my nightmares work, something is going normal until it just 'glitches'; the other is when Nell interrupts the argument in the car- I got totally caught off-guard, I yelled "Fuck!", and promptly went and topped-off my drink.

Another thing, Nell's fate is sneakily one of the most fucked-up things I've seen in mass-consumption pop culture. Being haunted by the specter of your own inevitable suicide? Makes her junkie brother's situation seem quaint by comparison.


----------



## mongey

Finished maniac. All in all I Liked it. I liked how they left it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adult Swim- Joe Pera Talks with You. 
Quite sublime and settling while funny at the same time. 
Side note: The character is from the UP of MI but he's got a heavy "great lakes" accent. Found out he's from Buffalo area so that fits. It doesn't fit the UP accent. Somewhere around/just north of Green Bay that GL accent fades out along the west coast of Lake MI and turns into Yooper which is definitely not a GL accent, which is a localized irony in itself.


----------



## MFB

I'm watching episode 1 of "Haunted" on Netflix, and I don't think I've ever been this uneasy from a ghost story. This shit is so damn unnerving.


----------



## USMarine75

Rewatching Battlestar Galactica (2004) series.... the best sci fi show of all time. I'm enjoying it even more now than I did back when it first aired, even though I'm aware of all the plot twists.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Adult Swim- Joe Pera Talks with You.
> Quite sublime and settling while funny at the same time.
> Side note: The character is from the UP of MI but he's got a heavy "great lakes" accent. Found out he's from Buffalo area so that fits. It doesn't fit the UP accent. Somewhere around/just north of Green Bay that GL accent fades out along the west coast of Lake MI and turns into Yooper which is definitely not a GL accent, which is a localized irony in itself.


 pickles from metalocalypse is a good yooper impression


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> pickles from metalocalypse is a good yooper impression


As I recall, std Wisconsonian.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> As I recall, std Wisconsonian.


nah he's more yooper than wisconsin. northwoods/iron range mn and northern wisconsin accents do have similarities to yooper though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah he's more yooper than wisconsin. northwoods/iron range mn and northern wisconsin accents do have similarities to yooper though.



We'll circle back to this at a later date.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> I'm watching episode 1 of "Haunted" on Netflix, and I don't think I've ever been this uneasy from a ghost story. This shit is so damn unnerving.



I watched the first two episodes last night. First one was really good but the second one took me out of it.

For those who haven't seen it, the show's is based around personal paranormal-based stories with a format where the teller is sitting a room with friends & family telling the story while accompanied by a dramatization. The second is like one of the really bad ones where the author has no restraint and has too many different things going on.


Spoiler



"My dad was a serial killer... he also conjured demons... he was also possessed... he also tried to groom my nephew to be a killer... oh, and my mom helped my dad kill... and then she killed him... and then my nephew moved into their house... and it was haunted... and he found trophies of all the killings... and he threw them out... and, if any of this were actually real, we'd be complicit in the cover up of countless unsolved murders.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I've skipped right over episode two since everyone has been claiming it made the show then come off incredibly fake. Anything more true crime vs. paranormal, I'm going to immediately right off because there should be a paper trail with those; paranormal you can't really charge with anything  I'm hoping from three on it lends itself towards hauntings/shadow people/etc... to keep it at least somewhat entertaining and plausible to the idea of "based on a true story"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I started up the chilling adventures of sabrina and really like it so far, it nails the vibe of the comics. It's got a good mix of creepy imagery/gore and some more inane teen drama to emphasize the absurdity of sabrina's situation. It's a slower burning show, not really something I'd recommend binge watching (at least not the first 4 episodes).


----------



## PunkBillCarson

KnightBrolaire said:


> I started up the chilling adventures of sabrina and really like it so far, it nails the vibe of the comics. It's got a good mix of creepy imagery/gore and some more inane teen drama to emphasize the absurdity of sabrina's situation. It's a slower burning show, not really something I'd recommend binge watching (at least not the first 4 episodes).




It's amazing so far, I agree. 

Also been watching The Expanse WHILE reading the books and so far, I think I like the books better.


----------



## Demiurge

Started what is hopefully last season of House of Cards yesterday. It remains, even for These Turbulent Political Times (TM), stupendously ludicrous. What's kind of a mindfuck is that while watching I was thinking that this could be a season of American Horror Story, and then I realized that the same actor is playing a big bad/big-bad-adjacent role in each current season with some strange similarities between the characters. Now I'm half-expecting the ends of each season to reference the other directly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finished sabrina a few days ago and loved it. It's a bit slow in spots but the overall atmosphere and writing are great, this is the kind of spinoff/reboot hollywood should be pursuing (you know, ones that actually do something pretty different from the original). I wish they'd pushed some of the gore/horror bits a little bit harder but maybe they'll amp it up for the next season. I'd love if they could eventually get to the levels of Salem esque insanity, that show was awesome.

I need to catch up on the magicians next.


----------



## mongey

walking dead. seriously. they really can't do anything well anymore.

That said I think this week may be my personal finale for the show for good


----------



## wankerness

The Deuce season 2 finished. It's not Wire level, but it's great seeing some of the alumni. Especially having D'Angelo Barksdale back in a major role. I hadn't really seen that guy since The Wire and that total garbage role on Walking Dead. There was a good in-joke with Method Man getting mad at Slim Charles for shooting someone. Maggie Gylenhaal is really, really great in season 2 especially. It juggles a ton of plots, and maybe tries to cram in TOO much (we have political corruption, mafia breathing down local business owners' necks, street life from the perspective of prostitutes/pimps, "Hamsterdam" equivalent, the gay scene in the late 70s, and the film industry all at once). But, it's pretty damn good.


----------



## mongey

wankerness said:


> The Deuce season 2 finished. It's not Wire level, but it's great seeing some of the alumni. Especially having D'Angelo Barksdale back in a major role. I hadn't really seen that guy since The Wire and that total garbage role on Walking Dead. There was a good in-joke with Method Man getting mad at Slim Charles for shooting someone. Maggie Gylenhaal is really, really great in season 2 especially. It juggles a ton of plots, and maybe tries to cram in TOO much (we have political corruption, mafia breathing down local business owners' necks, street life from the perspective of prostitutes/pimps, "Hamsterdam" equivalent, the gay scene in the late 70s, and the film industry all at once). But, it's pretty damn good.



the 1st season has been on my to watch list for ages. I didn't know slim Charles was in it . that pushes me over the edge to start watching it. he's the man


----------



## wankerness

mongey said:


> the 1st season has been on my to watch list for ages. I didn't know slim Charles was in it . that pushes me over the edge to start watching it. he's the man



I didn't recognize him until someone pointed it out to me this season. He's got quite a hairdo.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Recently just went through Daredevil S3 and Castlevania S2. Interestingly enough there are similar reasons to why I loved both of them. 

Season 3 of Daredevil takes away all the stuff that weighed down S2 and The Defenders (namely everything to do with Electra and The Hand) and brings it down to basics. Wilson Fisk is back as the central villain while introduces another new threat (that's also seriously well done). Incorporating parts of Frank Miller's great Born Again storyline was a great move. Charlie Cox really steps up here and does a good job in keeping up with Vincent DOnofrio's already imposing Kingpin. 

The biggest problem S1 of Castlevania stated by everyone was "it's too short". Seson 2 addresses that and ups the ante on pretty much well, everything. It's also a good example of a well told story is still much better than all the fanservice pandering in the world (but extremely well played on that too). There's some stinger dialogue from everyone, even the support cast that was wildly entertaining. Dracula gets equal if not more screen time than the 3 mains and portrayed well as a sympathetic villain. Though my gripe was that the transition from S1 to S2 makes Dracula's character arc rather incongruous. Still, this is one of the best video game to movie/TV series adaptation to date. I'm certainly looking forward to what Season 3 will bring. The ending indicates for a more different feel and tone, which I'm actually excited about. 

And that sneaky chicken behind the wall was a neat touch.


----------



## gnoll

Been watching too much TV...

The Haunting of Hill House:
I always look up IMDB ratings for basically everything I watch just so that I can avoid wasting my time on stuff that's no good. But I wish I didn't need to, because it can also set my expectations too high. When I found out how much people seem to like this new show I got really excited. I've always been into horror and I sought out and watched the 1963 The Haunting film when I was quite young and liked it, so the idea of a well-made TV show based on the same source material was very appealing. And so I watched it and... meeeh! Silly plot, silly ghosts, some cheap jump scares... Really didn't like it very much.

Daredevil S3:
Hell yes! Very good! I think my favorite season so far.


----------



## wankerness

IMDB ratings are pretty helpful for movies. BUT, with TV shows, it seems like everything is rated highly no matter what it is. Like, the variance between worst episodes of shows vs best tends to be about 2 points. I think it's just that only fans of shows bother looking them up since it's more of a process to log TV episodes/shows than movies.


----------



## mongey

watched 2nd season of hip hop evolution . was good. the 1st season ended where I came into hip hop with NWA. This one was much more in my hey day. I was seriously into artists in all 4 episodes


----------



## Seabeast2000

oh snap, Narcos Mexico, begin!


----------



## wankerness

I started watching Brooklyn Nine Nine after hearing enough good things during the near-cancellation. I’m most of the way through season one. I know shows like this usually improve after a season or two and am hoping that’s the case here. I love Terry Crews and Rosa and the other two women really do it for me but aren’t very funny, and everyone else seems like a relic of the 90s sitcom scene. They’re trying too hard! Andy Samberg especially just mugs and grins constantly and grates and is almost never funny. I will keep watching for now cause I hate myself (and my brain is broken cause I’m hypnotized by Chelsea Peretti - I think I’ll play it safe and avoid her standup for now though).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> I started watching Brooklyn Nine Nine after hearing enough good things during the near-cancellation. I’m most of the way through season one. I know shows like this usually improve after a season or two and am hoping that’s the case here. I love Terry Crews and Rosa and the other two women really do it for me but aren’t very funny, and everyone else seems like a relic of the 90s sitcom scene. They’re trying too hard! Andy Samberg especially just mugs and grins constantly and grates and is almost never funny. I will keep watching for now cause I hate myself (and my brain is broken cause I’m hypnotized by Chelsea Peretti - I think I’ll play it safe and avoid her standup for now though).


s2 and onwards is a lot better.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

The Expanse and I've been reading the series at the same time. It's fascinating to see how much difference there is between the two, but I'm loving both about the same. Right in the middle of season 2 at the moment and almost at the end of book one.


----------



## Ralyks

One of my buddies turned me on to You're The Worst. It's been increasingly difficult for me to stay committed, or dedicate any time, to TV shows, so the fact that I binged the first season in 2 days means I found a winner.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ralyks said:


> One of my buddies turned me on to You're The Worst. It's been increasingly difficult for me to stay committed, or dedicate any time, to TV shows, so the fact that I binged the first season in 2 days means I found a winner.


i love that show. s2 has some ridiculous gags.


----------



## Defyantly

Been re-watching Big Bang Theory. Love the show unfortunately I don't have the series have S9 so I gotta go shopping...


----------



## wankerness

I'm now on S4 of Brooklyn Nine Nine. It's thoroughly average and I usually laugh about once per episode, but I just keep on going! I guess it's cause the characters are likable, even though Andy Samberg is the least likable of the bunch. I'm just glad that so far it hasn't fallen into the same pit as Parks and Rec where it stops being much of a comedy and instead turns into a show about watching the characters be cute together in their relationships/weddings. Though that may be coming!


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

BBC's Blue Planet 2 for the past week, watching sea turtles and weird ass fish in 4K is legit


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn

Great British Baking Show has been my guilty pleasure lately. I'm also catching back up on the latest season of The Flash.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Smashed right through the entire final season of Voltron Legendary Defender.

I said before that between this and Castlevania were both loaded with fan service, references and call backs done right. Season 8 hits that right on the nose while nicely rounding up and hitting the series home. Without wishing to spoil, if you're a fan of the original 80s dub, then this hits you right off the bat, and continues to hit you some more. Perhaps too meta, but it was nice and cute. There's some more in the final episode but again, without wishing to spoil, it opens the story up to big and new possibilities. 

What I liked about this season is how it does it's best to tie as much loose ends as possible yet doing it at such a leisurely pace that it gave a lot of breathing space between giant mecha action (which this has a lot of). All the main characters and support characters get their shining moment and it's all balanced so well. It does get a little overbloated and trips over itself at times thanks to certain backstories introduced so late in the game then quickly resolved (one major character particularly comes to mind). Which sort of sucks when it's this late in the game. Also it suffers from the deus ex machina pandemic towards the end, but I commend the writers for at least going all out with it I guess.  

Still, it's minor quibbles on a remake done right finally reaching the excellent conclusion. Highly recommended to watch with kids and Voltron fans alike.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ray Donovan, all caught up. This might be Ray's lowest point yet.


----------



## FancyFish

Me and a couple of buds have been going through Twin Peaks. Didn't realize the 2nd season was so long.


----------



## MFB

Started watching Bodyguard while getting back on the treadmill, I'm 2 episodes in out of 6, and its already crazy so I want to see how far they take it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Started watching Bodyguard while getting back on the treadmill, I'm 2 episodes in out of 6, and its already crazy so I want to see how far they take it


it's a great show, I binged it in like 2 days.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I could easily watch another episode or so in one sitting, but for a mini series like that I like to let each episode breath and not just shove it all down in one go. If it were something lighter, and more of it? Most likely.


----------



## Mathemagician

Been watching the Netflix season 1 of Hasan Minhaj’s “Patriot Act” which is good. 

Also the new panel show “The Fix” is pretty damn funny.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn

MFB said:


> Started watching Bodyguard while getting back on the treadmill, I'm 2 episodes in out of 6, and its already crazy so I want to see how far they take it



I was not expecting how dang TENSE that series was. Absolutely loved it!


----------



## wankerness

Finished what's currently on Hulu of Brooklyn Nine Nine. This showrunner just HAS to fall in love with his characters and turn it into wedding trash with everyone cutely gathering to do so. I guess we'll see how next season goes. If Andy Samberg and Melissa Fumero turn into as lame of a humor vacuum as Amy Poehler and Adam Scott or Jim and Pam did in the later seasons, I'm out!!! There's probably too few characters on this show. They've done a good job of keeping things fresh considering the number of characters and number of episodes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trying to finish up the final season of the Americans and it's unbelievably tedious, like the last few seasons.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

started up star trek discovery and so far i dig it. i like seeing the darker more pragmatic side of starfleet.


----------



## wankerness

Many people who are fans of the first four versions of Star Trek seem to dismiss it as "Star Trek by people who hate Star Trek but wanted to use the name to cash in," like the new movies but less fun (well, less fun than 1 and 3). Are you someone that's gone through the original series/TNG/DS9? 

I've never seen anything positive about it, but I have only heard reactions from that group. I think maybe some of the negativity is started by the fact that to see it you have to sign up for some service that no one wants to sign up for.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Many people who are fans of the first four versions of Star Trek seem to dismiss it as "Star Trek by people who hate Star Trek but wanted to use the name to cash in," like the new movies but less fun (well, less fun than 1 and 3). Are you someone that's gone through the original series/TNG/DS9?
> 
> I've never seen anything positive about it, but I have only heard reactions from that group. I think maybe some of the negativity is started by the fact that to see it you have to sign up for some service that no one wants to sign up for.


I've watched everything from the original series to TNG and voyager. I never really got into ds9. I've seen all of the movies as well. It's still very much star trek, it just has a darker feel to it a la star trek nemesis/khan/ the more recent films. It starts quite slow in the first episode but overall I've enjoyed the series. I only signed up for the free trial to watch this, after that I'm cancelling the service.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've watched everything from the original series to TNG and voyager. I never really got into ds9. I've seen all of the movies as well. It's still very much star trek, it just has a darker feel to it a la star trek nemesis/khan/ the more recent films. It starts quite slow in the first episode but overall I've enjoyed the series. I only signed up for the free trial to watch this, after that I'm cancelling the service.



Ha, I bet that's where most of their viewers come from. This whole experiment seems destined to fail spectacularly, although probably less spectacularly than Yahoo with Community.

I heard they were putting a ton of emphasis on explosions and grittiness and stuff while totally abandoning any utopian, exploration angles that were the goal of Trek originally, and that they really seem to have borne down on that in season 2. Oh, and then they throw in a beloved character just to make sure you know it's still Star Trek cause that guy's one of the only things anyone who doesn't care about Star Trek knows about Star Trek! You're the one who's watching it, so good to hear that there are different reactions from actual Trek fans. I follow Trek news but can't make it through seasons myself. I've seen episodes here and there of the OG trek and have seen many episodes of TNG but have no desire to watch every episode after all the warnings I've heard about season 1 of TNG


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Ha, I bet that's where most of their viewers come from. This whole experiment seems destined to fail spectacularly, although probably less spectacularly than Yahoo with Community.
> 
> I heard they were putting a ton of emphasis on explosions and grittiness and stuff while totally abandoning any utopian, exploration angles that were the goal of Trek originally, and that they really seem to have borne down on that in season 2. Oh, and then they throw in a beloved character just to make sure you know it's still Star Trek cause that guy's one of the only things anyone who doesn't care about Star Trek knows about Star Trek! You're the one who's watching it, so good to hear that there are different reactions from actual Trek fans. I follow Trek news but can't make it through seasons myself. I've seen episodes here and there of the OG trek and have seen many episodes of TNG but have no desire to watch every episode after all the warnings I've heard about season 1 of TNG


Oh no, there's not too many explosions throughout the series besides the first few episodes, but they do tone down the utopian science/exploration vessel angle considerably and for good reason in the show,* they're literally at war with the klingons*. That's a stupid thing to nitpick about considering how much they emphasize that the discovery is the "tip of the spear" and is used for hit and run combat/sabotage missions (due to their specialized warp drive that basically lets them go anywhere instantaneously). It makes sense that they would have to pare back the diplomacy/utopian bullshit and emphasize combat a bit more. There's still plenty of scifi pseudoscience mumbo jumbo though, so if you like hearing about "dilithium processors" "intergalactic mycelial spore networks" and a teleporting nigh invincible giant water bear that can tank batleth attacks from a dozen klingon then you'll like it. 

One of my favorite episodes so far is when they get stuck in a localized temporal loop and it's essentially groundhog day but with Rainn Wilson playing a bad guy. 
My only real complaint is that none of the characters are very compelling besides Jason Isaacs character. Sonequa Martin Green's character is so damn dry and boring largely because she's "Spock but black and a human woman". Maybe they'll give her some more interesting depth in the next season. 

BTW, S2 isn't even out yet, so I don't know why people are talking about it like they've seen it.

TNG is and has always been my personal favorite, largely due to the casting being so good. Patrick Stewart, Brent Spiner, Michael Dorn and LeVar Burton really made that show great.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Already started Punisher Season 2 and it didn't take long to get good.


----------



## wankerness

Watched the American version of The Office again. Best 3 season show ever.  I accidentally starting watching the first episode of season 4 and remembered exactly how far it plummeted as soon as Michael "hilariously" ran over Meredith before the credits started.

Started Barry and got a few episodes in, it's pretty good, so far I'm not getting why Bill Hader is getting so many accolades for it. The Fonz and that super friendly bald gangster are the best characters.


----------



## MFB

wankerness said:


> Watched the American version of The Office again. Best 3 season show ever.  I accidentally starting watching the first episode of season 4 and remembered exactly how far it plummeted as soon as Michael "hilariously" ran over Meredith before the credits started.
> 
> Started Barry and got a few episodes in, it's pretty good, so far I'm not getting why Bill Hader is getting so many accolades for it. The Fonz and that super friendly bald gangster are the best characters.



Noho is a fucking gold mine


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Noho is a fucking gold mine



he's by far the best character on that show


----------



## wankerness

Finished Barry. That got ugly. I think I hated the ending, though. It reminded me of one of the early seasons of Dexter, and seemed WAY too early in the series’ life, though I dunno if they expected to get a second season and it might have worked as an end to a one season series. I’d rather watch a show about Noho and the Bolivians than see what happens next with Dexter and Rita 2.0.

I started watching the Marvelous Mrs Maisel after being told it was not a Mary Poppins/Nanny Mcphee knockoff like the title made me assume. I discovered upon starting it that it’s an ASP joint, aka the characters talk like those on Gilmore Girls minus the slew of cultural references, which I think forces the writing to be less lazy. It’s definitely better written than that show, but unfortunately the only carry over actor is one of my most hated from that show, the bitchy unfunny harp player. And she’s co-lead here!! The actual lead is great and her standup isn’t nearly as bad as I assumed an ASP standup routine would be. I’m several episodes in. The only thing I’m dreading is that it will probably follow the Gilmore Girls template of her having to get back together with her loathsome piece of garbage husband, maybe repeatedly each season, like Lorelei and Rory were always doing. Tony Shalhoub is the best supporting character. I miss Lorelei and Luke and Kirk.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've been watching The Punisher seasons 1 and 2.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Finished Season 2 of the Punisher. Overall great season, but now I'm dreading the incoming cancellation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> Finished Season 2 of the Punisher. Overall great season, but now I'm dreading the incoming cancellation.


I hope they keep the show with its cast alive on whatever bullshit streaming service disney offers. They already killed daredevil in its current iteration because of the disney streaming deal ;_;


----------



## wankerness

Disney putting that show in its current form on its streaming service directed at kids? Keep on dreaming!


----------



## Mathemagician

Just finished another loop of the office. 

Blackish is amazing btw. Big fan of this and fresh off the boat. 

The good place sounds really solid and it’s on Netflix so I may check that out next.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Disney putting that show in its current form on its streaming service directed at kids? Keep on dreaming!


no, they're expanding their streaming services to include ALL marvel content, which would include the more adult stuff like punisher.


----------



## MFB

Disney said outright they aren't picking up any of the Netflix shows that were cancelled, nor were they the ones who cancelled them to move them over, as they were entirely Netflix owned.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Disney said outright they aren't picking up any of the Netflix shows that were cancelled, nor were they the ones who cancelled them to move them over, as they were entirely Netflix owned.


dammit, i was hoping they'd save punisher and daredevil.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Punisher will get shitcanned just like Daredevil. And after Punisher had a great Assault on Precinct 13 episode, too. What a fucking bunch of shit.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, they're expanding their streaming services to include ALL marvel content, which would include the more adult stuff like punisher.



True, but, they're going to include everything that they find acceptable for including on their streaming service, and not fund anything they don't think fits with it. And this is Marvel content going forward, not pre-existing Netflix shows, which will stay where they are. Just theoretical newer seasons of them would be on Disney.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They likely won't pick up a show at season 3 and 4.


----------



## wankerness

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They likely won't pick up a show at season 3 and 4.



Not only that, but I can guarantee they're not going to produce anything with the tone or content of Punisher or Jessica Jones. I am glad that PG-13 Deadpool remix bombed, it hopefully means they might think twice about making Deadpool 3 PG-13. Probably won't stop them, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Not only that, but I can guarantee they're not going to produce anything with the tone or content of Punisher or Jessica Jones. I am glad that PG-13 Deadpool remix bombed, it hopefully means they might think twice about making Deadpool 3 PG-13. Probably won't stop them, though.


If disney was smart they'd support the r-rated crowd, especially given the huge success of shows like punisher/daredevil and movies like Logan/Deadpool 1&2. The market clearly wants it, plus some characters like punisher, wolverine and deadpool are at their best when the writers/directors don't have to pull punches in terms of violence,etc.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> If disney was smart they'd support the r-rated crowd, especially given the huge success of shows like punisher/daredevil and movies like Logan/Deadpool 1&2. The market clearly wants it, plus some characters like punisher, wolverine and deadpool are at their best when the writers/directors don't have to pull punches in terms of violence,etc.



Unfortunately I don't think they care when the movies that have made the most money are still those in their house style, especially when they're a unique monolith in that everything is very carefully curated across multiple forms of media. The fanboys that were so happy about "omg now the x-men will be in the MCU" are being very myopic, it just means we'll get fewer movies with less of a style division. Logan and Deadpool would not have happened if this merger had happened a few years ago.

I will be very surprised if they change everything about what they've been doing the last...several decades to start producing R rated content, especially if it's all going to go on one unified streaming service. I know Netflix has little kid shows and unrated splatter movies on it, but Disney has made clear they're not going to follow suit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they care when the movies that have made the most money are still those in their house style, especially when they're a unique monolith in that everything is very carefully curated across multiple forms of media. The fanboys that were so happy about "omg now the x-men will be in the MCU" are being very myopic, it just means we'll get fewer movies with less of a style division. Logan and Deadpool would not have happened if this merger had happened a few years ago.
> 
> I will be very surprised if they change everything about what they've been doing the last...several decades to start producing R rated content, especially if it's all going to go on one unified streaming service. I know Netflix has little kid shows and unrated splatter movies on it, but Disney has made clear they're not going to follow suit.


I mean tangentially speaking disney has owned miramax for how many years? miramax has made a bunch of r rated offerings over the years, so if it's a branding issue they could always shove the r rated content that way and keep them in separate universes. I think it would work well, just like how marvel has always divorced its marvel knights and more extreme content from the main comic universe. Granted this is just my wishful thinking since I'll be very disheartened to see neutered punisher/deadpool content in the future.


----------



## mongey

finally finished 2nd season of big mouth . I was a doubter that they could pull off ,pun? , a 2nd season but it was good. as good as the first


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wankerness said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they care when the movies that have made the most money are still those in their house style, especially when they're a unique monolith in that everything is very carefully curated across multiple forms of media. The fanboys that were so happy about "omg now the x-men will be in the MCU" are being very myopic, it just means we'll get fewer movies with less of a style division. Logan and Deadpool would not have happened if this merger had happened a few years ago.
> 
> I will be very surprised if they change everything about what they've been doing the last...several decades to start producing R rated content, especially if it's all going to go on one unified streaming service. I know Netflix has little kid shows and unrated splatter movies on it, but Disney has made clear they're not going to follow suit.


Disney made Scream.


----------



## wankerness

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Disney made Scream.



They released it, yes. Disney ditched the studio that made pulp fiction/scream almost 10 years ago. When was the last time they released an R rated movie?

I hope they do again, I just think we’re SOL right now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, I just finished The Punisher, and it seems very "wrapped all up" so yeah. It's definitely getting shit canned.

Ten thousand up front, ten thousand when I'm through
And I know just what to do
And you know I'll do it too
Then I'm coming back for you, back for you


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jon bernthal does such a great job as frank castle, i don't even know who they'd get to replace him for the disney version. i guess if push came to shove i'd ask for ray stevenson to come back, he was an excellent punisher in war zone , I wouldn't mind seeing him back as frank.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Yes, I hope Disney's shitty streaming service brings us a PG-13 Punisher. Maybe Frank can turn Billy into Jigsaw by playing patty cake.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yes, I hope Disney's shitty streaming service brings us a PG-13 Punisher. Maybe Frank can turn Billy into Jigsaw by playing patty cake.


pg13 and punisher are 2 words that should never be uttered in the same sentence.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> pg13 and punisher are 2 words that should never be uttered in the same sentence.



False, "Punisher should never be rated PG-13"


----------



## wankerness

Marvelous Mrs Maisel was fun, but I nearly involuntarily yelled OH FUCK OFF at the screen at the end of season 2 when she did EXACTLY a Lorelai Gilmore. Do women just all love stories about women being split between two hotties and playing them both? Must be a biology thing.


----------



## Defyantly

I just finished the Netflix series "Altered Carbon". It was pretty good 10 episodes ~1hr a piece definitely worth the watch. Although I don't think they set themselves up to continue the story. Lots of blood and people getting the shit kicked out of them (especially the main character) so solid 7/10!


----------



## wankerness

Random TV observation: I think South Park’s greatest contribution to the cultural lexicon may be the gag with the underpants gnome’s outline of their plans, with what they do as step 1, ????? as step 2, and Profit! as step 3. I see this used all the time to question or describe stupid plans. I don’t think most people even know where it came from. Any competitors from this show?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Been addicted to Forged in Fire lately for some reason.


----------



## mongey

Konfyouzd said:


> Been addicted to Forged in Fire lately for some reason.


because its freaking awesome


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> because its freaking awesome


yup, love that show, same with man at arms on yt.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finished all of Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. Not sure what to think of it honestly. The show went on a mad rush to try to wrap everything up with only Kimmy having a satisfying closure, and even then it wasn't enough. It ended fine, just felt could've been more. The long Sliding Doors spoof episode was pretty awesome though. 

Also finished Punisher Season 2. Enjoyed it a lot, about on par with season 1, though I thought it was paced better this time around. It's such a shame that budget was never in the side of the MCU TV shows, and Jigsaw is now the strongest exhibit of this (if all the underlit scenes just weren't enough). I have no idea what will happen for here on with a looming cancellation and Disney's takeover just around the corner. But as long as it's handled with great writers and actors who will stay true to the spirit of the characters, I'll be happy to watch.


----------



## wankerness

Oh, I forgot about those last UKS episodes, I need to watch them. I think the second season of that show is a masterpiece on par with seasons 2/3 of The Office or season 3 of Parks and Rec. What's come since is...nowhere close.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Finished all of Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. Not sure what to think of it honestly. The show went on a mad rush to try to wrap everything up with only Kimmy having a satisfying closure, and even then it wasn't enough. It ended fine, just felt could've been more. The long Sliding Doors spoof episode was pretty awesome though.
> 
> Also finished Punisher Season 2. Enjoyed it a lot, about on par with season 1, though I thought it was paced better this time around. It's such a shame that budget was never in the side of the MCU TV shows, and Jigsaw is now the strongest exhibit of this (if all the underlit scenes just weren't enough). I have no idea what will happen for here on with a looming cancellation and Disney's takeover just around the corner. But as long as it's handled with great writers and actors who will stay true to the spirit of the characters, I'll be happy to watch.


This. The doctor had better scars than Billy, who essentially had marker lines on his face. A Freddy cheek, a few real looking scars... it would've gone a long way and not cost that much. It didn't need to be as overdone as War Zone, but they basically opted to do nothing at all. It makes his decision to go over Frank Castle less believable.


----------



## MFB

Someone else had made that same comment on Reddit, about Jigsaw not looking that disfigured, and apparently the showrunners stated that Jigsaw's scarring while not as bad physically would be also made up in that he was mentally broken as well. So ,it wasn't just a literal "wow, this guy is ugly now, how crazy" but also that he was unhinged and even those working with him wouldn't always know how to respond and deal with him.

After finishing all of season 2, I wish he was more ugly just because of how brutal that fight in S1 ended up being, I don't feel it really lined up with the total damage done, but as an overall I felt it was fine. It also worked on a second tier like one of those hidden image puzzles, where if you squint and look past the scars, you'd see S1 Billy and think "This guy can get any girl he wants!" But then when you snap back, and see the scars and know that that's how he USED to look, and now has to live with all those - without remembering how he even got them/from whom - it was enough little puzzle pieces that come together.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

I just finished watching the first 2 episodes of American Gods.

It's been awhile since I've simultaneously felt so confused and so entertained all at once. Production and directing seem on point. I like how they slowly tell a story in each episode, taking their time to flesh out the scene as much as possible. I'm used to a much shorter attention span, had to adjust to it quite a bit.

Also I'm big a fan of Michael McShane, so underrated. It looks amazing in Ultra HD (that's 4K isn't it?). Anyway it looks like this is going to be good!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mondays seem to be a recurring theme of lethargy for me, so in my attempt to do as little as possible, I binged through all of Love Death + Robots.

Apparently this is the result of the long development hell of David Fincher and Tim Miller rebooting Heavy Metal. I was only reminded by a friend who's a hardcore Fincher fan, so I couldn't resist. It certainly has the same spirit of the original, well, without the cool music and the common thread of a big ball of green evil. Ok so it's not really a Heavy Metal remake at all then. More of a reimagining or spiritual successor or whatever. An anthology of 18 short stories and like the original it's got plenty of glorified violence, sex and nudity, you know, the real reason why Heavy Metal was so successful back in the day.

Really it's best to judge via the short stories themselves and not compare it to Heavy Metal at all (let's face it, Heavy Metal has aged terribly). Visually it varies from HD uncanny valley CGI to top notch animation with one live action episode, granted being an anthology of unrelated stories does mean the tone will be all over the shop. Some of the episodes are solid arthouse showcases while others may as well be concept trailers for an upcoming triple A gaming bore.

There are plenty of themes tackled here like female autonomy (Sonnie's Edge/Good Hunting), gentrification (The Dump), the movie Gravity retold in 10 minutes (Helping Hand), war in the Middle East (Shape Shifters), 90s anime throwback (Sucker Of Souls) and others that I'll try not to spoil. Some of these are well thought out; like Zima Blue, done by Robert Valley (Aeon Flux), the phantasmagoric trips of Beyond The Aquila Rift and Fish Night, the action of The Witness and Suits, these are some personal highlights. Others don't work as much. Lucky 13, Secret War and Blindspot feel rather slapdash storywise compared to the more visceral episodes. Ice Age (Tim Miller's directoral contribution) even more so, taking bits from Twilight Zone and Simpsons but without the things that made either interesting. Some more comical moments like When The Yogurt Took Over (despite brilliantly narrated by Maurice LaMarche aka The Brain) and Alternate Histories are cute, though forgettable. But the exception being Three Robots being almost an amalgamation of Wall-E, Nier Automata and then being lampooned. Also note that it doesn't help that the order of the episodes had a lot of the interesting stuff at the beginning so while trudging along some of the latter episodes it does feel Love Death + Robots is running out of steam.

In brief, Love Death + Robots is yet another anthology series. I enjoyed some more than others. Certainly not as influential as Heavy Metal but more substantial in the small bites department. Or maybe it could be. Definitely better than Heavy Metal 2000... which is about as far as I'll go to being kind to that abhorrence.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

We have all made the decision never to speak of... of _that! _How dare you!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Gonna watch it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The original heavy metal was ok at best. I always preferred Fritz the Cat for seriously pushing the boundaries of what was acceptable in western animation (especially back in the 70s/80s). The heavy metal magazines were dope though. I always loved paging through those in bookstores and looking at all the varying artwork and gratuitous violence/nudity, plus some told really great short stories.


----------



## mongey

got a 3 week old baby at home so been stuck in front of tv.

Most of the way done with umbrella academy. couple of ep's left . I like it. how much depends on how it finishes

slammed a whole bunch of older forged in fire series I hadn't seen. think I have seen every episode made now

halfway through season 4 of bo jack .I loved the first 3 seasons and for some reason never got around to watching the 4th. it good. as good as the others iMHO


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bloody_Inferno said:


> In brief, Love Death + Robots is yet another anthology series. I enjoyed some more than others. Certainly not as influential as Heavy Metal but more substantial in the small bites department. Or maybe it could be. Definitely better than Heavy Metal 2000... which is about as far as I'll go to being kind to that abhorrence.



Its def worthy of a watch. I must be getting old AF because I couldn't figure out several scenes in the "lifelike" eps were actually animated, or live-action with a digitized applique on top. I have made it through the Chinese Djinn episode so far. Not sure I understand Witness' plot yet either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

started up orville again. I like it more than i liked the latest star trek series


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> started up orville again. I like it more than i liked the latest star trek series



That seems to be a very common opinion, especially among fans of TOS/TNG. Maybe I should check it out. I HATE family guy but Seth McFarlane seems like a good dude in interviews.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> That seems to be a very common opinion, especially among fans of TOS/TNG. Maybe I should check it out. I HATE family guy but Seth McFarlane seems like a good dude in interviews.


It's definitely more in the vein of TNG, but it plays a lot of stuff for laughs, like when the captain's wife gets caught sleeping with an alien rob lowe who climaxes and sprays the room in blue goo from his head.


----------



## synrgy

^Those moments are increasingly exception to the rule, though. It's definitely McFarlane's love-letter to TNG. I think they were still finding their voice during the first season - which seemed to play for laughs a little more - but the second season has pulled away from that a bit. In both seasons, though, the show has surprised me with some of the themes it's chosen to explore, and that's where it really succeeds, IMHO: It takes topics that are relevant to our contemporary world, then explores them in a future context.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

synrgy said:


> ^Those moments are increasingly exception to the rule, though. It's definitely McFarlane's love-letter to TNG. I think they were still finding their voice during the first season - which seemed to play for laughs a little more - but the second season has pulled away from that a bit. In both seasons, though, the show has surprised me with some of the themes it's chosen to explore, and that's where it really succeeds, IMHO: It takes topics that are relevant to our contemporary world, then explores them in a future context.


I'm only a few episodes into season 2 but it's definitely focusing less on comedy and more on actually trying to be decent science fiction. I did giggle at the moclan piss ceremony though.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Jimmy Carr's newest special on Netflix. Can't post much of it here since it would set off quite a few people, but funny if you're not afraid to think "that was pretty fucked up."


----------



## 777timesgod

PunkBillCarson said:


> Jimmy Carr's newest special on Netflix. Can't post much of it here since it would set off quite a few people, but funny if you're not afraid to think "that was pretty fucked up."



His joke on abortions and coat hangers in the past, even made me go "Oh no he did not!". Super funny guy and his tax evasion should concern people more than his jokes.

Made the mistake of beginning to watch the first season of Mr. Robot, it is not good. Full of plot holes and unrealistic characters. I guess I will finish it since I started it but despite effort from the actors. Do not believe the hype unless you are one of those millennials who thinks that hacking will easily change the world and bring down the multinationals, leading us to a paradise where human nature is ignored. In which case you will enjoy the show.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

777timesgod said:


> His joke on abortions and coat hangers in the past, even made me go "Oh no he did not!". Super funny guy and his tax evasion should concern people more than his jokes.
> 
> Made the mistake of beginning to watch the first season of Mr. Robot, it is not good. Full of plot holes and unrealistic characters. I guess I will finish it since I started it but despite effort from the actors. Do not believe the hype unless you are one of those millennials who thinks that hacking will easily change the world and bring down the multinationals, leading us to a paradise where human nature is ignored. In which case you will enjoy the show.



I myself liked it, but I think it's because I'm more of a Rami Malek and Christian Slater fan than anything. I liked the overall dark mood of it and things like that, but as I've said in other threads, I normally don't spend too much time thinking about the why's I just take them as it is these days.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I was sort of tracking until the Tyler Durden moment, then haven't watched any of it after that.


----------



## 777timesgod

PunkBillCarson said:


> I myself liked it, but I think it's because I'm more of a Rami Malek and Christian Slater fan than anything. I liked the overall dark mood of it and things like that, but as I've said in other threads, I normally don't spend too much time thinking about the why's I just take them as it is these days.



I almost did not recognise Slater, it was a long time since I last watched some of his work. Rami is big right now after getting the Oscar for playing Mercury. Did not see the Queen movie, my parents did and said it was underwhelming but a good effort by Rami, not Oscar worthy but then again the awards have lost their value nowadays.

I need to finish "The Alienist", I am at the last episode. Good Victorian era series with a Jack the ripper storyline, it did feel like it was meant to be a smaller show that was stretched for a season release.


----------



## synrgy

Inspired in-part by The Orville, I've gone back to revisit Star Trek: The Next Generation for the first time (in earnest, anyway) since the 90's.

Even better than I remembered. I skipped the first season (because I just CANNOT with Tasha Yar) but have been plowing through otherwise, already about 3/4 of the way through the fourth season. Whee!


----------



## Ralyks

They finally added Archer: Danger Island to Hulu. So, that.


----------



## wankerness

I watched Killing Eve cause the second season was starting and I vaguely remembered the ads looking amusing for season 1. So, it was either watch now or get spoilered by news headlines about it cause that's what happens with season 2s starting!

Basically, the assassin character is so, so, so great, and the main reason I love the show. She may be totally unbelievable (the show is aware of this) and she doesn't seem like her character is written consistently, but whatever, she's my favorite. The actress is so perfect. She makes so many wide-eyed surprise/annoyance/amusement faces that make perfect reaction gifs. If given the choice, I'd much rather just watch a show about her doing her thing than a show that's just about Eve. I am very annoyed that Sandra Oh got 100% of the acting nominations/awards for this show over her, cause she's not nearly as good. She's fine, whatever, but she doesn't seem that far removed from other lead performances in those series about middle aged women bored with their lives who get involved in some kind of ridiculous intrigue. I think the first five episodes of season 1 are consistently great. It kind of hits a brick wall in episode 6 with the Russia trip, but then the last episode (8) is great again except the moronic ending.

The season premiere was frustrating, it seemed to more or less reset the series. Ah well. I am probably going to watch this show until it runs itself off the air just for that damn assassin. Her whole mini-story in the hospital and relationship with that kid in the premiere was great. It showed perfectly how she's both really funny and yeah, a dangerous psycho that will do things that will make most viewers hate her. I like that it shows she isn't without empathy, it's just...psycho empathy. I recently watched a very good movie, Thoroughbreds, which also has a psychopath character with similar logic that's shown to be powerfully empathetic under all her performative fake emotions and manipulation, just...not in any way that society finds remotely acceptable. Maybe that's just my thing now, 3-dimensionally portrayed psycho girls.

I highly recommend it if you like action combined with blacker than black comedy combined with some kind of bromance (what's the female equivalent term? homance?) between a middle aged government worker and a bored young assassin.

Oh, I also watched the first episode of this season of Barry. I had a really hard time making it through it. I think I just don't like this show anymore, it's way too dark and emotionally punishing for me to have any fun with it, and I don't have any other reason to watch it since I don't think it really works on a dramatic level anymore either! There's a lot of Noho in the episode, which is great, but then it acts like he's not going to be funny anymore, either! Maybe the showrunner pulled a David Chase cause too many people liked Barry, or something.


----------



## MetalHex

Binge watching Full House. I love it. I love all my early 90's TGIF type sitcoms. And not just for nostalgia. They all had great family friendly moral values.

You know, at the end of the episode, where the dad tells his child to have a seat on the couch (so he can explain how stealing, or staying out past curfew, or lying to mom is wrong); then the piano/violin starts, you know some moral of the story shit is about to drop!!

I dont think they make family friendly/nurturing sitcoms like these anymore.


----------



## wankerness

What a loss!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm a bit late to the Mad Men party as I didn't get the proper opportunity sitting through even one episode. But after smashing through the first 3 seasons, I totally 'get' it. I can finally see why it got so much accolade and won a dump truck of awards. Great writing; a slow pace but kept me invested the deeper it went. Beautifully filmed, every scene just looks gorgeous. Awesome acting; Jon Hamm is already a powerhouse but even better when everyone in the cast is bringing their A game. Kicking myself for not starting the series much earlier.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Expanse Season 3. Is it me or some eps and arcs extremely condensed/rushed? I wonder did they write this one not knowing if S4 was going to happen? I think Amazon bought it and is making it though now, maybe?

Also: Billions. Just binged to current and will keep following.


----------



## zappatton2

Watched the first season of Deadly Class, silly concept (high school for assassins that somehow got accredited), but quite engaging by the end. Plus, AWESOME music (Dead Kennedys, Adolescents, Agent Orange, ect.), and Henry Rollins is in it, so yeah, gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trying to watch sharp objects. the cutting scenes made me squirm a bit, but overall I'm just meh about the series so far. It's definitely a slooooow burn show.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> trying to watch sharp objects. the cutting scenes made me squirm a bit, but overall I'm just meh about the series so far. It's definitely a slooooow burn show.



It's more of a character study/style exercise than some plot-driven thing like Gone Girl or True Detective, I think it put a lot of people off cause of that. I had a really hard time making it through some scenes just cause the characters are so unbelievably repellant. Especially Patricia Clarkson.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

The906 said:


> The Expanse Season 3. Is it me or some eps and arcs extremely condensed/rushed? I wonder did they write this one not knowing if S4 was going to happen? I think Amazon bought it and is making it though now, maybe?
> 
> Also: Billions. Just binged to current and will keep following.




Yeah Amazon bought the series. I'm reading the series and watching it at the same to see how much it differs from one another. I like them both so far though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> It's more of a character study/style exercise than some plot-driven thing like Gone Girl or True Detective, I think it put a lot of people off cause of that. I had a really hard time making it through some scenes just cause the characters are so unbelievably repellant. Especially Patricia Clarkson.


agreed, patricia clarkson's character is the worst.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I can't find it but someone mentioned HBO's Barry. 
What a great show. Very very funny and mixed with real drama and action/violence. I'm binging, into s2 now.....


----------



## Mathemagician

Started Schitt’s Creek on Netflix. Show is hilarious. I recommend it for anyone that likes good comedies.


----------



## wankerness

The906 said:


> I can't find it but someone mentioned HBO's Barry.
> What a great show. Very very funny and mixed with real drama and action/violence. I'm binging, into s2 now.....



The most recent episode is by far the funniest (and weirdest) yet. I laughed the entire way through. It was a good chaser after the underwhelming GOT episode right before it!


----------



## mongey

finally got aorund to finishing umbrella academy . I enjoyed it. Ill give the 2nd season a go for sure


----------



## Seabeast2000

wankerness said:


> The most recent episode is by far the funniest (and weirdest) yet. I laughed the entire way through. It was a good chaser after the underwhelming GOT episode right before it!


Absolutely, I was thoroughly surprised by what I found out to be the latest ep. Directed by the star no less.


----------



## mongey

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm a bit late to the Mad Men party as I didn't get the proper opportunity sitting through even one episode. But after smashing through the first 3 seasons, I totally 'get' it. I can finally see why it got so much accolade and won a dump truck of awards. Great writing; a slow pace but kept me invested the deeper it went. Beautifully filmed, every scene just looks gorgeous. Awesome acting; Jon Hamm is already a powerhouse but even better when everyone in the cast is bringing their A game. Kicking myself for not starting the series much earlier.



well be prepared to get disappointing later .it really falls away and maybe has the worst ending to a show ever in its final episode IMHO


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> well be prepared to get disappointing later .it really falls away and maybe has the worst ending to a show ever in its final episode IMHO


can't be worse than sopranos or dexter's ending..


----------



## mongey

KnightBrolaire said:


> can't be worse than sopranos or dexter's ending..



haven't watched dexter , but id say it is worse than sorpanos for sure


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Recently smashed through season 2 of Cobra Kai. And it hasn't lost any of it's edge. It's still morally grey, complex and hard hitting as ever and goes even deeper with each character. Already have heavy speculations on what will happen in season 3.



Spoiler



Also one of the best high school fight scenes I've ever seen. It's almost on par with classic kung fu and big budget superhero movies.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

mongey said:


> well be prepared to get disappointing later .it really falls away and maybe has the worst ending to a show ever in its final episode IMHO



I wouldn't be surprised. With the exception of maybe, Married With Children, most shows that linger for 7 or so seasons go through their peaking stage then wears it's welcome and wallows long enough to it's end.

Funny enough, I was just talking to a friend about the last GoT episode and saying it was the most insulting piece of crap he's ever seen, then name dropped comparisons to this and namely Dexter. It happens.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Recently smashed through season 2 of Cobra Kai. And it hasn't lost any of it's edge. It's still morally grey, complex and hard hitting as ever and goes even deeper with each character. Already have heavy speculations on what will happen in season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also one of the best high school fight scenes I've ever seen. It's almost on par with classic kung fu and big budget superhero movies.


damn, completely forgot about that show since it's youtube red only. First season was pretty great and gave me all the nostalgia feels. Guess i should check out the second season.


----------



## synrgy

^You really should. They took all the stuff that made the first season good, and amplified it. I burned through S2 in about 2 days; just couldn't stop. There's a moment in the last episode that literally dropped my jaw, and I'm presently agonizing over however long it may be before we get S3.


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> can't be worse than sopranos or dexter's ending..



Oh come on, the Soprano's ending is totally fine in a dramatic sense, people mainly just get mad about the stylistic decision. Even if it infuriates you surely you can admit it's a lot better than the mindnumbing stupidity of something like Dexter. ALTHOUGH, from what little I watched of the last few seasons, the finale doesn't sound any worse than what it was already doing!!

BTW the go-to example for me of a great series finale is The Shield, which coincidentally lasted 7 seasons. That show actually improved almost every year. I don't think the show is up to par with say, The Wire or Breaking Bad or Freaks and Geeks, but I really do think it's the best series finale.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Oh come on, the Soprano's ending is totally fine in a dramatic sense, people mainly just get mad about the stylistic decision. Even if it infuriates you surely you can admit it's a lot better than the mindnumbing stupidity of something like Dexter. ALTHOUGH, from what little I watched of the last few seasons, the finale doesn't sound any worse than what it was already doing!!
> 
> BTW the go-to example for me of a great series finale is The Shield, which coincidentally lasted 7 seasons. That show actually improved almost every year. I don't think the show is up to par with say, The Wire or Breaking Bad or Freaks and Geeks, but I really do think it's the best series finale.


yeah, i hate the sopranos ending specifically because they were like "hmm let's just cut to black mid sentence". 
Dexter actually redeemed itself with s6 and s7 overall. s4 and 5 were the huge low points writing wise imo. they just did a really shit job of wrapping everything up.


----------



## synrgy

I'm among the apparent few who thought the ending to Dexter was fine. Granted, it's been a while, but I'm hard pressed to think of any loose ends they didn't tie up, and his face in that closing shot is haunting AF: That was the face of a man who'd been reduced to an empty shell. Granted that those last few seasons were rather melodramatic, but the actual END was fitting, IMHO.

I wasn't personally satisfied with the Sopranos ending, but I respect the creator's choice. That said, there were few moments in the series more satisfying than Phil's last, from the final episode:



I'd submit Deadwood as another prime example of an incredible series that didn't get the end it deserved. I mean, they did an admirable job considering the situation they were dealt ("He wants me to tell him something pretty.."), but it was still kind of anticlimactic. Holding my breath to see how the upcoming movie turns out, all these years later.


----------



## Seabeast2000

synrgy said:


> I'd submit Deadwood as another prime example of an incredible series that didn't get the end it deserved. I mean, they did an admirable job considering the situation they were dealt ("He wants me to tell him something pretty.."), but it was still kind of anticlimactic. Holding my breath to see how the upcoming movie turns out, all these years later.



Did it actually have an ending? I just remember the word "ett" being used a lot for "eat" suddenly then poof, no more episodes.


----------



## spudmunkey

I never watched the show, but the movie trailer makes me want to go back and watch it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I never watched the show, but the movie trailer makes me want to go back and watch it.



Its a great series.


----------



## spudmunkey

Maybe instaed of my semi-regular _The Proposition_ or _3:10 to Yuma_ viewings, I'll start this instead...


----------



## ramses

One Punch Man, Season 2


----------



## synrgy

spudmunkey said:


> I never watched the show, but the movie trailer makes me want to go back and watch it.



BRUH. Greatest show EVER. If there's better dialogue in modern media, I haven't yet seen it. No BS: Milch gave Willy Shakes a run for his money.



The906 said:


> Did it actually have an ending? I just remember the word "ett" being used a lot for "eat" suddenly then poof, no more episodes.



That's hilariously fair, but yeah, it had as much of an ending as they could cobble together on such short notice - especially considering that, at the time, they were told they were going to get to do a couple of movies (like, right away; not twelve to thirteen some-odd years later). They had to scramble at the last second, basically, and given that, I think they did a pretty admirable job. They more or less tied up the loose ends, and then used the dialogue to say 'what, you want a special ending statement? That ain't life, pal.'

But, still, as much as I respect what they accomplished, I wish we could have all seen the series come to its natural end, whatever that may have been.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

justified is another great (kind of) western series. same with longmire.


----------



## Albake21

After years of my friends talking it up, I finally got around to watching Arrested Development. I'm a couple episodes into Season 2 and this show is absolutely fantastic. It took about 5 episodes before it finally hooked me.


----------



## spudmunkey

Albake21 said:


> After years of my friends talking it up, I finally got around to watching Arrested Development. I'm a couple episodes into Season 2 and this show is absolutely fantastic. It took about 5 episodes before it finally hooked me.



If you really pay attention you won't BELIEVE how good they are about call-backs and re-referencing things from previous episodes. Check this out, and click on any thing from either list:
https://recurringdevelopments.com/

OK, actually just click on the first one on the left.


----------



## Albake21

spudmunkey said:


> If you really pay attention you won't BELIEVE how good they are about call-backs and re-referencing things from previous episodes. Check this out, and click on any thing from either list:
> https://recurringdevelopments.com/
> 
> OK, actually just click on the first one on the left.


That's pretty much my favorite part! Also Michael Cera. I'm afraid of clicking that link because of spoilers though.


----------



## spudmunkey

Albake21 said:


> That's pretty much my favorite part! Also Michael Cera. I'm afraid of clicking that link because of spoilers though.



It's an interactive line chart where you can either click on a "thing" that gets referenced and it draws lines to all of the episodes where it's mentioned, or you can click on an episode and it'll show you all of the things referenced.

If you _did_ open the link, it starts at Season 1 at the top so the only things that would load on the first screen are a) items already being referenced in the first batch of episodes, and b) links to only the first season or so of episode titles.


----------



## synrgy

KnightBrolaire said:


> justified is another great (kind of) western series. same with longmire.



Justified was solid. I'd call it a 'contemporary Western'. I may be in the minority, but I thought Walton Goggins was a treasure in it. He's kinda been on fire, between Justified and The Hateful Eight. I mean, not super likable characters, but he plays them SO WELL.

I don't pretend to know anything about the behind-the-scenes reasons for this, but there were a lot of Deadwood alumni in Justified. Not to mention, Olyphant's characters in both shows are very similar, in a good way.


----------



## synrgy

As a side, between Endgame, all the TNG I've been watching (just finished S5) and one of the recent episodes of The Orville, I'm kind of up to my eyeballs in time-travel plots.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

synrgy said:


> Justified was solid. I'd call it a 'contemporary Western'. I may be in the minority, but I thought Walton Goggins was a treasure in it. He's kinda been on fire, between Justified and The Hateful Eight. I mean, not super likable characters, but he plays them SO WELL.
> 
> I don't pretend to know anything about the behind-the-scenes reasons for this, but there were a lot of Deadwood alumni in Justified. Not to mention, Olyphant's characters in both shows are very similar, in a good way.


I loved goggins in the shield and in Justified. His character arc in Justified in particular was really great, how they made him somehow both morally reprehensible, yet redeeming and honorable at times. Man now I need to go and rewatch Justified, that show is so damn good.


----------



## spudmunkey

synrgy said:


> As a side, between Endgame, all the TNG I've been watching (just finished S5) and one of the recent episodes of The Orville, I'm kind of up to my eyeballs in time-travel plots.



Stay away from 12 Monkeys, then.


----------



## synrgy

^You know.. I love Gilliam, truly, yet I was never able to enjoy that one, despite multiple attempts.


----------



## spudmunkey

synrgy said:


> ^You know.. I love Gilliam, truly, yet I was never able to enjoy that one, despite multiple attempts.



For what it's worth, he's not involved with the show at all.


----------



## wankerness

I love 12 Monkeys, and I can’t really think of another movie of his I’ve liked that didn’t have Monty Python in the title! I like the original quite a bit, too.


----------



## synrgy

I have love for the Python stuff, Time Bandits, Brazil, The Fisher King, Fear and Loathing, Zero Theorem, and The Man Who Killed Don Quixote, but I struggle with Twelve Monkeys.


----------



## wankerness

Time Bandits, Brazil, and The Fisher King were the kind of movies where I tried really hard to like them and didn't end up liking them at all. Maybe if I'd seen them before reading tons of hype I could have enjoyed them. I'll give Brazil another chance sometime cause most people whose opinions on film I respect love it.

Fear and Loathing I remember thinking was cool when I was an 18 year old edgelord, I haven't seen it since. It might hold up. I forgot he did that one.


----------



## synrgy

Time Bandits, admittedly, is mostly a bizarre negative-nostalgia thing for me. I saw it when I was somewhere around 5-ish (yay, 80's parenting!) and there were some bits that kind of imprinted subconscious trauma on me for a couple decades:




It wasn't until my late twenties, when Google helped me figure out what movie it was (all I could vaguely recall was something about a floating head, a toaster, dead parents, and some kind of 'burnt ball of evil'), that I was finally able to see it from a new perspective.

With Fear and Loathing, I'm sure plenty of folks have various feelings about it, but I'm hard pressed to imagine who might have done a 'better' version of it.

As for Brazil.. Arguably ahead of its time, but.. What's not to like?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Chernobyl on HBO. So far, so good. I can't wait to see what the series has in store. It is a slow burn, but I don't mind that, considering the Chernobyl disaster is one of my favorite topics.


----------



## MetalHex

The king of Queens reruns never get old


----------



## PunkBillCarson

MetalHex said:


> The king of Queens reruns never get old




King of Queens, Yes Dear, Two and a Half Men... I like all of those.


----------



## thedonal

Just closing a re-watch of The Expanse S1 and 2. Will be watching S3 on Prime shortly (providing they don't charge extra for it).

Great show- love the gritty hard sci-fi in it. Very reminiscent of Alastair Reynolds' novels. A great study in characters too- dislikeable characters you end up liking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trying to finish up True Detective S2. Honestly I can see why it got so much flak compared to the 1st season, it feels a lot more unfocused overall, with a lot more filler scenes. The shootout in ep5 was great, super intense. Not as technically interesting as the huge crackhouse tracking shot in s1 but still great.


----------



## wankerness

That season set some kind of record with me for being the season I got the closest to the end with and just stopped watching. I hated everything but Rachel McAdams.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

thedonal said:


> Just closing a re-watch of The Expanse S1 and 2. Will be watching S3 on Prime shortly (providing they don't charge extra for it).
> 
> Great show- love the gritty hard sci-fi in it. Very reminiscent of Alastair Reynolds' novels. A great study in characters too- dislikeable characters you end up liking.




If I'm not mistaken, the last time I looked on Prime, Season 3 was on Prime. I think they're working on season 4 at the moment which might be why.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

My Mom introduced me to a show that's apparently based on a movie called "What We Do In The Dark." I have to say, it's been some time since I've laughed so hard. Going to check out the movie when I can.


----------



## thedonal

PunkBillCarson said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the last time I looked on Prime, Season 3 was on Prime. I think they're working on season 4 at the moment which might be why.



It would seem so- just sorting out my PC rig so it'll send to the AV amp (gotta have the full experience!).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> My Mom introduced me to a show that's apparently based on a movie called "What We Do In The Dark." I have to say, it's been some time since I've laughed so hard. Going to check out the movie when I can.


What We Do in the Shadows is the movie. Hilarious vampire film, legit one of the funniest movies I've seen in years


----------



## PunkBillCarson

KnightBrolaire said:


> What We Do in the Shadows is the movie. Hilarious vampire film, legit one of the funniest movies I've seen in years



Yeah I knew it was something along those lines. Thank you! I think you'd mentioned it before as a matter of fact when I expressed my disdain for Living Among Us (a vampire found footage style film). This is the second time you've recommended it, so yeah I think I will give it a shot.


----------



## wankerness

Fleabag - I watched the first episode a couple weeks ago and HATED it outright, like it made me mad and I couldn’t stand the main character and thought it was totally unfunny. For some reason yesterday I tried the next episode, and ended up watching all five other episodes of the season. The snotty, irreverent, 4th wall breaking thing that defined the pilot falls back and a really, really sad core emerges. The main character’s relationships to her sister, dead friend, brother in law, horrid stepmother, etc are all great TV, I just hated the casual sexual relationship BS in the pilot. The fourth episode is one of the best episodes of anything I’ve seen recently. It’s a really great show. I’m going to watch the new season 2 today probably!


----------



## MetalHex

Naked and Afraid; love it.

Yes, I am a pervert so I wont complain about all the ass shots either (female of course)


----------



## spudmunkey

MetalHex said:


> Naked and Afraid; love it.
> 
> Yes, I am a pervert so I wont complain about all the ass shots either (female of course)



When you get to the 15th person or so who brings a bow drill fire starter as their item, that they've never tried before, the show gets too frustrating to watch anymore. Out of everything that you COULD bring, why wouldn't you bring a fire steel?!?! Ugh... Or the guy who brought a hammock. Or the guy who brought goggles.


----------



## USMarine75

Vikings. Best.show.ever.

GoT - I have one episode left to go. Episode 4 was one of the best shows ever. Episode 5 was one of the worst. Curious to see which way 6 goes.


----------



## MetalHex

spudmunkey said:


> When you get to the 15th person or so who brings a bow drill fire starter as their item, that they've never tried before, the show gets too frustrating to watch anymore. Out of everything that you COULD bring, why wouldn't you bring a fire steel?!?! Ugh... Or the guy who brought a hammock. Or the guy who brought goggles.


What I want to know is when did they start giving every team mosquito nets? I've watched a few episodes now in the new season and it seems every team has one now to cover themselves at night, after they had already selected what single item they were going to take with them. Did I miss something?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Whether partially scripted, fake, real, whatever... all I see with these shows ( Naked/ Afraid, Storage Wars, River Monsters, Backwoods Law, Real This/ Real That ) is some hyped hook to keep you watching thru the next set of commercials just to ultimately reveal a bunch of nonsense or other lackluster end result. Is it too much to see someone get eaten or lose a limb or something? 

Deathrow Gameshow?


----------



## Mathemagician

Well after watching only the last season of GoT I feel like I’ve seen the whole thing. Gotta be hard for people watching it since day one to have it end. I personally liked this last season but didn’t have much investment going in.


----------



## MetalHex

High Plains Drifter said:


> Whether partially scripted, fake, real, whatever... all I see with these shows ( Naked/ Afraid, Storage Wars, River Monsters, Backwoods Law, Real This/ Real That ) is some hyped hook to keep you watching thru the next set of commercials just to ultimately reveal a bunch of nonsense or other lackluster end result. Is it too much to see someone get eaten or lose a limb or something?
> 
> Deathrow Gameshow?


This is how the show biz worked for a long time now, especially with these type of shows.

They use the slow, shreiking violin crescendo technique to build suspense and tension, once you hear that you know a commercial is coming. That and shaking the camera, coupled with the beeping out of a swear.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MetalHex said:


> This is how the show biz worked for a long time now, especially with these type of shows.
> 
> They use the slow, shreiking violin crescendo technique to build suspense and tension, once you hear that you know a commercial is coming. That and shaking the camera, coupled with the beeping out of a swear.



Storage Wars is like this too. Digging through new storage unit: "What in the world is that?", "Hollleeee [bleep]!!" /CUT TO COMMERCIAL


----------



## Randy

I definitely let Live PD roll in the background while I'm doing other stuff Friday and Saturday nights. 

Not much to add, although I'm curious how far in advance they pre-tape the scenes they go to. If you watch the show regularly, you'd assume 100% of people on the roads don't have a drivers license, registration OR insurance. Like, literally everybody. I'm going to assume that what you're watching is more like 15min - 30min in advance and they screen out all the material to only find the traffic stops that go that way?


----------



## MetalHex

Randy said:


> I definitely let Live PD roll in the background while I'm doing other stuff Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> Not much to add, although I'm curious how far in advance they pre-tape the scenes they go to. If you watch the show regularly, you'd assume 100% of people on the roads don't have a drivers license, registration OR insurance. Like, literally everybody. I'm going to assume that what you're watching is more like 15min - 30min in advance and they screen out all the material to only find the traffic stops that go that way?


Usually before each "scene" they cut to, it will tell you when it was aired and previously recorded. I honestly dont think any of it is actually "live". It was live at the time they recorded it, and thats about it.

They also conveniently only show the footage where the police happen to be on their best behavior.

Anyways my girlfriend is addicted to the show.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, I just get the impression they only use the "earlier" tag if it's obviously from another day or a other time (like it's light outside but should be dark). But I think the footage you're seeing "live" is likely mostly the same night and I said 15-30min cushion just because they have to be at least close enough to match the lighting outside. It's entirely possible the whole show is pretaped a day or days in advance but I'm not going to go that far unless I see more evidence.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Anyone else watching _Chernobyl_ on HBO? Absolutely gripping.


----------



## MFB

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Anyone else watching _Chernobyl_ on HBO? Absolutely gripping.



It's absolutely incredible, and I'm heartbroken we're already half way through the series as it's only six episodes. I've always had a fascination with Chernobyl, but never really dug into it because as a whole it's depressing, but man, this highlights just how real it was; and how utterly close we were to losing a massive part of the world.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MFB said:


> It's absolutely incredible, and I'm heartbroken we're already half way through the series as it's only *five *episodes.


Fixed.


----------



## MFB

What? Oh no.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Been watching Killing Eve. only a couple of episodes into the 1st season but so far I like how unhinged the actress who plays Villanelle is. Reminds me of Gary Oldman from The Professional.


----------



## wankerness

She's so great. I watch the show primarily for her. I think she's really funny quite a bit of the time, and just often enough menacing that the character works.

I'm not a big Sandra Oh fan.


----------



## Rosal76

Just watched this documentary called, "The Horror at the Cecil Hotel" on ID channel. If you enjoy documentaries on serial killers and specific locations connected to them, i.e. Ed Gein and his farm house, you may enjoy this. The hotel itself is located in Los Angeles and opened in 1927. The number of debaucheries, murders and suicides that took place at this hotel is staggering. I think I would much rather stay at the Amityville horror house than this hotel. Richard Ramirez, a.k.a. the Night Stalker, was a resident at the Cecil Hotel in 1985 and Elizabeth Short, victim from the infamous, Black Dahlia murder, was supposingly at the hotel days before her murder but that information could not be confirmed.


----------



## Adieu

Ran out of watchable American stuff... though recent years have shown marked improvements, what with Magicians, Expanse, Colony (what kind of moron cancelled that???) etc.


Good foreign stuff:
Smeris (Dutch, on Amazon Prime as "Strike Force") --- plots are actually kinda iffy, but the characters are great

Westside (NZ) --- holy sh!t... awesome! Although it is technically a prequel to a sillier, trashier series (Outrageous Fortune).


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Anyone else watching _Chernobyl_ on HBO? Absolutely gripping.




FUCKING YES, DUDE! I've been absolutely enthralled by it since the first episode. Have to watch this week's but if it's anything like the others it'll be amazing. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## narad

PunkBillCarson said:


> FUCKING YES, DUDE! I've been absolutely enthralled by it since the first episode. Have to watch this week's but if it's anything like the others it'll be amazing. Glad I'm not the only one!



Episode 3 is some of the most terrifying television I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> Episode 3 is some of the most terrifying television I've seen in a long time.


Indeed. Beats the Hollywood horror shit these days.

Everything is so tightly done. The pacing is perfect. It doesn’t feel rushed or too slow or too scarce or too crammed. Everything moves along coherently as it should with each scene pushing into the next scene or event, and not a moment onscreen is wasted. And everything really enforces the dark, foreboding atmosphere of a horrid death constantly looming.



PunkBillCarson said:


> FUCKING YES, DUDE! I've been absolutely enthralled by it since the first episode.


Give the corresponding podcast for each episode a listen too if you've got the free time.


----------



## narad

narad said:


> Episode 3 is some of the most terrifying television I've seen in a long time.



Made a mistake here -- meant episode 2, FWIW. In case anyone gets confused.


----------



## Demiurge

I've started watching Millennium. It starred Lance Henrikson as Frank Black, a quasi-psychic criminal profiler. Never finished it when it was originally out in the late 90's but I picked-up the complete series DVD a while back. It's creepy, but not as compelling as I remember it.

I always thought of it as a 'sister show' to the X-Files and I realized something funny. Terry O'Quinn, who plays a large supporting role on Millennium, was on the X-Files 3 time- twice in standard episodes and also in the first movie- each time as a different character. There was an X-Files episode featuring Frank Black which suggests that the two share the same universe, so that technically means that the actor is four people in the continuity of one show.


----------



## wankerness

I think Millennium seasons 1 and 3 are very good. The fan-favorite seems to be 2, which I don't get. Something about it seems much blander. Great ending, though!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Made a mistake here -- meant episode 2, FWIW. In case anyone gets confused.


The ending of Ep2 in particular was super intense. Reminded me a lot of Aliens except with geiger counters.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> Made a mistake here -- meant episode 2, FWIW. In case anyone gets confused.


I thought that was what you meant. That moment when the lights go out.



KnightBrolaire said:


> The ending of Ep2 in particular was super intense. Reminded me a lot of Aliens except with geiger counters.


Yes! But then it picks up like "oh, they are fine" at the start of Ep.3. But that definitely was an intense cliffhanger to end Ep.2.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Toast of London- If you liked Mindhorn, you'll like this. I don't know the terms but its like gut-laugh Brit farce humor. High quality humor IMO.


----------



## synrgy

I dunno if this belongs in the TV or movie thread, but I'ma post it here because it's the more active of the two, and this movie is a direct continuation of the TV series..

Deadwood: The Movie

I've already watched it twice, and - overall - I found it deeply satisfying. It's creators clearly respected the characters they were working with, leaving us genuinely feeling like the intervening 12 years between the series end and the movie's beginning had been filled with actual life. While I'd have loved more screen time for further fleshing out of a few individuals, I understand they only had so much to work with. The dialogue seemed a bit stilted in some of the opening moments (to be forgiven by the recently revealed knowledge that David Milch was diagnosed with Alzheimers in 2015ish), but returned to expected form by the second third. I could have maybe done without the 'flashback' moments, however fleeting they were, but understand that the creators felt that some service had to be given to those (presumably few?) viewers who weren't familiar with the series. Anyway, despite the feeling of not wanting it to end, it's as beautiful an 'end' as one could ask for, really, with or without the surrounding circumstances. I'd put it up there with the best of the best series finales.


----------



## synrgy

Oh, yeah, I also caught Chernobyl, and... Man, humanity is horrifying.. I was like 6-ish at the time and subsequently oblivious. I'd heard little references here and there over the years but it was mostly in the context of people's fascination with the remnants of the abandoned towns. I was largely ignorant to the realities of the situation.

And, with that in mind, this popped into my feed this morning: https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...der-dome-pacific-island-now-its-cracking-open


----------



## Adieu

"Slave Hunters" (2010, Korean w/ Eng Subs on Amazon Prime)

Solid action/costume drama. Bit high on the music-videoesque cheese with the panning around and closeups when the theme songs kicks in, and it sure kicks in a bit often... but otherwise pretty damn solid.

Btw, if the title puts you off, it's not really about that. It just drops a band of 3 rogues into the thick of massive historical intrigue and huge bloodbath that seems to suck in everyone around them when they decide to hunt the _wrong_ bounty for some quick cash


----------



## wankerness

"I Think You Should Leave" on Netflix is really damn funny based on the first two episodes. Not all the sketches land, but some of them hit it out of the park. The MOTORCYCLE!!! guy, the crazy crying guy on the airplane and the toilet repair one were all solid 10/10.


----------



## synrgy

^I've only seen the first episode, but my favorite was the opening 'interview' sketch.

By the end of the episode I wasn't really feeling sold, but the next time I'm in the mood for sketch comedy, I'll give the second episode a shot.


----------



## mongey

synrgy said:


> I dunno if this belongs in the TV or movie thread, but I'ma post it here because it's the more active of the two, and this movie is a direct continuation of the TV series..
> 
> Deadwood: The Movie
> 
> I've already watched it twice, and - overall - I found it deeply satisfying. It's creators clearly respected the characters they were working with, leaving us genuinely feeling like the intervening 12 years between the series end and the movie's beginning had been filled with actual life. While I'd have loved more screen time for further fleshing out of a few individuals, I understand they only had so much to work with. The dialogue seemed a bit stilted in some of the opening moments (to be forgiven by the recently revealed knowledge that David Milch was diagnosed with Alzheimers in 2015ish), but returned to expected form by the second third. I could have maybe done without the 'flashback' moments, however fleeting they were, but understand that the creators felt that some service had to be given to those (presumably few?) viewers who weren't familiar with the series. Anyway, despite the feeling of not wanting it to end, it's as beautiful an 'end' as one could ask for, really, with or without the surrounding circumstances. I'd put it up there with the best of the best series finales.



I agree on all .but Ill just say



Spoiler: but..



the whole hearst story line built up nice, and then kinda just ended.was almost as abrupt as when they left the the first time when he gets shot .I would've preferred leaving him out of it all together and dealing with all the other main characters 
I do need to re watch though


----------



## synrgy

mongey said:


> I agree on all .but Ill just say
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but..
> 
> 
> 
> the whole hearst story line built up nice, and then kinda just ended.was almost as abrupt as when they left the the first time when he gets shot .I would've preferred leaving him out of it all together and dealing with all the other main characters
> I do need to re watch though





Spoiler



But it was SUPER satisfying to see him get beaten to a pulp by the angry mob, after his foiled attempt to have Trixie arrested at her wedding.



I guess I feel like there are some things that are so riveting there's just no way to avoid a certain level of anticlimax. I certainly don't think they should have left Hearst out; he's so great a villain - portrayed by the incomparable Gerald McRaney - and so woven into the narrative, that they couldn't have 'finished' their story without him; his is the primary thread that felt 'unfinished' when the series ended.

Granted, anything shy of brutally torturing him would feel somehow under-par, but to do that would also be grossly out of character for any of the remaining cast - even Swearengen, whom - despite being "too old", anyway - was always more of a 'cut their throat and get it over with' sort of fellow. Hell, even Tolliver (RIP, Powers Boothe!) wouldn't have had the stomach for that.

(I hope discussing something that _didn't _happen doesn't as a spoiler. If so, I'll edit.)

Which is all to say that, given all the particulars, I can't imagine any changes that would have made it better than what we got. Well, except maybe dragging the whole thing out into a full 4th season, anyway. 

Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Crossed off Jessica Jones Season 3 off the list. It's even smaller scale after S2. Even the ostensibly main villain is even less in scale, straight forward and dare I say, boring, but it doesn't turn down the bleak and heavy hearted grimness that S2 was exploring. It's wonky in places and does lose some momentum in the middle episodes (which a lot of the MCU TV seasons tend to do), but it's still Jessica Jones, and it's still the strongest of the Marvel TV shows. Whether it tops the previous seasons, I'm not sure, but S3 is a fitting end to the Netflix aspect of the MCU.


----------



## synrgy

^I thought it was solid. I was bracing myself to dislike it per the 'Trish has powers' storyline (I really don't like the character and/or the actress; she stunk up the first two seasons) but they did alright with it. I was on the fence after the first two episodes, but by mid-season I was sucked in, and found myself wholly satisfied by the end.


----------



## synrgy

Been working through Love, Death + Robots. Took me a while to get around to it, but I'm really liking it. It's kind of like a spiritual successor to the Animatrix - in a good way. Plus, bewbs!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Started up Warrior because I'm a sucker for period pieces and gory martial arts laden shows/movies


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bee not watching Burn Notice lately.


----------



## synrgy

Midway through Star Trek DS9. The first season is pretty bland (and claustrophobic; I defy anyone to find a shot that isn't mostly wall, mere feet behind the subjects), but it started to pick up through season two, and season three was pretty solid. Just started season four. Worf, finally!


----------



## PunkBillCarson

AEW (All Elite Wrestling). So far, so good. No I don't expect this to go over well with a lot of you.


----------



## synrgy

^Double or Nothing was a solid showand from what I've read, so was Fyter Fest. I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with their weekly show this Fall. They're well timed, particularly given the state of affairs in WWE these last several months/years.

Anyway, there hasn't been this level of excitement in pro wrestling since the 90's. It's a great time to be a fan.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

synrgy said:


> ^Double or Nothing was a solid showand from what I've read, so was Fyter Fest. I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with their weekly show this Fall. They're well timed, particularly given the state of affairs in WWE these last several months/years.
> 
> Anyway, there hasn't been this level of excitement in pro wrestling since the 90's. It's a great time to be a fan.




True, but at the same time, pro wrestling fans always get shit for... well being pro-wrestling fans.

That said, I've been having a lot of fun watching again lately now that there's some hype behind this smaller organization but it seems to be gaining traction quickly and for good reason. I will say that I don't expect their weekly shows to be like their PPV's. I highly doubt they're going to be having matches with barbed wire and thumbtacks while also using the word "motherfucker" on regular TV. That said, that's all good with me, since they can save that shit for the PPV's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

PunkBillCarson said:


> True, but at the same time, pro wrestling fans always get shit for... well being pro-wrestling fans.
> 
> That said, I've been having a lot of fun watching again lately now that there's some hype behind this smaller organization but it seems to be gaining traction quickly and for good reason. I will say that I don't expect their weekly shows to be like their PPV's. I highly doubt they're going to be having matches with barbed wire and thumbtacks while also using the word "motherfucker" on regular TV. That said, that's all good with me, since they can save that shit for the PPV's.


TNT will likely be quite strict with language like they were in the past.


----------



## synrgy

I'm not expecting F-bombs and bloody hardcore matches on TNT, but I'm hoping for a more 'sports-like' presentation than we usually get from WWE.

If you've seen the Cruiserweight Classic WWE did a few years back, that's the kind of presentation I'd love to see on a regular basis: No goofy, poorly-acted 'storylines' required; just a couple pre-taped vignettes of each competitor that showcases their respective styles and/or stories, then their entrances accompanied by their stats, then the match. Done and done. Very MMA-like.

I'm not necessarily expecting AEW to do that, specifically, but I'm hoping the "alternative" they offer is to not be overly scripted. WWE has been mostly unwatchable for too long. Just look at what they did with Nakamura; one of the best on the planet, and they turned him into a shirt-wearing low-blower, because Vince.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Black Summer- So far so good, 3rd ep in. Not slow zombies but 28 Days Later Rage Zombies, therefore I'm not at least guaranteed to be bored to tears watching extras in makeup shuffle around the fucking set. 

Also, that Dodge Minivan must be on East German PEDs.


----------



## USMarine75

Just started watching the Patriot. Been in a show hole since we finished Vikings, Veep, and GOT.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The906 said:


> Black Summer- So far so good, 3rd ep in. Not slow zombies but 28 Days Later Rage Zombies, therefore I'm not at least guaranteed to be bored to tears watching extras in makeup shuffle around the fucking set.
> 
> Also, that Dodge Minivan must be on East German PEDs.



Alright, binged the first season. Well done, a few questions here and there but pretty well executed with the multiple converging timeline thing they do and nobody seems to be outside of the kill-off list (certain characters were/are cared about). I'm all in for season 2.


----------



## MFB

Going through Stranger Things season 3, I'm two episodes in and to me, it doesn't have the same quality as one and two. Not quite sure what it is, but I think the honeymoon phase of it has worn off and now its just another show.


----------



## Demiurge

^Yeah, I'm 2 and a half in and kind of feel the same way. A lot of cheap-but-fun nostalgia (hey, remember malls?!; here's a different 80's hit in every scene) kind of glossing-over the use of the same plot as last season: the forces in "the upside down" using a character as a conduit- albeit a more aggressive one- _while weird things happen_.

Also, not that I go out looking for stuff that's "problematic", there's something very wrong with Mike's family. His mom is trying to bang a teenager while he is macking-on a girl that has the mental-age of seven year-old.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

It was always just another show.


----------



## synrgy

It got off to a slow start, but I was satisfied by midway, through to the end.


----------



## wankerness

I liked season 2 the most, as it had the least pretense about having an interesting sci-fi/horror/action plot and was more just hanging out with the characters, some of whom were intensely likable. There's less of that here, as they got a bigger budget and try even harder to be serious monster movie. As a result, the best things are:

1) The Neverending Story scene
2) The russian guy that likes slurpees
3) Everything with Robin and Steve*
4) The fact Will gets heavily sidelined, cause Will sucks. Same with Jonathan.

*The worst thing is Erica, by far. What a horrible fucking character. I just wanted to turn the show off whenever she started going on about "nerds." The Robin/Steve stuff was taken down a notch as she was frequently in the same place.

Someone really should have reined them in with the endless scenes where the girly kid feels the hair on the back of his neck stand up. You'd be hammered if you turned that into a drinking game.

As usual, I couldn't possibly have cared less about any of the zombie/monster shit. I guess it was better than the "DEMOGORGON" or "DEMODOG" trash in the last seasons. At least there were some fun exploding rats/people effects.


----------



## MFB

Joyce suddenly making everything happen just by being an angry mom has worn out its welcome after 3 seasons. No person whos in a position of power, like the bad guys are supposed to be, would give two shits what she says/does; they've got the money and influence to make it go away.

Erica is the worst, and I don't know why they felt the need to try and make her into something more than occasional comedic relief.


----------



## wankerness

From what little I read Erica was like Lady Mormont on GoT, they put a hell of a lot more of her in this season cause of fans online all saying she was so badass and awesome. Lady Mormont got steadily more terrible and fanservicey as time went on but still never came remotely close to the cancer that is Erica in the middle of this season.


----------



## Ralyks

Holy fuck, Castlevania is one of the best shows I've watched in forever. Can't remember the last time I binged a series like that.


----------



## Adieu

The906 said:


> Black Summer- So far so good, 3rd ep in. Not slow zombies but 28 Days Later Rage Zombies, therefore I'm not at least guaranteed to be bored to tears watching extras in makeup shuffle around the fucking set.
> 
> Also, that Dodge Minivan must be on East German PEDs.





The906 said:


> Alright, binged the first season. Well done, a few questions here and there but pretty well executed with the multiple converging timeline thing they do and nobody seems to be outside of the kill-off list (certain characters were/are cared about). I'm all in for season 2.



Omfg, I almost missed that gem because it was Netflix-only and I'm too damn old and/or lazy to pirate these days

WOW... it's like a (mid?)-western Gantz-with-zombies. As a tv show. And almost without shitty kids.

...Damn.


----------



## USMarine75

Rewatching the Office (US). What a great series right from episode 1.


----------



## wankerness

USMarine75 said:


> Rewatching the Office (US). What a great series right from episode 1.



Right up until season 4 episode 1!


----------



## USMarine75

wankerness said:


> Right up until season 4 episode 1!



What went wrong then?


----------



## wankerness

Your guess is as good as mine. That episode suddenly completely changed the style and quality of humor. It never got back to the same level of quality even with the handful of classic episodes in season 4 and a few beyond. It became a shell of its former self. So many years of badness went by and became normalized that most people think of it as not going downhill till Steve Carrell left, but they're wrong  Seasons 2 and 3's DELETED SCENES are twice as funny as most of what came after. They're amazing, you should look them up if you don't have the DVDs.


----------



## Adieu

wankerness said:


> The Deuce season 2 finished. It's *not Wire level*, but it's great seeing some of the alumni. Especially having D'Angelo Barksdale back in a major role. I hadn't really seen that guy since The Wire and that total garbage role on Walking Dead. There was a good in-joke with Method Man getting mad at Slim Charles for shooting someone. Maggie Gylenhaal is really, really great in season 2 especially. It juggles a ton of plots, and maybe tries to cram in TOO much (we have political corruption, mafia breathing down local business owners' necks, street life from the perspective of prostitutes/pimps, "Hamsterdam" equivalent, the gay scene in the late 70s, and the film industry all at once). But, it's pretty damn good.



Why does everyone keep acting like The Wire WASN'T sloppily written weak sauce plots with ATROCIOUS not-fit-to-shovel-shit grade lead actors... that was entirely carried by shock value and several super-memorable supporting characters???


----------



## wankerness

Cause it isn’t? I’m rewatching it right now for the fourth or fifth time.


----------



## Ralyks

Caught up on Castlevania. Fantastic.


----------



## mongey

the wire is amazing . have done 4 full watches myself and me and the wife are starting to think about a 5th 

started s3 of stranger things and I'm liking it


----------



## Ilia Tilev

I've really like Walking Dead for a long time now but i haven't watched the last season.. The 100 is another good show i think..  I want to watch Stranger Things when i have the time ..


----------



## synrgy

I'll grant that several episodes were kinda filler. I wasn't a big fan of hoq they handled McNulty throughout. But Idris Elba and several others delivered solid performances, and when it was good, it was great. Jamie Hector did an amazing job with Marlow; the body language is fantastic.

It had ups and downs, but as a whole I'd wager it's in the upper echelon of HBO originals.

*edit* The Wire, I mean.


----------



## MFB

Started and finished _The Boys _on Amazon, its an easy 7/10, soft 8/10. People wre saying there's some big changes from the comic, so I'll have to read that soon once my backlog is smaller, but as a show it seems to retain the idea and feel of the source; and if you're someone who's tired of traditional hero stories, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Thaeon

Finished The Boys this weekend. Fun watch. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## mongey

realized other day never finished s5 of bo jack . so powered through that the last week

bleak and depressing but great at the same time .

Henry Fondle FtW


----------



## MetalHex

Full House is complete, now onto Boy Meets World.

Nothing is going to stop me from watching my 90s sitcoms. Nothing!


----------



## MFB

MetalHex said:


> Full House is complete, now onto Boy Meets World.
> 
> Nothing is going to stop me from watching my 90s sitcoms. Nothing!



Boy Meets World is like, the best sitcom to have ever existed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finally finished all of Mad Men. Consistently good across the board (Seasons 3-5 is where the show really flexed it's muscles). The last season was shaky but it didn't end as badly as I was led to believe. It was still odd to have season 7 resolve itself mid way but then hits the reset button and awkwardly shuffle around for another 7 episodes while desperately trying to tie whatever dangling loose ends. Not the ideal ending, but the show was clearly on it's last legs and needed a conclusion that I suppose was good enough.


----------



## possumkiller

Binge watching You Rang M'Lord. Just finished On The Buses.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Been slogging my way through Handmaid's Tale. Easily the most tedious show I've ever sat through besides maybe Downton Abbey. It's a very well made show and the writing is good, but I just find the pacing of most episodes exceedingly ponderous.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Watched The Boys in one go and I loved every second of it. Can't wait to check out Carnival Row this coming weekend. Also started Wu Assassins on Netflix, and so far it's good as well.


----------



## thedonal

I binge watched S3 of The Expanse the other week- absolutely loved it. 

It's a fantastic series and right up my alley- nice hard sci-fi that isn't dissimilar from the tone of Alastair Reynolds' novels. Gritty and grim with great characters.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> Boy Meets World is like, the best sitcom to have ever existed.



The only thing I know about this show is it was always playing on one of my flights and I would just stare at it aimlessly listening to house music and drinking screwdrivers.


----------



## spudmunkey

MFB said:


> Boy Meets World is like, the best sitcom to have ever existed.




Have...have you not seen Out of This World, or Perfect Strangers?

Boy Meets World never grabbed me, but I suppose I was in an age range where it was too "young" for me when it was on.

At least it's better than most 80s sitcoms. Sure there were gems, but has anybody gone back and tried to watch eposides of Alf or Small Wonder? Sheesh...


----------



## MFB

Nope, both of those aired before I was born and ended shortly after, with reruns never being on any time I would have watched. Perfect Strangers is just a teen version of the Odd Couple, and Out of This World just sounds ...no. 

But so help me God if you disrespect ALF in my presence again


----------



## jaxadam

WHO THE FUK IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT ALF


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> WHO THE FUK IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT ALF



WILLY AND LUCKY, THEY'RE CONSPIRING AGAINST US


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Been watching The Terror. Very slow burn, but still good.


----------



## Seabeast2000

PunkBillCarson said:


> Been watching The Terror. Very slow burn, but still good.



ive seen last 60 seconds snippets of it while the DVR kicked in for Lodge 49 (I think). Looks supernatural. Need to check it out.


----------



## spudmunkey

I don't watch much. Still watching MST3K (and its derivatives) almost every night for a few mintues until we're both ready to zonk out. Did watch stranger Things. It felt less all-over-the-place than Season 2. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Randy

All true crime and supernatural shows here.

Anybody else bummed this is the last season of Homicide Hunter?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Randy said:


> All true crime and supernatural shows here.
> 
> Anybody else bummed this is the last season of Homicide Hunter?


Totally.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Randy said:


> All true crime and supernatural shows here.
> 
> Anybody else bummed this is the last season of Homicide Hunter?



One of the random things the wife and I do is riff on the opening narration of HH. "Its December 12 at 8AM and LT. Joe Kenda is across town binging on booze and blow in the back of a station wagon".


----------



## Walter W.

Randy said:


> All true crime and supernatural shows here.
> 
> Anybody else bummed this is the last season of Homicide Hunter?



Never watched Homicide Hunter, but do watch The First 48


----------



## mongey

half way through righteous gemstones and I'm loving it


----------



## zappatton2

Finished the new Dark Crystal series, and loved every minute of it. It truly captures the spirit of the 80's; weirdly dark for a kid's series, but never cynical.


----------



## possumkiller

That love sex and robots shit on netflix had some cool episodes.


----------



## Randy

The906 said:


> One of the random things the wife and I do is riff on the opening narration of HH. "Its December 12 at 8AM and LT. Joe Kenda is across town binging on booze and blow in the back of a station wagon".



My, my, my...


----------



## possumkiller

I've also been watching Disenchanted? Disenchantment? That new medieval Simpsons cartoon.


----------



## Randy

I could watch Forged in Fire literally 24 hours a day and not mind.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Randy said:


> I could watch Forged in Fire literally 24 hours a day and not mind.


same. There's something super entertaining about watching people literally beat a hunk of metal into something functional.


----------



## Randy

Premise is awesome, but it's also a really well produced show. 

Something History, Discovery, etc. should make note of if the fact the show gets reasonably detailed in the building process and still holds the average person's attention. You look at shows like Fast N Loud or American Chopper, and the drama far outweighs the actual building. Other than stupid deadlines, the cars/bikes look like they're just snapped together like Legos.

I'd watch a car/bike or any other kinda build competition type show in the FiF format. The Great Guitar Build-off?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I like Counting Cars for some reason.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Forged in Fire is an awesome show, yes! Another show I watched on Netflix is Love, Death, and Robots. Goddamn it, I wish some of those were a lot longer, because they have some great ideas there.


----------



## Ralyks

possumkiller said:


> I've also been watching Disenchanted? Disenchantment? That new medieval Simpsons cartoon.



yeah, I started season 2. I feel like they’re going for a comedy-GoT vibe this season.


----------



## Darchetype

Hulu pulled Boy Meets World while I was transitioning between episodes. Literally right between all of the sudden it dissapeared without a trace.

Now I am on to good ole Saved by the Bell. I forgot just how hot Kelly Kapowski was!


----------



## jaxadam

Darchetype said:


> Now I am on to good ole Saved by the Bell. I forgot just how hot Kelly Kapowski was!



Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## Darchetype

jaxadam said:


> Best. Show. Ever.


For some reason I was thinking there were more seasons with Ms. Bliss rather than just the 1. I am glad they got a new cast though. And Mr. Beldings dry humor and his laugh always make me laugh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Watched the 5 episodes of Genndy Tartakovsky's Primal... from the creator of Samurai Jack and Dexter's Laboratory. Series equals 10 episodes but the other 5 won't air until 2020. Pretty cool animation with a pretty good dose of violence.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

started up Now Apocalypse. It's fucking weird, yet funny.


----------



## mongey

finished righteous gemstones. Liked it allot but it did finish kind of sudden . s2 Im guessing

Been getting through the new season of top boy. I was a fan of the original and they have done a good job picking up the story 6 years later


----------



## Ralyks

Finished Disenchantment part 2. I liked it. I don't know why. It wasn't the funniest I've watched, yet I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Zog is one of my favorite Matt Groening characters, I'll say that.


----------



## thedonal

Just watched the first part of the new BBC+Mammoth version of The War Of The Worlds.

Really liked it but a bit puzzled by some things in it (and wishing the cylinder/martian reveal was kept a little closer to the book- could have really milked the suspense factor here).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mandalorian is pretty neat so far.


----------



## gnoll

Started watching _The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance_.

Seen the first episode and it seems really promising! I like the look of the show/world, the bird puppets look really cool, and the voice acting is great. Story/script seems good as well, so far!


----------



## wankerness

Finally started watching the Watchmen show, it's good! Nice to see a visualization of the squidpocalypse. Somehow it wasn't stupid/silly.


----------



## 777timesgod

This is a funny show, with great English actors, an angel and a demon join forces to stop the apocalypse and mess it up of course.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

All Elite Wrestling. Yes I know it's a niche interest.


----------



## USMarine75

Devil Next Door - there is no justice in this world.
Parks and Rec - funnier the second time around. Better than The Office IMO.
Star Wars Rebels and Mandalorian - watching with my 10 year old son and 4 year old daughter.
Jack Ryan s2 - could have been better. Methinks they don't have a technical adviser on that show. It started out "Tom Clancy Movie" and turned into "State of Affairs".


----------



## wankerness

Parks and Rec starts off as a show making fun of local governments and kind of lightly mocking Leslie Knope for caring so much, and sometime around season 4 instead turns her into a superhero and becomes a show about people saying nice things to each other. It never gets as bad as the Office did, but there's a huge decline in funniness as it goes on.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Giving The Good Place more of a leisurely pace, really whenever I can fit in the schedule. 

Also going through The Toys That Made Us. Didn't expect for it to be as in depth as it was. Really enjoyed the Transformers one especially. Season 3 just came out too with some good gems. I'd love for them to do a Robotech episode in the future. 

Also signed to Disney+ for The Mandalorian. There's a newfound sense of wonder and mystery that I haven't felt since the original Star Wars movie that this series captures so well. Just shows that the Star Wars universe is still ripe for story telling, especially with a good team involved. Jon Faverau really nailed it here.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watched a couple episodes of Toys That Made Us.

As for Disney+, Disney can burn to the ground for all I care. Nothing quite says "love for the art of film making" quite like squashing small independent film companies.


----------



## wankerness

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Giving The Good Place more of a leisurely pace, really whenever I can fit in the schedule.



I loved the first season of The Good Place, liked the next couple seasons, but have 100% lost interest this season. I watched a few episodes, realized it felt like a chore, and just stopped. They feel like they're spinning their wheels really hard, and the "reset" this season didn't work for me at all.


----------



## manu80

Watching
"Watchmen". Weird but very addictive, ep6 is really well directed.
"See", a bit crazy as an idea, daredevil and mad max mix but nice landscapes, Jason momoa is really good in it, his relatiosn with his kids are reallu touching. And when the fights start......oooooh it's bloody!!!!
"Mandalorian", nicely made but a bit slow...
"His dark materials" is really good.
Toys that made us, GI Joe, ninja turtles, perfect!!! it stops a bit too early in time sometimes, what about today ??
"Peaky blinders" it's addictive


----------



## Seabeast2000

So turns out some app called "Tubi" on my Fire Stick has a bunch of MST/RiffTrax/Cinematic Titanic eps. all for free. Life's good.


----------



## mongey

Finished new season of bojack and thought t it was a weird ending then read it’s a mid season break. 

such a well written show.


----------



## NotDonVito

Watched the entire Don't fuck with Cats doc last night. It's split into like 3 one hour episodes. Shit was fucking crazy, I don't know how I didn't hear about it back in the day. I thought it was about the guys on 4chan who saved a cat that was being abused on /b/, but it was some Facebook crusader shit. Maybe 4chan helped with it too, but they didn't want to mention the site on netflix.(but then again they show like bestgore and clips from the snuff vids themself). I had to skip through some of them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think Justin Whang might have done an episode of Tales from the Internet on that.


----------



## NotDonVito

Yeah he did, just watched it and that was a completely separate incident.


----------



## Boofchuck

My wife and I just burned through The Witcher series. As fans of the books and games we really enjoyed it. And we haven't binged or even watched much tv at all in years.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

The906 said:


> So turns out some app called "Tubi" on my Fire Stick has a bunch of MST/RiffTrax/Cinematic Titanic eps. all for free. Life's good.



I found out about Tubi a few weeks ago myself. I was looking for a way to watch the Nick Mondo doc and found that site. It's kinda like Crackle before they fucked up the U.I. Plus it's got a good anime selection and some concert films and music docs also.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Watching through Chernobyl with my gf. That is a heavy fucking watch. Think we have 1 episode left but goddamn it hits hard, especially since my family was still living in Poland at the time.


----------



## mongey

on recommendation from a mate have watched the first 2 episode of The Purge . shit is dark as hell, even for me 

its not well made or well acted but it has some interesting points. gonna try to get through it


----------



## Drew

Been watching The Witcher as well, based on recommendations and having never read the books or played the games. 

It's confusing as hell, even after you realize the story arcs are happening at different points in the timeline, and some of the writing and acting gets a little, well, campy in places... But it's also a lot of fun, and (IMO) the single best part of the series is Geralt's perpetual mildly-annoyed so-over-being-done-with-this-shit vibe.


----------



## mongey

finished S1 of the purge for some reason. it was terrible. wouldn't bother with 2nd season

almost finished s1 of american gods. Took me a few goes to get into this but I've really enjoyed it


----------



## ImNotAhab

About 6 years too late but I just started watching True Detective. Quite good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> About 6 years too late but I just started watching True Detective. Quite good.


skip season 3.


----------



## ImNotAhab

KnightBrolaire said:


> skip season 3.



I heard 2 was the weaker season...?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> I heard 2 was the weaker season...?


Personally I disliked s3 more. it was wayyyy more meandering.


----------



## sleewell

trailer park boys
homestead rescue
gold rush
its always sunny


i dunno i really dont watch much tv beyond the crap my kids watch.


----------



## mongey

ImNotAhab said:


> About 6 years too late but I just started watching True Detective. Quite good.


skip anything thats not s1


----------



## Demiurge

Season 3 of True Detective is OK but it seems like an answer to criticisms of the season before it. It's kind of like the showrunner being like, "You all thought I was going to be on the same bullshit as before but I'll show you- in a twist!"


Spoiler



It starts with a mysterious, occultish-looking 'murder' scene with the air of Powerful People Doing Evil looming over it... and then it's none of that.



Currently watching The Outsider on HBO. It reminds me of True Detective... at least as far as that each show used the same sample of creepy, descending strings in the soundtrack at identical story beats. So far it's interesting but at the end of episode 4 it's unclear if it's going to get scary or stupid really fast.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Got the bug to watch Metalocalypse. Pulled my dvds off the shelf and am about half way through season 2.


----------



## Adieu

Boofchuck said:


> My wife and I just burned through The Witcher series. As fans of the books and games we really enjoyed it. And we haven't binged or even watched much tv at all in years.



Didn't live up to its potential imho

Lacking in the local colour vignettes that made that crapsack world so entertaining

And dat timelines jumping around back and forth like a rabid racquetball thing... not the best of ideas when two main chars are practically ageless

Also didn't like their interpretation of the bard sidekick especially, but really, all of the casting was pretty iffy


----------



## Boofchuck

Adieu said:


> Didn't live up to its potential imho
> 
> Lacking in the local colour vignettes that made that crapsack world so entertaining
> 
> And dat timelines jumping around back and forth like a rabid racquetball thing... not the best of ideas when two main chars are practically ageless
> 
> Also didn't like their interpretation of the bard sidekick especially, but really, all of the casting was pretty iffy


Some of the casting was iffy to me too. But I thought Henry Cavill did great as Geralt, especially knowing that he was so into the role. And I enjoyed Jaskier too. Although we just finished the Mandalorian and I actually liked it much more than The Witcher. We don't watch much tv so I think we've had our fill for a while.


----------



## bastardbullet

Sorry for the unrelated posting but hey, i’m going to ask you a favor; a couple weeks ago i randomly came across to a new horror themed tv series ad on imdb and it seemed a lot promising. Now i can’t remember the name of it. It was only a single word, and all i could remember is the vowel letters were replaced with numbers. It’s driving me nuts that i can’t recall it at the moment. Any chance that this description might light up a bulb?


----------



## broj15

Well, I know I'm like 20 years to late, but I just finished watching The Sopranos and holy shit.... Probably one of the best shows I've ever seen. I'd definitely put it up there with True Detective season 1 and King of The Hill (my two favorite TV shows of all time).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bastardbullet said:


> Sorry for the unrelated posting but hey, i’m going to ask you a favor; a couple weeks ago i randomly came across to a new horror themed tv series ad on imdb and it seemed a lot promising. Now i can’t remember the name of it. It was only a single word, and all i could remember is the vowel letters were replaced with numbers. It’s driving me nuts that i can’t recall it at the moment. Any chance that this description might light up a bulb?


N0S4A2


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> N0S4A2



Interesting

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5194792/


----------



## bastardbullet

KnightBrolaire said:


> N0S4A2


Yes! Thank you so much man.


----------



## wankerness

broj15 said:


> Well, I know I'm like 20 years to late, but I just finished watching The Sopranos and holy shit.... Probably one of the best shows I've ever seen. I'd definitely put it up there with True Detective season 1 and King of The Hill (my two favorite TV shows of all time).



I hated that show pretty quickly. They would frequently introduce new characters that were like nails on a chalkboard, especially Janice and Ralphie, who I could barely stand to watch. Then there were lots of pointless, boring subplots, like the whole "Vito is revealed to be gay and then walks around aimlessly in MA" subplot, Carmela liking Furio and listening to that awful Goodbye song, anything with Melfi's son, Meadow's college roommate, etc.


----------



## Demiurge

^I liked the series because I like mob/gangster stuff, but I'll concede that it meandered a bit. It's also kind of hard to be character-driven- the hallmark of the "golden age of TV" in which the show is included- when nearly all the characters are bad people. Did any of them have any sort of arc?

Opinion on finale controversy:


Spoiler



Tony didn't die because the point seemingly made by the end of the series that he might as well be Freddy Krueger: the monster keeps going while the bodies of his enemies (and innocents as collateral damage) pile-up.


----------



## USMarine75

After the shitfest of bad writing and uninteresting characters that was season 11, season was 12 of Dr Who is off to a decent start. I’m only on episode two, but it’s light years better than the last garbage season and “New Years Special”.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Be Cool, Scooby Doo and Mystery Incorporated. Daphne is silly as hell in Be Cool, and always has some new thing she is interested in for hilarious results. It's sort of more "modern" in terms of animation, more Cartoon Network of the past 10 or so years.

MI is a decent rendition of the show, but season one spends so much time making the bulk of the main cast so annoying, it is difficult to truly like the show. I think it's a Scooby for people who don't like Scooby. They also take a little too long to get to the story arc that people praise so much, then only have a second season to finish things off, so it gets a bit convoluted quick. I think they initially had three 26 episode seasons in mind, but cut it to two. It works still, but seems a bit rushed.


----------



## natedog_approved

Rewatching Altered Carbon before S2


----------



## mongey

Been getting through American gods. 2 episodes left in season 2. Been enjoying it. 2nd season seems to b a bit panned in general , and yeah they are pretty different seasons, but I’m digging it. 

makes me want to try the book.


----------



## possumkiller

Keeping Up Appearances. That freakin Hyacinth man...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> Been getting through American gods. 2 episodes left in season 2. Been enjoying it. 2nd season seems to b a bit panned in general , and yeah they are pretty different seasons, but I’m digging it.
> 
> makes me want to try the book.


book is good. pretty quick read.


----------



## bostjan

My little one has been watching _Mickey Mouse _(2013-2019). I was never a big mickey mouse kid, but the cartoon is good. Like old Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## ImNotAhab

bostjan said:


> My little one has been watching _Mickey Mouse _(2013-2019). I was never a big mickey mouse kid, but the cartoon is good. Like old Ren and Stimpy.



My kid is younger so I am watching the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.

It is not good.


----------



## Quiet Coil

ImNotAhab said:


> My kid is younger so I am watching the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.
> 
> It is not good.


Hot diggity dog!


----------



## bostjan

ImNotAhab said:


> My kid is younger so I am watching the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.
> 
> It is not good.



Well, now he's primed to come over to the dark side. 

We started with MMCh, too, but even as background noise, I couldn't stand it. My wife hates it even more than I do. I think that show is basically pseudo-educational, because it doesn't teach anything useful that you can't cover with 10 or 15 seconds of any other activity.

The newer show is borderline inappropriate, but at least it's well made.


----------



## mongey

Watched the wu tang doco series. Episodes 1 and 3 were great. 2 and 4 dragged on and didn’t say that much


----------



## wankerness

ImNotAhab said:


> My kid is younger so I am watching the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.
> 
> It is not good.



I remember my parents wouldn't LET me watch that cause they said it would rot my brain, haha. Same with GI Joe.  The one concession I got with totally worthless children's TV was Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Steo

We're racing through Star trek Ds9. It's great for the most part.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hunters: Meh. 
This show is all over the place tonally. It can't decide if it wants to mimic 70s exploitation films and be kind of irreverent, or if it wants to be a serious drama. Frankly the irreverent bits feel out of place and feel like they were added after the fact because it didn't test well as a pure drama. My other big issue is how they act like it wasn't common knowledge that the USA and USSR had recruited nazi scientist/chemists/etc, and they feel that the viewer should be outraged about it at every turn. It's like someone went on wikipedia and skimmed the bare minimum about that time period in history. The villains are generally cartoonish boogeymen that are irredeemably evil, which kind of takes away from the main character's moral dilemma when faced with killing them, which is basically the whole crux of the show. I won't spoil anything but there's a great twist at the end that kind of redeems the rest of the season. 
 The pacing of the show is pretty wonky. It starts out reallll heavy and action packed and then slows to a crawl for like half the season. The best scenes in this season are the short vignettes and flashbacks of the characters in the concentration camps imo. The last 2 episodes make up for the very meandering middle section of the season though. 
Overall it's like a 6/10. Has potential but it's tonally inconsistent and has pacing issues over the duration of the season.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

From Hell and Sleepy Hollow, because fuck abusers lying about being abused.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

I'm psyched about the new Altered Carbon. I don't easily get into series, I've missed all the big trains lately, but for some reason season 1 of that show really stuck with me. I'm excited to see what they've come up with for season 2.


----------



## mongey

half way through The Boys on Amazon Prime . really enjoying it. put off watching it for ages , but best new show I've watched in a while


----------



## ImNotAhab

mongey said:


> half way through The Boys on Amazon Prime . really enjoying it. put off watching it for ages , but best new show I've watched in a while



Loved that show. Hope they can keep S2 strong.

Going to start season 2 of Westworld... Hopefully it's good.


----------



## r33per

Just started Drive To Survive s2 on 'Flix


----------



## mongey

Finished the boys s1 and it was all good. The ending was a little telegraphed but hey , nothing is all new in this day and age. great show.


----------



## Ralyks

New Altered Carbon and Castlevania are sooooo fucking good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Smashed through Castlevania Season 3. Awesome as always.

They've somehow managed to tell four separate arc stories into a cohesive narrative. It wasn't as jarring considering none of the 4 stories ever interacted with each other so it was enjoyable. The best kind of schlock horror and gratuitous violence splattered all over here. One of the strongest aspects of the series is the dialogue balancing classical Shakespearean play style with clever quips that doesn't wear out it's welcome a la Joss Wheedon. The cast was already great, but they upped the ante by having Bill Nighy, Jason Isaacs and Lance Reddick pulling out outstanding performances. Another winning season.


----------



## ImNotAhab

We are watching S2 of Westworld... and its is boring as fook. Definitely suffering Season 2 syndrome.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Speaking of, just finished S2 of Altered Carbon and thought it was rather shite. I also didn't care for the last few episodes of S1 and thought the beginning was way stronger but meh. This one just seemed like cheaper production and like everything in the story was spelled out and spoon fed to you. Really didn't care for it.

I'm also in S2 of The Expanse. I'm liking this show but man some of the budget stuff makes for bad sci-fi. Was also very obvious that the first season ended at about 70% of the first book and then finished that arc in S2 so the pacing has been weird. Hoping S3 picks up again and maybe that Amazon money will beef up the production. It's a shame too because some stuff in the beginning of S1 it seemed like they took way more care to get things accurate but then it slipped by the wayside. 

Wonder how S3 of Westworld will be when that starts next week. I didn't hate S2 but it's really hard to top S1, that was some of the best television you could ever find in my opinion.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hunters: Meh.
> This show is all over the place tonally. It can't decide if it wants to mimic 70s exploitation films and be kind of irreverent, or if it wants to be a serious drama. Frankly the irreverent bits feel out of place and feel like they were added after the fact because it didn't test well as a pure drama. My other big issue is how they act like it wasn't common knowledge that the USA and USSR had recruited nazi scientist/chemists/etc, and they feel that the viewer should be outraged about it at every turn. It's like someone went on wikipedia and skimmed the bare minimum about that time period in history. The villains are generally cartoonish boogeymen that are irredeemably evil, which kind of takes away from the main character's moral dilemma when faced with killing them, which is basically the whole crux of the show. I won't spoil anything but there's a great twist at the end that kind of redeems the rest of the season.
> The pacing of the show is pretty wonky. It starts out reallll heavy and action packed and then slows to a crawl for like half the season. The best scenes in this season are the short vignettes and flashbacks of the characters in the concentration camps imo. The last 2 episodes make up for the very meandering middle section of the season though.
> Overall it's like a 6/10. Has potential but it's tonally inconsistent and has pacing issues over the duration of the season.



Yeah. I haven't figured out how I feel about the show. I want to like it. I think I'm supposed to like it. At times I like it. But I'm only 3 episodes in and I feel like I don't want/need to get any more emotionally involved in the show if it's not likely to get another season.



Spoiler



The complaints about scenes like the camp chess game being made-up atrocities doesn't bother me. I mean, this isn't claiming to be a docuseries.



But somehow Al Pacino as an old Jew is weirdly... "Jew-Face"? Like, they couldn't find anyone Jewish to play the part. But he's good, so I think I don't care lol. Maybe if he was playing Frederick Douglass it would bother me more? Dunno...


----------



## bulb

r33per said:


> Just started Drive To Survive s2 on 'Flix


Two eps left in the second season, I think they did so much better a job this time around and I was a huge fan of the first season! Obviously obsessed with F1 but the non racing people I have showed it to seem to genuinely dig it which is sick. I can't believe some of the behind the scenes moments they managed to capture this time around.


----------



## USMarine75

Steo said:


> We're racing through Star trek Ds9. It's great for the most part.



I never got past the first couple episodes of that, but I love how everyone hated each other in the first season. Reminded me of Bones and Spock always fighting. Plus I thought the first episode with the Borg battle tie-in was fantastic.

Have you watched the two newer series Picard or Discovery yet?

Discovery is a 9/10 for me and so far (6 episode in) Picard is an 8/10.


----------



## wankerness

Finished rewatching Parks and Rec. I guess the first time I watched it, I thought there were only 6 seasons as the 7th wasn't on Netflix yet. I think the end of season 6 is probably the better finale. Season 7 feels like they didn't know they were going to get it and were left scrambling to try and figure out what to do since they'd already used the timejump. I hate the stupid sci-fi phone technology that they put in cause it's the future (lol). The season's still generally funny, and the show never gets anywhere close to as bad as the Office got in season 4 and on, but it still definitely peaked in seasons 2-3 I'd say. 

Started rewatching The Good Place. Season 1 of this sure was great, wasn't it? I totally lost interest this season and gave up after a few episodes. I'll see how far I get on the rewatch. 

Watching The Outsider, haven't seen last night's episode yet. It's alright. I think it has too many episodes, maybe.


----------



## broj15

Finished watching The Wire about a week ago. Between it and the sopranos I feel like HBO was really killin it back in the day. Not sure which of thier classic series I should watch next though: either Oz or Deadwood. Am I missing out on any other critically acclaimed shows from that era?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

broj15 said:


> Finished watching The Wire about a week ago. Between it and the sopranos I feel like HBO was really killin it back in the day. Not sure which of thier classic series I should watch next though: either Oz or Deadwood. Am I missing out on any other critically acclaimed shows from that era?


Deadwood. 
Carnivale was pretty good back then too


----------



## broj15

A coworker also recommended Deadwood as well. I guess that's where I'll go next. Thanks!


----------



## beerandbeards

I just finished “The Boys”. That was great and I wish there was a season 2 to watch. I love the notion of flawed super humans, after all they are human


----------



## beerandbeards

I just finished “Tiger King” on Netflix

Jesus Christ that was a hell of a rollercoaster. Big cats, rednecks, guns, polygamy, murder, etc... watch and be entertained


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the harley quinn animated series on dc universe is fucking awesome. It's full of gore, adult humor and just general zany comic book shenanigans. I love it


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Watching 'Pandemic' on Netflix....I know...but had to. Crazy how one person can potentially cause a pandemic.
If a comet doesn't first a really, really bad virus will take us out no probs.


----------



## jaxadam

Starting Westworld season 3 tonight


----------



## Ralyks

I made of the mistake of starting High Fidelity, Castlevania season 3, Altered Carbon season 2, and The Witcher all at the same time, and really need to force myself to binge each one at a time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Started rewatching The Simpsons again right from the very beginning. It's a fascinating retrospect seeing the show evolve from it's humble beginnings to what we know as the cultural zeitgeist juggernaut it is today... or perhaps was, until it became the hollow shell that refuses to die (for me personally, The Movie was the straw that broke the camel's back).


----------



## BlackMastodon

The movie was about the point that I stopped watching the show. I haven't watched in a long time and never binged but I'd say seasons 6-10 are absolutely top notch.


----------



## Seabeast2000

beerandbeards said:


> I just finished “Tiger King” on Netflix
> 
> Jesus Christ that was a hell of a rollercoaster. Big cats, rednecks, guns, polygamy, murder, etc... watch and be entertained


----------



## spudmunkey

Bloodride. The dubbing is soooooo bad. The show is so predictable, and I think the terrible dialog performance is partly to blame. There's no subtlety in their performance, so everyone who is evil, even when it's supposed to be a twist, is obvious by the way the character speaks.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Tiger King on Netflix... F**k me, I need to shower and bleach my eyeballs after watching a couple of episodes.

Pretty much everyone on that show should not be allowed care for a goldfish not to mention 400 pound apex predators.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> Tiger King on Netflix... F**k me, I need to shower and bleach my eyeballs after watching a couple of episodes.
> 
> Pretty much everyone on that show should not be allowed care for a goldfish not to mention 400 pound apex predators.


oh it gets worse. much worse.


----------



## beerandbeards

Finished season 3 Ozark

I enjoyed it. Not sure if it’s better than previous seasons but it definitely has those moments


----------



## ImNotAhab

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh it gets worse. much worse.



You sir, were correct. Yesterday's ImNotAhab did not appreciate just how right you were...

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Adieu

BlackMastodon said:


> Speaking of, just finished S2 of Altered Carbon and thought it was rather shite. I also didn't care for the last few episodes of S1 and thought the beginning was way stronger but meh. This one just seemed like cheaper production and like everything in the story was spelled out and spoon fed to you. Really didn't care for it.
> 
> I'm also in S2 of The Expanse. I'm liking this show but man some of the budget stuff makes for bad sci-fi. Was also very obvious that the first season ended at about 70% of the first book and then finished that arc in S2 so the pacing has been weird. Hoping S3 picks up again and maybe that Amazon money will beef up the production. It's a shame too because some stuff in the beginning of S1 it seemed like they took way more care to get things accurate but then it slipped by the wayside.
> 
> Wonder how S3 of Westworld will be when that starts next week. I didn't hate S2 but it's really hard to top S1, that was some of the best television you could ever find in my opinion.



Amazon screwed up Expanse

Last/current season, sometime midway through, I was like "y'know, trouble is, I just don't CARE what happens to any if these people"

Martian pilot's middle eastern faux texan and mechanic's sociopath charm wore out and I just started cheering for something to kill the annoying main lead already.

Since that wasn't happening, I stopped watching


----------



## USMarine75

Tiger King - 10/10 - glorious, how a doc series is done.

McMillions - 6/10 - Fantastic topic, but meandering. Could have been 1/2 the episodes.

Altered Carbon - 8.5/10 - Watching it again because I want to watch s2 and I forgot everything that happened. Plus I’m in a show hole.

ST Picard - 8/10. Nostalgic. More adventure than action (like Man in the High Castle - brief periods of excitement punctuated by long periods of adventure/drama).

The League - 10/10 - Rewatched since it first came out. Just as funny the 2nd time.

Tacoma FD - 9.5/10 - my new fav comedy. But then again, I enjoy even their “bad” stuff (Club Dread).

Altered Life - 8/10 - Lost in Space + Starbuck from BSG.

Dr Who s12 - 7.5/10 - Me and my 10 year old are addicted to the reboot series. We’ve rewatched many episodes 10+ times. S11 was painful and disappointing in so many ways (2/10). I watched S12 just because, expecting nothing. I almost gave this a 9/10 just for being “most improved”. The plots are well written and actually exciting. Most importantly compared to last season is the pacing - the episodes move forward in a timely and interesting manner compared to the crawl from last season. The characters become more developed and likable, although there’s still way too many companions. The Doctor becomes more developed (still by far my least fav of all the reboot Doctors). The finale is incredibly polarizing. Without spoilers... The showrunner basically rewrote the entire legend of Dr Who. YouTube was inundated with hateful “How Season Finale 12 Ruined Dr Who” videos lol. I actually thought it was clever, and maybe makes for a series finale topic, but in the end I hope they pull a “Dallas” and it ends up all just a dream lol.

I can’t wait for s3 of Star Trek Discovery and s2 of Altered Life.


----------



## soliloquy

with covid 19, all i got is time at home. so these are the things i've been binging/completed:
Avatar: the last air bender (again, the 4th time i think?)
Legend of Korra (again)
Orange is the new black
Babylon Berlin
Bo Jack Horseman 
The marvelous Mrs. Maisel
The Office (USA)
Titans 
The Witcher 

just running through Office and Babylon Berlin. once those two are done, may start again with The Good Wife, or something else. open for suggestions. 





beerandbeards said:


> I just finished “The Boys”. That was great and I wish there was a season 2 to watch. I love the notion of flawed super humans, after all they are human



the boys was shot in my town, near my office. so i recognized a lot of the surroundings. moreover, i did see the cast randomly walking around in full costumes as well from time to time. pretty cool.


----------



## Wrecklyss

I just re-watched Burn Notice again. I didn't care for the 7th season the first time I watched it, but it really made a lot of sense the second time around.

Tiger King was a surreal show. All the bad decisions, the completely predictable train wrecks caused by a bunch of criminals in competition to screw each other over, pretty much everyone on camera lying!


----------



## budda

1992 animated x-men for wasting time alone, simpsons to wind down before bed. Easy going over here.


----------



## soliloquy

Wrecklyss said:


> I just re-watched Burn Notice again. I didn't care for the 7th season the first time I watched it, but it really made a lot of sense the second time around.
> 
> Tiger King was a surreal show. All the bad decisions, the completely predictable train wrecks caused by a bunch of criminals in competition to screw each other over, pretty much everyone on camera lying!



i really enjoyed both, Burn Notice and White Collar. Kind of mindless at times, but still enjoyable.


----------



## MFB

Started rewatching _Malcolm in the Middle_, up to the first half of season three, and boy did I not realize how ahead of its time this show was; a strong, working mom who doesnt take any shit from her 4 kids, a dad who seems checked out but is still the male figure they need, the older brother whos looked up to with nothing but bad advice, the list goes on. 

Current running shows, I'm two episodes behind on The Flash, and I just got caught up to episode six of Devs, and I think Lego Masters is on pause from all this COVID craziness.


----------



## gnoll

I watched the tiger documentary on Netflix. At first I was quite impressed with all the crazy characters and general insanity, but it got kinda old after a couple episodes and turned into a bit of a drag. I think it was too long. But it might be my mood these days that doesn't lend itself to too much of that kinda stuff.



MFB said:


> Started rewatching _Malcolm in the Middle_,



That show is awesome, I might do the same!


----------



## Demiurge

Yeah, Tiger King kind of drags once the preposterousness of the characters hits.

The scene where caretakers use a long metal hook to separate tiger cubs from their mother the moment they were born was hard to watch. Also, when Joe Exotic was running for governor and people were being interviewed saying, "He says what's on his mind and isn't afraid to offend people" - oh jesus, this shit again- send an asteroid.


----------



## zappatton2

Demiurge said:


> Yeah, Tiger King kind of drags once the preposterousness of the characters hits.
> 
> The scene where caretakers use a long metal hook to separate tiger cubs from their mother the moment they were born was hard to watch. Also, when Joe Exotic was running for governor and people were being interviewed saying, "He says what's on his mind and isn't afraid to offend people" - oh jesus, this shit again- send an asteroid.


Yeah, the show had that the quick sugar rush of zany people doing crazy shit, followed by the steep sugar crash of seeing what those animals had to endure.

I can't fathom how any of this is even remotely legal! If I had ever crossed paths with anyone from this show, literally any one of them would qualify as worst person I ever met. Even the lady who's supposedly "saving the tigers" is terrible!

I had to binge watch Adventure Time to cleanse the palette.


----------



## Metropolis

Tiger King... and had to cleanse my brain with couple of Castlevania episodes afterwards.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Disparaging remarks about Ozark as a series backspaced. I'll let you guys enjoy it if you do.


----------



## Adieu

soliloquy said:


> with covid 19, all i got is time at home. so these are the things i've been binging/completed:
> Avatar: the last air bender (again, the 4th time i think?)
> Legend of Korra (again)
> Orange is the new black
> Babylon Berlin
> Bo Jack Horseman
> The marvelous Mrs. Maisel
> The Office (USA)
> Titans
> The Witcher
> 
> just running through Office and Babylon Berlin. once those two are done, may start again with The Good Wife, or something else. open for suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boys was shot in my town, near my office. so i recognized a lot of the surroundings. moreover, i did see the cast randomly walking around in full costumes as well from time to time. pretty cool.



Raid netflix or prime's collection of Asian pseudohistorical dramas. Or youtube, if you don't mind ads most Chinese networks officially and legally post their stuff with engsubs on there.

Some are quite long and entertaining.


----------



## jaxadam

Since I have a 3 year old and a 4 year old that refuse to go to bed now at a decent hour, I've tried for about a week just to watch *one* episode of Westworld season 3.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finished up Ozark season 3 last night, holy shit what a ride that was. It was a slow burn at times but so worth it.



Spoiler



Ben's entire arch was one of the best, most tragic things I've seen in TV in I don't even know how long.


----------



## Demiurge

^It was a good season though it seemed kind of shaky at first but definitely delivered.



Spoiler



Regarding Ben, though, I kind of suspected that he was a dead man walking the minute he showed-up and was certain of it when Wendy wouldn't let Marty send him away. Presuming the show wouldn't go as dark as having the kids get harmed, Wendy had to be given stakes & consequences for her hubris at the attempted foray into the (borrowing from Breaking Bad) "empire business". It was still brutal how it all happened.


----------



## mongey

Working through Goliath. Not sure if I really rate it yet.


----------



## gnoll

I watched Ozark before but I quit somewhere in season 2 because it seemed to get just a little bit too wacky. Now that there's a new season I don't know if I should take it up again... Bit of a pain to find out where I left off and remember everything that happened... Hmh...


----------



## Demiurge

^You could probably drop back in without having to catch-up. A lot of the main plot beats in the last season are directly referenced in near-exposition manner.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> ^You could probably drop back in without having to catch-up. A lot of the main plot beats in the last season are directly referenced in near-exposition manner.


That is a bit comical isn't it?


----------



## Demiurge

With the way that the show keeps stacking complications like dead bodies, it's helpful. Maybe the showrunners are aware of that. I find, with streaming/bingeing shows, it's hard to retain everything that happens when episodes are watched in chunks and it usually ensures a longer period of time between seeing the last episode of prior season and the first episode of the new one.


----------



## Adieu

Demiurge said:


> With the way that the show keeps stacking complications like dead bodies, it's helpful. Maybe the showrunners are aware of that. I find, with streaming/bingeing shows, it's hard to retain everything that happens when episodes are watched in chunks and it usually ensures a longer period of time between seeing the last episode of prior season and the first episode of the new one.



Is it just me and my mental faculties, or are typical made-for-streaming Netflix and Prime shows shockingly... forgetable?

Even the entertaining ones often require a season rewatch when new episodes come out. And, otoh, stuff from them I *know* I've never watched before is oddly deja-vu-familiar...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> With the way that the show keeps stacking complications like dead bodies, it's helpful. Maybe the showrunners are aware of that. I find, with streaming/bingeing shows, it's hard to retain everything that happens when episodes are watched in chunks and it usually ensures a longer period of time between seeing the last episode of prior season and the first episode of the new one.



The Laundering the Money expose' was great. Ok ok I get it.


----------



## Alexa run my life

The Office. I haven't given it a chance since its creation up until recently, and I gotta say within the first 5 minutes I knew I was going to like it.


----------



## natedog_approved

Alexa run my life said:


> The Office. I haven't given it a chance since its creation up until recently, and I gotta say within the first 5 minutes I knew I was going to like it.



Welcome to our cult, friend. I think you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Alexa run my life

natedog_approved said:


> Welcome to our cult, friend. I think you will enjoy it here.


It did go downhill after Michael left though. All the characters no longer resembled their original character and they all became "rock stars". Hard to explain


----------



## mongey

I just cant get into the US version of The Office as much as the UK


----------



## USMarine75

Is Altered Carbon s2 any good? I guess it’s stand alone?


----------



## jaxadam

USMarine75 said:


> Is Altered Carbon s2 any good? I guess it’s stand alone?



My wife just finished it the other night and loved it. She said it's not as good as the first season, but she still liked it. She's also married to me, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## USMarine75

jaxadam said:


> My wife just finished it the other night and loved it. She said it's not as good as the first season, but she still liked it. She's also married to me, so take that for what it's worth.



Thanks. I'm in a show-hole now that we finished Community.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I watched the Waco mini series on Netflix. Certainly more interesting than the meth mouths in Wynnewood.


----------



## natedog_approved

Alexa run my life said:


> It did go downhill after Michael left though. All the characters no longer resembled their original character and they all became "rock stars". Hard to explain



I dunno man, I would say I disagree. Yes, I definitely missed Michael Scott as a character, but I still loved the show.


----------



## natedog_approved

USMarine75 said:


> Is Altered Carbon s2 any good? I guess it’s stand alone?


Definitely not stand alone. There's a lot of reference to previous events. That said, I didnt think it was as good. Didnt bother finishing it.
The plot felt spoon fed. One second its "oh man, who dunnit?!", queue next scene, "Oh. That's who dunnit".


----------



## Seabeast2000

Homecoming Season 2: Def has that Hitchcockian mystery thing going pretty well for it. Recommended. 

Penny Dreadful-City of Angels: S1 Ep1, 29 minutes in....


----------



## MickD7

BlackMastodon said:


> Finished up Ozark season 3 last night, holy shit what a ride that was. It was a slow burn at times but so worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ben's entire arch was one of the best, most tragic things I've seen in TV in I don't even know how long.





Spoiler



That entire monologue he has in the taxi, the way it's filmed and put together is by far one of the best moments I have seen in a show in a long time. I think I went back and watched that scene at least three times before carrying on with the rest of the episode. That guy absolutely slayed that role, his downward spiral from manic episode to depressive episode was just gut punching.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Started rewatching The Simpsons again right from the very beginning. It's a fascinating retrospect seeing the show evolve from it's humble beginnings to what we know as the cultural zeitgeist juggernaut it is today... or perhaps was, until it became the hollow shell that refuses to die (for me personally, The Movie was the straw that broke the camel's back).



Being absurdly busy with other things, turns out for whatever odd reason, Simpsons just happens to be the only show I want to watch lately. 

Up to season 4 right now, and from 3 onwards is where the show was comfortable with itself. Season 1 is an interesting retrospect since the great bits feel out of place, and the bad bits were straight bad. Season 2 was getting there, despite a few stinkers (Bart Vs Thanksgiving, War Of The Simpsons) but with episodes like Bart Gets An F (which is a pretty great character study), the first Treehouse Of Horror, Bart The Daredevil (the immortal cliff fall), and the aptly titled Brush With Greatness were shining moments that The Simpsons were on their way to becoming something huge.

Also interesting how it took a long time for Matt Groening and co to develop Marge Simpson as a character. A far cry from "Watch out for the Shaq Attack!" in her humble beginnings, she's mostly the grounding foil to the absurdity of Homer and the kids. Life On The Fast Lane was an attempt of trying but wasn't much and quickly gets resolved. Even the episodes where she should be the focus gets shafted like Homer Alone (which isn't even named after her). Obviously it gets better with some fun moments in A Street Car Named Marge and the immortal Marge Vs The Monorail (though that gets overshadowed by the endless awesome gags).


----------



## aesthyrian

Anyone watch DAVE on FX/Hulu? Damn good show.


----------



## AxRookie

Rick and Morty - Unnecessarily Badass Suits of Armor!

Rick - Lets lick tits...
Morty - My wrists are killing me...

Too funny! LOL

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18bfPO5YZs8ZIfwPVHgEWIVerrj3Ex7QM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## possumkiller

Check out Trial by Media on Netflix.


----------



## AxRookie

possumkiller said:


> Check out Trial by Media on Netflix.


I will, it's downloading right now...

Thanks


----------



## AxRookie

Did anyone watch Altered Carbon?


----------



## Seabeast2000

AxRookie said:


> Did anyone watch Altered Carbon?



Just the first season so far...


----------



## AxRookie

Seabeast2000 said:


> Just the first season so far...


Any good?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

AxRookie said:


> Any good?


1st season is great. 2nd season is meh


----------



## Seabeast2000

AxRookie said:


> Any good?


Yeah it's a gritty hi tech future sci fi gig. It's a decent story arc. Graphic. Fx are aplenty.


----------



## AxRookie

Cool, I'm downloading it too!


----------



## jaxadam

AxRookie said:


> Did anyone watch Altered Carbon?



My wife loved both seasons. We’re trying to make our way through Ozark season 3 but it’s tough to find the time.


----------



## mongey

Been watching The Leftovers with the wife. 

took a few episodes to get there , but I'm digging it. 

up to the last episode of the Michael Jordan doco. I'm no big basketball guy but its well made and super watchable 

we also tried to get into house of lies. After 4 episodes of the macho , corporate wank fest we both decided its not for us


----------



## AxRookie

Season 1 and 2 of AC downloaded and I just watch the first episode, not bad, better than anything else I haven't watched yet...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Plot Against America- an alternate history take on the USA during ww2. It's a very pointed look at how easily america could have slid into fascism and violent anti-semitism like germany. As someone that's a bit of a WW2 buff it's even eerier since those cultural/racial tensions are conveniently glossed over outside of some academic texts. Overall it's a very slow burning show with no real "action" but a ton of underlying tension.


----------



## AxRookie

jaxadam said:


> My wife loved both seasons. We’re trying to make our way through Ozark season 3 but it’s tough to find the time.


I just started season 2, Season 1 was very good and season two is looking pretty good as well...


----------



## AxRookie

Well, Season 2 is not as good as season 1 so far...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

AxRookie said:


> Well, Season 2 is not as good as season 1 so far...


s2 takes a bit of time to get rolling but it's still good. s3 on the other hand is a clusterfuck


----------



## AxRookie

Yeah, It's picking up now...


----------



## ramses

KnightBrolaire said:


> [Altered Carbon ... ] 1st season is great. 2nd season is meh



Yup. That's also my summary.


----------



## spudmunkey

Crossing Swords on Hulu has been a bit of fun. Nothing terribly deep, but entertaining.


----------



## AxRookie

ramses said:


> Yup. That's also my summary.


I just got done with Season 2 and the first half of the season had me nodding off, then it slowly started getting better, then it wound up big time and finished up pretty strong with the last two episodes...

I one thing that was holding me up from really getting into it at first was every time I saw Takeshi Kovaces new "sleeve" I kept thinking "SAM! What's Sam doing there???" lol


----------



## ImNotAhab

Dark side of the ring is really enjoyable. Crazy, crazy stuff.


----------



## USMarine75

Rewatching 30 Rock and Married with Children.

I felt dirty ogling Kelly until I remembered she's older than me


----------



## binz

mongey said:


> Been watching The Leftovers with the wife.
> 
> took a few episodes to get there , but I'm digging it.



Yeah its a shame they had to film the first season during winter, makes everything seem quite bleak and unwelcoming. You can really tell the difference in Season 2 and 3.

I loved the Leftovers so much I wrote and recorded a 3-part song about it and made a "music video" (for one of the parts): (spoilers ahead)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've been binge watching Mindhunter. Almost done with the first season. One or two of the characters are annoying, but the two main guys are cool.


----------



## MFB

ImNotAhab said:


> Dark side of the ring is really enjoyable. Crazy, crazy stuff.



The episode about the Von Erichs really hurt to watch, just one thing after another for them. I didn't think I'd be as in to the series as I was, really enjoyed it as someone who grew up with the Attitude era.


----------



## mongey

binz said:


> Yeah its a shame they had to film the first season during winter, makes everything seem quite bleak and unwelcoming. You can really tell the difference in Season 2 and 3.
> 
> I loved the Leftovers so much I wrote and recorded a 3-part song about it and made a "music video" (for one of the parts): (spoilers ahead)




we are almost at end of season 2 now and yeah it’s very different from the first. You could say a real departure. Lol

I’ll check the songs out


----------



## Demiurge

Watching the new Unsolved Mysteries on Netflix. It's alright. There's no narration and the presentation is more talking-head documentary style. The theme music is less creepy. The topics have been more 'domestic' (murders, missing people) than 'paranormal' which is a drag, but I realized when re-watching the original series that it was like that, too, and that paranormal stuff was just more memorable.


----------



## zappatton2

Just starting season 3 of Dark. Super excited.


----------



## AxRookie

Oh wow, Dark looks really good!


----------



## Seabeast2000

zappatton2 said:


> Just starting season 3 of Dark. Super excited.



is that subtitled/dubbed for all three seasons? Not sure I'm thinking of the right series.


----------



## zappatton2

Seabeast2000 said:


> is that subtitled/dubbed for all three seasons? Not sure I'm thinking of the right series.


Yup, it's a German show I believe.


----------



## mlp187

The recap for Dark was stupid, hardly a recap at all. If it's been a while since you completed season two I would recommend skimming through it again. I'm on episode 7 of season three and I give it a solid 3/5 stars so far.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mlp187 said:


> The recap for Dark was stupid, hardly a recap at all. If it's been a while since you completed season two I would recommend skimming through it again. I'm on episode 7 of season three and I give it a solid 3/5 stars so far.


3/5 stars is 60%. If memory serves, that is an F in every school I've attended.


----------



## Adieu

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 3/5 stars is 60%. If memory serves, that is an F in every school I've attended.



Not everyone gets graded as strenuously as American middle schoolers and Uber drivers


----------



## mlp187

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 3/5 stars is 60%. If memory serves, that is an F in every school I've attended.


LOL, true. I wasn't thinking of a grading system ike school, but if I were, I would give it a C. And that's just for season 3. Season 1 and 2 were much better, IMO.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm liking season 3 much more than season 2 so far and I'm about 5 episodes in. Such a good show that I'm surprised doesn't get talked about enough.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just watched all of #BlackAF on Netflix. I liked it. Topic is mainly a lot of life problems I would love to have, and It’s an interesting “it’s a show but not a show but there are real people being referenced here” premise.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mathemagician said:


> Just watched all of #BlackAF on Netflix. I liked it. Topic is mainly a lot of life problems I would love to have, and It’s an interesting “it’s a show but not a show but there are real people being referenced here” premise.


Your synopsis sounds like a nope to me.


----------



## C_Henderson

mlp187 said:


> LOL, true. I wasn't thinking of a grading system ike school, but if I were, I would give it a C. And that's just for season 3. Season 1 and 2 were much better, IMO.


I liked seasons 1 and 2 better too, but I think it's because season 3 has less of that surprise factor at this point and it takes a while to get going (and a couple of unnecessarily convoluted points too, but well, no big deal). For me seasons 1 & 2 would be A+ and season 3 maybe A-. Still I'm amazed by how well they've managed to tie everything up in the end, definitely up there among the best shows I've watched.


----------



## AxRookie

I just got turned on to the show "The Boys" and I just finished binge-watching season 1 and it was GREAT! That "sup" Homelander is a next level sociopath of the worst kind!

Can't wait for season 2!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

AxRookie said:


> I just got turned on to the show "The Boys" and I just finished binge-watching season 1 and it was GREAT! That "sup" Homelander is a next level sociopath of the worst kind!
> 
> Can't wait for season 2!!!


read the comics. They're even more batshit.


----------



## MFB

Finally finished _30Rock_, didn't care for the last season or so, just felt like it started throwing shit at the wall and seeing what stuck. Started watching _Dave_, not bad and not greater either, but I just needed something a bit different. I might rewatch _Atlanta_ since S1 was so long ago, and I never caught season two.


----------



## Demiurge

^30 Rock is one of my favorites, but I hear you on the last season. It was a strange collision between "we're running out of ideas" and "we're openly butthurt about being cancelled".

The best 'quarantine stream' has been The Good Place. I thought I would hate it because it looked a little too precious, but it was really enjoyable and did not overstay its welcome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Close Enough- I loved it and binged the first season. It's a batshit insane show full of adult humor. The first episode is literally them haggling with sweatshop orphans about sewing a quilt patch for their daughter.


----------



## MFB

Finished _Dave,_ felt like I missed an episode between 9 and 10 since there seems to be a tonal shift; but I imagine they thought most people would watch them back to back so it doesn't seem as abrupt if you do.

Started watching _Adventure Time_, since I wanted something a little lighter, not sure if I'll make it through the entire thing, but it is easily digestible. I know the lore starts to get a bit intense later, so I think it's just these early seasons to push through and then it matures a bit (or as much as a show like A.T. can)


----------



## wankerness

Demiurge said:


> ^30 Rock is one of my favorites, but I hear you on the last season. It was a strange collision between "we're running out of ideas" and "we're openly butthurt about being cancelled".
> 
> The best 'quarantine stream' has been The Good Place. I thought I would hate it because it looked a little too precious, but it was really enjoyable and did not overstay its welcome.



The Good Place really overstayed its welcome during broadcast, but it was far better when binged. I guess having the plot reset every season felt a lot more frustrating when it was drawn out over years!


----------



## Demiurge

It's been kind of 50/50 between shows that are better binged and those better parceled-out over time. Like, some shows I finish quick and barely remember it by next week. Others, like Breaking Bad, I would have gone nuts having to wait a week with some of the cliffhangers.


----------



## possumkiller

The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin.

70s britcom. Great! Super!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

See- meh. The core concept is interesting but there is some abysmally stupid parts and dialogue. Alfre Woodard hams it up spectacularly in the show. Jason Momoa basically just plays Khal Drogo but blind.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Just binged the last 2 seasons of Man in the High Castle. Excellent.

Bout to delve back into West World. I liked the first season and haven't gone any further.

Hitler's Circle of Evil. A 10 part series on Hitler and all his highest ranking cronies. It's a cool format that's narrated while actors play things out but don't have speaking roles intertwined with commentary from several different historians, most notably Richard Overy. Very well done, one of he best WW2 shows I've ever seen. And I've watched just about all of them.

Can't wait for the new season of The Boys. It was surprisingly good.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finished up Dark last night and really liked the ending. Was worried they'd milk another season out of it near the end there but they did a great job wrapping it up in my opinion.


----------



## Leviathus

MXC on twitch (channel is onlymxc if you care), still so funny all these years later and the guitar theme music still slays.


----------



## mongey

season 3 of the leftovers is kinda feeling like a non event



Spoiler: WTF



what is up with the episode on the ferry from Tasmania ?

the show is working towards a conclusion and the episode added nothing to the story . could've covered that in 15 minutes. and moved on , felt like complete filler


----------



## Seabeast2000

Season 3 of Leftovers was all empty calories.


----------



## mongey

finished s3 of the left overs. 

what a cluster fuck ,waste of time 



Spoiler: again wtf



Nora's story at the end actually sounded like it would of been an interesting season . but no they make a total waste of space season about a flood that goes no where


----------



## Seabeast2000

Its 6 sleeves of creamless oreos man.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finished watching Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet last night. Really enjoyed it. Ham -fisted cutscenes from Ubisoft games (mostly For Honor) use to transition between scenes aside, the writing was solid and entertaining and gave a funny and semi-accurate look at the current video game industry (I say semi-accurate because the QA testers actually like their job).


----------



## mongey

Getting through s2 of umbrella academy. 

really enjoying it. Maybe more than s1


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Billions- so damn good. Much more entertaining to watch than Succession.


----------



## gnoll

I realized I'd not finished Rick and Morty season 4 so I started up on it again. But man, it seems I either fall asleep or just turn it off during each episode. Is this show just not very good anymore?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gnoll said:


> I realized I'd not finished Rick and Morty season 4 so I started up on it again. But man, it seems I either fall asleep or just turn it off during each episode. Is this show just not very good anymore?


Ehh I think it's still good, but every season since 1 has been more and more nihilistic and depressing which makes it harder to rewatch. I still think there's some good episodes in s4. The dragonslut and acid bath episodes in particular are pretty good.


----------



## mongey

finished s2 of umbrella academy.

I back it


----------



## spudmunkey

1980 and 1985 Family Fued on Amazon. What an amusing little time capsule.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Clone High


----------



## Ralyks

Basically binged all of Two Minutes to Late Night, and will absolutely try to take a train to a taping if/when it comes back.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Daemoniac

Atypical.

Aside from it being a really 'nice' show, it's kind of confronting to see someone on screen that I relate to so much, and who's mental state is so similar to my own. I have more self control than Sam, but internally my reactions are so so similar it's, again, kind of confronting.


----------



## MFB

I loved all 3 seasons of it, I thought it would just be OK, but it treated autism as an actual condition instead of a punchline which was nice to see.


----------



## jaxadam

We are watching a weird in on Netflix called The OA. About 7 shows in. Not quite sure what to think yet.


----------



## Daemoniac

MFB said:


> I loved all 3 seasons of it, I thought it would just be OK, but it treated autism as an actual condition instead of a punchline which was nice to see.



Absolutely agreed. You compare it to the way something like Big Bang Theory presents it (which I fucking loathe)...


----------



## MFB

Just wrapped up season three of _Justified_, I really didn't give a shit about the plotline that they did with this season; everything with Limestone and his crew suddenly coming out of nowhere but somehow being important despite getting no real backstories, and the Quarell's character - albeit he was played well by whats-his-name - and another use of Wynn Duffy? Now, just move on from them already, they were small timers when we first met them, and now they've become barnacles on the side of something good. Same for Dickie's character, and now he's finally gone it seems, but maybe it's just because I don't find the "character who acts tough and makes to skirt his way out of every situation" very interesting, because after the first few times, you realize the character is plot armor given form. I'm not sure if I'll finish the entire series, the characters are starting to get a bit one dimensional - Raylan is going to always have to shoot someone, Art's always going to be the old, defeated boss, Boyd's going to go back to his old ways of being more and more Boyd and drag Ava down with him, etc... 

I did start watching _Woke _after finishing season three, and while it's not 'haha funny' I'm interested to see where they go with it now that the initial call-to-action arc has happened and the character is in the thick of it.


----------



## Adieu

Yeah Justified was one of those binge-and-ragequit unfinishables


----------



## MFB

Adieu said:


> Yeah Justified was one of those binge-and-ragequit unfinishables



Just found out that Michael Rapaport plays a character in S5, yeah, no thanks I'm out


----------



## mongey

just got through high score on netflix. A few of the stories I have seen in other doco's but it was worth a watch if your old enough to remember the games


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Watched the first episode of Raised by Wolves and it's crazy as fuck. There are some blatant references to Ridley Scott's other work like Blade Runner/Alien (noticeably the use of milky white blood for androids). Honestly it's one of the more unique scifi shows I've watched in a long time, it definitely drew me in with the whole technocrat vs religious zealot angle and the surprising amount of practical effects. My only complaint is for certain sequences the CGI is REALLLLY BAD


----------



## mongey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Watched the first episode of Raised by Wolves and it's crazy as fuck. There are some blatant references to Ridley Scott's other work like Blade Runner/Alien (noticeably the use of milky white blood for androids). Honestly it's one of the more unique scifi shows I've watched in a long time, it definitely drew me in with the whole technocrat vs religious zealot angle and the surprising amount of practical effects. My only complaint is for certain sequences the CGI is REALLLLY BAD



I watched it yesterday and I really enjoyed it. I have read that the season falls away from the 1st episode but I’m keen to give it a go.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> I watched it yesterday and I really enjoyed it. I have read that the season falls away from the 1st episode but I’m keen to give it a go.


yeah I'm planning on watching all of it once it's out. Right now I'm watching Nightflyers (which is fucking awful).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lovecraft Country- pretty one note with the whole "white people are the real monsters" angle but the gore and special effects are quite good overall. The standout is the skinchanging scenes in ep 5 where one of the characters has her white flesh melt off to reveal her regular black flesh beneath in a gloriously goopy mess that would make Peter Jackson and Cronenberg cream themselves. Ep 6 has for lack of better words uhhh eye tentacles and reverse tentacle hentai. That's all I'll say lol.
There's a weird tonal inconsistency throughout the first 5 episodes. Some are more dark and cosmic horror, others are darkly comedic with some heavy pulp/indiana jones vibes. There is a loooot of crap going on storywise, like most modern shows (lots of side characters and subplots that don't immediately pay off).

Overall pretty entertaining.


----------



## Adieu

Knightfall .... damn, that was bizarre

I should have known when, at the beginning, elite heavily armored cavalry dismounted and ran at a shield wall of light spearmen irregulars on foot.

It proceeded to get weirder.


----------



## Demiurge

Just finished Ratched on Netflix. I don't know why it was decided to take a random character from a classic movie and invent a backstory that tonally clashes with said movie, but here we are. It's a Ryan Murphy production, so there's Sarah Paulson, campy violence, and a plot that deflates quicker than a dollar store party balloon- but the sets look amazing.


----------



## mongey

Demiurge said:


> Just finished Ratched on Netflix. I don't know why it was decided to take a random character from a classic movie and invent a backstory that tonally clashes with said movie, but here we are. It's a Ryan Murphy production, so there's Sarah Paulson, campy violence, and a plot that deflates quicker than a dollar store party balloon- but the sets look amazing.


My wife is trying to talk me into watching it. But I just don’t think I care. Seems an idea better on paper.


----------



## Kaura

Just finished Breaking Bad for like 4th time. Man, that show somehow just gets darker everytime I watch it.


----------



## mongey

s2 of the boys is good. took a couple episodes to get going but they have done a good job


----------



## AxRookie

The Boys! Season 2 is off the chain! ;^)

First time I've ever seen crazy superhero sex!


----------



## MFB

Made it to episode eight in S1 of _Lodge 49, _but it doesn't seem to actually be going anywhere, so I just read the rest of the series on Wikipedia since there was only one more of 10 episodes  Conceptually it was cool, but any time it started to open up, it would just pull a _Lost_ and not answer anything by introducing something new. Now I'm trying out a show called _Difficult People_, and it's well written and the jokes are good for the leads (Billy Eichner, Julia Kasven(?), and James Urbaniak) but as a concept it's definitely fitting the title; don't really want to keep pushing on with a show that's just about people being shitty to everyone but them.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Whuut....4th season of Fargo exists....just missed e1....


----------



## Demiurge

^I missed it, too. There are actually two episodes available- kind of strange to do for a short-season but there is so much table-setting going on that the first one by itself that it sense to do so.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Every season of Fargo after the first took a full episode for me to get into the new cast after they make you fall in love with the previous cast, but the show has been so fucking consistently good. Didn't even know about a 4th season but will damn sure be watching that once it's done. 

I've been spoiled with years of streaming shows. I got an android box a couple weeks back to get some sports, HBO, and HGTV (its my guilty-but-actually-shameless pleasure, don't judge me) and I forgot how much I fuuuucking hate commercials every 5 minutes. I swear it's worse than I remember it.


----------



## mongey

Utopia - the new one on Amazon not the awesome Aussie show

2 ep in. Not sure about it. It’s ok at times. It feels like it’s trying too hard in others.


----------



## spudmunkey

just finished re-watching The Good Place.

Apparently, when we watched it the first time, I thought the 2nd last episode was the last. I never saw the last until now. What a unique treat!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just started Tin Star, pretty good start.


----------



## MFB

Finished my rewatch of _Trigun_, as well as season two of _The Boys. _Season two was wild, felt more calculating than one which was more outright crazy shit to gets you in and now it got to cool off a bit by saving the crazy for big moments. Glad they snuck the deleted scene in as well since they know they have the greenlight for season three already; really curious to see where it goes with how two wrapped up.

Started _Monsterland _on Hulu, it's very reminiscent of _Black Mirror_ with each episode being it's own contained storyline, but so far only episode three has had a big "oh _dang_" feeling at the end whereas season one of B.M. made me feel like a piece of shit torturing myself for watching the next episode; but that might also be an unfair comparison because I find S1/2 of Black Mirror to be some of the strongest opening seasons of any shows I've watched, despite how dark they are.


----------



## mongey

watched The boys s2 finale.I really liked the season but I have to admit I was a little underwhelmed with the episode and the ending


----------



## wankerness

Haunting of Bly Manor - starts out strong, meanders too much, wastes too much time on some sideplots (probably should have been like 7 episodes), doesn't really have any scares after the first several episodes, but man that finale destroyed me. Really beautiful stuff.


----------



## mongey

finished off Utopia on amazon 

It was decent. Liked it more towards the end of the season. do I need another season ? probably not


----------



## r33per

Watched The Queen's Gambit on 'Flix. Enjoyed it, so much so I got out my chess set and books again...


----------



## possumkiller

I finally finished The Circle.


----------



## possumkiller

I showed my wife the Golden Girls and she loves it so we watched all of it. Then we checked out Maude which was also cool so we watched that. I found some other show with Beatrice Arthur called Amanda's. I watched 5 mins of the first episode before turning it off. It's a line for line american copy of Fawlty Towers.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Rewatched all of Mr Robot with the gf before we watched season 4 for the first time. The first 2 of seasons were some of our favourite TV, and watching season 3 again made me like it a lot more than the first time around. Loved the ending and the major twist, even if there were a couple minor plot holes, super well written and love Sam Esmail's directing. Easily one of my top 5 series.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Finally getting a chance to watch The Outsider. Only a few episodes in but I can feel the Stephen Kingyness rising every episode.


----------



## mongey

Watching MQ on apple and it’s actually a great show. Really enjoying it.


----------



## USMarine75

BlackMastodon said:


> Rewatched all of Mr Robot with the gf before we watched season 4 for the first time. The first 2 of seasons were some of our favourite TV, and watching season 3 again made me like it a lot more than the first time around. Loved the ending and the major twist, even if there were a couple minor plot holes, super well written and love Sam Esmail's directing. Easily one of my top 5 series.



My wife started watching during s4. Kept asking who's that? What's wrong with him? Is that a woman or a man? 

She did the same thing with Billions. Had no interest in watching it all the way up through s4. Mid s4 she decided she loved it and so I had to restart from s1.

Btw, I'm rewatching The Pacific and holy S there's Elliot. So I tell my wife hey look "Mr Robot" and my 10 year old says "Chicken".


----------



## philkilla

MANDOOOOOOO


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Started _Monsterland _on Hulu, it's very reminiscent of _Black Mirror_ with each episode being it's own contained storyline, but so far only episode three has had a big "oh _dang_" feeling at the end whereas season one of B.M. made me feel like a piece of shit torturing myself for watching the next episode; but that might also be an unfair comparison because I find S1/2 of Black Mirror to be some of the strongest opening seasons of any shows I've watched, despite how dark they are.



Apparently I didn't update this after, but yeah, I gave up on Monsterland after 4 episodes and never looked back. Even hearing myself talk about it with others, it's such a disappointment how good it could have been if it wasn't falling over itself trying so hard. 

Move on to King of the Hill from the start since I didn't watch it when I was a kid (found it boring as any kid rightfully should), but as an adult it's great. Didn't realize how long it went on for, so I took a break at S8 to watch all of Rick and Morty, which was fun, but god do I want nothing to do with the fanbase. Now I'm back to KotH, pushing through S9-13 to finish the whole thing.


----------



## mongey

Me and the wife are halfway through Ted lasso and it’s great. 

it’s the show I needed coming to the end of the shit show that is 2020. Just makes you smile.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Mandolarian and His Dark Materials are both back with their second seasons. So far really enjoying both. 

other than that I’ve been making my way through some British comedy shows. Finished IT Crowd + black books and I’m about half way through Mr.Bean. Timeless shows.


----------



## SpaceDock

I rewatched all of Nathan for You on HBO and while the show seems dumb there is a lot going on there especially when you see what gets pulled from one episode into the others. The same guy is producing How to with John Wilson and that show is great as well.


----------



## spudmunkey

SpaceDock said:


> I rewatched all of Nathan for You on HBO and while the show seems dumb there is a lot going on there especially when you see what gets pulled from one episode into the others. The same guy is producing How to with John Wilson and that show is great as well.


You know how Dumb Starbucks and the pig/goat things got way way bigger than they ever should have? I'm still convinced that Trump's entire 2016 election campaign and presidency was just a season premier filming that got way way out of hand, and they could never air the episode because it just kept going.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The Mandalorian season 2.

I came late to the first season. This one feels almost like an entirely different show, like they cranked things up to 11 - the action and pacing, but the cheese factor as well.

I for one am loving it (what I took to be KOTOR references won me over from the start), but I could see Favreau and Co. losing their way if they get too high on their own stash (ala late-era Lucas and Disney themselves). At this point though, I’d be happy if the mouse house would release a polished theatrical OT and never do anything else SW related again.

On a side note, I enjoyed the “Gallery” episodes (making of basically) more than the first season itself. Some pretty cool techniques and blending of different fx technology going on.


----------



## USMarine75

Rewatched s1-2 of Star Trek Discovery in preparation of watching s3. Wasn’t sure after first episode but about 4 in and we love this season. 

Gerogiou is 10/10. 



mongey said:


> Me and the wife are halfway through Ted lasso and it’s great.
> 
> it’s the show I needed coming to the end of the shit show that is 2020. Just makes you smile.



Wow we watched the first couple episode and didn’t even smile once. Actually thought there were some trite and unfunny moments. And we love the main actor and wanted to like this.


----------



## mongey

USMarine75 said:


> Rewatched s1-2 of Star Trek Discovery in preparation of watching s3. Wasn’t sure after first episode but about 4 in and we love this season.
> 
> Gerogiou is 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow we watched the first couple episode and didn’t even smile once. Actually thought there were some trite and unfunny moments. And we love the main actor and wanted to like this.



each their own. 

I was pretty unsold on the first episode , but perhaps it’s the year talking , but a couple more in I was just digging the idea of watching a nurturing , positive dude.


----------



## Seabeast2000

started Utopia last night, I shut down my hairy, skeptical eyeball by the end of ep1. Will continue.....as it looks promising.


----------



## mongey

Seabeast2000 said:


> started Utopia last night, I shut down my hairy, skeptical eyeball by the end of ep1. Will continue.....as it looks promising.


It def gets better as it goes on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mongey said:


> It def gets better as it goes on.


yeah,first couple episodes are tedious but I warmed up to the show by the end.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Drawn Together- god I forgot how utterly crass and insane this show is. I haven't laughed this hard in ages. Probably one of my favorite animated comedies besides Brickleberry or Mr. Pickles .


----------



## spudmunkey

Watching Futurama. About halfway through the 2nd season. When it was originally on the air, i only watched it occasionally for the first few satisfying, so working my way through it for the first time.


----------



## SpaceDock

I had burned through the Amazon Utopia and then the UK version, great story in both but I really hate the actress for Jessica in the Amazon version. I think the plot really hits WAY to close to home with COVID and sad to see it cancelled. 

If you guys haven’t seen How to with John Wilson, I greatly recommend it. Very strange documentary style that is just so real and human, which is exactly what I needed in my life right now.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Watched raised by wolves on hbo. Started out very gripping and season kind of went WTF at the end. Still overall good, though.


----------



## Mathemagician

spudmunkey said:


> Watching Futurama. About halfway through the 2nd season. When it was originally on the air, i only watched it occasionally for the first few satisfying, so working my way through it for the first time.



One of my favorite series ever. Up there with the greats.


----------



## mongey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Drawn Together- god I forgot how utterly crass and insane this show is. I haven't laughed this hard in ages. Probably one of my favorite animated comedies besides Brickleberry or Mr. Pickles .



it’s a great show. I think that it and ugly Americans are 2 highly underrated animated shows.


----------



## mongey

SpaceDock said:


> I had burned through the Amazon Utopia and then the UK version, great story in both but I really hate the actress for Jessica in the Amazon version. I think the plot really hits WAY to close to home with COVID and sad to see it cancelled.
> 
> If you guys haven’t seen How to with John Wilson, I greatly recommend it. Very strange documentary style that is just so real and human, which is exactly what I needed in my life right now.



is the uk utopia worth watching ? We enjoyed the recent one without being blown away. So not sure if the uk one is worth a watch.


----------



## ElRay

Been binge-watching Fargo and Red Dwarf lately.


----------



## mongey

Just watched first season of fastest car. if your into cars it's an interesting idea and worth a watch .

I would've looked them to go a bit deeper into the mechanical side of each car and a bit lighter on back story, as it starts to get old after a few episodes . But still ,worth watching


----------



## ibenhad

Been watching Longmire and Fringe. Both really good series.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fargo season 4: meh. It was okay but by far the weakest of the whole series. There were no truly stand out characters that they made you fall in love with like they did in the other seasons. It was less about ordinary people being put in extraordinary situations with some bigger picture mob/crime stuff that they get dragged into and way more of just a regular old mob war story.


----------



## thebeesknees22

not movies, but i saw there's a new app on my ps4 called Tubi, and it's all free....and it has tons of horror movies. TONS. And they're so bad I can't stop watching. ....so ...sooo bad.. lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> not movies, but i saw there's a new app on my ps4 called Tubi, and it's all free....and it has tons of horror movies. TONS. And they're so bad I can't stop watching. ....so ...sooo bad.. lol


Terror at Bloodfart Lake.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really enjoyed His Dark Materials season 2. Nice to have a show moving fast and not dragging out for several seasons.

The new Stand series lost me. Messing with the timeline takes all the suspense and character growth out of the story. How did they think having flask backwards and forwards all over the place was a good idea. I’m going to wait for the eventual fan edit that tells the story from start to finish.



BlackMastodon said:


> Fargo season 4: meh. It was okay but by far the weakest of the whole series. There were no truly stand out characters that they made you fall in love with like they did in the other seasons. It was less about ordinary people being put in extraordinary situations with some bigger picture mob/crime stuff that they get dragged into and way more of just a regular old mob war story.



i completely missed this was out. I loved season 1+ 2 but struggled through 3.


----------



## USMarine75

Lucifer season one has been great so far.

We use it as foreplay before bed...


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Lucifer season one has been great so far.
> 
> We use it as foreplay before bed...



So it lulls you to sleep?


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> So it lulls you to sleep?



Well, we have been married a long time so there’s a good chance I do leave her lulled.


----------



## Mathemagician

Sometimes you need to outsource work and let a man in a suit with a near-perfect 5 o clock shadow do your prep work for you.


----------



## mongey

About halfway through his dark materials s1. Went in not knowing anything about. Ep1 felt a bit overwhelming. Dumped allot of info on you, which knowing nothing can be too much. But by ep3 was digging it.


----------



## USMarine75

Not a TV show... but just watched Wonder Woman 1984.

Easily a bottom 3 movie I’ve ever seen. Just awful. Terrible script, bad acting, pandering, meandering plot, plot holes, way too long, unappealing and non-engrossing characters, etc. I haven’t seen less compelling bad guys since Gene Hackman was Lex Luthor.

Now please excuse me while I go cleanse my palette by watching Ishtar. 

Tl;dr This was the Superman II of this generation.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Not a TV show... but just watched Wonder Woman 1984.
> 
> Easily a bottom 3 movie I’ve ever seen. Just awful. Terrible script, bad acting, pandering, meandering plot, plot holes, way too long, unappealing and non-engrossing characters, etc. I haven’t seen less compelling bad guys since Gene Hackman was Lex Luthor.
> 
> Now please excuse me while I go cleanse my palette by watching Ishtar.
> 
> Tl;dr This was the Superman II of this generation.


Do you think 1984, the year, can sue for libel ? That bad?


----------



## jaxadam

USMarine75 said:


> Not a TV show... but just watched Wonder Woman 1984.



My wife and older son want to watch this, but I have heard it is absolutely terrible.


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do you think 1984, the year, can sue for libel ? That bad?



Someone get Legal Eagle on the phone, stat. 



jaxadam said:


> My wife and older son want to watch this, but I have heard it is absolutely terrible.



I was getting angry it was so bad. Only other time that happened was the second GI Joe when they killed off all of the characters of my childhood lol.


----------



## Mathemagician

The Ranch on Netflix. It stars Ashton Kutcher from “The Office” and is a solid little sitcom.


----------



## spudmunkey

Mathemagician said:


> Ashton Kutcher from “The Office”



I see it also has Sam Elliot from "Marmaduke".


----------



## BlackMastodon

Accidentally popped Netflix up on my laptop while connected to a US VPN, so now it's gonna be a Great British Baking Show marathon.


----------



## zappatton2

mongey said:


> is the uk utopia worth watching ? We enjoyed the recent one without being blown away. So not sure if the uk one is worth a watch.


It was actually pretty good, I liked it more than the American one. That said, if the US version had at least had a couple more seasons, I could have had a chance to get more invested in it.


----------



## spacebard

I've watched El Cid and Ragnarok this week, both are really good!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spacebard said:


> I've watched El Cid and Ragnarok this week, both are really good!



el cid was awesome. I can't wait for s2


----------



## TheBlackBard

The History of Swear Words on Netflix, hosted by Nicholas Cage. It's about as childish as you can expect, but Cage's delivery has kept my nearly pissing myself with laughter.


----------



## slan

My wife and I just started watching The Sopranos for the first time (21 years late to the party). So good!


----------



## Rock4ever

I binge watched the shield and hillbilly elegy which might be the best movie I’ve seen this year. Now Aside from the usual stuff I’m watching the undoing, perry mason, coyote.

I watched WW1984 and thought it to be poor. A generic villain and pacing issues were just terrible to the point I don’t think a directors cut could save it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Euphoria= It's exceptionally well done with some really creative/artsy shots. The characters are all fleshed out in interesting ways. It's pretty dark in terms of subject matter overall but there are some absolutely hilarious parts too (the one direction fanfic bit had me fucking rolling).


Also rewatching Breaking Bad. It's really neat to see how they showed how Walt was never really content with his life, with having modest means , with not being in control and how that ended up heavily influencing his choices later on in the series. Especially in S3. I might give Better Call Saul another shot but it was horrendously tedious for the first 2 seasons. I don't know if I can stomach sitting through that shit again.


----------



## MFB

Euphoria is so fucking good, I want to rewatch it but don't have HBO.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Watched Wonder Woman 84 over the weekend and holy shit did it fall below my expectations, which were already low after seeing comments online. Kristen Wiig was the only redeeming part of the movie but otherwise I agree with every complaint I've seen about it. I dunno what it is about the DC movies but they struggle so damn hard to put out anything half-decent (not including The Joker here).


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> Watched Wonder Woman 84 over the weekend and holy shit did it fall below my expectations, which were already low after seeing comments online. Kristen Wiig was the only redeeming part of the movie but otherwise I agree with every complaint I've seen about it. I dunno what it is about the DC movies but they struggle so damn hard to put out anything half-decent (not including The Joker here).



They were on an uptick between Wonder Woman/Aquaman/Shazam/Birds of Prey, I didn't see Joker myself but it was also well received; but for every one step forward they take, there's one backwards between BVS/Justice League/WW1984, etc...

Flash is still in production hell, and it wouldn't strike me if it ever saw the light of day. We'll probably also never see a good Green Lantern film with either Hal or John, I'd even settle for a Kyle Rainer at this point.

They want so desperately to be Marvel but they don't want to put in the time or diligence to get it right


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> They were on an uptick between Wonder Woman/Aquaman/Shazam/Birds of Prey, I didn't see Joker myself but it was also well received; but for every one step forward they take, there's one backwards between BVS/Justice League/WW1984, etc...
> 
> Flash is still in production hell, and it wouldn't strike me if it ever saw the light of day. We'll probably also never see a good Green Lantern film with either Hal or John, I'd even settle for a Kyle Rainer at this point.
> 
> They want so desperately to be Marvel but they don't want to put in the time or diligence to get it right


DC just needs to lean into their vertigo back catalog, (I need Lobooooo and Constantine back dammit) and go full grimdark. They can't beat marvel at their own game, so they should just focus on good R rated stuff imo.
Joker and Swamp Thing/Doom Patrol being good examples.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Realized I posted in the TV thread not the movie one, whoops.

How have DC's series been? I have no interest in Wandavision or Falcon/Winter Soldier, but I also wrote off Titans immediately when I saw Robin in the trailer saying "Fuck Batman" with so much angst.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Realized I posted in the TV thread not the movie one, whoops.
> 
> How have DC's series been? I have no interest in Wandavision or Falcon/Winter Soldier, but I also wrote off Titans immediately when I saw Robin in the trailer saying "Fuck Batman" with so much angst.


Swamp Thing and Doom Patrol are great. Titans is mehh. It has some good moments but it tries way too hard.


----------



## spudmunkey

It turns out that with out AT&T fiber internet,, we get HBO Max for free (Thanks, lack of net neutrality!). The only reason I knew about this was because of a postcard I got in the mail for WW84 from AT&T that mentioned this perk. So...I guess that's one nice thing I can say about WW84.

As far as TV shows: 

*Avenue 5*
A luxury space cruise ship goes off course and they struggle with the realities, both physical (like supply limitations, waste, unexpected births) as well as mental (the ship's crew holding together, morale, relationships).

Sounds grim, right?

It's a comedy starring Hugh Laurie as the ship's captain and Josh Gad as a sort of Elon Musk-meets-Richard Branson-meets-a toddler.

Pretty thoroughly enjoying it.


*RAISED by Wolves:*
I know Ridley Scott is involved, and it's pretty clear that's the case pretty early on.

A ship is sent to a distant planed, with two androids, "Mother" and "Father", and 6 human embryos in suspension. These androids are sent to grow and raise these children to save the human race, and escape from an army of religious crusaders, bent on destroying all atheists. 

I await season 2, but I'm not sure how much I enjoyed it, like a few of Ridley Scott's recent-ish films.


----------



## oldbulllee

can someone recomend a show like first two seasons of True Detective?
or Fargo?
or Good Omens?


----------



## Seabeast2000

oldbulllee said:


> can someone recomend a show like first two seasons of True Detective?
> or Fargo?
> or Good Omens?


Non fiction. That Night Stalker series is really well done.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Truth Seekers with that Sean of the Dead duo is a pretty good watch.


----------



## oldbulllee

Seabeast2000 said:


> Non fiction. That Night Stalker series is really well done.


i'll check it out. i can't watch online, got to download. therefore i need to know in advance is it worth watching. and that is hard to ascertain. diffrent tastes etc....
i figured just yesterday that there is a season 4 of fargo, so i went with that. it's good. not as good as 1 or 3, but good.


----------



## Seabeast2000

oldbulllee said:


> i'll check it out. i can't watch online, got to download. therefore i need to know in advance is it worth watching. and that is hard to ascertain. diffrent tastes etc....
> i figured just yesterday that there is a season 4 of fargo, so i went with that. it's good. not as good as 1 or 3, but good.


Interesting I thought season 2 was the best.


----------



## oldbulllee

Seabeast2000 said:


> Interesting I thought season 2 was the best.


well, there you have it...different tastes. season 3 to me. with the exclusion of the ending. catering to the lowest common denominator, has caused 90% of films( hollywod and boliwood, european far less so), to have shitty endings. pathetic really.
what can you do... season 3, because the main antagonist.
and i still have to see anything to touch true detective 1. 2 is good, but way behind. and even true detective 1 has that catharsis ending, but at least they made it a bit more inteligent ( spell catharsis, anyone?), than: good gyu shoots bad guy, and everything is springtime.


----------



## mongey

watched ep 1 of the stand on amazon .I like the book and I have good memories of the old tv miniseries 

Thought it was pretty decent. they managed to make it current without destroying too much so far. some it it is a little too real in a covid world


----------



## MFB

Halfway through S7 of Boy Meets World on D+, hadn't watched the series all the way through since it was originally on and my family used to watch it as one of our staple shows (back when TGIF was still a thing). It's been a good walk down a memory lane, but there's definitely a lot of retreading throughout, and I'll be glad to be done with it.

Might restart my Netflix since I'm winding down on Hulu shows, and I don't need to re-watch any other shows on D+; I could start Mandalorian, but I'm tired of them expanding Star Wars just to shrink it back down with cameos.


----------



## MFB

And finished Boy Meets World, decided to move on to Dragonball Super now that it's on Hulu in it's entirety; I saw the films that cover the two dozen or so episodes so I'm skipping right over those.


----------



## SpaceDock

I decided to give Search Party a shot and it was worth my time.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Started watching Star Trek: The Original Series the other night.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Finished watching Kidding on Showtime. Never heard of it and was pleasantly surprised. The show gets pretty heavy. I'd say it's one of the better shows I've seen over the past few years.


----------



## Seabeast2000

SpaceDock said:


> I decided to give Search Party a shot and it was worth my time.



It was offbeat and interesting enough I wanted another season but I haven't checked if that ever happened. I get wary when they put more than a year between seasons these days. Even that is highly risky.


----------



## mmr007

A show that seemed to fly under the radar but I think is one of the best dark comedies I have ever seen is HBO's Dead to Me with Christina Applegate and Linda Cardellini. Whenever I recommend it to someone they binge watch the first two seasons in one sitting (like I did)


----------



## spudmunkey

mmr007 said:


> A show that seemed to fly under the radar but I think is one of the best dark comedies I have ever seen is HBO's Dead to Me with Christina Applegate and Linda Cardellini. Whenever I recommend it to someone they binge watch the first two seasons in one sitting (like I did)



Yeah, that wqs pretty good.


----------



## Demiurge

It's been all over the news here because parts are being filmed in the area, but is anybody interested in the revival of Dexter?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> It's been all over the news here because parts are being filmed in the area, but is anybody interested in the revival of Dexter?


I'm excited. The ending of the final season was absolute shit so it'd be nice to get some actual closure with his character. Having him run off and be a lumberjack /serial killer was dumb.


----------



## Demiurge

I'll be interested to see if there's an attempt to retcon anything from the final season. Since they're shooting up here in the winter, I'm guessing that the lumberjack part is staying though I wonder if the story will go back to Miami with the remainder of the cast there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> I'll be interested to see if there's an attempt to retcon anything from the final season. Since they're shooting up here in the winter, I'm guessing that the lumberjack part is staying though I wonder if the story will go back to Miami with the remainder of the cast there.


I remember there being talks about doing a spin off with Masuka as the lead character. That might be neat since in the books Dexter's dark passenger always gets a weird vibe from him.


I watched the new version of The Stand and it was.. ok. Not bad but not great. The main issues being the way it jumps around timeline wise and seriously truncating some critical moments in character's arcs. There's still a few episodes to redeem it but overall I'm very lukewarm on the series.

Practical effects were really good in the spots where they used them though.


----------



## possumkiller

Ultraviolet. I misheard my wife and thought she wanted to watch something ultraviolent and now I'm watching a show about amateur detectives.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> Ultraviolet. I misheard my wife and thought she wanted to watch something ultraviolent and now I'm watching a show about amateur detectives.


So she doesn't want some of the ol in out, in out?


----------



## ElRay

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So she doesn't want some of the ol in out, in out?


There was me, that is ElRay, and my three droogs, that is Spaced Out Ace, Possumkiller, and Dim, and we sat in the SSo Milkbar trying to make up our rassoodocks what to do with the evening. The SSo milkbar sold milk-plus, milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom, which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and make you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence.


----------



## MFB

I hate that I had to read that three times before my brain got the word 'droogs' instead of autocorrecting it to 'dogs'


----------



## mongey

Up to date on the stand. Just watched ep7. 

the reviews are generally lukewarm on it but we’re enjoying it.


----------



## philkilla

WANDAVISION


----------



## MFB

Good lord the 80s intro for Wandavision is just, so god damn perfect.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

It's hard to talk about WandaVision without going into massive spoiler territory but I will say that I love the series. Not just from an MCU standpoint but it's a well thought and produced series. The filming methods are as authentic as it gets, and both Elizabeth Olsen and Paul Bettany are pulling out Emmy worthy performances.


----------



## philkilla

Sppiler territory is real. I do like where phase IV is headed though to say the least.


----------



## Manurack

I got absolutely HOOKED to the US version of Shameless. But Emmy Rossum - who played Fiona Gallagher on Shameless left in season 9. 

William H. Macy is also a great actor and nailed his role as dipshit alcoholic, drug addict father Frank the Tank Gallagher, but since Fiona isn't in the show anymore due to financial reasons (Emmy Rossum stated that she wanted to leave because she wasn't making as much money as Macy and others) I just lost interest in the show because Fiona really held the show together from season 1 to season 9.

Season 10 was FINALLY added to Netflix Canada earlier this week on Wednesday, but I haven't bothered to watch it - yet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I hated the first few episodes of Wandavision but they really drew me in around ep 4.
I'm all for them leaning into the weirder side of Marvel. There's a metric ton of material to play with there.


----------



## mongey

Finished the stand. All said and done it was def worth a watch in my book. 

Been watching superstore as a chuck it on when the kids have gone to bed , but can’t watch anything too gnarly as my 6 year old is going to get back up show and it’s got some laughs in it. 

Watching s2 now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rewatching Hannibal. So damn good. The general ambiance, the cinematography and the imagery are just so soooo good.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My gf and I watch Hannibal pretty much once a year, easily top 3 all time favourites for both of us. We must finished it again last month and it's still great.


----------



## Demiurge

Currently watching The Crown. The acting is good and the sets are very pretty, but there's something about it that just feels like... propaganda? I'm nearing the end of the first season so it's TBD for me if things take a turn where the non-Queen characters get some complexity beyond "imperious asshole" and "definitely a liability".


----------



## mongey

started Doom Squad.

only 2 episodes in but it's interesting.I like the style


----------



## BlackSG91

ElRay said:


> There was me, that is ElRay, and my three droogs, that is Spaced Out Ace, Possumkiller, and Dim, and we sat in the SSo Milkbar trying to make up our rassoodocks what to do with the evening. The SSo milkbar sold milk-plus, milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom, which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and make you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence.
















;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Ahh, a bit of the ol' ultraviolence.


----------



## MFB

Years back, I watched episode 1 of AMC's _The Terror _but at the time it was lost on me for whatever reason. 

But now I've restarted it, and god damn is it enthralling. It's kind of like an A24 horror film but in show form, where you know it's not going to end well (season one is based on a true expedition) but you just force yourself to watch it unfold; made all the more easy by a great cast.


----------



## MFB

Finished S1 of The Terror, not sure if I'll go into S2 or not; unfortunately for me, as soon as I made that post there was a scene that made it obvious there was a second element that was going to be working against them besides the obvious crew madness from man vs. nature aspect. It's not a bad decision, as it still largely was them against each other, and it showed up at moments to throw a wrench into an already bad situation, but it still wasn't entirely what I expected if they were going to add that extra element.


----------



## Choop

Finally got around to watching The Umbrella Academy season 2, and it ended up being really great IMO. It kind of had a movie sequel feel, where a lot of sequels are really just the first movie redone haha. It was different enough that I didn't think it was a detriment. Never read the comic, but I'd like to for sure.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Choop said:


> Finally got around to watching The Umbrella Academy season 2, and it ended up being really great IMO. It kind of had a movie sequel feel, where a lot of sequels are really just the first movie redone haha. It was different enough that I didn't think it was a detriment. Never read the comic, but I'd like to for sure.



oh yeah I struggled to get through season one. I actually ended up taking a 6 month break in the middle of it, but season 2 was much better. I liked it.


----------



## MFB

Just started S4 of Futurama tonight, which was the last season to air on FOX with the original run, tempted to dig into the behind the scenes and see what caused the split. All of the episodes through these first four seasons are considered classics in the animation world to everyone I know, and I don't remember them messing with the timeslot too much to that affecting viewership (not to mention that by this point, Futurama was at it's peak of writing so that shouldn't be the case).


----------



## Alberto7

Why did I start watching Grey's Anatomy, why? It's absolutely ridiculous, I can't stop watching it, and there's like 400 episodes of 1 hour each. This show *cough*soap opera*cough* is a friggin' trap.


----------



## mmr007

One series I just finished watching was HBO's "The Investigation" It was beyond boring. I like slow and methodical shows and I loved subtitled movies but NOTHING happened. Other than the brief interesting work about ocean currents, salinity and the smell of decompossing fats coming from the bottom of the ocean...you never saw police doing police stuff. You just saw them staring out windows or looking at pieces of paper until a phone call came in and moved the story to the next phase. Skip it.

Two series I am rewatching because I absolutely love them are the Righteous Gemstones and The Larry Sanders Show. Both are my favorite HBO series since Game of Thrones went down the shitter and Sopranos didnt age as well as I thought.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Starting Daredevil up again.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm on season 3 of Rake and now I'm thinking in an Australian accent.


----------



## mongey

Choop said:


> Finally got around to watching The Umbrella Academy season 2, and it ended up being really great IMO. It kind of had a movie sequel feel, where a lot of sequels are really just the first movie redone haha. It was different enough that I didn't think it was a detriment. Never read the comic, but I'd like to for sure.



yeah

One of the rare shows where they improved it the second season IMHO 


trying to get through doom patrol. I just don't know . at times I love it, at times it feels like a slog


----------



## MFB

Man, there is a noticeable drop off in quality with Futurama S7 compared to S1-5; conceptually they're not bad, but the execution of them just doesn't feel right at all.


----------



## possumkiller

Can anyone from NSW tell me wth a clacker is?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

possumkiller said:


> Can anyone from NSW tell me wth a clacker is?



Ass/Bum/Butt.


----------



## Demiurge

Amazon Video was offering a free trial of Paramount+ so I binged Detroiters. Funniest show I had seen in a while but of course it only lasted two season.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally made myself sit down and watch Gotham. This show really goes full crazy town an off the rails in the last couple of seasons lol


----------



## binz

I consecutively watched Vice Principals and The Righteous Gemstones and I seriously dont know why. While Vice Principals could at least find some depth within the show, the gemstones was just shallow and unlikable. Danny McBride can be really funny, he has shown that many times, but gemstones I just a 1-to-1 bad rip-off off his other show Vice Principals (same cast, same characters, different setting, just worse). I watched it until the end and I seriously dont know why. Maybe naively hoping there would be some sort of big plot twist and relief in the end (spoiler: it doesnt).

In case you havent seen them, two great HBO comedies: Barry and DAVE.


----------



## mmr007

Shameless...so sad its almost over


----------



## mongey

mmr007 said:


> Shameless...so sad its almost over


Yeah. This season is limping home though. First few ep’s of the season were good. But the last couple have been mediocre. 

hope fully it gets back on track for the final half.


----------



## Steo

Alberto7 said:


> Why did I start watching Grey's Anatomy, why? It's absolutely ridiculous, I can't stop watching it, and there's like 400 episodes of 1 hour each. This show *cough*soap opera*cough* is a friggin' trap.


My wife fell into that trap too, for a good while. That show is so mundane.
We stared watching Invincible. Animated show about a teenager superhero, who is learning to control his powers, while also being a school going teenager. For all that stick, there's enough violence, and sub plots to keep it interesting.


----------



## MFB

Invincible finally dropped? I feel like it's been in process for so long that it was still just getting trailers dropped saying coming soon.


----------



## Steo

Four episodes out. New one every Friday.


----------



## USMarine75

Exterminate All the Brutes.

Pros - narrator is Haitian who sounds like King Harald Finehair from Vikings. Great historical videos. Individual stories (vignettes) are good.

Cons - you need Ritalin to keep up. Poor sequencing and no transitions so it's very disjointed. 

Also, theres a lot of torture porn. So be prepared to watch some horrific stuff.

I want to love it... but I'm barely liking it. 5/10


----------



## KnightBrolaire

City On A Hill. Kevin Bacon plays a rakish FBI agent trying to crack down on armored car robberies in Boston with the help of Aldis Hodge, the token black ADA at the time. Takes place in 91, so Rodney King beating just happened (among other things) so racial tensions are fairly high and a relatively central part of the show, when they're not showing working class irish bank robbers or Bacon fucking up his home life. It starts out verrry strong in the first 2 episodes, but then really slows down the pace for character development/setup until about episode 6. Overall it's really good imo. definitely worth a watch if you're in the mood for what's basically a 90s period piece (which feels weird to say).


----------



## Steo

Wellington Paranormal. Its a spin-off from What we do in the shadows. Same dry/sarcastic humor and very silly.


----------



## Choop

Finally got around to watching The Mandalorian. About halfway through season 2 -- so far I dig it. I was afraid it'd rely on nostalgia too much, but it does a pretty good job of standing on its own without having to lean on references. Most of the time it feels like a callback or just a detail of the world rather than a "look! remember this from Star Wars!" and that is a massive relief.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Wrapped up His Dark Materials season 2 the other night, my gf loved the books growing up and the show is great. I didn't know anything about the story before going in other than seeing commercials for the very bad movie in the mid-2000's and seeing armoured bears, but damn is it good. I was a little miffed about the main character being a bit of a Mary Sue but after a bit I stopped caring and just enjoyed it (when is there ever a fantasy book that isn't about "the chosen one"?). Also the CGI for the daemons and animals (armoured bears) is fantastic, and Ruth Wilson is incredible at owning every scene she's in. Definitely would recommend.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Wrapped up His Dark Materials season 2 the other night, my gf loved the books growing up and the show is great. I didn't know anything about the story before going in other than seeing commercials for the very bad movie in the mid-2000's and seeing armoured bears, but damn is it good. I was a little miffed about the main character being a bit of a Mary Sue but after a bit I stopped caring and just enjoyed it (when is there ever a fantasy book that isn't about "the chosen one"?). Also the CGI for the daemons and animals (armoured bears) is fantastic, and Ruth Wilson is incredible at owning every scene she's in. Definitely would recommend.



Ha, I worked on that very bad Golden Compass way back in the day. 

While we were working on it we had high hopes that it would be decent (we never see the whole edits of a movie. We only see the shots and sequences we work on)....., but it turned out....so bad. so so bad. haha Needless to say that was disappointment. It was at least a fun crew, and fun to work on though. That was back when the vfx industry was still centralized in LA and kind of crazy. Man..... that feels like a lifetime ago.

It sounds like this new iteration is tons better. I'll have to check it out when I get time.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I've been watching Schitts Creek.


----------



## mongey

Final season of shameless is a massive disappointment. Stupid storylines that go nowhere and then get dropped. Bad acting. Overly preachy and self important. 

they just forget everything that has happened in the past. The show it used to be is wiped away. For example with all the scenes with V’s mum this season they never Once manage to revisit that Kev is the father of her kid ! 


have really liked this show , even though it has had its flaws. Now there are 2 ep
Left and it’s a real struggle to even watch them. 
Was hoping they would bring back some early characters and pay tribute to the early sessions , like Joan.Cusack. But that is obviously not happening now.


----------



## BlackMastodon

mongey said:


> Final season of shameless is a massive disappointment. Stupid storylines that go nowhere and then get dropped. Bad acting. Overly preachy and self important.
> 
> they just forget everything that has happened in the past. The show it used to be is wiped away. For example with all the scenes with V’s mum this season they never Once manage to revisit that Kev is the father of her kid !
> 
> 
> have really liked this show , even though it has had its flaws. Now there are 2 ep
> Left and it’s a real struggle to even watch them.
> Was hoping they would bring back some early characters and pay tribute to the early sessions , like Joan.Cusack. But that is obviously not happening now.


I couldn't keep watching after mid-way through last season where Fiona starts losing it. Seemed like just when every character in the show starts getting their shit together they spectacularly blow it or the writers totally change their personality and make them blow it (looking at you, Deb) and I just don't enjoy watching it.


----------



## USMarine75

Lucifer has new episodes end of this month.

Tacoma FD has new episodes coming in July.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Rewatching Fargo series


----------



## mongey

BlackMastodon said:


> I couldn't keep watching after mid-way through last season where Fiona starts losing it. Seemed like just when every character in the show starts getting their shit together they spectacularly blow it or the writers totally change their personality and make them blow it (looking at you, Deb) and I just don't enjoy watching it.



that was a few seasons ago now .

While kind of annoying to watch, at least the Fiona thing made sense with the history of alcoholism in the family . The shit they are pulling no was just completely random and full of bad idea that should've never made it past discussion at the writers table


----------



## zappatton2

I had never seen Bojack Horseman, so I binge-watched it this year. Just finished tonight. The second-last series episode broke me. As far as animated shows basically devastating me go, it's up there with some moments of Adventure Time and that Futurama episode about Fry's dog. But even those didn't give me such a deep sense of existential dread. I don't think any TV/movie moment has.


----------



## thebeesknees22

zappatton2 said:


> I had never seen Bojack Horseman, so I binge-watched it this year. Just finished tonight. The second-last series episode broke me. As far as animated shows basically devastating me go, it's up there with some moments of Adventure Time and that Futurama episode about Fry's dog. But even those didn't give me such a deep sense of existential dread. I don't think any TV/movie moment has.



ooh, that's why I had to stop watching that Bojack after the 2nd season. I couldn't do the depression train through to the end. Good show though.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I love Bojack as a series because it's such an honest look at things, but I can only watch it when I'm steering into the spiral of depression; cause I know it's either going to be a really enjoyable watch and fuel my self hatred, or I'm not in as deep as I thought and it helps to get me out of it.

Someday I'll finish it, but as I'm trying to not be down on myself, it makes it that much harder to watch


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Watched half of Castlevania Season 4, which happens to be the final season. So far it's been great, but the series has always been well written. Really looking forward to seeing how it ends.


----------



## WarMachine

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Watched half of Castlevania Season 4, which happens to be the final season. So far it's been great, but the series has always been well written. Really looking forward to seeing how it ends.


Just finished it a few hours ago. I thought it was great and definitely the best season.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

WarMachine said:


> Just finished it a few hours ago. I thought it was great and definitely the best season.



Finished it yesterday myself. Agreed it was the strongest season and ends the seires in a high note.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finished it last night. There was only a couple of minor things that bugged me, but I'll keep those to myself so I don't spoil anything. 

It's hard for me to pick which season was the best season. Maybe 1 or 2.

Despite the couple of minor things that bugged me in that last season, it ended strong. Great series overall. I'll watch it again for sure.


----------



## possumkiller

Well I wouldn't say season two of blood sex and robots sucked, but it was nowhere near as good as the first season. Eight episodes versus eighteen, first season had far more variety and better music. 98% of the gratuitous violence, gore, and nudity of season one were nowhere to be found.


----------



## mongey

zappatton2 said:


> I had never seen Bojack Horseman, so I binge-watched it this year. Just finished tonight. The second-last series episode broke me. As far as animated shows basically devastating me go, it's up there with some moments of Adventure Time and that Futurama episode about Fry's dog. But even those didn't give me such a deep sense of existential dread. I don't think any TV/movie moment has.


amazing show

Watched it all and loved it, yeah its dark and depressing, but heh , welcome to the world 



Spoiler: stuff



my wife thinks the 2nd last episode is actually the finale .that he actually dies and the finale is a sarcastic comment on tv shows in general , I'm 50/50


----------



## Steo

We finished season Season 11 of Taskmaster. Really gotten into it this year, waiting that Season plus older ones plus the podcast


----------



## mongey

watches finale of shameless and whatever 



Spoiler: stuff



On the plus I actually likes what they did with Frank. it was a fitting finish.

but everyone else. what the fuck ?

who actually introduces new story lines and characters , to the last ever episode of a show, that go completely no where? 

Debbie's going to Texas, carl is gonna run the bar , Lip is thinking about using his brain again , they selling the houses cheap, Ian wants kids , where is liam going again .Kev and V don't want to sell the bar anymore ?

all of this shitwas introduced in the finale episode with no actual resolution or discernable plot !


----------



## mongey

Modok. Watched first episode on Disney. I know nothing about the character other than messing with him in marvel vs capcom 3. 

it had some good laughs in it. Very much in the , if you like nerdy robot chicken skits the you'll dig it. And I dig it.


----------



## possumkiller

Ok I changed my mind. If the first season never existed, season two would be fine. When compared to the first season, the second season sucks. I definitely do not get the "wtf did I just watch" feeling after season two. It just seems like they gutted almost everything that made the series unique and interesting.


----------



## Hollowway

You guys watching/watched Startup (on Netflix)? Damn, that is a good show! It was made by Crackle, so I didn’t expect it to be particularly good, but it’s one of my favorite series ever so far. Lots of action, and great characters.


----------



## Mathemagician

Superstore on Hulu.


----------



## mongey

Mathemagician said:


> Superstore on Hulu.


We have been smashing superstore the last couple months. Only got a few left on the last season. It’s a good show. Pretty consistent high quality through all the seasons.


----------



## USMarine75

The remaining episodes of Lucifer season 5 were released. Season 6 will be the final one. I always like when shows I watch have preplanned endings... there's nothing worse than having no closure. Battlestar Galactica was one of the first shows I know of where the ending was negotiated several seasons in advance, so everything could build up to a proper ending. I wish it happened more often.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Been tearing through Handmade's Tale. It's surprisingly good and really intense. Solid characters and no filler, so far.


----------



## spudmunkey

Lego Masters (on Fox/Hulu). Imagine Fox's _Master Chef_, but it's about Lego, hosted by Will Arnette. It's a good feel-good time, and unlike so many fashion or cooking/cake decorating shows where someone is absolutely out of their element, they all clearly have some real Lego talent, and was truly impressed by basically every piece built by every contestant.

I also appreciated that they got the "legos/lego" joke out of the way at nearly the first joke of the show, and never revisited it again.


----------



## Ralyks

Dark Side of the Ring. Docuseries on some of the, err, darker stories in wrestling. Watching the Grizzly Adams episode. I’m at the part where Jake ‘The Snake’ Roberts talks about his mom, and I had to pause it because I was truly disturbed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ralyks said:


> Dark Side of the Ring. Docuseries on some of the, err, darker stories in wrestling. Watching the Grizzly Adams episode. I’m at the part where Jake ‘The Snake’ Roberts talks about his mom, and I had to pause it because I was truly disturbed.


I believe that was his Step Mom, as -- if memory serves -- the other siblings are half related.


----------



## spudmunkey

Alone. Like Naked and Affraid, but they can stay clothed and bring 10 items, and they are trying to survive 100 days in way harsher conditions, it seems.


----------



## MFB

Started watching _Mare of Easttown_ yesterday, I'm really into it. It's weird seeing Evan Peters show up in this and look INFINTELY older than he ever did; like, suddenly me and EP aren't too far off in age weird


----------



## Ralyks

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I believe that was his Step Mom, as -- if memory serves -- the other siblings are half related.



All I know if, I finished the episode, and wanted to curl into fetal position in the corner.


----------



## MFB

Oh shit, Dark Side of the Ring is still going? I only saw S1, I didn't even realize there was a 2 or 3, but I loved the original series so I'll have to check those out.


----------



## nightflameauto

Guitarmiester said:


> Been tearing through Handmade's Tale. It's surprisingly good and really intense. Solid characters and no filler, so far.


Great show, but man is there some seriously depressing shit in store for you as it moves on. We're up to date and even in the "vindication" episodes we're starting to enter, shit is still dark as hell. That said, you do have some gotch-ya cheer-em-on moments coming as well. June's confrontation with Serena (not a spoiler as it's been telegraphed almost from the word go) is one of the best moments of television ever, simply for the slow-burn seasons long build-up.

Even when it's super dark it's still a great show. Not something I can say of all the shows that get super dark.


Ralyks said:


> Dark Side of the Ring. Docuseries on some of the, err, darker stories in wrestling. Watching the Grizzly Adams episode. I’m at the part where Jake ‘The Snake’ Roberts talks about his mom, and I had to pause it because I was truly disturbed.


We've got this series in our list and have had it there for years. I really need to just tell the wife someday that this is it, we're watching it, but I save those manly man moments for important things. 


MFB said:


> Started watching _Mare of Easttown_ yesterday, I'm really into it. It's weird seeing Evan Peters show up in this and look INFINTELY older than he ever did; like, suddenly me and EP aren't too far off in age weird


That show went places by the end. Holy hell.

And I know Kate Winslet's aging, but even in that drab shit she's still hot.

We're re-watching Supernatural from the beginning and are currently a few eps into season 11. People say the Leviathan season is the worst, but we're of the opinion 10 and 11 might tie for worst. At least in the Leviathan season they were trying something. 10 and 11 are just taking Dean's self-righteous self destruction, cranking it up to eleven, then making him sanctimonious as fuck on top of it. It's just one mean-girl rant on top of another from him and it gets really, really tedious. Especially since the story isn't even original within this show's timeline at this point. I think we're working on the fifth or sixth time Dean has himself convinced the only solution is for him to sacrifice himself and everybody better just agree with him because he says so.

What a broken record that dude is.

Still a great show though or we wouldn't be doing this. I think I've just known one too many Deans in my life to really be able to appreciate the holier than thou bullshit from an outside perspective.


----------



## MFB

Is S10/11 the one when they did the Men of Letters stuff, or is that earlier (possibly around the time of the Leviathan stuff)? I'm of the camp that yes, the Leviathan season was the worst of what I watched (S1-12ish), I think I stopped before the Mark of Cain season whenever that was, timeline's iffy binging those back to back.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Is the Leviathan season where they are giving people food additives to eat them? That was one of my favorites. The worst was season 4 when Sam came off as an unlikable piece of shit plus his ugly ass wife on the show for no reason. She doesn't even compare to the real Ruby.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> Is S10/11 the one when they did the Men of Letters stuff, or is that earlier (possibly around the time of the Leviathan stuff)? I'm of the camp that yes, the Leviathan season was the worst of what I watched (S1-12ish), I think I stopped before the Mark of Cain season whenever that was, timeline's iffy binging those back to back.


Men of letters came in before the Mark of Cain. Season 8 I think?

Mark of Cain is the main subject of Season 10. Season 10 ends with the mark being removed from Dean and "The Darkness" showing up. The Darkness turns out to have the persona of a woman, Amara, who is God/Chuck's sister.

THAT part of season 11 is actually pretty fun. Her growing up with "Uncle" Crowley is pretty damned funny. And I will say Dean's martyr syndrome does get a little more palatable while this is going on. It really reached its height right before he murderifies Death at the end of season 10.

And, saying that reminds me again of why people that haven't seen it can't take it seriously. I will say I'm looking forward to "I killed Hitler" coming around again. Those goofy moments are what make Dean tolerable at all.

SOA: Padaleki's wife wasn't his wife when she came on the show. That's how they met. Saying they shoe-horned her in for no reason because she was his wife is a little cart before the horse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> SOA: Padaleki's wife wasn't his wife when she came on the show. That's how they met. Saying they shoe-horned her in for no reason because she was his wife is a little cart before the horse.


Either way, she sucks. She had none of the charisma or charm of Katie Cassidy. We traded someone with the smart ass comments that you hate, but also kind of like, whereas Genevieve came off as extremely awkward and "I'm only here because, like, contract issues, or some shit."


----------



## MFB

Huh, I have 0% recollection of anything involving the Darkness, so that must be right where I stopped. I watched it back in fall of 2013, so if that season wasn't out yet (which I think would make sense time-wise, I think only up to S9 had been released) then yeah, I fell off by the time it would've been premiering on TV in syndication.

Kate Cassidy's Ruby is the GOAT too; shame she left that to go be wasted on Arrow, which also became wasted after S3 when it catered to shippers and became a teen drama with adult's in the roles.


----------



## nightflameauto

I don't disagree that Kate Cassidy was a much better Ruby. I do wish we could have seen her do the flirty scenes with Misha. No way her version of Ruby wouldn't start in with the twenty questions the second he said he learned that from the pizza man.

CW has a problem with letting every show go full moron due to catering to shippers or teasing shippers. Sadly, we choked our way through Vampire Diaries and the Originals, and have thus far stuck with Legacies, but once Landon became prominent it's like a completely different show. Our hero girl is suddenly a useless lump of shit because LANDON LANDON LANDON. I want badass Hope back kicking ass, instead we get drippy, dopey teen drama not fit for pretty white kids with problems levels bad TV, with mere seconds per episode of reminders of what the show used to be.

At least the 100 managed to sort of hold that line back aside from little side stories here or there. Though Clark may be the most dislikable main character in television history, they still managed to tell a story through the murk of drama.

Man, I've watched too much CW. It's a wonder I have any brain left at all.

You guys hear they're trying to start a Powerpuff Girls show? The girls of course as young adults pissed off they never had real childhoods, hating the professor, etc. Why they didn't just cook up their own show I'll never know. Apparently the pilot was so bad they sent them back for a rewrite. It sounds like a train wreck already.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm on season 5 of True Blood. The Expanded Sookie Universe started in ....season 4 with supernatural variety show.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm on season 5 of True Blood. The Expanded Sookie Universe started in ....season 4 with supernatural variety show.


the last couple of seasons are pretty terrible tbh, especially season 6. 7 was solid and managed to clean up the shit from 6 /actually bring the series to a close


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> You guys hear they're trying to start a Powerpuff Girls show? The girls of course as young adults pissed off they never had real childhoods, hating the professor, etc. Why they didn't just cook up their own show I'll never know. Apparently the pilot was so bad they sent them back for a rewrite. It sounds like a train wreck already.



I read some of pilot script that was written for it, it's pretty terrible but it's EXACTLY what you'd expect when you hear "CW rebooting Powerpuff Girls as young teens"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I read some of pilot script that was written for it, it's pretty terrible but it's EXACTLY what you'd expect when you hear "CW rebooting Powerpuff Girls as young teens"


I bet they tried to portray the professor as a rapist / pedophile who "took advantage" of them. Would not for a second put them above ripping off what happened to Jackie Fox for a hacky CW show.


----------



## nightflameauto

OMG, True Blood. That show.

I mean, Sookie is hot, but that show is filled to the brim with stupid. So of course we watched it.

I will absolutely, 100% guarantee if the PPG reboot takes off they'll have an egg donor mother within a season or less so that they have two parents to hate instead of just one. So much stupid in the concept already, they'll double-down quick on it if they get the green light.


----------



## MFB

It's on hiatus for now, I don't recall if the final decision was to cancel it entirely, but I don't believe they're currently even at the point of rewrites/notes on it; just "yup, we have it" and it'll sit in a shelf until the rights are about to expire and then renew it with some new blood.


----------



## Matt08642

Decided to rewatch/finish Shameless over the past month or two. I watched it during it's original run up until mid season 7 or 8 then bailed, and now that I'm at that stage again a lot of the episodes have the same grating feeling. I haven't had plot ruined for me yet, but I'm aware the show only gets stinkier from this point


----------



## nightflameauto

The worst part of Shameless is knowing the behind the scenes shit that lead to it turning into a disaster. The main actress wanting to be paid fairly made them flat out nope her, to her face, and when you take a story that has one main protagonist then remove that protagonist, it's awfully hard to find your feet again.


----------



## soliloquy

The Alienist

just completed its second season. Its dark. Its gruesome. Its intelligent. 

What i'm loving about the show is the thought process behind the serial killers, where the show refuses to call them monsters, and that we, as a society, are the real monsters for creating them. forces you to dig deep into yourself


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> It's on hiatus for now, I don't recall if the final decision was to cancel it entirely, but I don't believe they're currently even at the point of rewrites/notes on it; just "yup, we have it" and it'll sit in a shelf until the rights are about to expire and then renew it with some new blood.


PPG? They're currently scheduling reshoots with the newly doctored scripts. CW ain't gonna give up on a shit idea until the audience is being assaulted with it regularly. I'm personally looking forward to the disasterpiece. I'm gonna turn it into a drinking game. Grimdark for no reason = shot. Angst for no reason = two shots. Professor (played by Faison for some strange reason) being a dick = four shots. I expect alcohol poisoning within five minutes.


----------



## MFB

Wait, really? Holy shit, I can't believe they're going through with it, I swear I heard it was shelved.

I didn't get to the part in the pilot, but supposedly at one point Bubbles threatens to leaks Buttercup's nudes, which is a sentence I NEVER thought I'd type; but it's what you get with a live action, CW made PPG apparently.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I read some of pilot script that was written for it, it's pretty terrible but it's EXACTLY what you'd expect when you hear "CW rebooting Powerpuff Girls as young teens"


"the original script was too campy" "we wanted to make it more grounded in reality"
God I want this show to never see light of day. CW hasn't made anything decent since the 100.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/eleanorbate/dove-cameron-cw-live-action-powerpuff-pilot-reshoot


Also if you guys want absolutely brain rotting drivel try watching CW's Batgirl. It says a lot when even CW won't renew a show


----------



## nightflameauto

Yeah, by "grounded in reality" they mean grimdark teen drama angst bullshit. Basically, take everything beautiful about the PPG cartoon, rip it out of it, and shove in darkness and depression. This is gonna make The Room look like Shakespeare.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Was the 100 the space kids who go back to earth because they were naughty?


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> Was the 100 the space kids who go back to earth because they were naughty?


Yes. And it got so weird in the last couple seasons you know the writers were partaking of some chemical substances.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I wonder how they'd handle Mojo Jojo. *bong rip*


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> I wonder how they'd handle Mojo Jojo. *bong rip*


He's dead and the girls feel massive guilt over it for some reason.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> Yes. And it got so weird in the last couple seasons you know the writers were partaking of some chemical substances.



I don't think I made it past the Acid Fog that was blocked by a half buried VW bus or something. Oh and the Acid Fog didn't hurt the forest or the VW bus IIRC.


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't think I made it past the Acid Fog that was blocked by a half buried VW bus or something. Oh and the Acid Fog didn't hurt the forest or the VW bus IIRC.


The black bloods stories were some of the weirdest. And of COURSE Clark gets to be one, because why not?

I did enjoy the crazy computer bitch. She was a great story driver, if a detestable character.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> The black bloods stories were some of the weirdest. And of COURSE Clark gets to be one, because why not?
> 
> I did enjoy the crazy computer bitch. She was a great story driver, if a detestable character.


I think that's about as far as I got in the show. Aside from some super lame CW-isms that were expected, Clark being one of the black bloods was when it started getting too off the rails for me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watching Wormwood on Netflix, which is pretty interesting. It's about the acid experiments the CIA were doing, which supposedly resulted in Frank Olson's death.


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> I think that's about as far as I got in the show. Aside from some super lame CW-isms that were expected, Clark being one of the black bloods was when it started getting too off the rails for me.


You missed out on a at least a season and some change of timey-whimey, multi-dimensional fuckery that resulted in humanity "ascending" (which they never truly explain) and Clark getting stuck with the remaining bad kids and friends they picked up along the way un-ascended (which they never truly explain).

Clark should have been left alone, maybe, MAYBE given the dog. But getting to chill with the gang was way too happy-happy, joy-joy of an ending after all the shit that show threw at the screen. The story itself was medium dark and the ending was medium sunshine.

Oh, the main dude in the settlement they came across on that other planet late in the game, can't think of his name now, he plays one hell of a Junkie Jesus in Mayans. Wait, I think they called him Meth Messiah. Whichever, he's hilariously off the rails nuts in it, and it plays perfectly on-screen. Great actor that's taken the shit roles he's been given and elevated them into something special. The wrong person in those roles would be an absolute joke. But he gets to play it silly and still comes across sinister. Truly a gift.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Started watching _Mare of Easttown_ yesterday, I'm really into it. It's weird seeing Evan Peters show up in this and look INFINTELY older than he ever did; like, suddenly me and EP aren't too far off in age weird



Whoops, never updated this after I started it. Finished it about three days later since it's only 7 episodes. I really enjoyed 1-4 but then it sort of fizzled out from 5-6, and 7 wraps it up really quickly, so the pacing is odd in the 3rd act. Not bad but it could've ended on a higher note for myself.

I also just recently rewatched Barry S1 and for the first time ever, finally watched season 2. Just wow. I really enjoy Bill Hader's work, and this continued to remind me why, especially when they did the after episode commentaries. I'm curious to see where S3 goes, and whether or not the S4 that was written during quarantine will come to fruition (most likely).


----------



## nightflameauto

I miss Barry. That show has a lot of great individual parts that somehow still come together to make a bitter whole than it has any right to.

I dug Mare, but it did sorta go weird in the last act.

For anybody not paying attention, Handmaid's Tale is finally headed down the path of retribution it's been foretelling the entire time it's been on. June rage-ranting Serena was epic, and her interactions with Fred while in Canada have lead to one of the best character wraps in all television history. It'll be interesting to see what they do with June at this point, as it's obvious her and Luke aren't gonna hang with the happy family bullshit. Fuck Luke anyway. "Just get over it" isn't really good advice for somebody that's gone through what she's gone through.

FWIW, I hope she rides roughshod over Gillead so hard it ends up a wasteland for centuries to come.


----------



## mongey

getting through Sweet Tooth. think we are half way . enjoying it .I understand the comic is way darker than the show. but its still pretty dark in spots

also up to date with Godfather of Harlem. solid show. good cast and I like they have tied it all in to making a comment on racism.


----------



## Ralyks

I accidentally posted this in the movie thread, but after years of stopping and starting the final season, I finally just finished Mr. Robot last night. And, uhh, all of the questions. ALL of the questions.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ralyks said:


> I accidentally posted this in the movie thread, but after years of stopping and starting the final season, I finally just finished Mr. Robot last night. And, uhh, all of the questions. ALL of the questions.


The whole series was so damn good. Great payoff, even if it was a mindfuck.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Love Sex Robots 2nd season:
Fun stories, not quite as "full" as the most of the stories as the first season, I guess. But the animation is always interesting. I do wonder if any of these stories spawn or will spawn full length movies or series because the worlds are fascinating imo.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Also just started Black Summer 2nd season, IDK wtf is going on but its %100 kinetic and haven't made it through the first ep yet.


----------



## Merrekof

I'm in the middle of the Expanse season 5. Man that show is good.


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Decided to rewatch/finish Shameless over the past month or two. I watched it during it's original run up until mid season 7 or 8 then bailed, and now that I'm at that stage again a lot of the episodes have the same grating feeling. I haven't had plot ruined for me yet, but I'm aware the show only gets stinkier from this point





nightflameauto said:


> The worst part of Shameless is knowing the behind the scenes shit that lead to it turning into a disaster. The main actress wanting to be paid fairly made them flat out nope her, to her face, and when you take a story that has one main protagonist then remove that protagonist, it's awfully hard to find your feet again.



Welp, finished Season 11, what an unsatisfying nonsense finale that was. Oh well, good thing Lip spent 2 entire seasons hammering walls and "fixing up the house"


----------



## soliloquy

Ralyks said:


> I accidentally posted this in the movie thread, but after years of stopping and starting the final season, I finally just finished Mr. Robot last night. And, uhh, all of the questions. ALL of the questions.



for me, it was such a strongly profound show. Sadly, I dont get to hear about this show all that often. It just gets lost behind.

what i loved about the series is that at least one episode per season was dedicated on trying something new.
Cant remember the seasons, but two episodes come to mind:
1) the ENTIRE episode is shot with one continuous scene. No cuts, no change of scene, its just one camera continuing to move around on various floors, up, below, etc. Yes, its not one continuous scene, but you cant tell. I know how difficult this is to do in editing, and acting as well, and it was done so smoothly and seemlessly. I also loved how the camera would pan from standard view (at eye level), to birds eye (above the characters), to jump OUTSIDE of the building, and then back through the elevator etc. 

2) the entire episode was spent without a single word communicated between ANY of the characters. nothing said in the background, foreground, or even in thoughts. Just a chance through the computer buildings, down a slope, away from cops, etc. 

in my opinion, its a technical masterpiece. 

i'm sure other seasons also had some sort of technical fuckery that was super creative, but i'm forgetting that currently.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

soliloquy said:


> 1) the ENTIRE episode is shot with one continuous scene. No cuts, no change of scene, its just one camera continuing to move around on various floors, up, below, etc. Yes, its not one continuous scene, but you cant tell. I know how difficult this is to do in editing, and acting as well, and it was done so smoothly and seemlessly. I also loved how the camera would pan from standard view (at eye level), to birds eye (above the characters), to jump OUTSIDE of the building, and then back through the elevator etc.


Hitchcock would be proud if it were actually one continuous scene. Chances are though that the cuts are cleverly done to conceal that there is a cut. John Carpenter did this at the beginning of Halloween, and there is indeed at least one, if not two cuts.


----------



## soliloquy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hitchcock would be proud if it were actually one continuous scene. Chances are though that the cuts are cleverly done to conceal that there is a cut. John Carpenter did this at the beginning of Halloween, and there is indeed at least one, if not two cuts.


Yeah, I'm sure the show was shot like 1917, the movie..though it appears to be a single ace e, there HAS to be multiple shots, especially when it's showing so many people running around, in massive crowds, and it truely shows just.how chaotic the entire scene was.


----------



## Mathemagician

Was looking for a fun-happy sitcom type show and remembered the show “Happy Endings” is on Netflix. Think “the new girl” but a bit more goofy. It’s just fun background tv/Tv while playing on your phone or talking. Hard to believe it came out in 2012 as it feels more “modern”. Until someone whips out an actual physical digital camera, lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon

soliloquy said:


> 2) the entire episode was spent without a single word communicated between ANY of the characters. nothing said in the background, foreground, or even in thoughts. Just a chance through the computer buildings, down a slope, away from cops, etc.


My favourite part about that episode is that it starts with Darlene saying to Eliot, "we don't have to talk if you don't want to," and then the whole thing proceeds without any dialogue between the 2.

I love just about everything about that series but it really made me appreciate Sam Esmail as a director and I'm definitely interested in anything that he's attached to. 

We watched Homecoming last summer and enjoyed the first season, but haven't checked out season 2.


----------



## MFB

Finished S1/2 of Brockmire, I honestly had NO idea it went on for four seasons total, I thought it was like those two and done; feel a little stupid now but oh well, it's only 8 episodes a season, and Richard Kind is in the next one. RICHARD KIND!


----------



## USMarine75

Finished *Shadow and Bone*. Fantastic show and great cliffhanger for s2.

Re-watching *The Orville*. The show is even better the second time around. It's funny enough without being slapstick goofy (similar to shows like After Life). The plots are well-written and complex like a "Star Trek" series should be. The characters are well developed. I just don't get why it wasn't more loved. I can't wait for the eventual 3rd season.

Also just started watching *I Think You should Leave*. Seems like every episode has at least one skit that is literally laugh out loud funny.


----------



## Choop

Just started watching The Expanse last night, and my initial impression is pretty mixed just after having watched two episodes. I'm normally a sucker for space sci-fi stuff and I appreciate a lot of the sci-fi details about the show, but I'm just not vibing with these characters at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Choop said:


> Just started watching The Expanse last night, and my initial impression is pretty mixed just after having watched two episodes. I'm normally a sucker for space sci-fi stuff and I appreciate a lot of the sci-fi details about the show, but I'm just not vibing with these characters at all.


The first season is really slow to get into, but it's worth powering through the first couple of episodes. That's when it starts to get way more interesting.



USMarine75 said:


> Finished *Shadow and Bone*. Fantastic show and great cliffhanger for s2.
> 
> Re-watching *The Orville*. The show is even better the second time around. It's funny enough without being slapstick goofy (similar to shows like After Life). The plots are well-written and complex like a "Star Trek" series should be. The characters are well developed. I just don't get why it wasn't more loved. I can't wait for the eventual 3rd season.
> 
> Also just started watching *I Think You should Leave*. Seems like every episode has at least one skit that is literally laugh out loud funny.


+1 to Orville and Shadow and Bone. Great shows 



Finished watching Cursed. Pretty meh. The dialogue is horrible at times, and the fight scenes are slow and sad. CG is wonky in spots. The practical effects (like when they're pulling a vine out of a dude's throat, or a sword hidden in a guys chest) are really good though. It's a cool take on the Arthurian legends but the execution just isn't there.


----------



## Steo

Currently watching The war of the world's. The recent French/English version. Very dark, but really good.


----------



## thebeesknees22

A new season of Van Helsing is on Netflix. 

Why do I keep watching this show? It's so terrible, but I can't stop.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Yellowstone. Kickass modern western series like Longmire or Justified written by Taylor Sheridan (Sicario/Wind River). I binged the first 2 seasons in a weekend. Literally one of my only critiques is the fly fishing scenes, which are cringe inducing if you know a damn thing about fly fishing ( still not as bad as A River Runs Through It though)


----------



## Protestheriphery

Beavis and Butthead, Herman's Head, Dream On.


----------



## nightflameauto

Protestheriphery said:


> Beavis and Butthead, Herman's Head, Dream On.


That right there is a trifecta of win.

The girl in Herman's Head is now playing Jared Padalecki's mom on the new Walker. Every time I see her on screen I think of Herman's Head.


----------



## mongey

Loki- was ok I guess. think I'm just marvel'd out a bit. 

watching last season of superstore. still got laughs in it , but def feels like its lost a little mojo compared to the rest 

handmaidens tale- on the second season. great show. depressing but great. it slow going as my wife can only handle 1 episode every few days .it fucks with her 

Killing eve- on 3rd season, I enjoyed the first 2, 3rd is dragging a little so far .We'll keep at it though


----------



## Seabeast2000

Protestheriphery said:


> Beavis and Butthead, Herman's Head, Dream On.


Straight up 1993?


----------



## Mathemagician

Invincible. If Marvel style heroes were done without a PG13 filter. Only 4 episodes in but I like it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I can't wait to see Netflix's Tee-Man and the Masters of the Universe: Estrogenation. Should be a real hoot.

PS: Fuck you, Kevin Smith.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I can't wait to see Netflix's Tee-Man and the Masters of the Universe: Estrogenation. Should be a real hoot.
> 
> PS: Fuck you, Kevin Smith.



Help me out...I haven't seen it, but I'm super excited. What am I missing? I've only seen one trailer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> Help me out...I haven't seen it, but I'm super excited. What am I missing? I've only seen one trailer.


Clownfish: "Sources say this is the Teela show, she has a girlfriend, He-Man takes a backseat."
Kevin: "That's a lie! Not true"
Kevin: "I'm a huge He-Man fan, especially in 81-82."
Also Kevin, prior: "I was never a He-Man fan"; "I'm not really much of a He-Man fan."

/Several months later sbsp.meme

"Basically, this is Teela's show."

Womp womp womp.

Go in SUPER SUPER low expectations. Fuck Kevin Smith, and fuck Tee-Man.

https://twitter.com/thatstarwarsgrl/status/1417945759219994624?s=20


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Annndddd... it is even worse than the leaks, some of them from March (that Kevin Smith lied and said wasn't true), led anyone willing to listen to believe.

They conned people to tune in for the "WHOA ANAIMATIONZ IS GREATZ0RZ!" only to stab the fans in the back. The ol bait and switch rope-a-dope rouse.


----------



## Randy

Haven't been following this but it sounds like Charlie's Angels/Ghostbusters/Birds of Prey/WW83-itis. Re-imagine existing source material as woke for the sake of being woke and satisfy nobody. Go make your own awesome story about that stuff and let it stand on it's own. It comes across as petty and demeaning to have to use an existing franchise as a crutch for a current socio-political thing.

It's funny how much you hear about how caveman-like pre-woke culture was. And in ways, some things were but they were even cringey at the time anyway. But tons of shows or movies or novels or plays with protagonists that were female, minority, gay, trans, some combination of those things, etc. or had a diverse cast because that's just how it was written organically.


----------



## USMarine75

Rewatching Veep for the third time. 10/10.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Randy said:


> Haven't been following this but it sounds like Charlie's Angels/Ghostbusters/Birds of Prey/WW83-itis. Re-imagine existing source material as woke for the sake of being woke and satisfy nobody. Go make your own awesome story about that stuff and let it stand on it's own. It comes across as petty and demeaning to have to use an existing franchise as a crutch for a current socio-political thing.
> 
> It's funny how much you hear about how caveman-like pre-woke culture was. And in ways, some things were but they were even cringey at the time anyway. But tons of shows or movies or novels or plays with protagonists that were female, minority, gay, trans, some combination of those things, etc. or had a diverse cast because that's just how it was written organically.


Agree. Even if I didn't agree with the social or political inspirations for making it woke, if it was well made, I could possibly still enjoy it. However, this bait and switch stuff is nauseating. I don't find it empowering for women to make them look like men, get rid of anything that makes a woman what she is, and replace it with awful attitudes, self centered bullshit, and this puritanical "I do NOT have a butt or tits! I'm just as manly as the men!" Who does his shit appeal to?


----------



## Randy

My hang-up is still leaning on existing source material to do it. Make your own show that does it or add a character that's like that if you think it furthers the story or whatever. To say "well this franchise is toxic masculinity so we're going to emasculate it to prove the point" is like... idk, not a premise for creating a thing you expect people to watch. That's a fun premise for a fanfic or one-off piece of promotional artwork or something. That's not the core of a show people are going to watch and buy merch for.


----------



## philkilla

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I can't wait to see Netflix's Tee-Man and the Masters of the Universe: Estrogenation. Should be a real hoot.
> 
> PS: Fuck you, Kevin Smith.



Welcome back!


----------



## Demiurge

Is re-tooling for current social climates supposed to rinse the grease off of shameless nostalgia-chasing?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Demiurge said:


> Is re-tooling for current social climates supposed to rinse the grease off of shameless nostalgia-chasing?


I hate nostalgia for the very reason that it is creatively bankrupt, so they likely change stuff so they can still appear as being creative, with the added bonus of checking off boxes.

I'm watching the real He-Man and She-Ra on Starz.


----------



## spudmunkey

The "hate" for this "shameless nostolgia-bait cash-grab" show is amusing...since it's about a new version of a show which was originally created to sell Mattel's line of He-Man toys.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> The "hate" for this "shameless nostolgia-bait cash-grab" show is amusing...since it's about a new version of a show which was originally created to sell Mattel's line of He-Man toys.


I don't find screwing with established properties just to piss off a fan base to be amusing. Go create something else if that is the goal.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Just wait till they give a live action version to M. Night Shyamalan. He'd probably change the pronunciation of He-man to Hey-man


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm watching the real He-Man and She-Ra on Starz.



How does She-Ra not count as "woke-culture pandering to seem more inclusive"? Again, basically asking, "how do we sell He-Man to girls?"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> How does She-Ra not count as "woke-culture pandering to seem more inclusive"? Again, basically asking, "how do we sell He-Man to girls?"


Which version? Either way, from what I gather, boys and girls watched both shows, enjoying them regardless. If you mean the newer version, they stated upfront, from what I gather, that it'd be different. The new Masters, on the other hand, did the bait and switch routine.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Which version? Either way, from what I gather, boys and girls watched both shows, enjoying them regardless. If you mean the newer version, they stated upfront, from what I gather, that it'd be different. The new Masters, on the other hand, did the bait and switch routine.



I meant She-Ra: The Princess of Power (the original series from the 80s), the one I assumed you were referring to watching on Starz. Apologies for confusion if that assumption was mistaken.

I remember as a young kid watching them with my cousins and neighbor kids. The boys would all watch He-Man, and then She-Ra would come on right after and make fun of the girls watching the "girly" She-Ra, and how much of a "rip-off" it was.  Then Care Bears would come on, and then the Atari 2600 would get turned on, and the girls wouldn't have a chance at watching/playing anything the rest of the day.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> I meant She-Ra: The Princess of Power (the original series from the 80s), the one I assumed you were referring to watching on Starz. Apologies for confusion if that assumption was mistaken.
> 
> I remember as a young kid watching them with my cousins and neighbor kids. The boys would all watch He-Man, and then She-Ra would come on right after and make fun of the girls watching the "girly" She-Ra, and how much of a "rip-off" it was.  Then Care Bears would come on, and then the Atari 2600 would get turned on, and the girls wouldn't have a chance at watching/playing anything the rest of the day.


I wasn't certain which version of She-Ra you were referring to, so apologies. From people I discussed it with, boys and girls watched both to see everyone. The problem here is that Teela is now a man...




And people got the bait and switch routine. They also got gaslit, lied to, and Clownfish got bullied essentially by Kevin Smith. I hope it was worth it for Kevin, because I'm not sure if his reputation will ever fully repair after this. 

The fact that a show that was originally geared towards boys, but anyone could watch (ie, real Teela) being turned into a "Current Year" pile doesn't really help matters, either. From those who have watched it, Prince Adam / He-Man gets turned into a chump, Teela makes Adam's parents finding out about his death about her, and there are apparently zero strong male characters, main or supporting. Also, did She-Ra belittle male characters to make herself look better?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wasn't certain which version of She-Ra you were referring to, so apologies. From people I discussed it with, boys and girls watched both to see everyone. The problem here is that Teela is now a man...
> 
> View attachment 95941
> 
> 
> And people got the bait and switch routine. They also got gaslit, lied to, and Clownfish got bullied essentially by Kevin Smith. I hope it was worth it for Kevin, because I'm not sure if his reputation will ever fully repair after this.
> 
> The fact that a show that was originally geared towards boys, but anyone could watch (ie, real Teela) being turned into a "Current Year" pile doesn't really help matters, either. From those who have watched it, Prince Adam / He-Man gets turned into a chump, Teela makes Adam's parents finding out about his death about her, and there are apparently zero strong male characters, main or supporting. Also, did She-Ra belittle male characters to make herself look better?


 Teela is still a woman in the beginning tho
Also they can fuck off with battle cat talking.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I watched the 1st episode of He Man and wasn't impressed at all which is a shame as I did have some hopes for it being decent. Was just a let down on what it could have been, especially with the voice cast. Was just bad, thats all. Shame. And that had sweet fcuk all to do with any kind of fantasy woke agenda.


----------



## c7spheres

Louis Cypher said:


> I watched the 1st episode of He Man and wasn't impressed at all which is a shame as I did have some hopes for it being decent. Was just a let down on what it could have been, especially with the voice cast. Was just bad, thats all. Shame. And that had sweet fcuk all to do with any kind of fantasy woke agenda.


 I watched the first episode too. Probably will watch episode 2. I feel obligated since I was watched it when I was like 5-yrs old. 
- I agree I didn't like the voices, but by the end of the 1st episode it started getting better. It seems almost like they're sympathizing with Skeltor a bit. At least I am. Skeltor has a point, but yeah, wtf is with HeMan's voice? His old voice was way better. And why is his head so small?  For being a "familly" show there's some brutal killings going on. I might still have a crush on the sorceress, but Evil-Lyn is giving her a run for her money. jk. 
- It's a good night light when I'm eating and can't do anything else. If episode 2 sucks I'll probably move on to somethig else. Not much of a TV watcher anyways.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> I watched the first episode too. Probably will watch episode 2. I feel obligated since I was watched it when I was like 5-yrs old.
> - I agree I didn't like the voices, but by the end of the 1st episode it started getting better. It seems almost like they're sympathizing with Skeltor a bit. At least I am. Skeltor has a point, but yeah, wtf is with HeMan's voice? His old voice was way better. And why is his head so small?  For being a "familly" show there's some brutal killings going on. I might still have a crush on the sorceress, but Evil-Lyn is giving her a run for her money. jk.
> - It's a good night light when I'm eating and can't do anything else. If episode 2 sucks I'll probably move on to somethig else. Not much of a TV watcher anyways.


Watch it, or they'll redesign Evil-Lyn with the vest of no gaze, so as to destroy your male gaze like they did with Tee-Ma'am-at-Arms.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

c7spheres said:


> I watched the first episode too. Probably will watch episode 2. I feel obligated since I was watched it when I was like 5-yrs old.
> - I agree I didn't like the voices, but by the end of the 1st episode it started getting better. It seems almost like they're sympathizing with Skeltor a bit. At least I am. Skeltor has a point, but yeah, wtf is with HeMan's voice? His old voice was way better. And why is his head so small?  For being a "familly" show there's some brutal killings going on. I might still have a crush on the sorceress, but Evil-Lyn is giving her a run for her money. jk.
> - It's a good night light when I'm eating and can't do anything else. If episode 2 sucks I'll probably move on to somethig else. Not much of a TV watcher anyways.


it gets a lot better by ep 3 tbh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

So I finished He Man Revelations.
couple things:
- the whole thing about Teela being a man is completely false. That screenshot spaced posted is a photoshop. She's a woman throughout all of part 1. At most her character is very butch, but they never waste any time with gender politics on the show. Steven Universe this aint.


-Having battle cat talk was a really horrible fucking idea

-voice acting is all over the place. Orko and battle cat in particular are fucking atrocious. Sarah Michelle Gellar is ok as Teela. Lena Headey does well as Evil lyn. Hamill is good as skeletor, but he's basically just doing his joker voice tbh.

-The show can't figure out where it sits tonally. It's like they wanted to push it into grimdark territory but pulled their punches overall.
+There is some minor gore, which was unexpected (mostly stabbings/impalements and one neat transformation scene).
+ They used the 80s toys in the intro, which was a cool touch

overall it's ok. Not apocalyptically bad like spaced made it out to be, but definitely unfocused. Definitely one of Smith's weakest bits of writing, considering he did the whole Hush run of Batman.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They took off the hair and makeup. She is a male character design with a goofy haircut.

Battlecat talks in the original.


----------



## Louis Cypher

As we're on about reboots of cartoons I loved as a kid. I been watching the Ducktales reboot with my 5 yr old daughter, she loves it and I gotta say it's really really good. David Tennant as Scrooge is a great bit of casting. Some episodes are quite dark but the story telling is really great. Def worth a watch even if you don't have the excuse of having kids as your reason!
Also, it still one of the best TV theme tunes of all time!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They took off the hair and makeup. She is a male character design with a goofy haircut.
> 
> Battlecat talks in the original.


To elaborate on this and my earlier comment: I had assumed (you know what they say about assuming) that everyone had pretty much seen this image below.







As such, I didn't go into the explanation of the image I used above. A user of had taken out the lipstick and flippy undercut hairdo to see what the character design would look like, and posted it because it is basically a male character design. Teela is also scripted as a male character. 

It seems not everyone had seen the original image and thus didn't realize the second image was yadda yadda, so I apologize if I mislead or confused anyone. Just felt like I needed to explain that better, but couldn't when I responded to Knight because I was on a tablet instead of my computer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Louis Cypher said:


> As we're on about reboots of cartoons I loved as a kid. I been watching the Ducktales reboot with my 5 yr old daughter, she loves it and I gotta say it's really really good. David Tennant as Scrooge is a great bit of casting. Some episodes are quite dark but the story telling is really great. Def worth a watch even if you don't have the excuse of having kids as your reason!
> Also, it still one of the best TV theme tunes of all time!


There was a Duck Tales reboot? Huh... never heard of it. I would guess that it is likely on Disney+, and I'm none too fond of giving Disney more money.

Seriously, though? Did you have to mention the damn theme song?


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> Just wait till they give a live action version to M. Night Shyamalan. He'd probably change the pronunciation of He-man to Hey-man


Hilarity would ensue when they crossed over with the cast of Rock of Ages.

My expectation for any Netflix produced nostalgia shows is abysmally low since I made the mistake of watching the first two "segments" of the new Transformers cartoon. Holy crap is that a travesty. I could do a blow by blow of how little anyone involved must care to put this dumpster fire together, but I've wasted more time than it's worth in just mentioning it.

As such, I had zero faith in the He-Man/Masters reboot(s). 

I think the fact Voltron was sorta/kinda pretty acceptable went to their heads, and they decided they had the capability of producing every eighties property at that level. I think we're seeing the end result of that hubris with shit like Transformers and the Masters of the Universe. It's just hollow trash produced to be produced.


----------



## thebeesknees22

the first couple seasons of Voltron was pretty good. The last couple seasons were unwatchable.


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> the first couple seasons of Voltron was pretty good. The last couple seasons were unwatchable.


Guess I lost track of it. I had picked up the first couple to watch, and then the show got buried in my list and I stopped. Probably for the best.


----------



## c7spheres

So I watched the rest of the He-Man episodes. Meh.... Meh. 
- Some of the parts and plot twists were cool but the show should have been called Teela because it seems to really be all about her, her being butt hurt over being kept in the dark, and her unspoken sexual tension with her freind. 

- The fact He Man or even Prince Adam and Skeletor was practically non-existant sucked, but some of the graphics/CGI at times was really nice and some of the kill shots were cool even though it's not bloody. 
- The only reason I kept watching was I had to keep something on while doing something else. Glad I watched it til the end though because at least the end is a good twist. Probably not gonna watch next season unless I'm sick and bored. 
- Side notes; Man-At-Arms is a badass. That would be good to make a series about him. 

- For a childrens/family cartoon it takes it pretty far in terms of what they could probably get away with. - I also suspect they made Teela gay suddenly and it just seems like they did it just because? Since when is Teela gay? They never confirmed it and not that it matters but it feels kinda like they just put it in there for no reason at all other than to be PC or something. I never thought of Teela as gay before. This season was way to much about her. Like it was 90% about her being butt hurt.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> So I watched the rest of the He-Man episodes. Meh.... Meh.
> - Some of the parts and plot twists were cool but the show should have been called Teela because it seems to really be all about her, her being butt hurt over being kept in the dark, and her unspoken sexual tension with her freind.
> 
> - The fact He Man or even Prince Adam and Skeletor was practically non-existant sucked, but some of the graphics/CGI at times was really nice and some of the kill shots were cool even though it's not bloody.
> - The only reason I kept watching was I had to keep something on while doing something else. Glad I watched it til the end though because at least the end is a good twist. Probably not gonna watch next season unless I'm sick and bored.
> - Side notes; Man-At-Arms is a badass. That would be good to make a series about him.
> 
> - For a childrens/family cartoon it takes it pretty far in terms of what they could probably get away with. - I also suspect they made Teela gay suddenly and it just seems like they did it just because? Since when is Teela gay? They never confirmed it and not that it matters but it feels kinda like they just put it in there for no reason at all other than to be PC or something. I never thought of Teela as gay before. This season was way to much about her. Like it was 90% about her being butt hurt.


No, no, no. You're just a fake fan. This was all about He-Man; it was DARK and WAY metal! Grow the fuck up!

Literally shit Kevin Smith has told people who found his version of He-Man to be garbage. Why was Prince Adam turned into a second rate Link? Imagine conning people into a show with the first trailer focusing on the two more popular characters, then turning into a smug cunt when you get called out for the bait and switch that everyone knew was coming, but he lied about for a year or more.

No worries, though. Mr. "I can't even be bothered to drive to meet up, so I had the producer come to my house" is already moving on and doing Clerks III. I hope it bombs.

Same vibes:


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No, no, no. You're just a fake fan. This was all about He-Man; it was DARK and WAY metal! Grow the fuck up!
> 
> Literally shit Kevin Smith has told people who found his version of He-Man to be garbage. Why was Prince Adam turned into a second rate Link? Imagine conning people into a show with the first trailer focusing on the two more popular characters, then turning into a smug cunt when you get called out for the bait and switch that everyone knew was coming, but he lied about for a year or more.
> 
> No worries, though. Mr. "I can't even be bothered to drive to meet up, so I had the producer come to my house" is already moving on and doing Clerks III. I hope it bombs.
> 
> Same vibes:
> View attachment 96037



I hope they take all the negative feedback and make it metal. - Some of it is pretty cool but it's like there's only one or two cool things per episode. The rest is Teela working on her trust issues or something. We get it already, she's butt hurt they didn't tell her. It ain't 5 episodes worth of material.


----------



## Seabeast2000

He's the Jonny Hiland of directors.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A user of had taken out the lipstick and flippy undercut hairdo to see what the character design would look like



Pfsh, you're way way way way off-base.

They also removed the eyeliner.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> I hope they take all the negative feedback and make it metal. - Some of it is pretty cool but it's like there's only one or two cool things per episode. The rest is Teela working on her trust issues or something. We get it already, she's butt hurt they didn't tell her. It ain't 5 episodes worth of material.


They should've just shitcanned it and started over from scratch.



spudmunkey said:


> Pfsh, you're way way way way off-base.
> 
> They also removed the eyeliner.
> 
> View attachment 96039


Uh, sure thing.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They should've just shitcanned it and started over from scratch.
> 
> 
> Uh, sure thing.


In case it wasn't clear, my outrage was meant as sarcasm. It was meant to further minimalize the other change you didn't list, the eyeliner.


----------



## thebeesknees22

OK ...I watched he-man. Reading this thread, I thought eh, they have to be overreacting. 

But... no. That was not a he-man show. That was indeed the Teela show. I don't have any issues with her character design though. I dig the cyberpunk short do. 

But ..... that shouldn't have been called He-man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> OK ...I watched he-man. Reading this thread, I thought eh, they have to be overreacting.
> 
> But... no. That was not a he-man show. That was indeed the Teela show. I don't have any issues with her character design though. I dig the cyberpunk short do.
> 
> But ..... that shouldn't have been called He-man.


I prefer the depictions in the 1983 original and the 2002 reboot.











I've joked with my girlfriend every time Teela does something in the original, "How can she do that? She doesn't have muscles or a scowl! She's not strong!"


----------



## Louis Cypher

Finished Master of the Universe. It does get better by the end and its not the hurricane sh1tshow some are saying, there are some good ideas and ep4 is the best of the 5, Lena Headey's Evil Lynn is actually really good and Man at Arm's is bad ass! But there is a lot of wasted potential and the double twist is like FFS whatever, shock for shock sake.

In complete opp I restarted season 1 of True Detective. Not watched it since it originally aired but it is still just next level genius television. Its def for me one of the best written, directed and acted shows of all time.


----------



## Randy

Just finished watching Relentless on Discovery+. That was a bit of a mind fuck.


----------



## nightflameauto

The Outpost - great, self-aware, semi-comedic fantasy schtick. If a sci-fi/fantasy show can't have a "do anything we want" level budget, this is the way you do it. Let the characters be characters, and let the story play out against what little special effects you can afford, while making it abundantly clear that this is fantasy fans having a field day with their favorite subjects.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Louis Cypher said:


> Finished Master of the Universe. It does get better by the end and its not the hurricane sh1tshow some are saying, there are some good ideas and ep4 is the best of the 5, Lena Headey's Evil Lynn is actually really good and Man at Arm's is bad ass! But there is a lot of wasted potential and the double twist is like FFS whatever, shock for shock sake.
> 
> In complete opp I restarted season 1 of True Detective. Not watched it since it originally aired but it is still just next level genius television. Its def for me one of the best written, directed and acted shows of all time.


Now Kevin is lying saying part two has two brutal He-Man vs Skelegod battles. Lmao


----------



## Seabeast2000

Started Westworld, it's getting a bit too Nolanesque, hope it clears up in season 2.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Started Westworld, it's getting a bit too Nolanesque, hope it clears up in season 2.


Season 2 is a fucking slog tbh.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Season 2 is a fucking slog tbh.


Hosts have unlimited real ammo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hosts have unlimited real ammo.


I won't spoil anything but basically they massively expand the scope of the show, and it's kind of eh...


----------



## mongey

finished s2 of handmaidens tale.

pretty gut wrenching. looking forward to starting next season tonight


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I won't spoil anything but basically they massively expand the scope of the show, and it's kind of eh...


Oh boy, I'm prepared to ghost it if it qualifies itself.


----------



## spudmunkey

Binged _Atypical_ over the past couple weeks. It had moments, as far as family dramas go. I'm torn on the ending. I feel like they did a good job of not having it be a completely "sad" or "happy" ending, but...eh.

It's main character is an autistic high school student, and it's mostly about him, his sister and parents.


----------



## MFB

spudmunkey said:


> Binged _Atypical_ over the past couple weeks. It had moments, as far as family dramas go. I'm torn on the ending. I feel like they did a good job of not having it be a completely "sad" or "happy" ending, but...eh.
> 
> It's main character is an autistic high school student, and it's mostly about him, his sister and parents.



I forget how S3 ended, but there will be a S4, no word if they have a release date on it for if it's even been filmed yet.


----------



## spudmunkey

MFB said:


> I forget how S3 ended, but there will be a S4, no word if they have a release date on it for if it's even been filmed yet.


Season 4 (the final season) was released last month.


----------



## MFB

Oh, well shows what I knew for not having Netflix for like 2 years  I just restarted my plan after cancelling Prime, so I'll have to get on that then.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> Oh boy, I'm prepared to ghost it if it qualifies itself.


TBH, if you're not digging the first season then I'd ditch it. S1 of Westworld is one of my favourite seasons of any show, but it's all downhill from there.


----------



## nightflameauto

Yeah, Westworld season 1 was fantastic, and really built upon the lore that already existed. At some point they went too big too fast and turned it into your average sci-fi/fantasy mixed with tinges of horror. Not that I haven't enjoyed it a bit, but it's definitely not the same show.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> TBH, if you're not digging the first season then I'd ditch it. S1 of Westworld is one of my favourite seasons of any show, but it's all downhill from there.



I did like S1 quite a bit. Got a little lost between repeated dream sequences, flashbacks, etc on some eps. I'm still unsure of why William is the same guy but different humans?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Gus Fring siting.....


Can a 45 Long Colt have just a hint of recoil please?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Marvel's The Punisher

pros:
-cop killing
-no 'good guys' (everyone has a personal agenda, more believable than many superhero franchises imo)
-takes a decently honest look at the horrors of war and the failure & fallout of US "war on terror" foreign policy.

cons:
-could've been more cop killing
-_lots_ of stupid man grunts. we get it, you punish people. 
-basically the same character he played in TWD


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> Marvel's The Punisher
> 
> pros:
> -cop killing
> 
> cons:
> -could've been more cop killing


You need help.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Bit late to this party but I'm currently half way through Harley Quinn the animated series season 1, its brilliant & proper hilarious!


----------



## TheBlackBard

wheresthefbomb said:


> Marvel's The Punisher
> 
> pros:
> *-cop killing*
> -no 'good guys' (everyone has a personal agenda, more believable than many superhero franchises imo)
> -takes a decently honest look at the horrors of war and the failure & fallout of US "war on terror" foreign policy.
> 
> cons:
> *-could've been more cop killing*
> -_lots_ of stupid man grunts. we get it, you punish people.
> -basically the same character he played in TWD




What in the fuck is the matter with you?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

wheresthefbomb said:


> Marvel's The Punisher
> 
> pros:
> -cop killing
> -no 'good guys' (everyone has a personal agenda, more believable than many superhero franchises imo)
> -takes a decently honest look at the horrors of war and the failure & fallout of US "war on terror" foreign policy.
> 
> cons:
> -could've been more cop killing
> -_lots_ of stupid man grunts. we get it, you punish people.
> -basically the same character he played in TWD



What the fuck?

You sound like a really admirable human being.


----------



## spudmunkey

Every so often, I get on a "vintage game shows" kick. Amazon has quite a few. This week has been Password Plus. Basically Password, but with an additional puzzle you can try to figure out along at home.


----------



## BMFan30

_Slasher: Flesh & Blood
2 episodes in, so far so good_


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Seven Deadly Sins, season 1.


----------



## MFB

Finished season 4 of Atypical, it was a bit of a letdown compared to the rest. And I'm sure if I rewatched S1-3 in non binge mode, they wouldn't be as good either, but I don't know; something about this one felt a little disjointed and finally different.


----------



## Ralyks

For whatever reason, I watched all of Danganronpa The Animation in about 2 - 3 sittings. That was... That was some shit.


----------



## nightflameauto

Ralyks said:


> For whatever reason, I watched all of Danganronpa The Animation in about 2 - 3 sittings. That was... That was some shit.


Been curious about that one but never watched it. Is it pretty much Battle Royale in a school or does it get deeper than that?


----------



## Ralyks

nightflameauto said:


> Been curious about that one but never watched it. Is it pretty much Battle Royale in a school or does it get deeper than that?



Deeper. Basically it's a group of high school students that are the best at their particular talent, and then find out they can never leave unless they graduate. Which is to kill a fellow student and get away with it in a trial. Then there's a whole conspiracy about where they are how they got there and all of that.


----------



## nightflameauto

Ralyks said:


> Deeper. Basically it's a group of high school students that are the best at their particular talent, and then find out they can never leave unless they graduate. Which is to kill a fellow student and get away with it in a trial. Then there's a whole conspiracy about where they are how they got there and all of that.


Interesting. I like the trial angle. I may have to hop on that when I get a chance.


----------



## Ralyks

nightflameauto said:


> Interesting. I like the trial angle. I may have to hop on that when I get a chance.



It's also a graphic novel type game on various consoles/PC, I'm not sure if the game or Anime came first, or is there's a manga it's all based off of.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm finally getting around to watching fear the walking dead. It's surprisingly waaay better than the regular walking dead so far. ...or maybe my standards have just dropped. lol


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm finally getting around to watching fear the walking dead. It's surprisingly waaay better than the regular walking dead so far. ...or maybe my standards have just dropped. lol


Fear stays pretty consistently better than the original until they, in desperation, started intersecting the characters from the two shows. Not that either show is stupendous at this point, but Fear holds my interest better than the original.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Fear stays pretty consistently better than the original until they, in desperation, started intersecting the characters from the two shows. Not that either show is stupendous at this point, but Fear holds my interest better than the original.



Oh I suppose that's not surprising that it gets shaky after introducing characters from the other show. The actors in the original walking dead uh....aren't.. the greatest at uh..acting. lol


----------



## manu80

Just saw (!) that See season 2 starts next week ! can't wait. the first season got me hooked immediately !


----------



## Seabeast2000

So I am seeing Dexter New Blood ads.


----------



## Drew

We've been watching Season 2 of both Ted Lasso, and of Dave. 

Ted Lasso season 1 was probably the perfect show for 2020, so fucking wholesome you couldn't help but like it. Season 2 seems to be having a harder time finding direction (there was an obvious storline to hang season 1 around that kind of ended at the end of the season), but it's been enjpoyable enough to stick with. 

Dave is... not at all something I'd expect to find myself liking, the loosely autobiographical story of an aspiring rapper named "Little Dicky" who has a novelty hit about his fucked-up dick that he tries to then launch a career on. Season 1 was unexpectedly heartfelt, season 2 has been all over the place though and seems to have dropped storyline continuity for a series of vignettes. That said, the Rick Ruben episode we just watched was phenomenal, and it does seem to be getting better as the season progresses.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

manu80 said:


> Just saw (!) that See season 2 starts next week ! can't wait. the first season got me hooked immediately !


I went into that show expecting it to be hot garbage but it was actually pretty good. The slaver fight scene was fucking amazing


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finished the Stand. Meh. Some questionable casting and direction. 
Also finished the latest season of Handmaid's tale which comes out of the gate swinging, and then kind of flounders around the mid point. They definitely end it on a high note but I'm not sure how much more they can stretch out June's story tbh. 

Started up Clarice, which is basically a police procedural that happens to focus on clarice starling from silence of the lambs. First episode is really good and really drew me in, but the subsequent episodes are much more rote.


----------



## Drew

Just watched White Lotus. Well done, but I HATED it.  Not a single character grows or changes or sees consequences for their actions, with one exception and this character goes off on such a journey at the very end that there's no way it's ending well, and no way it could have actually happened the way it did.  

I DID just see a trailer for Wheel of Time on Amazon, and that series ruled - the trailer actually looks kind of promising.


----------



## nightflameauto

Drew said:


> Just watched White Lotus. Well done, but I HATED it.  Not a single character grows or changes or sees consequences for their actions, with one exception and this character goes off on such a journey at the very end that there's no way it's ending well, and no way it could have actually happened the way it did.
> 
> I DID just see a trailer for Wheel of Time on Amazon, and that series ruled - the trailer actually looks kind of promising.


I love long books, but couldn't make it through Wheel of Time. It was the first in a series of disappointments that made me realize I don't love ALL long books. I love long books where things actually progress from time to time. When you feel like it's been two hundred pages since literally ANYTHING happened and all you're getting is descriptions of fields and sky, well, nope. Ain't got time for that.

George RR Martin is another that can go that route. Reading his descriptions of every little detail of feasts you get a mental image of what he looks like whether you've seen a picture of him or not.


----------



## Drew

nightflameauto said:


> I love long books, but couldn't make it through Wheel of Time. It was the first in a series of disappointments that made me realize I don't love ALL long books. I love long books where things actually progress from time to time. When you feel like it's been two hundred pages since literally ANYTHING happened and all you're getting is descriptions of fields and sky, well, nope. Ain't got time for that.
> 
> George RR Martin is another that can go that route. Reading his descriptions of every little detail of feasts you get a mental image of what he looks like whether you've seen a picture of him or not.


TBH, that's why I put it down for a number of year (decades, really ) I started it in middle school when only the first 3-4 books were in print, and while he was churning them out at a rate of about one a year back then, that was also the beginning of maybe a 4-5 book period where not much happened from book to book. I'd finish one, wait a year, get the enxt for c hristmas when it was published, rip through it over christmas break... and not much new happened, and I'd have to wait another year to see what was next.  I finally stopped and just said 'd pick the series up after it was finished. 

I finally did maube five years go, on an e-reader since my paperbacks seemed at danger of falling apart, and I didn't want to dedicate shelf space to another seven of them. The middle was still prety slow going, but it wasn't as bad when you could just go from book to book without having to wait. And, it DID pick up after maube 8-9 or so, when first Jordan was rushing to try to wrap it up before he died, and next Sanderson was completing it for him based on the notes and partial manuscripts Jordan's estate gave him, and as a fan of the series himself Sanderson was also pretty clearly frustrated with the glacial pace. Naenaeve stopped tugging her braid so much, Perrin quicly wrapped up his Faile storyline, and they all went back on to kicking ass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> I love long books, but couldn't make it through Wheel of Time. It was the first in a series of disappointments that made me realize I don't love ALL long books. I love long books where things actually progress from time to time. When you feel like it's been two hundred pages since literally ANYTHING happened and all you're getting is descriptions of fields and sky, well, nope. Ain't got time for that.
> 
> George RR Martin is another that can go that route. Reading his descriptions of every little detail of feasts you get a mental image of what he looks like whether you've seen a picture of him or not.


 Nobody will top Anne Rice for multi-page descriptions and flowery prose. She spent like 10 pages describing Lestat's tower and how it stank of dead bodies, etc. The worst part is she did it MULTIPLE TIMES.
Stephen King is a close second at times. There are sections in IT and The Stand that I literally fell asleep reading because he wastes pages describing shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Nobody will top Anne Rice for multi-page descriptions and flowery prose. She spent like 10 pages describing Lestat's tower and how it stank of dead bodies, etc. The worst part is she did it MULTIPLE TIMES.
> Stephen King is a close second at times. There are sections in IT and The Stand that I literally fell asleep reading because he wastes pages describing shit.


King is the God of Verbose. He could go on about a random dish rag in a fucking bar for an entire chapter.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Snowfall - about the 80’s crack epidemic in California as well as the CIA smuggling drugs to get weapons to the Nicaraguans. Very good. HUlu.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

soul_lip_mike said:


> Snowfall - about the 80’s crack epidemic in California as well as the CIA smuggling drugs to get weapons to the Nicaraguans. Very good. HUlu.


They were also smuggling the drugs to arm people in Iran to overthrow the government (again). They needed off the books money to do so, and used the Israeli government, I believe, to be the go between.


----------



## r33per

Vigil - new BBC drama.

Same old police procedural narrative set on an SSBN. Classic trope to have the lead actress' character with the essential tragic back story and so is on anxiety medication. 

Mediocre story, setting, visuals, dialogue, acting, soundscape.
As someone who loves a submarine, a whodunit and a tense story, this is a letdown.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Venture Bros. I have fond memories of the first two seasons and after that it's just bits and pieces. I also remember adult swim airing early versions of a couple episodes (some sound effects were missing, some dialogue was scratch takes, etc). And like Aqua Teen, I just figured it got cancelled after never seeing anything air for it only to find out years later there were more seasons I never knew about.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Carrion Rocket said:


> Venture Bros. I have fond memories of the first two seasons and after that it's just bits and pieces. I also remember adult swim airing early versions of a couple episodes (some sound effects were missing, some dialogue was scratch takes, etc). And like Aqua Teen, I just figured it got cancelled after never seeing anything air for it only to find out years later there were more seasons I never knew about.




Yeah, there were some huge gaps IIRC. Then a sixth or 8th season came out out of nowhere and havne't looked it up since.


----------



## Triple-J

Robin of Sherwood - I vaguely remember this show as a kid in the 80's but not enough to really have an opinion so watching as an adult this feels like a brand new show tbh. 
Two seasons in and I feel like it's ahead of it's time as it (loosely) attempts the type of longform storytelling that's popular in tv now but is also a more grounded take on the character which I imagine must have felt revolutionary at the time plus it includes a lot of Celtic/British mythology & occult/pagan references too which is a big plus in my book.


----------



## spudmunkey

Only Murders in the Building (Hulu). Steve Martin, Martin Short and Selena Gomez. So far only 3 episodes in. Not sure yet, but my typical feelings of "meh" (at best) or annoyance (at worst) about Martin Short are waning since there are a few scenes where he takes it down a notch and acts like an actual human.


----------



## nightflameauto

Drew said:


> And, it DID pick up after maube 8-9 or so


Can I just toss an  out at that. When you wait 8-9 books for it to "pick up", that's not a pick up. That's an accident that the author let something slip.

For some reason King's descriptive compositions didn't bother me as much as others have. He almost turns descriptive prose into a character on its own. Granted, he can sometimes get to the point where it's like, "Alright dude, we get it, you're hot for that glass of whiskey. On with it."


----------



## Louis Cypher

Not sure if anyone has mentioned the Marvel What If... series on Disney+ (or if I have already) but I am really enjoying it. Ep5 dropped today, gonna watch that shortly, but so far the 1st 4 have been really good, Ep4 with Doctor Strange was particualrly good and was a very diff story to what I expected, really dark take on a possible multiverse version of Strange. Ep2 as well with it being Chad Boseman final role is really quite poignant. I am also loving the animation style too, I know its gotten some flake in reviews but personally I like it


----------



## nightflameauto

Started the Boys on Prime. We're three episodes in and it's fantastic. What a great take on super heros. The entire setup is pretty much what you'd expect if you get into government regulation on supes as they call them. Corruption from the top down. The performances are brilliant, the action's pretty good, and the dialog is believable and doesn't ever feel forced. Having the marketing team try to tell the newbie what her story needs to be was peak office meeting reality. The publicity stunts and the absolute shit-show control freaks are so corporate profit driven reality it really pulls you into the world they've created.

And so many good laugh out loud moments from the one liners. We should have watched this a long time ago.


----------



## Andii

High Maintenance. HBO series. Started as a web series. 

It's about a guy that delivers weed in NYC. Sounds like a lame "weed humor" type deal, but it isn't and each episode it follows a new set of unique characters and at some point their lives intersect with "the guy". The writing, acting, the soundtrack.... the everything is just amazing. 

The characters in the show are extremely diverse and interesting and it's just brilliant. It's hilarious and full of surprises, but it's also a serious drama sometimes. It's extremely creative and artistic.

I'm very picky about shows and don't watch many, but I deeply enjoy this show. I'm watching for a second time through.


----------



## Drew

nightflameauto said:


> Can I just toss an  out at that. When you wait 8-9 books for it to "pick up", that's not a pick up. That's an accident that the author let something slip.
> 
> For some reason King's descriptive compositions didn't bother me as much as others have. He almost turns descriptive prose into a character on its own. Granted, he can sometimes get to the point where it's like, "Alright dude, we get it, you're hot for that glass of whiskey. On with it."


From a "fantasy novel series" standpoint, I absoliutely agree - Jordan could have used a more heavy handed editor to push him to advance the plot a little more thn he did, for sure. 

From a "source material for a TV series" standpoint, it's a _super_ easy matter to just condense that 3-4 book lull into maybe a single season and keep the plot moving at a more consistent speed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Binged through all 9 episodes of Star Wars: Visions. 

The franchise has been wallowing in tired ideas and pandering service with only one movie making a controversial move of trying something new. Star Wars visions is a breath of fresh air the franchise really needed. Give 9 talented Japanese film makers a bunch of Star Wars toys and let them do whatever they want, and the results are new vibrant stories that makes the universe much larger again. Of course anyone who's watched enough anime can see a lot of the tropes coming, and Visions season 1 is as anime as balls. But it's still inherently Star Wars. If anything it goes back to the spirit of Lucas mining as much Kurosawa as possible for inspiration for the original.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Binged through all 9 episodes of Star Wars: Visions.
> 
> The franchise has been wallowing in tired ideas and pandering service with only one movie making a controversial move of trying something new. Star Wars visions is a breath of fresh air the franchise really needed. Give 9 talented Japanese film makers a bunch of Star Wars toys and let them do whatever they want, and the results are new vibrant stories that makes the universe much larger again. Of course anyone who's watched enough anime can see a lot of the tropes coming, and Visions season 1 is as anime as balls. But it's still inherently Star Wars. If anything it goes back to the spirit of Lucas mining as much Kurosawa as possible for inspiration for the original.



I've watched 7 out of the 9 and I couldnt agree with you more. Its a fantastic series of 1 off stories. For me this is where Star Wars needs to go with the cinema releases the TV shows everything, stories within the expanded universe and nothing to do with the Skywalker timeline at all. The series is unique but as @Bloody_Inferno says its quintessentially still Star Wars. The action and inparticular the lightsaber battles are just so good! Especially in the 1st episode Dual, The Elder and in The Ninth Jedi. The sense too that the Force and the Jedi and the Sith are unknowable or mythical is really well established too, basically the idea of being a Jedi (like the original trilogy) is the coolest most badass thing you can ever be (The Ninth Jedi and TO-B1 especially). This series proves if proof was needed any more, that the less Lucas is involved the better the results are. Hopefully with Visions and The Mandalorian Star Wars has a promising future post Skywalker


----------



## MFB

I'm on episode 5 of Squid Games, this shit is pretty wild. I'm getting back into foreign shows, and thank God I don't mind subtitles because it's far better in the original Korean than the dub.


----------



## MFB

Finished _Squid Game,_ it unfortunately didn't end like how I wanted it to but how you knew it had to. Nothing against the show, but it would've been a nice deviation from the norm if they went the way I hoped.

Started up on _Midnight Mass...
_


Spoiler



So far it just seems a bit like Salem's Lot meets Under the Dome I guess? You've got the angel that's clearly a vampire, but everyone chooses to look at it in a positive light instead of the negative we associated with a vampire. And then along with that, you've got the saber rattling/rabble rouser in Father Paul calling them an Army of God, when that's the last thing God would want in his name.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> Started up on _Midnight Mass..._





Spoiler



I'm really liking it, but some of the big story beats one could see a mile away. It was immediately apparent that several characters were played by younger actors, so the hand was definitely tipped that people would be de-aged... and that it was likely that it was the same for the priest. 
Also, there needs to be is a style guide of sorts for vampire rules. Paul was seemingly turned while overseas, but was able to walk through sunlight and act as a normal human until he collapsed. Riley had the full vampire accoutrements right-away. Am I missing something?


----------



## MFB

Demiurge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking it, but some of the big story beats one could see a mile away. It was immediately apparent that several characters were played by younger actors, so the hand was definitely tipped that people would be de-aged... and that it was likely that it was the same for the priest.
> Also, there needs to be is a style guide of sorts for vampire rules. Paul was seemingly turned while overseas, but was able to walk through sunlight and act as a normal human until he collapsed. Riley had the full vampire accoutrements right-away. Am I missing something?





Spoiler



Yeah, I started spoiling stuff for myself reading on the de-aging, and I get that it makes sense because if you're going to de-age someone it's easier to make them look old with prosthetics and bring them down to their real age at the end then vice versa; but god damn was it incredibly obvious that these actors were substantially younger than the character they're playing, laughably so.

Seeing the kid from ET with gray hairs and that god damn whisker moustache? Get the fuck out of here. Hell, the girl from Starry Eyes plays the doctor's mother and she's like, mid-to-late 30s but I'm supposed to buy her as what, mid-80s?! No way. Paul's change I thought was initially going to just be a "look at us saving on budget by reusing Hamish," but once he started knowing the details about the trip it was obvious where it was going.

The vampire stuff honestly kind of just killed the momentum for me, I was hoping for something ...more original I guess? Just, something less obvious.


----------



## Drew

We've been watching "Only Murders in the Building" which has been unexpectedly good, so far. Starting "After Life" which is pretty dark so far and I haven't decided what I think, but we're also probably going to give "Foundation" a go, too, as it looks promising.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Watched the last season of Goliath. It got a bit avant garde and mixed a fair amount of supernatural/fantasy into the last two seasons, but I really enjoyed the series. I hope BBT jumps into another project I can latch onto.


----------



## BabUShka

Just finished all there is of "DC Legends of Tomorrow" . I liked it. 

Now watching Star Trek Discovery.

I think Im hooked on Sci-Fi stuff right now.


----------



## mmr007

I need to start season 3 of Money Heist. Loved the first two seasons. Then after that gonna circle back and re-watch all Narcos seasons and re-watch Rome


----------



## manu80

Finished Midnight mass on netflix. Really great show, like the haunting series.
Still a bit talkative, sometimes too much but good.


----------



## nightflameauto

Netflix taking over a show usually results in utter disaster. See: Arrested Development

Somehow, someway, Lucifer is proving to be the exception. It just keeps getting better. That creative team better be held on to once the show is over. They've got the whole humor/serious thing figured out, and build characters and plots like nobody's business. I'm having more fun with this than most anything else post Supernatural's final episode.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Got through all of Squid Game. I can see the hype and why it's so popular. Great show that keeps you on edge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Marvel's What If series is pretty neat. I loved the dr strange and zombie episodes. I'd kill for a full run of the zombies graphic novels as a series tbh. What really got me was the killmonger episode where they reference michael b. jordan being an anime fan (true) AND gundam in basically the same breath. That was a cool touch. My only qualm about the What If series is that the animation and voice acting for the series overall is kind of all over the place quality wise imo. Some of the main actors are on point (andy serkis, paul bettany, jeffrey wright, benedict wong, tilda swinton) and others are clearly phoning it in (sebastian stan, michael douglas, benedict cumberbatch).


----------



## thebeesknees22

The last couple of episodes really made What if. There are a few in the middle that are meh, but overall I thought it was really good.

I just finished Picard. Overall thumbs up.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I finished Squid Games last night. I loved it. I don't think I've ever cared so much about a final action sequence in a show or film, I was on the edge of my seat for so much fo the show. The amount of left turns this show took really made it for me. We get so used to western cliches and textbook paths that this was a breathe of fresh air with characters I genuinely felt for. I hope he doesn't change his mind on a second season and keeps it as just one.


----------



## bostjan

Has anyone seen both _Squid Game_ and "As the Gods Will?"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

bostjan said:


> Has anyone seen both _Squid Game_ and "As the Gods Will?"



I'm familiar with As The Gods Will and the orignal manga, but haven't actually seen it. It's too hard to keep up with Takeshi Miike films since he makes something new every 20 minutes.

I do know that the creator of Squid Game was greatly influenced by the manga , Battle Royale, Liar Game, pretty much the death game genre at a time of financial hardship, which inspired the show.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm familiar with As The Gods Will and the orignal manga, but haven't actually seen it. It's too hard to keep up with Takeshi Miike films since he makes something new every 20 minutes.
> 
> I do know that the creator of Squid Game was greatly influenced by the manga , Battle Royale, Liar Game, pretty much the death game genre at a time of financial hardship, which inspired the show.


Honestly Squid Game reminded me a lot of Cheap Thrills. People in tight financial situations doing crazy stuff for money for a rich person's entertainment. Very different tones though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm familiar with As The Gods Will and the orignal manga, but haven't actually seen it. It's too hard to keep up with Takeshi Miike films since he makes something new every 20 minutes.
> 
> I do know that the creator of Squid Game was greatly influenced by the manga , Battle Royale, Liar Game, pretty much the death game genre at a time of financial hardship, which inspired the show.


I don't tend to read movies, so I prefer dubbed, but I watched Battle Royale and enjoyed it. The dialog wasn't so much that it was a tiresome experience.


----------



## BlackMastodon

HBO's Watchmen miniseries. REALLY liked this one, especially because I'm a fan of Snyder's Watchmen movie. Just some really great story-telling and action sequences, but the best part was definitely watching white supremacist's heads explode. Would highly recommend for that alone.


----------



## Black Mamba

Binging Becker and Wings. Always loved both shows. Very underrated.


----------



## Woodland Burl

I've had two heavy binging days one week apart. Last sunday I was recovering from vaccine fever and binged all of Squid Game in one day. Yesterday (and still) I was down with a cold and binged all of the Chestnut Man in one day.

After all that I needed something light, so I finally watched the last episode of the Good Place, and ended up weeping. 

It's been a rollercoaster.


----------



## Alberto7

Ah yes, Squid Game... the anime for people who don't watch anime.

It's a good show, certainly creative, but the whole "drama and gratuitous gore" thing seems to be where the hype is fixated. One of the reasons I don't watch as much anime anymore is because I got exhausted from so much drama all the time. Funny because that used to be what would draw me into shows not too many years ago. Also, to avoid going into any spoilers, I'll just say I hated the decisions made towards the end.

That said, the acting was fugging spectacular! And the art direction was attractive as all hell. The concept was cool too. Per Mike Portnoy's words, it's like Black Mirror meets Battle Royale.


----------



## Woodland Burl

Alberto7 said:


> It's a good show, certainly creative, but the whole "drama and gratuitous gore" thing seems to be where the hype is fixated.



Yeah, gore apparently always gives a show the Big Stamp of Approval. Gore is fine and all, but man it can get old fast. I don't feel Squid Game is as gory as it could have been though. There's blood, sure, but it doesn't feel excessive given the circumstances. Imagine if it was an HBO show. Phew!


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, gore wasn't the worst on SG. I think the word I was looking for is something more akin to "graphic" or "raw". Gratuitous in its portrayal of violence and misery. Then again, that's kinda the whole premise 

Don't get me wrong though, I really did enjoy the show. It's more so that when I perceive something is way overhyped I tend to comment more on the negative in an attempt to ground myself and not get carried away by the hype.


----------



## spudmunkey

The last season of Shameless. I'm surprised this show doesn't seem to get much discussion. At least I don't see much. Starting the last episode. Fuck, man. I saw Lip's house issue coming a mile away, but still...I felt that in my soul.


----------



## Adieu

What's worth watching on Hulu? Thx.


----------



## nightflameauto

Adieu said:


> What's worth watching on Hulu? Thx.


It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - best comedy of the modern age, bar none
Bob's Burgers - stupid fun cartoon about a family that runs a burger joint

There's a million more, but that's my top-level first reaction to that question.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adieu said:


> What's worth watching on Hulu? Thx.


Trigun, Dark Side of the Ring (Vince McMahon's steroid trials are this week, but I don't know when they are adding to Hulu), Bob's Burgers.


----------



## spudmunkey

Handmaid's Tail, Brooklyn 99, Only Murders in the Building, Killing Eve, What We Do in the Shadows, Archer, Lego Masters, I've heard Reservation Dogs is good, Y The Last Man seems like it could be good. Bob's Burgers, Atlanta, Solar Opposites if you need something Rick and Morty-ish, 11.22.63 was pretty good if I remember right. Rescue Me, Nathan For You, Freaks and Geeks, Community, Always Sunny


----------



## possumkiller

Adieu said:


> What's worth watching on Hulu? Thx.


quickdraw


----------



## nightflameauto

spudmunkey said:


> Handmaid's Tail, Brooklyn 99, Only Murders in the Building, Killing Eve, What We Do in the Shadows, Archer, Lego Masters, I've heard Reservation Dogs is good, Y The Last Man seems like it could be good. Bob's Burgers, Atlanta, Solar Opposites if you need something Rick and Morty-ish, 11.22.63 was pretty good if I remember right. Rescue Me, Nathan For You, Freaks and Geeks, Community, Always Sunny


We must have very similar tastes. About 3/4ths of what you're listing is on my classics list.

Collin Robinson (What We Do in the Shadows) may be the greatest character of all time.

Lego Masters is shockingly compelling for a competition show.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I just threw on Arcane: League of Legends. 

First episode in. daaaaaamn, that style is amazing. Love that painterly look. The animation is top notch too. Lighting is great. Super colorful and moody.


----------



## thebeesknees22

binged all that's out of Arcane. (first 3 episodes)

that.... was great. Fantastic. Friggin' top notch.

I will say no more.


----------



## nightflameauto

Cartoons are a tough sell in my house. I love 'em, but the wife's sorta/kinda iffy on them unless I get really inistent. That Arcane thing looks rad as shit. Maybe I'll talk her into it.

Finished Shameless. That finale was a bit of a wet fart to cap off a show that was so filled to the brim with shenanigans. Ah well. Finales are hard.

Also finished Squid Game. I dig that type of premise anyway, and they played with it enough to keep it interesting. The game settings were great. The psycho chick taking out the dude that betrayed her was a real standing ovation level moment. The end was a little twisty without being completely turn you on your head stupid. I didn't care about the obvious setup for next season, but you know. That's TV for you.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Found out MADtv is on HBO Max so I've been watching a ton of that. I forgot Key and Peele were on the later seasons of that show.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Arcane caught my attention but every time I think of League of Legends I gag a little bit. 

Is it fan service or like a legitimate show that can stand in its own?


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Arcane caught my attention but every time I think of League of Legends I gag a little bit.
> 
> Is it fan service or like a legitimate show that can stand in its own?



Dunno. I never played the game. The show's great though for the ones that are out, but that's me coming from not knowing anything about league of legends.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

BlackMastodon said:


> Arcane caught my attention but every time I think of League of Legends I gag a little bit.
> 
> Is it fan service or like a legitimate show that can stand in its own?



It 100% stands on its own, I was always big into the story behind the game bc playing the game is a toxic cesspool but the universe is great. The show has a shit ton of fanservice if you're a nerd like me and notice little shit in the game's story and like to pick apart shows for little details but they're extremely subtle and it's a great show by itself. There's nothing you need to know going into it and honestly it would be more fun not knowing the inevitable fate of the characters by the end. Part 1 is pretty good, a little slower paced and with a lot of good setup, and part 2 is complete madness with tons of cliffhangers. I'm just hoping part 3 delivers. 


Honestly my favorite show I've seen since The Boys and that's not bc I'm a League fan, it's legitimately very well written with very few oversights/plot holes/poorly written characters.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TheBolivianSniper said:


> It 100% stands on its own, I was always big into the story behind the game bc playing the game is a toxic cesspool but the universe is great. The show has a shit ton of fanservice if you're a nerd like me and notice little shit in the game's story and like to pick apart shows for little details but they're extremely subtle and it's a great show by itself. There's nothing you need to know going into it and honestly it would be more fun not knowing the inevitable fate of the characters by the end. Part 1 is pretty good, a little slower paced and with a lot of good setup, and part 2 is complete madness with tons of cliffhangers. I'm just hoping part 3 delivers.
> 
> 
> Honestly my favorite show I've seen since The Boys and that's not bc I'm a League fan, it's legitimately very well written with very few oversights/plot holes/poorly written characters.




I watched EP04 last night and man, I can't get over just how awesome the style is. They totally nailed that painterly look. It was great how they mixed in 2d stuff as well. It's just gorgeous looking. 

I need to dig up who worked on that, because damn... it is well done.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Adieu

So what was the deal with the Shameless finale, anyway? A bunch of hooks for potential spinoff pilots? Or just a badly executed attempt at a sense of "life goes on"?


----------



## nightflameauto

Adieu said:


> So what was the deal with the Shameless finale, anyway? A bunch of hooks for potential spinoff pilots? Or just a badly executed attempt at a sense of "life goes on"?


It's 100% a bunch of hooks for spinoffs, while also doing the lazy, hazy life goes on BS.

If you can stand subtitles, I'm telling everybody I know to watch Beforeigners. Give it two episodes. If you aren't hooked, it's not gonna get better for you. But I can't imagine not being hooked by then. It's a serious drama but has so much humor in the writing that I find myself having to pause it to catch my breath about ever two to three minutes from laughing. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I’ve been watching Community and really like it. Four seasons in, and it still hasn’t gotten too terribly bogged down with inane shit. I call this the “Supernatural Effect.”


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I’ve been watching Community and really like it. Four seasons in, and it still hasn’t gotten too terribly bogged down with inane shit. I call this the “Supernatural Effect.”



There is the "gas leak" season...I forget which that was. Was that the Yahoo season?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> There is the "gas leak" season...I forget which that was. Was that the Yahoo season?


Don’t know. I don’t think Hulu has that season, and I’m not searching for the Yahoo season.


----------



## spudmunkey

Ahh, ok. Looking into it, the 4th season is the "gas leak" season, when Dan Harmon wasn't a part of it. Season 6 was the Yahoo season.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don’t know. I don’t think Hulu has that season, and I’m not searching for the Yahoo season.


Definitely watch the Yahoo season, season 6. It has some of my favourite episodes and the finale is just too good.


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> Definitely watch the Yahoo season, season 6. It has some of my favourite episodes and the finale is just too good.



If it's the season I'm thinking of that has the episode with Garrett and his fiancee, then that alone justifies the entire season


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> If it's the season I'm thinking of that has the episode with Garrett and his fiancee, then that alone justifies the entire season


Yes, this is my favourite episode!

Also the best paintball episode, the grifting episode, Chief Star, Level 7 Susceptible, and Frankie is my favourite character. I think if we could swap iPads for MeowMeowBeenz it'd be my favourite season.


----------



## nightflameauto

Zardoz episode = bast episode, but only if you've seen that complete whack-job drug induced freak-show of a movie.

That or floor is lava.


----------



## Drew

Have one episode left on Foundation, but I started The Wheel of Time over the weekend, and I'm I guess relieved more than anything - it's not perfect, but it's actually so far really pretty good, and I loved those books as a kid. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this goes, though I will say it's probably a little confusing if you haven't read the books, after the first three episodes - there's some things they probably should have explained that haven't (like, when Moraine mentions Rand, Mat, Perrin, and Egwene are all ta'averan, maybe introducing that concept and having the layperson viewer have any idea what the fuck she meant by that might have helped. ) 

But, honestly, it's been pretty well done so far, and if they pull off the first season this well and get enough traction to start throwing some serious money at this, I can't wait to see how it evolves.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started up Sharp Objects on the weekend. I can watch anything where Amy Adams is playing super pensive like in Arrival (one of my partner's favourites and very high up for me, too). Damn do I love a good Southern Gothic mystery, but also the music is awesome. I just wish the files I have included subtitles.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Started up Sharp Objects on the weekend. I can watch anything where Amy Adams is playing super pensive like in Arrival (one of my partner's favourites and very high up for me, too). Damn do I love a good Southern Gothic mystery, but also the music is awesome. I just wish the files I have included subtitles.


mann that is a fucked up miniseries. Really good though.


----------



## AMOS

CSI Vegas, SEAL Team, Walking Dead, SWAT


----------



## jaxadam

Drew said:


> Have one episode left on Foundation, but I started The Wheel of Time over the weekend, and I'm I guess relieved more than anything - it's not perfect, but it's actually so far really pretty good, and I loved those books as a kid. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this goes, though I will say it's probably a little confusing if you haven't read the books, after the first three episodes - there's some things they probably should have explained that haven't (like, when Moraine mentions Rand, Mat, Perrin, and Egwene are all ta'averan, maybe introducing that concept and having the layperson viewer have any idea what the fuck she meant by that might have helped. )
> 
> But, honestly, it's been pretty well done so far, and if they pull off the first season this well and get enough traction to start throwing some serious money at this, I can't wait to see how it evolves.



We watched the first episode the other night. Not bad, considering I started the 1st book in the 6th grade (so like 1989ish). Always pictured the trollocs less fierce and more talkative.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> mann that is a fucked up miniseries. Really good though.


Patricia Clarkson's character is absolutely insufferable but it's getting to the point where I love to hate everything she says and does.


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> Started up Sharp Objects on the weekend. I can watch anything where Amy Adams is playing super pensive like in Arrival (one of my partner's favourites and very high up for me, too). Damn do I love a good Southern Gothic mystery, but also the music is awesome. I just wish the files I have included subtitles.


That show is pretty damned epic. And while the *BIG SHOCK* Blumhouse insipid final twist is choreographed so hard most people will be able to not only guess it, but be disgusted by the subtlety of a sledge hammer to the face in the way it's delivered, the show was still very much worth the watch.

Beforiegners is the god damned shit. I fucking love Alfhildr's character so much I think she might overtake my favorites from Supernatural if this gets another few seasons under it's belt.

That actress should totally play Bas if they ever make a movie about prime time Skid Row. Not only does she look just like him back then, she has his swagger down.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Started Hawkeye this afternoon on Disney+
Clint watching 'Rogers: The Musical' is a 24 carat slice of fried comedy gold!


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> That show is pretty damned epic. And while the *BIG SHOCK* Blumhouse insipid final twist is choreographed so hard most people will be able to not only guess it, but be disgusted by the subtlety of a sledge hammer to the face in the way it's delivered, the show was still very much worth the watch.


Finished it last night and I couldn't agree more. The finally fell a little flat but overall the series was great. Basically how I feel about True Detective Season 1, so still worth a watch even if it didn't finish as well as I would've liked.


----------



## Drew

jaxadam said:


> We watched the first episode the other night. Not bad, considering I started the 1st book in the 6th grade (so like 1989ish). Always pictured the trollocs less fierce and more talkative.


I was in fourth or fifth grade, so probably around the same time here. I re-read them after the last was released, five or six years ago, and I remember the first time you see a Trolloc it actually _does_ talk to Rand, which when he told Moraine et al afterwards they were kind of shocked because Trollocs don't really talk. I think they work better in writing, as weird half man half beast hybrids, than in the flesh, but you never really see them aside from as a blur while moving, so it works. Overall I have high hopes here, though.


----------



## zappatton2

Really dug No Murders in the Building. And I can re-watch Always Sunny and What We Do in the Shadows chronically. But currently enjoying the Chucky series, always had a soft spot for the lil' guy.


----------



## Ralyks

New South Park special was fantastic.


----------



## Adieu

Anyone yet see if the new Witcher season is less crappy or even worse?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Adieu said:


> Anyone yet see if the new Witcher season is less crappy or even worse?



it's on my list if i can just stop working 80-100hrs a week. 

The first season was...pretty bad lol

I'm just hoping it has less Yennefer, and more action. But i don't have high hopes for that.


----------



## Adieu

thebeesknees22 said:


> it's on my list if i can just stop working 80-100hrs a week.
> 
> The first season was...pretty bad lol
> 
> I'm just hoping it has less Yennefer, and more action. But i don't have high hopes for that.



Oh wow

I thought it was shit for another reason.

I'm annoyed by Geralt the roided Halforc Tank (instead of the agi build multiclass), the *partially* appearance-blind casting, everybody wearing crappy tinted contacts, the unnatural CGI, the cheap random videogame monster graphics for classic Eastern Euro folklore beasties, the wooden extras, and the crappy unnatural nature shots (what is this desert-looking crap for a medieval europe knockoff setting? Rent a damn forest). Oh and their Ciri is just too obnoxious, grown-ass wench trying to play a little kid what's up with that?

Hell even the dirt-cheap old Polish series did 10x better

You a games fan or an oldskool novels fan?


----------



## spudmunkey

Watched the 2nd half of Masters of the Universe. Thankfully it wasn't so focused 100% on Teela, but more so than the first half, this 2nd half seemed like it must have been a very rushed/compressed schedule. From the plot, to the animation, to the dialog to the voice acting, it all seemed like a first draft. The season-ending scene, though, seems super interesting, though.


----------



## spudmunkey

Arcane on Netflix. I've never even seen a second of League of Legends gameplay, and know nothing about any of the games. The show is pretty cool, so far. I'm up to the 4th episode, which is where the show takes it's turn after establishing all of the lore, and introducing the characters.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Adieu said:


> Oh wow
> 
> I thought it was shit for another reason.
> 
> I'm annoyed by Geralt the roided Halforc Tank (instead of the agi build multiclass), the *partially* appearance-blind casting, everybody wearing crappy tinted contacts, the unnatural CGI, the cheap random videogame monster graphics for classic Eastern Euro folklore beasties, the wooden extras, and the crappy unnatural nature shots (what is this desert-looking crap for a medieval europe knockoff setting? Rent a damn forest). Oh and their Ciri is just too obnoxious, grown-ass wench trying to play a little kid what's up with that?
> 
> Hell even the dirt-cheap old Polish series did 10x better
> 
> You a games fan or an oldskool novels fan?









I love the first season for all its goofiness and Henry Cavill saves the whole show. I do hope the 2nd season has more Geralt but my partner and I have been looking forward to Season 2 basically since Season 1 dropped. 

That being said we never read the books or played the games so I have no attachment to the series besides hearing my dad's voice in the back of my head being happy that a Polish dude who wasn't a pope is famous for something.


----------



## Adieu

Ok, so basically the problems are:

1) Geralt is a smart lightly equipped finesse fighter who uses potions and minor magic skills (not sure what the approved term is, read it in another language)... not this towering low IQ hulk character

2) A lot of stuff is from actual Slavic folklore, which they kinda screwed up

3) The original plot has black people who are black already. Which they messed with by race blinding the casting for other roles.

4) They screwed up the bard sidekick. He wasn't this cheesy or young. Although the time skips somewhat justify it, he's supposed to be a younger-looking aging lech.

5) Yennefer is old as dirt, powerful, and bipolar as hell. This kid doesn't cut it.

6) Ciri is an actual kid. More Arya, less this overgrown wench. Original show Ciri, more correct:




7) The setting is European-flavored, central and eastern. Peasants with fake British accents don't really make it so.


----------



## nightflameauto

Wheel of Time is actually getting somewhere now. I don't love what an asshole their making some of the characters, but that's TV for you. Lovable, well reasoning characters in books are always assholes on screen. Sorta sickening, but at least they're moving the story along.

Great special effects in the last episode.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> Wheel of Time is actually getting somewhere now. I don't love what an asshole their making some of the characters, but that's TV for you. Lovable, well reasoning characters in books are always assholes on screen. Sorta sickening, but at least they're moving the story along.
> 
> Great special effects in the last episode.



I'm only three episodes in, but my wife finished it and really liked it.


----------



## Drew

I'm caught up with the latest episode, and, well, spoiler for anyone who hasn't read the books and doesn't know where this is going already, 



Spoiler



Is anyone else annoyrd that they spent half an episode teasing the viewer that maybe Nynaeve is the Dragon Reborn, something like an episode and a half teasing the viewer that Mat is almost definitely the Dragon Reborn, and then did like a 60-second data dump flashback with weaves shown, plus a flashback to a Rand carrying his delirious injured father to Two Rivers after the trolloc attack, which happened in the books but in the show Rand was already in town with his father, babbling about an Aiel baby, when it became time to say, "Surprise! it's been Rand this whole time!"

Like, they're moving so fucking fact with the story in a number of ways, couldn't they maybe have used that time a little more constructively?



I've been enjoying it anyway, and some of the departures I think work (the speculation that the Dragon Reborn could be a man OR a woman, for one), and some of the casting has been phenomenal - Logain, Lan, and Mat, although I just heard he was recast for some reason for Season 2. But, for the time being, I'm back to keeping my expectations low and just trying to enjoy the scenery.


----------



## nightflameauto

Drew said:


> I'm caught up with the latest episode, and, well, spoiler for anyone who hasn't read the books and doesn't know where this is going already,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else annoyrd that they spent half an episode teasing the viewer that maybe Nynaeve is the Dragon Reborn, something like an episode and a half teasing the viewer that Mat is almost definitely the Dragon Reborn, and then did like a 60-second data dump flashback with weaves shown, plus a flashback to a Rand carrying his delirious injured father to Two Rivers after the trolloc attack, which happened in the books but in the show Rand was already in town with his father, babbling about an Aiel baby, when it became time to say, "Surprise! it's been Rand this whole time!"
> 
> Like, they're moving so fucking fact with the story in a number of ways, couldn't they maybe have used that time a little more constructively?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying it anyway, and some of the departures I think work (the speculation that the Dragon Reborn could be a man OR a woman, for one), and some of the casting has been phenomenal - Logain, Lan, and Mat, although I just heard he was recast for some reason for Season 2. But, for the time being, I'm back to keeping my expectations low and just trying to enjoy the scenery.


I find my own enjoyment is greatly enhanced by the weekly consumption of edibles followed by a bit of whiskey to get the mind numb to the stupid bits. Without that, I'm sure I'd be even more annoyed by the contradictions and derps.


----------



## Drew

nightflameauto said:


> I find my own enjoyment is greatly enhanced by the weekly consumption of edibles followed by a bit of whiskey to get the mind numb to the stupid bits. Without that, I'm sure I'd be even more annoyed by the contradictions and derps.


I haven't tried edibles, but whiskey or gin improves most things, and I've been working my way though a whiskey advent calendar my fiancee got me for te last few episodes. Before that, I mostly just focused on the scenery.  

Some of the changes, IMO, work, though. 



Spoiler



In _theory_ opening the door to the possibility that the Dragon could be reborn as a man or a woman, and fix or break the wheel, seemed interesting. The Darkfriend at the first inn taking the unexpected "I support the Dark One because there is so much pain and suffering in this world, and he needs the Dragon to break the Wheel so we don't have to live like this endlessly" was... I'll be curious if they continue to present oddly sympathetic Darkfriends. And the Moriane/Siuan relationship was hinted at pretty discretely but heavily in the book, what with them being "pillow friends" as apprentices, so that isn'y a surprise at all, though I'm ambivalent as it gives them another motivation to be working together in secrecy.



Some of them, though, bring on the whiskey.  I loved these books as a kid though so I'm just fighting nostalgia here, but while it really is a pretty good show, i just don't feel like it's fully doing the source material justice. 

Anyone else find it funny that the Waystones inspired Nether Portals in Minecraft, and the Waygates in the show look way more like Nether Portals than they do the smooth white slabs with engraved leaves on them in the book.


----------



## nightflameauto

Drew said:


> I haven't tried edibles, but whiskey or gin improves most things, and I've been working my way though a whiskey advent calendar my fiancee got me for te last few episodes. Before that, I mostly just focused on the scenery.
> 
> Some of the changes, IMO, work, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In _theory_ opening the door to the possibility that the Dragon could be reborn as a man or a woman, and fix or break the wheel, seemed interesting. The Darkfriend at the first inn taking the unexpected "I support the Dark One because there is so much pain and suffering in this world, and he needs the Dragon to break the Wheel so we don't have to live like this endlessly" was... I'll be curious if they continue to present oddly sympathetic Darkfriends. And the Moriane/Siuan relationship was hinted at pretty discretely but heavily in the book, what with them being "pillow friends" as apprentices, so that isn'y a surprise at all, though I'm ambivalent as it gives them another motivation to be working together in secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them, though, bring on the whiskey.  I loved these books as a kid though so I'm just fighting nostalgia here, but while it really is a pretty good show, i just don't feel like it's fully doing the source material justice.
> 
> Anyone else find it funny that the Waystones inspired Nether Portals in Minecraft, and the Waygates in the show look way more like Nether Portals than they do the smooth white slabs with engraved leaves on them in the book.


My memories of the books are pretty washed over at this point, as I gave up somewhere during book four or something. I just remember thinking I'd read four hundred pages of bullshit with nothing happening and set them aside for something with a bit more action. But I do remember bits and pieces.

I get the feeling the creative team behind the show read the books once, wrote summaries that sorta/kinda got the vibe, then decided to use those summaries without ever going back to the source to touch things up during production. Sometimes that works, and sometimes it just makes my brain go, "um, why?"


----------



## Drew

nightflameauto said:


> My memories of the books are pretty washed over at this point, as I gave up somewhere during book four or something. I just remember thinking I'd read four hundred pages of bullshit with nothing happening and set them aside for something with a bit more action. But I do remember bits and pieces.
> 
> I get the feeling the creative team behind the show read the books once, wrote summaries that sorta/kinda got the vibe, then decided to use those summaries without ever going back to the source to touch things up during production. Sometimes that works, and sometimes it just makes my brain go, "um, why?"


You got out at a good point, actually, as 5-9 or so not much of anything happens. In the end it IS worth it, though one of the things I was hoping for with this show was they could do a book a season through 4, one for the next 4-5 books, and then pick it back up at a book a season and we could get a far more concise version. I've kind of given up on that now.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> I just remember thinking I'd read four hundred pages of bullshit with nothing happening and set them aside for something with a bit more action. But I do remember bits and pieces.



This is exactly exactly exactly what happened with me. I remember feeling like I was reading literally nothing. I switched over to RA Salvatore.


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> This is exactly exactly exactly what happened with me. I remember feeling like I was reading literally nothing. I switched over to RA Salvatore.


I went to Peter F Hamilton's "Reality Dysfunction" after. It felt like a breakneck pace after the Wheel of Time books.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> I went to Peter F Hamilton's "Reality Dysfunction" after. It felt like a breakneck pace after the Wheel of Time books.



I just finished Fallen Dragon a month or so ago and that was a banger.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Enjoying Wheel of Time, thankful I never read the books because I'm sure I wouldn't like it as much.

The Witcher is shockingly good for a video game adaptation. I never played the game(s?), but I've sat through many hours of far worse original fantasy. I just finished S2, and while there were plot elements I would've liked to have seen explored more boldly, overall I thought it was a pretty strong followup to S1 and has me optimistic for S3.

For my tastes, it executes the "gritty, ugly faux middle ages" vibe more "gracefully"/less cringily than Game of Thrones (the show).


----------



## Adieu

wheresthefbomb said:


> The Witcher is shockingly good for a video game adaptation.



It's not though.

It has a stack of source novels. And isn't even the first television series on them.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Not what I've been watching, necessarily, but the mention of Wheel of Time brings to mind the upcoming Lord of the Rings series that's being made on Amazon, and I just cannot help but feel quite a bit apprehensive, especially since pretty much everyone who was there to make sure it adhered to the source material is either dead or fired. I just want a faithful adaptation of the source material, how fucking hard is that? The trilogy that was released from 2001-2003, while good, still has quite a bit to complain about, 1.) that they nerfed the shit out of Sauron 2.) introduced plot holes when there were none and as such, memes have become the "accepted" knowledge of the Legendarium 3.) Peter Jackson's hard on for non-sensical scenes that didn't even exist in the books (The Witch King breaking Gandalf's staff). At this point, throwing a gratuitous scene of someone taking it up the shitter while dumping exposition is the least of my worries.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Adieu said:


> It's not though.
> 
> It has a stack of source novels. And isn't even the first television series on them.


Nah, it's still entertaining TV. It's a very different adaptation from the source material and games and previous Polish movies/show but from every interview I've seen with the creators, they always refer to it as their adaptation, nothing saying they were being 100% faithful to the books.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Adieu said:


> It's not though.
> 
> It has a stack of source novels. And isn't even the first television series on them.



It's all relative. I have zero familiarity with any of this material, so I judge it on its own merits weighed against other contemporary fantasy TV series and video game adaptations with which I am familiar. By those metrics it bats well above average, thereby exceeding my expectations for how any given hour will be spent with Netflix. 

They key to my enjoyment of shows is a precise blend of low expectations and lack of knowledge regarding the franchise. Ignorance is truly bliss.


----------



## Triple-J

Doom Patrol showed up on Starz (we don't have HBO max in the uk) I'm 7 eps in and it feels like a cocktail of the X-men, Hellboy and Monty Python that was directed David Lynch, it's very well written as all the characters get a fair bit of screentime and it manages to combine serious character drama with incredibly absurd humour very well but best of all it never feels predictable.
This is one of the few adaptations that hits the spot on both levels because as a tv viewer it's weirdness is a breath of fresh air but as a comic book reader I dig it because the comics were this weird too so it's actually a pretty good adaptation.


----------



## WarMachine

Cobra Kai season 4
Binge watched the shit out of it last night lol. Good shit!

Dexter New Blood
fucking sucks that it's almost over. Not looking real promising that there will be anything past the 1st season..


----------



## Crungy

Knight Rider.


----------



## MFB

I decided to rewatch ALL of It's Always Sunny from the very beginning, and have made it up to season 9. The first, I'd say 2 seasons are the definition of "great ideas, OK execution" but once the 3rd season kicks in and everyone seems to be defined is when it really picks up. And then probably 4-8 are what's considered to be the "peak" Sunny, since S8 ends with the cereal defense episode. 

When I was still following it, I think I saw through this season and maybe some of S10 here and there, but the titles don't seem to ring any bells at the moment. And even after that, there's still 4 more seasons to catch up to the latest episode of I wanted to.

Not sure if I will, but it's on the table. I also need to rewatch all of Euphoria S1 before S2 drops next Sunday.


----------



## nightflameauto

We powered through the new season of Cobra Kai in one day / evening. Holy shit is this show knocking it out of the park. Daniel's kids are little fuckfaces. The Cobra Kai gang are worse. Watching the little black dude transform from picked on loser to complete asshole was cool. And seeing the start of a turn for Robbie after the way he was during the season was kinda nice too. The way they build these characters is truly phenomenal. Especially when compared to how many fun shows treat characters as cardboard cut-out single dimensional drivel.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Watched the 1st 2 ep of Boba Fett, really its pretty good, a little slow in comparision to The Mandalorian's 1st season's first few episodes, alot of back story so far too after the Sarlacc and his time with the Sand People, cool to see the Sand People fleshed out beyond their limited time in the main film canon and showing them as alot more than just savages. Hopefully the pace will pick up and more time will be spent in the "present day" with Boba dealing with all the sh1t he is getting as the new crime lord, and more time on screen for Fennec Shand too as she is proper bad ass


----------



## WarMachine

nightflameauto said:


> We powered through the new season of Cobra Kai in one day / evening. Holy shit is this show knocking it out of the park. Daniel's kids are little fuckfaces. The Cobra Kai gang are worse. Watching the little black dude transform from picked on loser to complete asshole was cool. And seeing the start of a turn for Robbie after the way he was during the season was kinda nice too. The way they build these characters is truly phenomenal. Especially when compared to how many fun shows treat characters as cardboard cut-out single dimensional drivel.


Good shit right?! And seeing Silver turning back into a bigger whack job than what he was in KK3 is really cool. And I'm liking how Daniel and Johnny are adopting each others styles/habits without realizing it. Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## nightflameauto

WarMachine said:


> Good shit right?! And seeing Silver turning back into a bigger whack job than what he was in KK3 is really cool. And I'm liking how Daniel and Johnny are adopting each others styles/habits without realizing it. Can't wait for the next season!


It's too bad it takes so long for the seasons to come out. They left us with a heck of a cliffhanger.


----------



## MFB

Halfway through S11 of IASIP now, the gang is getting rough guys, I don't know if I can make it to S15.

But God damn if I don't love me some Mac N Dennis Move to the Suburbs


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> Halfway through S11 of IASIP now, the gang is getting rough guys, I don't know if I can make it to S15.
> 
> But God damn if I don't love me some Mac N Dennis Move to the Suburbs


That whole suburbs plotline was some next level shit.

Man I love that show.


----------



## CanserDYI

Okay personally I found the second episode of Book of Boba Fett to be a bit more redeeming than the first episode. Found the spice dream part quite fuckin "WOTTT??? " but much better than that first abysmal episode.


----------



## WarMachine

If anyone is a fan of Dexter....

FUCK THE NEW SEASON FINALE!!!!

That's all i'll say..
FUCK


----------



## zappatton2

Man, that Dexter finale....

I will say, I enjoyed the new Dexter series to the same level as the first time I saw the first season of the original run. Kinda glad they came back to salvage the series, wonder if GoT would ever consider the same.


----------



## zappatton2

WarMachine said:


> If anyone is a fan of Dexter....
> 
> FUCK THE NEW SEASON FINALE!!!!
> 
> That's all i'll say..
> FUCK


Haha, literally was typing the same when you posted.


----------



## WarMachine

zappatton2 said:


> Haha, literally was typing the same when you posted.


My wife and i are gonna be pissed for a while now.
I mean, WT actual FUCK?


----------



## WarMachine

[Dexter spoilers, move along if you haven't seen it]






The only way they could come close to saving it, that is if Showtime even entertains it, is go another 10 years in the future and have Harrison becoming Dexter, and have Dexter show up like Harry did. Other than that fuck it man lol.


----------



## TheBlackBard

I mean, it wasn't totally unexpected. If anything, it honored the code he had been given since the first time we heard about it. It sucks, but I don't think


Spoiler



Harrison is going to become another Dexter. If what Harrison says is true, then he's not like Dexter, he's just a pissed off kid that didn't have a stable life. That Dexter got away with what he was doing for as long as he did is remarkable in and of itself and if anything this also has been foretold. Dexter letting people get close to him, related or not is what has led to his downfall time and time again and this time it finally bit him in the ass but for good. Plus, Harrison made Dexter face the music. While it's debatable that anyone could consider what Dexter was doing as noble, fact is, many innocent people have died due to him directly by his hand or otherwise. He's an animal that needed to be put down.


----------



## WarMachine

TheBlackBard said:


> I mean, it wasn't totally unexpected. If anything, it honored the code he had been given since the first time we heard about it. It sucks, but I don't think
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison is going to become another Dexter. If what Harrison says is true, then he's not like Dexter, he's just a pissed off kid that didn't have a stable life. That Dexter got away with what he was doing for as long as he did is remarkable in and of itself and if anything this also has been foretold. Dexter letting people get close to him, related or not is what has led to his downfall time and time again and this time it finally bit him in the ass but for good. Plus, Harrison made Dexter face the music. While it's debatable that anyone could consider what Dexter was doing as noble, fact is, many innocent people have died due to him directly by his hand or otherwise. He's an animal that needed to be put down.


All true. But man, why bring back a great series "because the fans didn't like the original ending" to an ending they HAD to know fans wouldn't like. I get it, it's like the director of John Wick. I read something a while back when people were asking for more when he was quoted saying that he wasn't supposed to survive the first movie, he can't always ride off into the sunset. Someday John Wick is going to have to die. And i totally get that. But one fucking season? And everything about mid way felt rushed to me. Angie was just a podunk sheriff that dealt with traffic stops and peoples animals getting loose before this. Then suddenly she becomes inspector clouseau. Perfect example; a few steps into the burned down home and she looks down and "oh shit, what's this?" and finds the rod. I was like WTF? Lol but all the negative aside, i'm glad we at least got _*something,*_ but damn man, that ending..


----------



## Demiurge

Yeah, another botched attempt at ending the series.



Spoiler



Ultimately, things ended pretty well for Dexter as a character. He made his son a killer like he wanted. His girlfriend came-around to the idea of vigilante justice, letting Harrison- a supremely important witness- run off. And there's no way the Bay Harbor Butcher murders will be placed on him. The show, like Dexter himself, never really understood what justice means for the living so I guess it was at least consistent.


----------



## MFB

Finished IASIP up to S15, which really was just OK. The show is trying new things, but I think it's just a shadow of itself at times and needs to hang it up before it becomes truly unfunny.

Meanwhile, Euphoria S2 continues to kill it while only being two episodes in and episode 3 is set to come out the gate HOT. I have no idea what's in store for the season, and I love it.

Might start Ozarks, not sure yet, after suddenly finishing Sunny I feel like I need something a bit gritty


----------



## Lorcan Ward

IASIP Season 15 had some of its funniest jokes and worst plots they've done in the show but it definitely felt like they didn't have a script for a lot of it and Covid made a mess of their filming plans. I can't believe it took them 15 seasons to


Spoiler



finally get to Ireland. Charlie and Mac's stories were hilarious and they did get a very good grasp of Irish humour and society which most shows fail completely at.



Wheel of Time Season 1 was pretty good. With no knowledge of the books I felt the show did a very good job building the characters and world until the last episode which completely lost me. I heard there was meant to be 2 more episodes, planned choreography fights that were cut and the director quit at the point so I'm still hopeful for season 2. 

I really enjoyed Witcher Season 2. I understand the criticisms people have though. 

I tried 2 episodes of Book of Boba Fett but gave up. I love Star Wars but its not hooking me in.


----------



## nightflameauto

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel. I haven't laughed at a show that hard in a long time. They do a great balance of humor and drama, and some of the subtleties are real gut-punchers when they hit you. Her dad talking about how mom needs all these creature comforts while he'd be comfortable sleeping in the street, and then having the maid ask him about his feet and talking about rubbing them for him mid conversation about did me in.

Susie is a riot every time she's on screen.

Can't wait for more.


----------



## Andromalia

The Expanse:
Decent ending for the series while the books do carry on after that. Overall a very, very good scifi series.

Wheel of time: pretty pictures and photography but the actors are just bad. Plot is too much like Lord of the Rings, I did hear it got less simplistic later on as the author progressed in skill. But nothing is going to fix the bad actors so the series is probably a bust.

Witcher 2: I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## nightflameauto

One thing I don't get with the Expanse is the way they left the settler story so open-ended. I suppose we aren't supposed to worry about that, but it was a bit odd where they left that hanging.

Great show overall though. Even if the end felt a bit abrupt.


----------



## spudmunkey

Y The Last Man

Of course, we made it to the 8th of 10 episodes of season 1 before learning that there will be no more of the planned 5-6 season full story. *sigh* and I assume the 10th episode ends with a major cliffhanger, and no main questions will be answered.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> Y The Last Man
> 
> Of course, we made it to the 8th of 10 episodes of season 1 before learning that there will be no more of the planned 5-6 season full story. *sigh* and I assume the 10th episode ends with a major cliffhanger, and no main questions will be answered.


In all fairness, the show sounded lame and didn’t seem like it would go past season one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Y The Last Man
> 
> Of course, we made it to the 8th of 10 episodes of season 1 before learning that there will be no more of the planned 5-6 season full story. *sigh* and I assume the 10th episode ends with a major cliffhanger, and no main questions will be answered.


Eh, just read the comics, they're way better. The way the show handled the story is all kinds of fucked


----------



## Jarmake

spudmunkey said:


> Y The Last Man
> 
> Of course, we made it to the 8th of 10 episodes of season 1 before learning that there will be no more of the planned 5-6 season full story. *sigh* and I assume the 10th episode ends with a major cliffhanger, and no main questions will be answered.



I got to episode 2 and quit watching. It was just meh.

I've been watching "the last man on earth" and it's been quite good. Manu facepalms have been had and for a comedy show it has been surprisingly depressing once in a while. Going on season 3 right now, going to watch it 'til the end for sure.


----------



## spudmunkey

Eh, it wasn't bad. If it went on too long, it would definitely be like The Walking Dead.

My thing is to give a show until completing episode 4 if I'm at all interested. The first 2-3 episodes are setting the world, introducing characters...but it's usually not until the 4th episode until there's a major plot point that anchors at least the season, if not the show. This one, I enjoyed it enough to keep going. I wouldn't have finished _Invincible_ if I didn't give it the 4 episodes. And I LOVED that show.

I also don't mind when shows/movies diverge from the source material...I think The Shining was better than it would have been, had they stuck to the book, for example.

But, yeah... _The Last Man On Earth _is way more enjoyable, either way.


----------



## USMarine75

A movie not TV show but since it was on Netflix I’ll mention anyways… me and the wife just watched Don’t Look Up. It didn’t receive good reviews but I really liked it and the wife absolutely loved it. Although it made her really angry because it was basically an allegory for Trump and the GOP/Q-Anon/Right response to the Pandemic.


----------



## MFB

I thought it was supposed to be global warming?

I haven't seen it but best review I read was that Leo was Oscar worthy for acting like he likes women his own age.


----------



## spudmunkey

MFB said:


> I thought it was supposed to be global warming



that's what I thought, too, but there's lots of parallels


----------



## USMarine75

Yeah Pandemic, Climate Change, you can pretty much draw multiple parallels. I prob read Pandemic because of the more imminent current threat.


----------



## BlackMastodon

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah Pandemic, Climate Change, you can pretty much draw multiple parallels. I prob read Pandemic because of the more imminent current threat.


Probably any kind of science/logical thinking vs the alt-right?


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> I thought it was supposed to be global warming?
> 
> I haven't seen it but best review I read was that Leo was Oscar worthy for acting like he likes women his own age.


I heard he was a major bitch on-set most of the time. Which doesn't sound that unusual for him.

I quite enjoyed it in a way. Then again, I enjoy poking bears with sticks too.

I really loved his turn in his last appearance on that TV show where he went from trying to remain pleasant to full-fledged, "EVERY LIVING THING ON THIS PLANET IS GONNA FUCKING DIE!"

I know they played it comedically, but man there's some sads at how accurate it is to life in general at this point.


----------



## USMarine75

BlackMastodon said:


> Probably any kind of science/logical thinking vs the alt-right?



I think so. My poor wife was getting so frustrated with it because of how on-point it is with the current Extreme Right thinking. All I could think of was Sen Jim Inhofe (Chairman of the Senate's Environment and Public Works Committee) "proving" Global Warming doesn't exist with a snow ball.







https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...as-disproven-climate-change-once-and-for-all/



nightflameauto said:


> I heard he was a major bitch on-set most of the time. Which doesn't sound that unusual for him.
> 
> I quite enjoyed it in a way. Then again, I enjoy poking bears with sticks too.
> 
> I really loved his turn in his last appearance on that TV show where he went from trying to remain pleasant to full-fledged, "EVERY LIVING THING ON THIS PLANET IS GONNA FUCKING DIE!"
> 
> I know they played it comedically, but man there's some sads at how accurate it is to life in general at this point.



Yeah it def qualifies as a "dramedy".


----------



## nightflameauto

Started Tales from the Loop last night. Mind-fuck in episode one. Can't wait to see where they take it.


----------



## Andromalia

Since people talke about Y, I didn't dislike it but found it rather bland and trying to be woke a bit too much. Didn't particularly liked the actors either so I probably won't miss it that much. 
One series that was a good surprise was Homeland, though. I didn't expect it to be good at all and I found it pretty decent with a good pace.


----------



## Seabeast2000

King of the Con, 3 part series. 

If anything its a fascinating witness to psychology of a guy. He's still doing him, so there an empty spot for a 4th installment in 5-10 years or maybe sooner, who knows.


----------



## TheBlackBard

USMarine75 said:


> A movie not TV show but since it was on Netflix I’ll mention anyways… me and the wife just watched Don’t Look Up. It didn’t receive good reviews but I really liked it and the wife absolutely loved it. Although it made her really angry because it was basically an allegory for Trump and the GOP/Q-Anon/Right response to the Pandemic.




So she was upset because it didn't provide an escape from hearing about those fucktards or was it because she identifies with those fucktards?


----------



## USMarine75

TheBlackBard said:


> So she was upset because it didn't provide an escape from hearing about those fucktards or was it because she identifies with those fucktards?



She was upset because she saw so much of it actually occurring in real time right now or over the last 4 years. An idiot President, a govt that ignores the reality around it, etc. The “Don’t Look Up” aka MAGA crowd with their red hats. The doubting of facts or the belief in alternate facts. Etc.


----------



## TheBlackBard

USMarine75 said:


> She was upset because she saw so much of it actually occurring in real time right now or over the last 4 years. An idiot President, a govt that ignores the reality around it, etc. The “Don’t Look Up” aka MAGA crowd with their red hats. The doubting of facts or the belief in alternate facts. Etc.




Ah okay gotcha. Yeah, I won't lie that part was pretty heavy handed and though it wasn't out of place, I was just like... goddamn I've spent the entire movie laughing up to this point, now I'm being blatantly reminded of reality.


----------



## manu80

Archive 81
Really good. Tense, not too gory , maybe too much paranormal stuff at the end but looking forward to the S2 for sure.

Will start Peacemaker tonight, but my hopes aren't high. That kind of tone "let's be trashy and swear for the sake of it" don't impress me at all. It's funny 2mn and then it becomes ridiculous...S SQUAD wasn't great at all so...Just curious of where it will go...


----------



## nightflameauto

Letterkenny re-watch (again). Damn this show is funny. The timing of literally every person on the show is impeccable. Some of the back and forth they pull is inspired.

The girls hockey team are just utterly brutal to each other. Cracks me up how uncomfortable Jonesy and Riley get over it.


----------



## spudmunkey

When I'm watching, we've been re-watching (again) Bob's Burgers instead of starting anything new. Also, we've been watching Seinfeld starting with the first episode. About 2/3 of the way through the first season, and the game we've started playing is "How short could this episode be if they had smartphones?". The answer: often times within a minute after the subject of the episode is presented.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> Letterkenny re-watch (again). Damn this show is funny. The timing of literally every person on the show is impeccable. Some of the back and forth they pull is inspired.
> 
> The girls hockey team are just utterly brutal to each other. Cracks me up how uncomfortable Jonesy and Riley get over it.



Think I stopped Letterkenny around S4 where it seemed like it was just going through the motions at that point, can't imagine what the later seasons hold.



spudmunkey said:


> When I'm watching, we've been re-watching (again) Bob's Burgers instead of starting anything new. Also, we've been watching Seinfeld starting with the first episode. About 2/3 of the way through the first season, and the game we've started playing is "How short could this episode be if they had smartphones?". The answer: often times within a minute after the subject of the episode is presented.



Bob's Burger's was another one that I watched for the first handful of seasons, but at a certain point, I couldn't care to keep up with the syndication and it felt like it had run it's course. I rewatched Seinfeld over the summer, or maybe Fall, and it's just timeless honestly. So many of the later seasons still hold up to this day, and the back half of S8/first half of S9 get regularly quoted in my office.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> Think I stopped Letterkenny around S4 where it seemed like it was just going through the motions at that point, can't imagine what the later seasons hold.


They did have a dry spell there for a bit, but the last season and some change have been really back to form.


----------



## manu80

Started Peacemaker tonight. So basically being cool today is to throw a punchline and put f¨¨¨K every 3 seconds everywhere. Boring.....thin line between the hype and bad taste...
That's what ruined Deadpool 2 to me. Too much of...too much !!!
I'm curious about the plot still. Will check the 3rd episode. Not 100% convinced...


----------



## Thesius

Caught up on One Piece finally. I don't know what to do with my free time now. Definitely not practice


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thesius said:


> Caught up on One Piece finally. I don't know what to do with my free time now. Definitely not practice


isn't that shit like 500 episodes?


----------



## USMarine75

We finished Succession. What a great show. Can't wait for the next season. Luckily Billions started back up.


----------



## Thesius

KnightBrolaire said:


> isn't that shit like 500 episodes?


Just past 1000


----------



## nightflameauto

USMarine75 said:


> We finished Succession. What a great show. Can't wait for the next season. Luckily Billions started back up.


Has anything happened on Succession yet? My wife and I gave up near the end of season two. The constant "old man is awesome, all kids are shit and he's gonna tell them" got really old after that many episodes. I dig some shows with despicable characters, but not despicable characters telling a non-moving story.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thesius said:


> Just past 1000


jesus. I thought naruto was bloated


----------



## thebeesknees22

When one binge watches 1000 episodes it is no longer merely entertainment. It is life.


----------



## USMarine75

nightflameauto said:


> Has anything happened on Succession yet? My wife and I gave up near the end of season two. The constant "old man is awesome, all kids are shit and he's gonna tell them" got really old after that many episodes. I dig some shows with despicable characters, but not despicable characters telling a non-moving story.



Yes, lots of drama and cliff hangers.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Thesius said:


> Just past 1000


I'm curious what the ratio is of "actual" episodes to filler ones. I'm not a big anime person and have only watched a handful but if it goes beyond 2 seasons it's usually a no from me.


----------



## Thesius

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm curious what the ratio is of "actual" episodes to filler ones. I'm not a big anime person and have only watched a handful but if it goes beyond 2 seasons it's usually a no from me.


9% of the anime is filler. Pretty low compared to a lot. When I started I just searched a list of filler episodes and completely skipped them when they were coming up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thesius said:


> 9% of the anime is filler. Pretty low compared to a lot. When I started I just searched a list of filler episodes and completely skipped them when they were coming up.


wow. naruto was like 70% filler


----------



## Thesius

KnightBrolaire said:


> wow. naruto was like 70% filler


That's on my list next. On a binge of shows I watched as a kid but never kept up with. Good to know I can write off a lot of episodes lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thesius said:


> That's on my list next. On a binge of shows I watched as a kid but never kept up with. Good to know I can write off a lot of episodes lmao


https://www.animefillerlist.com/shows/naruto
I was being hyperbolic, it's more like 40% but it's still a damn lot


----------



## MFB

I think Shippuden is the same amount of filler, but for that many more episodes compared to the original series. I did a canon only watch (in either this thread or the anime thread) and it was like, 400ish episodes worth to watch.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Just watched Ep5 of The Book of Boba Fett, by a mile the best episode coz it is, for the whole programme, except the last min, may as well be Ep1 of The Mandalorian S3!
Its a brilliant episode, Pedro Pascal's Mando is one of the very best Star Wars characters along with the whole Mandolorian mythos


----------



## manu80

I have watched the 4 episodes of Peacemaker so far. I thought I wouldn't like it but I must admit there are some good stuff in it.
-Pros : Story becomes intriguing at the 3rd episode. Character are loosers but likeable in a way. John Cena is 200% in his character. Good fight scenes, well done and mixed. And over it all : Great f%*¨n soundtrack !!!!!!! Glam/Heavy rock. Some band I knew some not, SO THX James Gunn (Sister Sin is just awesome)
-Cons : humor is heavy, some jokes fall flat and time is wasted in useless chit chat between characters....Hard to put aside in the beginning then you get used to it....


----------



## Louis Cypher

"The Book Of Boba Fett’s Best Episode Shows Exactly Why The Mandalorian Is Better"
https://www.empireonline.com/tv/fea...best-episode-shows-why-mandalorian-is-better/

A hard to argue with article on Empire online about the latest episode of The Book of Boba Fett


----------



## Louis Cypher

manu80 said:


> IGreat f%*¨n soundtrack !!!!!!! Glam/Heavy rock. Some band I knew some not, SO THX James Gunn (Sister Sin is just awesome)



Just seen Gunn has released the Peacemaker soundtrack to Spotify, whatta fcuking awesome list of tracks!! Quireboys, Tigertailz, Firehouse, Vain, Veins of Jenna & Faster Pussycat.... 
https://www.denofgeek.com/tv/peacemaker-soundtrack-complete-details-and-playlist/


----------



## manu80

And some tracks are very well placed in each episodes 
The Jawbreaker title playing while vigilante walks along the inmates with a smile on his face is pure badass !


----------



## Louis Cypher

Book of Boba Fett ep6 carries on where ep5 left off, ie 95% of it is a Mandalorian episode. Even so its a great episode, without wanting to spoil things, there are 3 major Mandalorian characters who appear plus a Star Wars legend. There is a brilliant, Sergio Leone-esque desert gun fight which introduces one of the best villians from the Clone Wars series.
This review from IGN sums up a lot about the episode and the series as a whole (review is full of spoilers btw). As good as the last two episodes have been imo, really I do think Boba and his story and the supporting characters in his story have been really short changed with the shared universe story telling. Shand & Jennifer Beals Garsa Fwip are completely wasted so far which is a huge shame as they offer so much they could add to the actual story of Boba taking and keeping his newly won place as Daimyo.
The series has panned out to be brutally honest as being little more than a new Mandalorian series prequel story rather than a proper Boba Fett series the character really deserved. I hope by the end of Ep7, the last in the current series, the opportunities aren't all wasted.

https://www.ign.com/articles/the-book-of-boba-fett-episode-6-review


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Louis Cypher said:


> Book of Boba Fett ep6 carries on where ep5 left off, ie 95% of it is a Mandalorian episode. Even so its a great episode, without wanting to spoil things, there are 3 major Mandalorian characters who appear plus a Star Wars legend. There is a brilliant, Sergio Leone-esque desert gun fight which introduces one of the best villians from the Clone Wars series.
> This review from IGN sums up a lot about the episode and the series as a whole (review is full of spoilers btw). As good as the last two episodes have been imo, really I do think Boba and his story and the supporting characters in his story have been really short changed with the shared universe story telling. Shand & Jennifer Beals Garsa Fwip are completely wasted so far which is a huge shame as they offer so much they could add to the actual story of Boba taking and keeping his newly won place as Daimyo.
> The series has panned out to be brutally honest as being little more than a new Mandalorian series prequel story rather than a proper Boba Fett series the character really deserved. I hope by the end of Ep7, the last in the current series, the opportunities aren't all wasted.
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/the-book-of-boba-fett-episode-6-review



Completely agree with this assessment. I loved it, but also felt sort of cheated at the end that it was "just" another Mandalorian episode.


----------



## nightflameauto

Exterminate all the Brutes - it will absolutely be triggering for some, and it's not at all an easy watch. It framed a lot of historical events I was aware of in much more glaringly blunt terms than they are usually framed and did manage to sprinkle in some things I wasn't aware of. Quality filmmaking from a very gifted director. They acted bits were a nice touch in a series that sets itself as a documentary and a way to keep things interesting between historical facts.

First two episodes of The Gilded Age - it bills itself as a period drama, and there is plenty of drama, but the acting and writing are so good that it's almost edging on being a comedy. From the odd-couple like aunts to the rumblings of polite society being utterly evil to each other, it's positively brimming with laughable moments. This one seems like something special.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Wrapped up S3 of Colony. It was a slog. The family/main characters have become tedious and basically impossible to empathize with. The writer(s) clearly intended to portray the characters as occupying some morally conflicted grey area, but for me it's a miss.


----------



## manu80

FInished Reacher on amazon.
Let's say it's an easy watch. No big surprise, ( I read some books of the serie, once you got one or two, it's always the same logic), good action sequences, Alan Ritchson is well cast. Perfect for a rainy week end


----------



## spudmunkey

Rewatching the first seasons of Ozark before starting the next one.

Also, started Murderville. The Conan (first) and Kumail Nanjiani (third) episodes were great. The others were OK (Marshawn Lynch, Annie Murph, Sharon Stone). Just have the last episode left, Ken Jeong.

It's basically structured improve comedy, set in a police murder mystery. Like how I imagine murder mystery dinner theater would be. Will Arnett plays the detective, and the guest celebrity plays the trainee partner. They say the guest isn't given a script and is just improvising, but they clearly have some "prompts" in their clue notebook. Then at the end, the guest has to pick which of the three suspects is the killer based on easilly-identified, planted clues.

It's not complex, and despitw the murder plot,, it's all played for laughs. I dont suspect it'll get a 2nd season.


----------



## MFB

I tried Murderville this weekend, it's pretty obvious they're not working with a script and seeing everyone break just makes it go from "could've been good" to "missed opportunity." Kumail's episode has such potential with the walks and whatnot, but it never quite got there even if it's one of the better episodes.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Rewatching the first seasons of Ozark before starting the next one.
> 
> Also, started Murderville. The Conan (first) and Kumail Nanjiani (third) episodes were great. The others were OK (Marshawn Lynch, Annie Murph, Sharon Stone). Just have the last episode left, Ken Jeong.
> 
> It's basically structured improve comedy, set in a police murder mystery. Like how I imagine murder mystery dinner theater would be. Will Arnett plays the detective, and the guest celebrity plays the trainee partner. They say the guest isn't given a script and is just improvising, but they clearly have some "prompts" in their clue notebook. Then at the end, the guest has to pick which of the three suspects is the killer based on easilly-identified, planted clues.
> 
> It's not complex, and despitw the murder plot,, it's all played for laughs. I dont suspect it'll get a 2nd season.


I just finished Ozark. (At least until part 2 drops.) Julia Garner is the best thing to happen on my Netflix list in a long time. She’s crazy good!


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> Completely agree with this assessment. I loved it, but also felt sort of cheated at the end that it was "just" another Mandalorian episode.


Seems like a good place to put this:




I’m actually wondering if the reason I like Mando better than Boba is that he’s got his helmet on more, and has that cool voice effect. I’d bet if Boba Fett had the cool voice thing going I’d dig him more. It looks and sounds sounds way cooler than seeing and hearing him without his helmet, where he looks like one of the grandpas at my kids dance recital.


----------



## manu80

Raised by wolves S2 has started !


----------



## zappatton2

I recently watched the last season of Search Party. I'm picturing the writers huddled in a room, saying "hey, this is our last season, let's just take this show right off the rails." And off the rails they went.

I get the negative reviews, I get the pissed-off fans that were on board with a different sort of show than what it turned into, but I still kinda loved it. I almost wish that was the finale of every show on TV, lol!


----------



## nightflameauto

Started Fleabag. Koi with halos (holy carps) that show cracks me up. They go to the women's silent retreat and there's a group of executives on a retreat for execs accused of sexual harassment screaming "SLUUUUUUT!" in the distance.

Sister one turns and goes, "Yes?"
Sister two goes, "We're gonna get raped. We're gonna get raped and murdered."
Sister one goes, "Every cloud," and smiles.

My wife and I both about died.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> Started Fleabag. Koi with halos (holy carps) that show cracks me up. They go to the women's silent retreat and there's a group of executives on a retreat for execs accused of sexual harassment screaming "SLUUUUUUT!" in the distance.
> 
> Sister one turns and goes, "Yes?"
> Sister two goes, "We're gonna get raped. We're gonna get raped and murdered."
> Sister one goes, "Every cloud," and smiles.
> 
> My wife and I both about died.


Great show, fantastic writing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Reacher is excellent. Alan Ritchson nails the physicality needed for the character. The fight scenes are brutal as they should be. 

Vox Machina was fucking hilarious and raunchy for the first half. It's also stacked with a great cast


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I’ve been watching Colombo as of late during dinner with my girlfriend.


----------



## manu80

Reacher could be a bit darker. Still look like a beefier Walker texas ranger to me. very colorful etc...
They've got material, and could make it a bit harder next season. And change one thing vs the books: to have him a bit more in danger sometimes. he's never truly in jeopardy in the books...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Re-watching Altered Carbon. The first season was better the second time through, I was lost a lot the first time I watched it. Second season a little less so but still good.


----------



## Ralyks

Watched most of The Cuphead Show with my kids. Feels like it could have been on Nickelodeon in the 90s.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Been watching a bunch of Bald and Bankrupt on YT.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Arcane S1. It was alright. I haven't played LoL since it was DotA nor read the books so I went into it blind. I will say it's pretty graphic for a show that's obviously targeted at teens.

Started Space Force. Also alright, definitely has its funny moments. Steve Carrell is much less annoying when he's not Michael Scott.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Arcane S1. It was alright. I haven't played LoL since it was DotA nor read the books so I went into it blind. I will say it's pretty graphic for a show that's obviously targeted at teens.
> 
> Started Space Force. Also alright, definitely has its funny moments. Steve Carrell is much less annoying when he's not Michael Scott.


As Space Force gets revving, you realize he totally *IS* Michael Scott, if Michael Scott were in the military and trying to pretend he's a hardass. But somehow, it works. I think the ensemble cast is what really makes the show. Malkavich being awesome really kicks things into the stratosphere.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I like Space Force a lot. It's goofy but the cast is damn good. Malkovich and Ben Schwartz in particular are consistently hilarious.


----------



## Ralyks

When the kid is awake, we watched through The Cuphead Show. Fun little cartoon.

When not awake, I'm going through Psycho-Pass and forgot how great this show is.


----------



## CanserDYI

Just got to the final few episodes of Avatar:The Last Airbender and my god this is a great show! My little cousins watched it on Nickelodeon when I was a teenager and this was heavily into my "Anime sucks" (i know its not REALLY anime, but i lumped it in anyways), so I never gave it a good shot. My wife got me into it this last week and man, its pretty good! Lots of great messages and experiences to be had and learned in this show.


----------



## spudmunkey

Not sure if this technically goes here, or in the movie thread, since they watch a movie in the show...

Season 13 of MST3K episode 1 "aired" last week. The host segments suffered from having to produce during COVID, but the riffing is top-notch. They've also taken the biggest refrain of criticism from the two netflix seasons to heart: slow down, and let the jokes "breathe". Looking forward to the rest of the season as it rolls out throughout the year (public availability starts in May...right now it's limited to the Kickstarter backers). The "paper-mation" set style sets will take some time to get used to. I've been such a long-time fan, so I have a couple of decades of deep familiarity with the old sets and look of the show, but trying to keep an open mind and remembering that it's just a "different" look, and "different" isn't inherently worse otherwise we'd all just be playing Telecasters.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> Not sure if this technically goes here, or in the movie thread, since they watch a movie in the show...
> 
> Season 13 of MST3K episode 1 "aired" last week. The host segments suffered from having to produce during COVID, but the riffing is top-notch. They've also taken the biggest refrain of criticism from the two netflix seasons to heart: slow down, and let the jokes "breathe". Looking forward to the rest of the season as it rolls out throughout the year (public availability starts in May...right now it's limited to the Kickstarter backers). The "paper-mation" set style sets will take some time to get used to. I've been such a long-time fan, so I have a couple of decades of deep familiarity with the old sets and look of the show, but trying to keep an open mind and remembering that it's just a "different" look, and "different" isn't inherently worse otherwise we'd all just be playing Telecasters.


The new group they’ve put together (or have they done another group now?) come across as cosplayers, not real riffers. Not sure I’d be a fan of this new season.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The new group they’ve put together (or have they done another group now?) come across as cosplayers, not real riffers. Not sure I’d be a fan of this new season.



I get that. The last time there was a host change, it was to Mike Nelson, who was already the head writer on the show and had played supporting impersonations/bit parts for several years before. So it was about as seamless as any show could ever hope for. This time, it was a jump of almost 20 years, and the new host was only 17 when the show had ended it's last "TV" season.

To his credit, Johah has been a long-time, honest-to-goodness huge fan of the show for decades. I think this new season, the two bots' voice actors are trying to differentiate their voices a bit more, too, which was another one of the complaints of the Netflix Seasons. Baron's Tom is a bit more baritone, and Hampton's Crow is a bit higher, similar to what Trace was doing with it in the early seasons, so people wouldn't think he was the same voice as his other character at the same time, Dr. Forrester.

I really hope, though, that plan for the rest of the season doesn't seem like a shit-show, though. So, you have Jonah, and his two bots, right? And then there is Emily, who hosted all but the first MST3K Live! tour, and she has her own two voice actors/bots (Also Tom and Crow). And Emily and her bots will be hosting/riffing some of the episodes. She's pretty funny, and a puppeteer, so I think she was a good pick, and she isn't as "Hollywood" as Jonah was (which was a complaint some people had with his casting...that he was too well-known).

And then, Joel is coming back to riff one episode.

And then they are all going to be in the Christmas episode together.

That's a lot to juggle in just 12 episodes. There will be 10-12 shorts, too, but I don't know if those will have host segments at all.

With all that said, I do kinda feel like they, and Patton Oswalt and Felicia Day, feel like they need to over-act as if it's a stage show. But I didn't usually watch the OG episodes for the host segments, anyway. 

But any time I want my "fix" of the OG casts, There's The Mads Are Back (which reminds me...I'm late for tonight's live stream!) with Frank Conniff and Trace (Frank/Servo and Dr Forrester/Crow), and RiffTrax with Mike, Bill (Observer, Crow) and Kevin (Servo/Professor Bobo).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> I get that. The last time there was a host change, it was to Mike Nelson, who was already the head writer on the show and had played supporting impersonations/bit parts for several years before. So it was about as seamless as any show could ever hope for. This time, it was a jump of almost 20 years, and the new host was only 17 when the show had ended it's last "TV" season.
> 
> To his credit, Johah has been a long-time, honest-to-goodness huge fan of the show for decades. I think this new season, the two bots' voice actors are trying to differentiate their voices a bit more, too, which was another one of the complaints of the Netflix Seasons. Baron's Tom is a bit more baritone, and Hampton's Crow is a bit higher, similar to what Trace was doing with it in the early seasons, so people wouldn't think he was the same voice as his other character at the same time, Dr. Forrester.
> 
> I really hope, though, that plan for the rest of the season doesn't seem like a shit-show, though. So, you have Jonah, and his two bots, right? And then there is Emily, who hosted all but the first MST3K Live! tour, and she has her own two voice actors/bots (Also Tom and Crow). And Emily and her bots will be hosting/riffing some of the episodes. She's pretty funny, and a puppeteer, so I think she was a good pick, and she isn't as "Hollywood" as Jonah was (which was a complaint some people had with his casting...that he was too well-known).
> 
> And then, Joel is coming back to riff one episode.
> 
> And then they are all going to be in the Christmas episode together.
> 
> That's a lot to juggle in just 12 episodes. There will be 10-12 shorts, too, but I don't know if those will have host segments at all.
> 
> With all that said, I do kinda feel like they, and Patton Oswalt and Felicia Day, feel like they need to over-act as if it's a stage show. But I didn't usually watch the OG episodes for the host segments, anyway.
> 
> But any time I want my "fix" of the OG casts, There's The Mads Are Back (which reminds me...I'm late for tonight's live stream!) with Frank Conniff and Trace (Frank/Servo and Dr Forrester/Crow), and RiffTrax with Mike, Bill (Observer, Crow) and Kevin (Servo/Professor Bobo).


Not fond of Patton at all. Kevin, outside of Servo, is really unfunny. My girlfriend and I, if we do, complain almost exclusively about him. He runs jokes into the ground, and is borderline obnoxious. He was great as Servo, so I don’t get it. I’m not sure if it is him or Bill, but the Nick Nolte jokes are played out.

That said, what you described they are doing sounds like they are trying to do way too much. I hope people like it, but I’m not sure some cosplayers would get over with me.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'll admit, I'm definitely one of the more up-beat about it compared to most folks with the same history with the originals. But, aside from Music, MST3K/RiffTrax/The Mads/Film Crew/Cinematic Titanic make up the next biggest chunk of my media consumption, above TV, movies, youtube, podcasts, etc.

I know you mentioned being bothered by Kevin. I don't think his singing voice is worth all of the "screen time" it gets. Rifftrax also has a bunch of shorts and movies that are riffed by Mary Jo Phel (who played Pearl Forrester in the original series), and Mike Nelson's wife Bridgett (who wrote and played some of the side character cameos on the show's later seasons) together. I didn't like them at first, but they've really grown on me. They've got great chemistry when they riff together, and there's no space station sets or cosplayers to be annoyed by. Ha!

This is clips from one of my favorite shorts from these two:


----------



## Alberto7

Per my mother's recommendation, i just finished watching Inventing Anna on Netflix. Gotta say that was pretty fascinating, if infuriating at times. Wasn't a big fan of how some of the characters were written towards the end, but it was a pretty good show!


----------



## nightflameauto

Anybody that digs Lettrekenny, they put up a single episode for International Woman's Day. We get to meet "Professors Tricias" finally. In hilariously spectacular fashion.

The women have an anti-beauty pageant. Fantastically stupid. Man do I love that show.


----------



## Demiurge

Alberto7 said:


> Per my mother's recommendation, i just finished watching Inventing Anna on Netflix. Gotta say that was pretty fascinating, if infuriating at times. Wasn't a big fan of how some of the characters were written towards the end, but it was a pretty good show!


Yeah, I thought it was a decent watch despite being tonally uneven. It can't decide how it feels about the subject, going between 'villain' and 'OMG-hashtag-girlboss'. A lousy person swindled a bunch of lousy people, but the extent at which the grift went, no one would believe it if it didn't actually happen- which keeps it interesting.


----------



## Alberto7

Demiurge said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a decent watch despite being tonally uneven. It can't decide how it feels about the subject, going between 'villain' and 'OMG-hashtag-girlboss'. A lousy person swindled a bunch of lousy people, but the extent at which the grift went, no one would believe it if it didn't actually happen- which keeps it interesting.


Yeah, that was a bit strange. The whole way through I thought she was scum, but it wasn't like a Batman movie villain, where the movie makes it clear they're the villain but you can still somewhat relate to where they're coming from.

It is definitely the kind of story I like only because I know it's real. Otherwise I'd find it hard to believe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> I'll admit, I'm definitely one of the more up-beat about it compared to most folks with the same history with the originals. But, aside from Music, MST3K/RiffTrax/The Mads/Film Crew/Cinematic Titanic make up the next biggest chunk of my media consumption, above TV, movies, youtube, podcasts, etc.
> 
> I know you mentioned being bothered by Kevin. I don't think his singing voice is worth all of the "screen time" it gets. Rifftrax also has a bunch of shorts and movies that are riffed by Mary Jo Phel (who played Pearl Forrester in the original series), and Mike Nelson's wife Bridgett (who wrote and played some of the side character cameos on the show's later seasons) together. I didn't like them at first, but they've really grown on me. They've got great chemistry when they riff together, and there's no space station sets or cosplayers to be annoyed by. Ha!
> 
> This is clips from one of my favorite shorts from these two:



My gf and I watched a movie they riffed together, and we couldn’t tell the two apart. Lol

Anyways, RiffTrax and MST3K are enjoyable for the most part. There was a movie or two where the film was so bad that the riffing didn’t save it and we had to bail.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I watched Katla. It had a lot of potential, so much so that I finished it, but wasn't actually very good.


----------



## manu80

Red alert on Disney with my daughter. Was fun, and much better than Encanto 
BTW, Is Disney messing with Pixar a bit? not sure that Red alert would been huge at the box office, but that's the 3rd one they drop on D+ while Disney release their own flick in theaters....Lightyear must be released on the big screen !


----------



## manu80

-Watched Moon knight, really like it, different that the regular marvel serie, Oscar Isaac is great in it. Not 100% fan of the costume (more black under the hood would be great) but cool watch for the moment.
-Saw Halo , too. 1st episode is ok, the 2nd looks like a 90's serie, a bit dated...will see if I keep watching
-And Winning time, about the rise of the Lakers at the end of the 70's. Funny and pleasant to watch. Some likeness are crazy !!!


----------



## nightflameauto

Vikings Valhalla - it's good, but it's not early Vikings level good. I think part of the problem here is that they don't really have a focal character like Ragnar Lothbrook in the first series. It's a "if everyone is special then no one is special" situation, which makes the whole show a little lackluster.

That said, we've had some spectacular battle scenes already, and I do enjoy some of the digging into the Viking religious practices they've done. Hopefully they'll build on where they're going to the point it starts to feel worthy of being a successor to the original.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I get that. The last time there was a host change, it was to Mike Nelson, who was already the head writer on the show and had played supporting impersonations/bit parts for several years before. So it was about as seamless as any show could ever hope for. This time, it was a jump of almost 20 years, and the new host was only 17 when the show had ended it's last "TV" season.



Did you catch Robot Wars yet? I'm about 2/3 through it. Good movie for riffing.


----------



## AMOS

Halo, Walking Dead, NCIS


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Did you catch Robot Wars yet? I'm about 2/3 through it. Good movie for riffing.


I did! I caught the live premier, and will likely watch it again this weekend.

Fun fact: the douchbag hero was the same douchbag that dumped a young, squeaky Kathy Ireland at the beginning of Alien from L.A. (MST3K Season 5, episode 16)


----------



## Steo

blasted through Wellington paranormal season 4. Just as bonkers as ever.
Now, on the other end of the spectrum, that Netflix documentary on jimmy savile. Really tough going tbh


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I did! I caught the live premier, and will likely watch it again this weekend.
> 
> Fun fact: the douchbag hero was the same douchbag that dumped a young, squeaky Kathy Ireland at the beginning of Alien from L.A. (MST3K Season 5, episode 16)
> View attachment 106191



I don't think I ever saw that one. Maybe....faint memories.....

Watching Escape 2000 on the Vault Picks, pretty damn funny. The lady vampire bit slays me.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't think I ever saw that one. Maybe....faint memories.....
> 
> Watching Escape 2000 on the Vault Picks, pretty damn funny. The lady vampire bit slays me.


Alien from LA is worth watching, if only for the opening riff's about Kathy Ireland's character's self-esteem

Escape 2000 is one of the all-time greats. I have a sudden desire to visit New Mexico...


----------



## Steo

Finished Final space. Stayed dark to the end. and that's appreciated. Great show.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Nightflyers. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Some of the plot points are compelling but as someone who works in a therapeutic environment it's difficult to watch the way the telepath dude is treated. I get that it's supposed to be driving the plot but it could have been handled in a much more graceful way, as is it feels borderline exploitative (even though telepathy isn't a real exceptionality, the metaphor is pretty obvious).

I also don't love how they keep using non-consent as a plot device. Mel raped her FWB Lommie with an aux cord, that shit was _uncomfortable._ And then she forms a relationship with the captain who's been stalking her this entire time (and watching her and Lommie fuck, with her consent but not Lommie's, wtf???).


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Nightflyers. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Some of the plot points are compelling but as someone who works in a therapeutic environment it's difficult to watch the way the telepath dude is treated. I get that it's supposed to be driving the plot but it could have been handled in a much more graceful way, as is it feels borderline exploitative (even though telepathy isn't a real exceptionality, the metaphor is pretty obvious).
> 
> I also don't love how they keep using non-consent as a plot device. Mel raped her FWB Lommie with an aux cord, that shit was _uncomfortable._ And then she forms a relationship with the captain who's been stalking her this entire time (and watching her and Lommie fuck, with her consent but not Lommie's, wtf???).


George RR Martin'ed.

Though I did hear that the show was in developmental hell so long that the final product only vaguely resembles the book. I haven't seen it. George's books rarely translate well to the screen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> Nightflyers. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Some of the plot points are compelling but as someone who works in a therapeutic environment it's difficult to watch the way the telepath dude is treated. I get that it's supposed to be driving the plot but it could have been handled in a much more graceful way, as is it feels borderline exploitative (even though telepathy isn't a real exceptionality, the metaphor is pretty obvious).
> 
> I also don't love how they keep using non-consent as a plot device. Mel raped her FWB Lommie with an aux cord, that shit was _uncomfortable._ And then she forms a relationship with the captain who's been stalking her this entire time (and watching her and Lommie fuck, with her consent but not Lommie's, wtf???).


that show was trash, do not recommend


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> George RR Martin'ed.
> 
> Though I did hear that the show was in developmental hell so long that the final product only vaguely resembles the book. I haven't seen it. George's books rarely translate well to the screen.



This explains so much.



KnightBrolaire said:


> that show was trash, do not recommend



This was also my conclusion after suffering through one more episode. I lost all interest.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> This explains so much.
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my conclusion after suffering through one more episode. I lost all interest.


If you want actually good scifi, watch the Expanse. Sadly there's not much in the way of good scif horror shows that have come out recently besides maybe The Strain.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> If you want actually good scifi, watch the Expanse. Sadly there's not much in the way of good scif horror shows that have come out recently besides maybe The Strain.



I have already watched, and read, all the Expanse has to offer. I loved every minute of it. Also watched The Strain a few years ago and really enjoyed it.

In the realm of scifi horror, Black Summer S2 was surprisingly strong, better than S1 and better than most of Z Nation imo. Z Nation does well with the campy comedic relief, but I appreciated the grittier take that Black Summer portrays. I didn't expect much from a spinoff especially considering how Fear TWD went, but I was very impressed.


----------



## MFB

Started and subsequently caught up on all of Attack on Titan, S1 is still probably my favorite of the whole series, I was initially drawn to it as 'man vs. nature' and they developed what tools they could to cope with the increasing attacks from Titans/variations on them (Colossal/Armor/etc) but then there's the shift towards the end. Not sure why S2 is such a drag in between S1 and S3, but I remember looking at my phone more than any of the others. S3 had a good shift from Titan focus to humanity and person vs. person conflicts, and then S4's timeline has been a little wonky as it just back and forth between what's currently happening and what HAS happened but there's never any title indicating present/past etc... so it's on the viewer to figure out. 

I'm not overly crazy on the Jaegerist plot and what seems like he flips on a dime, I can see HOW they came to fill in the gaps, but it still seems a bit forced and there's a lot of flip-flopping from secondary characters because of that


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have already watched, and read, all the Expanse has to offer. I loved every minute of it. Also watched The Strain a few years ago and really enjoyed it.
> 
> In the realm of scifi horror, Black Summer S2 was surprisingly strong, better than S1 and better than most of Z Nation imo. Z Nation does well with the campy comedic relief, but I appreciated the grittier take that Black Summer portrays. I didn't expect much from a spinoff especially considering how Fear TWD went, but I was very impressed.


I never got into z nation as it seemed like a worse, lower budget TWD (especially the awful cg muzzle flashes and blood sprays). Black Summer was alright. Dark on netflix is a good scifi show. If you like zombie stuff I highly recommend Kingdom. It's a korean series and it's insanely well done


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I never got into z nation as it seemed like a worse, lower budget TWD (especially the awful cg muzzle flashes and blood sprays). Black Summer was alright. Dark on netflix is a good scifi show. If you like zombie stuff I highly recommend Kingdom. It's a korean series and it's insanely well done


I watched several seasons of Z Nation and I agree. It suffered from TV-itis pretty quick where every iteration of a zombie is brought in. Exploding nuclear zombies? YES! 
Black Summer's first season was a banger but I haven't yet watched the 2nd. Long gaps between seasons sort of kill a series for me at times. 

Will check out Kingdom.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> I watched several seasons of Z Nation and I agree. It suffered from TV-itis pretty quick where every iteration of a zombie is brought in. Exploding nuclear zombies? YES!
> Black Summer's first season was a banger but I haven't yet watched the 2nd. Long gaps between seasons sort of kill a series for me at times.
> 
> Will check out Kingdom.



I appreciated that Z Nation eventually leaned into the camp. It was less painful than later TWD seasons begging you to take them seriously. Also, my consumption of Z nation was entirely secondhand, my partner watched it and I half-watched it over the monitor while I played Diablo 2. This may have affected my enjoyment.

I also will definitely be checking out Kingdom.


----------



## zappatton2

I only just recently started watching Baskets, and I'm already through the third season, it's quite addictive. I don't think I've ever seen a role that Louis Anderson (RIP) has stood out so amazingly in, I completely forget that it's him, or even that it _is _a "him". And Martha's deadpan demeaner crack me up every time!

Also re-watching Wellington Paranormal, for some lighter comedic fare.


----------



## MFB

zappatton2 said:


> I only just recently started watching Baskets, and I'm already through the third season, it's quite addictive. I don't think I've ever seen a role that Louis Anderson (RIP) has stood out so amazingly in, I completely forget that it's him, or even that it _is _a "him". And Martha's deadpan demeaner crack me up every time!
> 
> Also re-watching Wellington Paranormal, for some lighter comedic fare.



Baskets is a good time, Martha's an absolute riot in the most unexpected of ways, and Louie as the mother is just great too


----------



## ArtDecade

Re-watching *Outrageous Fortune* while waiting for *Westside* Season 6 to get released in the USA.


----------



## nightflameauto

Raised by Wolves first season is pretty good for a sci-fi based on a book. I never read the original, so no idea how true they stay to the story, but at least you get real feeling characters here. Even the androids feel like they have something going for them personality wise, which isn't always the case in modern sci-fi adaptations. Interested to see where season 2 takes us now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DMZ- meh. I read the comics back in high school and enjoyed them, but they can't do it justice with 4 episodes. The jump all over the place storywise and it all just falls flat.


----------



## MFB

I blitzed through _Demon Slayer: Entertainment District Arc_ in like, three days which is a bummer as it was starting to pick up.

I feel like they're really stretching the series out, but I'm not sure it's entirely sustainable. There's only so many lead characters, and over the three series they've released, two of them are now no longer in it and only two of the thirteen main villains have been slain. Not to mention what we just saw from this most recent season the powers of the upper ranks are quite vast, so there'll most likely be another time skip or the next one will focus on the lower powered enemies since it took four people to take out one person between two bodies.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I have been watching DS9, I have seen the show quite a few times at this point, so I'm just taking a tour of my favorite episodes. right now, I am watching all of the episodes that feature Garak. He is my favorite characters from the show, and probably my favorite character in the whole Star Trek universe with Quark and Odo close behind.

Even though this show's overall story writing was not as strong as TNG, it had a lot of really strong and interesting characters. Sisko, Kira, Dax, Gul Dukat, Bashir, O'Brien, all great characters that I find myself consistently invested in. The Nog and Jake plotlines are all pretty amusing as well.

I am jumping around between seasons, so I'm also open to other people's suggestions of their favorite episodes. I just watched the one where Garak helps Sisko false flag the Romulans into joining the war against the Dominion. Top tier episode for sure.


----------



## Xaios

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have been watching DS9, I have seen the show quite a few times at this point, so I'm just taking a tour of my favorite episodes. right now, I am watching all of the episodes that feature Garak. He is my favorite characters from the show, and probably my favorite character in the whole Star Trek universe with Quark and Odo close behind.
> 
> Even though this show's overall story writing was not as strong as TNG, it had a lot of really strong and interesting characters. Sisko, Kira, Dax, Gul Dukat, Bashir, O'Brien, all great characters that I find myself consistently invested in. The Nog and Jake plotlines are all pretty amusing as well.
> 
> I am jumping around between seasons, so I'm also open to other people's suggestions of their favorite episodes. I just watched the one where Garak helps Sisko false flag the Romulans into joining the war against the Dominion. Top tier episode for sure.


My man. DS9 has always been my favorite Star Trek series. And yeah, definitely a Garak fan. DS9 easily, _easily_ had the most character development throughout its run of any Star Trek series. Hell, its side characters got more character development than most main cast characters in other Star Trek series (I'm looking at you Enterprise).

My favorite episodes, ordered chronologically:

Season 1:
- Duet
- In the Hands of the Prophets

Season 2:
- The Homecoming / The Circle / The Siege
- Necessary Evil
- Whispers
- The Maquis I & II
- The Wire

Season 3:
- The Search I & II
- The House of Quark
- Civil Defense
- Defiant
- Past Tense I & II (Probably the most immediately relevant episode socially and politically in all of Star Trek)
- Heart of Stone
- Improbable Cause / The Die is Cast
- The Adversary

Season 4:
- The Way of the Warrior I & II
- The Visitor
- Little Green Men
- Our Man Bashir
- Homefront / Paradise Lost
- Hard Time
- For the Cause
- Broken Link

Season 5:
- The Ship
- Looking for par'Mach in All the Wrong Places
- ...Nor the Battle to the Strong
- Trials and Tribble-ations
- Things Past
- For the Uniform
- In Purgatory's Shadow / By Inferno's Light
- Business As Usual
- Children of Time
- In the Cards
- A Time to Stand

Season 6:
- A Time to Stand
- Rocks and Shoals
- Behind the Lines
- Favor the Bold
- Sacrifice of Angels
- Statistical Probabilities
- The Magnificent Ferengi
- Waltz
- Far Beyond the Stars
- Inquisition
- In the Pale Moonlight
- Valiant
- The Sound of Her Voice
- Tears of the Prophets

Season 7:
- Chrysalis
- Treachery, Faith and the Great River
- The Siege of AR-558
- It's Only a Paper Moon
- Inter Arma Enim Silent Leges
- The Changing Face of Evil
- Tacking Into the Wind
- What You Leave Behind

I had to cut out a lot of episodes to shrink the list even to what's left here.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Xaios said:


> My man. DS9 has always been my favorite Star Trek series. And yeah, definitely a Garak fan. DS9 easily, _easily_ had the most character development throughout its run of any Star Trek series. Hell, its side characters got more character development than most main cast characters in other Star Trek series (I'm looking at you Enterprise).
> 
> My favorite episodes, ordered chronologically:
> 
> Season 1:
> - Duet
> - In the Hands of the Prophets
> 
> Season 2:
> - The Homecoming / The Circle / The Siege
> - Necessary Evil
> - Whispers
> - The Maquis I & II
> - The Wire
> 
> Season 3:
> - The Search I & II
> - The House of Quark
> - Civil Defense
> - Defiant
> - Past Tense I & II (Probably the most immediately relevant episode socially and politically in all of Star Trek)
> - Heart of Stone
> - Improbable Cause / The Die is Cast
> - The Adversary
> 
> Season 4:
> - The Way of the Warrior I & II
> - The Visitor
> - Little Green Men
> - Our Man Bashir
> - Homefront / Paradise Lost
> - Hard Time
> - For the Cause
> - Broken Link
> 
> Season 5:
> - The Ship
> - Looking for par'Mach in All the Wrong Places
> - ...Nor the Battle to the Strong
> - Trials and Tribble-ations
> - Things Past
> - For the Uniform
> - In Purgatory's Shadow / By Inferno's Light
> - Business As Usual
> - Children of Time
> - In the Cards
> - A Time to Stand
> 
> Season 6:
> - A Time to Stand
> - Rocks and Shoals
> - Behind the Lines
> - Favor the Bold
> - Sacrifice of Angels
> - Statistical Probabilities
> - The Magnificent Ferengi
> - Waltz
> - Far Beyond the Stars
> - Inquisition
> - In the Pale Moonlight
> - Valiant
> - The Sound of Her Voice
> - Tears of the Prophets
> 
> Season 7:
> - Chrysalis
> - Treachery, Faith and the Great River
> - The Siege of AR-558
> - It's Only a Paper Moon
> - Inter Arma Enim Silent Leges
> - The Changing Face of Evil
> - Tacking Into the Wind
> - What You Leave Behind
> 
> I had to cut out a lot of episodes to shrink the list even to what's left here.



This an exhaustive/-ing list hahaha. My list of favorite characters was in danger of blooming similarly...

I see most of my favorites in there. I also watched Our Man Bashir last night, lots to enjoy in that one. TNG also had an old west themed "stuck in the holodeck" plot line that was pretty cool as I recall.

S4 Hard Time seriously traumatized me as a 12 year old. I was absolutely bawling and inconsolable after he killed his cellmate. Mom kept trying to tell me it wasn't real but that almost made it worse. Definitely one of the darker stories anyone has endeavored to tell through the Star Trek universe. The whole concept still haunts me as an adult.


----------



## thebeesknees22

finally finished Ozark last night. It was a bit of a struggle to power through it.

It just went way too far out of the realm of what would be plausible and believable for me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Aw man, I just finished Ozark now and loved it! I thought it wrapped up well and am satisfied. Nothing dragged on and there were no lulls (Breaking Bad comes to mind). Easily top 5 best shows for me.


----------



## nightflameauto

Ozark was that show where they did everything right right up to the last few episodes, then biffed the landing so hard they made me regret watching the entire show.

DS9 had some of the best storytelling in the entire Trek universe. As a creative person, the one where Sisko is writing this story about the dude back in the civil rights era, and starts to believe he was really that person, and then starts to slip reality to the point where he's not sure which era is the real world and which is the fiction? That one always hits me hard.

I really need to get the wife to watch this series at some point. She was never a huge Trek fan, but I think DS9 is just dark enough to hold her interest.


----------



## Demiurge

I didn't like the end of Ozark. 



Spoiler



I get what they were going for, showing that the Byrdes are never going to be out of the game and will continue to fuck up everyone around them, but that latter fact really undercuts the former. Was there any reason left to be rooting for them to get by, scott-free?


----------



## spudmunkey

Demiurge said:


> I didn't like the end of Ozark.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I get what they were going for, showing that the Byrdes are never going to be out of the game and will continue to fuck up everyone around them, but that latter fact really undercuts the former. Was there any reason left to be rooting for them to get by, scott-free?


Yeah, same.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I watched that 3 mile Island documentary on Netflix. It was really interesting, I never realized what a massive disaster that actually was, and how close it actually came to be so much worse. I didn't finish it, the last episode turned into some heartstrings Family reunion stuff which I didn't care about, but the history of the plant and the history of nuclear whistleblowers in the US was fascinating. 

I learned from my friend last night but there's also a documentary called Silkwood about the whistleblower Karen Silkwood, from a different plant in Oklahoma. I will be watching that next.

I find this kind of stuff fascinating, I also enjoyed Chernobyl a lot, as well as that short documentary series on YouTube about various nuclear disasters. The one about the "demon core" was especially chilling. I have always been fascinated by nuclear power, and increasingly terrified as I get older. The potential for nearly incomprehensible, functionally irreversible disaster is enough to make one weak in the knees.


----------



## spudmunkey

wheresthefbomb said:


> that short documentary series on YouTube about various nuclear disasters. The one about the "demon core" was especially chilling. I have always been fascinated by nuclear power, and increasingly terrified as I get older. The potential for nearly incomprehensible, functionally irreversible disaster is enough to make one weak in the knees.



Kyle Hill on YT, right?

One of my long-time favorite tidbits I think he touched on recently was how we almost ignited the atmosphere. OK, that's hyperbole, but not _entirely _false...

edit: OK, it wasn't recently, it was just recommended recently. I remember reading about it years ago, with the biggest feeling of "WTF!?!" ever.


----------



## CanserDYI

I love Kyle Hill, he's got some really cool stuff.


----------



## nightflameauto

spudmunkey said:


> Kyle Hill on YT, right?
> 
> One of my long-time favorite tidbits I think he touched on recently was how we almost ignited the atmosphere. OK, that's hyperbole, but not _entirely _false...
> 
> edit: OK, it wasn't recently, it was just recommended recently. I remember reading about it years ago, with the biggest feeling of "WTF!?!" ever.



Of all the woulda, coulda, shouldas, this ranks right up there for me.

Maybe we should try again?


----------



## spudmunkey

nightflameauto said:


> Maybe we should try again?


It's worth a shot.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Kyle Hill on YT, right?
> 
> One of my long-time favorite tidbits I think he touched on recently was how we almost ignited the atmosphere. OK, that's hyperbole, but not _entirely _false...
> 
> edit: OK, it wasn't recently, it was just recommended recently. I remember reading about it years ago, with the biggest feeling of "WTF!?!" ever.




That's the one! I already knew about Starfish Prime from another friend but also appreciated Kyle Hill's in depth look at the event.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Waiting for Love, Death, and Robots season 3. Loved the first season, second season was good, this one looks to be a return to form for the series, going by the trailer.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TheBlackBard said:


> Waiting for Love, Death, and Robots season 3. Loved the first season, second season was good, this one looks to be a return to form for the series, going by the trailer.



This is good news, I have really enjoyed this show. The cats in season one and the murderous roomba in season two were my favorites.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So new Kids in the Hall on Prime. I'm about 4 episodes deep and holy shit the two French ladies skit slayed me.


----------



## MFB

Finished my rewatch of _Community_ in it's entirety. Season 4 isn't nearly as bad as I recall, and I daresay 5 is actually the worst of the two Harmon-less seasons; 4 still at least had Troy and Pierce to work with, whereas 5 thought it could replace them with Mike Ehrmantrout from _Breaking Bad_ and Paget Brewster? 

Season 6 was a good note to end on, and I standby the Garett wedding episode, such a slow burn but it erupts in a powderkeg moment leading to a cameo that I didn't realize when it aired. 


Following that, I started Fate Zero on Netflix, I'm enjoying it more than Fate Stay Night probably because it's the prequel to that series so I'm not just jumping in cold. I might retry FSN after this, but I've also heard Unlimited Blade Works is the same story conceptually just shorter?


----------



## nightflameauto

Witcher is surprisingly entertaining. I have no idea about how close it stays to the source material, but they've built a fun little fantasy world with the show, and clearly have a sense of humor about the story they're telling. I always find that works best with sci-fi and fantasy. Accept that your basic premise is absurd and everything else just ends up feeling more natural.


----------



## zappatton2

MFB said:


> Finished my rewatch of _Community_ in it's entirety. Season 4 isn't nearly as bad as I recall, and I daresay 5 is actually the worst of the two Harmon-less seasons; 4 still at least had Troy and Pierce to work with, whereas 5 thought it could replace them with Mike Ehrmantrout from _Breaking Bad_ and Paget Brewster?
> 
> Season 6 was a good note to end on, and I standby the Garett wedding episode, such a slow burn but it erupts in a powderkeg moment leading to a cameo that I didn't realize when it aired.
> 
> 
> Following that, I started Fate Zero on Netflix, I'm enjoying it more than Fate Stay Night probably because it's the prequel to that series so I'm not just jumping in cold. I might retry FSN after this, but I've also heard Unlimited Blade Works is the same story conceptually just shorter?


I think the Garett wedding episode might just be my favourite of the series. But there are probably a lot of contenders, it's a hard call.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> Witcher is surprisingly entertaining. I have no idea about how close it stays to the source material, but they've built a fun little fantasy world with the show, and clearly have a sense of humor about the story they're telling. I always find that works best with sci-fi and fantasy. Accept that your basic premise is absurd and everything else just ends up feeling more natural.


Having no knowledge of the source material, I've heard it's not entirely accurate but I don't care, I love it. It can be treated as it's own thing and still be good.


zappatton2 said:


> I think the Garett wedding episode might just be my favourite of the series. But there are probably a lot of contenders, it's a hard call.


The big paintball episode in season 2 or 3 is one I'll always remember.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> The big paintball episode in season 2 or 3 is one I'll always remember.


The multiple paintball episodes are all favorites. Any "top 5" or "top 10" episodes lists of the show usually align with my own sensibilities. I guess I like "the hits".


----------



## nightflameauto

Community was fantastic for its ability to pull obscure things together in a way that leaves you laughing your ass off. We had just seen the movie Zardoz when we saw the episode where the entire school was using this app to rate everybody and their "society" split into factions based on what rating they were. It NAILED Zardoz on every level, yet still kept things relevant.

And anybody that hasn't seen Zardoz and didn't get it? Watch it. It's like a bad acid trip fueled by a cocaine binge after a seven-day blackout drunk. Fantastic.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> And anybody that hasn't seen Zardoz and didn't get it? Watch it. It's like a bad acid trip fueled by a cocaine binge after a seven-day blackout drunk. Fantastic.



Wow, never have I heard such disrespect for Zardoz, that's ONE MeowMeowBeenz for you


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> Wow, never have I heard such disrespect for Zardoz, that's ONE MeowMeowBeenz for you


Disrespect? You clearly misread. Try again, but tinge every word with happy-happy, joy-joy.

My wife hates that movie. I practically worship it.


----------



## zappatton2

Just finished Derry Girls, actually got a little choked up at the end. Not that that takes as much as it probably should, but hey, it was a great ride.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I gotta watch the third season but I just watched seasons 1 and 2 a few weeks ago and was cracking the fuck up.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Just gotta say. The conquistador episode of Love Death & Robots. .... Holy shit. 

Season 3 overall is back to being in line with the quality of season 1. I shall forgive them for the unwatchable season 2 now.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> Just gotta say. The conquistador episode of Love Death & Robots. .... Holy shit.
> 
> Season 3 overall is back to being in line with the quality of season 1. I shall forgive them for the unwatchable season 2 now.



Agreed. I binged the whole thing in one sitting. Super good, and a suitably epic finale.


----------



## Adieu

ArtDecade said:


> Re-watching *Outrageous Fortune* while waiting for *Westside* Season 6 to get released in the USA.



Whoa...seasons 5 and 6? Where can you watch Westside in USA legally?

Pretty sure I only saw like 3 seasons.


----------



## Adieu

nightflameauto said:


> DS9 had some of the best storytelling in the entire Trek universe. As a creative person, the one where Sisko is writing this story about the dude back in the civil rights era, and starts to believe he was really that person, and then starts to slip reality to the point where he's not sure which era is the real world and which is the fiction? That one always hits me hard.
> 
> I really need to get the wife to watch this series at some point. She was never a huge Trek fan, but I think DS9 is just dark enough to hold her interest.



DS9 was pretty good but annoyingly slow like all Treks... maybe worth a rewatch at 1.25x or 1.5x speed?


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> I never got into z nation as it seemed like a worse, lower budget TWD (especially the awful cg muzzle flashes and blood sprays). Black Summer was alright. Dark on netflix is a good scifi show. If you like zombie stuff I highly recommend Kingdom. It's a korean series and it's insanely well done



Z Nation went the cheerfully homicidal route, which made much of it pretty fun.

It's like a Huckleberry Finn + Odyssey with lunatics and zombies thing.

Then it kinda ran out of material near the end and got pretty weird.

It was super fun while it was still the misadventures of a ragtag band of idiots on a totally ridiculous quest/roadtrip through post-apocalyptic America thing.


----------



## TheBlackBard

thebeesknees22 said:


> Just gotta say. The conquistador episode of Love Death & Robots. .... Holy shit.
> 
> Season 3 overall is back to being in line with the quality of season 1. I shall forgive them for the unwatchable season 2 now.



Season 2 wasn't unwatchable, it just didn't really compare with season 1. It was still good, but you're right that season 3 puts it back on track. Season 3 was amazing. Best hour or so of my life.


----------



## spudmunkey

Bullshit, a game show hosted by Howie Mandell.

It's super annoying, because it's a trivia show, and nobody on the show actually knows any trivia. And even if they get a correct answer, it's because of a lucky guess. You can tell, because when they say how they know, it's never legit.

And when people are bullshitting, and they have to make up a way they "knew" the answer to convince the others, they always make up some ridoculous over-the-top answer like, "As a child, I'd always spend my summer at my grandmother's horse farm, and she would always make chicken for dinner all the time, blah blah blah, and that's how I know that the first Matchbox car was orange." They never say something like. "I saw a meme that said this" or "I just took a lucky guess."


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Bullshit, a game show hosted by Howie Mandell.
> 
> It's super annoying, because it's a trivia show, and nobody on the show actually knows any trivia. And even if they get a correct answer, it's because of a lucky guess. You can tell, because when they say how they know, it's never legit.
> 
> And when people are bullshitting, and they have to make up a way they "knew" the answer to convince the others, they always make up some ridoculous over-the-top answer like, "As a child, I'd always spend my summer at my grandmother's horse farm, and she would always make chicken for dinner all the time, blah blah blah, and that's how I know that the first Matchbox car was orange." They never say something like. "I saw a meme that said this" or "I just took a lucky guess."



The best lies are as close to the truth as possible. I slay at "two truths and a lie."

But if they put good liars on there it wouldn't be a very entertaining show.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Adieu said:


> Z Nation went the cheerfully homicidal route, which made much of it pretty fun.
> 
> It's like a Huckleberry Finn + Odyssey with lunatics and zombies thing.
> 
> Then it kinda ran out of material near the end and got pretty weird.
> 
> It was super fun while it was still the misadventures of a ragtag band of idiots on a totally ridiculous quest/roadtrip through post-apocalyptic America thing.



This was my take as well. TWD tried hard to be gritty and failed, making it a laughable trainwreck, whereas Z nation leaned into the camp in a way I appreciated for quite a few seasons. It wasn't perfect but it knew what it was and learned from the mistakes of zombie shows past.

Black Summer also did a better job portraying a believable gritty post zombie apocalypse life than the last 6 seasons of TWD. S2 was a big winner in this house.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally got around to watching Peacemaker. 

That... was a fantastic show. So much better than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new season of The Orville is coming out wooo


----------



## nightflameauto

The Time Traveler's Wife

The TV show is being played as an interview documentary, and it's surprisingly entertaining. The movie was a bit of a convoluted mess, but the show really likes to take its time with the concept and roll around in it. Quite enjoyable, and they've done a really great job of portraying these people at different ages.


----------



## nightflameauto

Welp, the new trailers for CW shows in the fall are out.

The Winchesters looks like an unmitigated disaster for fans of Supernatural. When the basic premise of your show is that you have to have been a fan of the original show, but you also have to believe that the basic premise of the original show was completely false, I think you failed. John knew fuck-all about Mary's hunter past, and the Winchesters starts with the premise that John was sucked into the hunter life immediately upon meeting. Oh, and that whole thing about how John and Mary hated each other until a Cupid Angel was assigned by God to make them love each other? Nope. Love at first sight.

WTF, CW? And Jensen is in charge of this shit? Come on, man. You were *IN* the lore, motherfucker.

I don't usually take shit like this seriously, but don't FUCK with Supernatural. Grr.

In a strange twist, the Walker spinoff looks a million times better than the Supernatural spinoff, while the "original" Walker currently airing is a shitfest. Walker: Independence looks like a really good setup for an old-school western. I'm in on this one far more than I am Winchesters. Fucking had me at Mark Sheppard. Katherine McNamara as a lead doesn't hurt any either.


----------



## ArtDecade

Adieu said:


> Whoa...seasons 5 and 6? Where can you watch Westside in USA legally?
> 
> Pretty sure I only saw like 3 seasons.


Peacock and Roku.


----------



## mongey

Watched the first obi wan. 

It was ok. A couple scenes I didn’t enjoy , and a certain bass player is just terrible. 

But like some of the ideas they are working with. Hope it gets better.


----------



## spudmunkey

mongey said:


> Watched the first obi wan.
> 
> It was ok. A couple scenes I didn’t enjoy , and a certain bass player is just terrible.


I've not seen it, and I don't know who the bass player is you're referring to, but I'm imagining Sting, then maybe Flea...maybe Paul McCartney...but then after those I start picturing Star Wars scenes with Robert Trujillo and Les Claypool.


----------



## mongey

spudmunkey said:


> I've not seen it, and I don't know who the bass player is you're referring to, but I'm imagining Sting, then maybe Flea...maybe Paul McCartney...but then after those I start picturing Star Wars scenes with Robert Trujillo and Les Claypool.


One of those is correct.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Agreed, Obi Wan started a little slow but I'm hopeful it will pick up. Two episodes is a _really_ long time to go with zero sweet lightsaber battles in a show called Obi Wan Kenobi. I had a good laugh when the villain taunts Kenobi about Anakin still being alive. The movies have been out for like 20 years dude!!!

Watched the first four episodes of Stranger Things S4. It still has all the problems it had before, not the greatest show, but substantially better than most of the garbage on netflix. I think I hate basically all of the characters at this point, I'm pretty much just here for the cool monsters and D&D references.


----------



## MFB

I ended up ditching Fate Zero after S1, it just felt like it wasn't going anywhere and reading the Wiki of what was to come, it seems like it all sort of collides at once; like, really, 2 seasons just so you can have like, 16 episode of buildup?

I ended up bringing Love on The Spectrum S2 and the US version of S1. Overall enjoyable but at certain points, it did make me feel like it goes past just observing and a bit exploitative; there wasn't anything explicit that made me feel that, I think it was just the ...simplicity that comes with autism that made put me on the fence of, "if these were neuro-typicals saying these same things we'd think they're adult children," but at the same time that's WHY we're watching.

I also watched all season of LOVE on Netflix, it's got some good moments but in the end was just sort of OK. I WILL however say it's definitely one of the most realistic depictions of a relationship, right up there with You're the Worst.


----------



## mongey

also started 

peacemaker- I'm enjoying this, don't know why I slept on it when it came out . a few ep's in and its great


----------



## nightflameauto

Corner Gas is still better than it should be. Damning with faint praise, but still.

Stranger Things, we're down to one episode and man alive is it tough to give a shit about anybody. I don't think it helps that the "kids" have aged about ten years over the course of the show. But even outside of that, they kinda gave up on the characters and just sorta have moveable pieces popping lines and running dialog without any real meaning at this point. It's fun watching the eighties eighties eightiesness of it all, and Robert Englund followed by a string of Freddy references was fun too, but seriously. Why ruin the one truly good show they have?

Best part thus far has been Hopper. Watching him go full-blown badass in the Super Top Secret Russian Prison (so eighties, much wow) is quite the transformation.


----------



## SCJR

The new season of Barry has been pretty cool so far. Just starting to ramp up and excited to see where it goes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Heels- Little too light on the wrestling imo, but Amell and Alexander Ludwig do great jobs. Chris Bauer steals every scene he's in as an over the top Hulk Hogan type character. 


nightflameauto said:


> Corner Gas is still better than it should be. Damning with faint praise, but still.
> 
> Stranger Things, we're down to one episode and man alive is it tough to give a shit about anybody. I don't think it helps that the "kids" have aged about ten years over the course of the show. But even outside of that, they kinda gave up on the characters and just sorta have moveable pieces popping lines and running dialog without any real meaning at this point. It's fun watching the eighties eighties eightiesness of it all, and Robert Englund followed by a string of Freddy references was fun too, but seriously. Why ruin the one truly good show they have?
> 
> Best part thus far has been Hopper. Watching him go full-blown badass in the Super Top Secret Russian Prison (so eighties, much wow) is quite the transformation.


I've only made it 3 episodes in and it feels so ponderous/boring. Literally the only interesting part to me is the gore/horror with vecna so far


----------



## nightflameauto

I keep forgetting to mention Dwayne Johnson's "Young Rock." God damn, if you grew up with wrestling, this show is the shit. Everything from Shiek's jabronis, to "Austin 3:16 said I just whupped yer ass." Watching Rock tell his own story is pretty fun too. It's not like he's pulling punches on himself.

It's framed as a campaign for a presidential run. Part me of almost believes he's doing an end-run around the way the press tries to bring up all the hinky shit in your past. He'll just be able to go, "Uh, yeah, did you watch my show?" *PEOPLE'S EYEBROW*


----------



## manu80

after seeing Obi Wan, and even if I'm happy to see McGregor back, i REALLY don't get the hate for Solo. It was fun and well done...and so far the SW series are really boring...Mando was cool on the S1....
and -again-saving and taking care of a child? sounds like deja-vu....
Got to start stranger things. After the last 2 lincoln Lawyer episodes


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> I keep forgetting to mention Dwayne Johnson's "Young Rock." God damn, if you grew up with wrestling, this show is the shit. Everything from Shiek's jabronis, to "Austin 3:16 said I just whupped yer ass." Watching Rock tell his own story is pretty fun too. It's not like he's pulling punches on himself.
> 
> It's framed as a campaign for a presidential run. Part me of almost believes he's doing an end-run around the way the press tries to bring up all the hinky shit in your past. He'll just be able to go, "Uh, yeah, did you watch my show?" *PEOPLE'S EYEBROW*


I swear the majority of vids you find on YouTube of that moment are edited. I seem to remember Vince making some comment attempting to wrap up the promo, then Steve turns his head and starts jaw jacking to someone.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I swear the majority of vids you find on YouTube of that moment are edited. I seem to remember Vince making some comment attempting to wrap up the promo, then Steve turns his head and starts jaw jacking to someone.


Probably true. Our family passed around an old box of VHS recordings of old PPVs for years and most of the "live" versions of the big moments were different than the replay clips they showed on follow-up shows over the years.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> I also watched all season of LOVE on Netflix, it's got some good moments but in the end was just sort of OK. I WILL however say it's definitely one of the most realistic depictions of a relationship, right up there with You're the Worst.



I watched S1 of this show while I was in an incredibly unhealthy relationship and it really fucked me up.

Not the show's fault though. If anything it's a testament to the power of the writing. I was definitely not ready to face some of the stuff it was dragging up. I still haven't gone back to watch anymore.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> I watched S1 of this show while I was in an incredibly unhealthy relationship and it really fucked me up.
> 
> Not the show's fault though. If anything it's a testament to the power of the writing. I was definitely not ready to face some of the stuff it was dragging up. I still haven't gone back to watch anymore.



Yeah, I wouldn't fault anyone for that, it's textbook co-dependency in season one, and I think that may have been part of why I didn't pick up S2 at the time. I'm also the same way with Bojack, and I've told people flat out "if you hear me praising Bojack, it means I'm spiralling, and you might need to do a wellness check."

Great show, honestly hilarious but it's equally as dark, and I can only watch it when I'm depressed which I don't really care to be


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't fault anyone for that, it's textbook co-dependency in season one, and I think that may have been part of why I didn't pick up S2 at the time. I'm also the same way with Bojack, and I've told people flat out "if you hear me praising Bojack, it means I'm spiralling, and you might need to do a wellness check."
> 
> Great show, honestly hilarious but it's equally as dark, and I can only watch it when I'm depressed which I don't really care to be



Hahahaha, yep. The last time I tried to watch Bojack I got called out like four times in the first five minutes and I turned it off. I might give it another shot this year with the personal issues it hit on being a little less fresh.

In both cases a sure testament to the writing. Loved the first 4-5 seasons of Bojack so I'm sure I'll be back.


----------



## mongey

wheresthefbomb said:


> Hahahaha, yep. The last time I tried to watch Bojack I got called out like four times in the first five minutes and I turned it off. I might give it another shot this year with the personal issues it hit on being a little less fresh.
> 
> In both cases a sure testament to the writing. Loved the first 4-5 seasons of Bojack so I'm sure I'll be back.


Bojack is so heavy, but so well written and produced. Has to be the best show of the last 10 years of me . 

there other shows I have liked allot but they all had ups and downs. Bo jack is just quality all the way


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Probably true. Our family passed around an old box of VHS recordings of old PPVs for years and most of the "live" versions of the big moments were different than the replay clips they showed on follow-up shows over the years.


I know most/all of the WCW PPVs have had theme music changed for copyright issues or possible copyright issues. Weirdly enough, the rip off Iron Man theme for Road Warriors is intact. Lots of very obvious rip offs of various tunes are still in WCW PPVs, especially 80s era ones. So it isn't far fetched to think they would edit the shit out of PPVs on the WWE Network (as well as Peacock later on). Even their own seem edited to some extent.


----------



## mongey

Just finished episode 3 of obi wan. Well they went there. Cool to see. But didn’t feel as epic as it should’ve 

So 1 of the boys. Fuck. They are stepping up the gnarly ness. There was some fucked up shit in that episode. And I enjoyed it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Started season three of 12 monkeys last night. It's not bad, but at this rate I am hoping they wrap it up in season three and don't go for season four. The material is already starting to stretch thin, and I have a feeling the show is going to become really crappy if they keep trying to draw it out. I have definitely enjoyed the behind the scenes "reveals" of things that were left unexplained/to the imagination in the movie.

I will say that Deacon is the worst character, he ruins almost every scene he's in. He's like a cross between Negan from TWD and Cyrus from TPB in the worst way possible, his "comedic relief" usually feels super out of place and just cringy. I entertain myself by inserting Cyrus quotes when he's onscreen. "Fuck off, I got work to do!"



mongey said:


> Just finished episode 3 of obi wan. Well they went there. Cool to see. But didn’t feel as epic as it should’ve
> 
> So 1 of the boys. Fuck. They are stepping up the gnarly ness. There was some fucked up shit in that episode. And I enjoyed it.



Agree re: Obi Wan. Even E1-3 (movies) captured the "epic" tone better. The gritty backwater vibe worked for mando and boba but kinda feels like it's selling this story short. Also I get that he's all old and mopey, but three episodes is a _long time_ to go in a show called Obi-Wan with zero sweet lightsaber battles.

I do think it's great they got Ewan MacGregor on board, and the timing is great, he's perfectly aged for the role. You can really see him becoming the old hermit from A New Hope.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watching the first WCW Nitro and two people front row for TV hold up signs that are not pro Hogan ("Hogan sucks," "Hogan is a wimp"). Then you see this security officer tell them to likely hand them over or leave.

Hogan sucks. I was a fan as a kid, but this dude is a fucking goof. I thought Michaels was bad, but he's worse.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Watching the first WCW Nitro and two people front row for TV hold up signs that are not pro Hogan ("Hogan sucks," "Hogan is a wimp"). Then you see this security officer tell them to likely hand them over or leave.
> 
> Hogan sucks. I was a fan as a kid, but this dude is a fucking goof. I thought Michaels was bad, but he's worse.




Wasn't Hogan also a known sandbagger?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBlackBard said:


> Wasn't Hogan also a known sandbagger?


Yeah, but this is next level douchebaggery. I'd never heard about this before, so I was surprised. I'm sure WCW officials did it, but likely because Hogan had made the decree like some petty king.


----------



## wankerness

Against my better judgment, I've been watching Stranger Things season 4, and surprisingly it's probably the best season yet. Well, after the first four episodes, anyway. This season is heavily indebted to Nightmare on Elm Street, which I think is fun, and it has a lot more "horrific images" or whatever you'd call them, and there's a lot less CGI monster bullshit. And as usual, the best parts of the show are just the character interactions. Highlight scene so far is the super angry bald scientist guy making risotto for Joyce and her family while two of them are incredibly stoned. I don't hate Mike, for the first time since season 1. Lucas is really sympathetic while he was kind of an ass in the early seasons. Will's become a likable character instead of a damsel in distress. The new headbanger/D&D player character is awesome. Eleven's far, FAR more appealing when she doesn't spend 80% of her time making angry faces and claw gestures


Spoiler



(though of course now some character announced he can give her powers back, ZZZZZZZ)


. And some big dramatic scenes are written around Kate Bush's "Running Up That Hill," which is a song I've always loved, even if it's starting to become a cliche (this is the second Netflix show I've seen do a big dramatic montage to it, "GLOW" being the first).
I still think Lucas's sister is one of the worst characters in anything ever, but so far she's only had two scenes.


----------



## nightflameauto

The Boys upped the fucked up factor to eleven in their opening sequences. Holy fuck.

I giggled hysterically at the cocaine baggie move, plus the "metric Belushi" line.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

wheresthefbomb said:


> Started season three of 12 monkeys last night. It's not bad, but at this rate I am hoping they wrap it up in season three and don't go for season four.



Just noticed there's already S4, hahaha oh well.



wankerness said:


> Against my better judgment, I've been watching Stranger Things season 4, and surprisingly it's probably the best season yet. Well, after the first four episodes, anyway. This season is heavily indebted to Nightmare on Elm Street, which I think is fun, and it has a lot more "horrific images" or whatever you'd call them, and there's a lot less CGI monster bullshit. And as usual, the best parts of the show are just the character interactions. Highlight scene so far is the super angry bald scientist guy making risotto for Joyce and her family while two of them are incredibly stoned. I don't hate Mike, for the first time since season 1. Lucas is really sympathetic while he was kind of an ass in the early seasons. Will's become a likable character instead of a damsel in distress. The new headbanger/D&D player character is awesome. Eleven's far, FAR more appealing when she doesn't spend 80% of her time making angry faces and claw gestures
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (though of course now some character announced he can give her powers back, ZZZZZZZ)
> 
> 
> . And some big dramatic scenes are written around Kate Bush's "Running Up That Hill," which is a song I've always loved, even if it's starting to become a cliche (this is the second Netflix show I've seen do a big dramatic montage to it, "GLOW" being the first).
> I still think Lucas's sister is one of the worst characters in anything ever, but so far she's only had two scenes.



I blasted through it in one sitting. It was an improvement in some ways, more of the same BS in a lot of ways. It didn't feel like as much of a slog as S2 or S3, I'll say that. Angry doctor dude is my favorite character by far. That actor is hilarious in everything. He gives me "less nasty Tom Green" vibes.


----------



## MFB

I assume angry doctor = Brett Gellman, the conspiracy theorist guy? 

He always play some oddball, and he reminds me of another actor, I just can never pinpoint who.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> I assume angry doctor = Brett Gellman, the conspiracy theorist guy?
> 
> He always play some oddball, and he reminds me of another actor, I just can never pinpoint who.


----------



## wankerness

MFB said:


> I assume angry doctor = Brett Gellman, the conspiracy theorist guy?
> 
> He always play some oddball, and he reminds me of another actor, I just can never pinpoint who.


Yeah, Brett Gelman, he's really good here. Since I only watch about 2-3 shows a year, one year I watched Fleabag and Stranger Things and he had a major role on both and I assumed he was everywhere. Guess he's not actually on that much stuff. He's a much more horrid character on Fleabag but has some of the same extremely performative awfulness. I really enjoy him.


----------



## MFB

wankerness said:


> Yeah, Brett Gelman, he's really good here. Since I only watch about 2-3 shows a year, one year I watched Fleabag and Stranger Things and he had a major role on both and I assumed he was everywhere. Guess he's not actually on that much stuff. He's a much more horrid character on Fleabag but has some of the same extremely performative awfulness. I really enjoy him.



He was also in a show I just finished rewatching _Love, _he plays a call-in radio 'doctor' on that and is pretty despicable, so I guess that's sort of his thing


----------



## nightflameauto

Brett Gelman is also fantastic in Camping.

That show's worth a watch for anybody that doesn't mind watching horrible people fail miserably over and over again.


----------



## wankerness

Alright, I finished season 4 of Stranger Things. Well, what's available now. I still think it's better than the previous seasons, but it definitely gets worse as it goes on. The fundamental problem with this show is Eleven is a boring character and they base EVERYTHING around her. She's actually kind of interesting in the first few episodes this season, but then bam, we're back to the shaved head psychic girl thing, only even worse here because they have some really janky CGI de-aging going on which makes it totally unclear whether she's supposed to look younger or whether she's just supposed to have a shaved head but be in the present for most of her scenes. And her plotline really just isn't very interesting! And it takes up more and more of the screentime as you get to the end of the season! Everything else is still quite good, just, ugh. Get rid of Eleven already or make her act like a human again instead of giving us endless shots of her glaring with her one hand outstretched. She's not even good at that! The (BIG SPOILER)


Spoiler



guy they got to play One, the friendly orderly who turns out to be a psychic nut and then turns out to be Vecna shortly after, is so much better at the menacing psychic power casting poses that it's just sad. I'd say she needs acting lessons, but I bet she's now stuck doing exactly the same thing forever cause that's what people expect now. Also, if it wasn't obvious this show is directed at idiots, the way the show blatantly tells you he's #1 but then has to do a big closeup of his tattoo JUST IN CASE YOU MISSED IT, and then even more egregiously shows you Vecna is really him but again has to do a big closeup of his tattoo JUST TO MAKE SURE YOU GOT IT, it sure is now!!!



So yeah. I still like this season the most. But there are some issues. Oh well.


----------



## Demiurge

The thing that got me about this season of Stranger Things is the direction they went with the obligatory "hey, remember that thing from the 80's?" schtick. Shopping malls... arcades... being able to ride one's bike all over town without parents worrying... yeah sure. Satanic Panic? Oh shit- those were _my_ 80's.


----------



## ArtDecade

The 80s was awesome. And way, way cooler than those Stranger nerds are making it out to be.


----------



## nightflameauto

ArtDecade said:


> The 80s was awesome. And way, way cooler than those Stranger nerds are making it out to be.


Good thing this is the last season. Next season would heavily feature Tipper Gore PMRCing all over the place.


----------



## Mathemagician

This Disney+ show about a couple dudes and their wife who solve crime in white robes is pretty neat. Something about a Moon night?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

stranger things 4 vol 1 is meh. So many filler scenes and unresolved side stories that don't matter at all. It feels much more unfocused compared to previous seasons. I do appreciate the gore being nastier than previous seasons and the humor hitting harder in spots, but overall it's very meh for me. Maya Hawke steals every scene she's in, just like she did last season. Brett Gelman is also a standout again.
Hopefully they can do a decent job of tying this shit together with vol2.


----------



## philkilla

Was watching Kenobi, but it is so awful I finally pulled the plug on Disney Plus lmao.

The book of boba fett really had me questioning if it was worth the money, and kenobi just answered the question for me.


----------



## StevenC

I watched a bunch of the new Star Wars shows, along with Ep IX, and I have to say even after a decade, 5 movies and 7 TV shows, Disney just fundamentally doesn't get Star Wars.

They don't know how to write SW stories, they don't know what SW looks like, and they don't know what it sounds like. They can't get the dialogue right and they don't understand lore. If I put on Star Wars and think I'm watching Guardians of the Galaxy, that is a problem. They don't understand any of the characters and have retconned all the important parts of all the important people. 

I hate all of the aliens because they just look like humans but blue or green. And they keep using hideous looking puppets, just to score nostalgia points with idiots who are still whining about the prequels, to the point that it breaks the suspension.

Stop putting Jon Favreau in charge of things. Let Star Wars die.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

i was enjoying the first two episodes but the third episode felt like a poor fan made YouTube video. A lot of it now contradicts what happens in A New Hope and Kenobi had a prequel arc already in Rebels.

Disney feels lost at the moment so they are just churning out content for Disney Plus. For a show that’s been in the works for 10+ years it’s not what I was expecting.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Night Sky, not bad at all. Has all the elements to keep me waiting on Season 2, provided it doesn't take 3 years. Some plodding moments here and there I FF'd through but minor overall.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Similarly pretty disappointed in Kenobi. I'll probably pull my sub and go back to re-upping it once a year to binge the shows when I'm bored. I had high hopes for their shows based on Mando but Boba Fett was half a good show and now this...



Lorcan Ward said:


> A lot of it now contradicts what happens in A New Hope



Curious about this, could you be more specific? I don't doubt you but couldn't come up with any examples on my own.


----------



## philkilla

Lorcan Ward said:


> i was enjoying the first two episodes but the third episode felt like a poor fan made YouTube video. A lot of it now contradicts what happens in A New Hope and Kenobi had a prequel arc already in Rebels.
> 
> Disney feels lost at the moment so they are just churning out content for Disney Plus. For a show that’s been in the works for 10+ years it’s not what I was expecting.




And Disney has so much content slated for release over the next two years as well.

Three years ago I would've been absolutely rabid to know there would be an entire series dedicated to Ahsoka, now I couldn't give a single shit.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I wonder what it would actually take to get the original, theatrical trilogy released. I seem to recall Lucas making it a condition when he sold to Disney that they wouldn’t “undo” his snazzy updates. Anyway, that’s all I want at this point - to enjoy the OG movies properly on my home theater.

All I’ve wanted for years actually - everything since has mostly diluted and polluted the legacy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

wheresthefbomb said:


> Curious about this, could you be more specific? I don't doubt you but couldn't come up with any examples on my own.



Things like Obi Wan being the master and Vader the learner last they met(Mustafar) and Leah only knowing Obi Wan through stories from her father. Both those have been undone completely. It’s the problem with prequel stories trying to twist the past so characters meet earlier but then have no recollection when you go back and watch the original film or show.

A big blunder is that Obi Wan was the first person to find out Vader was Anakin. It’s part of the final act in revenge of the sith but the writer of the show said he wasn’t aware. A bit odd to be tasked with writing a show and not even watch the films you are basing it off. 



philkilla said:


> And Disney has so much content slated for release over the next two years as well.
> 
> Three years ago I would've been absolutely rabid to know there would be an entire series dedicated to Ahsoka, now I couldn't give a single shit.



Quantity over quality


Anyone watched the Boys Season 4 yet? Hoping to start it this weekend.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Lorcan Ward said:


> Things like Obi Wan being the master and Vader the learner last they met(Mustafar) and Leah only knowing Obi Wan through stories from her father. Both those have been undone completely. It’s the problem with prequel stories trying to twist the past so characters meet earlier but then have no recollection when you go back and watch the original film or show.
> 
> A big blunder is that Obi Wan was the first person to find out Vader was Anakin. It’s part of the final act in revenge of the sith but the writer of the show said he wasn’t aware. A bit odd to be tasked with writing a show and not even watch the films you are basing it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Quantity over quality
> 
> 
> Anyone watched the Boys Season 4 yet? Hoping to start it this weekend.


S4 of the boys is really great so far. Definitely check it out.


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> S4 of the boys is really great so far. Definitely check it out.



S3 actually, S4 is the one that just got greenlit.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> S3 actually, S4 is the one that just got greenlit.


you care correct sir! my bad


----------



## Mathemagician

Just finished One Punch Man. I now need a Season 3. So fucking funny in terms of pacing. And they found a good plot-centric way to show off some actual action scenes before the main character shows up. Plz let S3 be announced one day.


----------



## nightflameauto

Irma Vep 
One episode in and this show DEFINITELY is gonna live up to the movie of the same name. If the film was a semi-serious look at a movie production that was completely comedically doomed by a completely mental director. So much crazy in that first episode. It's not a straightforward story to begin with, and then they fuck with your head by interspersing clips of the original movie with clips of what they're working on now, scattered around with production shots. You'll have a scene playing out, and then *CUT* and you're seeing the whole team.

Seems like it'll be entertaining.

Really looking forward to the Barry finale. Seems like this season went extra-fast.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MFB said:


> S3 actually, S4 is the one that just got greenlit.





thebeesknees22 said:


> you care correct sir! my bad



My mistake. Must have been thinking of Stranger Things season 4.


----------



## manu80

Finished « We own this city » on hbo
It’s alright, crazy story but lacks a little spark. Love Jon Bernthal though
Miss marvel, well i’ll pass the rest…guess i’m getting tired of marvel, what was a kid’s dream to see Super Heroes on the big screen is becoming an indigestion…
And Obi wan…..sigh…. Glad for them they have Mcgregor…Cristensen is useless under prosthetics ….otherwise same story as Mandalorian, saving someone bla bla bla…and while Mandalorian was very well executed, obi Wan is all flat, no scope at all
The sfx on the last scenes in ep3 with the a-wing or whatever are just ugly for 2022….


----------



## RevDrucifer

Seabeast2000 said:


> Night Sky, not bad at all. Has all the elements to keep me waiting on Season 2, provided it doesn't take 3 years. Some plodding moments here and there I FF'd through but minor overall.



I started watching this, I think I’m halfway through it but keep waiting for it to pick up in some way. I dig the premise of it but it hasn’t entirely grabbed me yet.


----------



## MFB

manu80 said:


> Cristensen is useless under prosthetics ….



From what I've heard, he's only been in one episode so far and even that was very minimal based on the episode credits


----------



## philkilla

Lorcan Ward said:


> Things like Obi Wan being the master and Vader the learner last they met(Mustafar) and Leah only knowing Obi Wan through stories from her father. Both those have been undone completely. It’s the problem with prequel stories trying to twist the past so characters meet earlier but then have no recollection when you go back and watch the original film or show.
> 
> A big blunder is that Obi Wan was the first person to find out Vader was Anakin. It’s part of the final act in revenge of the sith but the writer of the show said he wasn’t aware. A bit odd to be tasked with writing a show and not even watch the films you are basing it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Quantity over quality
> 
> 
> Anyone watched the Boys Season 4 yet? Hoping to start it this weekend.



You're right; as usual it leads to diminished quality....but we've beaten that horse enough.


I just finished season 4 volume 1, and I enjoyed it for the most part. 

I don't think it's as great or ground breaking as season 1, but I honestly can't remember. 

It's almost unfair (IMHO lol) to compare later seasons against earlier seasons of a series; capturing that same feeling and awe is about like bottling lightning. 

At any rate, I feel like it has progressed the story well and added some continuity for what comes next.


Unrelated, Barry season 3 is a total riot.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

philkilla said:


> Unrelated, Barry season 3 is a total riot.



Just wrapped this up (as far as what's been released) on a friend's recommendation, did not disappoint. Their portrayal of cycles of abuse and relationship PTSD are very convincing. I couldn't say myself but my friend who served tells me the same holds for their portrayals of combat PTSD.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Just wrapped this up (as far as what's been released) on a friend's recommendation, did not disappoint. Their portrayal of cycles of abuse and relationship PTSD are very convincing. I couldn't say myself but my friend who served tells me the same holds for their portrayals of combat PTSD.


How they manage to cover such serious topics while still being laugh inducing is a true testament to the creative team. Kudos and bravo to them. We need more shows like this. It's a shame we only get a few episodes out of each season.


----------



## MFB

I'm the odd man out for Barry S3, it's well done but I don't feel like it has nearly as many laughs, it's darker than the rest of the seasons for sure; there's a commentary going on with Sally and her show, but it's like, we get it and no one doubts that's how Hollywood works - nor are we saying that's how it should be - but anyone with the power to change it certainly isn't clamoring to because it favors them at the moment.


----------



## philkilla

wheresthefbomb said:


> Just wrapped this up (as far as what's been released) on a friend's recommendation, did not disappoint. Their portrayal of cycles of abuse and relationship PTSD are very convincing. I couldn't say myself but my friend who served tells me the same holds for their portrayals of combat PTSD.



They fucking nail it in that regard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> Just wrapped this up (as far as what's been released) on a friend's recommendation, did not disappoint. Their portrayal of cycles of abuse and relationship PTSD are very convincing. I couldn't say myself but my friend who served tells me the same holds for their portrayals of combat PTSD.


The PTSD portrayal is definitely spot on.


----------



## Seabeast2000

RevDrucifer said:


> I started watching this, I think I’m halfway through it but keep waiting for it to pick up in some way. I dig the premise of it but it hasn’t entirely grabbed me yet.


It's a slower roll for sure but stick it out.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Seabeast2000 said:


> It's a slower roll for sure but stick it out.



Glad I took your advice! I only had 2.5 episodes left to watch and that’s really when things picked up considerably! Hope they don’t bail on this one because I’m certainly intrigued!


----------



## wankerness

I finally started watching Barry season 3, and I find it completely miserable after 2 episodes. There was like one laugh (the scene with the dogs) and a whole lot of misery and agonizing behavior. I don't know if I can handle a whole season of this. The first two seasons were great but were occasionally getting into that territory, now it's just miserable. I just want Cousineau to go away (not because of the actor, I love Henry Winkler, I just find the character intensely depressing and miserable and the relationship between him and Barry is the thing I want to see the least). And now NoHo Hank is depressed too! Great!


----------



## Seabeast2000

wankerness said:


> I finally started watching Barry season 3, and I find it completely miserable after 2 episodes. There was like one laugh (the scene with the dogs) and a whole lot of misery and agonizing behavior. I don't know if I can handle a whole season of this. The first two seasons were great but were occasionally getting into that territory, now it's just miserable. I just want Cousineau to go away (not because of the actor, I love Henry Winkler, I just find the character intensely depressing and miserable and the relationship between him and Barry is the thing I want to see the least). And now NoHo Hank is depressed too! Great!



I get what you are saying with Cousinou but there has been a lot of funny characters and dialog, IMO. 

Cousineau might be the terminally ever-miserable Chuck McGill, not sure yet, I think I'm on EP 3 or 4.


----------



## Demiurge

Having finished Barry S3, I don't have a lot of assurances regarding the humor level, but I thought it was really good with some great scenes and intense moments. And don't worry about Cousineau's arc.


----------



## nightflameauto

Barry S3 is not a laugh a minute fun-fest. I do like where they ended up, and there were some great acting moments for each of the main players, but this season does feel quite a bit darker than the previous seasons. I suppose there wasn't much of a chance for levity considering where they left off last season.

Cousineau's big moment was pretty . . . I was gonna say fun, but that's not really the right word. It does make his performance this season worthwhile though.

And since I'm stuck on it at the moment, Letterkenny's spinoff Shoresy? I'm so ridiculously in love with this stupid show. That damn parrot, Big Sexy, continually popping off "tit fucker" at the perfect moment over and over again. The constant, "FER WAT?", "HUH?" of Shoresy. The baiting and fuckery among the guys. "Shut the fuck up, Sanguinet!" Good lord, I wish all comedies were this good out of the gate.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> And since I'm stuck on it at the moment, Letterkenny's spinoff Shoresy? I'm so ridiculously in love with this stupid show. That damn parrot, Big Sexy, continually popping off "tit fucker" at the perfect moment over and over again. The constant, "FER WAT?", "HUH?" of Shoresy. The baiting and fuckery among the guys. "Shut the fuck up, Sanguinet!" Good lord, I wish all comedies were this good out of the gate.



My primary/immediate reaction to "Shoresy" is ultimately indifference, but after that passes it turns into genuine annoyance as I feel like turning Shoresy into a MAIN character defeats his entire gag from Letterkenny. The whole point was we never saw him, he was always just an off-screen asshole that fucks with the other two; but now he has a face, and actual events going on? Hard pass.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> My primary/immediate reaction to "Shoresy" is ultimately indifference, but after that passes it turns into genuine annoyance as I feel like turning Shoresy into a MAIN character defeats his entire gag from Letterkenny. The whole point was we never saw him, he was always just an off-screen asshole that fucks with the other two; but now he has a face, and actual events going on? Hard pass.


I feel like this is a "your loss" moment. The genius of it is taking the little bit we knew about Shoresy from Letterkenny, and expanding it while still remaining EXACTLY the same character. Only likes older women (moms), constantly fucks with everyone, dirtiest player in the game.

I guess I could never get enough Shoresy as it was. From the moment of "Who skates like that?" I knew I wanted more Shoresy. And Keeso as a lead in anything that's comedic? I'll follow like rats follow the pied piper.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My take on Barry S3 is that we are experiencing some level of what Barry feels as his actions begin to seriously catch up with him. Still some laughs, but mostly the gravity of a bullshit volcano about to erupt.

Also, we get to see how his actions have affected the people around him, and while he didn't cause anyone's situations, we can see he's for sure made most of them worse. He's got Gene and Sally both now thinking that doing scary Barry shit is a legitimate way to solve problems.


----------



## nightflameauto

A little sad at the moment. I think The Orville may be killing itself. What was, up through last season, a great blend of modern awareness, Trek style universe building, and humor, is now a ham-fisted political commentary filled with drama and current issue-itis. So over-the-top and in-your-face. And I may be able to forgive that had they managed to find a humorous twist somewhere in the plot. But nope. Just drama. And more drama. Oh, and did we mention drama?

Way to be super subtle with the Trump / Hillary reenactment, Seth. Oi.

I'm not giving up completely on it yet, but I'm feeling the beginning of the end of what was one of the best modern takes on trek to ever come along. I hope they can find the funny again. This serious reenactment of modern politics isn't clever.


----------



## mongey

My biggest gripe with stranger things season 4 is the whole Russia storyline.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> A little sad at the moment. I think The Orville may be killing itself. What was, up through last season, a great blend of modern awareness, Trek style universe building, and humor, is now a ham-fisted political commentary filled with drama and current issue-itis. So over-the-top and in-your-face. And I may be able to forgive that had they managed to find a humorous twist somewhere in the plot. But nope. Just drama. And more drama. Oh, and did we mention drama?
> 
> Way to be super subtle with the Trump / Hillary reenactment, Seth. Oi.
> 
> I'm not giving up completely on it yet, but I'm feeling the beginning of the end of what was one of the best modern takes on trek to ever come along. I hope they can find the funny again. This serious reenactment of modern politics isn't clever.



That entire show feels like Seth McFarlane using his money to virtue signal progressive values as loudly as he can to make up for his well-earned reputation as an edgelordy Fuckboy Supreme.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> That entire show feels like Seth McFarlane using his money to virtue signal progressive values as loudly as he can to make up for his well-earned reputation as an edgelordy Fuckboy Supreme.


nah the first two seasons were just damn good Star Trek vibes. The characters were well written, the action was good, there was a lot of good standalone episodes. It did a better job of being a modern day Star Trek than Discovery ever did.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah the first two seasons were just damn good Star Trek vibes. The characters were well written, the action was good, there was a lot of good standalone episodes. It did a better job of being a modern day Star Trek than Discovery ever did.



That may well be so, I admittedly have never watched the show (nor Discovery) and formulated my opinion entirely based on how punchable his face looked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> That may well be so, I admittedly have never watched the show (nor Discovery) and formulated my opinion entirely based on how punchable his face looked.


If you like Enterprise era Trek, you'd probably like Orville.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What the hell is up with Tales from the Crypt? Not available anywhere to stream (including HBO Max) either included with a service or for purchase, nor are there any DVD sets for sale that aren't from weirdos trying to price gouge people. What jerk off owns the rights and is sitting on the series hoping to somehow many money on something they aren't collecting money from?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What the hell is up with Tales from the Crypt? Not available anywhere to stream (including HBO Max) either included with a service or for purchase, nor are there any DVD sets for sale that aren't from weirdos trying to price gouge people. What jerk off owns the rights and is sitting on the series hoping to somehow many money on something they aren't collecting money from?



It looks like they're all on youtube, I see two large playlists purporting to have every episode.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> That entire show feels like Seth McFarlane using his money to virtue signal progressive values as loudly as he can to make up for his well-earned reputation as an edgelordy Fuckboy Supreme.





KnightBrolaire said:


> If you like Enterprise era Trek, you'd probably like Orville.



I don't know, first season of Orville was very awkward and such a Seth jerkfest I really couldn't believe my lyin eyes. Thought it was an attempt at a meta joke.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> It looks like they're all on youtube, I see two large playlists purporting to have every episode.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know, first season of Orville was very awkward and such a Seth jerkfest I really couldn't believe my lyin eyes. Thought it was an attempt at a meta joke.



see this is exactly what I was afraid of

it might be brilliant, I'll never know because I don't want to watch his face do anything except get punched



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nice, thanks!



my pleasure, kiddies!!!!! heeeheheeeheeheheheheheeeeheehee


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know, first season of Orville was very awkward and such a Seth jerkfest I really couldn't believe my lyin eyes. Thought it was an attempt at a meta joke.


It pretty much was a meta joke at first, but in my opinion it worked precisely because it was better Trek with dick and fart jokes.

Now it's political dogma not even trying to be concealed with flashing lights and makeup. What a waste.

BTB, wife and I watched a DVD I got from a fellow forumer on another music board, Tales from the Crypt and Vault of Horror, both from the early seventies. Fantastic concept. Both movies were based on old magazine stories. The basic premise is a group of people come together, and they don't have any real idea why. Slowly, they go around the group and tell the story of how they ended up there. Of course, each of them is reliving their death scenario, mostly with a heavy dash of how they deserved it. Really a fun watch for a horror movie. The effects were super cool for the time. The zombie dude looked better than most zombies do now. The only real complaint is that the blood always looked like plain old red paint, but that's really the only thing that stood out to me as bad about them.


----------



## SCJR

Just finished Severance and I think it pretty much lives up to the hype. I don't usually bother with the dystopian tech society-based stuff as it all seems kinda samey but the writing was so good and the show is so perfectly paced.


----------



## StevenC

Ending of Stranger Things was really good


----------



## MickD7

StevenC said:


> Ending of Stranger Things was really good


This season killed it on the music front, don’t get me wrong the season in general was solid as well but god damn the music really brought it home for me in a big way. I couldn’t stand the way season 3 worked out with the “montage” shots.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finished Peaky Blinders the other day. Not sure how to feel about it. The end felt pretty appropriate and satisfying but seems like there were a lot of loose threads they left in case they want to come back to it in the future.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Trailer Park Boys for the 1 millionth time.

There's an indescribable sense of dread that comes from watching the boys make the same mistakes over and over, all the while promising themselves things are going to change, that is sharply accentuated with multiple viewings. Like Nietzsche's eternal return.... of shit. Eternal shit return, Rand. 

It's a truly brilliant show that I never get tired of watching.


----------



## spudmunkey

Started randomly re-watching My Name is Earl. Good "feel good" TV.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

There was a cameo of the sword of atlantis from Conan the Barbarian in the last episode of stranger things.


----------



## mongey

BlackMastodon said:


> Finished Peaky Blinders the other day. Not sure how to feel about it. The end felt pretty appropriate and satisfying but seems like there were a lot of loose threads they left in case they want to come back to it in the future.


I really enjoy the first few seasons of it. Then somewhere along the way I realized I really had no idea what was going on anymore. Always planned to go back to it one day


----------



## wheresthefbomb

mongey said:


> I really enjoy the first few seasons of it. Then somewhere along the way I realized I really had no idea what was going on anymore. Always planned to go back to it one day



I got about as far some years back, I thought it started strong but I was really tired of the main character by that time. I normally like Cillian Murphy a lot, I just don't think the writing was to my taste. He's a better creepy dude. Scarecrow, Red Eye, etc.


----------



## StevenC

Caught the end of Kenobi. It's really dumb and pointless. It's incredible that this is the story they wanted to tell, when it's so incredibly needless and doesn't actually advance anything about the characters involved.


----------



## mongey

Watched the the final 2 stranger things. 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it all said and done , but how many hours of tv in a season and it pretty much just ends where it started, with little to no character development.


----------



## spudmunkey

Anyone watch The Outlaws with Christopher Walken and Stephen Merchant? Is it worthwhile?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watching ST s4, mainly because of ROBERT FUCKING ENGLUND, and I gotta say: Eleven is a BORING, dreadful character. The B plot with her being a "superhero" again and whatever else is just awful. Max, Nancy, Robin, Steve, Dustin, and that plot is MUCH more interesting.


----------



## mongey

StevenC said:


> Caught the end of Kenobi. It's really dumb and pointless. It's incredible that this is the story they wanted to tell, when it's so incredibly needless and doesn't actually advance anything about the characters involved.


I don’t disagree. Feels like they thought if they chucked a bunch of Vader stuff in there people would lose their shit like they did with Luke in mando. But mando had much more to it. The Luke stuff was just icing on the cake.


----------



## StevenC

mongey said:


> I don’t disagree. Feels like they thought if they chucked a bunch of Vader stuff in there people would lose their shit like they did with Luke in mando. But mando had much more to it. The Luke stuff was just icing on the cake.


I haven't seen Mandolorian but the Luke stuff in Bobe Fett sucked so much and reminded me the extent to which Disney doesn't understand Star Wars.


----------



## mongey

StevenC said:


> I haven't seen Mandolorian but the Luke stuff in Bobe Fett sucked so much and reminded me the extent to which Disney doesn't understand Star Wars.


Lukes entry in Mando was pretty f'n epic .and I'm a cranky old cynic


----------



## spudmunkey

_ I'm Dickens, He's Fenster_

A sitcom starting the guy who played Gomez Adams, but was before _Addams Family. _Don't know why. Mildly amusing for what it is. Every so often I get into a mood where I like to watch old-timey shows.



One of the running jokes is that Arch Fenster keeps dating beautiful women way out of his league. I've recognized one: Ellen Burstyn.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Watching ST s4, mainly because of ROBERT FUCKING ENGLUND, and I gotta say: Eleven is a BORING, dreadful character. The B plot with her being a "superhero" again and whatever else is just awful. Max, Nancy, Robin, Steve, Dustin, and that plot is MUCH more interesting.



Big agree. I haven't finished the 2 hr finale yet but I'm tired of 11 (and SO tired of Mike holy shit) and much more invested in the other plotline. I didn't like Eddie at first but he's becoming a really likable character and I'm enjoying how they've chosen to develop him. Also really enjoying Steve and Robin's friendship.

All in all, I'm actually pleasantly surprised and enjoying it more than last season.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> Big agree. I haven't finished the 2 hr finale yet but I'm tired of 11 (and SO tired of Mike holy shit) and much more invested in the other plotline. I didn't like Eddie at first but he's becoming a really likable character and I'm enjoying how they've chosen to develop him. Also really enjoying Steve and Robin's friendship.
> 
> All in all, I'm actually pleasantly surprised and enjoying it more than last season.


As far as plotlines, the A plot is the teens trying to stop Vecna in Hawkins. This is undeniable. The B plot is the adults (Joyce, Murray, Hopper, etc) in Russia. The C plot is 011 because a fucking chore to watch on screen, boring the shit out of you with every scene, and doing the same shit she did in the first season. The line about having to go be a superhero was the last straw with me for that character. I hope Vecna kicks her ass and she is absorbed by the Upside Down. I know that won't happen, but I would pop as big as any surprise return of a legend wrestler in WWE.


----------



## Mathemagician

Lil’ show called Robert’s Hamberguesas.


----------



## nightflameauto

Mathemagician said:


> Lil’ show called Robert’s Hamberguesas.


Go.
See.
The movie.

They think they're dying in a few seconds, maybe minutes.
"Oh my god. That must have been really hard for you. Do you want a divorce before we die?"
"Nah. I can tough it out."

Haven't laughed that hard in a theater in. . .

Well, at least three or four years.


----------



## Mathemagician

nightflameauto said:


> Go.
> See.
> The movie.
> 
> They think they're dying in a few seconds, maybe minutes.
> "Oh my god. That must have been really hard for you. Do you want a divorce before we die?"
> "Nah. I can tough it out."
> 
> Haven't laughed that hard in a theater in. . .
> 
> Well, at least three or four years.


I didn’t know this was a thing. I am only on like season 2 or 3. So I’ll likely wait until it’s on a streaming service. It’s hilarious though. And the characters just grow on you over time. Super fucking funny.


----------



## spudmunkey

Mathemagician said:


> I didn’t know this was a thing. I am only on like season 2 or 3. So I’ll likely wait until it’s on a streaming service. It’s hilarious though. And the characters just grow on you over time. Super fucking funny.


For the last 5+ years, it's been our "comfort food" show. When we can't decide what to put on, or aren't in the mood to start something new, we'll put on B.B. Only in the last year to we alternate between re-watching B.B., retro 60s & 70s game shows, and the last week or two, My Name is Earl.


----------



## Mathemagician

spudmunkey said:


> For the last 5+ years, it's been our "comfort food" show. When we can't decide what to put on, or aren't in the mood to start something new, we'll put on B.B. Only in the last year to we alternate between re-watching B.B., retro 60s & 70s game shows, and the last week or two, My Name is Earl.



Oh man have you watched futurama? That was my comfort show for YEARS. It just gets better as it goes on too.

Just trying to make sure the world gives it a shake. Loooove that show.

No show has been cancelled and brought back more times and stayed so good. Lol. 

And yeah BB is definitely hilarious. I’m watching it while usually playing games on my switch so I’m for sure missing many visual gags. Which will just be more fun for my eventual rewatch.


----------



## spudmunkey

You know, for some reason, it just never grabbed me the same way. I watched every episode when it first aired until it was cancelled the first time, and checked in every now and then, including starting from the beginning maybe a year or two ago. I got a few seasons in, and...I don't know why, but it just doesn't click for me as much as some other shows. I get why people love it, but... I don't dislike it, though, to be clear.

My own personal "comfort" show, when it's not both I and my girlfriend watching, is still MST3K (.MST3K was cancelled 3 times {The Comedy Chancel, Sci-Fi Network, and Netflix], Futurama was only cancelled twice.  ) and RiffTrax.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just finished ST s4 and wow, fuck that bullshit. Two of my favorite characters are either dead or fucked, the overhyped superhero did a real bang up job, and apparently we get to wait another three years for them to finish off what they started this season.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rewatching Fleabag and it's still hilarious


----------



## nightflameauto

Mathemagician said:


> I didn’t know this was a thing. I am only on like season 2 or 3. So I’ll likely wait until it’s on a streaming service. It’s hilarious though. And the characters just grow on you over time. Super fucking funny.


See also: Archer.

They even have a crossover where Archer and the gang go to Bob's Burgers, which leads to all sorts of hilarity.

EDIT TO ADD:
Anti-recommend: The Bear

If you've ever spent time around any overttly loud, abusive assholes? This show is like a constant reminder of what worthless scum human beings are. Fuck everyone involved in the production of this pile of emotional fuckin' baggage.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, how DARE a show be an incredibly accurate portrayal of human nature? Fuck them for doing a good job!

Tune-in next week when we hate on: Bojack Horseman for the same exact thing.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> Yeah, how DARE a show be an incredibly accurate portrayal of human nature? Fuck them for doing a good job!
> 
> Tune-in next week when we hate on: Bojack Horseman for the same exact thing.


Guess I finally had my "woman who's been repeatedly raped watching a rape scene" moment.

Wouldn't have probably ate at me quite as much if my wife hadn't brushed aside my concerns because she thought it was all so funny. Guess that's a me problem too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> See also: Archer.
> 
> They even have a crossover where Archer and the gang go to Bob's Burgers, which leads to all sorts of hilarity.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD:
> Anti-recommend: The Bear
> 
> If you've ever spent time around any overttly loud, abusive assholes? This show is like a constant reminder of what worthless scum human beings are. Fuck everyone involved in the production of this pile of emotional fuckin' baggage.


Archer was fine before they started changing things every season.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Archer was fine before they started changing things every season.


Yeah, I should say once he goes into a coma, forget it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Yeah, how DARE a show be an incredibly accurate portrayal of human nature? Fuck them for doing a good job!
> 
> Tune-in next week when we hate on: Bojack Horseman for the same exact thing.





nightflameauto said:


> Guess I finally had my "woman who's been repeatedly raped watching a rape scene" moment.
> 
> Wouldn't have probably ate at me quite as much if my wife hadn't brushed aside my concerns because she thought it was all so funny. Guess that's a me problem too.



That sucks you had your concerns brushed off like that. This is an archetypal "patriarchy is bad for men, too" case. You're supposed to be a big strong emotionally stoic man, and I'm sure your wife is a wonderful person but she's as prone to those expectations as anyone else raised in this world.

It's a valid point that art is often trying to represent reality, but on the other hand television all too often relies on sensationalizing trauma and re-traumatizing people. So many of the "woke" shows centering Black struggles fall into this category and the line is extremely blurred.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> That sucks you had your concerns brushed off like that. This is an archetypal "patriarchy is bad for men, too" case. You're supposed to be a big strong emotionally stoic man, and I'm sure your wife is a wonderful person but she's as prone to those expectations as anyone else raised in this world.
> 
> It's a valid point that art is often trying to represent reality, but on the other hand television all too often relies on sensationalizing trauma and re-traumatizing people. So many of the "woke" shows centering Black struggles fall into this category and the line is extremely blurred.


It also doubles-up on itself. I mean, I watch a few shows a night to unwind, and invariable even the ones billed as comedic come across as screechy preachy bitchfests.

Last night was a game show, The Chase, where they had an "all women" show. Cool, I dig chicks. Preach, preach, preach, and all of them absolutely BOMBED. They were terrible. But still, we kept getting girl power messages the entire time.

Then Irma Vep - a satirical remake of a satirical movie looking at a satirical remake of a 1920s French Film. Guess what? The kidnapping scene came across too rapey and "you might hurt someone's feelings" became the prominent message. Who fucking cares? I have my feelings hurt about forty times a day and shrug and move on. But if all you ever get is preaching about how careful you have to be about everybody else's feelings, while nobody in the god damned universe gives a single little fuck about yours, the eventual reaction is fuck off.

Then that shit-fest The Bear. Argh. It just reminds me so much of my farming days, where you never knew day-to-day if the hothead fucktard was gonna go into the milkroom and grab a gun or toss a punch at ya or just scream obscenities at ya like most days. But, ya know, being toxic and trashy and shitty to everybody's all manly and stuff so I should just go with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'll second the Bear being awful. I have no idea how the fuck it got called a "comedy" (in the modern context of the word). Nearly all of the characters are unpleasant and barring a few scenes they couldn't even get a chuckle out of me.
I don't have some weird hangup about unpleasant characters either, it's just really a terribly unfunny, unpleasant show.

Bojack, You're the Worst, Sunny, Shameless and Rescue Me all do far better jobs of making shit situations funny, and making awful people seem funny.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> It also doubles-up on itself. I mean, I watch a few shows a night to unwind, and invariable even the ones billed as comedic come across as screechy preachy bitchfests.
> 
> Last night was a game show, The Chase, where they had an "all women" show. Cool, I dig chicks. Preach, preach, preach, and all of them absolutely BOMBED. They were terrible. But still, we kept getting girl power messages the entire time.
> 
> Then Irma Vep - a satirical remake of a satirical movie looking at a satirical remake of a 1920s French Film. Guess what? The kidnapping scene came across too rapey and "you might hurt someone's feelings" became the prominent message. Who fucking cares? I have my feelings hurt about forty times a day and shrug and move on. But if all you ever get is preaching about how careful you have to be about everybody else's feelings, while nobody in the god damned universe gives a single little fuck about yours, the eventual reaction is fuck off.
> 
> Then that shit-fest The Bear. Argh. It just reminds me so much of my farming days, where you never knew day-to-day if the hothead fucktard was gonna go into the milkroom and grab a gun or toss a punch at ya or just scream obscenities at ya like most days. But, ya know, being toxic and trashy and shitty to everybody's all manly and stuff so I should just go with it.



I know being critical of identity politics is a hOt tAkE for a dude on a guitar forum, but the glut of this kind of garbage is one of many clear indicators of the massive failure of idpol as a political/social project for revolutionary change. You can take a terrible role model and give them a platform because they have a marginalized identity and that magically transmutes them into a good role model. Then you have knee-jerk reactionaries who hate it because it's "liberal" and liberals who are too cowardly to think for themselves and let awful human beings with marginalized identities tell them what to think.

I know this isn't the politics thread, but a few years ago conservative groups were using IdPol language in the debate around trans/NB folks and bathrooms to characterize women's bathrooms as "safe spaces" which I gotta say is fucking brilliant of them to follow the exact same script as liberal IdPol, and I bring it up here because I feel like it's relevant to your experiences and the criticisms you're getting at.

I want to be clear, I think the erosion of prescriptive gender roles and identities is overwhelmingly positive, and I think representation is super important and on some levels "any is better than none," but it's important as well for us to be aware of the nuance even if there's no good answer aside from "straddle the contradiction and try not to be a piece of shit."


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> I know being critical of identity politics is a hOt tAkE for a dude on a guitar forum, but the glut of this kind of garbage is one of many clear indicators of the massive failure of idpol as a political/social project for revolutionary change. You can take a terrible role model and give them a platform because they have a marginalized identity and that magically transmutes them into a good role model. Then you have knee-jerk reactionaries who hate it because it's "liberal" and liberals who are too cowardly to think for themselves and let awful human beings with marginalized identities tell them what to think.
> 
> I know this isn't the politics thread, but a few years ago conservative groups were using IdPol language in the debate around trans/NB folks and bathrooms to characterize women's bathrooms as "safe spaces" which I gotta say is fucking brilliant of them to follow the exact same script as liberal IdPol, and I bring it up here because I feel like it's relevant to your experiences and the criticisms you're getting at.
> 
> I want to be clear, I think the erosion of prescriptive gender roles and identities is overwhelmingly positive, and I think representation is super important and on some levels "any is better than none," but it's important as well for us to be aware of the nuance even if there's no good answer aside from "straddle the contradiction and try not to be a piece of shit."


With ya.

Which is why I'm writing far-future sci-fi where people are just equal whatever the hell they are and they are judged on the merit of what they do and who they are as a person, not whether they fuck guys, chicks, or, whatever, nor who they identify as. Hell, the main person in charge is female, and hey, guess what? Not a single man pats her on the head for her accomplishments, nor do they decry a woman being in charge. Holy fuck! STOP THE PRESSES!

Not a single person will ever read it outside my close circle, but hell, it's entertaining without preaching AND shows the universe I wish we could get to and have zero hope of ever actually getting to.

Granted, that's on hold now too since my computer decided this morning was the perfect time to shit the bed mid edit. GO TEAM! What a damn week. Two busted toes, busted up head, massive storms taking out trees and dumping the neighbor's pool in my yard. Yeah, we're going for broke this week.

Alright, back on topic, can't wait to see what preachy bullshit the Orville is up to this week. Maybe we can relive the capital riots?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> It also doubles-up on itself. I mean, I watch a few shows a night to unwind, and invariable even the ones billed as comedic come across as screechy preachy bitchfests.
> 
> Last night was a game show, The Chase, where they had an "all women" show. Cool, I dig chicks. Preach, preach, preach, and all of them absolutely BOMBED. They were terrible. But still, we kept getting girl power messages the entire time.
> 
> Then Irma Vep - a satirical remake of a satirical movie looking at a satirical remake of a 1920s French Film. Guess what? The kidnapping scene came across too rapey and "you might hurt someone's feelings" became the prominent message. Who fucking cares? I have my feelings hurt about forty times a day and shrug and move on. But if all you ever get is preaching about how careful you have to be about everybody else's feelings, while nobody in the god damned universe gives a single little fuck about yours, the eventual reaction is fuck off.
> 
> Then that shit-fest The Bear. Argh. It just reminds me so much of my farming days, where you never knew day-to-day if the hothead fucktard was gonna go into the milkroom and grab a gun or toss a punch at ya or just scream obscenities at ya like most days. But, ya know, being toxic and trashy and shitty to everybody's all manly and stuff so I should just go with it.


Preachy leeches need to shut their yap. Shit bores me. I might even agree with them, but I don't care to hear it when I'm watching something to unwind.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> I know being critical of identity politics is a hOt tAkE for a dude on a guitar forum, but the glut of this kind of garbage is one of many clear indicators of the massive failure of idpol as a political/social project for revolutionary change. You can take a terrible role model and give them a platform because they have a marginalized identity and that magically transmutes them into a good role model. Then you have knee-jerk reactionaries who hate it because it's "liberal" and liberals who are too cowardly to think for themselves and let awful human beings with marginalized identities tell them what to think.
> 
> I know this isn't the politics thread, but a few years ago conservative groups were using IdPol language in the debate around trans/NB folks and bathrooms to characterize women's bathrooms as "safe spaces" which I gotta say is fucking brilliant of them to follow the exact same script as liberal IdPol, and I bring it up here because I feel like it's relevant to your experiences and the criticisms you're getting at.
> 
> I want to be clear, I think the erosion of prescriptive gender roles and identities is overwhelmingly positive, and I think representation is super important and on some levels "any is better than none," but it's important as well for us to be aware of the nuance even if there's no good answer aside from "straddle the contradiction and try not to be a piece of shit."


I love how I've noticed that it seems people tend to love Mystery Incorporated, despite the fact that Velma is absolutely abhorrent in the show. She is so goddamned abusive to Shaggy it is astounding. Yet, a crew member years later claimed she was "lesbian" and how that was great in the show. Uh, what? She treated "Hot Dog Water" like shit as well, so I'm not sure how that results in a "lesbian couple" scenario. 

People seem to love it because it had an "overarcing theme," even though 13 Ghosts did it first. "Ewww, Scrappy is an annoying awful character." Cool. Who told you that? Cartoon Network and James Gunn? Funnily enough, the worst 80s Scooby character is Flim Flam. As for Scrappy, yes, the first season he is on the show (different voice actor), he is awful and annoying. The writers over did it and the voice actor didn't help matters. The second season onward is voiced by Don, who did Scooby, and the writers toned it down. However, the rest of the crew is gone. It seems to me that there was some issues with the rest of the cast not wanting to do the show anymore.

Off topic, but whatever. Anyways, the point being is that people ignore shit and have contradictory, hypocritical "beliefs," usually to own some group they've been brainwashed into thinking is "the enemy." Typical Roman colliseum bullshit.

I dislike "criticism shields" in shows/movies and I refuse to let it keep me from calling a garbage show/movie what it is. My favorite character (one of them anyways) over the 4 seasons from Stranger Things is Erica, the sassy bratty sister.


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My favorite character (one of them anyways) over the 4 seasons from Stranger Things is Erica, the sassy bratty sister.


Amusingly, she's one of my least favorite. She bursts in to deliver a "sassy" line like she's in a stage play of _Annie_, and then stares blankly into the middle distance when she isn't the primary character in the scene, no matter what's supposed to be going on in front of them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> Amusingly, she's one of my least favorite. She bursts in to deliver a "sassy" line like she's in a stage play of _Annie_, and then stares blankly into the middle distance when she isn't the primary character in the scene, no matter what's supposed to be going on in front of them.


*shrugs* Oh well.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Really enjoyed Stranger Things seasons 1-3, I think 3 took things about as far as they needed to go.

Now that the creators are looking at doing other stories in the same “universe” it almost feels like that’s what they were doing with season 4 - a new story that just happened to use established characters (albeit with arcs to try and tie everything back into the main plot). I don’t know, maybe 5 will somehow retroactively redeem 4, but it seems unlikely.

Watched season 1 of The Chosen. I’ve heard these stories many times but they’ve always been two-dimensional and had little impact. This series (so far) clarifies context and adds emotion, putting “faces to names”. I dig it.


----------



## philkilla

The Terminal List

Read the first three books in the series already; the show didn't follow precisely along, but it was still very enjoyable.

Chris Pratt has been a very busy man lately.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Restarted Search Party after some seasonal gap some years ago. On s4 and it hasn't jumped the shark. Funny and well written.


----------



## mongey

Finally got around to finishing peacemaker. I liked it. It got better as it went allong , and they actually explored the characters. Which these days you don’t always feel that they do. 

Also coming up on the end of a breaking bad re watch. Had only watched the whole thing once when it came out. Been good to go through it without the hype. Really well made show. Picking up allot more of the tension between Walt and skyler this time


----------



## manu80

a bit let down by Stranger things....too much dialog, incoherences, useless plots (russia/us military) ...still curious to see the final seasonStarted The terminal list yesterday. So far so good. In that style, Condor was really good


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finale of Stranger Things was so damn long. Why wasn't it split up into 2 episodes? So much meandering, and Eleven being really frustrating to watch, kinda shat all over any of the good they did in the first half (3/4's?) of the season. 

Seaosn 1 is still king.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> Finale of Stranger Things was so damn long. Why wasn't it split up into 2 episodes? So much meandering, and Eleven being really frustrating to watch, kinda shat all over any of the good they did in the first half (3/4's?) of the season.
> 
> Seaosn 1 is still king.


Eleven is a snoozefest. I wish they'd get rid of the character. I shouldn't be rooting for Vecna to destroy her. If I am, the booker has screwed the pooch, as they should be making you cheer the face and boo the heel.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eleven is a snoozefest. I wish they'd get rid of the character. I shouldn't be rooting for Vecna to destroy her. If I am, the booker has screwed the pooch, as they should be making you cheer the face and boo the heel.


While I don't hate Eleven, I do think they really missed the boat with her. She started with potential in the early seasons, and that potential was never really met. I mean, supposedly she's this massively powerful creature with . . . what? Self doubt? Teen angst? Drama fail? We don't really know.

It would have been interesting had she actually gotten out of control with her power. Or completely lost her power and been forced to come to grips with that loss after mastering it. As it is, it's just, "yup, she's this girl with this stuff that we won't explain and she could do amazing things but we'll shackle her with useless non-plot that interrupts the interesting parts of the show to repeatedly show you the same scene from different perspectives."

*snore*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> While I don't hate Eleven, I do think they really missed the boat with her. She started with potential in the early seasons, and that potential was never really met. I mean, supposedly she's this massively powerful creature with . . . what? Self doubt? Teen angst? Drama fail? We don't really know.
> 
> It would have been interesting had she actually gotten out of control with her power. Or completely lost her power and been forced to come to grips with that loss after mastering it. As it is, it's just, "yup, she's this girl with this stuff that we won't explain and she could do amazing things but we'll shackle her with useless non-plot that interrupts the interesting parts of the show to repeatedly show you the same scene from different perspectives."
> 
> *snore*


She's overhyped and underdelivers every single time. I'm so sick of seeing her with a bloody snotnose every time she uses her unimpressive powers. Then again, in all fairness, I find the telelkinesis thing usually quite boring and unenjoyable. Friday the 13th 7 is one of my least favorite from the franchise, with the telekinesis girl being pretty boring to watch.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> She's overhyped and underdelivers every single time. I'm so sick of seeing her with a bloody snotnose every time she uses her unimpressive powers. Then again, in all fairness, I find the telelkinesis thing usually quite boring and unenjoyable. Friday the 13th 7 is one of my least favorite from the franchise, with the telekinesis girl being pretty boring to watch.


Telekinesis, on TV and in movies, tends to be a lot of nothing. I'd like to see somebody play with the concept and take it to its logical extreme. Have them suffer no more consequences from using it than we suffer from grabbing a glass of water with our hands. Really hype up that power and see what the damage would be. Don't do this, "It takes such concentration, and it's so limited and blah blah blah" *nosebleed*. I've seen that done way too many times by way too many shows and movies. Do something crazy with it and see if it can be entertaining, or stop.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Telekinesis, on TV and in movies, tends to be a lot of nothing. I'd like to see somebody play with the concept and take it to its logical extreme. Have them suffer no more consequences from using it than we suffer from grabbing a glass of water with our hands. Really hype up that power and see what the damage would be. Don't do this, "It takes such concentration, and it's so limited and blah blah blah" *nosebleed*. I've seen that done way too many times by way too many shows and movies. Do something crazy with it and see if it can be entertaining, or stop.


person that has telekinesis > becomes totally reliant on the ability > body atrophies until they're nothing but a shell from lack of using their muscles > they accidentally drop themselves a bit too hard sitting down in a chair> bones shatter> hospitalized > get pneumonia during recovery and dies. The end


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Telekinesis, on TV and in movies, tends to be a lot of nothing. I'd like to see somebody play with the concept and take it to its logical extreme. Have them suffer no more consequences from using it than we suffer from grabbing a glass of water with our hands. Really hype up that power and see what the damage would be. Don't do this, "It takes such concentration, and it's so limited and blah blah blah" *nosebleed*. I've seen that done way too many times by way too many shows and movies. Do something crazy with it and see if it can be entertaining, or stop.


Eleven isn't Carrie, but they sure do seem to be giving her the, "she can only really tap into it when she's super duper upset!11`1" crap. Still, no one will ever look as cool as Carrie, covered in pigs blood, turning prom into chaos and killing students she goes to school with for treating her like shit. 

As Tom says at the end of Halloween 3, "Stop it! Stop it!"


----------



## zappatton2

I'm re-watching Tim & Eric Awesome Show for maybe the second time since it was actually on TV. Gawddamn this show. I can't think of any other show that makes me literally cry with laughter, while at no point having any idea of WTF I'm laughing at. Like, none.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

zappatton2 said:


> I'm re-watching Tim & Eric Awesome Show for maybe the second time since it was actually on TV. Gawddamn this show. I can't think of any other show that makes me literally cry with laughter, while at no point having any idea of WTF I'm laughing at. Like, none.


Casting director for the Tim & Eric show: "How weird can you guys be?"
Tim and Eric: "Yes."

Started watching Season II of Genndy Tartakovsky's Primal 

Liking it better than first season... more aesthetically pleasing background/ static animation and story line has more momentum and advances fwd w/o stagnating.


----------



## mmr007

Love this show


----------



## Seabeast2000

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 111282
> 
> Love this show


Do they all have British accents?


----------



## mmr007

Well everyone speaks Italian but they may be speaking Italian with a British accent


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Farzar- If you liked Brickleberry or Paradise PD then you'll like this (it's the same team working on it). It's lewd, crude and hilarious.


----------



## nightflameauto

Running back through Community. God damn, this show is fabulous. Even the guests are top-quality characters, and even the unbelievably stupid stuff is fun.

Ken Jeong's character is so over the top. LOL.


----------



## zappatton2

nightflameauto said:


> Running back through Community. God damn, this show is fabulous. Even the guests are top-quality characters, and even the unbelievably stupid stuff is fun.
> 
> Ken Jeong's character is so over the top. LOL.


I even love the oft-maligned later seasons. I think it may have already been mentioned somewhere in this thread, but Garrett's wedding is still one of my favourite episodes.


----------



## MFB

zappatton2 said:


> I even love the oft-maligned later seasons. I think it may have already been mentioned somewhere in this thread, but Garrett's wedding is still one of my favourite episodes.



Garrett's wedding is the second to last episode of the entire show, and is fucking phenomenal.


----------



## spudmunkey

nightflameauto said:


> Even the guests are top-quality characters,


Same with _My Name is Earl. _I forgot about some of them until re-watching it lately, but Timothy Olyphant, Juilette Lewis, Giovanni Ribisi, Christian Slater, John Leguizamo, Burt Reynolds, John Favreau, all played fun guests.


----------



## spudmunkey

_Paper Girls

Stranger Things,_ but instead of "hell", it's time travel.

It definitely has its moments. But one act in an episode was one of the most frustrating-to-watch scenes I have seen in ages.


Spoiler: It's when...



they go to the one girl's family home and there's a party going on. And all of the girls go in, INCLUDING THE GIRL WHOSE FAMILY'S HOUSE IT IS, and just hangs out there like there's no chance her older self or parents wouldn't see her.



Oh, and also...


Spoiler: Also...



"Derek!"


----------



## BlackMastodon

I stopped reading the comic series a while back but I did enjoy it at the time, so Paper Girls definitely caught my curiosity. Is it all available to watch and is it worthwhile?


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> I stopped reading the comic series a while back but I did enjoy it at the time, so Paper Girls definitely caught my curiosity. Is it all available to watch and is it worthwhile?


I've never read it, so I can't say how it compares, though I will say that while it is decent, it's only 8 episodes and ends the season with a major cliffhanger (like every show does these days), which is annoying. If it ended here, it would be very disappointing. I feel like the show didn't get "big" enough in these 8 episodes compared to how the show feels like it could get, since they spent so much time on character development.


----------



## MFB

Watched the first two episodes of _The Bear, _and I can tell the show is well made and from everything I've only heard about the restaurant industry, it seems accurate to that portion of it as well; my only gripe is like, everyone is fucking arguing and a shit person, so what's my motivation to keep watching? 

Typically you'd have one or two characters who you think, "OK, here's our foil/heel," and that's the end of it, but in The Bear it seems like everyone is at each other's throat and just like, "I got mine, fuck you get yours," which is exhausting to watch; and I'm from fucking Boston, who are supposedly known for that shit, so what's that say about Chicago?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Started The Boys new season. I think I'm over it, I hate every single character and I'm super tired of captain hero's bullshit dragging the plot along.


----------



## c7spheres

I still wish they never discontinued The Dark Crystal reboot. That was a reboot done right and did the original justice. It's weird watching puppet shows in my 40's, but I've come to terms with it. I can relate to the character Deet. She reminds me of me a lot for some reason. Maybe because I'm a puppet too. haha.


----------



## RevDrucifer

MFB said:


> Watched the first two episodes of _The Bear, _and I can tell the show is well made and from everything I've only heard about the restaurant industry, it seems accurate to that portion of it as well; my only gripe is like, everyone is fucking arguing and a shit person, so what's my motivation to keep watching?
> 
> Typically you'd have one or two characters who you think, "OK, here's our foil/heel," and that's the end of it, but in The Bear it seems like everyone is at each other's throat and just like, "I got mine, fuck you get yours," which is exhausting to watch; and I'm from fucking Boston, who are supposedly known for that shit, so what's that say about Chicago?



I worked in restaurants for over 20 years, it's easily the closest depiction I've seen to restaurant life on a dramatized TV show. There's so much stuff in there that you'd only pick up on after working in a restaurant. Mild spoilerish- there's going to be a scene coming up involving order tickets, that scene gave me anxiety because I worked at a place (Joe's American Grill in Hanover) where that literally happened every Friday and Saturday. It was fucking brutal and that's the only job I've ever quit without giving notice out of like, 15 different restaurants. While the high-volume yelling didn't happen often, the arguing and constant fights are certainly legit. It's the only situation I've ever been in where you can go the fuck off on someone during a shift and an hour later you're in a bar doing shots with the person like you're best friends. That's how I got some of my closest friends.


----------



## MFB

RevDrucifer said:


> I worked in restaurants for over 20 years, it's easily the closest depiction I've seen to restaurant life on a dramatized TV show. There's so much stuff in there that you'd only pick up on after working in a restaurant. Mild spoilerish- there's going to be a scene coming up involving order tickets, that scene gave me anxiety because I worked at a place (Joe's American Grill in Hanover) where that literally happened every Friday and Saturday. It was fucking brutal and that's the only job I've ever quit without giving notice out of like, 15 different restaurants. While the high-volume yelling didn't happen often, the arguing and constant fights are certainly legit. It's the only situation I've ever been in where you can go the fuck off on someone during a shift and an hour later you're in a bar doing shots with the person like you're best friends. That's how I got some of my closest friends.



Yeah, it's a double edged sword for me I guess. I don't doubt it is authentic, and I did some looking around earlier and for those who can't deal with that, it seems to be the general consensus of "It's not that it's not well made, it's that I just don't want to willingly suffer through that if I don't have to."

Like, I watch A24 horror movies because they're fantastic and pure dread to the deepest reaches of my being, but they're also so wildly implausible that I know it didn't/can't happen. Whereas The Bear is just all I'm going to think about the next time I go to get an order of take out 

Shame because the cast is great, I'm always surprised Jeremy Allen White (who plays Carmy) hasn't been in more things, and his cousin is just the right amount of shitbag that he can get you on his side, but then immediately burn you and make you feel dumb for having just sided with him.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

c7spheres said:


> I still wish they never discontinued The Dark Crystal reboot. That was a reboot done right and did the original justice. It's weird watching puppet shows in my 40's, but I've come to terms with it. I can relate to the character Deet. She reminds me of me a lot for some reason. Maybe because I'm a puppet too. haha.



That reboot was so good. I need to watch it again. 



MFB said:


> Yeah, it's a double edged sword for me I guess. I don't doubt it is authentic, and I did some looking around earlier and for those who can't deal with that, it seems to be the general consensus of "It's not that it's not well made, it's that I just don't want to willingly suffer through that if I don't have to."
> 
> Like, I watch A24 horror movies because they're fantastic and pure dread to the deepest reaches of my being, but they're also so wildly implausible that I know it didn't/can't happen. Whereas The Bear is just all I'm going to think about the next time I go to get an order of take out
> 
> Shame because the cast is great, I'm always surprised Jeremy Allen White (who plays Carmy) hasn't been in more things, and his cousin is just the right amount of shitbag that he can get you on his side, but then immediately burn you and make you feel dumb for having just sided with him.



I don't need to watch that, I live it, and truth is stranger/meaner/more verbally and emotionally abusive than fiction.


----------



## nightflameauto

Better Call Saul - Is Jimmy / Saul / Gene really gonna tank himself by reaching out to previous contacts?

That'd be a real downer, man. Though not surprising, considering both the show and its predecessor, and the character that they've developed for this person.

I've missed Walter / Jessie's banter. Holy shit. After all this time, they fell right back into character and were smashing it out of the park with that natural teasing nature of their relationship. I swear those two are 99% of what made BB such a great show. The sarcastibitch relationship between those two knows no bounds.

My favorite Jessie line of all time? "Oh yeah. Mr. White's totally gay for me! Everybody knows that!" The line and delivery just encapsulate the entire relationship so perfectly.


----------



## RevDrucifer

MFB said:


> Yeah, it's a double edged sword for me I guess. I don't doubt it is authentic, and I did some looking around earlier and for those who can't deal with that, it seems to be the general consensus of "It's not that it's not well made, it's that I just don't want to willingly suffer through that if I don't have to."
> 
> Like, I watch A24 horror movies because they're fantastic and pure dread to the deepest reaches of my being, but they're also so wildly implausible that I know it didn't/can't happen. Whereas The Bear is just all I'm going to think about the next time I go to get an order of take out
> 
> Shame because the cast is great, I'm always surprised Jeremy Allen White (who plays Carmy) hasn't been in more things, and his cousin is just the right amount of shitbag that he can get you on his side, but then immediately burn you and make you feel dumb for having just sided with him.



Hahahaha I’m in a restaurant group on FB and saw a few people saying the same thing, “I see this at work every day, why would I watch it when I go home?!” 

I’ve been out of the business for 4-5 years so there’s some nostalgia involved for me. And yeah, Jeremy was really one of the only reasons I watched Shameless as long as I did. Dude’s doing a great job in The Bear. I wouldn’t be surprised to see him in a lot more stuff moving forward.


----------



## RevDrucifer

nightflameauto said:


> Better Call Saul - Is Jimmy / Saul / Gene really gonna tank himself by reaching out to previous contacts?
> 
> That'd be a real downer, man. Though not surprising, considering both the show and its predecessor, and the character that they've developed for this person.
> 
> I've missed Walter / Jessie's banter. Holy shit. After all this time, they fell right back into character and were smashing it out of the park with that natural teasing nature of their relationship. I swear those two are 99% of what made BB such a great show. The sarcastibitch relationship between those two knows no bounds.
> 
> My favorite Jessie line of all time? "Oh yeah. Mr. White's totally gay for me! Everybody knows that!" The line and delivery just encapsulate the entire relationship so perfectly.



I dunno, the writers have done a killer job in both BB and BCS at not taking the most predictable route. I haven’t speculated on really anything since I was halfway through BB back in the day because I was wrong every time. 

Having him dead or in jail doesn’t sit entirely right with me but there aren’t many places where he “should” go aside from those two.


----------



## nightflameauto

RevDrucifer said:


> I dunno, the writers have done a killer job in both BB and BCS at not taking the most predictable route. I haven’t speculated on really anything since I was halfway through BB back in the day because I was wrong every time.
> 
> Having him dead or in jail doesn’t sit entirely right with me but there aren’t many places where he “should” go aside from those two.


That'll give me sads, but like you say it's tough to see any other outcome.


----------



## zappatton2

c7spheres said:


> I still wish they never discontinued The Dark Crystal reboot. That was a reboot done right and did the original justice. It's weird watching puppet shows in my 40's, but I've come to terms with it. I can relate to the character Deet. She reminds me of me a lot for some reason. Maybe because I'm a puppet too. haha.


I don't think I've ever been more disappointed by a show cancellation than with the Dark Crystal.


----------



## c7spheres

zappatton2 said:


> I don't think I've ever been more disappointed by a show cancellation than with the Dark Crystal.


 I started watching it again recently. It really is an amazing work of art in so many ways. Netflix asked a survey if I liked it, loved it etc so I marked Loved it. I'm hoping if enuogh people watch it and rate it well maybe, just maybe they'll eventually reconsider it if enough interest is shown. I think certain shows like Dark Crystal should be done regardless of costs and losses, just for the sake of the art, but I know Netflix isn't interested in anything but money. To bad. We must find out what happens to Deet !


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I only watched the Dark Crystal - Age of Resistance last week, I forgot about it completely and Netflix never push it. Easily one of the best shows has Netflix done and one of the best modern reboots in a sea of absolute crap the last decade. The show was such a labour of love with so much respect to the original. Every character had so much personality. Hup being a comic relief character that could also pull on the emotional strings while having a character arc puts 99% of TV shows to shame. 

AFAIK it's more on hold, as opposed to being cancelled. Wishful thinking by the writers that they have everything ready to go as soon as Netlfix gives the green light but who knows. With the success of The Witcher, Bridgerton, Stranger Things etc it would be a hard sell.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

RevDrucifer said:


> Hahahaha I’m in a restaurant group on FB and saw a few people saying the same thing, “I see this at work every day, why would I watch it when I go home?!”
> 
> I’ve been out of the business for 4-5 years so there’s some nostalgia involved for me. And yeah, Jeremy was really one of the only reasons I watched Shameless as long as I did. Dude’s doing a great job in The Bear. I wouldn’t be surprised to see him in a lot more stuff moving forward.



I am honestly still mentally recovering from my last service job. I am not proud of regularly fantasizing about beating an old ass man to death. 

The restaurant closed because the roof collapsed, and I heard he broke his hip and is wheelchair bound refusing physical therapy drinking himself to death so I guess there's justice in the world. Good fucking riddance.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sandman just dropped on Netflix.


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Sandman just dropped on Netflix.


While The Munsters trailer is far worse, I've not been more disappointed with a trailer in years as I was for Sandman...I hope it's better than the trailer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> While The Munsters trailer is far worse, I've not been more disappointed with a trailer in years as I was for Sandman...I hope it's better than the trailer.


I just started it but it seems well done. No overt jank or cringe shit like with most DC shows.


----------



## MFB

Oh shit that's right, forgot that was dropping so soon, so I guess I found my next show to watch.


----------



## Demiurge

I watched the first Sandman episode last night and thought it was alright. It probably would have been better to have watched a couple at least to let the story get rolling.


Spoiler



The series starting with the main character being trapped in a place for an extended period- while it sets up the story- felt like the viewer was kind of trapped with him, too.


----------



## thebeesknees22

i'm on episode 7 of Sandman

it's ok I guess.
Some episodes are a slog to get through, others are ok. 
Some are pretty cringe. 

It's something to past the time.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ok I take it back. Sandman gets absolutely terrible. I can't finish the last few episodes. Just had to skim them..

Good lord ... it was so bad


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> ok I take it back. Sandman gets absolutely terrible. I can't finish the last few episodes. Just had to skim them..
> 
> Good lord ... it was so bad


Interesting. Others that have watched it are singing it praises to high heaven.

I'm sure I'll slog through it at some point. We watched one episode and then moved on to other shows we're trying to finish for the moment.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Interesting. Others that have watched it are singing it praises to high heaven.
> 
> I'm sure I'll slog through it at some point. We watched one episode and then moved on to other shows we're trying to finish for the moment.


the first half was ok-ish, but it just got bad bad near the end. bad bad


----------



## zappatton2

I kinda hope they make more seasons of the Orville. I didn't care that much for it at the very beginning of the series, but it grew on me in a big way, and the dynamics between characters and situations made it feel more like Star Trek TNG than anything currently branded as Star Trek (not a backhanded criticism of ST, just really liked the vibe of Orville, took me back).

But even if they do end it, the last episode was a nice closer. And one scene with Claire reminded me so much of her character Beverly in the Larry Sanders Show, when she's had quite enough and ain't havin' no more, lol!!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I finished the latest season of the Boys and I gotta say I'm not sure why. I'm not sure if it's Ennis or the show's writers but the whole "rise of fascism" shtick feels extremely heavy-handed, Captain Hero's lines are right out of a "10 signs of fascism" YT video.


----------



## Drew

I'm, like, six years late to this party, I suspect, but I just started the first season of Stranger Things last week, two episodes to go. Shocker, it's great.


----------



## Drew

wheresthefbomb said:


> I finished the latest season of the Boys and I gotta say I'm not sure why. I'm not sure if it's Ennis or the show's writers but the whole "rise of fascism" shtick feels extremely heavy-handed, Captain Hero's lines are right out of a "10 signs of fascism" YT video.


I mean, it's a pretty natural way to take a show about barely-checked nearly-all-powerful superheroes with ego problems. For me the bigger issue was that the fitrst couple seasons worked because it was a really oddball combination of extremely gratuitous, wildly over the top exaggerated violence (the opening scene, the whale...), and oddly tender, sensitive, heartwarming moments (most of Hughie's scenes, especially with Starlight). This season, they seem to have upped the violence, dialed back the balancing tenderness, and then just done a lot of cursory plot exposition. We found we just gave less of a shit about the characters this season.


----------



## MFB

Drew said:


> I'm, like, six years late to this party, I suspect, but I just started the first season of Stranger Things last week, two episodes to go. Shocker, it's great.



My favorite memory of S1 coming out was Darren pointing out the inaccuracies of some of the set dressing like them using the wrong type of bulb on the bikes, like, get fucking real


----------



## Drew

MFB said:


> My favorite memory of S1 coming out was Darren pointing out the inaccuracies of some of the set dressing like them using the wrong type of bulb on the bikes, like, get fucking real


 

I was reminded of this when I saw a "90s nostalgia" thread here, because this is straight up 80s movie nostalgia.


----------



## Kaura

Just finished BCS. The last episode itself was very good with full of twists but the actual ending or the last scene. Meh. All they had to do was put on another small scene of Saul with a smile on his face and start playing "I Fought The Law" and it would've been perfect but no.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Garth Marenghi's Darkplace

Hadn't seen this show since it aired on SciFi back in '06. I remember flipping through the channels one night and catching The Apes of Wrath in the middle. When you hear the line, “I know writers who use subtext, and they’re all cowards" you stop channel surfing.


----------



## zappatton2

Carrion Rocket said:


> Garth Marenghi's Darkplace
> 
> Hadn't seen this show since it aired on SciFi back in '06. I remember flipping through the channels one night and catching The Apes of Wrath in the middle. When you hear the line, “I know writers who use subtext, and they’re all cowards" you stop channel surfing.


Such a great show, I need to watch that again, it's been years!


----------



## wankerness

It's criminal that show doesn't have a US DVD release. One of the most rewatchable comedy shows ever, IMO. 

The UK DVD came with a DVD of a companion show which was like a talkshow hosted by Dean Lerner and it had Garth Marenghi as a guest once, but I hated it. Laugh track killed it dead.

Apparently there's a garth marenghi audiobook releasing soon.


----------



## manu80

SEE season 3 starts today. This is the last season, too bad really loved this show !!!!!!!


----------



## lurè

Watched the first episode of House of the Dragons. Was expecting worse but it has every clichè already present in Game of Thrones; it seems like a re-watch but a slightly different plot.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Sandman. Plenty to complain about, but overall I dislike it a lot less than I expected to. Mostly enjoy the story changes and character reboots, though it's a bit confusing at times being so familiar with the source material.

Good: The actress they chose for Joanna Constantine is badass.

Bad: Dream and Death could be a _lot_ more goth, but I'd settle for just a _little_ more. Like, c'mon.


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> Watched the first episode of House of the Dragons. Was expecting worse but it has every clichè already present in Game of Thrones; it seems like a re-watch but a slightly different plot.


I was hoping for an all Dragon cast.


----------



## mmr007

Since I am sitting at home with Covid, I decided to binge watch the old HBO miniseries Rome. I watched it long ago but forgot much of it. I really really like this show and all the characters in it. If there is a chance you still haven't seen it after all this time you should. It definitely feels rushed at the end of season 2 (which it was because GOT was gonna take all it's funding so they rushed to a finale) but it is still amazing and one of my favs.

Looking forward to season 3 in September of HBO's Dead to Me with Christina Applegate. Also such an amazing series and absolute gold standard for black comedy.


----------



## p0ke

Don't know what to start watching next with my wife. We finished BCS last week and Ozark sometime before that, but now we just can't seem to find anything. We usually like everything that involves drugs and violence, but it kinda feels like we've seen everything that's worth seeing  
Oh, we tried to start watching Narcos, but my wife always falls asleep when I put it on. So I've seen the first episode 4-5 times and my wife hasn't  I guess it just didn't grab her attention somehow.

I've got plenty of stuff to watch alone though. I just finished season 3 of The Boys, which was a lot of fun but as a whole just not anywhere near as good as the previous 2. At some point I'll watch the 4th season of Stranger Things - I thought the 3rd season was rubbish but I'll give the next a chance anyway. Then I've still got many episodes of The Witcher, Star Trek Discovery, etc. to go and then at some point House of the Dragon I guess.


----------



## nightflameauto

mmr007 said:


> Since I am sitting at home with Covid, I decided to binge watch the old HBO miniseries Rome. I watched it long ago but forgot much of it. I really really like this show and all the characters in it. If there is a chance you still haven't seen it after all this time you should. It definitely feels rushed at the end of season 2 (which it was because GOT was gonna take all it's funding so they rushed to a finale) but it is still amazing and one of my favs.
> 
> Looking forward to season 3 in September of HBO's Dead to Me with Christina Applegate. Also such an amazing series and absolute gold standard for black comedy.


Rome is so good. Part of me wishes it would have remained rather than letting Game of Thrones become the gut-punching shitfest it turned into.

Rome though? Best buddy story ever. The two main dudes are hilarious together.

"HOW DO YOU KNOW SUCH THINGS OF HER!?"
*LAUGH* "They all have it. Ask anyone."

The casualness of asking the dude your about to kill if he minds terribly if you take a bit of fruit to your girlfriend was great. "Now that was an exit!" So many great moments.

We're re-watching 100 and at the point where the prison folks have landed, and the bunker is opened up after praimfaya washes the world clean again. We've also re-discovered our hatred of Clark. She wasn't bad up until the bunker sitch in Polis where she advocated closing it up before the others could get in. The sanctimony gets to be a bit much when she's betraying literally everyone for the billionth time.

Still a fun show though. It's one of the few modern sci-fi dystopias that actually keeps things moving the entire length of the show. There's no multi-season "let's just chill on this farm and talk about how bad we got it" runs. There's no "hey, here's this threat we'll talk about for six years and do nothing about while it builds up around us" bullshit. They just keep moving.

I should really visit the books someday.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Been watching She Hulk on Disney+
I am enjoying it, its pretty chucklesome, the stories so far are pretty light weight, for me there is a distinct whiff of early Ally McBeal about the show. Tatiana Maslany is really great as Jennifer/She Hulk and her 4th wall breaking is not over used and is funny when she does. Ginger Gonzaga as Nikki her mate is great comedy relief. And so far the series isn't trying to make any kind of MCU wide story impacts like Wandavision or Loki did. Something at the end of ep3 suggests there is an over arching story line going to come through, but I'm enjoying it, same as I did Hawkeye tbh, just really cool fun show thats not trying to be the new GOT.


----------



## nightflameauto

Welcome to Wrexham

Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney (Mac on Always Sunny) buy an old football (soccer in America) team and tries to rebuild it into something that can climb the leagues.

For a reality show, this one has been pretty good at only four episodes in. I love the bluntness of the townsfolk surrounding the team, and having those two smartasses pretty much being exactly what you would expect them to be, while still showing an amazing amount of legitimate care and concern for the team is really fun to watch.

When they hired a new team CEO, Ryan Reynolds says to the camera, "She's been very smart in stating that she would prefer to not be featured very much in the documentary. Very smart. I wish I had known that was an option." Then he stares at the camera with a mean glare. LOL.

"We should probably try to go over there and visit before everything falls apart and the whole town hates us."

The amount of legit laughs along the way is nicely juxtaposed against the rebuilding of the team. It sorta makes me also realize how much I miss sports. We used to watch a lot of football. It's been years since we've watched any sports on a regular basis. Maybe we should get back into it?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Rings of Power

The scenery feels a little cartoony and the action and dialogue feel game of thrones-y compared to Jackson's LotR but I was able to get over that. They did a really kickass job casting young Galadriel, she's got the crazy eyes just like in LotR. 

My biggest complaint is why the fuck does Gil-Galad have a mullet? He looks like the mullet guy from TWD and it absolutely shattered my immersion.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> Welcome to Wrexham
> 
> Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney (Mac on Always Sunny) buy an old football (soccer in America) team and tries to rebuild it into something that can climb the leagues.
> 
> For a reality show, this one has been pretty good at only four episodes in. I love the bluntness of the townsfolk surrounding the team, and having those two smartasses pretty much being exactly what you would expect them to be, while still showing an amazing amount of legitimate care and concern for the team is really fun to watch.
> 
> When they hired a new team CEO, Ryan Reynolds says to the camera, "She's been very smart in stating that she would prefer to not be featured very much in the documentary. Very smart. I wish I had known that was an option." Then he stares at the camera with a mean glare. LOL.
> 
> "We should probably try to go over there and visit before everything falls apart and the whole town hates us."
> 
> The amount of legit laughs along the way is nicely juxtaposed against the rebuilding of the team. It sorta makes me also realize how much I miss sports. We used to watch a lot of football. It's been years since we've watched any sports on a regular basis. Maybe we should get back into it?


This sounds very much like Ted Lasso but a reality version. Will absolutely have to watch when it's all done, sounds like a good time. What's it streaming on?


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> This sounds very much like Ted Lasso but a reality version. Will absolutely have to watch when it's all done, sounds like a good time. What's it streaming on?


We're watching on HULU, pretty sure I saw it's available on the Youtube subscription service, and FX is the network that makes the show, so if you have a service that gets FX, you'll probably be able to access it.


----------



## spudmunkey

The Rehearsal

What the hell am I watching, and why can't I look away? (And, yes: I am already very familiar with _Nathan for You_...and still...)


----------



## manu80

Watched the LOTR serie. Very beautiful, nice CGI, lanscapes.....that proves that when used right it can be eye candy unlike the last marvel movies
Slow start but i give it time to put everything in motion


----------



## Triple-J

Started watching the Day of the Dead series and it's tone makes it a frustrating watch because it's mostly a typical zombie appocalypse show but has a habit of throwing in these very OTT tongue in cheek moments or characters that really remind me of Return of the Living Dead and I wish the show was like that 100% of the time cause it could be something special if it was.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Triple-J said:


> Started watching the Day of the Dead series and it's tone makes it a frustrating watch because it's mostly a typical zombie appocalypse show but has a habit of throwing in these very OTT tongue in cheek moments or characters that really remind me of Return of the Living Dead and I wish the show was like that 100% of the time cause it could be something special if it was.


Run on sentences are fun, kids!


----------



## thebeesknees22

manu80 said:


> Watched the LOTR serie. Very beautiful, nice CGI, lanscapes.....that proves that when used right it can be eye candy unlike the last marvel movies
> Slow start but i give it time to put everything in motion


I watched the first 2 episodes last night.

I'v only read fellowship of the ring, and the two towers (which I still need to finish that one) so I'm not tied to the source material much. 

I must say I was entertained with the new series so far. The sets are pretty amazing for an episodic streaming show. Really nice vfx too as you say. 

The overly botoxed-paint fixed wrinkle free faces kinda bug me, but it's minor. You get that in all shows these days. lol


----------



## TheBlackBard

Welp first two episodes in, I think I'm going to pass on the rest. These are not elves, these are people cosplaying poorly as LARPers trying to approximate elves. What the hell is with these modern hair styles? Good to see those millions in the budget went somewhere, clearly, none of it went to hiring anyone who knew a goddamn thing about this world. Very expensive piece of fan-fic. Visuals aren't enough. I think I'll just stick with the source material.

Also, I don't know why they're making such a big deal out of Harfoots. They are literally the most common Hobbit (NOT ANCESTOR AS THESE JACKASSES WOULD HAVE YOU BELIEVE) and the impression that I got from the promotion was that Harfoots had essentially done nothing in the third age compared to the ones that came before them. Yeah, Sam Gamgee never did jack shit. Eye fucking roll. Have fun with this one, everyone.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I’m a big Tolkien fan and went in optimistic but I struggled through the first two episodes. If this came out 5-6 years ago when GOT was at its height it would have been torn apart for the writing and acting. I find everyone is much more lenient and forgiving in the streaming age. 

The good. It looks amazing. Sets, props and CGI are incredible. Dwarves and Khaza-Dum, Elrond talking with Durin etc is what we should be expecting throughout this show for the budget invested. Despite the thick Irish accent I really like the Harfoot world building, story needs to move quicker and have more original trilogy heart. There are glimpses every so often of how good this show could potentially be like when Elrond is on the lift, there is so much emotion in that scene while also building the world and characters.


----------



## nightflameauto

Lorcan Ward said:


> I’m a big Tolkien fan and went in optimistic but I struggled through the first two episodes. If this came out 5-6 years ago when GOT was at its height it would have been torn apart for the writing and acting. I find everyone is much more lenient and forgiving in the streaming age.


I think Game of Thrones gave everybody such bad whiplash that most are willing to accept sub-par as incredible. I mean, they spent four or five years convincing every friend they had that GoT was the most amazing fucking thing ever, then when the friends all tuned in it turned to dog-crap but they had to hold their ground. So, in the end, they convinced themselves that dog-crap was caviar, and now, anything above "almost doesn't make me feel braindead, almost" is considered a fine cinematic experience.

AMERICA! LOWER THAT FUCKING BAR!


----------



## ImNotAhab

Just finished a Sopranos rewatch. Great show, so much brilliance. My biggest gripes though:
1. Too many dream sequences.
2. That ending. I can't find anything redeeming about it, just a dire slap in the face up yours let down


----------



## StevenC

Watching Better Call Saul and it's just so below the quality of Breaking Bad. I'm up to most of the way through S5 and I just don't understand why they have to drag things out for so long. Since you know how the situation ends up in BB, they just retread the same plot points a few times to fake out which is the actual moment where the thing you know is going to happen actually happens.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Run on sentences are fun, kids!


That's not a run on sentence. The clauses are related and correctly joined, and there are no comma splices. You could argue there should be an extra comma or two and that it might read slightly better as separate sentences, but that is different to a run on sentence.


----------



## nightflameauto

StevenC said:


> Watching Better Call Saul and it's just so below the quality of Breaking Bad. I'm up to most of the way through S5 and I just don't understand why they have to drag things out for so long. Since you know how the situation ends up in BB, they just retread the same plot points a few times to fake out which is the actual moment where the thing you know is going to happen actually happens.


You know, I liked BCS for what it was, but it's really hard to argue with this. We watched it week to week as it came out, and that made it seem even worse in the "dragging things out just to drag them out" department. We were hoping when we get a chance to binge the whole thing we'll feel different about it, as it does have its moments, but it really isn't up to Breaking Bad's overall quality.

You want to really be disappointed? Look up the cartoon spin-off Slippin' Jimmy. Holy fucking fuck, what a travesty. If I were the creators I'd have killed that concept in the womb.


----------



## StevenC

nightflameauto said:


> You know, I liked BCS for what it was, but it's really hard to argue with this. We watched it week to week as it came out, and that made it seem even worse in the "dragging things out just to drag them out" department. We were hoping when we get a chance to binge the whole thing we'll feel different about it, as it does have its moments, but it really isn't up to Breaking Bad's overall quality.
> 
> You want to really be disappointed? Look up the cartoon spin-off Slippin' Jimmy. Holy fucking fuck, what a travesty. If I were the creators I'd have killed that concept in the womb.


Yeah, I watched the first season week to week, maybe the second season and I was partway through season 3. I figured I'd finish it now that it's over. I just don't see why this backstory needed to be 6 seasons. The whole thing with Kim is just so drawn out; the whole episode where Lalo doesn't go to Mexico is basically pointless. With BB they could continually raise the stakes and burn bridges because WW was going to die at the end and that's a satisfying ending; however in BCS, Saul has to finish the show in a fairly good place as we know how he is at the start of BB. So I assume the flashforwards are leading somewhere, but also I don't care.

It's not a bad show, I just don't have a lot of enthusiasm to spend my whole day watching it like when I started BB. And I have stopped and gone to bed mid episode, or a few minutes from the end, because it's just not holding my attention enough, which I have never done with other shows.

The good bits are the parts that feel most like BB, but those are fairly rare and never involve Saul.


----------



## nightflameauto

StevenC said:


> Yeah, I watched the first season week to week, maybe the second season and I was partway through season 3. I figured I'd finish it now that it's over. I just don't see why this backstory needed to be 6 seasons. The whole thing with Kim is just so drawn out; the whole episode where Lalo doesn't go to Mexico is basically pointless. With BB they could continually raise the stakes and burn bridges because WW was going to die at the end and that's a satisfying ending; however in BCS, Saul has to finish the show in a fairly good place as we know how he is at the start of BB. So I assume the flashforwards are leading somewhere, but also I don't care.
> 
> It's not a bad show, I just don't have a lot of enthusiasm to spend my whole day watching it like when I started BB. And I have stopped and gone to bed mid episode, or a few minutes from the end, because it's just not holding my attention enough, which I have never done with other shows.
> 
> The good bits are the parts that feel most like BB, but those are fairly rare and never involve Saul.


I will say the final half of the last season does dive pretty hard into Breaking Bad territory. Of course, they do that by literally giving us the other perspective of events that happen in Breaking Bad, then even go so far as to wrap-up events after Breaking Bad for Saul's character. I mean, I'm all for more Jessie Pinkman and Walter White snarking each other to death on-screen as much as possible, but in a way it felt like an admission of guilt on the part of the creator. "Yeah, I know, this is kinda boring. But check it out! WALTER AND JESSIE! HOLY FUCK!"

It makes for a fun few scenes, and there are good bits interspersed throughout, but this is sadly a show that's mostly about the fact they had a hot property that they wanted to keep alive a little longer. It's a long slog from squat cobbler to the chant on the bus (towards the end of the series), and there are literal entire episodes where you wonder why they bothered along the way. I don't recall ever feeling that way with Breaking Bad.


----------



## StevenC

nightflameauto said:


> I will say the final half of the last season does dive pretty hard into Breaking Bad territory. Of course, they do that by literally giving us the other perspective of events that happen in Breaking Bad, then even go so far as to wrap-up events after Breaking Bad for Saul's character. I mean, I'm all for more Jessie Pinkman and Walter White snarking each other to death on-screen as much as possible, but in a way it felt like an admission of guilt on the part of the creator. "Yeah, I know, this is kinda boring. But check it out! WALTER AND JESSIE! HOLY FUCK!"
> 
> It makes for a fun few scenes, and there are good bits interspersed throughout, but this is sadly a show that's mostly about the fact they had a hot property that they wanted to keep alive a little longer. It's a long slog from squat cobbler to the chant on the bus (towards the end of the series), and there are literal entire episodes where you wonder why they bothered along the way. I don't recall ever feeling that way with Breaking Bad.


I agree entirely.

What I struggle with so much is that El Camino was basically perfect in my eyes. A full conception of what post-BB story is actually interesting and worth telling without damaging any of the ending within the show. Unessential, but not unnecessary. Meanwhile, BCS adds pretty much nothing at all because the question "why is Saul like that?" wasn't asked, and isn't really answered either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IMO BCS is only interesting because it explores Mike and Gus more in depth. The majority of the show is boring as shit tbh. Saul was better off as a side character.


----------



## nightflameauto

StevenC said:


> I agree entirely.
> 
> What I struggle with so much is that El Camino was basically perfect in my eyes. A full conception of what post-BB story is actually interesting and worth telling without damaging any of the ending within the show. Unessential, but not unnecessary. Meanwhile, BCS adds pretty much nothing at all because the question "why is Saul like that?" wasn't asked, and isn't really answered either.


I would argue El Camino was an even bigger waste of digital space. What a fucking travesty. Given a chance to explore post Breaking Bad with Jessie and it turns into the Meth Damon show? Fuck that noise.

Words can't fully express the disgust I had at watching that piece of shit.

On the bright side, I once thought there was no way they could make something with the Jessie character in it that I hated. So, way to go El Camino! You showed me!


KnightBrolaire said:


> IMO BCS is only interesting because it explores Mike and Gus more in depth. The majority of the show is boring as shit tbh. Saul was better off as a side character.


Yeah, I was SERIOUSLY disappointed with the lack of Mike in large chunks of BCS. If they would have kept more of him in it it would have held our interest better.

Getting some more background for Gus was cool too. Not my favorite character, but he doesn't cause a retrograde retching every time he's onscreen like some in the BB/BCS universe.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> IMO BCS is only interesting because it explores Mike and Gus more in depth. The majority of the show is boring as shit tbh. Saul was better off as a side character.


Mike is definitely the standout. Though I thought they ruined Gus a bit. They lifted the curtain in an awkward way that instead of seeming super clever he just seemed to act randomly. Whereas in BB he was one step ahead as if by magic. Telling us how the lab got built takes away from Gus because in BB it was just believable.


----------



## nightflameauto

StevenC said:


> Mike is definitely the standout. Though I thought they ruined Gus a bit. They lifted the curtain in an awkward way that instead of seeming super clever he just seemed to act randomly. Whereas in BB he was one step ahead as if by magic. Telling us how the lab got built takes away from Gus because in BB it was just believable.


I'm a little yes, a little no on your Gus description. How the blue fuck did he know to stash that gun on the tracks of the mini-excavator? WTF? That was a definite five-level chess move. Granted, about 99.99% of Gus and Lalo's moves were just random, "He just knows" bullshit that I had a hard time believing anybody would come up with, so it was hard to believe a big chunk of their stories, even if some of it was fun to see.

There were several times in BCS where I felt like the rationalizations went full cartoon level. Nothing wrong with that, unless you're expanding an exceedingly grounded universe without attempting to make a parody.


----------



## Lozek

mmr007 said:


> Since I am sitting at home with Covid, I decided to binge watch the old HBO miniseries Rome. I watched it long ago but forgot much of it. I really really like this show and all the characters in it. If there is a chance you still haven't seen it after all this time you should. It definitely feels rushed at the end of season 2 (which it was because GOT was gonna take all it's funding so they rushed to a finale) but it is still amazing and one of my favs.
> 
> Looking forward to season 3 in September of HBO's Dead to Me with Christina Applegate. Also such an amazing series and absolute gold standard for black comedy.


I've just spent a week in Rome and it made me want to re-watch the series. Gonna start when I get home.


----------



## AMOS

LOTR series, House of the Dragon, and binge watching Westworld


----------



## Adieu

Honestly, BB was crap that stepped on every single known American cable show landmine. From having a Mexico Season to the mid-course spinout into full schizophrenia to the quirky set changes.

If it wasn't for a timely somewhat-correctish portrayal of a relevant drug epidemic and being one of the early (for America!) shows to break the odd taboo about portraying the bad guys, it would have been forgotten immediately.


----------



## nightflameauto

Adieu said:


> Honestly, BB was crap that stepped on every single known American cable show landmine. From having a Mexico Season to the mid-course spinout into full schizophrenia to the quirky set changes.
> 
> If it wasn't for a timely somewhat-correctish portrayal of a relevant drug epidemic and being one of the early (for America!) shows to break the odd taboo about portraying the bad guys, it would have been forgotten immediately.


I'd argue there were a few other factors involved in Breaking Bad's success. Bryan Cranston being who he is was a huge part of it. Get somebody that took themselves way too seriously and that role could have been a continuous horrible cringe-fest in the worst ways, rather than the best. His contractual stipulation that he must appear in his underwear every so many episodes of any show he does aside, the guy is fantastic in every role he plays.

Second, the development of the relationship between Jessie and Walter was the true hook of the show, and something BCS didn't even attempt to duplicate. If Jessie wasn't there and it was just Walter spinnin' out? I doubt I'd have made it through the first season.

I'm not claiming it's the greatest show ever made, but it's far from a "luck of the draw" hit of circumstances.

Now, compared to other shows at the time? Shit. Just as well have been the greatest show ever made. There was a lot of throwaway forgettable garbage coming out then, just as there is now. BCS just didn't do much to raise above it. BB did.


----------



## Adieu

nightflameauto said:


> I'd argue there were a few other factors involved in Breaking Bad's success. Bryan Cranston being who he is was a huge part of it. Get somebody that took themselves way too seriously and that role could have been a continuous horrible cringe-fest in the worst ways, rather than the best. His contractual stipulation that he must appear in his underwear every so many episodes of any show he does aside, the guy is fantastic in every role he plays.
> 
> Second, the development of the relationship between Jessie and Walter was the true hook of the show, and something BCS didn't even attempt to duplicate. If Jessie wasn't there and it was just Walter spinnin' out? I doubt I'd have made it through the first season.
> 
> I'm not claiming it's the greatest show ever made, but it's far from a "luck of the draw" hit of circumstances.
> 
> Now, compared to other shows at the time? Shit. Just as well have been the greatest show ever made. There was a lot of throwaway forgettable garbage coming out then, just as there is now. BCS just didn't do much to raise above it. BB did.



Meh

Felt like the misbegotten love child of Weeds and The Wire


----------



## Drew

Been watching, belatedly, Stranger Things here - we started Season 4 last night, and it seems to have gotten a whole lot darker. After that we have Season 2 of Only Murders in the Building and, I think, 4 of Cobra Kai, which I believe just came out today and the first seasons have been a LOT of fun.


----------



## spudmunkey

_American Horror Stories_

Should be called _Everyone's Horrible Actors_


----------



## ImNotAhab

Been watching She Hulk and it's just silly good fun. Pokes fun and has some good stupid self referential gags. 
I dig it.


----------



## mmr007

Binged watched the final season of Cobra Kai. It was a big meh. The first two seasons were cute and must watch but the more the story line delved into a global effort to control all karate world wide the more the whole thing just became ridiculous. I'm glad its over because season 5 is the first season where I really didn't enjoy watching but watched out of commitment to see it through. Still excited to see the third season of Dead to Me coming this month.


----------



## MFB

I started S5 of Cobra Kai last night as well and yeah, it's uh, treading the same water as it has been this whole time; glad to know this is the last go around for it, as it doesn't seem like there's anywhere for it to go after this either.


----------



## nightflameauto

Wait, season 5 was the last season of Cobra Kai? So the whole build-up to the big worldwide tournament, without going to the tournament, is it?

I will say season 5 is the first one where we asked after, "Did anything really happen this season?" Lots of little things, but the drama was diminished, and the plots were pretty tame considering the stakes they were trying to set up. At least there were a few good fights here or there, but yeah, I do think they either forgot they were trying to tell a story, or gave up on continually upping the tension.

Oh well. It was still fun, just not as compelling this season.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> Wait, season 5 was the last season of Cobra Kai? So the whole build-up to the big worldwide tournament, without going to the tournament, is it?
> 
> I will say season 5 is the first one where we asked after, "Did anything really happen this season?" Lots of little things, but the drama was diminished, and the plots were pretty tame considering the stakes they were trying to set up. At least there were a few good fights here or there, but yeah, I do think they either forgot they were trying to tell a story, or gave up on continually upping the tension.
> 
> Oh well. It was still fun, just not as compelling this season.



Maybe I'm misreading the post above mine saying "the final season" when in reality it should read "latest." They definitely mean two different things, and I haven't finished it yet, but maybe not if they built up towards something for S6; so far it's been pretty eh, and I don't think I'll continue with the next one unless they say THAT truly is the END.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finished S5 of Cobra Kai myself. I enjoyed it for what it is, more of the same absurdity in the Karate Kid world. Granted that it's treading towards KK3 levels of campy and stupid, but 5 seasons is enough to get comfy with all the characters. It's got enough fuel for at least one more season before the silly side gets stale. Next season should really be Cobra Kai's last.


----------



## nightflameauto

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Finished S5 of Cobra Kai myself. I enjoyed it for what it is, more of the same absurdity in the Karate Kid world. Granted that it's treading towards KK3 levels of campy and stupid, but 5 seasons is enough to get comfy with all the characters. It's got enough fuel for at least one more season before the silly side gets stale. Next season should really be Cobra Kai's last.


Considering the set-up for the Sekai Takai, being the tournament for world domination or whatever they're calling it, it's gonna be tough without going full-camp with other species (aliens) involved and heading towards a universal tournament after next season. I'm hoping we see Cobra Kai wind into something more tenable than "shit dojo for shit people working for shit Sensei." Johnny is arguably the only Sensei they ever had that wasn't just a dog-shit person at heart.


----------



## zappatton2

I actually think I liked Better Call Saul a bit better than Breaking Bad, which I've recently started re-watching for the first time since it came out. I just can not stand Walter White as a character.

I mean, Cranston does a fantastic job at shining a light on the mind of a complete sociopath, but I couldn't find a speck of anything that made me enjoy him, other than his bumbling when falling victim to his total lack of self-awareness, like an Always Sunny character. 

Jimmy was a ruthless weasel of an opportunist, but he could still find his conscience from time to time, where Walt substituted a real conscience for self-righteousness and a certainty of his superiority over everyone. 

Plus, Saul had a satisfying ending, compared to nearly every other show that's called it a day within the last half-decade, lol.


----------



## Edika

In the last 2-3 weeks I've sat down and watched all 4 seasons of Stranger Things. My wife had seen the first 3 seasons when they came out and I was kind of watching them back then so had an idea of what was going on. I'll start by saying that I liked the series. It had a lot of 80's nostalgia for a person like myself to keep engaged and had a lot of references to classic movies.
One thing that popped to my head when watching the 4 seasons is that it seemed it was supposed to be a one season show. Everything more or less could have been wrapped up then, even though there were a lot of vague points that could be used to continue the series. I'm guessing due to the amazing ratings and engagement they went on ahead and continued the series. Second season followed quite well the first season but seemed to have some plot holes. Third season our younger protagonists have gone through a growth spurt but suddenly some of the main characters, like Mike, are being written somewhat more redundant vs their significance on the first season. The 4th season antagonist and the explanations somewhat just don't seem to tie that well with the previous seasons developments. I don't want to give spoilers for others that haven't watched the series yet and plan to but the so called "upside down" seemed to be a dark dimension of our wolrd but at the last episode it seems to be a completely different dimension that the antagonist shaped through his memories? 
I know I know, it's a sci-fi show with supernatural elements. Story telling though could have used some more work on the last season. Plus it's the only season that we see blatantly that there's going to be another, final hopefully, season. all other seasons could have just ended at their last episode.


----------



## DestroyMankind

Just started watching devil in Ohio on Netflix.


----------



## Drew

Edika said:


> In the last 2-3 weeks I've sat down and watched all 4 seasons of Stranger Things. My wife had seen the first 3 seasons when they came out and I was kind of watching them back then so had an idea of what was going on. I'll start by saying that I liked the series. It had a lot of 80's nostalgia for a person like myself to keep engaged and had a lot of references to classic movies.
> One thing that popped to my head when watching the 4 seasons is that it seemed it was supposed to be a one season show. Everything more or less could have been wrapped up then, even though there were a lot of vague points that could be used to continue the series. I'm guessing due to the amazing ratings and engagement they went on ahead and continued the series. Second season followed quite well the first season but seemed to have some plot holes. Third season our younger protagonists have gone through a growth spurt but suddenly some of the main characters, like Mike, are being written somewhat more redundant vs their significance on the first season. The 4th season antagonist and the explanations somewhat just don't seem to tie that well with the previous seasons developments. I don't want to give spoilers for others that haven't watched the series yet and plan to but the so called "upside down" seemed to be a dark dimension of our wolrd but at the last episode it seems to be a completely different dimension that the antagonist shaped through his memories?
> I know I know, it's a sci-fi show with supernatural elements. Story telling though could have used some more work on the last season. Plus it's the only season that we see blatantly that there's going to be another, final hopefully, season. all other seasons could have just ended at their last episode.


I'm doing this now, and am three or four episodes into S4. I have kind of the same thoughts. It's pretty clear that this was always going to be at LEAST two seasons, thanks to the ending of S1, but it didn't really need to continue. S2 and 3 have been good, and thus far I'm enjoying 4, but I definitely get the appeal of just writing a show from the ground up to be a single season, and just focusing on telling a concise, contained, and really focused story.


----------



## nightflameauto

Drew said:


> I'm doing this now, and am three or four episodes into S4. I have kind of the same thoughts. It's pretty clear that this was always going to be at LEAST two seasons, thanks to the ending of S1, but it didn't really need to continue. S2 and 3 have been good, and thus far I'm enjoying 4, but I definitely get the appeal of just writing a show from the ground up to be a single season, and just focusing on telling a concise, contained, and really focused story.


This is one of the reason I enjoy so many UK shows. They have a set schedule when they start, they meet that schedule, and if the show makes money for the networks or studios? Hey, guess what? Those people get to work on a new show! And sometimes they don't even force them to keep the show in the same continuity!

I see Handmaid's Tale is already talking spinoffs when they haven't completed the first story. Always a good sign. Grumble grumble.


----------



## Drew

nightflameauto said:


> This is one of the reason I enjoy so many UK shows. They have a set schedule when they start, they meet that schedule, and if the show makes money for the networks or studios? Hey, guess what? Those people get to work on a new show! And sometimes they don't even force them to keep the show in the same continuity!
> 
> I see Handmaid's Tale is already talking spinoffs when they haven't completed the first story. Always a good sign. Grumble grumble.


Don't even get me started on House of Dragon. Finish the fucking book, George.


----------



## nightflameauto

Drew said:


> Don't even get me started on House of Dragon. Finish the fucking book, George.


Bro? I can say nothing about ASoIAF and Game of Thrones, or I can write an encyclopedic diatribe that details stupidities all the way from George's claims that the stories started with his pet turtles to the D&D team literally fucking the creative process on their desks and highly likely to mention the terminator chase through the market ending with a pierced little girl falling into raw sewage and then healing miraculously overnight.

Speaking of 'don't get me started.'


----------



## Edika

Drew said:


> I'm doing this now, and am three or four episodes into S4. I have kind of the same thoughts. It's pretty clear that this was always going to be at LEAST two seasons, thanks to the ending of S1, but it didn't really need to continue. S2 and 3 have been good, and thus far I'm enjoying 4, but I definitely get the appeal of just writing a show from the ground up to be a single season, and just focusing on telling a concise, contained, and really focused story.


I see S4 backtracking a lot and trying to give alternate explanations to some of the events of the previous seasons to tie in to the story. Too many side stories going on and a lot of plot holes. In terms of action it is really impressive. In terms of story, it's the worst so far. Hopefully season 5 will have consistent writing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Can we fucking kill Eleven off already? Please? Dear God, ENOUGH already!

(Put Tom Atkins at the end of Halloween III here.)


----------



## spudmunkey

I caught the first episode of _Killing It_ with Craig Robinson and Claudia O'Doherty, and enjoyed it, before realizing that only the first episode was free to watch on Peacock. Damnit... It seemed like it has a sort of My Name Is Earl-ness to it.


----------



## spudmunkey

_Sprung. _Also very _My Name is Earl_-ish...which makes sense, because it's the same creator (Gregory Thomas Garcia). Garret Dillahunt is no Jason Lee, but the rest of the cast is pretty solid. 

The concept is that, because of COVID, a prison let go a bunch of over-crowded, non-violent prisoners. A few of them stuck together to support each other. The main character is trying to go stay "straight" but keeps getting pulled in to the rest of the group's crime plots. 

As much as I didn't think I'd want to watch a comedy (or any show, really) with COVID as a plotpoint, I think they do a pretty OK job with pointing out its existence, and making a few jokes about things like distancing, masks, etc without making it seem like "either side" is a foil for ridicule.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I knew nothing of the Handmaiden's tale. I thought it was some girly show. ......uh.. It's actually pretty disturbing, and super messed up lol

good show though. I'm on Ep10 of season 1 right now.


----------



## spudmunkey

thebeesknees22 said:


> I knew nothing of the Handmaiden's tale. I thought it was some girly show. ......uh.. It's actually pretty disturbing, and super messed up lol
> 
> good show though. I'm on Ep10 of season 1 right now.


Yeah. It...it gets darker. At some point you may feel a bit like, "Wait...why does this all feel so familiar..."


----------



## manu80

Finished "Pieces of her" on Netflix, very good thriller
Almost done on "Under the banner of heaven " on Disney, very good too.


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> I knew nothing of the Handmaiden's tale. I thought it was some girly show. ......uh.. It's actually pretty disturbing, and super messed up lol
> 
> good show though. I'm on Ep10 of season 1 right now.


Handmaid's Tale is some straight fucked-up shit.

Very entertaining, but there's warnings everywhere in that show that it seems we're extremely intent on ignoring.

The new season is pretty wild so far. June's Juning hard. We spent the entire first episode doing not much more than having a camera in her face while she looks shocked. Understandable to a degree, but I do hope they get back to a plot at some point.

If you dig the first season, stick with it. It's not always an easy watch, but there's some very satisfying twists, and somehow every time you think things are getting better there's another layer of WTF thrown over the top. Mrs. Waterford needs a boot to the backside several times over at this point, but snakes gonna snake. Her survival instincts are impressive, to say the least.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Handmaid's Tale is some straight fucked-up shit.
> 
> Very entertaining, but there's warnings everywhere in that show that it seems we're extremely intent on ignoring.
> 
> The new season is pretty wild so far. June's Juning hard. We spent the entire first episode doing not much more than having a camera in her face while she looks shocked. Understandable to a degree, but I do hope they get back to a plot at some point.
> 
> If you dig the first season, stick with it. It's not always an easy watch, but there's some very satisfying twists, and somehow every time you think things are getting better there's another layer of WTF thrown over the top. Mrs. Waterford needs a boot to the backside several times over at this point, but snakes gonna snake. Her survival instincts are impressive, to say the least.


I blew through season 2 yesterday. 

I probably won't make it to the next season until next weekend. But damn... yeah what a show. It's definitely one that sticks with you after watching. 

It's a show that's a bit hard to discuss in the tv thread without making it a political thread, but.....yeah. There are plenty of warnings in the show that seem to parallel certain movements today. *shudder


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> I blew through season 2 yesterday.
> 
> I probably won't make it to the next season until next weekend. But damn... yeah what a show. It's definitely one that sticks with you after watching.
> 
> It's a show that's a bit hard to discuss in the tv thread without making it a political thread, but.....yeah. There are plenty of warnings in the show that seem to parallel certain movements today. *shudder


If I remember my seasons correctly, I believe season three is where you see some REALLY direct parallels to relatively current events. It's pretty brutal with its attempt to take logical conclusions to some understandably dark places.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started Westworld season 4 last night and we watched the first 4 episodes. Holy shit is the writing so bad this season. Everyone thinks they have a snappy one-liner but they sound like they're being written by a 13 year old, Aaron Paul continues to be terrible at delivering his lines and is still uninteresting, the plot is just doing the same things that happened in the last 3 seasons. 

Season 1 is one of my favourite seasons of television, season 2 had some ups and downs but still very good, season 3 really started going downhill, and now we have this shit. My hopes weren't high but this is really disappointing so far, and I don't expect the back half to pick up the slack.


----------



## MFB

After getting my teeth (metaphorically) kicked in the other night, I thought, "I should rewatch Bojack Horseman" and I watched all of S1 to thankfully discover, I'm not as depressed as I am; still a great show, but not what I needed at the moment. Watched all of a docu-series on street foods in America, really makes me want to go to LA, and back to NY (which I'll be in at the end of Oct, woo!)

Started _Singles Inferno _and it's painfully slow, like, wow, I'm five episodes in out of an eight episode season and you'd think I had watched double or triple that. Premise wise it's fine but the contestants do absolutely NOTHING throughout the day, I can only imagine what it's like living on the island.


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> Started Westworld season 4 last night and we watched the first 4 episodes. Holy shit is the writing so bad this season. Everyone thinks they have a snappy one-liner but they sound like they're being written by a 13 year old, Aaron Paul continues to be terrible at delivering his lines and is still uninteresting, the plot is just doing the same things that happened in the last 3 seasons.
> 
> Season 1 is one of my favourite seasons of television, season 2 had some ups and downs but still very good, season 3 really started going downhill, and now we have this shit. My hopes weren't high but this is really disappointing so far, and I don't expect the back half to pick up the slack.


It decidedly does not.

It's one of those seasons of TV where you can tell, once it's done, someone somewhere had an interesting concept that could have been really fun to play with, but it got lost in the writer's room, and everybody either got too stoned or not stoned enough to explore it fully. Instead it's just, "Here's something, here's something, here's something." And in the end, not very many of the ideas really come together, even if you could sit down with a friend and theorize a million ways for them to connect.

It feels very much like story by committee, where everybody got a little bit of what they wanted in the final cut, but none of it's fleshed out or complete.

But hey, more Aaron Paul as the whipping boy? I guess they got one thing right.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> Started Westworld season 4 last night and we watched the first 4 episodes. Holy shit is the writing so bad this season. Everyone thinks they have a snappy one-liner but they sound like they're being written by a 13 year old, Aaron Paul continues to be terrible at delivering his lines and is still uninteresting, the plot is just doing the same things that happened in the last 3 seasons.
> 
> Season 1 is one of my favourite seasons of television, season 2 had some ups and downs but still very good, season 3 really started going downhill, and now we have this shit. My hopes weren't high but this is really disappointing so far, and I don't expect the back half to pick up the slack.



Impressive, I never made it very far into S3 despite a couple tries. In my head, WW ran two seasons, it was great, and that was that.



MFB said:


> After getting my teeth (metaphorically) kicked in the other night, I thought, "I should rewatch Bojack Horseman" and I watched all of S1 to thankfully discover, I'm not as depressed as I am; still a great show, but not what I needed at the moment.



I had a similar experience with music the other day. Tried to put on my favorite Lil ugly Mane album and was immediately just like "I am not depressed enough for this shit." Wonderful feeling, truly.

Bojack always manages to get a dig in somewhere. The hardest I ever got slapped by Bojack was when I was fresh out of my first divorce trying to be friends with my exwife and we were both basking in the short lived afterglow of "wE aRe sUcH gOoD fRiEnDs wE aRe sOoOo mAtUrE" and the first episode of brand new season whatever was Mr. PB and Diane doing the exact same thing, their dialogue could've been lifted directly from our conversations. I got like 10 mins into the episode and shut it off in a big huff, I was in no mental state to receive such a deadly callout.


----------



## Ralyks

Cyberpunk Edgerunners. May be my new favorite anime. It's high on the list now at least.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My sister and brother in law got me into Friday Night Dinner, a show I wish I started much earlier. I was a fan of Simon Bird on The Inbetweeners and Tom Rosenthal on Plebs so it was nice to see them both here. Same with the late great Paul Ritter. Just barrels of fun through and through.


----------



## KentBrockman

I started watching an older show called King of the Hill the other day. I am enjoying it. It makes light of everyday mundane life.

I sell propane and propane accessories!


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Cyberpunk Edgerunners.

Reactivated my Netflix to watch it and it didn't disappoint. The animation style really reminded me of the 2009 movie Redline. I tried to google a connection and found nothing, but a bunch of other people did notice a similarity too apparently.


----------



## wankerness

IMO Season 4 of Stranger Things is easily the best season since the first one. It might be better than that, too, I haven't watched it since it came out, I just remember liking most of it while I mostly remember disliking seasons 2 and 3 with some exceptions here and there (ex I utterly love the school dance finale of season 2). Seasons 2 and 3 were pretty bad on a story level and just repeated the same shit with escalation. Oh, there's not just the big monster from season 1, there's LITTLE ONES TOO! AND MORE OF THE BIG ONE! Three tried to be different by having some gross liquidating rat FX and the mean guy from season 2 getting possessed, but it all just seemed kind of incidental.

The fourth season at least has a totally new villain (for the series, yes he's basically a Freddy Krueger ripoff in a silly rubber suit). And it tied it back into character history instead of having it be some transplant from elsewhere, etc. I think the first half of the season is a lot better than the second half, but still as a whole I at least was generally engaged through the action scenes, while with season 2 and especially 3 it was like "I don't care about ANY of this CGI bullshit just get back to the character stuff, or at least the character stuff that doesn't involve a punk gang of mutants in a different city." 

Still, though, the big problems with this show for me are Eleven (she's a boring character whenever she has powers, the only time I've ever actually liked watching her was the first half of season 4), Mike (he's supposed to be "the heart" of the group but he's a sinister-looking little whiny fuck, I hate him so much, until maybe the last couple episodes of this season), and especially the action stuff. It just goes too far with CGI and results in everything feeling weightless and boring. This series wants so badly to be like the 80s movies it's trying to reference, but forgets that those movies tended to have a bare minimum of effects since effects were hard to do back then thanks to having to be practical. Movies had to be written around short little "money shots" basically, and this show doesn't do that AT ALL.

The big strength of the show is the dialogue and character stuff. Like, season 4 was the best yet in that department, IMO. I really thought the stoner pizza guy was funny, I liked stoner jonathan way more than jonathan with Nancy, I liked the will they won't they with Nancy and Steve again (he was so bad first season but has been so great ever since), and I absolutely loved just about everything with Dustin and Eddie. And jesus christ, the season finale legitimately made me emotional in a way that very, very few TV shows have ever managed with that scene with Dustin and Eddie's dad. Oof.


----------



## wankerness

wheresthefbomb said:


> Impressive, I never made it very far into S3 despite a couple tries. In my head, WW ran two seasons, it was great, and that was that.


I think Westworld is best as ONE season. All of season one is just kind of building up to the big revelation at the end which makes you view the season differently; season two no longer has that gimmick and just has to contend with actual plot machinations and IMO it was a mess. It went totally off the rails with stuff like Samurai world (even if on its own that was a pretty cool episode). I am vaguely curious about season 3 and 4 but I just can't be bothered. The first season was good and it's probably best to view it as if that's all there ever was. Kind of like seasons 1-3 of The Office.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

wankerness said:


> I think Westworld is best as ONE season. All of season one is just kind of building up to the big revelation at the end which makes you view the season differently; season two no longer has that gimmick and just has to contend with actual plot machinations and IMO it was a mess. It went totally off the rails with stuff like Samurai world (even if on its own that was a pretty cool episode). I am vaguely curious about season 3 and 4 but I just can't be bothered. The first season was good and it's probably best to view it as if that's all there ever was. Kind of like seasons 1-3 of The Office.



Damn I forgot samurai world was S2. You're totally right lmao, S1 was the only worthwhile season. It's been a few years now.

I ought to read the book, I do love Crichton.


----------



## wankerness

wheresthefbomb said:


> Damn I forgot samurai world was S2. You're totally right lmao, S1 was the only worthwhile season. It's been a few years now.
> 
> I ought to read the book, I do love Crichton.


There isn't a book, he wrote the screenplay to the '73 movie. It's an OK movie, mainly interesting as a precursor to both The Terminator and Jurassic Park. It's a bit confusing cause the other Crichton movies from that period (Andromeda Strain, Terminal Man) WERE based on books.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wankerness said:


> IMO Season 4 of Stranger Things is easily the best season since the first one. It might be better than that, too, I haven't watched it since it came out, I just remember liking most of it while I mostly remember disliking seasons 2 and 3 with some exceptions here and there (ex I utterly love the school dance finale of season 2). Seasons 2 and 3 were pretty bad on a story level and just repeated the same shit with escalation. Oh, there's not just the big monster from season 1, there's LITTLE ONES TOO! AND MORE OF THE BIG ONE! Three tried to be different by having some gross liquidating rat FX and the mean guy from season 2 getting possessed, but it all just seemed kind of incidental.
> 
> The fourth season at least has a totally new villain (for the series, yes he's basically a Freddy Krueger ripoff in a silly rubber suit). And it tied it back into character history instead of having it be some transplant from elsewhere, etc. I think the first half of the season is a lot better than the second half, but still as a whole I at least was generally engaged through the action scenes, while with season 2 and especially 3 it was like "I don't care about ANY of this CGI bullshit just get back to the character stuff, or at least the character stuff that doesn't involve a punk gang of mutants in a different city."
> 
> Still, though, the big problems with this show for me are Eleven (she's a boring character whenever she has powers, the only time I've ever actually liked watching her was the first half of season 4), Mike (he's supposed to be "the heart" of the group but he's a sinister-looking little whiny fuck, I hate him so much, until maybe the last couple episodes of this season), and especially the action stuff. It just goes too far with CGI and results in everything feeling weightless and boring. This series wants so badly to be like the 80s movies it's trying to reference, but forgets that those movies tended to have a bare minimum of effects since effects were hard to do back then thanks to having to be practical. Movies had to be written around short little "money shots" basically, and this show doesn't do that AT ALL.
> 
> The big strength of the show is the dialogue and character stuff. Like, season 4 was the best yet in that department, IMO. I really thought the stoner pizza guy was funny, I liked stoner jonathan way more than jonathan with Nancy, I liked the will they won't they with Nancy and Steve again (he was so bad first season but has been so great ever since), and I absolutely loved just about everything with Dustin and Eddie. And jesus christ, the season finale legitimately made me emotional in a way that very, very few TV shows have ever managed with that scene with Dustin and Eddie's dad. Oof.


I want 11 gone already.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just finished binging through the first 3 episodes of Andor. So far it feels like the most genuinely refreshing Star Wars has been since Last Jedi and Visions. None of the self indulgent fan service wankery and stands well on it's own. You can really tell Tony Gilroy had his hands all over this. 

Of course Star Wars tend to start stronger than they end so it's early to properly judge, but it's off to a great start.


----------



## RevDrucifer

BlackMastodon said:


> Started Westworld season 4 last night and we watched the first 4 episodes. Holy shit is the writing so bad this season. Everyone thinks they have a snappy one-liner but they sound like they're being written by a 13 year old, Aaron Paul continues to be terrible at delivering his lines and is still uninteresting, the plot is just doing the same things that happened in the last 3 seasons.
> 
> Season 1 is one of my favourite seasons of television, season 2 had some ups and downs but still very good, season 3 really started going downhill, and now we have this shit. My hopes weren't high but this is really disappointing so far, and I don't expect the back half to pick up the slack.



Yeah, that show is a bummer, man. The first season is so damn good and I wish they just would have kept it in line with that. I thought I saw the finale of S4 but it was actually the 2nd to last show and I was fine with it ending there, the finale didn’t add a whole lot. 

It’s another show I continue watching in hopes it’ll ‘get back to it’s roots’ and because I still find the initial plot really interesting. I kind of hoped it’d end at S4 but I heard they’re definitely doing a 5 and I actually sighed when I read that.


----------



## nightflameauto

RevDrucifer said:


> Yeah, that show is a bummer, man. The first season is so damn good and I wish they just would have kept it in line with that. I thought I saw the finale of S4 but it was actually the 2nd to last show and I was fine with it ending there, the finale didn’t add a whole lot.
> 
> It’s another show I continue watching in hopes it’ll ‘get back to it’s roots’ and because I still find the initial plot really interesting. I kind of hoped it’d end at S4 but I heard they’re definitely doing a 5 and I actually sighed when I read that.


While HBO is in the midst of a massive purge, they signed for another season of this?

I can imagine the execs now.

"But bro? Bro? In the machine now! IN THE MACHINE NOW! IT'S REVERSE MATRIX! THE MACHINES ARE IN THE MACHINE! HOLY SHIT!"

Audience hangs head and sighs.


----------



## wankerness

RevDrucifer said:


> Yeah, that show is a bummer, man. The first season is so damn good and I wish they just would have kept it in line with that. I thought I saw the finale of S4 but it was actually the 2nd to last show and I was fine with it ending there, the finale didn’t add a whole lot.
> 
> It’s another show I continue watching in hopes it’ll ‘get back to it’s roots’ and because I still find the initial plot really interesting. I kind of hoped it’d end at S4 but I heard they’re definitely doing a 5 and I actually sighed when I read that.


I don't think they could have continued in the vein of season 1, since season 1 is all about the mystery and the season ends with the reveal. They kind of wrote a limited series and I don't think there was ever going to be a way to successfully continue it.

The sequel to the OG Westworld, Futureworld, sure isn't good but at least isn't really very connected at all and has no characters in common. Maybe they should have done something like that!


----------



## nightflameauto

wankerness said:


> I don't think they could have continued in the vein of season 1, since season 1 is all about the mystery and the season ends with the reveal. They kind of wrote a limited series and I don't think there was ever going to be a way to successfully continue it.
> 
> The sequel to the OG Westworld, Futureworld, sure isn't good but at least isn't really very connected at all and has no characters in common. Maybe they should have done something like that!


I don't know, man. After season one there was a lot of chatter about how cool it would be to see the other "worlds" and then the showrunners decided to fubar that concept. I really think there were places to go after season 1, the writers just didn't have the brain-power to pull it off.


----------



## nightflameauto

We finished a rewatch of Community last night. The box set, since the streaming networks have removed episodes for not being properly woke. Which is hysterical to me as the whole point of the show is poking at the trends.

Anyway, that last episode? I don't think I ever saw it before. What an absolute masterpiece of meta. All the actors acting out the pitch for each character's version of season 7 was like the cherry on top of a massive ice cream sunday. Especially the Dean's pitch. I couldn't believe how well everybody nailed his quirks.

We still have the last disc extra features. I'm hoping for a few more laughs before we put it back in the time-capsule room with our other box sets.


----------



## wankerness

nightflameauto said:


> We finished a rewatch of Community last night. The box set, since the streaming networks have removed episodes for not being properly woke. Which is hysterical to me as the whole point of the show is poking at the trends.
> 
> Anyway, that last episode? I don't think I ever saw it before. What an absolute masterpiece of meta. All the actors acting out the pitch for each character's version of season 7 was like the cherry on top of a massive ice cream sunday. Especially the Dean's pitch. I couldn't believe how well everybody nailed his quirks.
> 
> We still have the last disc extra features. I'm hoping for a few more laughs before we put it back in the time-capsule room with our other box sets.


They removed ONE episode for including blackface. Which is stupid, since it's a minority character roleplaying as whatever those stupid dark elves are called and he's the butt of the joke. But "removing episodeS for not being properly woke" is definitely not accurate.

That is one of the best episodes, unfortunately. I have the blu-ray box set. It's too bad the picture quality is so bad on it. They crammed way too many episodes on each disc and as a result the netflix streams actually look considerably better. So, I just have to get out the set for that episode.


----------



## nightflameauto

wankerness said:


> They removed ONE episode for including blackface. Which is stupid, since it's a minority character roleplaying as whatever those stupid dark elves are called and he's the butt of the joke. But "removing episodeS for not being properly woke" is definitely not accurate.
> 
> That is one of the best episodes, unfortunately. I have the blu-ray box set. It's too bad the picture quality is so bad on it. They crammed way too many episodes on each disc and as a result the netflix streams actually look considerably better. So, I just have to get out the set for that episode.


The DVD set looks way better than the bluray.

And, OK, "properly woke" may have been a misnomer, but I'm so decidedly sick of streamers taking down episodes and editing scenes they don't like because $reasons that usually are the equivalent of "not woke enough" or "we don't like because we're extra woke."

I understand they also edited out some scenes in Floor is Lava on stream for some silly reason. WTF?

OK, you may have got me. It may not be wokeness this time. It may be somebody with a vendetta against stupendous episodes of Community.


----------



## wankerness

nightflameauto said:


> The DVD set looks way better than the bluray.
> 
> I understand they also edited out some scenes in Floor is Lava on stream for some silly reason. WTF?


What? What did they edit on that? That's the first I've heard of it. I haven't watched that episode much cause I mostly just rewatch the first three seasons over and over, and then that Nicolas Cage episode. So, I probably didn't notice that anything was missing.

I had the DVDs, they most definitely do not look better than the blu-ray, they have the same encoding problems endemic to DVDs which result in tons of ghosting and artifacts. Well, maybe they'd look comparable on a 480p TV! I mean, they're fine for DVDs (certainly better than abortions like that Larry Sanders show set with like 10 episodes a disc that are barely watchable), but it's still definitely much lower res.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Started Andor. I'm not familiar with the character, he's from the novels I'm guessing? It's fine but hasn't really captivated me so far. Looking less and less likely they'll ever rise to the level of Mandalorian with any of the other shows.



nightflameauto said:


> "But bro? Bro? In the machine now! IN THE MACHINE NOW! IT'S REVERSE MATRIX! THE MACHINES ARE IN THE MACHINE! HOLY SHIT!"



Thank you for this succinct synopsis of S3-4, now I can never watch them without wondering what I missed.


----------



## nightflameauto

wankerness said:


> What? What did they edit on that? That's the first I've heard of it. I haven't watched that episode much cause I mostly just rewatch the first three seasons over and over, and then that Nicolas Cage episode. So, I probably didn't notice that anything was missing.
> 
> I had the DVDs, they most definitely do not look better than the blu-ray, they have the same encoding problems endemic to DVDs which result in tons of ghosting and artifacts. Well, maybe they'd look comparable on a 480p TV! I mean, they're fine for DVDs (certainly better than abortions like that Larry Sanders show set with like 10 episodes a disc that are barely watchable), but it's still definitely much lower res.


Every indication I got from my extensive thirty second googling before buying the boxset was that the DVDs were superior in every possible way to the bluray. And I saw no ghosting or artifacts beyond any of our blurays. Player dependent? *SHRUG*

I guess I'll let you fight it out with the other online warriors. I ain't got any fight left in me today.

Work's too work.


----------



## StevenC

nightflameauto said:


> We finished a rewatch of Community last night. The box set, since the streaming networks have removed episodes for not being properly woke. Which is hysterical to me as the whole point of the show is poking at the trends.
> 
> Anyway, that last episode? I don't think I ever saw it before. What an absolute masterpiece of meta. All the actors acting out the pitch for each character's version of season 7 was like the cherry on top of a massive ice cream sunday. Especially the Dean's pitch. I couldn't believe how well everybody nailed his quirks.
> 
> We still have the last disc extra features. I'm hoping for a few more laughs before we put it back in the time-capsule room with our other box sets.


Netflix didn't make any cuts, they bought the syndication version.


----------



## nightflameauto

StevenC said:


> Netflix didn't make any cuts, they bought the syndication version.


Wow, man. Amazing the amount of fail I posted there.

*SHRUG*

Somebody cut something. Fuck 'em all.

To quote one of my characters. "Fuckin' censors. Useless cock-goblins."

Yes, I'm self-quoting. I'm tired and feel like going self-referential.


----------



## StevenC

nightflameauto said:


> Wow, man. Amazing the amount of fail I posted there.
> 
> *SHRUG*
> 
> Somebody cut something. Fuck 'em all.
> 
> To quote one of my characters. "Fuckin' censors. Useless cock-goblins."
> 
> Yes, I'm self-quoting. I'm tired and feel like going self-referential.


They weren't censoring anything, it was trimming all the episodes to 21min. See the Pilot being 26min originally.

The DnD episode being removed is 100% nonsense, I agree. Apologies, I quoted the wrong one of your posts.


----------



## nightflameauto

StevenC said:


> They weren't censoring anything, it was trimming all the episodes to 21min. See the Pilot being 26min originally.
> 
> The DnD episode being removed is 100% nonsense, I agree. Apologies, I quoted the wrong one of your posts.


Ah, syndication. The bane of creatives.

I did notice episode lengths went weirdly long as the seasons went on. I think the longest was close to 35 minutes, which is crazy for a sitcom of that era.


----------



## StevenC

nightflameauto said:


> Ah, syndication. The bane of creatives.
> 
> I did notice episode lengths went weirdly long as the seasons went on. I think the longest was close to 35 minutes, which is crazy for a sitcom of that era.


Yeah season 6, being on Yahoo, had no real time restrictions and they even used a few proper swears.


----------



## StevenC

Fell asleep during the penultimate episode of BCS. Woke up to the 7 minute black and white finale cold open with a total of 3 lines. Haven't been able to convince myself to watch the rest.


----------



## MFB

Last of US trailer has dropped, looks very faithful to the game and I imagine I'll watch all of it; I felt the game would've been better served as a visual medium vs. interactive anyways, so


----------



## nightflameauto

We started Atypical. A pretty funny look at a kid on the spectrum and how his family deals with it.

And no, it's not making fun of kids on the spectrum. But it has a lot of fun with the surrounding cast.

Example: He pisses off this girl that's into him by, essentially, being completely obtuse about emotional and social cues. She's about to storm off and he pops off, "You wanna be my girlfriend?"

She sighs heavily, face palms hard, shakes her head, then goes, "Yes."

It's all equally awkward, but a lot of fun.


----------



## MFB

I really enjoyed S1 and 2, I remember three seemed like it could've done a lot more, but maybe just too much time had passed between me watching it that I sort of forgot where everyone was at. But yeah, it definitely did the "laughing with vs. at" angle well.


----------



## Drew

wheresthefbomb said:


> Started Andor. I'm not familiar with the character, he's from the novels I'm guessing? It's fine but hasn't really captivated me so far. Looking less and less likely they'll ever rise to the level of Mandalorian with any of the other shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this succinct synopsis of S3-4, now I can never watch them without wondering what I missed.


I'm intrigued by this one - looks like Star Wars, but a political drama? Either way - the lead with the beard was from Rogue One.


----------



## Drew

On my end, I'm up to the season finale of the latest season of Stranger Things, though at like 2:40 probably won't watch it before the weekend. I wasn't sure about this season an episode in, but it's grown on me. 



Spoiler



Now that Eddie isn't just a carucature and has shown some vulnerability he's become a pretty interesting character. Watching Eleven watch Papa die and visibly trying to figure out how she felt about it was also a pretty compelling scene - I'd actually seen her in Enola Homes before Stranger Things, and she seems like she could become a pretty compelling actor. The very over-the-trop abusive relationship language - "all the pain i caused you, i did it for you," that kind of stuff - was maybe a little heavy handed, but I wonder if maybe it had to be. Steve and Dustin's relationship is one of the best parts of Seasons 2-3, and it's interesting to see how Eddie will impact that. And, no one seems to be at all concerned about the fact that most likely the demigorgon that was not mowed down by a bunch of Russians with AKs and evidently can climb, has still not been contained, is on the loose in the Russian countryside, and there's a whole bunch more in that lab... but I guess that's a problem for Season 5...?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Drew said:


> I'm intrigued by this one - looks like Star Wars, but a political drama? Either way - the lead with the beard was from Rogue One.



Digging it a lot more than Kenobi so far, I watched the 3 episodes they released and am interested to see what's coming next. 

I did think he looked vaguely familiar, might have to rewatch Rogue One this week. No complaints, I've watched it a handful of times now and loved it each time.


----------



## nightflameauto

The 100 - we've entered season 7, which was next to impossible to follow watching it week to week with other shows in-between episodes. Binging, it's much better. The time-loops / jumps start making more sense, and the whole Hope storyline doesn't make my head go, "Uh, dur, um, wha?" every time I think about it. I probably enjoy this show way more than I should, and on our second time through I'm feeling like I may want to revisit it again somewhere down the line.

Atypical really had some zingers the last few episodes we watched.

"You got a lot goin' on over there, don't ya sweetie?" to the girlfriend about left me in tears laughing.

That girl is, as we say sometimes about our young dog, "a lot."

"She didn't complain about me locking in her my closet. I suppose that's pretty special."
"Wait, what?"


----------



## MFB

The actress who plays the girlfriend reminds me of Kimmy from Full House, not sure if that worked for or against her honestly


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> The actress who plays the girlfriend reminds me of Kimmy from Full House, not sure if that worked for or against her honestly


THAT'S what it is. I was trying to think of who she reminded me of and I kept coming up blank.


----------



## SCJR

Haven't looked through here to see if it was mentioned but Midnight Mass on Netflix is a great miniseries if you're looking for a quick seven-episode arc.

So many shows I'd like to watch but just can't commit time to 3-4+ seasons. 

Also, Happy was really fun if you're looking for something different.


----------



## StevenC

Rewatching Arrested Development.

I forgot how different Season 1 is. There are so many more bits in the episodes than I remember, it's great but not nearly as tight as Season 2 and 3.


----------



## spudmunkey

StevenC said:


> Rewatching Arrested Development.
> 
> I forgot how different Season 1 is. There are so many more bits in the episodes than I remember, it's great but not nearly as tight as Season 2 and 3.


Have you seen this?:








G.O.B. screws up a magic trick


Track Gob's failed magic tricks—illusions!—in Arrested Development via Recurring Developments by @beutlerink @rededge @arrestddev #AD2013



recurringdevelopments.com


----------



## Adieu

Uncle from Another World (Netflix Anime) is absolutely hilarious.

At least if you were born in the 80s. Not sure if other generations can relate.


----------



## StevenC

spudmunkey said:


> Have you seen this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.O.B. screws up a magic trick
> 
> 
> Track Gob's failed magic tricks—illusions!—in Arrested Development via Recurring Developments by @beutlerink @rededge @arrestddev #AD2013
> 
> 
> 
> recurringdevelopments.com


That's amazing!


----------



## spudmunkey

That last episode of The Rehearsal...just...wow.


----------



## Drew

Finally finished Stranger Things 4. I mean, helping to save the world by shredding and then riding my bike as fast as I can is pretty much all I've ever wanted from life, I guess.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Over the Garden Wall

Just about halfway through. Came recommended very highly from a friend. One of the most compelling shows I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## nightflameauto

Finally started Black Mirror. After the first episode I said to my wife they'd never be able to make that episode about the US. Because:
A) The "princess" in the US would be some vapid Kardashian or influencer that 99.99% of the country, even their followers, would love to watch be tortured and killed on national TV.

B) Our politicians, every last one of them, would have a momentary pause, go, "Well, the camera's a new twist," then shrug and go do it. And their breakdown after would be like, "What's my numbers?"

It was an interesting premise, and really on-the-nose with what matters to people. I love how, at no point at all, did anybody but the Queen give a shit about the girl that was captured. It was all about public perception surrounding the dude. Pretty on point with modern society.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Finished up Over the Garden Wall. Instant Halloween classic. Good twist at the end, and a happy ending all around despite being a pretty dark show at times. The reveal of The Beast was legitimately scary and unsettling. Excellent piece of animation that I look forward to enjoying again.




nightflameauto said:


> Finally started Black Mirror. After the first episode I said to my wife they'd never be able to make that episode about the US. Because:
> A) The "princess" in the US would be some vapid Kardashian or influencer that 99.99% of the country, even their followers, would love to watch be tortured and killed on national TV.
> 
> B) Our politicians, every last one of them, would have a momentary pause, go, "Well, the camera's a new twist," then shrug and go do it. And their breakdown after would be like, "What's my numbers?"
> 
> It was an interesting premise, and really on-the-nose with what matters to people. I love how, at no point at all, did anybody but the Queen give a shit about the girl that was captured. It was all about public perception surrounding the dude. Pretty on point with modern society.




Black Mirror was pretty hit and miss for me but when it hits, it _hits_. Definitely worth watching all of the seasons, lots of (disturbing) gems in there. Took me a few tries to make it all the way through.


----------



## MFB

I remember thing S1-3 of Black Mirror were pretty untouchable for what they were, but it did get to the point where you start to figure out what the "twist" would be much like an M Night movie.

Not sure if I'd feel the same way on rewatch


----------



## spudmunkey

I enjoyed the hell out of a lot of the episodes, and some were..."meh", but not bad. However...after the last "normal" season, I just...no longer had the same craving for more. I never even got around to watching that one interactive whatever it was..."Chumscrubber" I think? Too lazy to look it up at the moment.

But that doesn't take away how much I did enjoy much of the series.


----------



## nightflameauto

As a take-down on where we are as a society, that first episode of Black Mirror hit me right where I wanted to be hit. Hopefully we'll get through a bit more this weekend.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Black Mirror has some great episodes. Shut up and Dance, White Christmas and Hated in the Nation are my favourite. There were some bad ones which I never finished and just looked up the twist on the wiki. By the end it was a bit predictable and just rehashing old ideas so I’m glad it never continued.


----------



## StevenC

I just rewatched Arrested Development 1-3 for the first time in years and this is the first time I realised that one Periphery song is an AD reference.


----------



## spudmunkey

StevenC said:


> I just rewatched Arrested Development 1-3 for the first time in years and this is the first time I realised that one Periphery song is an AD reference.











Recurring Developments


An interactive visualization of running jokes in Arrested Development.




recurringdevelopments.com


----------



## StevenC

spudmunkey said:


> Recurring Developments
> 
> 
> An interactive visualization of running jokes in Arrested Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recurringdevelopments.com


The "not my trick" at the end of Ocean Walker is my favourite joke in that hole show. Kills me every time.


----------



## BlackMastodon

San Junipero is also top of the BLACK Mirror list for me, but yeah agree that there's definitely some really good hits in there and a couple alright ones, but after season 3 the quality drops very suddenly.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Introduced my girlfriend to Over the Garden Wall, it's even better on the second watch, so much of it connects to the ending in ways that I didn't recall by the time I got to the ending the first time around.

Rings of Power is starting to drag quite a bit. Very little happened in the most recent episode. The Durin's Bane reveal was gratifying but we waited the entire episode for that, everything else felt like it could've been handled in 10-15 mins of exposition. The Mordor thing felt like it was also trying to be a reveal but it's like yeah.... huge volcano, Mordor, we got it the first time. Also capital WTF at the on-fire, galloping horse in the first scene. WTF???


----------



## possumkiller

I just started some animated shows called edge runners and bastard. The animation is really nice but holy Jesus the story and dialogue seems on middle school level. I couldn't make it past two or three episodes of either one. Like, I could see my kids enjoying it if it weren't adult rated stuff with so much gore. What's the deal with that? Why make a kid's show that kids can't even watch?


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Introduced my girlfriend to Over the Garden Wall, it's even better on the second watch, so much of it connects to the ending in ways that I didn't recall by the time I got to the ending the first time around.
> 
> Rings of Power is starting to drag quite a bit. Very little happened in the most recent episode. The Durin's Bane reveal was gratifying but we waited the entire episode for that, everything else felt like it could've been handled in 10-15 mins of exposition. The Mordor thing felt like it was also trying to be a reveal but it's like yeah.... huge volcano, Mordor, we got it the first time. Also capital WTF at the on-fire, galloping horse in the first scene. WTF???


Yeah, so many others have done the horse fully on fire galloping through the battlefield thing, that little patch of fire on the back was pretty lackluster, considering the other effects they had going on at the time.


possumkiller said:


> I just started some animated shows called edge runners and bastard. The animation is really nice but holy Jesus the story and dialogue seems on middle school level. I couldn't make it past two or three episodes of either one. Like, I could see my kids enjoying it if it weren't adult rated stuff with so much gore. What's the deal with that? Why make a kid's show that kids can't even watch?


Drugs? Imagine watching it stoned out of your mind. That's probably what the creators did too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I just started some animated shows called edge runners and bastard. The animation is really nice but holy Jesus the story and dialogue seems on middle school level. I couldn't make it past two or three episodes of either one. Like, I could see my kids enjoying it if it weren't adult rated stuff with so much gore. What's the deal with that? Why make a kid's show that kids can't even watch?


They're very clearly not kids shows lol. You want kid friendly, go watch berserk or Goblin Slayer


----------



## BlackMastodon

Would we call Berserk kid friendly when there's torture, mutilation, and demon rape all in the ski yeah of like 6 episodes?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Would we call Berserk kid friendly when there's torture, mutilation, and demon rape all in the ski yeah of like 6 episodes?





He's literally complaining about Edgerunners, (which has tons of gore, nudity and sex) as somehow being kid friendly because it's animated. Even shit like Yugi Oh or Naruto isn't actually kid friendly if you watch the unedited versions.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 115676
> 
> He's literally complaining about Edgerunners, (which has tons of gore, nudity and sex) as somehow being kid friendly because it's animated. Even shit like Yugi Oh or Naruto isn't actually kid friendly if you watch the unedited versions.


Wasn't sure if it was /s or not so I rolled the dice. Carry on, people!


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Have started and almost finished the entirety of Altered Carbon, should've watched much earlier as I find it to be really enjoyable.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CovertSovietBear said:


> Have started and almost finished the entirety of Altered Carbon, should've watched much earlier as I find it to be really enjoyable.



Did a rewatch of this in the last year, it was good the second time around as well. Maybe even a little better, as I watched it when it was relatively new and lost some of the plot during the wait for S2.


----------



## Shawn

I really enjoyed the Mandolarian, Book of Boba Fett and Obi-Wan so much and have been watching Andor.


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> I just rewatched Arrested Development 1-3 for the first time in years and this is the first time I realised that one Periphery song is an AD reference.


So rounded out with 4 and 5.

4 is so close to being a good show, but the recut is just bad. Lots of really good bits and I like the plot generally, except they ruined Tobias. 

5 in very mixed on. Part 1 is decent and part 2 isn't. They really failed on the callback storytelling thing when they tried it, and when they weren't it just didn't feel like Arrested Development. It also looks so different from earlier seasons, plus all the bad compositing edits. Was quite bloated for 16 episodes. Tobias was impossible this season, Buster was wasted, Lindsay is a huge part of the show. 

However, I loved every single Ron Howard related bit in the two seasons and that they had a bit more fourth wall/meta type jokes.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Rings of Power finale. Not so bad. My initial guess as to The Stranger's identity seems to've panned out. Didn't see the other big reveal coming, I give them credit there.



Shawn said:


> I really enjoyed the Mandolarian, Book of Boba Fett and Obi-Wan so much and have been watching Andor.



Owe-me-One fell a little flat for me, but I've been enjoying Andor quite a bit, more than Bobo Feet but not quite as much as Baby Yoda.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I'm enjoying Andor too, the latest episode was very good. 
Still have the last 2 LotR shows to watch, after a slowish start I've really got into it so much so I rewatched the original trilogy extended editions again. 

Watched the She Hulk finale, enjoyed that series too actually. Really light hearted and fun show. The finale is batshit crazy tho, in a good way. The last 10 mins or so is basically a roast of the whole MCU and everything everyone complains about it!


----------



## mmr007

MLB Playoffs natch. Go Phillies!!!!!


----------



## zodiactone

I'm super late to the game on this one but I've started watching The Witcher. Ended up binge watching last weekend and made it partially through season 2. I really dig it.


----------



## Shawn

wheresthefbomb said:


> Rings of Power finale. Not so bad. My initial guess as to The Stranger's identity seems to've panned out. Didn't see the other big reveal coming, I give them credit there.
> 
> 
> 
> Owe-me-One fell a little flat for me, but I've been enjoying Andor quite a bit, more than Bobo Feet but not quite as much as Baby Yoda.


I loved Obi-Wan but wished it was longer......I also really really enjoyed the animated series of the Clone Wars and Rebels. I love Ahsoka Tano and Sabine Wren, they are probably my favorites.....good to hear that Ahsoka will be getting her own series from what i've heard.


----------



## nightflameauto

Louis Cypher said:


> I'm enjoying Andor too, the latest episode was very good.
> Still have the last 2 LotR shows to watch, after a slowish start I've really got into it so much so I rewatched the original trilogy extended editions again.
> 
> Watched the She Hulk finale, enjoyed that series too actually. Really light hearted and fun show. The finale is batshit crazy tho, in a good way. The last 10 mins or so is basically a roast of the whole MCU and everything everyone complains about it!


I've been hearing from people that She Hulk out Deadpools Deadpool for a bit there. That's probably massively enjoyable.

Rings of Power finale had the big character reveals. That show's been more fun than I would have expected it to be.

We watched another couple weird Black Mirror episodes, but I repeat myself. The one with the "fake" tech husband, and the one with the cartoon running for MP. First off, I'd kill for a cartoon to start calling out our politicians on their bullshit. Heck, or anybody, really.

That tech husband thing was especially funny to me as I think that dude was in ex-machina, and I kept wondering through the whole movie if they were gonna flip the script and say he was the machine all along and it was all a test for him. They didn't, but I just found the parallels funny.

We started The Winchesters, despite my trepidation. Yeah, they're gonna have some of their work cut out for them with keeping this story tied up with the original. My wife and I were talking about the various mind-wipes they've done over the years, but right now there's so many "that doesn't match at all" things that it's gonna have to almost be a complete universe reset. Granted, they planted the seeds for that at the end of the episode with the big bad being some race of super-beings that want to kill the universe or whatever, but meh.

It's pretty entertaining, and definitely a lot more tongue-in-cheek than the original started. Mary and John both looking for their dads was a little on the nose, but at least they had fun with the premise. The bi-dude friend is hilarious as fuck. His holy trinity being rock stars cracked me up, and his quips in the face of whatever danger were great to lighten the mood.

And Independence, the Walker prequel. Not bad for a modern take on a western, while trying to tie things into the current Walker story. Now, some would see it as CW doing their damndest to further pollute the Walker legacy, but that ship dun sailed already. Padelecki's "softer, kinder, family man" Walker already twisted the Walker story beyond recognition. This new outing at least gives us a strong female lead. Even if they're swapping names all over the place and taking the same Hoyt from Walker set in the 2020s and shoving him into a 1800s western scenario.

Who knows if they're brave / dumb enough to go full-blown time-travel with it to explain it, or if Hoyt's supposed to be some super-being that just is always "there," sustained by sarcasm and rascliness.

Entertaining, and more Katherine Macnamara ain't a bad thing. We'll have to see if it holds our interest.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Started Let The Right One In. Not bad so far, some interesting twists on the original story. 

only one episode in so it's hard to form any serious impressions but I'm looking forward to watching E2 tonight.


----------



## Shawn

Been really enjoying Andor lately.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Started Let The Right One In. Not bad so far, some interesting twists on the original story.
> 
> only one episode in so it's hard to form any serious impressions but I'm looking forward to watching E2 tonight.


They're making a show of that? What network is that on?

I love the original movie. The Americanized one we watched once, but it didn't really stick with me enough to retain any opinion on it. Which says it either sucked so bad I stopped paying attention to it while we watched, or it was just mediocre. I'd give even odds on which.

I do think that story could work as a longer series. I'll have to poke around and see if I can find it.

We started the Netflix version of "The Mole." I'm pretty sure these people would all be clinically mentally stunted. And if it's scripted? Hire better writers. Holy shit these people are dumb. The best part of this is MST3King the whole thing into oblivion as you watch.

I love that my shitty spellchecker thinks MST3King is a word, but half the pluralized words I know are right get the little red line of doom. LOL. Computers.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

@nightflameauto It's on showtime, I'm watching it through prime video. Only two episodes up right now.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> @nightflameauto It's on showtime, I'm watching it through prime video. Only two episodes up right now.


You have to add Showtiime as a subscription to do that, or is it available on Prime regularly?

Sounds cool, just been trying to pair back subscriptions lately rather than add them.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

@nightflameauto yes you have to add it but if you say you're a student it's only $0.99


----------



## TheBlackBard

I think the first movie did the book enough justice.


----------



## nightflameauto

Handmaid's Tale? Go fuck yerself.

Not really. I mean, I'll still enjoy it. But we waited so damned long for Serena's fall and they had to make us fuckin' HATE IT? COME ON! At least the commander's fall was glorious. But this shit rankles. I literally said to my wife as it was going down, "OF COURSE they had to ruin her downfall for us. Bastards!"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Started The Peripheral. Not bad so far. Will probably read the book when I'm done plowing through the Dune saga.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Handmaid's Tale? Go fuck yerself.
> 
> Not really. I mean, I'll still enjoy it. But we waited so damned long for Serena's fall and they had to make us fuckin' HATE IT? COME ON! At least the commander's fall was glorious. But this shit rankles. I literally said to my wife as it was going down, "OF COURSE they had to ruin her downfall for us. Bastards!"


People who "create" media seem to be in a very combative "fuck the fans" nature. Otherwise someone might call it "fan service," which is a M O R O N I C term to begin with.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

s/o to Andor for being the first ever entry in the franchise to have me emotionally invested in/rooting for an Imperial character. Dedra Meero is awesome.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've been watching Be Cool, Scooby Doo with my girlfriend lately after watching whatever horror movie we've watched that night. 

PS: Be Cool, Scooby Doo > Mystery Incorporated (Velma being manipulative and abusive to Shaggy, as well as Daphne and Fred's relationship gets in the way of what anyone gives a shit about, which is the mysteries.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

How to get away with murder. Curse my pedestrian ass but this show is surprisingly entertaining..


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> How to get away with murder. Curse my pedestrian ass but this show is surprisingly entertaining..


My partner and I have an ongoing joke that sum up the whole show and everyone's arch: 
"it's all my fault! MURDER! Adultery! Murder! It's all YOUR fault! secret sex! Murder!"
Repeat as necessary. 

That being said, the show is surprisingly entertaining for a while and Viola Davis is, as usual, the best part of it .


----------



## Louis Cypher

wheresthefbomb said:


> s/o to Andor for being the first ever entry in the franchise to have me emotionally invested in/rooting for an Imperial character. Dedra Meero is awesome.


I'm really enjoying Andor. What's been refreshing is actually seeing what normal people suffered under the Empire at its height and getting the real sense of the oppression and police state in force galaxy wide. That is never seen and barely even referenced really in the 9 main films. The latest episode (#8) is actually scary in showing what it's like to live under that sort of regime


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> My partner and I have an ongoing joke that sum up the whole show and everyone's arch:
> "it's all my fault! MURDER! Adultery! Murder! It's all YOUR fault! secret sex! Murder!"
> Repeat as necessary.
> 
> That being said, the show is surprisingly entertaining for a while and Viola Davis is, as usual, the best part of it .


yeah that's pretty accurate lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Louis Cypher said:


> I'm really enjoying Andor. What's been refreshing is actually seeing what normal people suffered under the Empire at its height and getting the real sense of the oppression and police state in force galaxy wide. That is never seen and barely even referenced really in the 9 main films. The latest episode (#8) is actually scary in showing what it's like to live under that sort of regime



Totally agree. I'm more into it with each episode. They're doing a great job.


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> How to get away with murder. Curse my pedestrian ass but this show is surprisingly entertaining..



When googling this show, make sure not to do it on a work-supplied device, use a VPN, and if you share your device with anyone else, use Incognito.


----------



## zappatton2

After watching the latest episode, Chucky is one of the few horror franchises that can switch up the tone on a dime, and still be wildly entertaining.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> People who "create" media seem to be in a very combative "fuck the fans" nature. Otherwise someone might call it "fan service," which is a M O R O N I C term to begin with.


It seems to be a point of pride among the Hollywood machine to somehow make films and shows that both piss off, and engage, the viewers. At least Handmaid's Tale still has some quality to it. Better than the Michael Bay fan piss-offs where there's not even anything to show for it once you get past the insult.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Better than the Michael Bay fan piss-offs where there's not even anything to show for it once you get past the insult.


Blumhouse took that and perfected it. Ex. 1: Halloween trilogy


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Blumhouse took that and perfected it. Ex. 1: Halloween trilogy


Blumhouse has a lot of sins, but Halloween was always bottom rung. Blaming Blumhouse for bad Halloween is like blaming a bad cook when you get a shit burger at McDonalds.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Blumhouse has a lot of sins, but Halloween was always bottom rung. Blaming Blumhouse for bad Halloween is like blaming a bad cook when you get a shit burger at McDonalds.


Did they not take the Michael Bay fan piss-off as you put it and turn it up several notches?


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did they not take the Michael Bay fan piss-off as you put it and turn it up several notches?


No. They took a property already known for shitting on fans and breathed on the dial.

Sorry, no budging me from thinking Halloween was a tainted property long before Blumhouse batted an eye at it. Blumhouse and Halloween go together like shit and flies.

If only Blumhouse would stick to Halloween and stop shitting up the rest of the horror landscape.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> No. They took a property already known for shitting on fans and breathed on the dial.
> 
> Sorry, no budging me from thinking Halloween was a tainted property long before Blumhouse batted an eye at it. Blumhouse and Halloween go together like shit and flies.
> 
> If only Blumhouse would stick to Halloween and stop shitting up the rest of the horror landscape.


They took over for Platinum Dunes in that respect. Unlike PD, though, they have much of nothing worth a shit. Platinum Dunes at least had a couple remakes that were decent (TCM, F13 for the most part). 

Which Halloween sequels shit on fans in your opinion?


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They took over for Platinum Dunes in that respect. Unlike PD, though, they have much of nothing worth a shit. Platinum Dunes at least had a couple remakes that were decent (TCM, F13 for the most part).
> 
> Which Halloween sequels shit on fans in your opinion?


The ones that exist?

I never got the appeal of Halloween at all. Even the first one felt like a direct to video release back when it came out, and that was back when it didn't take much to get my interest when it came to horror. There was just nothing at all there, and certainly nothing worth making a sequel over.

There, I've spent more time writing about Halloween than I probably should.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> The ones that exist?
> 
> I never got the appeal of Halloween at all. Even the first one felt like a direct to video release back when it came out, and that was back when it didn't take much to get my interest when it came to horror. There was just nothing at all there, and certainly nothing worth making a sequel over.
> 
> There, I've spent more time writing about Halloween than I probably should.


Ouch lol.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ouch lol.


I will add, I've seen them all up to about 2006 or so. Back when we still had Netflix disc subs. I've heard the fans screaming bloody murder for every single sequel, and never understood how there was enough of a base to be so rabid over it.

OK, on topic:
Started Upload, finally. Dude is uploaded to the choicest of choice heavens, then slowly starts to realize he was killed and parts of his memory were wiped having to do with his free-for-all upload program.

Horrific on the surface, with lots of funny moments along the way. The old politician running into him, telling him he was clearly killed, then laughing as he walked away going, "Yeah. you weren't killed. Nobody kills anybody. Ha!" was hysterical the way it was played.

Not the deepest or most original premise, but fun.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started Guillermo Del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities the other night and have been enjoying it, aside from the second episode which was a frustrating watch. Just finished the Pickman's Mod episode and loved what they did with one of my favourite Love craft stories. Great way to expand beyond the pretty lukewarm reveal of the original story and bring it to modern TV, in my opinion.

Fun spoopy series so far, and my partner and I really dug the autopsy episode (number 3 I think?)


----------



## CanserDYI

Im sure its been talked about but I've been rewatching What We Do In The Shadows and my god it makes my sides hurt from laughing.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> Started Guillermo Del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities the other night and have been enjoying it, aside from the second episode which was a frustrating watch. Just finished the Pickman's Mod episode and loved what they did with one of my favourite Love craft stories. Great way to expand beyond the pretty lukewarm reveal of the original story and bring it to modern TV, in my opinion.
> 
> Fun spoopy series so far, and my partner and I really dug the autopsy episode (number 3 I think?)



Just wrapped this up (as far as what's currently out) based on your recommendation, loved every episode. Pickman's Model gave me some really fucked up dreams. Even the episodes that aren't straight HPL retellings carry the same vibes. Right up there with Love, Death & Robots _In Vaulted Halls Entombed_ for successful screen adaptations of HPL mythos storytelling.

The Murmuring and The Viewing were my favorites so far, but every single episode delivered.


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> Just wrapped this up (as far as what's currently out) based on your recommendation, loved every episode. Pickman's Model gave me some really fucked up dreams. Even the episodes that aren't straight HPL retellings carry the same vibes. Right up there with Love, Death & Robots _In Vaulted Halls Entombed_ for successful screen adaptations of HPL mythos storytelling.
> 
> The Murmuring and The Viewing were my favorites so far, but every single episode delivered.


Funny enough, reading Pickman's Model in high school for the first time also gave me some really fucked up dreams.  Dreams in the Witch House was pretty decent too but quite different from what I remember of the source material.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just finished Andor, and it's far and away the best thing to happen to Star Wars since... December 2017. I'm going as far to say it's the best D+ franchise series and nothing else comes even close.


----------



## littlebadboy

Amazon's "The English".


----------



## Lionsblood79

Andor is damn good star wars show


----------



## nightflameauto

We started in on Love Death & Robots finally. Holy shit, what a great show. And some episodes feel like they're just a glimpse at a much, much larger world. The one with the farmers hunting the giant bugs with mechs felt like a single chapter of a great much bigger story. Even the characters felt far more fleshed out than the running time seemed to permit.

The society in the freezer episode was one that sticks with me too.

Just some great visual story-telling, all around.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Lionsblood79 said:


> Andor is damn good star wars show


Got the last epeisode to watch but for me its been right up there with the first 2 seasons of The Mandolorian.
Here's an Empire Online review of s1 of Andor (contains spoilers btw)

How Andor Revolutionised The Star Wars Galaxy

This in that Empire article is why I think Andor worked so well and was such a breath of fresh Star Wars air:
"...If Andor explored the true monolithic scope of the Empire more than any other Star Wars entry, it also pushed beyond that exterior – depicting so clearly that evil relies on the actions of individuals to succeed. The flipside? The actions of individuals can also thwart it....... exploration of tyranny’s many tendrils – the prison-industrial complex and its direct connections to colonialism; legal corruption and police profiling; the financial demands of fuelling a rebellion; and the myriad personal costs of fighting back."


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I also enjoyed the season finale of Andor. Pretty great show overall, one of the better installments to the SW universe.

I watched the series finale of Walking Dead, not because it's good, but because I've watched so much of it in the background of Diablo 2 grinds that I figured I might as well see WTF. It wasn't entirely unsatisfying, but not something I'd go out of my way to see otherwise. Looks like they're planning a bunch of spinoffs, which I don't have high hopes for based on Fear TWD.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've been watching Wednesday. It's fun and dark. It also has some great arrangements of paint it black, nothing else matters and a few others.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've been watching Wednesday. It's fun and dark. It also has some great arrangements of paint it black, nothing else matters and a few others.


just finished it. 

I was quite entertained. It was a pretty fun ride of a story.


----------



## nightflameauto

My understanding of the Walking Dead finale, from interviews and such, is that AMC was panicking about how everybody else had a universe, rather than just a show, and were DESPERATE to create a universe themselves. I know they had Fear TWD and one other semi-spin-off that never seemed to do anything. Fear was actually better than the original until they started crossing the streams and polluting the characters.

The bright spot? They'll relegate the new ones to their own streaming service, and are trying to pull back their agreements with Netflix and Hulu on the original and Fear, so the Walking Dead will officially be dead to us once that happens. I'm done signing up for new services every time an executive has a brain-fart. I'll buy good shows outright. Walking Dead passed "good show" status by a long, long time ago.

----

Peaky Blinders is fucking bonkers. Watching Arthur freak the fuck out and Tommy calmly face death over and over again before punching death in the nuts and telling him to mind his fucking manners is just so much fun. Even if the show is dark as shit sometimes, I can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Peaky Blinders lost me after S1. I like Cillian Murphy a lot but that one was a miss for me. It's been a few years now but I recall finding the dynamic between him and the Irish lady he was courting cringey and lazy-writing-y.

TWD... to say anything feels like saying too much hahaha. I finished it for the same reason you finish the last couple spoonfuls of ice cream at the bottom of the pint. You've been full since the halfway mark, you don't need it, you don't even _want_ it, but the shame of eating it is marginally outweighed by the shame of throwing it away.


----------



## spudmunkey

wheresthefbomb said:


> . I finished it for the same reason you finish the last couple spoonfuls of ice cream at the bottom of the pint. You've been full since the halfway mark, you don't need it, you don't even _want_ it,



I...I don't...are these words in this order even English anymore? They don't make sense to me.

In unrelated news, I am a fatass.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Peaky Blinders lost me after S1. I like Cillian Murphy a lot but that one was a miss for me. It's been a few years now but I recall finding the dynamic between him and the Irish lady he was courting cringey and lazy-writing-y.
> 
> TWD... to say anything feels like saying too much hahaha. I finished it for the same reason you finish the last couple spoonfuls of ice cream at the bottom of the pint. You've been full since the halfway mark, you don't need it, you don't even _want_ it, but the shame of eating it is marginally outweighed by the shame of throwing it away.


Wow, man, you missed out on some shit if you gave up on Peaky after S1. Have to admit, at the start of season 6 I barely even remember the Cillian Murphy courtship nonsense. It was such a nothingburger that even the show went "meh" with it once the real drama started.

That statement on TWD is pretty much exactly what's happened to us. I tend to leave it on as background noise now while I do other things, looking up the twice per season anything interesting sorta/kinda seems to be happening.


----------



## Lionsblood79

Netflix's Cabinet of Curiosities series from Guillermo DelToro is an absolutely EXCELLENT show.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Walking Dead was a soap opera LARPing as a horror film. I love you Nicotero -- your horror cred is unquestioned-- but The Walking Dead is a grim drama, not a horror show. 

Good riddance.


----------



## Shawn

I recently watched the Elvis movie and really enjoyed it. I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## nightflameauto

Dead to Me - Lindsey Weir and Kelly Bundy meet in a grief group. Some funny and some drama ensues.

It's fairly entertaining, but I'm kinda getting tired of shows being advertised as the funniest thing to ever exist, and then turning into a drama-fest five minutes in. It's kinda depressing to wanna flip on some funny and getting smacked across the face with death, hate, fights, etc.

I think I just need to rewatch Letterkenny and Shoresy again. Or maybe It's Always Sunny.


----------



## wankerness

So, Last of Us trailer looks good, except I don't like the casting on Ellie. It's not the actress's fault, but boy did I hate that character in GoT. Good intro, and then she quickly became one of the most obvious examples of "add in meme-able moments cause of social media reactions" ever seen in a prestige show, and I quickly started loathing the character. Blech.

We'll see if it ends up being worth it, I guess I don't have much motivation to watch a lengthy miniseries of a story I already experienced in its intended format!


----------



## RevDrucifer

nightflameauto said:


> Dead to Me - Lindsey Weir and Kelly Bundy meet in a grief group. Some funny and some drama ensues.
> 
> It's fairly entertaining, but I'm kinda getting tired of shows being advertised as the funniest thing to ever exist, and then turning into a drama-fest five minutes in. It's kinda depressing to wanna flip on some funny and getting smacked across the face with death, hate, fights, etc.
> 
> I think I just need to rewatch Letterkenny and Shoresy again. Or maybe It's Always Sunny.



Always Sunny somehow gets funnier the older the episodes get! I can throw that show on any time and know I’m going to laugh my ass off, regardless how many times I’ve seen the episode. 

I don’t care how many times I’ve seen it, Frank birthing himself out of the couch will get me gasp for air every time.


----------



## nightflameauto

RevDrucifer said:


> Always Sunny somehow gets funnier the older the episodes get! I can throw that show on any time and know I’m going to laugh my ass off, regardless how many times I’ve seen the episode.
> 
> I don’t care how many times I’ve seen it, Frank birthing himself out of the couch will get me gasp for air every time.


Honestly, Frank may be the best character in any TV show ever.

"Way I see it? I only have a few good years left. I plan on gettin' real weird with it."

You don't see that level of self-awareness in most TV.

I love that everybody on that show is such a character. Dennis having the entire back of his vehicle filled with what's essentially BDSM / Kidnap gear (duct tape, rope, cuffs), Dee being the semi-sane one that everybody else picks on, Mac being... whatever the fuck Mac is, and Charlie just flat out not giving a fuck, I could watch that show on constant loop for the rest of my life and never get tired of it.

"DID YOU FUCK MY MOM, SANTA?"


----------



## nightflameauto

Love Death & Robots
We finally got to the one that's big in the trailer, the robots exploring a destroyed Earth. One of the best comedic takes on the post-apocalypse I've seen in short form. I especially love the one robots obsession with hats. The only bummer was no MAGA hat at any point for him to grab.

This show is a real treat. I feel like it's the grown-up version of those shitty 3D VHS tapes you used to be able to buy at Radio Shack that were basically dudes figuring out how 3D worked and doing flocks of birds flying through various mazes and water dripping through bricks and shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Love Death & Robots
> We finally got to the one that's big in the trailer, the robots exploring a destroyed Earth. One of the best comedic takes on the post-apocalypse I've seen in short form. I especially love the one robots obsession with hats. The only bummer was no MAGA hat at any point for him to grab.
> 
> This show is a real treat. I feel like it's the grown-up version of those shitty 3D VHS tapes you used to be able to buy at Radio Shack that were basically dudes figuring out how 3D worked and doing flocks of birds flying through various mazes and water dripping through bricks and shit.


They didn't have it likely because the robot would just collect it to have it, as well as a story to discuss. Some people collect stuff they aren't actually into because it's cool looking or a story. IE, some WW2 stuff is cool looking and a story to tell.


----------



## bostjan

Lionsblood79 said:


> Netflix's Cabinet of Curiosities series from Guillermo DelToro is an absolutely EXCELLENT show.


I saw Del Toro's name and some episode titles from HP Lovecraft and thought I'd give it a shot. I'm pretty happy with what I've seen.


----------



## mastapimp

bostjan said:


> I saw Del Toro's name and some episode titles from HP Lovecraft and thought I'd give it a shot. I'm pretty happy with what I've seen.


I also noticed this a few weeks back when I saw an ad with his name attached to this show. Will have to check this one out based on the good feedback so far on this forum. My coworker was disappointed with it and gave up after the first 3 or 4 episodes so I hastily wrote it off after his critique.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I thought Cabinet of Curiosities was great. lotta dorks on reddit are mad about the HPL adaptations but I enjoyed them. nerds should know by now when HPL goes to the screen shit's gonna change. low standards = no disappointment


----------



## Lionsblood79

bostjan said:


> I saw Del Toro's name and some episode titles from HP Lovecraft and thought I'd give it a shot. I'm pretty happy with what I've seen.


The Autopsy is an excellent episode


----------



## manu80

Just finished a few.
House of dragons, very good writing, really wanna see more. They're all insane but you can't help being curious about what's next
Peripheral. Disappointed. Starts great but after the 3rd episode, it gets very confused. Reminds me of westworld (same team)
Started Echo3. How luke evans would habe been great in Batman  interesting story, still a bit contemplative too often.
Willow. Glad to see all those characters again. But (and read between the lines please, i'm all for it but not like that)...do we really need the LGBT stuff in every show? it's like Disney forces it everywhere now. From something that could pass as normal or respectful, it's like mandatory now. Idk, you get the idea.
I'm starting Tulsa king and 1899 next week


----------



## Louis Cypher

manu80 said:


> Willow. Glad to see all those characters again. But (and read between the lines please, i'm all for it but not like that)...do we really need the LGBT stuff in every show? it's like Disney forces it everywhere now. From something that could pass as normal or respectful, it's like mandatory now


Not sure why LGBT "stuff" being inc regularly in tv shows or movies is something to complain about. It's a good thing and hopefully soon no one will care or notice and it will be no diff to there being heterosexual stuff in everything.


----------



## spudmunkey

Being so near (and working in) San Francisco for so long, especially in an industry that's so fashionable (interior design) and young, you actually take notice if you're on a group of people and it seems like everyone is straight.


----------



## manu80

Louis Cypher said:


> Not sure why LGBT "stuff" being inc regularly in tv shows or movies is something to complain about. It's a good thing and hopefully soon no one will care or notice and it will be no diff to there being heterosexual stuff in everything.


Yeah you’re right and i’m glad it’s been done , it was time. It’s just like the way it’s sometimes put seems goofy to me….


----------



## BlackMastodon

manu80 said:


> Yeah you’re right and i’m glad it’s been done , it was time. It’s just like the way it’s sometimes put seems goofy to me….


I think you're right that many shows or movies hamfistedly tell the audience "LOOK, THEY'RE QUEER/TRANS/GAY, DID YOU SEE IT?!" and it's annoying. I'm gone with more representation but just do it naturally and with good writing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Louis Cypher said:


> Not sure why LGBT "stuff" being inc regularly in tv shows or movies is something to complain about. It's a good thing and hopefully soon no one will care or notice and it will be no diff to there being heterosexual stuff in everything.


Probably because it typically comes off as either disingenuous or is done to characters who were not LGBTQ prior. Generally it is used as a criticism shield for something that doesn't stand on its own two feet.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> I think you're right that many shows or movies hamfistedly tell the audience "LOOK, THEY'RE QUEER/TRANS/GAY, DID YOU SEE IT?!" and it's annoying. I'm gone with more representation but just do it naturally and with good writing.


They do this stuff in the most unenjoyable way possible. I couldn't give a shit either way, but when it's done in such a "see? See?" sort of way, it brings to mind a Shakespeare line: "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## Louis Cypher

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Probably because it typically comes off as either disingenuous or is done to characters who were not LGBTQ prior. Generally it is used as a criticism shield for something that doesn't stand on its own two feet.


If that is someone's actual criticism of the inclusion of LGBTQ characters or storylines, it should be why are they so poorly written, not to complain that they are included at all.
I do agree that some films are pretty ham fisted with their references or characters but that for me anyway, doesn't have any bearing on if the film is good or not, same as a crap set up for a straight relationships doesn't, unless of course if its a romcom! Tbh many more films and tv now actually get LGBTQ characters and storylines much more natural


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Louis Cypher said:


> If that is someone's actual criticism of the inclusion of LGBTQ characters or storylines, it should be why are they so poorly written, not to complain that they are included at all.
> I do agree that some films are pretty ham fisted with their references or characters but that for me anyway, doesn't have any bearing on if the film is good or not, same as a crap set up for a straight relationships doesn't, unless of course if its a romcom! Tbh many more films and tv now actually get LGBTQ characters and storylines much more natural


If I can hear the producers go, "check, check, check" on their clipboard, then I'm going to be uninterested and the characters are going to be singled out.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I was never going to watch it anyway but who the fuck thought it was a good idea to cast Jim from The Office as Jack Ryan? No amount of years is enough years for him to not be that character. Buy the ticket, take the ride, nerd.


----------



## Shawn

So lately we've been on an Undercover Boss kick rewatching old episodes/seasons.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shawn said:


> So lately we've been on an Undercover Boss kick rewatching old episodes/seasons.


My family is still kind of upset with a family member for her behavior on an episode. Lol


----------



## Shawn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My family is still kind of upset with a family member for her behavior on an episode. Lol


Yeah? Oh wow....that's cool.


----------



## Drew

Louis Cypher said:


> If that is someone's actual criticism of the inclusion of LGBTQ characters or storylines, it should be why are they so poorly written, not to complain that they are included at all.


I think there's room to critique this - it's more like checking a box, like, "ok, these two female characters are a couple," and making them a couple is supposed to be a replacement for selling on any emotional content in their relationship (kinda thinking Andor here, and how little chemistry the two charcters in question had, besides lamenting how the rebellion had to come first). It probably should feel a little odd at first because it's something that Hollywood hasn't done until recently, but sure, that's fine. Just invest your LBGTQ+ arcs with as much emotional depth as your straight ones, too.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The Stand (2021)

Biggest thought so far is that it's interesting to see how portrayals of people, especially adults, with developmental disabilities has evolved. At first impression Tom Cullen is a believable, real-feeling character in a way film portrayals rarely succeed. I look forward to seeing how they develop his character.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Few Family Guy Christmas specials. They never get old, Road to the North Pole is brilliant (all the Stewie and Brian Road... episodes are great)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

guardians of the galaxy holiday special is hilarious.


----------



## Drew

KnightBrolaire said:


> guardians of the galaxy holiday special is hilarious.


Really? We saw that available on Disney+ last night, and I figured it had to be a joke.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Drew said:


> Really? We saw that available on Disney+ last night, and I figured it had to be a joke.



It's good fun and feels like an ode to James Gunn's schlock years and has a lot of heart. It does have that 'first draft' syndrome feel to it but being a holiday special that began as a joke lampooning the infamous Star Wars movie it borrows its title from, being rough around the edges is forgivable. It's a damn good time.


----------



## BMFan30

I haven't watched a TV show since That 70's Show and won't watch another until That 90's Show comes out. Honestly, I can't wait.


----------



## MFB

I'll be honest, for being like, a decade and a half later, they look like they haven't aged a day; curious to see what else they have in store besides "LOL zoomers" that I'm sure is in there


----------



## BMFan30

MFB said:


> I'll be honest, for being like, a decade and a half later, they look like they haven't aged a day; curious to see what else they have in store besides "LOL zoomers" that I'm sure is in there


That's definitely the first thing I blurted out loud when I first saw the trailer several weeks ago when I heard the news they were actually putting this together, I only hope I age as gracefully. I would have loved an 80s show in between but I cannot complain because they will actually return when I assumed that was the end of the road for that franchise.

I'm holding out hope that it's not going to go that way way, I really hope they try to give us the same awesome representation of that era in a circle of 90s smoke as they have in the 70s. Chong is going to be in it again, so I can only hope. Here's the new cast.


----------



## SCJR

The White Lotus, in the middle of the second season. First season was interesting as its not often that you're engaged with a story where almost every character is unlikable in some way lol. Good writing.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> I'll be honest, for being like, a decade and a half later, they look like they haven't aged a day; curious to see what else they have in store besides "LOL zoomers" that I'm sure is in there


I'm hoping I'll be that way too in 10 years since I was fortunate enough to go bald at a young age.


----------



## TheBlackBard

wheresthefbomb said:


> I thought Cabinet of Curiosities was great. lotta dorks on reddit are mad about the HPL adaptations but I enjoyed them. nerds should know by now when HPL goes to the screen shit's gonna change. low standards = no disappointment



Change, yes. Be unrecognizable though? Even Color Out of Space with Nic Cage, you could conceivably believe that it was based on the story it was based on, and standing alone would make you think, this is a Lovecraft story. Dreams in the Witch House was absolutely terrible. Pickman's Model, thankfully, was much better. When Masters of Horror did it, some stuff DID change, but it wasn't unrecognizable. The one Cabinet of Curiosities did felt like a Harry Potter branch off or some stupid shit like that. People are right to be upset. There IS a middle ground as it comes to adaptations and it doesn't have to be: either NOTHING can change, or everything can change and there's nothing wrong with that. Both sides fucking suck about that. Adapt it, yes, but that doesn't mean change any and everything about it that makes it unrecognizable from the story. That's why Rings of Powers sucks so bad.


----------



## SCJR

manu80 said:


> Yeah you’re right and i’m glad it’s been done , it was time. It’s just like the way it’s sometimes put seems goofy to me….


Because it's try hard. The problem isn't inclusion, that's a good thing. It's contrivance.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TheBlackBard said:


> Change, yes. Be unrecognizable though? Even Color Out of Space with Nic Cage, you could conceivably believe that it was based on the story it was based on, and standing alone would make you think, this is a Lovecraft story. Dreams in the Witch House was absolutely terrible. Pickman's Model, thankfully, was much better. When Masters of Horror did it, some stuff DID change, but it wasn't unrecognizable. The one Cabinet of Curiosities did felt like a Harry Potter branch off or some stupid shit like that. People are right to be upset. There IS a middle ground as it comes to adaptations and it doesn't have to be: either NOTHING can change, or everything can change and there's nothing wrong with that. Both sides fucking suck about that. Adapt it, yes, but that doesn't mean change any and everything about it that makes it unrecognizable from the story. That's why Rings of Powers sucks so bad.


I think the only thing they kept for Dreams in the Witch House was Brown Jenkin? Definitely agree that that episode was one of the weakest, and way worse than Pickman's Model and Color Out of Space, which was a surprisingly good flick.


----------



## TheBlackBard

BlackMastodon said:


> I think the only thing they kept for Dreams in the Witch House was Brown Jenkin? Definitely agree that that episode was one of the weakest, and way worse than Pickman's Model and Color Out of Space, which was a surprisingly good flick.



Pretty much yeah. If the episode didn't have a title, my impression would have been, "did they steal this from Lovecraft?" That's how different it was. Fucking TERRIBLE. And Color Out of Space was pretty good. Definitely one of the better HPL adaptations. I was worried about how they would make a 30+ page book about a two hour movie, but all things considered, I thought they did pretty good.


----------



## soliloquy

SCJR said:


> The White Lotus, in the middle of the second season. First season was interesting as its not often that you're engaged with a story where almost every character is unlikable in some way lol. Good writing.


just completed the second season....what an incredible show! 
its so dark, and twisted, and just hard to put into a genre.

I was thinking that season one was shot by a horror movie director, as all the camera angles, lighting, etc was very in line with horror...but its not. This insane built up of tension is incredible and so 'real'. 

really enjoying this series


----------



## Seabeast2000

War of the Worlds on Epix- 
1st season was pretty neat. Lots of mystery and open endedness. 
-


Spoiler: Spoiler



You know, all them dead bodies just strewn aboot would make whole cities wreak of death, probably the country side as well. Don't remember much in the way of the stink until season 2, the college lab kid gags a little. Maybe I'm forgetting other scenes. Regardless, that's a LOT of BODIES decaying.



Anyway, Season 2 is a drag. 


Spoiler: Spoilerish season 2



1. OK Its post-apocallyptic people vs. people? WTF? Ewww time travel! So exciting!
2. I"m on s8 and I'm bored, and don't give a shit about any of the characters or the story.



Outer Range
What a trip so far.


----------



## SCJR

Had no idea Ethan and Cameron weren't American until I saw them speak in an interview and they've got really thick English accents. Blew my mind


----------



## Seabeast2000

Perpetual Grace LTD
Wow.


----------



## wankerness

Finally forced myself to watch Better Call Saul seasons 5 and 6 after being kind of ambivalent on the show (I liked Mike and Nacho, liked Saul and Kim alright, couldn't stand anything related to Saul's brother). And wow, they were great! Up until Season 6 utterly shits the bed in the last few episodes. Imagine if Breaking Bad had paused before the finale to have three extra-long black and white episodes about young Walt orchestrating a plot to rob a local hardware store. It's kind of like that. There's some good material in there, but it completely takes all the wind out of its sails and made me lose interest. I will watch the actual last episode sometime.


----------



## MFB

Decided to go back and give "The Last Dance" the shot it deserves. When I was at the gym ...Saturday? Maybe Sunday, who knows, anywho, one of those days, there was absolutely fuckall on the TVs but they were airing a marathon of "The Last Dance" on NESN or ESPN which I ended up watching. They were on episode 3 which was when Rodman joined after his stint with the Pistons, and Pippen was on his "trade me now" tirade (rightfully, but still), which I hadn't gotten to. Truthfully I stopped after episode 1 since I have to say, it was a bit of a snore to get into it, but by episode 2 it seems like a totally different show. 

I'm up to 6 or 7 now, forget which, but it's insane to see the level that they were playing at; and their run feels like the Patriots dynasty before Brady came onto the scene.


----------



## Alberto7

SCJR said:


> The White Lotus, in the middle of the second season. First season was interesting as its not often that you're engaged with a story where almost every character is unlikable in some way lol. Good writing.



Binged the first season in a day over the holidays. I really liked it! The most inique show I've watched in quite a while. (Although I don't watch too much TV anymore.) Gotta watch the 2nd season now.

I also want back the 3 hours of my life that I spent watching The Witcher: Blood Origin. What a fucking trainwreck, I am almost offended.


----------



## wankerness

MFB said:


> Decided to go back and give "The Last Dance" the shot it deserves. When I was at the gym ...Saturday? Maybe Sunday, who knows, anywho, one of those days, there was absolutely fuckall on the TVs but they were airing a marathon of "The Last Dance" on NESN or ESPN which I ended up watching. They were on episode 3 which was when Rodman joined after his stint with the Pistons, and Pippen was on his "trade me now" tirade (rightfully, but still), which I hadn't gotten to. Truthfully I stopped after episode 1 since I have to say, it was a bit of a snore to get into it, but by episode 2 it seems like a totally different show.
> 
> I'm up to 6 or 7 now, forget which, but it's insane to see the level that they were playing at; and their run feels like the Patriots dynasty before Brady came onto the scene.


I never watch sports, but I loved that documentary series. I remembered some of that (I was into the jazz back in the Stockton/Malone era, and was actually in Utah when those miraculous games where Jordan was incredibly sick and still dominated happened, and I remember being PISSED) which made it more interesting, especially with some of the stuff that was out there in pop culture at the time like Dennis Rodman's crazy persona and everything. I'd forgotten about most of it, and I definitely was not a fan of the bulls in general or especially Dennis Rodman when they were popular, but I was pretty riveted by that series.

There's a companion series out there, too, which focuses on Luc Longley (who's pretty much ignored in this series) and was made by an Australian documentary team. It at least used to be on youtube. It has a really good interview with Jordan on it.


----------



## MFB

wankerness said:


> I never watch sports, but I loved that documentary series. I remembered some of that (I was into the jazz back in the Stockton/Malone era, and was actually in Utah when those miraculous games where Jordan was incredibly sick and still dominated happened, and I remember being PISSED) which made it more interesting, especially with some of the stuff that was out there in pop culture at the time like Dennis Rodman's crazy persona and everything. I'd forgotten about most of it, and I definitely was not a fan of the bulls in general or especially Dennis Rodman when they were popular, but I was pretty riveted by that series.
> 
> There's a companion series out there, too, which focuses on Luc Longley (who's pretty much ignored in this series) and was made by an Australian documentary team. It at least used to be on youtube. It has a really good interview with Jordan on it.



I was born in '90, so I think Jordan has been on the Bulls for two seasons by then, and the first championship win was in '92, then '93, followed by '94, all still well before I could even have a chance at understanding what was even going on; then they had '96-'98 games, and I think '97/98 was the first time I was made aware of Michael Jordan as THE face of basketball and that was only because of Space Jam. But when and the way that every older person would talk about him, you knew it was something monumental, and they're still talked about to this day in sports and just culturally with the rise of the Air Jordan, etc. Same for later recognizing names like Rodman who would eventually become just known for being an eccentric, and Scottie Pippen for being Jordan's #2, even though I had never watched them play a game.

A good documentary series can make you interested in anything in my opinion, and as a general sport's fan it was enough to say "OK, let's give it a shot," and I'd still recommend it to a good majority of people to check out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I was born in '90, so I think Jordan has been on the Bulls for two seasons by then, and the first championship win was in '92, then '93, followed by '94, all still well before I could even have a chance at understanding what was even going on; then they had '96-'98 games, and I think '97/98 was the first time I was made aware of Michael Jordan as THE face of basketball and that was only because of Space Jam. But when and the way that every older person would talk about him, you knew it was something monumental, and they're still talked about to this day in sports and just culturally with the rise of the Air Jordan, etc. Same for later recognizing names like Rodman who would eventually become just known for being an eccentric, and Scottie Pippen for being Jordan's #2, even though I had never watched them play a game.
> 
> A good documentary series can make you interested in anything in my opinion, and as a general sport's fan it was enough to say "OK, let's give it a shot," and I'd still recommend it to a good majority of people to check out.


I watched what I could of the 72-10 season and I believe I also saw the flu game. I was a fan of the Seattle Sonics at the time (the Kemp/Payton/Schrempf lineup was amazing that year), but was not at all upset or surprised that they lost to the Bulls. That was Michael's first year back, and there were several teams that year who were at the top of their games. This makes the Sonics efforts in the finals even more commendable (it went to 6 games), as well as the Bulls efforts to get to the playoffs in general. All around, that was THE year of the 90s.


----------



## SCJR

Alberto7 said:


> Binged the first season in a day over the holidays. I really liked it! The most inique show I've watched in quite a while. (Although I don't watch too much TV anymore.) Gotta watch the 2nd season now.
> 
> I also want back the 3 hours of my life that I spent watching The Witcher: Blood Origin. What a fucking trainwreck, I am almost offended.


I think the second season was a solid step up that keeps what made the first season great. I think what elevates it is the even better casting and there's just a bit more at stake for the characters in this one. Excited for where they take it next.

The Witcher, woof. I don't follow the series but I've seen the downturn it's taken has visibly pissed off the fans of those games/books. Hollywood truly is the only business that doesn't seem to care about losing money lol.


----------



## MFB

Finished "The Last Dance," I understand why the team didn't continue as it did after '98, but man, to have Jordan/Pippen/Rodman/Kerr either retire/trade/release at the same time is wild. Surely you figure SOME of them might have been kept on, but nope, your four main players are known gone, and I assume that means if they rebuilt around a star then it was now Kukoc. 

I get why, I really do because the salaries they would be asking for would be astronomical, just one of those perfect storm moments that I'm curious if anyone saw coming.


----------

